# the future puppy/puppy fever thread!



## OwnedbyACDs

As the title says, share your future puppy plans or vent your puppy fever woes! 

Well it looks like I might be getting a new puppy in a few months or so (mom is confirmed pregnant t now, so it will be nine weeks plus eight-nine more weeks after ... we will probably be back at the ranch by then anyway .... kind of getting nervous/excited, hope it works out!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

at least 2 1/2 years to go before I bring a new puppy in


----------



## Remaru

I can't wait to hear more about the new puppy. You will have to post lots of pics. 

I am still going back and forth on a puppy. There is a litter of puppies I want right now (obviously not the whole litter, just want one LOL). It just really isn't a good time. Realistically next spring or summer would be a better time. I should have more time for training a puppy then, Freyja will be 18months and Remus will be 2.5years. They should both be reasonably well trained. Hopefully Dove will be on her way to well trained too, classes start this week and I am trying to be optimistic, trying so hard. I want this next dog/puppy to be my service dog. That was something I was trying to do with Freyja but it is becoming more obvious that she isn't going to work. She is awesome and so great to train but she is just too outgoing with people and way too attached to hubby for it to really work. I am leaning towards a dobie, poodle or pit bull and possibly a young adult so I can really get a feel for the dog's temperament.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I know I will have cold feet moments as I always do, lol. You know the usual "am I ready?" "Can I do this?" What am I thinking?!" Wah I don't want my life to change!" You know ... the usual lol.

I mean I know I *can* do it, I just am made anxious by change ... any kind of change, even change I am responsible for lol.

And heck yeah there will be pics, more pics than you guys will know what to do with ha ha.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I'm ready for puppy number two anytime after April. I'll wait for the right one after that.. and I'm hoping to get another Aussie from the same breeder. I can't even wait and it's so far away!

OwnedByACDs - You can do it! It's just a bitey, peeing, crazy bundle of joy.. not a total life change or anything.


----------



## Gally

My DH and I are really caught up in puppy fever. We've always known that one day we would get a second corgi but now we are feeling pretty ready emotionally add another member to our family. Unfortunately, DH was layed off last month so the finances are tight and we would prefer to wait until we have a bigger house. It's so hard to wait though and we know Gally would enjoy having a younger dog to play with as well.


----------



## LittleFr0g

OwnedbyACDs said:


> As the title says, share your future puppy plans or vent your puppy fever woes!
> 
> Well it looks like I might be getting a new puppy in a few months or so (mom is confirmed pregnant t now, so it will be nine weeks plus eight-nine more weeks after ... we will probably be back at the ranch by then anyway .... kind of getting nervous/excited, hope it works out!


I didn't know you were getting another dog! What breed, and where is he/she coming from? So exciting!


----------



## kcomstoc

Congrats  I won't be getting my puppy for another 3 years or so sadly  even though I would get it now if I could, I just don't have the space right now. It will be a rough collie puppy from Heatherfield collies  super excited for the day it happens. I'm sure I'll feel those weird "am I ready?" things too


----------



## CptJack

I have massive puppy fever right now. I am at *least* 2, probably 3 years out from another dog. I won't even start looking until summer after next, and it'll take as long as it takes for me to find the right dog. This plan may change slightly depending upon variables (STILL not sure what we're doing o Re: Frost) but it won't be soon.

BUT I WANNA PUPPY.


----------



## BernerMax

Who doesnt love puppies.... but, just finally getting all 3 of mine to walk nicely together, realistically no puppy til there's an "opening" (death which aint for another 5 years minimum I am guessing)... or I go wild and become a mountain woman and move to the wilderness....


----------



## NyxForge

Justin and I just had a long discussion the other day about a puppy. I was hoping since we are in the process of buying a house a new pup would be on the horizon, but he snapped me back to reality. 

With a impending deployment a puppy isn't in the cards currently, but an adult dog will be. I totally understand. I don't want to get stuck caring for a puppy all by myself, nor would I want him to miss all the puppy milestones, but dang I was so excited about raising our first pupper. 

So I'll just have to live vicariously through everyone else who gets to give in to their puppy fever for now lol. 

Congrats on the good news Owned. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## cookieface

Who doesn't love puppies? 

I have the same questions as Kuma's mom. What breed? Is the breeder close to you? I'm not sure I knew you were even thinking about a puppy right now.

We just got our puppy, so I'll have my fill for a few months. It's not exactly what I expected. Not better, not worse; just different.  I don't think our house is big enough for three dog, so it will be (I hope) many, many years before we have a puppy again.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Kuma'sMom said:


> I didn't know you were getting another dog! What breed, and where is he/she coming from? So exciting!


Well we have been thinking about it for a while and the opportunity came around to we were like ... "yeah!" OH was like "so and so ' s dog is going to have puppies, want one? Since it's an oops litter, (female has a "silent" heat) he's adopting them out to good homes to ppm he knows for free. I just hope he told his aquaintence that yes, we want one lol cause he's bad about forgetting to mention it after we talk about it ha ha.


----------



## Miss Bugs

I don't have puppy fever because I am currently waiting for a puppy lol


----------



## Damon'sMom

I to have puppy fever, but I am at least a year or so out from getting one realistically. Jasper has come a long way in his rehabilitation with other dogs but we still have more to go. I am hoping to start fostering next spring or summer if everything goes as planned. More than likely it will be greyhounds again, and I cannot wait. And then maybe a pup in the fall (or next spring) sometime after that.  I will not be getting anther permanent resident in my house unless I know Jasper and I both can handle it. And I know with this new job I will have plenty of time (and money) to devote to both of them separately and together. So if for some reason him and the pup don't mesh then I can play the "crate and rotate" game now. No 12-15 hour shifts anymore, no small vehicle, a fenced in yard, and two parts of a house I can safely gate off. I can't decide on a breed at the moment. I have been thinking Silken, Aussie, st. poodle, Doberman, or Schnauzer. All breeds I have lots of experience with (except the silken) and love for.


----------



## jade5280

My plan is to get a standard poodle. I've already found my breeder, but won't be getting a pup for 1.5-2 years.


----------



## Flaming

At least 5 more years yet. But we're looking at leonburgers or maybe another newfie


----------



## Willowy

Yay, puppy! What breed/mix?

Moose is really showing his age lately . I'm not positive I want to have 3 dogs, so I may not get another dog until after another "opening", but maybe. Haven't decided yet. I doubt it would be a puppy though. But you never know what will come along .


----------



## momtolabs

In about 4 years I'm going to hopefully start talking to ACD breeders but it may be a bit longer now. I'm going into elementary education as a major and I'm graduating HS this coming school year. I'm starting at a 2 year junior college then 2 years at university. Luckily both are 30-45 minutes from my house. My grandma has offered me to live with her during college until I can get stable....she knows and agrees with my plans. So realistically no puppy for about 5/6 years. But my mom is planning on getting a Great Dane pup soon so I will be okay  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin

I'll be getting a dog or puppy sometime this next year. Possibly in just a few months but more likely winter. Pup or dog depends on a few things. Trying to avoid getting both but..... I have a feeling in the next couple years I'll end up with two new dogs. :/


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I need doctor because it's so bad:

4 years at the minimum, before I actually own a dog. I might consider fostering before that, but that wouldn't be at least for 2 years. 

The reason is, because I'm planning on going to college. Having a dog will just be another stressor,& a huge financial commitment .Plus the training, & exercising. A dog is a huge commitment,& I'm not sure if I could handle that commitment while I'm attending college.

Even the fostering is iffy. Even though if isn't my dog,I'm worried I wouldn't have the time to commit to the dog, or some issue will come up,& I wouldn't be able to keep fostering the dog. I'd feel horrible if something happened. 

It would be a herder. Not sure which one yet. This is generally what I'm looking for in a dog


----------



## LittleFr0g

Laurelin said:


> I'll be getting a dog or puppy sometime this next year. Possibly in just a few months but more likely winter. Pup or dog depends on a few things. Trying to avoid getting both but..... I have a feeling in the next couple years I'll end up with two new dogs. :/


Ooh, exciting! What breed/s?


----------



## pandification

I had puppy fever..

..Now I'm paying for it with all the puppy problems that came with my puppy!

They better be glad they're so darn cute.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> In about 4 years I'm going to hopefully start talking to ACD breeders but it may be a bit longer now. I'm going into elementary education as a major and I'm graduating HS this coming school year. I'm starting at a 2 year junior college then 2 years at university. Luckily both are 30-45 minutes from my house. My grandma has offered me to live with her during college until I can get stable....she knows and agrees with my plans. So realistically no puppy for about 5/6 years. But my mom is planning on getting a Great Dane pup soon so I will be okay
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YAY  I hear by extend you an early welcome to the wild roller coaster ride that is owning an ACD


----------



## momtolabs

OwnedbyACDs said:


> YAY  I hear by extend you an early welcome to the wild roller coaster ride that is owning an ACD


I'm defiantly ready and excited for it! I'm a little nervous but I think Mia has prepared me a little  while she is ACD/lab she ha little to no lab characteristics so it should be interesting owning an ACD and comparing the two  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GrinningDog

I've been wanting a second dog for YEARS. All this time I've been decided on breed (silken windhound). I have gender, age, temperament preferences. I even have some breeders in mind. It's just not the right time. I need to finish graduate school and settle into a job within my field before acquiring another critter. I want to raise the pup properly while still meeting Gypsy's demands for my attention, and I can't do that with the amount of time I have right now.

It's also likely that my husband will get a dog before I do, sometime before I graduate. He wants a dog that's HIS dog.  He also wants to have the experience of raising a puppy and will probably do it in the within the next two years while I'm busy with school (otherwise I may take over the process, heh). 

My husband and I are wholly expecting to be a 3-dog house eventually.


----------



## Laurelin

Kuma'sMom said:


> Ooh, exciting! What breed/s?


It really depends on how things go. At this point a 6-24 month old rescue is very likely. I am honestly getting pretty fed up with breeders and am just not finding what I like. I had one breeder lined up who is phenomenal but she's not breeding for a long time. Though there is a litter this winter I would be interested in but it may or may not happen. I was really set on a breeder until a few weeks ago and then I was turned off by communications with them. So that is frustrating. 

My ideal dog is a smallish herder but neither shelties nor MAS really fit the bill. A lot of small (30ish lb) herder mixes do though.... I'd be open to BC/ACD/Aussie or x of those breeds from a shelter or rescue. I have friends involved in sheltie and BC rescue here and they are pretty good at pulling nice sports dogs. There's a McNab/BC right now that I want so bad. If I'd already moved, I'd have her. There's also a young dog that looks like a fuzzy ACD I want.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> I'm defiantly ready and excited for it! I'm a little nervous but I think Mia has prepared me a little  while she is ACD/lab she ha little to no lab characteristics so it should be interesting owning an ACD and comparing the two
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I would love to see pics of mia, she sounds cute


----------



## Miss Bugs

BTW OwnedbyACDs if your puppy grows up to be anything like Gem, your puppy will be the best dog ever


----------



## momtolabs

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I would love to see pics of mia, she sounds cute


You probably have seen pics but didnt realize it! I call her my mini GSD haha. She looks huge but is barely knee high  mom is known ACD and dad is known lab! She is only one so I'm hoping around 2 she fills out a bit and gets out f the leggy stage,lol. 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momtolabs

Ignore this double post


----------



## DaySleepers

I'm hoping a puppy is in the cards for around this time next year... but there's a lot of 'ifs' we have to get past first. IF my immigration to Norway goes through, IF we're living somewhere that will okay a second dog/pup, IF my fiancee's job can support a second dog (and/or I have some sort of income by then), and then there's the whole issue of whether I'll be going back to school...

But Sam romped with my neighbor's golden pup the other day, and he was just SO good. I was impressed! He's usually a bit of a bully, but beyond being a bit mouthy and knocking the pup down a couple times, they did so well together. And the pup kept coming back for more, so clearly Sam didn't traumatize him. I know he'd love a dog sibling...

I'm angling for a Lagotto, my fiancee wants a Leonberger some day. I really want a dog I can do anything with, and can actually compete with once we're over there, if I decide to. Sam's docked, so automatic DQ for titling in Norway. Super keen on trying scentwork with a Lagotto.


----------



## buoysmom

How exciting! I have 9 month old and 7 month puppies so we won't be getting any puppies for many, many years! I absolutely love my puppies though. Best decision ever!


----------



## LittleFr0g

Laurelin said:


> It really depends on how things go. At this point a 6-24 month old rescue is very likely. I am honestly getting pretty fed up with breeders and am just not finding what I like. I had one breeder lined up who is phenomenal but she's not breeding for a long time. Though there is a litter this winter I would be interested in but it may or may not happen. I was really set on a breeder until a few weeks ago and then I was turned off by communications with them. So that is frustrating.
> 
> My ideal dog is a smallish herder but neither shelties nor MAS really fit the bill. A lot of small (30ish lb) herder mixes do though.... I'd be open to BC/ACD/Aussie or x of those breeds from a shelter or rescue. I have friends involved in sheltie and BC rescue here and they are pretty good at pulling nice sports dogs. There's a McNab/BC right now that I want so bad. If I'd already moved, I'd have her. There's also a young dog that looks like a fuzzy ACD I want.


I'm sorry to hear that you've had such negative experiences with breeders, but I can't wait to see what pup you rescue!


----------



## hounddawg

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I know I will have cold feet moments as I always do, lol. You know the usual "am I ready?" "Can I do this?" What am I thinking?!" Wah I don't want my life to change!" You know ... the usual lol.
> 
> I mean I know I *can* do it, I just am made anxious by change ... any kind of change, even change I am responsible for lol.
> 
> And heck yeah there will be pics, more pics than you guys will know what to do with ha ha.


This is how I feel right now! I'm T minus 2 weeks from bringing home a corgi puppy, and I've been waiting about 3 years for this day to come. 

I'm very anxious and excited and scared! It's not helping that my BFF and my brother both got puppies recently and I'm like Ugggggh I can't wait much longer! But then I get cold feet sometimes! >.<


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Like I know I can do it and I know I am ready ... I just ... fear change, you know? When I got Josefina I actually cried some over it for the first few weeks or so because just of the change she brought into my life and the adjustments I had to make for and because of her. But once we all adjusted I couldn't imagine my life without her and now she has the potential to aid me as a SD or ESA.

So I am happy I stuck with it.


----------



## Laurelin

Kuma'sMom said:


> I'm sorry to hear that you've had such negative experiences with breeders, but I can't wait to see what pup you rescue!


Maybe if things work out right I'll have an adopted dog this year and a pup next year.


----------



## RabbleFox

hounddawg said:


> This is how I feel right now! I'm T minus 2 weeks from bringing home a corgi puppy, and I've been waiting about 3 years for this day to come.
> 
> I'm very anxious and excited and scared! It's not helping that my BFF and my brother both got puppies recently and I'm like Ugggggh I can't wait much longer! But then I get cold feet sometimes! >.<


Yay! Another corgi on board! It's definitely worth it. Eren is a little stinker but he's cute and fun and has a crap ton of personality.

My puppy fever was quenched ~4 weeks ago. I am pretty sure that two dogs is my limit whilst I'm at university. Soooo... another 3 years prolly before another dog gets on this crazy train. Then I will be totally topped out XD


----------



## LittleFr0g

Laurelin said:


> Maybe if things work out right I'll have an adopted dog this year and a pup next year.


That would be AWESOME! Best of both worlds!


----------



## RabbleFox

Kuma'sMom said:


> That would be AWESOME! Best of both worlds!


I think it should be called "double trouble" lol.


----------



## Laurelin

I do love cardis. My friend has like.... 6 I think? I was cuddling her older girl for almost an hour last week. 

I want a dog that cuddles.

Yeah there's a sheltie breeder I'd like a dog from but she's across the country and I dunno if I want to spend all that money flying out to get a dog when I have a lot of resources to find a good one here in rescue... That and I've seen just the BEST sports dogs come through rescue. Particularly some BC type mixes. I'm SUPER picky with shelties though. And I'm not that keen on their looks. :/

I'd really like a 25-30 lbs, lightly built, lightly feathered or smooth coated herder type that is all around moderate.... Quick petfinder check shows about a dozen dogs fitting that exact description sitting in shelters here. Not even rescues but kill shelters.


----------



## Little Wise Owl

OH BOY DO I HAVE PUPPY FEVER. IDEALLY, I'd love to get a dog for show my first choice is a Boston Terrier or English Bulldog. Since I already have my own dog (Charlie) though, my boyfriend gets dibs on the next dog we get. He wants a Rottweiler so the next puppy to come into my life will be a one of those. I've thought about wanting to show that dog but I'd rather put more effort into my future Bostons or Bulldogs. I've found a Rotti breeder the area that has beautiful dogs. They show, health test and work their dogs. 

We have to wait until we move into our own place so for now, my parents' Chi puppy is fufilling my puppy fever.


----------



## Paviche

I've got it bad, but unfortunately I don't think I'll be getting a puppy until Rowan's gone, so not until a LONG time from now, hopefully. He just... really doesn't like puppies.

I do plan on adding an adult dog next year-ish. I'm hoping for an adult from a breeder but we'll see. I've got a list of breeds I'm interested in (herders and sporters primarily, with a sighthound or two in there as well) so we'll see how it works out


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> I do love cardis. My friend has like.... 6 I think? I was cuddling her older girl for almost an hour last week.
> 
> I want a dog that cuddles.
> 
> Yeah there's a sheltie breeder I'd like a dog from but she's across the country and I dunno if I want to spend all that money flying out to get a dog when I have a lot of resources to find a good one here in rescue... That and I've seen just the BEST sports dogs come through rescue. Particularly some BC type mixes. I'm SUPER picky with shelties though. And I'm not that keen on their looks. :/
> 
> I'd really like a 25-30 lbs, lightly built, lightly feathered or smooth coated herder type that is all around moderate.... Quick petfinder check shows about a dozen dogs fitting that exact description sitting in shelters here. Not even rescues but kill shelters.


I would stay away from ACDs then, because although there are exceptions most aren't big cuddlers, lol. Especially the females for some reason, the males are a lot more touchy feely than the females.


----------



## hounddawg

RabbleFox said:


> Yay! Another corgi on board! It's definitely worth it. Eren is a little stinker but he's cute and fun and has a crap ton of personality.
> 
> My puppy fever was quenched ~4 weeks ago. I am pretty sure that two dogs is my limit whilst I'm at university. Soooo... another 3 years prolly before another dog gets on this crazy train. Then I will be totally topped out XD


Yay! I'm getting a Pem, I see you have a Cardi.  Any tips for the first 4 weeks?? I've been reading everything I can for the past few years, so I think I'm actually on info overload and don't know how to boil it down!


----------



## kadylady

I've had some puppy fever lately, not awful but it's definitely starting. I'm at a minimum of a year out, more realistically probably closer to 2+ years. Husband is finishing PhD next spring and there will definitely be some changes coming up. I have started researching breeds/breeders for my next dog though. Very high probability of it being a Golden Retriever puppy and if that's the case it will definitely be coming from a breeder. I've found a couple breeders that I would loooove to get a puppy from. Not 100% set on a Golden yet, still looking into some other breeds and always the chance of a mixed breed rescue. Whatever I end up with will most certainly be chosen with agility in mind.


----------



## Laurelin

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I would stay away from ACDs then, because although there are exceptions most aren't big cuddlers, lol. Especially the females for some reason, the males are a lot more touchy feely than the females.


Getting a cuddler isn't the highest priority on my list.


----------



## RabbleFox

hounddawg said:


> Yay! I'm getting a Pem, I see you have a Cardi.  Any tips for the first 4 weeks?? I've been reading everything I can for the past few years, so I think I'm actually on info overload and don't know how to boil it down!


Your crate is your best friend.  Lots of outside playtime and try to keep a schedule as best you can! Take advantage of the summer weather. Potty training is such a drag in the winter. Be sure to have lots of chewies on hand because otherwise.... Your carpet may fall victim. Lol. 

Most importantly, take lots and lots of photos. They grow up quickly!!!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> Getting a cuddler isn't the highest priority on my list.


That's great because they are really good sport dogs and can do anything , they would just rather be working than cuddling ha ha.


----------



## CptJack

I posted something in the rant thread about Frost going back to his breeder early next month. BubbaMoose responded and said 'Hey, you can get a puppy earlier!'. I didn't reply because - No.

Then one of the breeders I'd be in contact with asked permission to pass my name along to a BC breeder in a neighboring state who is trying to find homes for her only Oops litter in 2 decades. They're 3/4 BC, 1/4 ACD. ...I'm skipping agility tomorrow to go visit puppies. :/ I may be sick. ( I may also not turn up with a puppy - I ain't compromising on what I want.)


----------



## CptJack

Here. Look at puppy pictures. That'll make everyone's puppy fever better. (I'm still not promising to come home with a puppy, though, and I'd still rather wait until at least early next year.)


----------



## momtolabs

^^^ that's not nice  I am hoping to see many pictures the next few weeks 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

momtolabs said:


> ^^^ that's not nice  I am hoping to see many pictures the next few weeks
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We'll see - and you'll all know about 9 or 10 tomorrow night.


----------



## fourdogs

Omigosh, I am suffering through puppy fever with a friend who is getting a doodle (I know, I know, I tried talking her out of it!) in 3 weeks. He really is adorable.

Anyway, I won't be getting another pup for years, probably 5+ years, unless something untoward happens all of a sudden to my dogs. 

Bucket list: (no particular order)
For when I'm old and decrepit: Havanese or Lowchen (or fuzzy mutt that looks similar like a shih-poo or shih-chon), or French Bulldog
Anytime in the future: black/white parti-color PWD with wavy coat ($$$$ <sigh>), Visla, Rh. Ridgeback, Tibetan Terrier... Hehe.


----------



## hounddawg

RabbleFox said:


> Your crate is your best friend.  Lots of outside playtime and try to keep a schedule as best you can! Take advantage of the summer weather. Potty training is such a drag in the winter. Be sure to have lots of chewies on hand because otherwise.... Your carpet may fall victim. Lol.
> 
> Most importantly, take lots and lots of photos. They grow up quickly!!!!


Great, thank you!


----------



## RabbleFox

CptJack said:


> I posted something in the rant thread about Frost going back to his breeder early next month. BubbaMoose responded and said 'Hey, you can get a puppy earlier!'. I didn't reply because - No.
> 
> Then one of the breeders I'd be in contact with asked permission to pass my name along to a BC breeder in a neighboring state who is trying to find homes for her only Oops litter in 2 decades. They're 3/4 BC, 1/4 ACD. ...I'm skipping agility tomorrow to go visit puppies. :/ I may be sick. ( I may also not turn up with a puppy - I ain't compromising on what I want.)


OMG. They so cute. And possibly may be exactly what you are looking for. :O They are so adorable!!!!

However, I agree with you. Don't get one unless it's exactly what you want. Technically, I didn't /need/ to get a second dog at this time but the stars aligned with the breeder and the litter being exactly perfect. Things sometimes work themselves out. 

@hounddawg No problem! Feel free to PM me if you have questions or want to corgi chat. :3 Don't forget to make a puppy picture thread!


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, that's exactly the thing. If this is exactly, completely, what I want then okay. If it's not, then it's not happening. I don't just want a puppy, at this point. I want the right puppy. I don't have the resources to take on a puppy because it's cute. If Frost weren't going 'home' (and I STILL feel guilty about that) then I would be looking at 5 years down the road. Since he is, I *CAN* do it sooner, if it's exactly the right puppy. If it's not exactly the right puppy and I take it anyway, I can't get the right puppy for years and years. I don't want that to happen. I know it's still going to be a gamble, because that's just what puppies are. But I want to stack the deck in my favor, and while known parentage, meeting the parents, some health testing, all help stack the deck - I absolutely need to meet and evaluate the puppies myself. 

So, I am meeting, I am handling, I will play with, and get a puppy fix either way. IF one comes home or not is up to the puppies.

They're STINKING cute, though.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CptJack I hate you for posting those pictures. ACDxBC? <3 Good luck saying no to that! Be stubborn though. Don't settle for anything less than what you really want. 

GAH. I could easily get a puppy right now. There's no reason I can't except for I want to focus on agility classes and wait until Kairi is 2.. plus I have a big trip in March. If I wait.. I might be able to nab another pup from Kairi's breeder.. which is what I reallllyyy would love.


----------



## Miss Bugs

for some reason, just knowing that I DO have a puppy on the way at some point..even though I have absolutely no clue when.. quells my puppy fever. normally, because I have a spot open in my pack, I would be out of my mind looking for a dog to fill it, but instead I'm like "eh, I got one coming eventually, I'm ok" lol. TBH I am actually preferring the wait, I have 3 dogs that are all pretty much exactly the same age, Gem and Gyp will be 3 in September and Paisley is 2.5, that's a whole lotta dog REALLY close in age. my soonest possibility of a puppy is September, I feel like that gives me a better age gap lol


----------



## CptJack

Yeah. With a real potential to end up with this pup I am rapidly developing a case of cold feet. I got a lot of dogs really fast. It was kind of nice NOT having someone new and in need to training and acclimation around. It's also been REALLY nice not having all the puppy-associated labor for the 18 months. 

Ah well. I haven't committed yet.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I hope that OH (who is aquaintences with the breeder of the puppy) gets pics from him soon of the mother, the father and when they re born, the puppies so I can post cute pics!!! Still don't know if it will work out or not but I really hope it does.


----------



## d_ray

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I hope that OH (who is aquaintences with the breeder of the puppy) gets pics from him soon of the mother, the father and when they re born, the puppies so I can post cute pics!!! Still don't know if it will work out or not but I really hope it does.


What breed is it again?

CptJack. OMG what an adorable puppy. Did you get it?


----------



## CptJack

d_ray said:


> What breed is it again?
> 
> CptJack. OMG what an adorable puppy. Did you get it?


That's two puppies ;-) I don't know yet, really. We're going tonight to check things out and see what they're like. I'm really rigid in what criteria I do have, but there aren't a lot of things I need (not fearful, sociable, with food and toy drive). So... we'll see in about 8 hours. 

(I second the 'what breeds' thing again)


----------



## d_ray

CptJack said:


> That's two puppies ;-) I don't know yet, really. We're going tonight to check things out and see what they're like. I'm really rigid in what criteria I do have, but there aren't a lot of things I need (not fearful, sociable, with food and toy drive). So... we'll see in about 8 hours.


whoops  They are both adorable! How exciting. Fingers crossed that I can love vicariously through your puppy pics!


----------



## CptJack




----------



## Remaru

Does this mean you have a new puppy?


----------



## CptJack

Remaru said:


> Does this mean you have a new puppy?


Yup! And she's all the kinds of awesome. I almost freaked out and didn't bring her home, anyway. My husband kicked me.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CptJack said:


>


SO MUCH JEALOUS!!! So stinkin' cute!


----------



## Damon'sMom

Congratulations! Too cute.  What kind of plans do you have for the future with this little one?


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> SO MUCH JEALOUS!!! So stinkin' cute!


She's a doll. She came into the house and melted down at first (got mobbed by Kylie and the cats), but within probably 10 minutes was checking everything out with her tail going a mile a minute, and within 15 had found that orange ball to chase and chew. 

She has, however, never been in a crate in her life, much less alone. It's gonna be a long night.



Damon'sMom said:


> Congratulations! Too cute.  What kind of plans do you have for the future with this little one?


Thanks! Agility's a definite. Flyball's a maybe. Rally's a probably. We'll see what gets her going, but agility was my focus from go. The rest'll just depend on what I feel like.


----------



## Remaru

She is definitely super cute. I can't wait to see more pictures and hear all about her.


----------



## Damon'sMom

CptJack said:


> Thanks! Agility's a definite. Flyball's a maybe. Rally's a probably. We'll see what gets her going, but agility was my focus from go. The rest'll just depend on what I feel like.


Your gonna have so much fun.  Flyball is a blast I highly recommend it.


----------



## CptJack

Damon'sMom said:


> Your gonna have so much fun.  Flyball is a blast I highly recommend it.


I bobble on flyball. I've got the agility bug big time thanks to Kylie, though, and the agility is run out of a place named after the local flyball them, so. Yeah.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

CptJack said:


>


So much cuteness. I'm in love. Sounds like she'll be awesome dog.Cant wait for more updates,& pictures.

Sorry if I missed this, but what is her name?


----------



## CptJack

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> So much cuteness. I'm in love. Sounds like she'll be awesome dog.Cant wait for more updates,& pictures.
> 
> Sorry if I missed this, but what is her name?


Molly! And yeah, I think she's going to be awesome. I'm doing some things differently with her since I'm working toward a different goal. It'll be interesting to see how things pan out.


----------



## momtolabs

Yay captjack!!!

So........I currently have a 8 week old Australian shepherd/great Pyrenees mix snoring away beside me on the couch. I was at the fair(seriously why always a fair!!??) and was approached by a friend who rides horses and shows a few othe things. Her sister also shows horses,goats and little things. They had one male left in the litter and needed it gone at least for the fair week. They just don't have time to keep it right now(they also have 7 dogs). So I said I would take it for a week. It just kind of came ou of my mouth. My parents don't even know I brought it home yet.... But there going on vacation Thursday so shouldn't really care. I'm going to try and convince them my sister needs a new 4-H project since she can't use any of my dogs. That way I get to play with puppy but it not really be my responsibility  see how I work,lol. Plus once school is out I'm moving in w/ my grandparents and taking bent and Mia with me so that opens up space  I will get pics in the morning......it's basically a thud puppy with a docked tail,lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

momtolabs said:


> Y.it's basically a thud puppy with a docked tail,lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This cracked me up completely.

I'll look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Oh my gosh, she's ADORABLE, CptJack! What's her name?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

momtolabs said:


> Yay captjack!!!
> 
> So........I currently have a 8 week old Australian shepherd/great Pyrenees mix snoring away beside me on the couch. I was at the fair(seriously why always a fair!!??) and was approached by a friend who rides horses and shows a few othe things. Her sister also shows horses,goats and little things. They had one male left in the litter and needed it gone at least for the fair week. They just don't have time to keep it right now(they also have 7 dogs). So I said I would take it for a week. It just kind of came ou of my mouth. My parents don't even know I brought it home yet.... But there going on vacation Thursday so shouldn't really care. I'm going to try and convince them my sister needs a new 4-H project since she can't use any of my dogs. That way I get to play with puppy but it not really be my responsibility  see how I work,lol. Plus once school is out I'm moving in w/ my grandparents and taking bent and Mia with me so that opens up space  I will get pics in the morning......it's basically a thud puppy with a docked tail,lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yay! Another DF dog. Don't forget the pictures.I'm jealous that you have so many pets.

Why can't 2018 come faster?


----------



## CptJack

Kuma'sMom said:


> Oh my gosh, she's ADORABLE, CptJack! What's her name?


Molly! I'll get some real pictures tomorrow. Outside. With real light, ideally.


----------



## LittleFr0g

CptJack said:


> Molly! I'll get some real pictures tomorrow. Outside. With real light, ideally.


Looking forward to it! And to watching her grow up on the forum! I can't have another dog anytime soon, so I'll live vicariously through you guys, lol!


----------



## CptJack

Kuma'sMom said:


> Looking forward to it! And to watching her grow up on the forum! I can't have another dog anytime soon, so I'll live vicariously through you guys, lol!


I LOVE IT when people here get puppies and make photo threads and we all get to watch them grow up. It really, somehow, what defines DF as a community for me.


----------



## LittleFr0g

CptJack said:


> I LOVE IT when people here get puppies and make photo threads and we all get to watch them grow up. It really, somehow, what defines DF as a community for me.


I know, me too!


----------



## momtolabs

Okay so I decided if Kylie and thud had puppies this is what they would look like,haha. Caleb(yes the pup is not mine yet and I named it...) has thuds fluffiness,similar face, black strip down back but redder fur. Has a white blaze and four white socks.i went ahead and grabbed 2 pics....ill get better ones in the morning.....I forgot how hard it is to sleep with a puppy who titches,lol. I wish my bathroom had better lighting so it would actually capture the coat better!!


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox

My puppy fever is getting to be almost impossible to deal with. Over 5 years is way, way too long to go without a puppy... I need a puppy now, please! Over the next two years there are going to be a lot of amazing litters and opportunities, and I wish I could be a part of them all. Unfortunately, I'm most likely going to just have 2 dogs at a time (maybe 3 if the third is a lazy/small breed), so the next dog I get will be my last for a long time.

I am going to try to make it work for a 2015 litter I've had my eye on, sired by a dog from lines I've obsessed over for a while. Awesome linebreeding on that dog and he is a great individual. Prospective dam is owned by a friend online and is a spectacular little sport/working dog. I really like the pairing and if I can get a dog next year, that will be the litter I go with. However, next year a lot of things will change in my life as I graduate college and start planning for grad school and possibly a big move, so we'll see. 

If a 2015 puppy doesn't work out, I will definitely have a puppy/dog by 2017. Will see how things go and try to get a puppy out of the bitch mentioned above... if not I'll look for a litter from similar lines. Or, there is another GSD breeder in California I may contact who has the type of dog I really like and wish to work with. Or who knows, I might foster or adopt an adult Malinois, though that's not too likely.

Other scenario is that I end up falling in love with LH Whippets or Silken Windhounds and get one. It'd be a lot easier that way, though I really want my crazy bitey dog.



CptJack said:


> I LOVE IT when people here get puppies and make photo threads and we all get to watch them grow up. It really, somehow, what defines DF as a community for me.


Yeah, even now it's still so cool remembering when I first joined DF. Started out looking for a breeder, then it was the countdown to getting my puppy, then OMG HE'S HERE. 5 years of crazy puppy teeth, training updates, and my sad attempts at stacking and here we are now. Was actually just reflecting on that the other day when I shared a picture of Trent stacked and looking grown up. 

I love watching puppies grow up here on DF, or hearing about how dogs have grown and progressed over the years. I'm a super sentimental person so I love seeing or remembering comparisons.


----------



## CptJack

Equinox said:


> Yeah, even now it's still so cool remembering when I first joined DF. Started out looking for a breeder, then it was the countdown to getting my puppy, then OMG HE'S HERE. 5 years of crazy puppy teeth, training updates, and my sad attempts at stacking and here we are now. Was actually just reflecting on that the other day when I shared a picture of Trent stacked and looking grown up.
> 
> I love watching puppies grow up here on DF, or hearing about how dogs have grown and progressed over the years. I'm a super sentimental person so I love seeing or remembering comparisons.


Yep. I legitimately care about the dogs of the regulars here, and I kind of like the feeling that other people here care about MY dogs. Doesn't matter that we've never met or seen more than pictures, it feels good (and I'm sentimental, too).

Also really, really, like to be able to go through the puppies' picture threads and see how far they've come. It's only been a little over 2 years for me, but it's still really nice to be able to go back and look at. Internet scrapbooking, I suppose.


----------



## Equinox

CptJack said:


> Yep. I legitimately care about the dogs of the regulars here, and I kind of like the feeling that other people here care about MY dogs. Doesn't matter that we've never met or seen more than pictures, it feels good (and I'm sentimental, too).
> 
> Also really, really, like to be able to go through the puppies' picture threads and see how far they've come. It's only been a little over 2 years for me, but it's still really nice to be able to go back and look at. Internet scrapbooking, I suppose.


Oh yeah, definitely. With those that I regularly chat with, or have "known" for a while, I'll even refer to as "my friend" or "my friend's dog" when I'm retelling a funny anecdote to someone irl, or showing them pictures of a particularly good looking/awesome dog. And with anyone that's a regular member of the forum, I'm always excited to see their updates, pictures, or stories, and wonder what they're up to if they vanish for a bit. It's fun and sweet knowing these random little things about the dogs of DF and it really is neat that we all love dogs and care about each other's dogs. 

I know on a lot of picture threads I'm guilty of saying "holy wow, she/he grew up so much!" or "he/she grew up so well!!", and I know others do the same when I share pictures of Trent. It's so true though, because time passes by ridiculously quickly and it's quite remarkable seeing all these dogs that we've come to "know" all grown up. And also it's fun looking back on puppy pictures because, well, puppies. Itty bitty squishy puppies are even more adorable when compared to their grown up counterparts.


----------



## Kayota

momtolabs said:


> Yay captjack!!!
> 
> So........I currently have a 8 week old Australian shepherd/great Pyrenees mix snoring away beside me on the couch. I was at the fair(seriously why always a fair!!??) and was approached by a friend who rides horses and shows a few othe things. Her sister also shows horses,goats and little things. They had one male left in the litter and needed it gone at least for the fair week. They just don't have time to keep it right now(they also have 7 dogs). So I said I would take it for a week. It just kind of came ou of my mouth. My parents don't even know I brought it home yet.... But there going on vacation Thursday so shouldn't really care. I'm going to try and convince them my sister needs a new 4-H project since she can't use any of my dogs. That way I get to play with puppy but it not really be my responsibility  see how I work,lol. Plus once school is out I'm moving in w/ my grandparents and taking bent and Mia with me so that opens up space  I will get pics in the morning......it's basically a thud puppy with a docked tail,lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


YYou sshouldn't bring home aa new pet without asking your parents first... and your sister if its going to be her dog. Even if its only for a week.


----------



## cookieface

CptJack said:


>


Congratulations! Molly is adorable. Can't wait to watch her grow up and hear about your adventures (I'm sure I'll learn more than a few things, too).



momtolabs said:


> Yay captjack!!!
> 
> So........I currently have a 8 week old Australian shepherd/great Pyrenees mix snoring away beside me on the couch. I was at the fair(seriously why always a fair!!??) and was approached by a friend who rides horses and shows a few othe things. Her sister also shows horses,goats and little things. They had one male left in the litter and needed it gone at least for the fair week. They just don't have time to keep it right now(they also have 7 dogs). So I said I would take it for a week. It just kind of came ou of my mouth. My parents don't even know I brought it home yet.... But there going on vacation Thursday so shouldn't really care. I'm going to try and convince them my sister needs a new 4-H project since she can't use any of my dogs. That way I get to play with puppy but it not really be my responsibility  see how I work,lol. Plus once school is out I'm moving in w/ my grandparents and taking bent and Mia with me so that opens up space  I will get pics in the morning......it's basically a thud puppy with a docked tail,lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thud puppy?!? Squee!


----------



## momtolabs

It's only 8 am and I was up 3 times in the middle of the night. No accidents last night  one pee puddle this morning , I'm guessing I didn't keep him out long enough(it's 55 out there and I was freezing,lol). I got a few pics of him on the couch. 








Trying to get a good one of his coat. His fur is coarse. Almost GSD like. 








And I have only had him here one night and already started a bad habit.... When he gets tired if walking around or just wants to be lazy he runs and sit infront of me. Then he puts his paws on my legs and begs for me to pick him up. I caved  and now he keeps doing it,lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## d_ray

Yay CptJack! Molly is so adorable. Congrats. Can't wait for more pics!


----------



## momtolabs

Sorry to share pics in this thread.....last ones for this thread 


















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laurelin

Oh gosh! Both puppies are adorable! I want them both.


----------



## LittleFr0g

> I am going to try to make it work for a 2014 litter I've had my eye on, sired by a dog from lines I've obsessed over for a while. Awesome linebreeding on that dog and he is a great individual. Prospective dam is owned by a friend online and is a spectacular little sport/working dog. I really like the pairing and if I can get a dog next year, that will be the litter I go with. However, next year a lot of things will change in my life as I graduate college and start planning for grad school and possibly a big move, so we'll see.


Ooh, awesome! Will this be another GSD, or a different breed? Oh, and I'll veer a wee bit off topic for just a minute here, but you REALLY need to visit the Other Pets Forum! 



> I love watching puppies grow up here on DF, or hearing about how dogs have grown and progressed over the years. I'm a super sentimental person so I love seeing or remembering comparisons.





> Yep. I legitimately care about the dogs of the regulars here, and I kind of like the feeling that other people here care about MY dogs. Doesn't matter that we've never met or seen more than pictures, it feels good (and I'm sentimental, too).
> 
> Also really, really, like to be able to go through the puppies' picture threads and see how far they've come. It's only been a little over 2 years for me, but it's still really nice to be able to go back and look at. Internet scrapbooking, I suppose.





> Oh yeah, definitely. With those that I regularly chat with, or have "known" for a while, I'll even refer to as "my friend" or "my friend's dog" when I'm retelling a funny anecdote to someone irl, or showing them pictures of a particularly good looking/awesome dog. And with anyone that's a regular member of the forum, I'm always excited to see their updates, pictures, or stories, and wonder what they're up to if they vanish for a bit. It's fun and sweet knowing these random little things about the dogs of DF and it really is neat that we all love dogs and care about each other's dogs.


Totally agree to all of the above! Hard to believe I've been here 7 years already, but it's been SO much fun getting to know all the regulars and their dogs, and seeing everyone's dogs mature and grow up. It really does feel like a little dog family here!


----------



## Eeyore

I've had the worst puppy fever since forever. The original plan was to wait another two years, get done studying and work at least a year so I would know what I had time for. But a friend has led me into temptation and shown me a great combination with labs. If the breeder finds me worthy there might be a black pup bothering Eeyore by this autumn! I've done some reading on retriever training and started out with the basics on my current dog. Nextdog would also practice dryland mushing and obedience, but less emphasis on tracking than with Eeyore.


----------



## LittleFr0g

Oh my gosh, momtolabs, he's ADORABLE!!!!


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Oh gosh! Both puppies are adorable! I want them both.


Well. She has a brother.... Wrong side of the country, though.

Also, thanks for the congrats, everyone and I LOVE the way we learn from each other and each other's dogs. I'm sure it's going to be an experience either way. She's actually a pretty 'easy' puppy so far, except the whole lack of familiarity with the crate thing.


Also, Momtolabs? Yes, yes that is in fact a Thud Puppy. His name should obviously be Plop. Or Thump.


----------



## Laurelin

Yeah there's a BC cross in rescue right now I am trying to figure out how to slip past my landlords.... I know I need to wait till I move and it sucks badly.


----------



## gingerkid

Okay, maybe some of you guys will have ideas... I'm trying to _locate_ a standard eskie breeder within 1000 km of me. Or you know, 2000 km within the same country, even. _Even though the national club is headquartered in my province._ The only standard breeders that are registered with NAEDAC (there are 3) are in Ontario and Massachusetts. The breeder in MA requires all potential puppy buyers to visit the litter at least twice before bringing a puppy home. And OMG one of the ON breeders does herding trials with one of her eskies! Is it even reasonable to contact breeders that far away, or should I try to get in contact with breeders across the border, but geographically closer? I mean, we can drive anywhere in WA, OR, ID, UT, or ND, and most of WY in one day. Not comfortably, but it is possible... I'm looking at the American Eskimo Club Dog Club of America, and there are only a couple dozen breeders listed. 

I'm not against rescuing either, but there's only two eskie rescues in Canada, and they're both only active in their specific local areas (Vancouver, and Southern Ontario - both over 1000 km). I've previously e-mailed both organizations about the possibility of getting involved in eskie rescue in this part of the country, and have never received a response.

And yet, despite me not being able to get in touch with anyone who has anything to do with eskies, there are half a dozen eskies living within 1 km of me. Where are they coming from!?

And just because:


----------



## CptJack

gingerkid said:


> And yet, despite me not being able to get in touch with anyone who has anything to do with eskies, there are half a dozen eskies living within 1 km of me. Where are they coming from!?


ASK! 

That said, I've contracted breeders at a good distance with intention of flying if I had to. I don't think they'd balk - just don't go further than you're willing to travel (and OMG those puppies are ridiculous)


----------



## cookieface

momtolabs said:


> Sorry to share pics in this thread.....last ones for this thread
> 
> View attachment 161738


Looks like a Thud with a bit of Kylie coloring. Adorable.


----------



## elrohwen

So glad I checked in to this thread! I'm so so excited about Molly and excited to watch her grow up.

My puppy fever comes and goes. Sometimes I have a lot of puppy fever because I don't see Watson most of the week and I want a dog here, right now. I also think about how much fun he would have with a puppy. He's getting easier with age and is much less work on a daily basis, so I think we could add a puppy.

Then I realize how much more training he really needs, and how much work it is to manage him and deal with him sometimes. He's not a bad dog by any means, but he's still very much an impulsive adolescent some days and handling him in public takes a lot of focus from me. And if we are ever going to compete in anything except conformation I need to step up my training with what limited time I have. Adding a puppy would take so much away from him.

I'd also like to have a human kid in a couple years and the thought of two young dogs and a new baby is overwhelming.

But then I look at puppies and I want one! I still can't decide what I want. Part of me really wants a female Welshie, but I haven't seen many around who I would want to take home. I'm hoping to meet a lot more at nationals next year. Many females are just a bit too soft for me and don't have that crazy spark that I love about Watson, though they are sweet dogs. There's still a chance that he could be bred and I would take a pup from that litter.

My other option is a male herding breed, either Aussie or English shepherd I think. I get nervous about that with his new found dislike of intact dogs, but who knows. He adores puppies and I think he would be fine with any dog in his own home who he knew well, but it makes me afraid that I could set myself up for crate and rotate once the puppy matures. I guess it's a matter of figuring out if he's dog reactive but friendly, or actually becoming dog selective with intact males.


----------



## ireth0

Yay new puppies!



gingerkid said:


> Okay, maybe some of you guys will have ideas... I'm trying to _locate_ a standard eskie breeder within 1000 km of me. Or you know, 2000 km within the same country, even. _Even though the national club is headquartered in my province._ The only standard breeders that are registered with NAEDAC (there are 3) are in Ontario and Massachusetts. The breeder in MA requires all potential puppy buyers to visit the litter at least twice before bringing a puppy home. And OMG one of the ON breeders does herding trials with one of her eskies! Is it even reasonable to contact breeders that far away, or should I try to get in contact with breeders across the border, but geographically closer? I mean, we can drive anywhere in WA, OR, ID, UT, or ND, and most of WY in one day. Not comfortably, but it is possible... I'm looking at the American Eskimo Club Dog Club of America, and there are only a couple dozen breeders listed.
> 
> I'm not against rescuing either, but there's only two eskie rescues in Canada, and they're both only active in their specific local areas (Vancouver, and Southern Ontario - both over 1000 km). I've previously e-mailed both organizations about the possibility of getting involved in eskie rescue in this part of the country, and have never received a response.
> 
> And yet, despite me not being able to get in touch with anyone who has anything to do with eskies, there are half a dozen eskies living within 1 km of me. Where are they coming from!?
> 
> And just because:


I just wanted to say that even if you get in touch with a breeder farther away, they might be able to refer you to someone closer who maybe doesn't have an internet presence or something like that.


----------



## gingerkid

CptJack said:


> ASK!
> 
> That said, I've contracted breeders at a good distance with intention of flying if I had to. I don't think they'd balk - just don't go further than you're willing to travel (and OMG those puppies are ridiculous)


Well, its not for lack of trying to ask - maybe I just haven't been asking the right ones or in the right way, or something (I had previously contacted one of the breeders in ON asking about rescue contacts). It seems like every time I contact someone about dogs (breeder, rescue, whoever), I don't get any response. I understand that rescues and breeders are busy, and especially since there are clearly not that many breeders, there may be higher demand than supply. It's really disheartening, and I kind of fell like why would a breeder respond back to someone who's hundreds of miles away when there are plenty of people closer who are interested?

And also, Cpt Jack - Molly is so cute it is ridiculous. <3



ireth0 said:


> I just wanted to say that even if you get in touch with a breeder farther away, they might be able to refer you to someone closer who maybe doesn't have an internet presence or something like that.


Maybe... but I don't know if I could buy from a breeder that isn't registered with either of the national breed clubs (NAEDAC or AEDCA), both of which post their member lists online.


----------



## Laurelin

I want one of these guys. So bad. But can't.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29767217/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29767126/

It's making me seriously depressed.


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> I want one of these guys. So bad. But can't.
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29767217/
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29767126/
> 
> It's making me seriously depressed.


Man, I'm depressed for you. I also keep getting your dogs....


----------



## Laurelin

I keep telling myself I will find one once I move. If I ever move. I'm sitting here waiting on bank news. Half tempted to do something impulsive for once and try to sneak a dog in.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Well I just got news that BBs breeder wants to send a boy puppy down to me for training and showing, so I am really excited about this, specially because I fell in love with this pup. He's BBs nephew. And he's stunning. He will go back to Ohio when he is done, but I can enjoy him while he is here.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well I just got news that BBs breeder wants to send a boy puppy down to me for training and showing, so I am really excited about this, specially because I fell in love with this pup. He's BBs nephew. And he's stunning. He will go back to Ohio when he is done, but I can enjoy him while he is here.


Yay! Can't wait for pictures.Do know when you will get him?

So much want for this guy, so much. If I could get a dog right now, I would. 4 more years...


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Yay! Can't wait for pictures.Do know when you will get him?


Probably not this month, unless I can convince my dad to drive up there and back, or she can arrange to send him down here. I'm going to shows at the end of the month, so it would be hard to go find time to go up. I have to help a friend take her litter to get their ears check next Tuesday, and my dad leaves for the show the Sunday after this one. So it will probably be sometime in Sept, unless she knows someone coming down for this show, or even the one before it. I have pics of him at 2 months old stacking, have to get my mom to send them to me.


----------



## Remaru

I think I missed the boat on the poodle x pit bull puppies. It really is for the best, I know that but I am sad anyway. Remus is doing great, I am so proud of him. Just a little more work on his leash reactivity (he loves other dogs but has to bark when he sees them if he is on leash) and he will be perfect, ok he won't be perfect but I will feel like he is. There are still things I would like to do with him though, maybe disc or agility. I think it is getting more obvious he is approaching 2, that maturity is setting in. Freyja is the same sweet puppy she has always been, she just needs continued training and support. I think she will be wonderful. SAR would be great for her, I need to contact the local group (they invited us to come out but I put it on the back burner because of my anxiety). Dove is going to require more of my work than I really had intended. So I don't need a puppy, really I have a puppy. I want "my" puppy. Saw an add for the cutest pit mix boy today, but I shouldn't. Hubby would say no anyway. Just going to have to enjoy all of the puppy pics here until at least next summer. I can wait that long right? Just keep working with Freyja and Dove to make them perfect.


----------



## elrohwen

I'm jealous of you guys with herding dog rescues readily available. For fun I searched for "border collie" on pet finder this morning and in 5 pages only saw two dogs that looked like herding breeds at all. The rest were black and white mixes of lab, pit, pointer, hound, or other random breeds. Many were puppies with nothing more BC about them than the color. They just aren't popular here.


----------



## Remaru

elrohwen said:


> I'm jealous of you guys with herding dog rescues readily available. For fun I searched for "border collie" on pet finder this morning and in 5 pages only saw two dogs that looked like herding breeds at all. The rest were black and white mixes of lab, pit, pointer, hound, or other random breeds. Many were puppies with nothing more BC about them than the color. They just aren't popular here.


I can ship you some. There are soooooo many here. Tx is farm country and it is puppy season so CL is full of oops litters of ACD x BCs and the like. Tx heelers are also super popular and there are always tons of them for adoption or free to good home. What I never see are shelties though there was a collie for adoption the other day, I practically begged hubby to let me have him but he said no. I wanted my own Laddie.


----------



## BernerMax

momtolabs said:


> It's only 8 am and I was up 3 times in the middle of the night. No accidents last night  one pee puddle this morning , I'm guessing I didn't keep him out long enough(it's 55 out there and I was freezing,lol). I got a few pics of him on the couch.
> View attachment 161714
> 
> 
> Trying to get a good one of his coat. His fur is coarse. Almost GSD like.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 161722
> 
> 
> And I have only had him here one night and already started a bad habit.... When he gets tired if walking around or just wants to be lazy he runs and sit infront of me. Then he puts his paws on my legs and begs for me to pick him up. I caved  and now he keeps doing it,lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Very cute, what mix was he? He almost looks like a border collie- LGD dog cross (anyone of the LGDs)...


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> I'm jealous of you guys with herding dog rescues readily available. For fun I searched for "border collie" on pet finder this morning and in 5 pages only saw two dogs that looked like herding breeds at all. The rest were black and white mixes of lab, pit, pointer, hound, or other random breeds. Many were puppies with nothing more BC about them than the color. They just aren't popular here.


Honestly, if I saw Molly on petfinder, without seeing both her parents I would have thought she was a lab mix. She isn't! I saw both her parents and I know exactly why she looks the way she looks, and I saw her siblings, and her behavior is 200% herding, but. She mostly just looks like a black and white mutt to me. I think I may be overly saturated with seeing the fluffy dogs with classical markings, though.


----------



## Remaru

http://dallas.craigslist.org/ftw/pet/4571769054.html
I want this guy


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Also this boy will make up for not getting a breeding on BB, he will be here till a puppy of hers is ready to be campaigned.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Honestly, if I saw Molly on petfinder, without seeing both her parents I would have thought she was a lab mix. She isn't! I saw both her parents and I know exactly why she looks the way she looks, and I saw her siblings, and her behavior is 200% herding, but. She mostly just looks like a black and white mutt to me. I think I may be overly saturated with seeing the fluffy dogs with classical markings, though.


That's true - many of those little black and white puppies might actually be BC mixes. I'm just jaded because so so many of the adult "border collie mixes" on Pet Finder here are very clearly not herding breeds at all. They just aren't in demand as working dogs here, and I think most people realize they don't make awesome pets for many homes, so they aren't overpopulated. We just get lots of pit/lab type mixes (many kills shelters seem to be 90% pits). Then there are rescues that ship dogs up from the south, but they're almost always hounds.

ETA: These dogs are pretty common for what I'm seeing as border collie mixes, other than the couple who do appear to be herding dogs
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29514801/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29699403/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28129597/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/19305159/

If you take out the black and white puppies, because it's so hard to tell if they are BC mixes or not, I'd say 50% of the BC mixes listed actually look like they might be herding mixes, but even on many of those it's hard to say. I see very few where I think "now that's definitely a BC/Aussie/AC mix"


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> That's true - many of those little black and white puppies might actually be BC mixes. I'm just jaded because so so few of the adult "border collie mixes" on Pet Finder here are very clearly not herding breeds at all. They just aren't in demand as working dogs here, and I think most people realize they don't make awesome pets for many homes, so they aren't overpopulated. We just get lots of pit/lab type mixes (many kills shelters seem to be 90% pits). Then there are rescues that ship dogs up from the south, but they're almost always hounds.


Yeah, for sure I would be wary based on what I know of the breed population of your area and what the likely mix is. Black and white pups are almost always, like Kuma's mom said in Moll's thread, labeled as BC mixes. Because they're clearly the only black and white dogs around. I will say that I *think* I could now identify a BC mix but weirdly enough it would have to be based on the way it moves? And probably not as a young puppy. Mostly, they're just very, very generic looking puppies (to me) in a lot of ways.


----------



## momtolabs

BernerMax said:


> Very cute, what mix was he? He almost looks like a border collie- LGD dog cross (anyone of the LGDs)...


Your close  Pyrenees/Australian shepherd 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Equinox

elrohwen said:


> My other option is a male herding breed, either Aussie or English shepherd I think. I get nervous about that with his new found dislike of intact dogs, but who knows. He adores puppies and I think he would be fine with any dog in his own home who he knew well, but it makes me afraid that I could set myself up for crate and rotate once the puppy matures. I guess it's a matter of figuring out if he's dog reactive but friendly, or actually becoming dog selective with intact males.


I vote for English Shepherd, because... why wouldn't you pick them! I'll definitely have one eventually and I love the breed. 



elrohwen said:


> I'm jealous of you guys with herding dog rescues readily available. For fun I searched for "border collie" on pet finder this morning and in 5 pages only saw two dogs that looked like herding breeds at all. The rest were black and white mixes of lab, pit, pointer, hound, or other random breeds. Many were puppies with nothing more BC about them than the color. They just aren't popular here.


Out of curiosity I did a search, too. We have... an average amount? Not that many, but I wouldn't think it'd be too difficult to find one anyway. I did notice that a lot of the mixes didn't seem to have much BC (if any), either.

Adorable BCx








https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29698992/

Also adorable








https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29345658/

What we DO have are a lot of Aussies and MAS








https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29673691/









https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28717980/

and OMG THIS DOG








https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/27809487/



Kuma'sMom said:


> Ooh, awesome! Will this be another GSD, or a different breed? Oh, and I'll veer a wee bit off topic for just a minute here, but you REALLY need to visit the Other Pets Forum!


Gah, I'm an idiot. DEFINITELY meant 2015, not 2014. I know next year is 2015, I swear!! That's what I get for posting when I've had about zero amounts of sleep. 

And will do in a bit! Just realized I had to pop out for an appointment.


----------



## elrohwen

Equinox said:


> I vote for English Shepherd, because... why wouldn't you pick them! I'll definitely have one eventually and I love the breed.


My two big issues are the variation in size (which I can get around by finding someone breeding smaller dogs), and the lack of AKC recognition. Mostly because I want the option to show in AKC obedience/agility/whatever, and because I don't want to be forced to S/N in order to do it. If the AKC would change their policies on that it would move ES into first place for sure. I have met too many Aussies who are not what I want, vs what I do want, which turns me off from the breed in general. My big issue with both breeds is the coat - so much coat! For either I'd have to look for breeders who aren't breeding puffballs, because I can't handle that much shedding and brushing. Watson is pushing the edge of how much coat I can handle, but at least it's not thick and doesn't shed much.



> Out of curiosity I did a search, too. We have... an average amount? Not that many, but I wouldn't think it'd be too difficult to find one anyway. I did notice that a lot of the mixes didn't seem to have much BC (if any), either.


Some of those are *cute*! I'll admit that I want a good looking dog (to me) and so many of the border collie or Aussies listed on PF in my area are just not attractive (except the puppies, but then it's too much of crap shoot). Maybe a better diet and some weight loss would help some of them, but a lot just don't appeal to me. I like the Aussie mixes you found though! Aussies are definitely not very popular here.


----------



## RabbleFox

THIS DOG I WANT HER








https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28938431/
I don't even really like females... But she looks like such a nut. I love it.


----------



## elrohwen

Here's a cute Aussie boy! 
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29683467/


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

RabbleFox said:


> THIS DOG I WANT HER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28938431/
> I don't even really like females... But she looks like such a nut. I love it.


I was going to post that dog, but you beat me to it. She's another dog I really want.

Maybe, we can split the dog? We don't live that far away from each other...


----------



## RabbleFox

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I was going to post that dog, but you beat me to it. She's another dog I really want.
> 
> Maybe, we can split the dog? We don't live that far away from each other...


Lol. Don't tempt me! I swear I'm topped out at one dog and puppy. For now....


----------



## GrinningDog

rabblefox said:


> this dog i want her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28938431/
> i don't even really like females... But she looks like such a nut. I love it.


Squeeeeeeeeeeeeee. I want.

But no. Nonono. I can only handle one borderbeast at a time.


----------



## momtolabs

Just to help anyone out that is on the fence about a puppy,this is how Caleb is sleeping










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

And to counter the previous post, I got three hours of sleep last night and was up for the day before dawn. She had one nap today at around noon, and she had it after screaming for an hour. Tonight's shaping up better on the noise front, but no promises on the sleep one.


----------



## Remaru

Dove still does that, she is close on a year at our best guess. Actually the barking all night is relatively new. Freyja on the other hand has been pretty awesome since her second night. She woke up once or twice a night to potty and then slept, no fussing, no fidgeting, no issues. She was a pain to house break but now that she has that down there is just the constant "I think I want outside...Nah just foolin I just wanted to play with the big water tub." Part of the reason I am considering a young adult for my next dog, except for the whole Dove thing. Maybe I don't want to "fix" another dog.


----------



## RabbleFox

CptJack said:


> And to counter the previous post, I got three hours of sleep last night and was up for the day before dawn. She had one nap today at around noon, and she had it after screaming for an hour. Tonight's shaping up better on the noise front, but no promises on the sleep one.


Eren put himself to bed in his crate the first night I had him. His breeder did a great job of getting the puppies crate ready. Plus, I think he is just one of those dogs who enjoys his space. These days he doesn't get me up at night much anymore for 2am potty breaks, though we get up at 6am. But then we go back to bed. There is something to be said about early crate introduction.  I'm sure she'll catch on!


----------



## Laurelin

Mia screamed for 3 weeks straight all night. And I mean ALL night. I have never had a dog like her before. Should've known something was up when she screamed the entire 7 hour trip home from the breeder's. I would lock her away upstairs in a crate and you could STILL hear her scream the entire night. I gave up at week 3 as there was no improvement an let her sleep on the bed and I had moved to an apartment. At about 3 am of having her in her crate screeching I finally gave in to lack of sleep and she's slept on the bed ever since.


----------



## momtolabs

Mia was horrible the first week. She would whimper for about 10 minutes then scream for 20. Lay down and about 30 minutes later repeat. Finally after more training she became a good puppy,lol. Caleb is a good puppy as well even though he is currently sleeping on my shoulder,lol. He whimpers a bit in the crate by usually stops after 10 minutes. Only 2 accidents(both pee). So I'm really glad about that! Mia was horrible when it came to house training. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface

Tyson cried a bit the first night, but I think he fell asleep early because he was exhausted. The second night, I slept on the floor next to his crate because he wouldn't stop crying. The third night, I got on the floor with him and fortunately my husband suggested* moving the crate next to the bed (not sure my joints and back could take another night on the hardwood). He's been fine with that arrangement. He doesn't like to be alone, though, and will cry if I take Katie out and leave him behind.

* If I has suggested moving the crate, my husband would have thought it a ridiculous idea.


----------



## elrohwen

Watson still hates the crate. He just does not like to be left alone in general. As a puppy he cried in the crate at least a little bit every single night until we let him sleep in the bed at 9 months old. By then it was just a little whimper for 5min before falling asleep, but it was bad in the early months. Any time either of us rolled over in bed he would wake up and cry for at least half an hour.

He was crated daily while we were at work until he was ~18 months, and as far as I can tell he barked every single day. Even at 18 months when I set up a web cam he barked for an hour after I left in the morning. He's much better left out in a whole room and sleeps during the day, but he will bark if left alone in the evening. He'll finish whatever treats we give him (which could take an hour), then he will bark on and off the entire rest of the time. I've even seen him take a nap and then get up to bark again.

I'm convinced that liking the crate is sometimes more of an individual dog thing than a training thing, though obviously you can shift it one way or the other with training. I just think it's not always as easy as the training guides make it out to be.

At almost 2 years old, Watson was able to attend a 3 seminar where he spent 70% of the time in his crate. The only time he cried a bit was when I left to eat lunch or use the bathroom, and even then it was very minimal and stopped almost immediately. It's been a long road but I'm very proud of him! And very happy that we don't live in an apartment where his barking annoys the neighbors. Haha


----------



## CptJack

She ended up sleeping from about 1 to 5:30. I took her out to potty, then brought her back to the couch with me and we slept until about 8, when she woke me up licking my face and playing tug of war with my hair (OW). That's a schedule I can mostly live with I think, but there is definitely some hard core shrieking that goes on before the sleeping and I am also grateful to live in a house because neighbors in an apartment would kill me. There's going to have to be a nap later today, though, whether she wants one or not (and she won't).

I also really agree crate response is individual to a pretty large degree. Kylie stopped being crated at night about 5 months old (when she was spayed). She will crate quietly now if she has to be crated for something, doesn't freak out or stress out, but she never goes in without being told to and only got that far when we stopped trying to make her sleep in one. Thud walks himself off to his crate when he's tired, it's meal time or he has a particularly good treat (or wants one). I think Molly will probably fall between the two, with Jack and Bug, ultimately. At least I *hope*.


----------



## cookieface

Tyson generally seems fine in the crate; he runs in at night and for meals, generally doesn't fuss, and settles right down. The only exception is that he does get frustrated if he's in too long and Katie and I are "free" (sorry buddy, momma can't eat and chaperone at the same time). But, if he's alone - in the crate or free-range in the kitchen - he barks and cries.


----------



## elrohwen

I should add that Watson doesn't seem to have a problem going in there, but he doesn't like the door shut and he *really* don't like if we leave. He's just now to the point where he can be quiet with the door shut if I'm right there (like at a show) but the leaving is still hard. He's learning that at shows if I leave I will come right back, but at home he knows that if I leave, I'll likely be gone for a while (which is anything longer than 15min to him). He knows the context very well and it's being left alone that he really hates.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

RabbleFox said:


> THIS DOG I WANT HER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28938431/
> I don't even really like females... But she looks like such a nut. I love it.


I. Love. This. Dog. WANT!!!!!


----------



## RabbleFox

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I. Love. This. Dog. WANT!!!!!


Somebody get her!!!!


----------



## luv mi pets

Well this ended my puppy fever. Midnight feedings and potty time.


The mom was a beagle (stray) and a rescue brought her in about 2 weeks ago for a C-section. 8 puppies! Mom got sick and foster was tube feeding. this one aspirated because who ever showed the foster told her wrong how to tube feed. Pup was brought into be euthed. Unless the doctor says someone wants to take her home and nurse her back to health. I guess I was that someone. Sucker typed on my forehead. I just could not euth her unless I tried. She is already doing so much better. I have her on goat's milk (fresh brewed), egg, yogurt. If anyone else has any ideas please share. 








[/URL][/IMG]

2 pups looked like red Doberman, one black Doberman marked, one black and white like this one, 3 looked like a sable color. Can not gurantee adult size will be interesting how they will turn out.


----------



## Remaru

Poor little baby. You are doing a wonderful thing taking care of her. So will she be staying long term? If you want to slip me one of the red doberman marked puppies I won't tell anyone...(I have a serious problem here).


----------



## luv mi pets

Remaru said:


> Poor little baby. You are doing a wonderful thing taking care of her. So will she be staying long term? If you want to slip me one of the red doberman marked puppies I won't tell anyone...(I have a serious problem here).


No! No long term for me. I have 12 dogs already. If she survives I am sure she will make someone a nice pet. I took the iv out because she is doing so well nursing on the bottle. We think she might have an esophageal stricture and will correct that on Monday if we need too. Getting up a couple of times at night for feedings is taxing but well worth it if she can make it.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Everyone needs to stop posting Aussie photos. Too much want!!!!!!!! These are some in my area.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29775046/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29394734/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29761421/

Look at these pups. I want a puppy!
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29414747/
https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29686703/


----------



## CptJack

I have a plan.

We can pass Molly around to all the DF members who want a puppy until she's 6 months old. She can cure puppy fever and I can sleep, ever.


----------



## CptJack

luv mi pets said:


> Well this ended my puppy fever. Midnight feedings and potty time.
> 
> 
> The mom was a beagle (stray) and a rescue brought her in about 2 weeks ago for a C-section. 8 puppies! Mom got sick and foster was tube feeding. this one aspirated because who ever showed the foster told her wrong how to tube feed. Pup was brought into be euthed. Unless the doctor says someone wants to take her home and nurse her back to health. I guess I was that someone. Sucker typed on my forehead. I just could not euth her unless I tried. She is already doing so much better. I have her on goat's milk (fresh brewed), egg, yogurt. If anyone else has any ideas please share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 2 pups looked like red Doberman, one black Doberman marked, one black and white like this one, 3 looked like a sable color. Can not gurantee adult size will be interesting how they will turn out.


You are a wonderful, wonderful person.


----------



## momtolabs

This was my "sleeping" schedule last night. 

Fall asleep at 11 with Caleb next to me.

He wakes me up at midnight by barking and attacking me. Take him outside and he pooped and peed(yay!)

Finally get back to bed by 12:10am. Get woken up again at 3:30 and he went outside and peed. Came inside but Caleb decided it was time to play. So I gave him a rope toy and he ended up curling up beside me to sleep. 5am rolls around and I wake up to a puppy pulling at my hair and attacking my fingers. Take him outside Nd he just stares at me. So back inside we go. 7am my alarm goes off and it's time to babysit. Blech. I'm exhausted,lol. I have a 9 month old baby here a 3 year old and a 8 week old puppy. It's goin to be a very very long day. 

**if your wondering why he isn't in a crate it is because it is currently being overtaken by kittens. My aunt is letting me borrow her crate tonight. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Lol I should have called this thread the "puppy/adoption fever want thread" lol.


----------



## HyperFerret

RabbleFox said:


> THIS DOG I WANT HER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/28938431/
> I don't even really like females... But she looks like such a nut. I love it.


First time ever looking at this thread... THIS dog ... OhmyGOSH! That dog is SO my kind of dog!


----------



## Laurelin

I wish both her eyes were brown. I know, shallow. 

Both the pups I like got adopted BUT there's 5 more that fall into what I like. 2 smooth coat BC mixes (split faced b/w maybe purebred can't tell), 1 'papillon mix' that looks like a BC to me? smooth coat classic black and white and small, and 2 'aussie mixes' that are sable and white and split faced. They look either aussie or BC and retriever. Gonna be longhaired and GORGEOUS. 

So... hopefully when I can adopt one I can find one. It seems promising. In this week alone there's been 7 potentials in the one city shelter I'm looking at (I doubt a rescue would place a dog with me). As long as I don't grab the first one that looks cute and actually evaluate them I feel pretty good about it. I really think that's the route I should take. I dunno, just a gut feeling. And if worst comes to worst then next year I get on a list for the sports breeder I like a lot. And have 4 dogs. I'd be ok with that.

On a frustrating note I was supposed to hear from the bank about the mortgage today and I haven't so now I'm getting nervous that it's not going to be as smooth of sailing as it has been. They said 'mid to end of the week' and it's friday afternoon.... no news. God I want this over with.

ETA: Just got an email it's still in underwriting and will be next week. Sucks.


----------



## CptJack

I'm crossing everything cross-able for you. For some reason the idea of more or less dealing with new dogs together, puppy or otherwise, appeals to me. Must be the Mia/Kylie are soul mates thing.


----------



## Laurelin

Looks like I won't know about the house till next week. Still in underwriting. Boo. I'm worrying myself sick lately. Literally sick. I think cause it's so close and I've gotten hopes up and all that. If it falls through I will cry. Plus it's my first time buying and that's nerve wracking. 

But if I do get it in the next couple months I NEED to not adopt the first cute black and white pup that shows up at the shelter. I need to actually do some evaluating. On the other hand that shelter seems to adopt out pups FAST. So I can't wait too long if I see something.


----------



## gingerkid

Laurelin said:


> Looks like I won't know about the house till next week. Still in underwriting. Boo. I'm worrying myself sick lately. Literally sick. I think cause it's so close and I've gotten hopes up and all that. If it falls through I will cry. Plus it's my first time buying and that's nerve wracking.
> 
> But if I do get it in the next couple months I NEED to not adopt the first cute black and white pup that shows up at the shelter. I need to actually do some evaluating. On the other hand that shelter seems to adopt out pups FAST. So I can't wait too long if I see something.


Can you make friends with any shelter staff who can maybe help? Like, if they see a pup that might fit your needs, let you know beforehand so you have a warning?


----------



## d_ray

cptjack said:


> you are a wonderful, wonderful person.


this!!!!!!!!!


----------



## d_ray

This is my current obsession.

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29383627/

Also, her foster mom said her fur is growing back and she is recovering quickly.


----------



## Laurelin

gingerkid said:


> Can you make friends with any shelter staff who can maybe help? Like, if they see a pup that might fit your needs, let you know beforehand so you have a warning?


Yeah I'm hoping (once I have a house) to tell them if they get any puppy to about 1-2 year old BCs, Aussies, or ACDs (or mixes) let me know. The one problem though is some pups are labeled weird- like the papillon/chihuahua mix? It's not a papillon at all.... looks very BC. And also is listed as medium sized. So I'd still want to check petfinder as well. It seems like petfinder is up to date pretty well for them though. The other city shelter though is NOT at all. If they even have anything posted it usually has no picture. 

The good thing is they are open till 7 so I could make it there after work easily if something looks promising. I hope they'd be okay with me testing for toy drive and things like that though.

Tulsa also seems to get in some promising pups in the city shelter. They had some merle aussie/bc puppies early this week that were cute.


----------



## Laurelin

I am so not buying pap x chi for this one. Maybe BC x small breed? Dunno. It's cute though.










Also:










And no telling what breed this is but CUTE.










I WANT ONE.


----------



## Remaru

A 1year old sheltie popped up today. I seriously had to stop myself from contacting about her. She is supposedly crate trained, housebroken and knows her basic commands. Plus she is a pretty blue merle. Hubby said no go unless I am saying I've given up on Dove. I told him I have no idea if this dog is any "better" than Dove, just a good reminder to myself to really take time and consider before bringing a puppy home just because "it needs a home" and we "have space". I could kick myself.


----------



## Miss Bugs

there is a person here who breeds "Sheltions" lol Sheltie X Papillon, multi generation and health tested. the most recent litter I saw advertised the sire was 3/4 Sheltie, 1/4 Pap and the dam was 3/4 Pap and 1/4 Sheltie....if I wasn't already waiting on a puppy I would be VERY tempted lol


----------



## BernerMax

luv mi pets said:


> Well this ended my puppy fever. Midnight feedings and potty time.
> 
> 
> The mom was a beagle (stray) and a rescue brought her in about 2 weeks ago for a C-section. 8 puppies! Mom got sick and foster was tube feeding. this one aspirated because who ever showed the foster told her wrong how to tube feed. Pup was brought into be euthed. Unless the doctor says someone wants to take her home and nurse her back to health. I guess I was that someone. Sucker typed on my forehead. I just could not euth her unless I tried. She is already doing so much better. I have her on goat's milk (fresh brewed), egg, yogurt. If anyone else has any ideas please share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 2 pups looked like red Doberman, one black Doberman marked, one black and white like this one, 3 looked like a sable color. Can not gurantee adult size will be interesting how they will turn out.


Aaaaawwwwwwwww..... ya gotta heart of gold! Yes I really think the goats milk is a great idea-- nothing like a puppy to end puppy fever LOL!


----------



## Eenypup

I in no way shape or form have puppy fever because I don't do puppies... but I was on Petfinder yesterday! AGH! 

We got Bennie less than 3 months ago and because of likelihood we'd have to keep the dogs separate at times there's just no way. And of course I won't have time for an added dog when I start my grad program in the fall! But it's fun to pretend right?! 

I wish there was a shelter within walking distance of my apartment, volunteering would do me a lot of good I think. Or if we had the space to safely foster I'd love to do that as well. It kind of sucks not knowing to what degree Bennie's DA exists and how it could be managed. I don't know any stable dogs we could try to introduce her to on neutral ground. Hm.


----------



## momtolabs

My aunt forgot the crate so that means another long night!! At least I don't have to be up at 7am to babysit,lol. Why did I think a puppy is a good idea again!!?? Oh yes he's cute and fluffy and my sister needs a 4-H dog. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Miss Bugs said:


> there is a person here who breeds "Sheltions" lol Sheltie X Papillon, multi generation and health tested. the most recent litter I saw advertised the sire was 3/4 Sheltie, 1/4 Pap and the dam was 3/4 Pap and 1/4 Sheltie....if I wasn't already waiting on a puppy I would be VERY tempted lol


Yeah I want to stress that just because a breeder breeds mixed breeds it doesn't make them bad breeders, it's how they conduct their business that does it doesn't make them a good breeder.

I myself am getting a pup of mixed breed lineage from a GSD breeder who flubbed up, it doesn't make him a bad breeder, mistakes happen sometimes and it's the first time this has happened in the 20 or so years he has been breeding.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I need to stop looking at petfinder,& rescue sites. 

Want





























CptJack said:


> I have a plan.
> 
> We can pass Molly around to all the DF members who want a puppy until she's 6 months old. She can cure puppy fever and I can sleep, ever.


I'm in.


----------



## Remaru

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I need to stop looking at petfinder,& rescue sites.
> 
> Want


That is a beautiful dog. I need to stay away from the adoption sites and CL too. I just need to try to focus on training and management with my dogs for now and I can start thinking about a new puppy next spring. I know what I want I don't need to keep looking and making myself want a puppy even more.


----------



## Kayota

You guys know what happens when I go on CL and adoption sites... lol I just don't any more.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons

I don't have any puppy fever, Luke will be my only dog unless one day I get married and/or have a high paying job. That being said....what I do want and the feeling is growing stronger and (I'm really hoping my allergies will be somewhat to mostly gone) is I want to have a Kooikerhondje. Her name will be Dutchess (yes the T is there on purpose). I was already looking up how they shed and thinking if I could live with that breed of dog (I'll always have a Coton too, but would love to have a Kooiker). I love them, they're my favorite of the rare breeds!! 

I mean come on...aren't they cute: http://www.vonlins.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Im000011.294134950_std.JPG 
And here's a puppy: http://noahskooikerhondje.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/001.jpg


----------



## RabbleFox

@JazzyTheSiberian NorthStar BC Rescue dogs are always cute!!! Apparently they are running really low on funding though.  They can't take in any more dogs right now.


----------



## elrohwen

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I don't have any puppy fever, Luke will be my only dog unless one day I get married and/or have a high paying job. That being said....what I do want and the feeling is growing stronger and (I'm really hoping my allergies will be somewhat to mostly gone) is I want to have a Kooikerhondje. Her name will be Dutchess (yes the T is there on purpose). I was already looking up how they shed and thinking if I could live with that breed of dog (I'll always have a Coton too, but would love to have a Kooiker). I love them, they're my favorite of the rare breeds!!
> 
> I mean come on...aren't they cute: http://www.vonlins.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/Im000011.294134950_std.JPG
> And here's a puppy: http://noahskooikerhondje.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/001.jpg


I looove kooikers! My ex-coworker was seriously considering one and actually met with a breeder out in CA. He's put off getting a dog for a couple years, but he says he'll get one some day. I tease him that he just wants a mini-Welshie. 

His girlfriend is getting an American cocker this fall, so he'll get some spaniel love.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

RabbleFox said:


> @JazzyTheSiberian NorthStar BC Rescue dogs are always cute!!! Apparently they are running really low on funding though.  They can't take in any more dogs right now.


Yeah, I love there dogs. 

That's really unfortunate,& it sucks when that happens to rescues.


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> You are a wonderful, wonderful person.


Aww thanks, The pup went back to foster with her sisters and brothers. The rescue lady was in tears when she saw the pup had made it. I was so forward in sleeping all night again. The empty slot did not stay empty for long. I have another foster. 2 year old Chihuahua male with a broken leg. I will post pics later. The owner was sitting on her porch when a stray dog ran up on the porch grabbed her dog and started to run off with her dog. She could not afford care. Received a text from the e-vet to see if I could help foster the dog. So now the dog will be with me while healing takes place. We are trying to save the leg and not amputate the leg.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Everyone's new puppy's are making me go insane with want. haha Congrats to all that has a new pup in the house. 

I just can not decide if I want a Border collie, Standard poodle, or another Aussie for my next dog. I am trying to narrow it down now, but its so hard!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

The weim boy is 12 weeks old now. Can't wait to get him down here, not gonna happen till at least after this weekend. He still needs a name too, I was thinking Clue, as we have no clue what to name him lol. He is more stunning now than when I saw him as a baby, and he was quite so then.


----------



## cookieface

Just catching up on this thread. My own puppy has been keeping me busy. He's starting to grow up (not much, he's only 18 weeks) and I'm already starting to think about more puppehs!!! I/We can't really have more than two, but Tyson is such a sweetie - I want more!



luv mi pets said:


> Well this ended my puppy fever. Midnight feedings and potty time.
> 
> The mom was a beagle (stray) and a rescue brought her in about 2 weeks ago for a C-section. 8 puppies! Mom got sick and foster was tube feeding. this one aspirated because who ever showed the foster told her wrong how to tube feed. Pup was brought into be euthed. Unless the doctor says someone wants to take her home and nurse her back to health. I guess I was that someone. Sucker typed on my forehead. I just could not euth her unless I tried. She is already doing so much better. I have her on goat's milk (fresh brewed), egg, yogurt. If anyone else has any ideas please share.
> 
> 2 pups looked like red Doberman, one black Doberman marked, one black and white like this one, 3 looked like a sable color. Can not gurantee adult size will be interesting how they will turn out.





luv mi pets said:


> Aww thanks, The pup went back to foster with her sisters and brothers. The rescue lady was in tears when she saw the pup had made it. I was so forward in sleeping all night again. The empty slot did not stay empty for long. I have another foster. 2 year old Chihuahua male with a broken leg. I will post pics later. The owner was sitting on her porch when a stray dog ran up on the porch grabbed her dog and started to run off with her dog. She could not afford care. Received a text from the e-vet to see if I could help foster the dog. So now the dog will be with me while healing takes place. We are trying to save the leg and not amputate the leg.


You're an amazing person. Sending good thoughts to both pups.


----------



## d_ray

Thought I would post this here also. We will be picking this puppy up Wednesday. He will stay with my friend (and I get partial custody) for 3 weeks. Then my friend will fly with him to Egypt where he will live. He's 5 months old and 3 pounds. His name is Cupid:


----------



## hounddawg

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The weim boy is 12 weeks old now. Can't wait to get him down here, not gonna happen till at least after this weekend. He still needs a name too, I was thinking Clue, as we have no clue what to name him lol. He is more stunning now than when I saw him as a baby, and he was quite so then.


Oh man, we're expecting to get ours this weekend. So exciting!

I think the name Clue is actually pretty cute haha. I've chosen Atlas, but I'm open to changing it if the name doesn't suit the personality. =)


----------



## hounddawg

d_ray said:


> Thought I would post this here also. We will be picking this puppy up Wednesday. He will stay with my friend (and I get partial custody) for 3 weeks. Then my friend will fly with him to Egypt where he will live. He's 5 months old and 3 pounds. His name is Cupid:
> 
> View attachment 163378
> 
> 
> View attachment 163386
> 
> 
> View attachment 163394


5 months and 3 pounds?! Wow! He looks like a little snowflake.


----------



## Remaru

soooooo....







I guess I couldn't wait....

I will probably be starting a picture thread though I really need to get some better pictures. His pic popped up on the local AC facebook page, and naturally I was attracted. I was talking to one of the officers about him and she said she has been working with him, he is fast to learn everything and she just recently took him to a town council meeting, he sat quietly through the whole thing. She feels like he has the potential to meet my needs (we are acquaintances from way back). I'm beginning to think she boosted his pic on purpose.


----------



## CptJack

The percentage of people in this thread acquiring dogs.... 
We're good enablers.

He's *beautiful*.


----------



## d_ray

Frig he's adorable. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I can't really tell from the pics. Is he a Doberman?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JeJo

Remaru said:


> soooooo....


Soooooo, what a beautiful boy! Sometimes waiting can be over rated. lol -Congratulations, Remaru!

Have you named him yet?


----------



## Remaru

The shelter had him listed as on all of his paperwork as a Doberman but on their website they listed him as a doberman mix. He is solid red with just a a couple of white toes and a white splash on his chest, it is uncommon but Dobermans can come in that color. I can't decide if he looks like a Doberman to me or not, sometimes he looks almost like he has some sight hound mixed in. He was picked up stray back in May and has been sitting at the shelter ever since. They estimate him at about 8months old. He was "Captain Nemo" at the shelter but I think I want to call him "Fool's Gambit" or Gambit for every day. The boys want to call him "Fool" LOL. We will see how he acts. So far everyone is getting along except the tiny dogs but I expected that to take a while. He needs significant work on his house manners (counter surfing) but he is very sweet and a bit rambunctious. He loves chew toys and hasn't had an accident in the house (yet). His play is totally different than Remus and Freyja so that will take them time to get used to. They are very, stalk, hunt, chase. He is very, lets wrestle. Reminds me of Duke when he was young.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Haaa congrats Remaru! He's handsome!

It's crazy how many DF people are getting dogs/puppies right now!


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> It's crazy how many DF people are getting dogs/puppies right now!


It really, really is. It's like everyone snapped at once.


----------



## sassafras

It's puppy season for all the mushing kennels. I'm going insane seeing them all over blogs and FB. *dies*


----------



## luv mi pets

sassafras said:


> It's puppy season for all the mushing kennels. I'm going insane seeing them all over blogs and FB. *dies*


come on and join up. We know you want to Waiting for a pic to appear pretty soon.


----------



## Remaru

sassafras said:


> It's puppy season for all the mushing kennels. I'm going insane seeing them all over blogs and FB. *dies*


Yes, join us. LOL


----------



## Laurelin

Omg I NEED one. http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pet/4593031674.html

I want so bad.


----------



## Willowy

Laurelin said:


> Omg I NEED one. http://tulsa.craigslist.org/pet/4593031674.html
> 
> I want so bad.


Ahhh, they sound perfect! When are you moving. . .soon enough you could offer to pay the owner to keep one for you?


----------



## SDRRanger

Test...

...

...

Nope, a new dog didn't appear in my house...it might be safe to post in here without getting another dog.


----------



## momtolabs

SDRRanger said:


> Test...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Nope, a new dog didn't appear in my house...it might be safe to post in here without getting another dog.


No it's not,lol. I have missing shoes and clothes to prove if 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

OMG forgive me and I know I am going to get a lot of flack for this, but I have been looking at ... mini aussies ... First out of curiosity, but heaven help me, the more I read about them the more I like them.

So I eat my words ... turns out they are great dogs after all.


----------



## CptJack

SDRRanger said:


> Test...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Nope, a new dog didn't appear in my house...it might be safe to post in here without getting another dog.



Wait a week before you say that. 

God I'm tired. Frost leaves Saturday and as bad as it should make me feel to say this: I. Can.Not. Wait.



OwnedbyACDs said:


> OMG forgive me and I know I am going to get a lot of flack for this, but I have been looking at ... mini aussies ... First out of curiosity, but heaven help me, the more I read about them the more I like them.
> 
> So I eat my words ... turns out they are great dogs after all.


There's a MAS in Kylie's agility class. I freaking LOVE that little dog - though in truth she looks more like a mini border collie than aussie.


----------



## luv mi pets

OwnedbyACDs said:


> OMG forgive me and I know I am going to get a lot of flack for this, but I have been looking at ... mini aussies ... First out of curiosity, but heaven help me, the more I read about them the more I like them.
> 
> So I eat my words ... turns out they are great dogs after all.


I love mine or I should say my daughters. His only quirk is he thinks the horses should be moving all the time. he is constantly trying to herd them all the time/


----------



## luv mi pets

SDRRanger said:


> Test...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Nope, a new dog didn't appear in my house...it might be safe to post in here without getting another dog.


oh my that one got a good laugh out of me How funny.. I would be checking your front porch. you might find something out there.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

CptJack said:


> Wait a week before you say that.
> 
> God I'm tired. Frost leaves Saturday and as bad as it should make me feel to say this: I. Can.Not. Wait.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a MAS in Kylie's agility class. I freaking LOVE that little dog - though in truth she looks more like a mini border collie than aussie.


My friends daughter has one too and she is friggin awesome agility dog! She is about about the same size as Josefina (who is about 2 inches tall at the most), the problem is finding a reputable breeder in my state ... which is proving to be an arduous affair  and since this is a new breed for me I would rather deal in person. The friend got her dog from a breeder called."west texas mini aussies".


----------



## CptJack

OwnedbyACDs said:


> My friends daughter has one too and she is friggin awesome agility dog! She is about about the same size as Josefina (who is about 2 inches tall at the most), the problem is finding a reputable breeder in my state ... which is proving to be an arduous affair  and since this is a new breed for me I would rather deal in person. The friend got her dog from a breeder called."west texas mini aussies".


I have no idea where this person got their dog besides 'somewhere in Arizona'. It's probably 13" tall or so, 20lbs give or take - basically a little bigger than Kylie. Tri, fluffy, has a tail, and ROCKS at agility and just being a happy, well mannered, well balanced little dog. She's actually the dog of the daughter of the person running her/taking classes with her, and she's just a really cool little dog.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

I seriously have this obsession with Mudi's. I think it's Mudik for more than one Mudi. I love the breed, from research so far. I love there size. They have a wash and wear coat- a majority,which I love.

The barking worries me. Some have been known to be be scrappy with dogs, which worries me too.


CptJack said:


> There's a MAS in Kylie's agility class. I freaking LOVE that little dog - though in truth she looks more like a mini border collie than aussie.


I'm interested in MAS. But, I've heard the breed can be all over the place in temperament,& structure. There also seems to be a good amount of MAS that either have poor structure and/or temperament. But, they seem like an awesome breed, overall. Just need to look into the right line,& breeder.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I seriously have this obsession with Mudi's. I think it's Mudik for more than one Mudi. I love the breed, from research so far. I love there size. They have a wash and wear coat- a majority,which I love.
> 
> The barking worries me. Some have been known to be be scrappy with dogs, which worries me too.
> 
> 
> I'm interested in MAS. But, I've heard the breed can be all over the place in temperament,& structure. There also seems to be a good amount of MAS that either have poor structure and/or temperament. But, they seem like an awesome breed, overall. Just need to look into the right line,& breeder.


Same here (too short)


----------



## CptJack

I just thought I'd stoke the flames a little bit. 

No, mostly I just feel like spamming this picture because it's freaking ridiculous.


----------



## jade5280

Remaru said:


> I will probably be starting a picture thread though I really need to get some better pictures. His pic popped up on the local AC facebook page, and naturally I was attracted. I was talking to one of the officers about him and she said she has been working with him, he is fast to learn everything and she just recently took him to a town council meeting, he sat quietly through the whole thing. She feels like he has the potential to meet my needs (we are acquaintances from way back). I'm beginning to think she boosted his pic on purpose.


That dog is BEAUTIFUL! You need to make a pic thread for him.


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> That dog is BEAUTIFUL! You need to make a pic thread for him.


Agreed. Start a picture thread. ALL the new additions need their own picture threads.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

LOL I just realized my phone auto corrected "20 inches" to "2 inches" for some reason, sorry for any confusion that might cause lol.

Here is a link to the site where this persons dog came from: http://www.westtexasminiatureaustralianshepherds.com/

They are a bit far away but it is doable if they are legit, opinions and thoughts?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

OwnedbyACDs said:


> LOL I just realized my phone auto corrected "20 inches" to "2 inches" for some reason, sorry for any confusion that might cause lol.
> 
> Here is a link to the site where this persons dog came from: http://www.westtexasminiatureaustralianshepherds.com/
> 
> They are a bit far away but it is doable if they are legit, opinions and thoughts?


I wouldn't touch that breeder with a 10ft pole. I don't see any health screening at all (but maybe I'm just missing it?), crappo health guarantee, want to breed Aussiedoodles and my favorite quote from the contract: "*Once the puppy/dog has left the premises of West Texas Mini Aussies, there is no refund of the deposit or balance and we can not accept the puppy back on to the premises of West Texas Mini Aussies.*"

Any good breeder states "We will take the puppy back at any time" kinda deal. That was just after a quick glance. I didn't really dig in.


----------



## CptJack

Also "TOY" aussies are not a thing. Heck, I'm pretty sure Miniature Ameircan Shepherds is what most reputable breeders call them (could be wrong about that one) and I've never heard of any one calling them toys.


----------



## Laurelin

Toy aussies are a thing. They are just separate from the minis. They have their own breed club registry and conformation shows. I have a few friends with toys. I believe their standard is under 13"? Or maybe 14" I'm too lazy to look it up.

Minis are confusing. The gist is that there is a group taking them to AKC and they had to change the name to something other than Australian shepherd because the AKC won't allow a new breed to have the same name or part of a name as another AKC breed. So they switched the name to miniature American shepherds to get AKC accepted. The stud books for Miniature AMERICAN shepherds will close Dec 2014. As of now you can breed to an aussie or bring in new dogs to the miniature AMERICAN shepherd genepool. But it will be closed to further crosses with aussies in Dec. Mini American shepherds are 13-18".

There is also another breed club that refers to their dogs as miniature AUSTRALIAN shepherds. The standard is essentially the same as miniature American shepherds. I believe they are 1" shorter or something to that effect. But the Miniature Australian shepherds are opposed to AKC recognition, the name change, and splitting the dogs off from being able to be bred with Aussies. They view their dogs as a size variety of Australian shepherds.

As of now miniature American shepherds and miniature Australian shepherds are the same thing. But since miniature American shepherds are closing their studbooks they will end up diverging in the future.

ETA: Most Miniature American Shepherds still refer to their dogs as Aussies or Miniature Aussies. At least for the time being since the name change is very recent and they do view their dogs as Aussies above anything else. I have met a couple people who are apt to mention the breed split and correct you to miniature American Shepherd. It is all very political right now. 

All that said, I know of a great Miniature American shepherd breeder in Texas. I've met a half dozen of their dogs and they are very cool drivey little things. I think they're around san antionio, I am not sure. Seems to favor sport homes.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Thank you all for catching that, I didn't even notice that the first time I read it. I have comprehension issues that cause me to miss info sometimes when I am reading text. I went back and read it again and was like ... wtf? Why would they not want the puppies they made back? 

Searching for "mini American shepherd" I found this other breeder in La Vernia, which is less than an hour from me.

http://miownstoneponies.homestead.com/MiniAussies.html


----------



## Laurelin

just in case you're interested here's the various breed clubs I mentioned above.

Miniature American Shepherd (MASCUSA, the AKC breed club for minis): http://mascusa.org/

Miniature Australian Shepherd (MASCA): http://mascaonline.com/

Toy Australian Shepherd (TASAA): http://whoward.homestead.com/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> just in case you're interested here's the various breed clubs I mentioned above.
> 
> Miniature American Shepherd (MASCUSA, the AKC breed club for minis): http://mascusa.org/
> 
> Miniature Australian Shepherd (MASCA): http://mascaonline.com/
> 
> Toy Australian Shepherd (TASAA): http://whoward.homestead.com/


Yes thank you, but I think a toy would be too small for our rural area living situation, you know, because birds of prey, coyotes etc ... but I will still check them all out.


----------



## Laurelin

This is the breeder that I like (based on dogs I've met) http://www.flagtree-prizm.com/ I have met several agility dogs from them and have been very impressed.


----------



## hounddawg

We're picking up our puppy on Friday. The antici.....pation is killing me! 3 long years!! >.<


----------



## Remaru

So having some issues with "Nubbins". He has been super with me, the kids, and the other dogs.....buuuutttt...it seems cat tested might have meant either, he is fine with small dogs so we assume or we walked him past the glass window of the cat room and he didn't try to go through it. He is highly reactive towards Hallow. She isn't a shy cat, super dog savvy growing up in the house surrounded by dogs (including Remus who is her best buddy). At first she avoided him so I had no idea there was an issue but last night she decided to take a saunter through the living room, no running, she doesn't play that game, just a leisurely stroll. He was "very interested" and not in the "hey what is that, can I look at it" kind of way, more in the "must eat the furry thing" sort of way. Hallow got herself to her room safely and so far he is respecting the gates reasonably well, but they are just baby gate, he can jump them. Hallow is also pretty miserable locked in one or two rooms away from her people and canine friends. Mr. Nubby (yeah still having naming issues here and I've taken to calling him Nubby Butt, gotta do something before that sticks) has tried chewing on the edges the gate and barking very loudly at her. When I bring her into view he becomes agitated, hackles raised, growling, diving, leaping, it isn't pretty. 

I'm at a crossroads. I am really taken with him. This is everything I have wanted in a dog. I've even let him lay on the couch (big dogs aren't allowed on the couch here). He wants to be with me all of the time, he is a joy to walk, really in tune with me after only 2 days. He is a little tricky in training but I think that may be a matter of getting to know each other. I am however afraid that he isn't cat safe. I may be misreading his signals, he gets very amped up to play and he has been good even with Dove who is super fear aggressive when she first meets new dogs (she likes him very well now, huge for her too). However he shows some significant prey drive on walks too. I can redirect him easily but I don't want to risk Hallow. There is no way to set our house up to be safe for both of them if it is a case of him being unsafe with cats. Eventually he will begin jumping the gates, it is only a matter of time and Hallow deserves to feel safe in the house as well.


----------



## Willowy

Toby was like that with the cats when I brought him home, now he wuvs his kitties. It can be worked with---I prefer a dog who flips out like that vs one who just stares. . .you know those dogs mean business.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> This is the breeder that I like (based on dogs I've met) http://www.flagtree-prizm.com/ I have met several agility dogs from them and have been very impressed.


Now that sounds like a good breeder.

(based on site info)


----------



## Remaru

Willowy said:


> Toby was like that with the cats when I brought him home, now he wuvs his kitties. It can be worked with---I prefer a dog who flips out like that vs one who just stares. . .you know those dogs mean business.


Remus is like that with strange cats but he is sort of half afraid of Hallow. The other half is super over personal. She doesn't seem to mind that he invades her space and when she does she smacks him (where the fear comes in.) I'm hoping the barking is a call to play, he barks at the other dogs but he isn't play bowing to Hallow. Today we are getting some butt wiggle action when he sees her in the hallway though. I led him around her room on a leash while she was hiding in the bathroom and he showed very little interest in her smell so perhaps he is just hoping she is yet another playmate and confused why she doesn't want to engage. He is very rough in his play, tones down with the smaller dogs, lets them boss him and run the show.


----------



## momtolabs

My neighbor just Got a blue Merle Aussie puppy......I want it,hehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I saw a Fila today at petsmart, it was a puppy about 6 Mos old, it was a brindle and it was awesome! I was able to restrain myself as to not embarrass myself from excitement, but still ... cool!

There was a MAS there also, a little tri male and it was a cool! I am having major MAS want now ... I take back everything I said about them lol.


----------



## SDRRanger

so apparently I was wrong...

1.5 year old lab/boxer spayed female will be arriving within the next couple days as the next foster. 

You've been warned guys...don't post here.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Lol (too short)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I don't know why I torture myself. On FB I watch a group that is only health tested and registered Aussies for sale. I was doing soo good and then one only a state away popped up. A pretty girl pup to a performance home. Dangit. Good thing I really can't until next summer now.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> This is the breeder that I like (based on dogs I've met) http://www.flagtree-prizm.com/ I have met several agility dogs from them and have been very impressed.


I don't know ... no written contracts? They kind of makes me question.


----------



## kadylady

There are 2 Golden Retriever breeders in my agility club and one has a litter due in a few weeks, the other is planning a breeding for 6 ish months or so. My desire for a golden may have been made public this weekend. Both have dogs that I adore. I'm just not ready yet!!! There was also a golden puppy at the trial from another breeder in the area that I have been admiring. OMG was he the cutest thing ever!!


----------



## CandyLeopard

I want a smooth collie puppy! A blue merle. 
Maybe years down the road. At least there aren't any around here to tempt me!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I don't know ... no written contracts? They kind of makes me question.


Where does it say that? The "Available" page seems to make it pretty clear they are worried about where the puppies end up and they have spay/neuter agreements with non show pups etc.


----------



## taquitos

My dream dog:









But with a tail!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

taquitos said:


> My dream dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But with a tail!


stop it! That dog is so cute! But no more dogs over a year for me, it's just never a good fit for our household.


----------



## Keechak

My first time opening this thread. My puppy plans are for next year, Lark might go into season too early this winter so I may end up waiting for a Summer/Fall 2015 litter instead. I want to keep a male from the litter and I already have a registered name and call name selected.


----------



## CoverTune

My puppy plans are on hold until I move, whenever that happens to be, but when I do get one, I'm planning to get one of these;


















A Standard Xoloitzcuintle. No breeder picked out for sure yet, but I'm looking at these guys; Stonehaven Kennel, Bayshore Kennel and Azuwyn Xolos


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

If I'd ever get a MAS, I'd love to get one from wigglebutt 


















The puppies


----------



## Flaming

and I'm still debating on a newfie landseer or a leonberger...maybe next dogs should be both....except sibling syndrome would be hard to avoid.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> If I'd ever get a MAS, I'd love to get one from wigglebutt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The puppies


Gotta love them Merles


----------



## Damon'sMom

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> If I'd ever get a MAS, I'd love to get one from wigglebutt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The puppies


This breeder is located pretty much at the complete opposite end of Indiana from me. I have seen their dogs in person at a few sporting events. They are magnificent, and I fall in love all over again when I see them compete in real life.


----------



## RCloud

My dream dog: 










When thinking about the future, I do a lot of bouncing back and fourth between wanting an ACD or a Border Collie, but ultimately I've always dreamed of having a blue merle border collie. We'll see what actually happens when the time comes.


----------



## taquitos

OwnedbyACDs said:


> stop it! That dog is so cute! But no more dogs over a year for me, it's just never a good fit for our household.


Hahaha he really is cute! Ughhhhh I want another dog SO bad lol Meeko cannot keep up with me! But right now is not the right time  haha



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> If I'd ever get a MAS, I'd love to get one from wigglebutt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The puppies


So. Gorgeous. !!!!



RCloud said:


> My dream dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When thinking about the future, I do a lot of bouncing back and fourth between wanting an ACD or a Border Collie, but ultimately I've always dreamed of having a blue merle border collie. We'll see what actually happens when the time comes.


I really love the look of BCs -- like slender Aussies... but I don't think I could handle one. Man that dog is grogeous, though!




And for those of you who are curious about the whole Mini/Toy Aussie and MAS thing -- In Canada most breeders still refer to MAS as Mini/Toy Aussies. Reputable ones that test eyes, hips, knees, etc. still call them that. It's all very confusing! And yes, "Toy" is a thing -- under 14" and they're considered Toy.


----------



## Pasarella

Right now I have a huge puppy fever for one of puppies I've bred,the last one that's left from my first litter,she is now 3,5months old.Somehow she happens to be the one and only puppy I liked the most at the very beginning
Just look at her.So precious little baby!These are old photos,here she was only 8 weeks old.She has grown a lot.But she is so adorable,and funny.OMG I wish I could keep her,but my BF doesn't let me  He says I have to sell her,but this far there is no one to sell her to.She is too awesome to give her to someone else!She talks,and she does that a lot,she is smart,already housebroken 


You look at her!ADORABLE!

Besides her I know I will get another puppy from one of my future litters.I have plans to breed my brindle female to a very beautiful brindle male who is in Russia,so no way I'm selling all of those beautiful puppies,I hope there will be at least one beautiful,promising brindle female to keep.But that is sooo far away.The future mother is only 9 months old,first litter for her will be with some male who is not that far away,so I can be sure when she has those right days,wouldn't like to spend all that money,go that far and result in nothing.So this litter, where I MUST get my precious brindle girl, will be only after more that 2 years.


----------



## Remaru

She is an amazing girl Pasarella. Do you know anyone in the show community who would want to do a co-ownership with you? Or is that not common where you are? I can see why it would be so hard to part with her, she is a baby from your baby and she looks like a special little dog.


----------



## RCloud

taquitos said:


> I really love the look of BCs -- like slender Aussies... but I don't think I could handle one. Man that dog is grogeous, though!


If I can handle Ma'ii, I'm certain I could handle a BC LOL! I'd love to do more dog sport stuff with a dog, but am unable to with my guys and the issues they have. Charlotte would be awesome, but she's to fear aggressive towards strange dogs, and Ma'ii is dog reactive and simply lacks interest in general.


----------



## Pasarella

It is quite common to co-owner ship dogs,but I don't know anyone who would be trustful,nice person who would like to keep working with her.Very often co-ownerships results in dogs who are just sold cheaper and new owners at one point just decide they don't want to keep doing this anymore and you really can't do anything about it.There is a contract of course,but somehow it doesn't work in reality.


----------



## mountain.dreams

CandyLeopard said:


> I want a smooth collie puppy! A blue merle.


As OH-MY-FREAKING-GOODNESS-LOOK-HOW-CUTE I think they are, I don't want a puppy for a looooong time. (Years. And years. And more years.) I won't lie though, I was looking at smooth collies online earlier today... I think they're so gorgeous. Especially merle ones!

On another note, this little bugger is currently in our program:










She's only 12 weeks but is already completely house-trained (will bark if in her crate/ex-pen and needs to potty) and knows a ton of basic commands and picks up new commands very, very quickly. AND THAT LITTLE NOSE.


----------



## CptJack

mountain.dreams said:


>



This is quite possibly the cutest puppy I have ever laid eyes on.


----------



## mountain.dreams

CptJack said:


> This is quite possibly the cutest puppy I have ever laid eyes on.


Right?!? I've literally spent hours just holding her. And she's got these adorable little wrinkles coming in on her nose... if I wasn't so exasperated with puppy messes and mouthing and whining and need for constant attention at this point in my life, I'd steal her away in a heartbeat.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

CptJack said:


> This is quite possibly the cutest puppy I have ever laid eyes on.


Also the shoes of the person taking the picture "every animal matters" is very appropriate!


----------



## mountain.dreams

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Also the shoes of the person taking the picture "every animal matters" is very appropriate!


Those are my shoes--I bought a pair of plain TOMS and customized them with fabric paint. "Every animal matters" is our shelter's (unofficial?) slogan and the other shoe has our logo on it.  They were my test run in my attempt to mass produce them for donations for our shelter!


----------



## Fade

I want another Bassett eventually. Never had a Bassett puppy lol someday! And i also want a Neapolitan mastiff someday. And possibly a briard if i want to tackle a grooming needs breed


----------



## Sibe

mountain.dreams said:


> As OH-MY-FREAKING-GOODNESS-LOOK-HOW-CUTE I think they are, I don't want a puppy for a looooong time. (Years. And years. And more years.) I won't lie though, I was looking at smooth collies online earlier today... I think they're so gorgeous. Especially merle ones!
> 
> On another note, this little bugger is currently in our program:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's only 12 weeks but is already completely house-trained (will bark if in her crate/ex-pen and needs to potty) and knows a ton of basic commands and picks up new commands very, very quickly. AND THAT LITTLE NOSE.


 Heeeeeeeeeeelp I can't handle this much cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Currently I have kitten fever more than puppy fever. But I have puppy fever for a mostly black husky. Specifically, black head with thin white stripe, and blue eyes. I'd even go for a mix/Alaskan Husky. I already have a name picked out.


----------



## Sibe

Oh and also this was at the shelter for about an hour before owners claimed it. Super cute but ugh, why does everything have to be crossed with poodles these days?! OMG ITS SO CUTE. I think that's why. But really.


----------



## mountain.dreams

Sibe said:


> Currently I have kitten fever more than puppy fever. But I have puppy fever for a mostly black husky. Specifically, black head with thin white stripe, and blue eyes. I'd even go for a mix/Alaskan Husky. I already have a name picked out.


That is an absolutely gorgeous dog. I'm obsessed with blue-eyed dogs.


----------



## BellaPup

Unbelievably stunning. I want!!! 
(Reminds me of one of my favorite fish)







[/URL]

But for now, this is my dream puppy:


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

BellaPup said:


>


Want

My dream puppy


----------



## d_ray

BellaPup said:


> Unbelievably stunning. I want!!!
> (Reminds me of one of my favorite fish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> But for now, this is my dream puppy:


Adorable! I always forgot how much I love Shibas! My friend used to have one and he was one of my all time fav dogs.



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Want
> 
> My dream puppy


OMG what are these. Me wants!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

d_ray said:


> Adorable! I always forgot how much I love Shibas! My friend used to have one and he was one of my all time fav dogs.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG what are these. Me wants!


There Mudi's


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

The gsd/ACD puppies the guy says are almost ready ... can't ... WAIT, hope it all works out.


----------



## Damon'sMom

Soooo.......I am putting a deposit down on a puppy Friday. I honestly didn't plan on getting a puppy until around January, but this is just too perfect of a chance to pass up. These puppies are exactly what I want and more. Mom is an AKC champ, and Dad is AKC reg with sporting titles and great conformation. Both parents are health tested. She has 3 females available and they are 3 weeks old as of right now. I get pick of those 3 based on how they turn out and what we discuss. She wants them to go to the best home possible so it all depends on their temperament in the next 5 weeks.

ETA: The breeder will be doing Volhard’s Puppy Aptitude Testing at 4 to 5 weeks old. And then I will be going the day after they turn 8 weeks old to look them over and do the Volhard’s puppy test again. If I feel like one of those pups are what I am looking for then that pup will be coming home with me.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> There Mudi's


Those are AWESOME!


----------



## momtolabs

Well I have decided to go to college to be a dog groomer. Found a wonderful teacher who is only about a 45 minute drive away and its only a 12 week course. So looks like I will **hopefully** be getting an ACD pup in two years instead on four if everything work out right  I'm starting to save now so I can make that happen,lol. Mia will only be 3/4 by then and I think im a little nuts but she is so well trained and is doing fantastic with Caleb so I think it will work


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> Well I have decided to go to college to be a dog groomer. Found a wonderful teacher who is only about a 45 minute drive away and its only a 12 week course. So looks like I will **hopefully** be getting an ACD pup in two years instead on four if everything work out right  I'm starting to save now so I can make that happen,lol. Mia will only be 3/4 by then and I think im a little nuts but she is so well trained and is doing fantastic with Caleb so I think it will work


Yay! I will be awesome to have you in the ACD fold


----------



## Marsha511

Congratulations to all of you who are getting puppies!

I'm not ready for one yet but I've lived so long having dogs my life seems a bit empty without one. I still miss my dogs too much to get a new one. I will when the time is right though.

By the way I love all the cute dog pictures.


----------



## Willowy

I have so far resisted any puppy fever. But today on my route I pet 2 little puppies (2 different homes) and they were so squishy and licky and. . .argh! You all are bad influences. If someone offered me a puppy--any puppy--right this second I don't think I could say no. Even a free puppy ad may not be safe. I'd better not stop at the grocery store on the way home .


----------



## Sibe

New foster puppy. We *think* she's a boxer mix. Maybe full boxer. Maybe Ridgeback/mix as there is a RR population out here. But I'm thinking boxer/mix as she had disthicia, which is where eyelashes grow inward. (Different from entropion where the lids/lashes curl in). Her name is Elsa- and yes I keep asking if she wants to build a snowman or ride our bikes around the hall- and I'll have her 2-3 weeks until the swelling is down. Fostering medical puppies is a great way to relieve some puppy fever and do a lot of good in the process. Not hard to let them go because helping complete someone's family is sheer joy. No better feeling in the world than getting a dog healthier (physically and mentally and behaviorally) and seeing how happy people are to adopt them.


















Few weeks ago had Ivan, emaciated pup found in a dumpster.


















And just before him was Molly, Am Bulldog who was terrified and so shut down at the shelter she barely mover for weeks and the muscles in her back legs were atrophied.


----------



## mountain.dreams

Poor Elsa! I just spent like 20 minutes reading about distichia--I didn't know it was a thing--and don't ever google images of that. How is she being treated for it? Did she get surgery?

Molly looks SO much happier in that last picture! You do great work, Sibe.


----------



## Eeyore

So, I stumbled upon a staffy breeder (friend of a friend) who really cares about both physical and mental health and has trained her dogs in pretty much all sports imaginable. And it just so happens that she has a lady at home who's at the end of her pregnancy, guess who's getting ready for a puppy!? It seemed as if she was going to start whelping early this thursday, but now she's calmed down. The pups are expected on monday, so I'm pretty much walking around holding my breath with a stupid smile on my face, while bouncing around nervously. 

I had plans for a labrador, but a performance bred retriever seems like a waste of good material when I still haven't decided if retriever hunting is something I want to do.


----------



## Damon'sMom

So I am extremely frustrated. My breeder and I talked yesterday and she told me she wanted me to show the pup I end up getting. I had told her to begin with that conformation showing is not something I was looking to do. I told her that I didn't want to place a deposit if they expected me to show in conformation. She was fine with that and we had all the plans made out and the contract wrote up for me to sign if I needed up liking one of the pups. I have put HOURS, days, and weeks into this planning. Well this litter is Co-owned and I guess one of the breeders has a problem with all of the pups not being shown. I said that I would be willing to continue with the deal if they would show the pup. Turns out that everyone else on the hold list has also said this and they are already promised to show 8 other pups (so all of the male pups except for the females I would choose from). I have respectfully bowed out and they have returned my deposit. I am not upset with this breeder, just disappointed they did not discuss everything with each other fully. They have however put me in touch with 3 other breeders. One of which I have talked to today and I really like. We will see how things go from here.

And I will say that I do not have anything against conformation showing, its just not something I am looking to do right now.



Eeyore said:


> So, I stumbled upon a staffy breeder (friend of a friend) who really cares about both physical and mental health and has trained her dogs in pretty much all sports imaginable. And it just so happens that she has a lady at home who's at the end of her pregnancy, guess who's getting ready for a puppy!? It seemed as if she was going to start whelping early this thursday, but now she's calmed down. The pups are expected on monday, so I'm pretty much walking around holding my breath with a stupid smile on my face, while bouncing around nervously.
> 
> I had plans for a labrador, but a performance bred retriever seems like a waste of good material when I still haven't decided if retriever hunting is something I want to do.


Congratulation! I except photos!


And congratulations to everyone else getting pups! Hopefully in the next few months I will join that list again!


----------



## momtolabs

Damon'sMom said:


> So I am extremely frustrated. My breeder and I talked yesterday and she told me she wanted me to show the pup I end up getting. I had told her to begin with that conformation showing is not something I was looking to do. I told her that I didn't want to place a deposit if they expected me to show in conformation. She was fine with that and we had all the plans made out and the contract wrote up for me to sign if I needed up liking one of the pups. I have put HOURS, days, and weeks into this planning. Well this litter is Co-owned and I guess one of the breeders has a problem with all of the pups not being shown. I said that I would be willing to continue with the deal if they would show the pup. Turns out that everyone else on the hold list has also said this and they are already promised to show 8 other pups (so all of the male pups except for the females I would choose from). I have respectfully bowed out and they have returned my deposit. I am not upset with this breeder, just disappointed they did not discuss everything with each other fully. They have however put me in touch with 3 other breeders. One of which I have talked to today and I really like. We will see how things go from here.
> 
> And I will say that I do not have anything against conformation showing, its just not something I am looking to do right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation! I except photos!
> 
> 
> And congratulations to everyone else getting pups! Hopefully in the next few months I will join that list again!


Sorry it didn't work out  hopefully you have better luck with te breeder your talking to now!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Damon'sMom said:


> So I am extremely frustrated. My breeder and I talked yesterday and she told me she wanted me to show the pup I end up getting. I had told her to begin with that conformation showing is not something I was looking to do. I told her that I didn't want to place a deposit if they expected me to show in conformation. She was fine with that and we had all the plans made out and the contract wrote up for me to sign if I needed up liking one of the pups. I have put HOURS, days, and weeks into this planning. Well this litter is Co-owned and I guess one of the breeders has a problem with all of the pups not being shown. I said that I would be willing to continue with the deal if they would show the pup. Turns out that everyone else on the hold list has also said this and they are already promised to show 8 other pups (so all of the male pups except for the females I would choose from). I have respectfully bowed out and they have returned my deposit. I am not upset with this breeder, just disappointed they did not discuss everything with each other fully. They have however put me in touch with 3 other breeders. One of which I have talked to today and I really like. We will see how things go from here.
> 
> And I will say that I do not have anything against conformation showing, its just not something I am looking to do right now.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulation! I except photos!
> 
> 
> And congratulations to everyone else getting pups! Hopefully in the next few months I will join that list again!


That is just dumb! Because every puppy in the litter is going to be show worthy or something. Well.. they missed out on a great home. Was this for an Aussie pup (I don't think you ever said)?


----------



## fourdogs

I think I've just added Tibetan Terriers to my bucket list  Cute, right size, type of temperament I like, and... cute! 
Going to be a few years, though, before we can add another animal to the family.


----------



## Damon'sMom

momtolabs said:


> Sorry it didn't work out  hopefully you have better luck with te breeder your talking to now!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, and yes hopefully I do! 



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> That is just dumb! Because every puppy in the litter is going to be show worthy or something. Well.. they missed out on a great home. Was this for an Aussie pup (I don't think you ever said)?


Yes, this was what I was thinking as well. And thanks. Oops, yes it was an Australian Shepherd breeder.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Damon'sMom said:


> Yes, this was what I was thinking as well. And thanks. Oops, yes it was an Australian Shepherd breeder.


YAY Aussie pup! I can't wait to see pics!! I hope the other breeders are easier to work with and it works out.


----------



## hounddawg

We finally got our pup! Unfortunately I got hit with a terrible cold & food poisoning at the same time. It's been, shall I say, "ruff," but he's been such a good boy *knocks on wood*










One thing that threw me off, and I may start a thread on it, was how great he was in the crate for the first week. The day he went to the vet and got his 10-week vacs, he just threw a fit in the crate that night. 5 hours last night of whining and barking. Hopefully it was just a fluke.


----------



## NyxForge

So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy! 

I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.) 

We are super extremely excited.


----------



## cookieface

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


Congratulations! How exciting for you! It will be so much fun to watch two Wesson pups grow up.


----------



## momtolabs

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


Congrats!! I agree about something going on with this thread! Even though Caleb is my sisters after I said "no puppies for me or anyone for at least 4 years." Caleb came along,lol. Now I'm getting a puppy in two years! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CptJack

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


EEE. this is super awesome and I am super excited for you guys - and to watch him grow up, of course.

And, yes, this thread makes puppies happen.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I so want this puppy! I am on my phone and can't post pics, but here is the link.

http://www.petango.com/Adopt/Dog-Australian-Shepherd-23461220


----------



## RabbleFox

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


OMG! You are his Michigan home!!!!! Congratulations!!!!

Hounddawg, don't forget to make a photo thread! They grow up fast. Your Pemmie is such a cutie. 

Damon's Mom, I hope one of the other Aussie breeders has what you are looking for.


----------



## d_ray

I'm drooling at all this puppyness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

YAY CORGI PUPPY! YAY NxyForge for the Wesson puppy!!! This thread is cursed!

Seriously.. today is one of those days where if I saw a girl puppy up for adoption of a breed/mix I like or a great breeder opportunity.. I would not hesitate.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


I thought you might be getting a Wes pup after I saw Xephs post in your Big changes coming thread. Congrats.


----------



## NyxForge

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> I thought you might be getting a Wes pup after I saw Xephs post in your Big changes coming thread. Congrats.


Haha yeah I was like oops better get on announcing it already.

I'm torn by wanting the next three weeks to fly by so we can get the pup, and wanting to go slow so we can get everything taken care of from the move.


----------



## Remaru

Oh wow congrats Hounddawg on bringing your baby home and Nyx on getting a puppy from Wesson's litter! So many puppies on this thread! 

OwnedbyACD's, what is the news on the litter you were considering a puppy from? Is that still going to happen? 

momtolabs, Caleb is such a cutie and growing so fast. It must be exciting to know what you want to do now, and to have a timeline on when you can add a new puppy too. 

I know I haven't posted much since "Nubby Butt" didn't work out. It was really hard having to send him back to the shelter but our new shelter is great and he should have a good chance at finding a new home, with no cats or small animals in it (he is great with other dogs). If you haven't seen the picture thread yet, hubby convinced me to at least go check out the other dogs available at the shelter since we had "a credit" there. I am glad he did because we found the sweetest 6month old doberman mix. He is fitting in here perfectly, loves the other dogs and the cat (she is not so crazy about him but that is her prerogative as a cat). He learns so fast, everything I was looking for in a dog. Strangely hubby keeps hinting at going back and looking at another dog at the shelter. I told him he is crazy but it is a cute little dog (we didn't look at him because we didn't think we wanted a little dog and I was looking for a service dog prospect). Next week they are having a "clear the shelter" day so all dogs will be free to adopt. I can just see it.


----------



## hounddawg

RabbleFox said:


> OMG! You are his Michigan home!!!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Hounddawg, don't forget to make a photo thread! They grow up fast. Your Pemmie is such a cutie.
> 
> Damon's Mom, I hope one of the other Aussie breeders has what you are looking for.


Thank you!  A cutie and a very good boy. Where should a pic thread be started?


----------



## hounddawg

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


Was that after John Grisham? Cute name but I think Rory flows better.  Congrats!!


----------



## Sibe

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


 Congrats!!!!! That is super exciting!


----------



## Equinox

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


Oh WOW!!! How did I miss this? Wow, wow, wow. I am simultaneously so excited, so happy, and SO jealous. Mostly excited and happy wins out, for both you and Xeph. Please, please post regular updates and pictures. 

Is Grisham/Rory the laid back one? What are your plans for him?


----------



## Xeph

I actually cannot pronounce Rory, so he is Grisham until he leaves here LOL

I didn't intentionally name him after John Grisham, it was just the first name that came to mind when I looked at him


----------



## CptJack

My husband tried to name one of our cats Rory. It didn't stick because I can't pronounce it at all, either.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


Yay! That's so awesome. Congrats on your soon to be family member.


----------



## JeJo

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


Congratulations! How exciting that you not only have a new puppy on his way, but that he's one of Xeph's/Wesson's, no less! (now we'll be able to watch two from that sweet litter grow) Looking forward to future posts and pictures about Rory.


----------



## JeJo

Hounddawg, your new little pup is adorable! -Look at that little face! I hope you are feeling better real soon so that you can fully enjoy these special first days with your sweetie-pup. Have you settled on a name? Get well wishes headed your way!


----------



## CandyLeopard

NyxForge said:


> So there really is something going on with this thread. I commented when it originally started that we probably wouldn't be getting a puppy for a long time. Well, we are getting a Wesson puppy!
> 
> I think it was a week and a half or two weeks ago Justin started asking about puppies and asked if I would contact Xeph so I did, and after some conversation and a puppy questionnaire we are getting Grisham (renamed Rory.)
> 
> We are super extremely excited.


That is so awesome!! Please keep us updated when you get him!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Yay Wesson puppy!!! I can't wait for pics and updates and a new thread!!!


----------



## hounddawg

JeJo said:


> Hounddawg, your new little pup is adorable! -Look at that little face! I hope you are feeling better real soon so that you can fully enjoy these special first days with your sweetie-pup. Have you settled on a name? Get well wishes headed your way!


Thank you!! You're very sweet!

I'm on the mend,probably at 85% now, and thankfully the puppy has been sleeping just enough to keep me from collapsing lol At first the name was Atlas with Atty as a nick, but it didn't seem right and he didn't care for it. Switched to Henry and he instantly responded so we say he chose that name.


----------



## JeJo

hounddawg said:


> Switched to Henry and he instantly responded so we say he chose that name.


LOL He chose well! The little guy looks like a Henry.
It sounds like you are well on the mend then and that young Henry is cooperating his puppy-best; good deal!


----------



## momtolabs

OwnedbyACDs- how much longer for puppies? Will you share pics!? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> OwnedbyACDs- how much longer for puppies? Will you share pics!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't know, the guy (fiancee's friend) says they are almost ready ... he's going to adopt them out free since it was an oops litter to friends and people he knows, so there is no "offical" contract or deposit system to reserve a puppy so it's just done on a verbal basis ... I really hope I can get one! He says there are a few nice females. 

If not I guess it's back to square one again  .

Oh well, like Tom Petty says "waiting is the hardest part".


----------



## Damon'sMom

Well possible new addition. It's late and the pup is asleep so I'm headed that way to. Information and more photos tomorrow. 



sorry if these are huge.


----------



## cookieface

hounddawg said:


> We finally got our pup! Unfortunately I got hit with a terrible cold & food poisoning at the same time. It's been, shall I say, "ruff," but he's been such a good boy *knocks on wood*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing that threw me off, and I may start a thread on it, was how great he was in the crate for the first week. The day he went to the vet and got his 10-week vacs, he just threw a fit in the crate that night. 5 hours last night of whining and barking. Hopefully it was just a fluke.


What a cutie! Those ears!! Glad to read you're recovering and can enjoy your pup.


----------



## MaDeuce

Major Puppy Fever here. Nala is due between Thursday and Saturday with our second GSD West German Working Line litter, (all puppies spoken for) and after being super happy with our first litter (which I kept myself) I cannot wait for the second one and see how these puppies develop.


----------



## NyxForge

We will definitely keep everyone updated and try to post lots of pics. 

Thanks for all the congrats and well wishes. We are so excited.

Congrats and cute pics to everyone getting their pups. I see a lot of little cuties popping up!


----------



## Laurelin

The CUTEST puppy was up for adoption this weekend at petsmart. No freaking clue on breed. But it was this color I've only ever seen in pictures. The littermates were all normal fawn but this one was somewhere between fawn and seal. There is a malinois on another board this color and it's stunning.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Damon'sMom said:


> Well possible new addition. It's late and the pup is asleep so I'm headed that way to. Information and more photos tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if these are huge.


EEEE. Want!!! <3


----------



## Laurelin

Oh my god it looks like Kylie.

https://www.petango.com/webservices...om/WebServices/adoptablesearch/css/styles.css

Also good god break my heart why don't you?

https://www.petango.com/webservices...om/WebServices/adoptablesearch/css/styles.css

I swear nextdog may just be whatever mutt looks adorable. lol


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Oh my god it looks like Kylie.
> 
> https://www.petango.com/webservices...om/WebServices/adoptablesearch/css/styles.css
> 
> Also good god break my heart why don't you?
> 
> https://www.petango.com/webservices...om/WebServices/adoptablesearch/css/styles.css
> 
> I swear nextdog may just be whatever mutt looks adorable. lol


The degree to which that little dog looks like Kylie is *astonishing* and the little black and white puppy has the saddest eyes.

But OMG BABY KYLIE. With Legs! But BABY KYLIE. It even has the one ear up one down and headtilt thing going on.


----------



## Laurelin

I just want to hold that black and white puppy forever. <333 Poor thing. 

I wish I could get the Kylie twin. Definitely has the 'tude.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Suuuch cute!

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29988215/

I know it's not quite time now.. I could do it and survive... but I should wait. Pups get snatched up around here anyway. I really want another Aussie, too. The good news (not really a good thing to me though) is most pups around here are S/N at puppyhood and because I do sports, I won't adopt any of those pups.

Most pups are either pitx, small breed terrierx or houndx around here too. I envy those who get herding breed mix puppies around them. One of the many reasons I'll probably stick to a breeder.


----------



## Laurelin

We are drowning in heelers here. You can find so many heelers and mixes. Especially around the 6 month mark.

The spay/neuter thing doesn't bug me much. I obviously do sports but it's just not a concern especially if I end up with a small/medium dog around 6-1 year. 

If you want unaltered pups though craigslist here almost constantly has aussie, bc, or heeler mix puppies for free or close to it.


----------



## momtolabs

I have to control myself to wait to get a dog from a breeder. I really want an ACD puppy and there not too popular in shelters around here. They get adults here and there. Mainly it's pitX generic "shepherd mixes"(we call them farm mixes), hound mixes and labX. Cats I'm a sucker for too.... This girl I'm adopting tomorrow 









She is a bobtail tortie and someone on a cat forum is fostering her. All of my cats before my current one have been inside/outside and I lost them at young ages  so its time for two cats again(inside).I've just been trying to find the right one and I think she is it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flaming

I have to convince my hubby that a leonberger won't eat him. His name is Lee and all he hears is "Lee on burger" ROFL


----------



## d_ray

This dog is seriously killing me. I keep looking at him. I don't know if I could deal with the size or health of a dane. But come on he's friggin adorable:

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29559532/

ETA: It's prob cause he looks so much like a houla in the first pic


----------



## Remaru

d_ray said:


> This dog is seriously killing me. I keep looking at him. I don't know if I could deal with the size or health of a dane. But come on he's friggin adorable:
> 
> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29559532/
> 
> ETA: It's prob cause he looks so much like a houla in the first pic


We had the sweetest older Dane, really she was a doll. The only year my oldest son went to school she would help me walk him every day, to school and back home again after. She loved to take her boy to school and pick him up. All of the kids loved her, from the little Kindergarten kids all the way up to the teens (it was a K-12 charter). She was so polite he could walk her himself, never even knocked down my toddler. Unfortunately they are short lived and she was older. She was only with us a year (we knew she was older when we took her in). At this point I don't think we would do it again with a Dane, it was just too heartbreaking plus with so many dogs in the house that is a lot of dog to add. She really was slow and quiet in the house though. I had a friend when I was young that had 4 females (and a male basset, lol), they were all beautiful.


----------



## d_ray

Remaru said:


> We had the sweetest older Dane, really she was a doll. The only year my oldest son went to school she would help me walk him every day, to school and back home again after. She loved to take her boy to school and pick him up. All of the kids loved her, from the little Kindergarten kids all the way up to the teens (it was a K-12 charter). She was so polite he could walk her himself, never even knocked down my toddler. Unfortunately they are short lived and she was older. She was only with us a year (we knew she was older when we took her in). At this point I don't think we would do it again with a Dane, it was just too heartbreaking plus with so many dogs in the house that is a lot of dog to add. She really was slow and quiet in the house though. I had a friend when I was young that had 4 females (and a male basset, lol), they were all beautiful.


That's so sad. She sounds like a great dog! I love the breed so much, but can't get passed the fact that they are so short lived. Such sweet, gentle giants!


----------



## littlesoprano

I personally just found out there is a West Michigan Sheltie Rescue in grand rapids..... I want another one so badly. And all of these puppy pictures aren't helping LOL.

http://www.horsetalkmag.com/KM_Stock.html


And we visited them on our way up to a campground a few weeks ago. Omg I almost left with a puppy.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

This Border Collie from BCRMN.



















ETA: Another picture.


----------



## littlesoprano

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> This Border Collie from BCRMN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Another picture.


That is a BEAUTIFUL dog.


----------



## taquitos

Ummmm so this dog just came up for adoption through a SPCA near me...









WHY CAN'T I HAVE A SECOND DOG NAO


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> We are drowning in heelers here. You can find so many heelers and mixes. Especially around the 6 month mark.
> 
> The spay/neuter thing doesn't bug me much. I obviously do sports but it's just not a concern especially if I end up with a small/medium dog around 6-1 year.
> 
> If you want unaltered pups though craigslist here almost constantly has aussie, bc, or heeler mix puppies for free or close to it.


I know and we here hardly have any ... and most shelters won't adopt out of the city, much less OOS 

I haven't heard anything from the guy and I am sure he has left, because racing here is over. But I have been talking to a very nice lady who has a little 4 month old heeler mix girl (wish I could post her pic but I can't to attachments on my phone for some reason) she seems like she would be perfect for our household, we do a meet and greet in a couple of weeks


----------



## Remaru

You don't have any heelers? Our shelter gets them in constantly. They aren't as common as pit mixes and GSD mixes but still really common. Even more common in the shelters in Dallas and Fort Worth. All of the local shelters adopt out of city (you know, if you wanted to make the long drive LOL). This weekend is the "clear the shelter" event, 60 shelters in the state are taking part offering free adoptions. Hubby has mentioned a couple of times that we could go by and visit. I just kind of  . I don't know what he is thinking.


----------



## Laurelin

There's a litter of heeler/aussie/'bird dog' mixes on craigslist. They're gorgeous. I do wonder what 'bird dog' means but probably pointer of some kind.


----------



## MaDeuce

We are one day out from puppies. She is due tomorrow.

This was the first litter. They are 7 months old now. 

Asia









Athos









So yah, maaaaaajor puppy fever here.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Not in my immediate area, and many of the shelters won't even adopt into the next city.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> There's a litter of heeler/aussie/'bird dog' mixes on craigslist. They're gorgeous. I do wonder what 'bird dog' means but probably pointer of some kind.


A lot of people think the ticking on heelers means they have bird dog in them, also the stalking behavior some people can mistake as pointing behavior. Not saying they aren't bird dog mixed, but many of the so called heeler/pointer mixes I have seen are just really heeler mixes without a lot of color, or ears that didn't stand up.


----------



## Willowy

There is somebody on craigslist giving away Beagle mix pups. Bottle fed because their mother was run over when they were 2 weeks old. I'm not going to let myself get one but is there anything cuter than a Beagle mix puppy? Eeee!

http://sd.craigslist.org/pet/4610066921.html


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Willowy said:


> There is somebody on craigslist giving away Beagle mix pups. Bottle fed because their mother was run over when they were 2 weeks old. I'm not going to let myself get one but is there anything cuter than a Beagle mix puppy? Eeee!
> 
> http://sd.craigslist.org/pet/4610066921.html


Beagles and the hounds don't mesh well with me. Those types of personalities in dogs and mine just don't mix.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Almost convinced myself and my husband to get an adorable BC/Aussie/Shepherd mix pup off of a craigslist oopsy litter. Then I came to my senses. 

Unless something drastically changes in my life.. I will have a puppy next summer. Whether that be from a breeder or someone's oops litter that isn't already spayed.


----------



## Laurelin

OwnedbyACDs said:


> A lot of people think the ticking on heelers means they have bird dog in them, also the stalking behavior some people can mistake as pointing behavior. Not saying they aren't bird dog mixed, but many of the so called heeler/pointer mixes I have seen are just really heeler mixes without a lot of color, or ears that didn't stand up.


These guys look like liver sable and tricolor aussies. I can't tell if any have tails from the pics but they basically look like aussies. 

Liver sable though... I LOVE that color. Also makes me think the 'bird dog' must've been a GSP. They're also all longhaired, which is weird.


----------



## CptJack

Setter, maybe? Don't those come in liver?


----------



## littlesoprano

A breeder I'm really interested in is expecting a litter in the fall, but I keep telling myself that there's another surgery to pay for! Grrrr. I guess I will just have to live through everyone elses puppies lol.


----------



## momtolabs

I'm watching "too cute" and they have papillons and St.bernard puppies together on this one...... It's cuteness overload that's for sure! We have a puppy in the house but now I'm trying to figure out how I can get a puppy even earlier  which won't happen due to Mia's age,lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> I'm watching "too cute" and they have papillons and St.bernard puppies together on this one...... It's cuteness overload that's for sure! We have a puppy in the house but now I'm trying to figure out how I can get a puppy even earlier  which won't happen due to Mia's age,lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This episode is retriever mixes, Tibetan spaniels, and newfies


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

OMG so want this dog! But he is male, phooey!!! Still, so PRETTY!!!

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/29059947/


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

So I went up to Ohio for the weekend to go to a weimaraner event, which I will post about when I get home so I can post pictures, it was a really fun weekend, after the fiasco start (I.e flat tire, 6~7 hours stuck on side of the road). Was already to take the boy home with me, when I see he's in a cast.

Apparently he was in a pen outside, and one of the girls decided to let him out and procede to roll him hard. Well has a small fracture in his left back leg. He is healing well and should be good to show. It was a bummer, but it means another trip up to weim world so I can't complain lol.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Oh yeah his name is Touche.


----------



## momtolabs

There was a 11 week old blue heeler puppy at the vet today.... I had to keep reminding myself "only two years".....it was bad. But he kept coming over to me to be pet and the little stink was so cute,lol. They said there was a female left in the litter but I said "I can't" and I wante to SO bad! It was an oops litter(well they say) so they were only 25$ to cover shots. I want one!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pasarella

Not a puppy,but I saw this on our advertisement page and fell in love.That is the most beautiful big dog I've ever seen.He is rottweiler and stafordshire terrier mix, 1 year old.I want him so badly!Why rotties don't come in bridle color?They would be so awesome!


----------



## Godwit

We are getting another Keeshond puppy in 13 days!! He's gonna be about ten weeks old when we pick him up and I'm SOOOO excited! Will definitely be posting a thread about him with TONS of pictures when he comes home


----------



## Sibe

Foster puppy Elsa is getting bigger! 3 and 1/2 months now (our best guess). Goes in for another checkup tomorrow at the shelter.. could possibly be staying there... eeeep I love her so much.
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/313954-foster-elsa.html#post3411465










Grew some legs









Playing great with Nali and Kay- she weighs 20 lbs and they're 40.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> These guys look like liver sable and tricolor aussies. I can't tell if any have tails from the pics but they basically look like aussies.
> 
> Liver sable though... I LOVE that color. Also makes me think the 'bird dog' must've been a GSP. They're also all longhaired, which is weird.


Chocolate color can happen in pure bred cattle dogs I can't copy and paste images here is the link to the Google image search I did ... note not all the dogs pictured are cattle dogs :/

https://www.google.com/search?clien....1c.1.51.mobile-gws-serp..5.3.499.Wb70B0mBFQc


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Saw this dog on petfinde4, kind of looks like a chimera! 

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/30062734/


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Mini aussies ... Oh ... those damned mini aussies ... why do they keep haunting me! and this breeder is less than an hour from me! But I have a puppy (a very cute ... FREE mixed but well bred puppy) coming to me, WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF!!




























*Pictures are the property of their respective owner*


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Mini aussies ... Oh ... those damned mini aussies ... why do they keep haunting me! and this breeder is less than an hour from me! But I have a puppy (a very cute ... FREE mixed but well bred puppy) coming to me, WHY DO I DO THIS TO MYSELF!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pictures are the property of their respective owner*


Stop. Just.Stop. Your to torturing me with cuteness. 

Another dog forum I'm on, someone has the cutest MAS. His name is Chomper,& gosh, I love that dog.


----------



## momtolabs

Owned any news on the hopeful pup? GSD/ACD right?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Bugs

these are at a local rescue...3/4 border collie 1/4 aussie



















when I see those...its REALLY hard to tell myself that dammit, the spot open in my pack is for a TOLLER! lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Stop. Just.Stop. Your to torturing me with cuteness.
> 
> Another dog forum I'm on, someone has the cutest MAS. His name is Chomper,& gosh, I love that dog.


Oh yeah, I have seen that dog too ... too. much. cute.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> Owned any news on the hopeful pup? GSD/ACD right?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They are only 6 weeks so not ready to go yet ... a couple more weeks or so. Hope I can get one! they are free so there is no deposit or contract to hold one, like a normal situation. Its just a bunch of friends (It was a small litter, 8 I think ... small for a GSD) each taking one. He knows us and knows we are good people, but if a better friend comes along ... who knows  I surely hope its a "first come first served" basis (we were one of the first to say we were interested).


----------



## Laurelin

Ahhh so cute! tricolor fluffies are my weakness.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

If I do get her, I will be assaulting all of you with her cuteness for sure


----------



## luv mi pets

Miss Bugs said:


> these are at a local rescue...3/4 border collie 1/4 aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I see those...its REALLY hard to tell myself that dammit, the spot open in my pack is for a TOLLER! lol



OMG this thread kills me with dogs like this. Someday just not today. or not tomorrow either. maybe next year? I really like this mix. So many options to do with a dog like this.


----------



## Xeph

It's a Baussie xD


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Miss Bugs said:


> these are at a local rescue...3/4 border collie 1/4 aussie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I see those...its REALLY hard to tell myself that dammit, the spot open in my pack is for a TOLLER! lol


Can you somehow pack her up and send her to me? She looks so much like Josefina did when she was a puppy


----------



## Sibe

My current thoughts on getting a puppy:





Specifically, one of Karen Ramstead's girls just had a litter and her huskies are gorgeous.









No. I'm not getting one. But I WANT ONE.


----------



## halfchance

I'm finally getting my puppy! Just need to find a breeder first...sigh


----------



## luv mi pets

Sibe said:


> My current thoughts on getting a puppy:


Sibe I need to have sponge bob on a shirt to remind me of this all the time. I do not need it! perfect video


----------



## Flaming

well, as many of you know I have a new puppy.

Look upon her and squee


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

luv mi pets said:


> OMG this thread kills me with dogs like this. Someday just not today. or not tomorrow either. maybe next year? I really like this mix. So many options to do with a dog like this.


That dog looks like a black colored Josefina when she was that age! I mean the build and the expression is dead ringer for baby Josefina! 

I swear the only reason that dog made it (and I didn't KILL her) is because she was so darn cute (still is) lol.

@ JazzyTheSiberian what? Lincoln is not cute enough, now


----------



## Damon'sMom

Flaming said:


> well, as many of you know I have a new puppy.
> 
> Look upon her and squee


ADORABLE!!!! eeeeee!!!


----------



## Kayota

Every time I see a purebred Chihuahua puppy my want grows. I think I might have it in my far future to get a Chi from a good show breeder even though I rant about them all the time LOL they're just so darling and sweet!

Sibe-- LOL that's me too! That Husky mama looks so proud of her babies omg


----------



## Miss Bugs

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Can you somehow pack her up and send her to me? She looks so much like Josefina did when she was a puppy


To my delight, she actually got adopted by one of my clients at work, so i get to see her all the time! She's been named "Leika" and she's adorable and sooo little!!

I however am very smitten with my own little teddy bear of adorableness!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31159504

This adorable little crap fits all my criteria on paper. Can't decide whether or not to inquire.. mostly because she is so many hours away from me.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31159504
> 
> This adorable little crap fits all my criteria on paper. Can't decide whether or not to inquire.. mostly because she is so many hours away from me.


Josefina was like ... 8 hours away LOL.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

THREE WEEKS UNTIL MY NEW BOY ARRIVES
THREE!!!!

Even though he's going to be nearly 7 months old... that is still puppy age lol!


----------



## Pasarella

Are you going to have 6 dogs?Wow,that's a lot!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Pasarella said:


> Are you going to have 6 dogs?Wow,that's a lot!


"Just" five  Hiccup is the one to arrive soon


----------



## Pasarella

Then it really is just 5  4 or 5,there is no difference anymore  What breed is he?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Pasarella said:


> Then it really is just 5  4 or 5,there is no difference anymore  What breed is he?


Past three, you just stop counting haha!
He's a podenco ibicenco


----------



## halfchance

I might be getting my puppy today or tomorrow! If it doesn't work out I have another person who's having a litter in Spring! I am so excited!


----------



## Laurelin

I just know dog #4 is going to happen in the next couple years. (Hoping my current 3 stay healthy and are around to see it).

I've finally accepted being the crazy dog lady. I realize it's my life and well... I can do whatever I want.


----------



## Flaming

I think crazy dog lady has not only a number limit but a weight limit as well.

Like, you can have 3 or more dogs *(OR)* +180 lbs of dogs 

My entire family thinks I'm the crazy dog lady because Manna 150 lbs + Vitae 30 lbs and growing = +180 lbs of dog.


----------



## Laurelin

See that is what I like to go by too. My three dogs TOTAL are < 35 lbs. 

I'd like the next to be around 30 lbs so that's still only like.... 1 golden retriever, right?

Really I wouldn't even be entertaining 4 except two of mine are very sedentary at this point in their lives.


----------



## halfchance

Oh my goodness! The day has come! I'm heading over to pick up my puppy tomorrow! AHH!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Flaming said:


> I think crazy dog lady has not only a number limit but a weight limit as well.
> 
> Like, you can have 3 or more dogs *(OR)* +180 lbs of dogs
> 
> My entire family thinks I'm the crazy dog lady because Manna 150 lbs + Vitae 30 lbs and growing = +180 lbs of dog.


See, total adult weight of my lot is going to be around 110kg... So thats like 240lbs? Ruh roh!



Ooooooh how exciting, halfchance! What you getting?


----------



## Pasarella

I'd really like to add an ACD some day.I have went nuts lately with this breed  Especially now when we are planning to buy a farm in 3 years and raise some goats,sheep,we may need a dog like that.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Flaming said:


> I think crazy dog lady has not only a number limit but a weight limit as well.
> 
> Like, you can have 3 or more dogs *(OR)* +180 lbs of dogs
> 
> My entire family thinks I'm the crazy dog lady because Manna 150 lbs + Vitae 30 lbs and growing = +180 lbs of dog.


We have 5 dogs total here ... all are medium sized though. I think "crazy dog family" fits us quite well LOL


----------



## Miss Bugs

Hmm lets see i have in my house 40 + 40 + 45 + 30 + 20 + 25 + 15 + Sola who is 5 lbs and likely to only grow to be 20-25lbs. So currently 220lbs of dog likely to end up around 235lbs of dog..do we count as crazy dog family? Lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Pasarella said:


> I'd really like to add an ACD some day.I have went nuts lately with this breed  Especially now when we are planning to buy a farm in 3 years and raise some goats,sheep,we may need a dog like that.


ACDs are such a hot mess LOL, I love them but they arent really the right fit for our family anymore, thats why I got into MAS ... and I have totally fallen in love with them!


----------



## Pasarella

I guess that would be hard to get MAS in Europe. What do you mean by hot mess?


----------



## Pasarella

Hmm,just realized,that if I would get an ACD,that would be the first one in Latvia.Have never heard of them here. I like to have something that no one else has


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Pasarella said:


> I guess that would be hard to get MAS in Europe. What do you mean by hot mess?


This is the Urban Dictionary's definition of "hot mess": When ones thoughts or appearance are in a state of disarray but they maintain an undeniable attractiveness or beauty.

And I think it perfectly describes the ACD LOL.


----------



## Pasarella

Sounds fun


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Pasarella said:


> Sounds fun


Oh, yeah they are a lot of fun ... as long as you dont mind possibly having an "asshole" for a dog LOL (I mean that in a good way, though ... strange though it may seem). They are scrappy, almost like a terrier, and dont take any crap, from human or dog. With my female, the only "crap" she would take is from me, everyone else could go screw themselves LOL.

If you are really serious, here are some informational websites, I think one of them (ACDs online I think) has a breeder search feature, should you finally want to take the plunge and enter into the insanity LOL LOL (just kidding ... well sort of).

www.cattledog.com/
www.australiancattledog.com/
www.acdspotlight.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## Pasarella

Thank you! I will look at it later. I'm serious, I just don't know when I will actually start to look for a puppy. But the breed sounds awesome. I have always wanted a dog who can do agility and play Frisbee. I can't do those things with dachshunds.


----------



## CrystalGSD

I've been wanting a puppy for a LONG while. I looked at German Shepherds for years, and I do still want to own one, but for some reason I've been drawn to Danes. Will get one or the other, hopefully winter of 2015 or summer 2016.


----------



## luv mi pets

I think I win on the count and the weight combined. So nope taking it from good ol' sponge Bob. Do not need it. Not now!

I will just oohhhh and aaaawww on all your cute little puppies for now.


----------



## Pasarella

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Oh, yeah they are a lot of fun ... as long as you dont mind possibly having an "asshole" for a dog LOL (I mean that in a good way, though ... strange though it may seem). They are scrappy, almost like a terrier, and dont take any crap, from human or dog. With my female, the only "crap" she would take is from me, everyone else could go screw themselves LOL.
> 
> If you are really serious, here are some informational websites, I think one of them (ACDs online I think) has a breeder search feature, should you finally want to take the plunge and enter into the insanity LOL LOL (just kidding ... well sort of).
> 
> www.cattledog.com/
> www.australiancattledog.com/
> www.acdspotlight.com/
> 
> Hope this helps


OMG,now I want it even more  I see something common with dachshunds(stubbornest,very active and a shadow that follows everywhere),so this is just PERFECT!


----------



## Pasarella

So that's it.I'm having the puppy fever.Looked up some kennels and found one I like.They do show,work and do health testing.Not sure if I should contact them now,when I'm not even sure when I could add a new puppy to my home 
Here is the kennel http://www.banggereng-acd.nl/en/home-en


----------



## kadylady

My original post 7/14/14


kadylady said:


> I've had some puppy fever lately, not awful but it's definitely starting. I'm at a minimum of a year out, more realistically probably closer to 2+ years. Husband is finishing PhD next spring and there will definitely be some changes coming up. I have started researching breeds/breeders for my next dog though. Very high probability of it being a Golden Retriever puppy and if that's the case it will definitely be coming from a breeder. I've found a couple breeders that I would loooove to get a puppy from. Not 100% set on a Golden yet, still looking into some other breeds and always the chance of a mixed breed rescue. Whatever I end up with will most certainly be chosen with agility in mind.


....yeah that whole 1-2 years thing didn't happen, surprise surprise.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Pasarella said:


> So that's it.I'm having the puppy fever.Looked up some kennels and found one I like.They do show,work and do health testing.Not sure if I should contact them now,when I'm not even sure when I could add a new puppy to my home
> Here is the kennel http://www.banggereng-acd.nl/en/home-en


If you can afford to ship (and they will ship that far ... however far you are from the US) I would buy from a kennel called Spader ACDs, their dogs are AWESOME. Here is their website: www.k9cowboys.com/

also Johnny Bandit would be another one to talk to, be has more experience than I do ... he could help you a lot more than I could.


----------



## Pasarella

Sad that probably there is no one on this forum who could help me with finding a good breeder closer than US.Have no clue how much it would cost to ship that far.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Pasarella said:


> Sad that probably there is no one on this forum who could help me with finding a good breeder closer than US.Have no clue how much it would cost to ship that far.


If you dont mind me asking, where is Latvia?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Pasarella said:


> Sad that probably there is no one on this forum who could help me with finding a good breeder closer than US.Have no clue how much it would cost to ship that far.


I know of a breeder in the UK. And one in Italy that I do not know them personally but have seen their dogs do well. They would be closer than US. 

But JB is definitely the one to talk to when it comes to ACDs


----------



## Pasarella

OwnedbyACDs said:


> If you dont mind me asking, where is Latvia?


Right next to Russia on the left side.Europe,Baltic states,right next to Baltic sea.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Europe_countries_map_en_2.png


----------



## Prozax

Have you tried using eurobreeder?

http://www.eurobreeder.com/breeds/australian_cattle_dog.html

After that maybe someone with knowledge of the lines can help you pick out a breeder.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Pasarella said:


> Right next to Russia on the left side.Europe,Baltic states,right next to Baltic sea.
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0e/Europe_countries_map_en_2.png


In between Estonia and Lithuania right?


----------



## Pasarella

Yes , right there!
I tried eirobreeder. com that's where I found the kennel I posted before. I'm really not in a hurry, who knows when I will actually start to look for a puppy . Now I just learn about the breed.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Wow that is far from the US! I do wish you luck in your search of a puppy, though.


----------



## Pasarella

Thank you. But first I have to get that farm with goats and sheep so I can give it a job to do.


----------



## Equinox

Ugh, there IS a later 2015 litter that's going to happen that I'm obsessing over, and uh, I don't need a GSD puppy do I? No, I definitely don't, and I'm not going to think about it because it's completely unrealistic. But wow, it's tempting, and it's not even because I have puppy fever (I really don't, I have exactly what I need with these two). It's just that it's an unbelievable match/dream pairing...luckily the female is still young so I'll wait for better timing.

ALSO I also revisited some old posts and uh...



CptJack said:


> I have massive puppy fever right now. I am at *least* 2, probably 3 years out from another dog. I won't even start looking until summer after next, and it'll take as long as it takes for me to find the right dog.





NyxForge said:


> I was hoping since we are in the process of buying a house a new pup would be on the horizon, but he snapped me back to reality.
> 
> With a impending deployment a puppy isn't in the cards currently, but an adult dog will be.





Damon'sMom said:


> I am at least a year or so out from getting one realistically.





jade5280 said:


> My plan is to get a standard poodle. I've already found my breeder, but won't be getting a pup for 1.5-2 years.





Laurelin said:


> I'll be getting a dog or puppy sometime this next year. Possibly in just a few months but more likely winter. Pup or dog depends on a few things. Trying to avoid getting both but..... *I have a feeling in the next couple years I'll end up with two new dogs.* :/


The part I bolded makes me especially happy



Equinox said:


> I am going to try to make it work for a 2015 litter I've had my eye on.
> 
> If a 2015 puppy doesn't work out, I will definitely have a puppy/dog by 2017.
> 
> Or who knows, I might foster or adopt an adult Malinois,* though that's not too likely.*


Hahaha...whoops? I am SO happy this is the route I picked though, because it really could not have turned out better. A lot of things I thought I couldn't handle or couldn't find ended up fitting me perfectly in this new girl.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Hahaaaa. I love seeing everyone's fails!

So if I say I'm waiting until next year to get a puppy...


----------



## Laurelin

I totally know 2016 puppy is going to happen. Lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> I totally know 2016 puppy is going to happen. Lol


Or you know.. in the next few months.


----------



## Laurelin

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Or you know.. in the next few months.


Lol my boss told me that bonuses will be higher this year. I CANNOT spend it on a puppy. I have 3 goals I want to meet before I get serious about adding a dog. 

Also need to narrow down a breed. :/

It doesn't help that Hank is so darn easy. We did a seminar this weekend and everyone was asking me 'Wow! That's that dog you just rescued!?' He had one of the best stays of the class (not to brag!) and some of the best toy drive. He is just so focused and just GOOD. Really my only complaint is leash pulling and bed hogging.

He'd LOVE another dog he can play rough and tumble with. And I think Mia and Summer would prefer it too so Hank would leave them alone.


----------



## momtolabs

I'm blaming this on Captjack....she got a puppy and it all went downhill from there


----------



## sassafras

I suppose at some point I should mention that I'm bringing a malinois puppy home this weekend.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

sassafras said:


> I suppose at some point I should mention that I'm bringing a malinois puppy home this weekend.


Congrats! Have fun with that ball of crazy awesome.


----------



## Equinox

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Hahaaaa. I love seeing everyone's fails!
> 
> So if I say I'm waiting until next year to get a puppy...


LOL yeah, I didn't even realize it until I reread this, just goes to show how things can turn out! And it seems like everyone's incredibly happy with their decisions, so that's pretty cool, too. It's nice to be a part of the "new dog" party for once!! It's been almost 6 years. 

Look forward to welcoming your 2015 puppy 



Laurelin said:


> It doesn't help that Hank is so darn easy..


Yeah, easy dogs make it hard to say no to more LOL But hey, the city limit is 4 and you own your own house, so honestly you're good to go. I think another crazy herder dog is going to make an awesome addition.



sassafras said:


> I suppose at some point I should mention that I'm bringing a malinois puppy home this weekend.


Yaasssssss. THIS STILL MAKES ME SO HAPPY.

Show them the pictures. Especially that flailing roaring one.


----------



## sassafras

Equinox said:


> Yaasssssss. THIS STILL MAKES ME SO HAPPY.
> 
> Show them the pictures. Especially that flailing roaring one.


Haha. Here are a couple of pictures from his breeder. Obvs with his flailing and roaring he's the perfect little brother for Squash.  Meet Toast!


----------



## Equinox

Ugh, seriously, I'm so ridiculously happy for you. This is the ultimate outcome and it couldn't be more perfect. 

Also, I'm a couple hours away from the breeder's place now for university, but I really want to be a weirdo and come meet you.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

sassafras said:


> Haha. Here are a couple of pictures from his breeder. Obvs with his flailing and roaring he's the perfect little brother for Squash.  Meet Toast!


Stop it. You are making me want a malinois puppy now and I am at doggie limit at 2 dogs!

Though I am looking forward to seeing a picture thread of this little guy soon.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Equinox said:


> LOL yeah, I didn't even realize it until I reread this, just goes to show how things can turn out! And it seems like everyone's incredibly happy with their decisions, so that's pretty cool, too. It's nice to be a part of the "new dog" party for once!! It's been almost 6 years.
> 
> Look forward to welcoming your 2015 puppy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, easy dogs make it hard to say no to more LOL But hey, the city limit is 4 and you own your own house, so honestly you're good to go. I think another crazy herder dog is going to make an awesome addition.
> 
> 
> 
> Yaasssssss. THIS STILL MAKES ME SO HAPPY.
> 
> Show them the pictures. Especially that flailing roaring one.


*cough*MAS*cough*


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Toast!! What a fantastic name, I love it haha!


----------



## Sibe

sassafras said:


> Haha. Here are a couple of pictures from his breeder. Obvs with his flailing and roaring he's the perfect little brother for Squash.  Meet Toast!


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! Baby Toast! Congrats


----------



## kadylady

momtolabs said:


> I'm blaming this on Captjack....she got a puppy and it all went downhill from there


Seconded!! :wink:



sassafras said:


> I suppose at some point I should mention that I'm bringing a malinois puppy home this weekend.


How exciting!! Love the name!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

congratulations sassafras what a cutie ...


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Oooo he looks like such an adorable handful LOL


----------



## JeJo

Congratulations! What a cute bundle of energy! 

'Toast' is a great name and I can imagine it being endearingly used in a "You're toast!" context once he brings all of his puppy mischief home with him.  Looking forward to watching him grow with your crew in your care.


----------



## NyxForge

NyxForge said:


> Justin and I just had a long discussion the other day about a puppy. I was hoping since we are in the process of buying a house a new pup would be on the horizon, but he snapped me back to reality.
> 
> With a impending deployment a puppy isn't in the cards currently, but an adult dog will be. I totally understand. I don't want to get stuck caring for a puppy all by myself, nor would I want him to miss all the puppy milestones, but dang I was so excited about raising our first pupper.
> 
> So I'll just have to live vicariously through everyone else who gets to give in to their puppy fever for now lol.
> 
> Congrats on the good news Owned. I'm so excited for you.


I made the above post on 7/12/14. And then we ended up contacting Xeph on 7/30/14 about a puppy lol. Good times. 


Sass Toast is so cute. Can't wait to watch him grow up.


----------



## SDRRanger

Here I was thinking I avoided the puppy fever and then come on here and see Sibe says fostering them counts too....so that means I've gotten 11 puppies. Do I get some sort of medal? (or a straight jacket)


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> My original post 7/14/14
> 
> 
> ....yeah that whole 1-2 years thing didn't happen, surprise surprise.


Me either. The shock man. The *SHOCK*.


**ETA:** Wait, what? Y'all are blaming this puppy avalanche on me?!? I didn't - 

Okay, fine, I'll take the blame for that, because we have some AWESOME stinking puppies/dogs around.


----------



## CptJack

Also, y'all?



















WHAT PUPPY?!


----------



## CptJack

Also y'all? What puppy?!?









(I am so excited for you, Sass. And Vitae is just stinking ridiculous and-)


----------



## momtolabs

CptJack said:


> Me either. The shock man. The *SHOCK*.
> 
> 
> **ETA:** Wait, what? Y'all are blaming this puppy avalanche on me?!? I didn't -
> 
> Okay, fine, I'll take the blame for that, because we have some AWESOME stinking puppies/dogs around.


Yes this all gets blamed on you  I remember seeing you post about Molly and I said to myself "man I can't wait for a puppy to be in this house again" and literally the next day my friend handed Caleb to me and my sister ended up keeping him,lol.


----------



## Equinox

Siege wants to bring Toast's littermate home. He is such a confident, sassy chubchub and this whole litter is so amazing. I'm really envious!










Honestly though? If the breeder who gave me Siege produces a mini-Siege out of her lines, I'd probably be on the waiting list in a heartbeat. I could make it work, right? LOL Luckily even if that does happen, it won't be for another couple of years.



NyxForge said:


> I made the above post on 7/12/14. And then we ended up contacting Xeph on 7/30/14 about a puppy lol. Good times.


I'm really glad that you did!! I've enjoyed all your updates


----------



## elrohwen

I am extremely excited for puppy Toast and all of the Toast stories. 

I said we wouldn't get a puppy until after having a kid, potentially many years from now. But I also admitted to not being able to turn down a Watson puppy. I guess they need to be conceived first though! Hopefully this month. And if not I'll go play with his new sibligs and cousins, all 20 of them


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

elrohwen said:


> I am extremely excited for puppy Toast and all of the Toast stories.
> 
> I said we wouldn't get a puppy until after having a kid, potentially many years from now. But I also admitted to not being able to turn down a Watson puppy. I guess they need to be conceived first though! Hopefully this month. And if not I'll go play with his new sibligs and cousins, all 20 of them


Come on! Puppies are totally better than kids


----------



## GrinningDog

sassafras said:


> I suppose at some point I should mention that I'm bringing a malinois puppy home this weekend.


Woah, surprise! Awesome!  Did I miss something? Is there a backstory to this puppy acquisition?


----------



## sassafras

GoGoGypsy said:


> Woah, surprise! Awesome!  Did I miss something? Is there a backstory to this puppy acquisition?


I don't even know how to describe how this came about, lol. 

He's the "active pet home" puppy in a litter of well bred working malinois and I was enabled to seize an amazing opportunity is about the best I can do.


----------



## GrinningDog

sassafras said:


> I don't even know how to describe how this came about, lol.
> 
> He's the "active pet home" puppy in a litter of well bred working malinois and I was enabled to seize an amazing opportunity is about the best I can do.


Haha! Well, VERY exciting for you. I'm eager to read pupdates!

And the name is fabulous, haha.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I guess Malinois are a new trend after all.. even on DF. 

They (or Tervs) are on my list of "someday" dogs once I become a more seasoned obedience/agility handler.


----------



## sassafras

A new trend? On DF?


----------



## Laurelin

I can't remember if I've said congrats yet! CONGRATS! Sloan is pretty awesome so I bet her pups are going to be too.

I've run my trainer's terv in agility some... ER yeah. I fell on my butt repeatedly. She's ridiculous. And... she's 8 years old. If you could bottle mal/terv energy but get rid of the guardiness and shrink them down I'd totally get one. I just need a teeny one. 

Which leads me back to the problem. I DON'T KNOW WHAT BREED I WANT NEXT! Halp.


----------



## Laurelin

I'm thinking BC, MAS, or pyrshep. Pyrshep weirdness would balance Hank's OMG HAI really well lol. They're kind of like tiny belgians, right?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> I'm thinking BC, MAS, or pyrshep. Pyrshep weirdness would balance Hank's OMG HAI really well lol. They're kind of like tiny belgians, right?


*cough* MAS *cough*


----------



## Equinox

sassafras said:


> A new trend? On DF?


Because now there are 2 whole whopping Malinois owners on DF, I guess? LOL 

Hey who's copying who? That's the real question. Because technically I got Siege first...but she only came back on my radar because Toast's breeder went to the stud owner's place for a breeding, and brought back a Siege baby (sired by the same stud dog).


----------



## sassafras

Everything happened at once! It's like breeders talk to each other about stuff.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Seriously? I was referring to the breed trend thread and was mostly joking. There are other DF Mal owners, but I know one is a new user with a reactive pup and the other doesn't post much. I was just trying to be happy for you. :/


----------



## sassafras

Equinox and I were just joking around because we're high on puppy anticipation.


----------



## Miss Bugs

I totally want a Mali one day  i have gone back snd forth on them for years but what clinched me wanting one was a working Mali that came for boarding(we are the official police dog kennel)...like every dog I'm drawn too..he reminded me of Gem, more protection driven(Gem is freakishly friendly lol) but as soon as "work" was on the brain he turned into the same type of dog as Gem and i LOVED that, he wasn't at all difficult like i expected a Mali to be for all the hype, quite the opposite, I've all the police dogs i have worked with now, he's been the only Mali and the only stable dog. I don't even understand how all these GSDs are even police dogs or permitted in public, they are beyond unstable :/ the Mali though is a good solid stable working dog.


----------



## elrohwen

I had a dream last night that I ended up getting another one of the puppy's from Toast's litter. It was so realistic that it took me a minute after waking up to realize I wasn't about to get a mali puppy.


----------



## sassafras

elrohwen said:


> I had a dream last night that I ended up getting another one of the puppy's from Toast's litter. It was so realistic that it took me a minute after waking up to realize I wasn't about to get a mali puppy.


Ha, one is still available!  (But he'll go to a working home, you're actually safe unless you're planning to radically change the activities you're interested in  .)


----------



## Laurelin

I think my plan now is to casually watch BCs and ACDs in shelters and NOT bring home the first spotty or black and white dog I see that is cute and fun (like last time lol). And also be researching lines and breeders. I would really like a breeder puppy but just can't settle on a specific breed. I see various dogs of various breeds I adore then see relatives I just don't like or breeders I just don't agree with.


----------



## elrohwen

sassafras said:


> Ha, one is still available!  (But he'll go to a working home, you're actually safe unless you're planning to radically change the activities you're interested in  .)


I'll admit that I was both excited and completely terrified when I briefly thought I was bringing home a maligator puppy. lol


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

UGH ... I had a rather ... interesting start to the morning this morning, I woke up to Lincoln having a blow out in his crate at 5 am -_-. so I get him out (remarkably he managed to avoid getting anything on him so I thankfully didnt have to bathe him too) so I take the crate outside to clean it and discover that he also had puked in there, too. So there I am at 5 am cleaning puke and diarrhea out of a crate, I had to throw one of his chews away, too  poor guy.

He seems ok, I offered him a small handful of kibble this morning after we had breakfast and he ate it right up no problem and seems alert and coherent, he just seems a little like he kind of feels "blah" ... I will keep an eye on him, maybe he if fixing to start teething, I have been told that they can get diarrhea during that time (though I have never experienced it).


----------



## Equinox

sassafras said:


> Equinox and I were just joking around because we're high on puppy anticipation.


Haha yep, it was very tongue in cheek. Don't worry about it 

On that note though, seriously, I AM SO EXCITED. Anticipation is THROUGH THE ROOF.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I was surprised you didn't get a puppy, Equinox. When you mentioned a second dog, that's what imagined lol.


----------



## Equinox

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I was surprised you didn't get a puppy, Equinox. When you mentioned a second dog, that's what imagined lol.


Haha yeah, same here, but I also imagined I'd be getting a GSD or (oddly enough) a LH Whippet or Silken Windhound type of dog, if I wanted something lower key. But I knew if I got a Malinois it'd be an adult, and I'm really glad that's the route I went with! I was not planning on it at all (as is evident in this thread), but it was an amazing opportunity and I just had to


----------



## luv mi pets

Sass 
happy to read about your new addition. first thoughts Oh My Squash will meet his match! Somehow I have a feeling we will see a picture of Squash and Toast curled up in a pink bed together. Then I started to laugh thinking about how that would come about. Looking to see some really great actions shots of your dogs playing together. Maize and Squash and now Toast chasing each other in your backyard is a sure thing with your guys. Congrats.


----------



## sassafras

^^ Thanks! Squash and Maisy are going to be in absolute heaven. Maisy loves puppies, and she's a good big sister (she raised Squash!) and Squash loves littles and puppies. 

Most recent picture from his breeder. Leaving tomorrow with some friends to pick him up while hubby stays home to hold down the fort here, soooo close to seeing and squishing and I'm so super excited I don't even know how I'm going to sleep tonight.


----------



## luv mi pets

oh he is so cute. I am so excited for you. I wish I was in that car with you. I love squishing puppies. 


Today I had a squishing event with a 3 month old wire haired fox terrier.. So much joy that puppy sees in her world.


----------



## elrohwen

Good luck on the road trip! I can't wait to hear everything about little Toast.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

sassafras said:


> ^^ Thanks! Squash and Maisy are going to be in absolute heaven. Maisy loves puppies, and she's a good big sister (she raised Squash!) and Squash loves littles and puppies.
> 
> Most recent picture from his breeder. Leaving tomorrow with some friends to pick him up while hubby stays home to hold down the fort here, soooo close to seeing and squishing and I'm so super excited I don't even know how I'm going to sleep tonight.


LOL Yeah get all the squishing in before he turns into a teenager and you want to kill him LOL LOL


----------



## cookieface

Congratulations, Sass. Safe travels and make sure you document everything for those enjoying your adventure from afar. Gosh, that is one cute puppy.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

sassafras said:


> ^^ Thanks! Squash and Maisy are going to be in absolute heaven. Maisy loves puppies, and she's a good big sister (she raised Squash!) and Squash loves littles and puppies.
> 
> Most recent picture from his breeder. Leaving tomorrow with some friends to pick him up while hubby stays home to hold down the fort here, soooo close to seeing and squishing and I'm so super excited I don't even know how I'm going to sleep tonight.


OH FOR GOODNESS SAKE. Tooooo cute!

Hiccup's transport is officially booked. Come home, puppy!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

YAY its a puppy trend on DF!!!


----------



## Hallie

I recently had a stubby legged 5 week old Rottweiler mix puppy for several days. He was abandoned along with his brother at the pet store I work at, so I felt bad and took him home. The whole time I was telling myself "NO NO NO NO you are NOT keeping this puppy" and then the woman who had taken home his brother wanted him, so I let her have him. 

Now that I've been puppy free for several days I've found myself thinking "It wasn't _that_ hard having three..." I'm hoping my puppy fever will go away. I only have 3 semesters left and then I can get settled and get the Dobie, GSD, Corgi, whoknows puppy that I want.


----------



## Flaming

After the first week, having 2 dogs isn't that much harder than just the one. It just requires double the food and gating during meals. 

After that, I think it's actually easier! Manna has a playmate who tires her out. (walks went from 2 hours down to 1 hour since Vitae came) and Manna is practically training Vitae! seriously Vitae follows Manna everywhere and potty training has been a breeze. 

Obedience training on the other hand is 5X's harder as they are each others distractions


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Flaming said:


> After the first week, having 2 dogs isn't that much harder than just the one. It just requires double the food and gating during meals.
> 
> After that, I think it's actually easier! Manna has a playmate who tires her out. (walks went from 2 hours down to 1 hour since Vitae came) and Manna is practically training Vitae! seriously Vitae follows Manna everywhere and potty training has been a breeze.
> 
> Obedience training on the other hand is 5X's harder as they are each others distractions


I agree, after the initial adjustment, which for us took about 2 weeks (mostly because of me ...I dont like change LOL ... the dogs were ok with him in like a few days) After having him a month (he will be 4 mos old tomorrow!) already I cant imagine what it was like not having him. He is my little man and has stolen my heart, even though he is a handful and is a PITA sometimes (esp now because he is chewing LOL) but god help me, I love the little guy. Not since Izze have I bonded with a puppy so quickly and completely, its like our personalities just ... mesh well for some reason. 

I am so anxious about the teenage years ... I hope we can still love each other through them!!!!


----------



## Inga

My Turn, My turn. Puppy on the way. This puppy has been in the plans for a few years actually and set up for quite some time. It is bittersweet as my boy Oliver had to be put to sleep the day after Halloween and I had counted on his being here to help me train the puppy. Puppy is born but I still have a month to wait. Puppy will be coming home on February 13th and all the puppy training, chasing, dogging begins. Carsten and I have been very sad and lonely without Oliver so a bit of movement in the house will be good. I will have some pictures of "Greta" soon to share but for now... Puppy practice picture. 




Daddy


Momma


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Hi, Inga! Long time no see! How are the puppers? Can't want to see a pic thread for your puppy ... DONT BE A STRANGER!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

So sorry about your Oliver Inga.  Congrats on the new pup. Are they keeping the tails?


----------



## sassafras

Rottweiler puppy aheeeee! Congratulations!

Here's a few of my Toast -


----------



## Inga

Toast is gorgeous!!!! I always loved Mal's but ...I think they have more energy then I can deal with at this age. ha ha

I miss Oliver every single day and if someone said, I can bring him back sound or you can get this new puppy I would take my Oliver in a heartbeat. Sadly, we know that isn't how life is. 

These puppies will be docked. Mom and Dad are both imports hence their tails. I had one Rottie with a tail in my life and it was such a horrid experience. He ended up having to be docked as an adult at the vets insistence because of all the injuries he had to his tail. He had Happy tail and was always breaking his tail open. Exactly one month away today.
No worries, there will be so many pictures people here will hate me. ha ha


----------



## jade5280

sassafras said:


> Rottweiler puppy aheeeee! Congratulations!
> 
> Here's a few of my Toast -


OMG congrats! And his name is TOAST!!!! I'm dyyyying!!!


----------



## olivethedog

Okay. I have to emerge from my usual lurker status to comment.
*Toast. Is. Adorable.*

I'm starting to get to the stage where I'm forgetting what having a puppy at home was like. The house training (though that took Olive about three days). The incessant gnawing on body parts. The frayed slip covers. Obviously, it's time I reminded myself with _another_ puppy! 

Realistically, we won't be getting another dog until we have a yard. Having one high-energy dog in an apartment is enough.


----------



## cookieface

Inga said:


> My Turn, My turn. Puppy on the way. This puppy has been in the plans for a few years actually and set up for quite some time. It is bittersweet as my boy Oliver had to be put to sleep the day after Halloween and I had counted on his being here to help me train the puppy. Puppy is born but I still have a month to wait. Puppy will be coming home on February 13th and all the puppy training, chasing, dogging begins. Carsten and I have been very sad and lonely without Oliver so a bit of movement in the house will be good. I will have some pictures of "Greta" soon to share but for now... Puppy practice picture.


So sorry for your loss of Oliver. Looks like Carsten is up to the task, though. You'll definitely have to share pictures of Greta once you have her.



sassafras said:


> Rottweiler puppy aheeeee! Congratulations!
> 
> Here's a few of my Toast -


Toast!!! I'm picturing all the adventures he and Squash will have (and being glad I'll be far enough away to be safe).


----------



## sassafras

olivethedog said:


> I'm starting to get to the stage where I'm forgetting what having a puppy at home was like. The house training (though that took Olive about three days). The incessant gnawing on body parts. The frayed slip covers. Obviously, it's time I reminded myself with _another_ puppy!
> 
> Realistically, we won't be getting another dog until we have a yard. Having one high-energy dog in an apartment is enough.


Yeeaa, after Squash I swore "no more puppies." Now I'm remembering why.  I ask myself "oh god what have I done" every once in awhile.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

sassafras said:


> Yeeaa, after Squash I swore "no more puppies." Now I'm remembering why.  I ask myself "oh god what have I done" every once in awhile.


Other than being a little tired (Lincoln keeps me on my toes, hes a curious pup who likes to get into things LOL) I remind myself that it could be worse, sure he is a bit of a jerk (okay ... a HUGE jerk) with the other dogs, but with me he is awesome, he doesnt bite me, he isnt a piranha puppy, like Izze was and unlike Josefina, he really WANTS (at least as of now, the teen years might bring something different) to please and do the right thing, Josefina ... not so much, she still has that "I'll behave as lomg as you are watching" mentality ... SMH.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Inga said:


> Toast is gorgeous!!!! I always loved Mal's but ...I think they have more energy then I can deal with at this age. ha ha
> 
> I miss Oliver every single day and if someone said, I can bring him back sound or you can get this new puppy I would take my Oliver in a heartbeat. Sadly, we know that isn't how life is.
> 
> These puppies will be docked. Mom and Dad are both imports hence their tails. I had one Rottie with a tail in my life and it was such a horrid experience. He ended up having to be docked as an adult at the vets insistence because of all the injuries he had to his tail. He had Happy tail and was always breaking his tail open. Exactly one month away today.
> No worries, there will be so many pictures people here will hate me. ha ha


I know people with tailed aussies and MAS who say the same thing. Also I wanted to also extend my condolences about Oliver, thats sad to hear


----------



## kadylady

sassafras said:


> I ask myself "oh god what have I done" every once in awhile.


I have asked myself that way more with this puppy than the others...combined! Last night my husband looked at her and said "you are a different kind of puppy huh" She responded with a head flip that I'm pretty sure said "you ain't seen nothin yet"


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

sassafras said:


> Yeeaa, after Squash I swore "no more puppies." Now I'm remembering why.  I ask myself "oh god what have I done" every once in awhile.


Awww come on ... how can a cute face like that cause any trouble?


----------



## Inga

Thank you all for the condolences. I didn't feel like being here for awhile. All dogs are special but Oliver was the dog that got me through Cancer treatments. He was a happy light in my every day. That dog could make me burst out laughing on the darkest of days. As much as I love Carsten, he isn't as funny as Oliver. HE is a much more serious dog, sweet but serious. I am praying the Greta will have a great sense of humor and bring that light back in our lives. 

I too love squishing puppies but then mostly I like giving them back to their people. I really thought about an older dog but...I am going to fight my way through the puppy thing one more time. I am looking forward to snuggles and laughter...and trying desperately to block out puppy poop, pee, whining at night, chewing, biting..................


----------



## luv mi pets

sassafras said:


> Rottweiler puppy aheeeee! Congratulations!
> 
> Here's a few of my Toast -


DIBS on puppy sitting~! Oh so cute.


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> I have asked myself that way more with this puppy than the others...combined! Last night my husband looked at her and said "you are a different kind of puppy huh" She responded with a head flip that I'm pretty sure said "you ain't seen nothin yet"


You know, it's weird but I've never ONCE asked myself that re: Molly? She's just been... easy, here. Energy and drive but very, very, *very* interested in pleasing and non-destructive. If all puppies were like her, I'd have dozens.

Though in fairness she did eat through the outside siding of the house. There's always at least one incident, right?


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> You know, it's weird but I've never ONCE asked myself that re: Molly? She's just been... easy, here. Energy and drive but very, very, *very* interested in pleasing and non-destructive. If all puppies were like her, I'd have dozens.
> 
> Though in fairness she did eat through the outside siding of the house. There's always at least one incident, right?


Honestly, my asking "what have I done" is more related to my husband and his issues with the change in the household than anything Skye has done. I'm having to work extra hard to make this puppy extra perfect because I kind of went and did it on my own at a time that wasn't necessarily the best time for him (finishing a PhD, here's a new puppy!!). So it's more stress related to the change and trying to deal with him, than the actual puppy. Plus, she is definitely different than the other two and that takes a little getting used to. She's been a great puppy overall though. So far...lol Although she has been the worst biter of my 3 and now she's starting to teeth......


----------



## Laurelin

Inga said:


> Thank you all for the condolences. I didn't feel like being here for awhile. All dogs are special but Oliver was the dog that got me through Cancer treatments. He was a happy light in my every day. That dog could make me burst out laughing on the darkest of days. As much as I love Carsten, he isn't as funny as Oliver. HE is a much more serious dog, sweet but serious. I am praying the Greta will have a great sense of humor and bring that light back in our lives.
> 
> I too love squishing puppies but then mostly I like giving them back to their people. I really thought about an older dog but...I am going to fight my way through the puppy thing one more time. I am looking forward to snuggles and laughter...and trying desperately to block out puppy poop, pee, whining at night, chewing, biting..................


Oh I am so so sorry to hear about Oliver.  I always loved him.

I am excited for your puppy though! 



As far as my new addition goes, we've been good for the most part but lately he's driving me up a wall. I know it's lack of exercise because of cold + dark + being sick. Soooo destructive and also obnoxious on his walks. Why yes, that is me with my shrieking dog walking through the park.  

Yesterday he ate his crate mat.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> Soooo destructive and also obnoxious on his walks. Why yes, that is me with my shrieking dog walking through the park.
> 
> Yesterday he ate his crate mat.


Yay adolescence?




Inga, so sorry to hear about Oliver :-(


----------



## sassafras

Yea for me, too, the "what have I done" moments aren't so much because he's a difficult puppy because... he's really not so far. He's only been here a few days so I know as he settles in that may change but he's been pretty easy. It's more just the change in routine and upheaval. Transitions are hard.


----------



## Inga

Laurelin said:


> Oh I am so so sorry to hear about Oliver.  I always loved him.
> 
> I am excited for your puppy though!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as my new addition goes, we've been good for the most part but lately he's driving me up a wall. I know it's lack of exercise because of cold + dark + being sick. Soooo destructive and also obnoxious on his walks. Why yes, that is me with my shrieking dog walking through the park.
> 
> Yesterday he ate his crate mat.



Thank you...about Oliver. I miss him constantly. 

I am so afraid that is going to be me...the shrieking dog episodes. I have had it so good for so long with my boys. They are so...chill and so trained and I am only half looking forward to going down that road again. I mean, starting over. This is why god makes puppies so cute. They are cute so they live through the first 6 months to a year. Then you hit the year mark and if you have done your work...they begin getting easier to live with and you find yourself trusting the quiet just a little bit more. 

Thank you elrohwen for the condolences as well. Definitely the worst part of dog ownership is saying good bye.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Inga said:


> Thank you all for the condolences. I didn't feel like being here for awhile. All dogs are special but Oliver was the dog that got me through Cancer treatments. He was a happy light in my every day. That dog could make me burst out laughing on the darkest of days. As much as I love Carsten, he isn't as funny as Oliver. HE is a much more serious dog, sweet but serious. I am praying the Greta will have a great sense of humor and bring that light back in our lives.
> 
> I too love squishing puppies but then mostly I like giving them back to their people. I really thought about an older dog but...I am going to fight my way through the puppy thing one more time. I am looking forward to snuggles and laughter...and trying desperately to block out puppy poop, pee, whining at night, chewing, biting..................


Oh no. I am so sorry for your loss.(((HUGS))) to you.

But, I'm glad to see you back. And, congrats on the puppy! Can't wait to see pictures,& hear about her(?).


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Inga said:


> Thank you all for the condolences. I didn't feel like being here for awhile. All dogs are special but Oliver was the dog that got me through Cancer treatments. He was a happy light in my every day. That dog could make me burst out laughing on the darkest of days. As much as I love Carsten, he isn't as funny as Oliver. HE is a much more serious dog, sweet but serious. I am praying the Greta will have a great sense of humor and bring that light back in our lives.
> 
> I too love squishing puppies but then mostly I like giving them back to their people. I really thought about an older dog but...I am going to fight my way through the puppy thing one more time. I am looking forward to snuggles and laughter...and trying desperately to block out puppy poop, pee, whining at night, chewing, biting..................


Oh yes, the 2am bathroom breaks, the whining, the pooping ... gotta love it. It makes me feel fortunate that I got Lincoln as an older pup (13 weeks) and he was already past that (he could make it when we first got him til about 6am, now he can make it until 7am). His temperament has also seemed to benefit from being left with his litter longer than the norm (the breeder kept two pups from both litters she had, so there was plenty of opportunity to socialize with his own age group as well as older dogs). I think that made the difference.


----------



## Inga

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Oh no. I am so sorry for your loss.(((HUGS))) to you.
> 
> But, I'm glad to see you back. And, congrats on the puppy! Can't wait to see pictures,& hear about her(?).



Thank you for your kind words. Pictures? There will be no shortage of those.  




> Oh yes, the 2am bathroom breaks, the whining, the pooping ... gotta love it. It makes me feel fortunate that I got Lincoln as an older pup (13 weeks) and he was already past that (he could make it when we first got him til about 6am, now he can make it until 7am). His temperament has also seemed to benefit from being left with his litter longer than the norm (the breeder kept two pups from both litters she had, so there was plenty of opportunity to socialize with his own age group as well as older dogs). I think that made the difference.


Yeah that makes a big difference. My pup will be coming a bit younger then is ideal but it was what had to happen with schedules etc... I am slightly less worried because I have another dog for socializing and others to chum with for the same reason. What I am concerned with at that tender age is the potty training. I suspect it will take a bit longer then the normal week or two that it has taken with my other Rotties. They can only hold it so long when so young. I will be taking as much time off as I can starting with short days so she never has to hold it too long. 

I am dog sitting this week and it has been like having the new puppy. The dog is a small Rat terrier and it was abused. IT is a total chicken and runs around with it's tails clenched between it's legs. She has only been here 3 days and already she has her tail out most of the time and is playing with Carsten. When she first got here she tried to rip into him and every time he looked at her she showed her teeth. LITTLE teeth. ha ha Carsten is so tolerant of her crap and she has learned to trust that he wasn't a threat. Now she is constantly play bowing to him and bouncing around like popcorn over hot heat. ha ha


----------



## paintsnquarterhorses

Happy 10 weeks old Paisley! I love her so much already!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

The only thing Lincoln cant hold is his pee LOL, he can hold it all night, because an hour before they go to bed, I take their water away. But during the day, he can hold it at 4 hours most, in fact, I took him with me while I ran errands the other day and we were gone half the day, while they were loading my hay at the feed store, I had to take him to pee because he couldnt have held it til we got home ha ha. He tried, but he was like a kid who had to go, fidgeting around in the back seat.

Josefina, thanks to spay incontinence due to a pediatric spay by the shelter as a puppy, cant really hold it long either, and she doesnt have much control over her bladder, poor girl  its like when she has to go, it just ... comes out.


----------



## CptJack

Is four hours not decent to good for a 4 month old puppy? I mean my adults prefer going about that often, though they can hold it longer if they must.


----------



## Inga

CptJack said:


> Is four hours not decent to good for a 4 month old puppy? I mean my adults prefer going about that often, though they can hold it longer if they must.


I think this depends greatly on the size of the dog too. My 4 month old Rotties could usually hold it longer then 4 hours. By 6 months or so they could do 8 hours.


----------



## gingerkid

Inga said:


> I think this depends greatly on the size of the dog too. My 4 month old Rotties could usually hold it longer then 4 hours. By 6 months or so they could do 8 hours.


My 6 month old foster (14.1 kg) seems to have no problems holding it for 10+ hours (and it's not for lack of opportunity - we take her outside every 4-ish hours).


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Sometimes it's a struggle waiting to a dog. It's disappointing,& it sucks, that I need to wait at least 3 years(likely more), to actually get a dog. It's so tempting to go get a dog right now.


The puppy want is strong,& waiting sucks. A lot.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

gingerkid said:


> My 6 month old foster (14.1 kg) seems to have no problems holding it for 10+ hours (and it's not for lack of opportunity - we take her outside every 4-ish hours).


He can make it 8 + hours at night, but I think that, since he is moving around during the day, that he just has to go more LOL ... maybe that day in the car he drank more before we left? Also we are having a warm spell here, so they are all probably drinking more water.


----------



## momtolabs

Not my puppy. 

My aunt brought this girl home today.









My aunts 17 year old pit bull passed away Friday night. He was old and just not the healthiest. He had a seizure and then passed away after that  He was on "his" couch and in my aunts arms. She told me no more dogs for a few years. She has an 8 year old and 4 year old kids and a kitten. She said that's enough for now. Well she got a call saying this girl was going to be dumped so she went and picked her up. She is a 6 month old pit bull. I'm hopefully going to meet her soon


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> Not my puppy.
> 
> My aunt brought this girl home today.
> 
> View attachment 190562
> 
> 
> My aunts 17 year old pit bull passed away Friday night. He was old and just not the healthiest. He had a seizure and then passed away after that  He was on "his" couch and in my aunts arms. She told me no more dogs for a few years. She has an 8 year old and 4 year old kids and a kitten. She said that's enough for now. Well she got a call saying this girl was going to be dumped so she went and picked her up. She is a 6 month old pit bull. I'm hopefully going to meet her soon


Thoughts go out for your aunt, may her furbaby run free 

Bear is 14 and has been a bit rough on himself, hunting as a younger dog and not being able to leave the rattle snakes alone  I always check on him because he lies so still out in the sun sometimes that he doesnt look like her is breathing, and he is half deaf so he doesnt always hear the first time I call his name. I have a terrible feeling that I will go to get him one morning and he will have passed on his his sleep  or I will get a call from my sobbing mother telling me he passed, if I am away.


----------



## Inga

gingerkid said:


> My 6 month old foster (14.1 kg) seems to have no problems holding it for 10+ hours (and it's not for lack of opportunity - we take her outside every 4-ish hours).


 I had a couple that were like that too. I hope this next one is like that. ha ha Sure takes the fun out of puppy care when you are spending half the time on your knees cleaning up puddles or worse. ha ha


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Inga said:


> I had a couple that were like that too. I hope this next one is like that. ha ha Sure takes the fun out of puppy care when you are spending half the time on your knees cleaning up puddles or worse. ha ha


Thank god for nature's miracle


----------



## Kyllobernese

Well, my puppy Kris is now two years old but my sister is getting a Golden Retriever puppy. She has not raised a large breed puppy since their last Shepherd cross died last year at 14 years of age. I say large breed because in comparison our little Shih Tzu x Maltese are easy. Now it will be my time to laugh at what her puppy does. It will be nice when it gets bigger as Kris will have someone her size to play with.


----------



## Rescued

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Sometimes it's a struggle waiting to a dog. It's disappointing,& it sucks, that I need to wait at least 3 years(likely more), to actually get a dog. It's so tempting to go get a dog right now.
> 
> 
> The puppy want is strong,& waiting sucks. A lot.


You should volunteer at a shelter or at adoption events with a rescue!! We ALWAYS need people who love puppies because, well... puppies suck


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Yay everybody is getting puppies! !!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Rescued said:


> You should volunteer at a shelter or at adoption events with a rescue!! We ALWAYS need people who love puppies because, well... puppies suck


That's defintely a plan. Unfortunately, the places that are fairly close to me, don't allow volunteers under 18.

Though, that will change soon.


----------



## missc89

Oh wow this is great! I was about to start my own thread but I figured I would just add to this one! To start off, my dog of choice is an Australian Shepherd.

I am (hopefully) going to be getting my very first self-owned puppy this spring (as long as I pass my probation at work!) What I mean by self-owned is that I have grown up with dogs my entire life, but this is going to be my first time as primary caregiver to a puppy, and I'm a little nervous. 

I'm looking at what can be considered a 'high-energy breed' and I was hoping I could get some advice from people who have owned Australian Shepherds before. 

I just want to make sure that I am not taking on more than I can handle, because that would be a horrible thing for me to put a dog through. I want a dog that I will take care of literally from the day I get to take it home as a puppy to the day I hold it in my arms as it passes away.

Now, my question for people who have owned Aussies before (or any similar breeds, or even if you have any advice!) is about exercise requirements. I work really close to where I live and have no issues with taking my dog out before work, during my lunch, and after work, as well as frequent visits to any of the 3 dog parks (on top of dog-friendly parks) surrounding my living area, agility training as well as basic and advanced obedience. I am currently studying to be a Psychologist and am really hoping to be able to make my Aussie my first "emotional support dog" (pet therapist in the making!)

ANY advice is welcome! Thanks!


----------



## Laurelin

You will probably get more replies if you start a new thread, I bet. Maybe put Aussie somewhere in the title.


----------



## missc89

Thank you!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

missc89 said:


> Oh wow this is great! I was about to start my own thread but I figured I would just add to this one! To start off, my dog of choice is an Australian Shepherd.
> 
> I am (hopefully) going to be getting my very first self-owned puppy this spring (as long as I pass my probation at work!) What I mean by self-owned is that I have grown up with dogs my entire life, but this is going to be my first time as primary caregiver to a puppy, and I'm a little nervous.
> 
> I'm looking at what can be considered a 'high-energy breed' and I was hoping I could get some advice from people who have owned Australian Shepherds before.
> 
> I just want to make sure that I am not taking on more than I can handle, because that would be a horrible thing for me to put a dog through. I want a dog that I will take care of literally from the day I get to take it home as a puppy to the day I hold it in my arms as it passes away.
> 
> Now, my question for people who have owned Aussies before (or any similar breeds, or even if you have any advice!) is about exercise requirements. I work really close to where I live and have no issues with taking my dog out before work, during my lunch, and after work, as well as frequent visits to any of the 3 dog parks (on top of dog-friendly parks) surrounding my living area, agility training as well as basic and advanced obedience. I am currently studying to be a Psychologist and am really hoping to be able to make my Aussie my first "emotional support dog" (pet therapist in the making!)
> 
> ANY advice is welcome! Thanks!


Aussies were always my dream breed and was my first non-family puppy. I was afraid of the same things you were worried about. A lot of people will tell you that Aussies are high energy. What they don't tell you is that they are.. weird. First thing is first. The lines/breeder you get your Aussie from matter. My Aussie is from a breeder that focuses on versatility which usually includes conformation, herding, dog sports and such. Some breed primarily for Conformation shows.. which are usually less edgy dogs but are generally bigger with more coat. It really just depends on what you want. Regardless, I stick to a breeder that registers their dogs with ASCA at least. 

A good breeder will be able to tell you about their lines and what they generally produce. The first breeder I talked to told me her dogs just needed a good romp in the yard. The others I talked to said they are energetic but should have an off switch in the house. A good breeder will also be able to tell you which pups are more likely going to be more energetic/drive. I wanted a dog to do agility with so my breeder directed me to the medium/higher energy puppies that were biddable. I got an energetic little girl. She is always ready to go but she has a really awesome off switch as well. You always want to help teach your puppy an off switch. Some dogs need to _learn_ to settle. If I do nothing for a few days, she will start to rip her fur out though. Which brings me to my next thing about herding breeds...

Aussies (and other herders) are quirky. This is what you really need to worry about.. not the energy. I'm fairly confident any fairly involved dog person can deal with the average Aussie's energy level. What people MIGHT have an issue with is their weirdo quirks. When people say "they might herd things!".. that is not a joke. My Aussie herds my vacuum. She used to freak out trying to chase Motorcycles. I cannot take my Aussie to a busy dog park because large groups of dogs get crazy and she feels the need to bring to the chaos into one small contained area. She absolutely WILL herd things. However, her breeder also breeds for dogs that can herd. I've known other Aussies that can go to dog parks just fine.

Aussie can be REACTIVE. They can be reactive towards movement, noises, and other dogs. I don't know what it is about herding breeds, but they are so hyper-aware (which also makes them so easy to train) that they have a tendency toward reactive behavior. Reactive doesn't always mean aggressive. My girl is reactive to other dogs because she wants to see them. She will lunge and bark at the end of her leash. It took months of training to get her to behave around other dogs.. and I've been working with her since 8 weeks old. 

Barking. Yes they are barkers when riled up, and when they bark it is pretty incessant. Don't teach a speak command for your sanity. Teach a quiet command instead. They love to use their body! I've heard many people say that Aussies have no boundaries. Mine isn't too bad but she BOUNCES so much. My gosh I've never had such a bouncy dog! Oh, and she has no idea when she has hurt me because she is too busy bouncing off of me. 

If you can get past the *possible* downsides.. Aussies are a wonderful, amazing breed of dog. They can be a little bit stubborn, but they are generally very willing to please and confident dogs. You can't help but love that wiggle butt! They are very intelligent and can do just about any job you give them. One of my dog's brothers went on to be a service dog, so as long as you have a good breeder that knows their lines/pups they can direct you to a more even tempered puppy that is more geared toward "therapy dog". 

Sorry for the rambling. I really love Aussies and being able to talk about "my" breed.


----------



## missc89

Oh my gosh I love your rambling and it's already made me feel better. I don't mind quirks at all. My first dog (and also my favourite) had quirks such as - my father and I were the only people who were able to touch her ears and tail, she would COMPLETELY flip out during thunderstorms (more than any other dog I've found - she once ripped up the bottom of the door to our heater room. She did end up finding a nice quiet corner though!) she would only ever eat q-tips and tissues out of the garbage, and honestly I think quirks are what make the dog unique. 

Good to know about the barking - that was not something I was aware of. I currently live in an apartment (don't hate me!) BUT its a 3 bedroom next door to a high school across the street from a park, parallel to a community center (basically I have a ton of room outside for a dog) AND I'm going to be moving to a townhouse in the fall.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

missc89 said:


> Oh my gosh I love your rambling and it's already made me feel better. I don't mind quirks at all. My first dog (and also my favourite) had quirks such as - my father and I were the only people who were able to touch her ears and tail, she would COMPLETELY flip out during thunderstorms (more than any other dog I've found - she once ripped up the bottom of the door to our heater room. She did end up finding a nice quiet corner though!) she would only ever eat q-tips and tissues out of the garbage, and honestly I think quirks are what make the dog unique.
> 
> Good to know about the barking - that was not something I was aware of. I currently live in an apartment (don't hate me!) BUT its a 3 bedroom next door to a high school across the street from a park, parallel to a community center (basically I have a ton of room outside for a dog) AND I'm going to be moving to a townhouse in the fall.


Mine isn't tooo bad about barking. As long as she is relaxed she isn't barking. She doesn't even bark while playing. She barks if I dangle a toy in her face and won't let her get it or my husband starts running around the house. I had a Labx that barked way more. They are individuals and some will bark more than others, obviously.  Any other questions regarding my Aussie experiences you are free to PM me. 


My puppy plans may or may not be put on hold until late summer/fall. I'm working on a possible new job and I don't know how that is going to effect things yet.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Umm. Why did I ever say no to getting a dog? Shooting that opportunity down was just not a great move on my part.

Nextdog will be 2017 or later. So, I still have a lot of waiting to do until then.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> That's defintely a plan. Unfortunately, the places that are fairly close to me, don't allow volunteers under 18.
> 
> Though, that will change soon.


That sucks! back in the day when I was your age, the local shelters welcomed teenage volunteers to help socialize, walk and train the dogs. Maybe its regional?


----------



## Pasarella

This is bad!This is terrible!Really! There is an adult dachshund male from EXCELLENT blood line,FOR FREE,just need to pay for shipping from Russia(which is like 100eur).I can't take him,but I have one person who lives very near me and was thinking about taking a puppy male from my next litter,I'm thinking about asking her if she wouldn't like to take this boy in co-ownership with me.
Needs to get his nails timed,and lose some weight,but he is nice!

Where is that sponge bob video-I DON'T NEED IT!I DON'T NEED IT!DEFINITELY DON'T NEED IT!But I sure could use some male in my kennel  And the only expenses would be the shows,which would pay of.I will be the happiest person living if this will work out


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Pasarella can you verify he is for real?? Beautiful male..

wanted to officially introduce Abhik-Abhya (sounds like Ahh-bee Ahh-bee-yah ) Abhik for short


----------



## momtolabs

PatriciafromCO said:


> Pasarella can you verify he is for real?? Beautiful male..
> 
> wanted to officially introduce Abhik-Abhya (sounds like Ahh-bee Ahh-bee-yah ) Abhik for short


Oh my fluffy!!!!


----------



## sassafras

Oh good lord, Patricia. I'm dying. So adorable!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I want to just ... bury my face in all that FUR!!!! I love fluffy dogs!!!


----------



## kcomstoc

So cute!!!! also did anyone else notice the Dog Whisperer logo on the football >.> just picking on you it looks like they really enjoy the toy  the fluffiness of that puppy is unbelievable


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Thanks <3 love love love her... huge difference in her compared to Arka as a pup.. only time will tell on correct temperament,, she's a little fire cracker and interesting that Arka was so docile but he was a monster in food agression/resource guarding.. Abhik is a monster, but she could care less about her food or resource guarding ... will be interesting to see the finished natural results seeing how different they started off as puppies.. 

yes rolling eyes.. lol I didn't notice the CM logo until I really looked at the picture lol.. DH sent a box of toys they get for their kennels and are overwhelmed with toys but they keep sending supplies of them... DH has no idea who CM is..


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

PatriciafromCO said:


> Thanks <3 love love love her... huge difference in her compared to Arka as a pup.. only time will tell on correct temperament,, she's a little fire cracker and interesting that Arka was so docile but he was a monster in food agression/resource guarding.. Abhik is a monster, but she could care less about her food or resource guarding ... will be interesting to see the finished natural results seeing how different they started off as puppies..
> 
> yes rolling eyes.. lol I didn't notice the CM logo until I really looked at the picture lol.. DH sent a box of toys they get for their kennels and are overwhelmed with toys but they keep sending supplies of them... DH has no idea who CM is..


Meh ... if the dog likes it, it can have satan's name on it for all I care LOL LOL.


----------



## MazzyGirl

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Meh ... if the dog likes it, it can have satan's name on it for all I care LOL LOL.


That is true. My first dog that I had growing up would only respond to the name Fat-Ass. I did not name him that. His name was Sam, but he just did not come to that name. He'd completely ignore me. One day I had very little patience with him. I called him and he wouldn't come. I called again, and he wouldn't come. I called with a little more firmness in my voice, and he still did not answer. Finally I had it after a bunch more times. I didn't know where he was, so I didn't go looking for him, but I knew he was inside because we lived in an apartment and he was a mini-dachshund. Finally I had it. I called "Sam! Get your fat ass over here!" He came trotting over like there was nothing wrong. Later he was called again and he would not come, so I tried again. I just called in a friendly tone, "Fat Ass, come!" He came on over happy as ever. We agreed not to call him that whether he preferred it or not, but apparently he wanted that name over his given name. No one ever called him Fat Ass before that, so I really have no clue why he wanted that name. Some pets have names for themselves. Maybe Sam's brother, Casey, called him that. Who knows. Still funny to wonder why that name over all names Sam could have chosen for himself.

I'm SOOO excited! I'm getting a new dog! I have never raised a puppy this young before, so this will be quite that adventure. She's a rough-coated collie. I've had a shepherd mix and a Siberian husky before, but they were older puppies when I brought them home. I figure it's not going to be too much different than raising my twin boys from when they were babies starting at when they were good crawlers. I'll have to puppy proof the house, find places to allow access to and get gates to keep her out of rooms (or in rooms depending on how you look at it). I'm going to have potty accidents (dogs don't wear diapers....bummer!) and other possible messes. It's going to be noisy with barks and whines in the house, and I'm going to be getting up throughout the night to let her go out to potty (hushing a crying baby, changing baby diapers, and feeding isn't much different than letting a dog out to potty or calming the cries when you are exhausted and trying to sleep!). I'm scared how this will go. I'm so used to my routine, but I want to shake it up anyhow. This dog is going to be good for our family. We just gotta get through the first parts of welcoming a new puppy.

Mazzy
Mazzy 2


----------



## Pasarella

*PatriciafromCO*,yes I know he is for real. He is an uncle to a dog I'm planning to breed my female to (named Arat). Arat's breeder knows that dog and his owner. But I don't need it  I want it ,but I don't need it! Trying not to think about it and hoping someone takes him soon.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Pasarella said:


> *PatriciafromCO*,yes I know he is for real. He is an uncle to a dog I'm planning to breed my female to (named Arat). Arat's breeder knows that dog and his owner. But I don't need it  I want it ,but I don't need it! Trying not to think about it and hoping someone takes him soon.


wow he is stunning... Going to send you a hug.... and say no more...


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG so jealous that you're getting a rough collie puppy (it's my heart dog and I can't get my rough collie puppy for another couple years ) MazzyGirl


----------



## luv mi pets

PatriciafromCO said:


> Pasarella can you verify he is for real?? Beautiful male..
> 
> wanted to officially introduce Abhik-Abhya (sounds like Ahh-bee Ahh-bee-yah ) Abhik for short


OMG I love her! I promised myself no more fluffy dogs after the Rough Collie and the Sheltie had passed. BUT maybe DARN it you just had to post a baby one. That is not fair. 
Welcome aboard. It will be fun to see how this one turns out.

How much does your male weigh?


----------



## PatriciafromCO

MazzyGirl congratulations,, didn't notice the links for pictures at the end of your post.. OH MY so sweet... my childhood dog was a collie love the breed...

luv mi pets Arka is 144 lbs winter weight.. his coat is really dense in the winter time.. He was 138 lbs before winter hit.. Keep telling myself I want to measure his head MD's said his head will continue to grow for another year or two.. I just can't imagine it getting any bigger so should measure it so I can tell if it really does keep growing... Their baby coat is so silky soft just love love love it...


----------



## Remaru

OwnedbyACDs said:


> That sucks! back in the day when I was your age, the local shelters welcomed teenage volunteers to help socialize, walk and train the dogs. Maybe its regional?


When I was a kid I volunteered at the humane society near my mother's office. I was 10 when I started and I went in early Saturday mornings, usually for about 5-7 hours depending on how long she stayed at work (she was a serious work-a-holic, she was working 6-7 days a week just because she wanted to). I played with the cats in the cat colony, walked dogs, learned dog training, helped out at adoption events, ect. I asked recently about volunteering with my boys at our local shelter but they said 16 is the age cut off. I am going to see if they can at least tag along if hubby and I do "Jog a Dog". You take the dogs out walking/jogging on the trails near the shelter for exercise and just to get them out and let people see them. I don't know if it is a city shelter thing or if times have just changed. Our culture is a lot more litigious than it used to be.


----------



## ireth0

At our shelter people under 18 aren't allowed to be actual volunteers for insurance reasons. However, members of the public can come by any time the shelter is open to snuggle cats or take dogs for walks who are available for adoption.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

MazzyGirl said:


> That is true. My first dog that I had growing up would only respond to the name Fat-Ass. I did not name him that. His name was Sam, but he just did not come to that name. He'd completely ignore me. One day I had very little patience with him. I called him and he wouldn't come. I called again, and he wouldn't come. I called with a little more firmness in my voice, and he still did not answer. Finally I had it after a bunch more times. I didn't know where he was, so I didn't go looking for him, but I knew he was inside because we lived in an apartment and he was a mini-dachshund. Finally I had it. I called "Sam! Get your fat ass over here!" He came trotting over like there was nothing wrong. Later he was called again and he would not come, so I tried again. I just called in a friendly tone, "Fat Ass, come!" He came on over happy as ever. We agreed not to call him that whether he preferred it or not, but apparently he wanted that name over his given name. No one ever called him Fat Ass before that, so I really have no clue why he wanted that name. Some pets have names for themselves. Maybe Sam's brother, Casey, called him that. Who knows. Still funny to wonder why that name over all names Sam could have chosen for himself.
> 
> I'm SOOO excited! I'm getting a new dog! I have never raised a puppy this young before, so this will be quite that adventure. She's a rough-coated collie. I've had a shepherd mix and a Siberian husky before, but they were older puppies when I brought them home. I figure it's not going to be too much different than raising my twin boys from when they were babies starting at when they were good crawlers. I'll have to puppy proof the house, find places to allow access to and get gates to keep her out of rooms (or in rooms depending on how you look at it). I'm going to have potty accidents (dogs don't wear diapers....bummer!) and other possible messes. It's going to be noisy with barks and whines in the house, and I'm going to be getting up throughout the night to let her go out to potty (hushing a crying baby, changing baby diapers, and feeding isn't much different than letting a dog out to potty or calming the cries when you are exhausted and trying to sleep!). I'm scared how this will go. I'm so used to my routine, but I want to shake it up anyhow. This dog is going to be good for our family. We just gotta get through the first parts of welcoming a new puppy.
> 
> Mazzy
> Mazzy 2


My horse comes to "Hey, a**hole!" LOL LOL


----------



## Inga

*What do you mean we are getting a puppy? I thought I was your puppy*


----------



## Paviche

I know I don't post much here, but I'm expecting a Silken Windhound puppy some time this summer, if everything goes well.


----------



## Sibe

Paviche said:


> I know I don't post much here, but I'm expecting a Silken Windhound puppy some time this summer, if everything goes well.


 I met 2 at a local pet store in Fort Collins when I was just back on vacation!! They are a very uncommon breed but apparently fairly common in Colorado. Owners told me they knew of 7 in FoCo. (I'm moving back to the Springs in a couple months  )


----------



## Kayota

I've been doing pretty well for myself lately so I'm hoping that I can find an even better job and plan to get a Crestie or Chi in the next ~5 years  Dalmatian is going to wait, I'll still be renting when I get the second dog and Roxie does NOT like living with 30+ lb dogs.


----------



## Kayota

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Meh ... if the dog likes it, it can have satan's name on it for all I care LOL LOL.


Satan would probably be kinder to a dog than CM LOL


----------



## Laurelin

Well I had some good news yesterday which realistically puts puppy into plausible territory at really any moment. 

My plan is to still wait a bit but I am looking at winter 2015/16 versus 2016/17. It would make Hank and Puppy 2 years apart, which I am not 100% sure of. I tend to like 4ish years apart. 

Right now I'm not looking but if someone handed me the perfect puppy or told me about one, I'd go for it.  I want to be more deliberate with this next one.


----------



## xChlorineAddict

I'm going to be getting a puppy this summer!!! (probably more near fall, but hey!) I also just learned my parents are not as specific in traits for a dog that I actually thought, so after a very long chat with my parents, adoption is a better possibility then it was. But if we don't get a puppy this summer, it would be next summer! 

We do not want to get a beagle though, (There are tons at our local shelter..) Pitbulls maybe, (and other bully breeds) but we are really looking for spaniels, maybe other hounds like doxies? and toy dogs.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Paviche said:


> I know I don't post much here, but I'm expecting a Silken Windhound puppy some time this summer, if everything goes well.


Ummmm.... I didn't even know you joined here, but you should really participate here more. We need more people like you, here.

As for the Silken, I'm jealous. They are such a gorgeous breed, congrats!


----------



## GrinningDog

Paviche said:


> I know I don't post much here, but I'm expecting a Silken Windhound puppy some time this summer, if everything goes well.


Please post on DF with updates when you get your pup! I'm planning on a silken windhound as my next dog, but I'm a little farther out from adding one than you are. Jealous!  Would LOVE to see and hear about your puppy. Maybe it'll help tide me over.


----------



## missc89

It is official - I have been approved by a breeder and have put a deposit down for a puppy from a litter that is due mid-march! I was the 8th to reserve and she does have a few other litters (one other dog, maybe two) planned for this year (I am secretly hoping I get bumped to the next litter so that I have first pick because temperament is very important to me). I should be getting confirmation of pregnancy soon as she told me her dogs bred within the last few weeks, and she is going to send me pictures of the mother and father (once pregnancy is confirmed) as well as updating me on how the pregnancy is going (with pictures!) I am also invited to go and visit her land whenever I want, so I will definitely be going there within the next few weeks to be introduced to everyone!


----------



## elrohwen

Breeding is happening this weekend! Watson is proving to be a good little stud dog, and Sadie is very sweet. 

And somehow I have not been tempted to strangle Watson at all. He's able to relax and chill out while Sadie is in her crate in the same room. He whines a little if she goes outside, but he would do that with any visiting dog. I was so worried he would be the spawn of Satan for multiple days, but he's such a good boy. 

We'll breed them again tomorrow and then Sadie will go home to NJ and we wait.


----------



## momtolabs

elrohwen said:


> Breeding is happening this weekend! Watson is proving to be a good little stud dog, and Sadie is very sweet.
> 
> And somehow I have not been tempted to strangle Watson at all. He's able to relax and chill out while Sadie is in her crate in the same room. He whines a little if she goes outside, but he would do that with any visiting dog. I was so worried he would be the spawn of Satan for multiple days, but he's such a good boy.
> 
> We'll breed them again tomorrow and then Sadie will go home to NJ and we wait.


Yay!!! Watson puppies.....hopefully!!!!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> Yay!!! Watson puppies.....hopefully!!!!!


Some studs are just .... chill. I hope Lincoln will be one of the chill ones because if he loses his stuff over everything female he comes around, then he is getting snipped. He seems like he will be one of the chill ones because nothing bothers him (so far) he is one of the most laid back puppies I have ever owned and I hope that continues into adulthood. Bear was the same way when he was intact, too, I made a mistake fixing him, there was no other need but I was under pressure from people telling me it was irresponsible of me to keep his junk if he was retiring from showing. It kills me because I did see a drop in his drive after he was cut 

Also ... BE SURE to start a "watson spawn" thread SOON!


----------



## Flaming

Watson puppies!!! I wanna see!


----------



## elrohwen

Flaming said:


> Watson puppies!!! I wanna see!


I will take so many pictures!


----------



## elrohwen

I'm signed up for a Fenzi class at gold and figured I wouldn't be able to do any training until after Sadie leaves. Apparently that's not true! Watson's breeder took Sadie upstairs to take a nap, and Watson and I had a nice little training session. When the heck did my wild child super obnoxious dog grow up? This is why I need a puppy - I can't handle having a well behaved dog.

My husband and I took the dogs for a couple short walks together and they are so adorable together. Best buds. I'm mad I didn't bring my phone to take pictures. There's still tomorrow.


----------



## sassafras

elrohwen said:


> This is why I need a puppy - I can't handle having a well behaved dog.


For real, I've been thinking lately how nice it is to have a mature Squash AND a silly baby puppy to work with.


----------



## elrohwen

sassafras said:


> For real, I've been thinking lately how nice it is to have a mature Squash AND a silly baby puppy to work with.


I was worried that Watson was still too puppy-like and out of control, but he's settled down a lot in the last 6 months and he's kind of an adult now. I'm so impressed with how chill he's been with Sadie here and I think having a second is going to be a lot of fun. Plus, I think Watson will be out of his mind happy to have another dog to play with. He keeps trying to play with Sadie, but she only has one thing on her mind, the little hussy. lol


----------



## Paviche

Sibe said:


> I met 2 at a local pet store in Fort Collins when I was just back on vacation!! They are a very uncommon breed but apparently fairly common in Colorado. Owners told me they knew of 7 in FoCo. (I'm moving back to the Springs in a couple months  )


Ooooh, did you meet Juju and Iki? There are a bunch on FoCo like you found out, but those are the two that come to mind right away for someone that owns two! Most if not all of those dogs come from the same breeder or lines that my puppy is coming from 



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Ummmm.... I didn't even know you joined here, but you should really participate here more. We need more people like you, here.
> 
> As for the Silken, I'm jealous. They are such a gorgeous breed, congrats!


Yeah, I've been a member here since 2011, but I pretty much just lurk. I'll try to post more! <3

I'm so excited about the puppy. Excited and totally freaked out, lol. I've never had a puppy before.



GoGoGypsy said:


> Please post on DF with updates when you get your pup! I'm planning on a silken windhound as my next dog, but I'm a little farther out from adding one than you are. Jealous!  Would LOVE to see and hear about your puppy. Maybe it'll help tide me over.


I will definitely post pics and updates! It's funny, you've been set on a Silken even longer than I have (I remember reading your posts about it!) I'm a sporter and herder girl in general, but Rowan is really selective about other dogs, and I didn't think he'd enjoy some of my favorites. I want to stack the odds in my favor for a dog that both meets what I want AND that Rowan will at least tolerate. That led me to Silkens... a dog with a lot of the traits that I like, but in a more gentle, respectful package. Then I met a bunch, fell in love, and that was that. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Rescued

elrohwen said:


> Breeding is happening this weekend! Watson is proving to be a good little stud dog, and Sadie is very sweet.
> 
> And somehow I have not been tempted to strangle Watson at all. He's able to relax and chill out while Sadie is in her crate in the same room. He whines a little if she goes outside, but he would do that with any visiting dog. I was so worried he would be the spawn of Satan for multiple days, but he's such a good boy.
> 
> We'll breed them again tomorrow and then Sadie will go home to NJ and we wait.


I didnt even know this was happening but I WANT. Spaniel or setter has always been on my list of "one day" dogs


----------



## elrohwen

Rescued said:


> elrohwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breeding is happening this weekend! Watson is proving to be a good little stud dog, and Sadie is very sweet.
> 
> And somehow I have not been tempted to strangle Watson at all. He's able to relax and chill out while Sadie is in her crate in the same room. He whines a little if she goes outside, but he would do that with any visiting dog. I was so worried he would be the spawn of Satan for multiple days, but he's such a good boy.
> 
> We'll breed them again tomorrow and then Sadie will go home to NJ and we wait.
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt even know this was happening but I WANT. Spaniel or setter has always been on my list of "one day" dogs
Click to expand...

You shoild get one! Lots of Welshies being born this spring in my area (a lot = 3 litters that I know of). Hopefully there are puppies. He lost interest in her and only bred 3 times over 3 days. Should be fine, but we thought he would be a bit more excited about. He mostly wanted to play with her. Lol


----------



## Equinox

Ahhhhh!!! Watson babies! I'm really, really excited for them, Watson sounds like the loveliest Welshie. 

In other news, I have mentally committed to a 2017-2018 puppy (heavily depending on where I am and if the breedings actually take place). Wow, I'm officially going into crazy dog lady territory. After that though no more dogs for 10+ years. No more.


----------



## momtolabs

My grandma and I are getting a 2016 pup...... I'm excited and really nervous. Not a breed I really saw myself owning but..... It wasn't even on my "maybe" list. After meeting the dam today and getting my hands on experience with the breed today I know ill be okay...... I also got to play with 5 of this breeds puppies...... There mouthy, loud, and super fun!!!

Whoever guess this breed gets a good job,haha. Luckily the job I'm hopefully going to be doing for a long long time allows me to bring my dogs along  

Hint : small/medium breed


----------



## Laurelin

Equinox said:


> Ahhhhh!!! Watson babies! I'm really, really excited for them, Watson sounds like the loveliest Welshie.
> 
> In other news, I have mentally committed to a 2017-2018 puppy (heavily depending on where I am and if the breedings actually take place). Wow, I'm officially going into crazy dog lady territory. After that though no more dogs for 10+ years. No more.


We can be crazy dog people together! Though if I end up with the breed I am highly considering all 4 of my dogs combined will still only add up to approx. 1 golden retriever in weight. 

It sounds less crazy that way.


----------



## jade5280

Since we are moving we will have more space and might get another dog in a year or two. I want to get a puppy, but I'm unsure if I want to go the rescue route or from a breeder. I really have no idea what I want. There are so many breeds that I've considered. I'm trying to stay away from hounds, even though I love them and it's so hard to stay away when I see them in shelters, I really want something different.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Still debating between a March, May, or August/Sept puppy. All are doable.. but all have pros and cons.

I'm still looking into shelters first, but I'm getting serious anxiety just thinking about the unknowns of what they are and what the temperament of the parents are like. I have myself second guessing if a shelter puppy is really what I want. You just never know what is going to be in them! I've had a shelter pup before and she turned out just fine (minus health issues).. but it's still making me nervous. Not only that.. I'm really scared of parvo shelter puppy then it dying on me or something. Bah.


----------



## momtolabs

momtolabs said:


> My grandma and I are getting a 2016 pup...... I'm excited and really nervous. Not a breed I really saw myself owning but..... It wasn't even on my "maybe" list. After meeting the dam today and getting my hands on experience with the breed today I know ill be okay...... I also got to play with 5 of this breeds puppies...... There mouthy, loud, and super fun!!!
> 
> Whoever guess this breed gets a good job,haha. Luckily the job I'm hopefully going to be doing for a long long time allows me to bring my dogs along
> 
> Hint : small/medium breed


Well never mind were not going with this breeder,lol. Everything was going good and when she heard I have an ACD mix she turned me down. She doesn't place her dogs with people who have ACDs..... I just........


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

momtolabs said:


> Well never mind were not going with this breeder,lol. Everything was going good and when she heard I have an ACD mix she turned me down. She doesn't place her dogs with people who have ACDs..... I just........


Well that's just rude! What breed was it?


----------



## sassafras

Equinox said:


> Ahhhhh!!! Watson babies! I'm really, really excited for them, Watson sounds like the loveliest Welshie.
> 
> In other news, I have mentally committed to a 2017-2018 puppy (heavily depending on where I am and if the breedings actually take place). Wow, I'm officially going into crazy dog lady territory. After that though no more dogs for 10+ years. No more.


Hahahaa sure.


----------



## momtolabs

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Well that's just rude! What breed was it?


Sheltie breeder. I'm going between a sheltie or border collie( my grandma has me on strict restrictions,lol) and so far I'm finding the BC breeders friendlier to talk to,lol. Nothing bad about Sheltie breeders I'm sure there are some friendly ones out there but apparently I'm picking ones with really strict restrictions or that come off rude.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Aw I love Shelties. Such nice dogs! Shame about the breeder.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

momtolabs said:


> My grandma and I are getting a 2016 pup...... I'm excited and really nervous. Not a breed I really saw myself owning but..... It wasn't even on my "maybe" list. After meeting the dam today and getting my hands on experience with the breed today I know ill be okay...... I also got to play with 5 of this breeds puppies...... There mouthy, loud, and super fun!!!
> 
> Whoever guess this breed gets a good job,haha. Luckily the job I'm hopefully going to be doing for a long long time allows me to bring my dogs along
> 
> Hint : small/medium breed


What is it going to be?


----------



## Equinox

Laurelin said:


> We can be crazy dog people together! Though if I end up with the breed I am highly considering all 4 of my dogs combined will still only add up to approx. 1 golden retriever in weight.
> 
> It sounds less crazy that way.


Yeahhhh, Trent and Siege are already almost 130 lbs combined, so with a full grown third dog I'd have almost 200 lbs of dogs. YAY. It does sound less crazy...until you try to explain it to your friends/family LOL "No, no let me explain! You just THINK I have 4 dogs, but really it's only like I have one Golden Retriever!" 

I am in good company though!



sassafras said:


> Hahahaa sure.


Shhhhh. Why would you say that? I mean, it's not like I've ever gone back on my promises to myself before. Not like I said I'd wait 2 more years for a GSD and brought home a Malinois. Not like I said 2 dogs was my limit and am now planning for 3. 

That's someone else, obviously  Not me. 



momtolabs said:


> Well never mind were not going with this breeder,lol. Everything was going good and when she heard I have an ACD mix she turned me down. She doesn't place her dogs with people who have ACDs..... I just........


Oh that is WEIRD. I've never heard of a breeder doing that? Hope you find a breeder you're much happier with!


----------



## momtolabs

OwnedbyACDs said:


> What is it going to be?


It was going to be a sheltie. But the breeder I was goin to go with isn't wanting to place a pup with me because ACDs and shelties don't do well together since an ACD is too ruff for them. I also got turned down by 2 because I have no fenced in yard, another because I'm 18 and live with my grandma(which is understandable). So looks like I'm going the BC route. I'm making plans now to meet a breeder and her dogs once it warms up a bit


----------



## Sibe

momtolabs said:


> It was going to be a sheltie. But the breeder I was goin to go with isn't wanting to place a pup with me because ACDs and shelties don't do well together since an ACD is too ruff for them. I also got turned down by 2 because I have no fenced in yard, another because I'm 18 and live with my grandma(which is understandable). So looks like I'm going the BC route. I'm making plans now to meet a breeder and her dogs once it warms up a bit


 I've heard a lot of breeders and rescues will deny anyone under 25 as a general rule. Worried about irresponsible, impulse decisions, as well as how much life and people tend to change in the 18-25 age range. Gonna keep your dog if you move? Get married? Have a baby? And I know because I'm 26 and am officially a responsible adult... yes that's it.


----------



## elrohwen

I am worried about the mental capacity of Watson's future puppies.

The last two times we tried to get them to mate, he ended up lying on the floor gnawing at Sadie's legs. If dogs could roll their eyes, Sadie's would have rolled out of her head. 

What is wrong with him?


----------



## Sibe

elrohwen said:


> I am worried about the mental capacity of Watson's future puppies.
> 
> The last two times we tried to get them to mate, he ended up lying on the floor gnawing at Sadie's legs. If dogs could roll their eyes, Sadie's would have rolled out of her head.
> 
> What is wrong with him?


 A story I swore never to repeat involved a lab who didn't "get it" becoming an AI process. Yay puppies!


----------



## Equinox

Sibe said:


> I've heard a lot of breeders and rescues will deny anyone under 25 as a general rule. Worried about irresponsible, impulse decisions, as well as how much life and people tend to change in the 18-25 age range. Gonna keep your dog if you move? Get married? Have a baby? And I know because I'm 26 and am officially a responsible adult... yes that's it.


LOL!!! I very much look forward to my epiphany once I turn 26  

I'm really, really grateful to the breeders who gave me an opportunity to get the dog I wanted despite my age. I got Trent when I was 15 from a local working breeder, and Siege recently as a 21 year old, from a friend I met through the forums (consequently also a breeder and trainer I highly respect). My next dog will also be before I turn 26, but I don't think age will be a big issue anymore. IMO once you have a foot in the breed/community, it makes things significantly easier, and you'll find that breeders are more willing to talk.


----------



## elrohwen

Sibe said:


> A story I swore never to repeat involved a lab who didn't "get it" becoming an AI process. Yay puppies!


Haha, we did discuss that option! Though Welshie people like to do things naturally as long as the dogs don't live hundreds of miles away.

He wans't that bad. He bred her right away when she got there, and right away the next morning and the morning after. But there were 3 times we put them together and he just wanted to play. She clearly had other things on her mind, so watching them try to interact in completely different ways was hilarious.

Hey, at least he didn't try to hump her head even once!


----------



## Sibe

Equinox said:


> LOL!!! I very much look forward to my epiphany once I turn 26
> 
> I'm really, really grateful to the breeders who gave me an opportunity to get the dog I wanted despite my age. I got Trent when I was 15 from a local working breeder, and Siege recently as a 21 year old, from a friend I met through the forums (consequently also a breeder and trainer I highly respect). My next dog will also be before I turn 26, but I don't think age will be a big issue anymore. IMO once you have a foot in the breed/community, it makes things significantly easier, and you'll find that breeders are more willing to talk.


We got the cats when I was 19 (almost 20, birthday presents!) but husband is 5 years older. Denali when I was 21 from a fantastic breeder who asked me great questions without treating me like I was a stupid kid as one husky breeder did.

We got Kaytu when I was 23 and the rescue said they nearly didn't even look at my app based solely on my age. Knowing that now, I would have put husband's info down.


----------



## Hermes1

We anticipate getting an Anatolian Shepherd puppy from a planned breeding in July. Cannot wait.


----------



## Sibe

elrohwen said:


> Haha, we did discuss that option! Though Welshie people like to do things naturally as long as the dogs don't live hundreds of miles away.
> 
> He wans't that bad. He bred her right away when she got there, and right away the next morning and the morning after. But there were 3 times we put them together and he just wanted to play. *She clearly had other things on her mind,* so watching them try to interact in completely different ways was hilarious.
> 
> Hey, at least he didn't try to hump her head even once!


 The breeding I was involved with, we all just felt so bad for the female. She's like IT'S RIGHT HERE!! WHAT ELSE DO YOU NEED?!?!? and then moping and sulking because the dumb young male was so clueless. She then started humping him. THIS IS HOW YOU DO IT.


----------



## elrohwen

Sibe said:


> The breeding I was involved with, we all just felt so bad for the female. She's like IT'S RIGHT HERE!! WHAT ELSE DO YOU NEED?!?!? and then moping and sulking because the dumb young male was so clueless. She then started humping him. THIS IS HOW YOU DO IT.


Haha, she did briefly hump him, actually. The funniest thing was when he would just stand there staring into space, and she would come up and poke him in the shoulder with her paw. And then turn and shove her back end in his face. Hilarious.


----------



## momtolabs

Sibe said:


> I've heard a lot of breeders and rescues will deny anyone under 25 as a general rule. Worried about irresponsible, impulse decisions, as well as how much life and people tend to change in the 18-25 age range. Gonna keep your dog if you move? Get married? Have a baby? And I know because I'm 26 and am officially a responsible adult... yes that's it.


Yea I understand why they deny younger people. It's just weird about the ACD thing ,lol


----------



## d_ray

elrohwen said:


> Haha, she did briefly hump him, actually. The funniest thing was when he would just stand there staring into space, and she would come up and poke him in the shoulder with her paw. And then turn and shove her back end in his face. Hilarious.


LMAO. OMG baby Watsons. I'm dying at the thought.


----------



## Inga

New pics of Greta in her litter. She is getting BIG


----------



## kcomstoc

omg rottie puppies


----------



## luv mi pets

INGA Oh my! (where is sponge Bob? I need Sponge Bob! I do not need! I do not need!) They are so fricking cute. Can't wait to stalk that thread when you get your Greta.


Watson puppies! Hopefully his sperm has more action than Watson had. I am sure they will be gorgeous. You will have to do a thread on them when the time gets nearer.

I was denied by a breeder back in the day because I did not have a fenced in yard. I went to a different person and bought a pup. It turned out that this pup's grandparents were from the previous breeder. Now the first breeder knows me quite well and am no longer just a random person inquiring about a dog. She keeps begging me to get a dog from her. Sorry not in the market.


----------



## GrinningDog

Paviche said:


> I will definitely post pics and updates! It's funny, you've been set on a Silken even longer than I have (I remember reading your posts about it!) I'm a sporter and herder girl in general, but Rowan is really selective about other dogs, and I didn't think he'd enjoy some of my favorites. I want to stack the odds in my favor for a dog that both meets what I want AND that Rowan will at least tolerate. That led me to Silkens... a dog with a lot of the traits that I like, but in a more gentle, respectful package. Then I met a bunch, fell in love, and that was that. I can hardly wait!


I know, haha. I've been obsessing about them for years. Between getting married, moving across the country, and starting grad school, my timeline keeps getting pushed back. 

They really are sweet dogs, with very gentle, non-confrontational temperaments. I can definitely see where a windhound would be a good match for you, with Rowan. 

I'm excited for you!


----------



## Paviche

GoGoGypsy said:


> I know, haha. I've been obsessing about them for years. Between getting married, moving across the country, and starting grad school, my timeline keeps getting pushed back.
> 
> They really are sweet dogs, with very gentle, non-confrontational temperaments. I can definitely see where a windhound would be a good match for you, with Rowan.
> 
> I'm excited for you!


My breeder and I set up a time for me to bring Rowan over to meet some of her boys. I'd like to show, so I was doubly worried about having an intact male around Rowan, because he's only ever been around altered dogs. Things went *perfectly.* Really, I couldn't have asked for it to go better! If Rowan is going to actually like a dog other than his cattle dog BFF, I suspect it'll be a Silken.  He was super happy with how respectful they were, they gave him tons of space, and when her younger boy got a little pushy, he responded to Rowan's correction (just a tiny, appropriate growl) immediately. I swear Rowan looked surprised, lol - and after Riff, who is nosy, rude, and totally oblivious to everything, I can't really blame him!

I am so excited. It's looking like, if the breeding takes and there's a puppy with the right temperament, then I'll be bringing a puppy home at the end of June.


----------



## jade5280

It's kinda sorta almost official that there will be a late 2015/early 2016 puppy depending on how things go. We're going to be going to a breeder. I'm still surprised that I convinced SO that it would be a good idea. Omg 3 dogs.


----------



## sassafras

jade5280 said:


> It's kinda sorta almost official that there will be a late 2015/early 2016 puppy depending on how things go. We're going to be going to a breeder. I'm still surprised that I convinced SO that it would be a good idea. Omg 3 dogs.


I'm still a little shocked I convinced my husband we could do four.


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> It's kinda sorta almost official that there will be a late 2015/early 2016 puppy depending on how things go. We're going to be going to a breeder. I'm still surprised that I convinced SO that it would be a good idea. Omg 3 dogs.


Wait, what are you getting?!



Inga said:


> New pics of Greta in her litter. She is getting BIG


Baby rotties! I also *love* the name Greta.


----------



## sassafras

Yea, Greta is a perfect Rottie name.


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> Wait, what are you getting?!


I'm going to keep it a secret, it's not a hound. Teeheehee.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

jade5280 said:


> I'm going to keep it a secret, it's not a hound. Teeheehee.


Bah I hate secrets! That's awesome though you may be able to get a third!


----------



## jade5280

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Bah I hate secrets! That's awesome though you may be able to get a third!


I'm still trying to convince myself that it's a good idea lol. Two dogs have been so much fun though, one more will be even more fun, right? Gypsy is just so easy to live with (aside from being reactive and cat hating) that I think another would be manageable. If she was higher energy and maintenance I might reconsider, but I really want 2 energetic young dogs. I feel like 3 is a good number. After that I'll be done for real.


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> I'm still trying to convince myself that it's a good idea lol. Two dogs have been so much fun though, one more will be even more fun, right? Gypsy is just so easy to live with (aside from being reactive and cat hating) that I think another would be manageable. If she was higher energy and maintenance I might reconsider, but I really want 2 energetic young dogs. I feel like 3 is a good number. After that I'll be done for real.


I can't tell you how many times I've said that, but since I really am done for now and absolutely will not EVER go beyond 5 fulltime I am.

Also for the record, my money is on border collie or other herding dog.


----------



## jade5280

CptJack said:


> I can't tell you how many times I've said that, but since I really am done for now and absolutely will not EVER go beyond 5 fulltime I am.
> 
> Also for the record, my money is on border collie or other herding dog.


Haha I think 3 really will be my limit. If I had smaller dogs then I could see having more. I don't think I could ever convince SO of any more than that. I'm sure 3 is going to feel like complete chaos at first, but I will have a year to prepare.


----------



## CptJack

jade5280 said:


> Haha I think 3 really will be my limit. If I had smaller dogs then I could see having more. I don't think I could ever convince SO of any more than that. I'm sure 3 is going to feel like complete chaos at first, but I will have a year to prepare.


In my experience one to two is hard. 

Then 3 and 4 are easy and 5 is chaos again, but 3's not bad. 

Though yeah, if mine weren't mostly 30lbs and under, ain't no way. Four of mine don't add up to one Thud. Heck, 4 of mine add up to about a lab (75ish lbs)


----------



## Laurelin

There's a beautiful border collie on craigslist. 1.5 years and long haired b/w with prick ears. So pretty. Ugh... I just cannot have two dogs virtually the same age.


----------



## momtolabs

jade5280 said:


> It's kinda sorta almost official that there will be a late 2015/early 2016 puppy depending on how things go. We're going to be going to a breeder. I'm still surprised that I convinced SO that it would be a good idea. Omg 3 dogs.


Yay!! I'm shocked my dad didnt kill me when I brought Caleb home but now he loves Caleb since he finally has a "manly" dog,lol


----------



## momtolabs

Laurelin said:


> There's a beautiful border collie on craigslist. 1.5 years and long haired b/w with prick ears. So pretty. Ugh... I just cannot have two dogs virtually the same age.


Do it. I'm getting a border collie next summer so need to live through someone to hold me back right now from just getting one off of FB...... I'm going w/ a breeder but the waiting sucks


----------



## Laurelin

If you get another, which ones are coming with you when you move out? Did you end up getting the foster BC?

I seriously thought about emailing about this BC. We were hanging out with 2 BCs this afternoon and good god, I adore them. I was REALLY thinking about it but I started working with Hank on some agility and reality set in about how much Hank and I have to do. He is everything I need in an agility partner right now. Another dog will still be around whenever I'm ready to have a brand new baby training dog. I'm gonna aim for 2016 and stick to that. Plus I just don't want dogs that are virtually the same age and at the same training point. 

I want to go borderstaffy if I can. But the options are limited. BC is runner up and more likely.


----------



## momtolabs

Laurelin said:


> If you get another, which ones are coming with you when you move out? Did you end up getting the foster BC?
> 
> I seriously thought about emailing about this BC. We were hanging out with 2 BCs this afternoon and good god, I adore them. I was REALLY thinking about it but I started working with Hank on some agility and reality set in about how much Hank and I have to do. He is everything I need in an agility partner right now. Another dog will still be around whenever I'm ready to have a brand new baby training dog. I'm gonna aim for 2016 and stick to that. Plus I just don't want dogs that are virtually the same age and at the same training point.
> 
> I want to go borderstaffy if I can. But the options are limited. BC is runner up and more likely.


Nope he ended up having a microchip  lots of drama around that do I later found out,lol..... But I'm PMing you


----------



## Inga

Only 3 more days of waiting..... Or, should I say of peace and quiet and then the crazy work begins. It has been so quiet and calm in this house without puppies for almost 6 1/2 years now. Let the FUN begin.  

This is actually her brother but I will have to wait a few more days to get an updated picture of her so...I will share what I have.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

So excited for you, Inga!!


----------



## momtolabs

I'm done planning for puppies  My sister is technically going to be the owner of this pup until I get a little more stable(lots of back and forth right now). Mia loves our set up now but not sure how a pup will do. Once I get fully moved into and staying at my grandmas then pup will come with me  I will still be doing most of the training tho. Lab/pit bull mix 4 months old. Pick up day is Friday  he is the guy in front.


----------



## luv mi pets

Inga- so much cuteness. Let the fun begin. I am so excited and happy for you.


----------



## taquitos

Oh my, Inga, that pup is SOSOSOSOSOSO cute ugh so excited for you!


----------



## momtolabs

<3


----------



## luv mi pets

I am addicted to this thread. I do not need another dog/puppy nope nope nope. I read this thread and then go google Rhodesian Ridgebacks. I do not know why I am obsessed with this breed. BUT nope not yet. Addiction- wonder if they have a support group?


----------



## MazzyGirl

luv mi pets said:


> I am addicted to this thread. I do not need another dog/puppy nope nope nope. I read this thread and then go google Rhodesian Ridgebacks. I do not know why I am obsessed with this breed. BUT nope not yet. Addiction- wonder if they have a support group?


A neighbor on my block recently got a Rhodey. What beautiful dogs!


----------



## jade5280

luv mi pets said:


> I am addicted to this thread. I do not need another dog/puppy nope nope nope. I read this thread and then go google Rhodesian Ridgebacks. I do not know why I am obsessed with this breed. BUT nope not yet. Addiction- wonder if they have a support group?


Ridgebacks are absolutely gorgeous, but I find them to be less biddable than my coonhounds. That's only my experience with the 3 I know and they are all female so maybe males are different.


----------



## Laurelin

I have a serious thing for ridgebacks. So incredibly stunning and I've loved the ones I've known.


----------



## Inga

She's, H E R E Anyone who needs a Rottweiler puppy fix can check out her thread. 

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/357178-greta-rottweiler-puppy.html#post3898962


----------



## d_ray

I could go for a third but hubby would never go for it. I would love a small
one. A Pom or a pap.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

d_ray said:


> I could go for a third but hubby would never go for it. I would love a small
> one. A Pom or a pap.


same here, about the third dog LOL


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I plan on a third and my husband is on board (at least until we have two.. we'll see how that chaos goes).. the question is just when. I want to wait until Kairi is at least middle aged but I have a bad habit of not caring about age difference. Cancer can strike so fast and take one before it even turns 5 like with my past Shepherdx. Why wait when you really want another and have the time/space/money right?  My third will more than likely be another purebred Aussie if this next one isn't. 

Puppy plans are on for late Spring. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Flaming

My hubby eventually wants a herd of Newfies...yeah we're going to have to buy a few acres first


----------



## Inga

Flaming said:


> My hubby eventually wants a herd of Newfies...yeah we're going to have to buy a few acres first



And a 20,000 square foot house. ha ha


----------



## GrinningDog

We plan to have 3 dogs. My husband wants his own dog, plus Gypsy, plus my future windhound. When we get hubby's dog, whether it's before or after my pup, will totally depend on his initiative. I'm gonna try to stay out of it, maybe just guide breed research a little bit so he doesn't end up with something purely based on looks.


----------



## Inga

GoGoGypsy said:


> We plan to have 3 dogs. My husband wants his own dog, plus Gypsy, plus my future windhound. When we get hubby's dog, whether it's before or after my pup, will totally depend on his initiative. I'm gonna try to stay out of it, maybe just guide breed research a little bit so he doesn't end up with something purely based on looks.


What is he leaning toward?


----------



## GrinningDog

Inga said:


> What is he leaning toward?


Nothing at the moment, I think. Our apartment is smallish and on the 4th floor. Once we move out of here, I'm sure he'll revisit the dog issue. He was actually on a rottie fix for a while, though IMO he needs a much lower maintenance breed. He tends to like protective and/or high energy breeds, based on appearance. He's a homebody, though he might surprise me once he has a dog to motivate him to exercise and train.


----------



## Inga

GoGoGypsy said:


> Nothing at the moment, I think. Our apartment is smallish and on the 4th floor. Once we move out of here, I'm sure he'll revisit the dog issue. He was actually on a rottie fix for a while, though IMO he needs a much lower maintenance breed. He tends to like protective and/or high energy breeds, based on appearance. He's a homebody, though he might surprise me once he has a dog to motivate him to exercise and train.



Yeah, a Rottie is a low maintenance breed as far as grooming goes, but they need a LOT of exercise both physical and mental or you run into issues. He can ask me any questions he is interested in knowing about as far as Rotties go. I have had this breed for over 36 years now. There is no better breed for me but...they, like every other breed, are not for everybody.


----------



## luv mi pets

jade5280 said:


> Ridgebacks are absolutely gorgeous, but I find them to be less biddable than my coonhounds. That's only my experience with the 3 I know and they are all female so maybe males are different.


I am sure can not be any different than my Anatolians. It will probably be five years before I get another dog. In 5 years things go be so different. i just love them.

inga- thanks for fulfilling that Rottie puppy fix for me.


----------



## Inga

luv mi pets said:


> inga- thanks for fulfilling that Rottie puppy fix for me.


 No problem...there will be many more picture to come. ha ha


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Soooo. I wasn't thinking puppy for at least another year or so. And then, long story short (on break at work) FI says come to Petco and we have a 10 wk male border/Aussie/maybe something sporty mix. 

So obviously one of us is the bigger sucker  Pics later. Killing me that I'm at work and not around new pup


----------



## GrinningDog

CrimsonAccent said:


> Soooo. I wasn't thinking puppy for at least another year or so. And then, long story short (on break at work) FI says come to Petco and we have a 10 wk male border/Aussie/maybe something sporty mix.
> 
> So obviously one of us is the bigger sucker  Pics later. Killing me that I'm at work and not around new pup


WHAT? A BORDER/AUSSIE/SOMETHING SPORTY? YES PICS ASAP.

(lowercase, haha)


----------



## Laurelin

I plan on permanently sticking to 3-4. 4 is my absolute maximum. 

My problem is I want a well bred Hank. But I'm not sure where to go to find a dog like him. :/ He's seriously cool. Perfectly easy to live with and perfectly fun to train with. Sadly one of a kind and not a breed.


----------



## CptJack

I will never go above five.

My ideal is 3. 

There will probably be periods of having 4 or 5, though, just because of my husband and I wanting VERY different things in dogs, and because my 3 now are so close together in age. We'll see how it works out.

And I hear you, Laurelin. I'd love a well bred Kylie. Or another Kylie at all. Won't happen, but she's special.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CrimsonAccent said:


> Soooo. I wasn't thinking puppy for at least another year or so. And then, long story short (on break at work) FI says come to Petco and we have a 10 wk male border/Aussie/maybe something sporty mix.
> 
> So obviously one of us is the bigger sucker  Pics later. Killing me that I'm at work and not around new pup


YAY more herders! Can't wait to see pictures. BC/Aussie mix is what I'm looking for!


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Snapped a few with the DSLR, need to download. In the meanwhile enjoy a crappy phone pic of Donut (aka ?lumpy"). His original name was Willow.

A quick few shots, some for scale, some for the cute:



Hiding from his big scary older sisters. Cap for scale. He's 10 weeks and I'm not sure on weight but we'll be at the vet soon.



His markings. I'll interested in seeing how his coat develops. Is that considered merle?



Blurry but that is how much Cupcake towers over him.



Sleepy puppy face. According to FI while I was at work he pooped and peed on the bed. Oops. Then Cupcake bed on the bed as soon as it was cleaned up. Scent war?



My absolute favorite so far. He liked the camera strap.

So far he is pretty chill but I missed his hyper hour while at work. Apparently he was running circles around the bed right before he pooped and peed. Lol.

Enjoy  everyone get puppies!!


----------



## luv mi pets

CptJack said:


> I will never go above five.
> 
> My ideal is 3.
> 
> There will probably be periods of having 4 or 5, though, just because of my husband and I wanting VERY different things in dogs, and because my 3 now are so close together in age. We'll see how it works out.


I once upon a time remember saying the same thing. I love them all and do not planning on getting rid of any. It will be nice to get my numbers down. I do not want anything to happen to them but I will like it to get down to that number.


----------



## luv mi pets

CA so cute. Reminds me of my daughter's MAS/ACD cross. Have fun.


----------



## CptJack

CrimsonAccent said:


> Snapped a few with the DSLR, need to download. In the meanwhile enjoy a crappy phone pic of Donut (aka ?lumpy"). His original name was Willow.


Congratulations! He. Is. _ADORABLE_!



luv mi pets said:


> I once upon a time remember saying the same thing. I love them all and do not planning on getting rid of any. It will be nice to get my numbers down. I do not want anything to happen to them but I will like it to get down to that number.


Fortunately, this IS my down, in many ways . I was down to NO dogs for a while, when I stopped fostering and rescuing. I am really, really serious about not going above 5 dogs, though. OTOH, the cats, snakes, and rabbits are making up for some of it. But I just can not and will not have more than 5 dogs. In fact until Jack AND Bug go, we won't add another. At that point, we'll add one back for my husband. The reason it might go back to five is that at some point 'my' youngsters aren't going to be young - and the age difference between the 3 of them is 2 years. After that point, with 5 and 3 being older and 2 being slightly younger, we'll probably work down toward the 3 - with me having one established and one up and coming, or one retired and one established/now. I don't know if that plan will work in reality, but five is such a hard limit for me.

I just. I can't go above that, especially not with the eldest kid approaching the age of moving out, too.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Thanks everyone  I swear though, posting in this thread is a curse, haha.

So longer story on how Lumpy (Officially Donut but right now he is such a lump lol) came to be:

FI's mom sees that is adoption day at Petco while going to see if Michael's is open as they are in the same parking lot. Sends everyone adorable pics. I'm like OMG SO CUTE WANTWANTWANT but ultimately like, no, Cupcake is now just getting to be almost reasonable (1 yo) and we should space them apart (at least 2 years if not 3). 

FI goes to Petco right after class. He texts asking if I'm at work yet. I say no, I'm driving back from an interview for class (for a story). He says come to Petco. I find him in the store with a dog. Granted Donut was probably overwhelmed but he seems very chill. We held him and walked around the store for at least 20, if not 30 minutes with no squirming.

Happy Valentines day for me?? (I mean I had to work today because Kroger sales a TON of flowers and it's the day of flowers and stuff so and working retail makes holidays bleh anyway).

And yeah, I didn't feel like typing out on mobile but what we were told was Aussie/Border/Lab/Pointer. Mom is definitely a herding mutt (we didn't see her but she was at the shelter they pulled from) and Dad is a mystery. I'm really hoping for him to top out at 50lb.

Sorry for jacking this, he'll get his own thread soon enough.


----------



## Willowy

Well it's not a puppy. But it sounds like my friend's dog will be coming to live with me once I'm settled at the farm. She's reactive, they live in a trailer park and there are sometimes "situations". If anything happens it might not end well. I probably wouldn't have picked her myself but I think it'll work out. She already knows my dogs and gets along with cats. And my dogs are old so I'll need a young watchdog to bark at bad guys . She was markedly less reactive than usual the last time she stayed with me but maybe she'll regress once she's comfortable at my place, or maybe my dogs are a calming influence, idk. It might be good for me to have a project dog, but without the pressure since it doesn't matter if she's reactive on the farm. I'd still want to work on it though.

She's probably a herder mix and would likely enjoy something like agility. Maybe I'll look into classes, if it seems like the kennel club's methods have changed considerably since Penny's classes, or maybe I'll just put up my own equipment. Or just stick to silly tricks instead. But she needs something to occupy her brain.

Her name is Suri (spelled oddly but I don't want anyone to google that name and find this , and I'll probably spell it Suri anyway) and I think she's 3 now. Maybe 4. Around 45-50 pounds, white with black spotty dog. Super short hair that sticks to everything :/. But it's not like my clothes are fur-free now anyway.


----------



## missc89

I'm finally getting my puppy, and my SO and I are already talking about what his is going to be in about a year lol. After that I think I'm going to wait until mine is 5 or 6 before we get a 3rd - I like the idea of having dogs staggered in years, but at the same time I know that's not always how things turn out. OTOH (@CptJack took me a while to figure out what that meant, but I love it!) I'm going to be adding bunnies and reptiles and such to the household so I won't be completely without animals.

Also, I think it's great that there are so many people on here who have multiple animals. I grew up in a house hold where we only ever had one pet at a time (unless the other pet was a fish) and I just love being surrounded by animals!


----------



## Effisia

Ahhhh! I just got word that the dog who will hopefully be NextDog's mum went into heat and was bred a few days ago! We'll know soon if it took and then adorable fluffy Eurasier PUPPY awesomeness!!! 

Everyone send massive good puppy vibes!

I got the email from the breeder while I was at work yesterday and made the most high-pitched excited SQUEEE noise that I freaked out my coworkers. Luckily, they're all dog lovers and totally understand. Hahaha


----------



## elrohwen

Got some bad news about momma dog last night. There was some bleeding and they took her to the repro vet. Thankfully no infection or health issues, and even the vet wasn't quite sure what it meant in regards to pups. Only one week to wait until ultrasound!


----------



## Pasarella

Pregnancy vibes for us please!


----------



## Inga

CrimsonAccent said:


> Then Cupcake bed on the bed as soon as it was cleaned up. Scent war?
> 
> 
> !


CUPCAKE WARS!!! Oh No! Ha Ha That puppy is adorable. 

Here in this house we have the opposite situation
My big boy is afraid of the little nipper.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Effisia said:


> Ahhhh! I just got word that the dog who will hopefully be NextDog's mum went into heat and was bred a few days ago! We'll know soon if it took and then adorable fluffy Eurasier PUPPY awesomeness!!!
> 
> Everyone send massive good puppy vibes!
> 
> I got the email from the breeder while I was at work yesterday and made the most high-pitched excited SQUEEE noise that I freaked out my coworkers. Luckily, they're all dog lovers and totally understand. Hahaha


I can't wait to see pictures of a Eurasier puppy! So uncommon.. it will be cool to have one on the forum!


I hope that everything is okay elrohwen. That's scary. 

It'll still be a couple months until I begin my puppy search.. but I may or may not have a big ol' list of things to buy/build.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Effisia said:


> Ahhhh! I just got word that the dog who will hopefully be NextDog's mum went into heat and was bred a few days ago! We'll know soon if it took and then adorable fluffy Eurasier PUPPY awesomeness!!!
> 
> Everyone send massive good puppy vibes!
> 
> I got the email from the breeder while I was at work yesterday and made the most high-pitched excited SQUEEE noise that I freaked out my coworkers. Luckily, they're all dog lovers and totally understand. Hahaha


Yayyy, for puppies! 

Sending vibes!



elrohwen said:


> Got some bad news about momma dog last night. There was some bleeding and they took her to the repro vet. Thankfully no infection or health issues, and even the vet wasn't quite sure what it meant in regards to pups. Only one week to wait until ultrasound!


Oh no, that doesn't sound good. Here's to healthly puppies,& momma dog!

Any updates? Fingers are crossed for you.



Pasarella said:


> Pregnancy vibes for us please!


Vibes!



CrimsonAccent said:


> Snapped a few with the DSLR, need to download. In the meanwhile enjoy a crappy phone pic of Donut (aka ?lumpy"). His original name was Willow.
> 
> A quick few shots, some for scale, some for the cute:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding from his big scary older sisters. Cap for scale. He's 10 weeks and I'm not sure on weight but we'll be at the vet soon.
> 
> 
> 
> His markings. I'll interested in seeing how his coat develops. Is that considered merle?
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry but that is how much Cupcake towers over him.
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepy puppy face. According to FI while I was at work he pooped and peed on the bed. Oops. Then Cupcake bed on the bed as soon as it was cleaned up. Scent war?
> 
> 
> 
> My absolute favorite so far. He liked the camera strap.
> 
> So far he is pretty chill but I missed his hyper hour while at work. Apparently he was running circles around the bed right before he pooped and peed. Lol.
> 
> Enjoy  everyone get puppies!!


He's surely adorable! Congrats on the newest edition!

I need puppies. But, it just wouldn't happen right now.


----------



## Inga

OwnedbyACDs said:


> That sucks! back in the day when I was your age, the local shelters welcomed teenage volunteers to help socialize, walk and train the dogs. Maybe its regional?


Back in the day people took responsibility for themselves as well and didn't sue for every little thing. So many things have changed now and many not for the better. Those things have had to be changed because of lawsuits. Many shelters still allow teenage volunteers but not working hands on with the animals until they are 18.


----------



## elrohwen

Inga said:


> Back in the day people took responsibility for themselves as well and didn't sue for every little thing. So many things have changed now and many not for the better. Those things have had to be changed because of lawsuits. Many shelters still allow teenage volunteers but not working hands on with the animals until they are 18.


A lot of times it's because the shelter's insurance will only cover people over 18. The insurance company thinks children + dogs are a liability, won't cover it, so the shelter has no choice. I don't know if insurance was more lenient years ago, or if the shelters just didn't have insurance to cover dog bites and things.


----------



## ireth0

elrohwen said:


> A lot of times it's because the shelter's insurance will only cover people over 18. The insurance company thinks children + dogs are a liability, won't cover it, so the shelter has no choice. I don't know if insurance was more lenient years ago, or if the shelters just didn't have insurance to cover dog bites and things.


Yep, this is the case at our shelter.


----------



## missc89

I finally got a confirmation email that one of the dogs my breeder bred is DEFINITELY pregnant!!


----------



## Inga

elrohwen said:


> A lot of times it's because the shelter's insurance will only cover people over 18. The insurance company thinks children + dogs are a liability, won't cover it, so the shelter has no choice. I don't know if insurance was more lenient years ago, or if the shelters just didn't have insurance to cover dog bites and things.


Absolutely! Insurance companies have to be so careful because of lawsuits. Either way, it is sad because there are a lot of very competent teenagers that would be a great resource to the animals.


----------



## elrohwen

Inga said:


> Absolutely! Insurance companies have to be so careful because of lawsuits. Either way, it is sad because there are a lot of very competent teenagers that would be a great resource to the animals.


Totally agree. I was turned away from volunteering when I was ~16, but I would've been great. We had to do volunteer hours for school too and I was always sad that I couldn't just spend those hours at the shelter.

One did allow you to go as long as an adult went with you, which was nice.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

AHHH so many others getting puppies!!! Cant wait for all the pictures threads that will come!!!


----------



## elrohwen

Watson's baby momma is getting an ultrasound tonight, so we should know whether or not there are puppies on the way. Ahhh!


----------



## Inga

elrohwen said:


> Totally agree. I was turned away from volunteering when I was ~16, but I would've been great. We had to do volunteer hours for school too and I was always sad that I couldn't just spend those hours at the shelter.
> 
> One did allow you to go as long as an adult went with you, which was nice.


I think that is how our local shelter is but it limits many children as their parents don't have the time or interest in doing so.


----------



## d_ray

elrohwen said:


> Watson's baby momma is getting an ultrasound tonight, so we should know whether or not there are puppies on the way. Ahhh!


Fingers crossed.

We've only had Jazzy for 4 months and I'm already thinking of next dog.

However, hubby IS NOT on board with anymore animals.


----------



## missc89

d_ray said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> We've only had Jazzy for 4 months and I'm already thinking of next dog.
> 
> However, hubby IS NOT on board with anymore animals.


SO is getting his dog a year after I get mine and he's just counting his blessings that the year after we're probably going to be moving to New Zealand lol. GET A BUNNY!


----------



## d_ray

missc89 said:


> SO is getting his dog a year after I get mine and he's just counting his blessings that the year after we're probably going to be moving to New Zealand lol. GET A BUNNY!


I would love a bunny, but honestly think Jewel would become obsessed with it and tear the door down to get to it. She "hunts" bunnies on the trails and has caught some so I'm not sure I could train her to tolerate it. We have two cats already also. 

Hubby said we can get a small dog when the cats pass, but they are only 10.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

d_ray said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> We've only had Jazzy for 4 months and I'm already thinking of next dog.
> 
> However, hubby IS NOT on board with anymore animals.


yeah ... two dogs is our limit  and OH is the one saying he wants a maliraptor LMBO ... but seeing how annoyed he was with Izze's stuff (which was very "maliraptor like" LOL) I dont think he really knows what he is getting into.


----------



## Effisia

d_ray said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> We've only had Jazzy for 4 months and I'm already thinking of next dog.
> 
> However, hubby IS NOT on board with anymore animals.


Oh, my husband was the same way. He was all "We're a one-dog family!" Nope! I eventually convinced him that Annabel would love a doggy companion when we eventually have a baby. Also, I'm looking into doing some task-training service dog type things with NextDog (tentatively named Bigby) to alleviate my anxiety issues, so that also helped get him on board.


----------



## elrohwen

d_ray said:


> I would love a bunny, but honestly think Jewel would become obsessed with it and tear the door down to get to it. She "hunts" bunnies on the trails and has caught some so I'm not sure I could train her to tolerate it. We have two cats already also.
> 
> Hubby said we can get a small dog when the cats pass, but they are only 10.


My bunnies live in their own room that is gated off from the dog. I don't think there is any way he could live with them. Even if he didn't want to kill them, he would accidentally kill them with his over excitement. He has learned to live with them though and not try to leap over gates to get at them anymore. So it's not impossible with most dogs, even some that are quite prey driven outside (and inside).

But then I also know some JRTs who I would not trust in the same house as a rabbit, even if the rabbit was behind closed doors (and I don't think the rabbit would enjoy living closed off from the rest of the family anyway)


----------



## jade5280

d_ray said:


> Fingers crossed.
> 
> We've only had Jazzy for 4 months and I'm already thinking of next dog.
> 
> However, hubby IS NOT on board with anymore animals.


My SO didn't even want one dog. Haha



elrohwen said:


> Watson's baby momma is getting an ultrasound tonight, so we should know whether or not there are puppies on the way. Ahhh!


 Yay! Can't wait to hear the news.


----------



## d_ray

jade5280 said:


> My SO didn't even want one dog. Haha
> 
> 
> Yay! Can't wait to hear the news.


Haha neither did mine. He loves them but doesn't have patience like I do. The chaos makes me happy and as soon as things calm down, I crave more. Good thing I'm not a kid person.


----------



## missc89

d_ray said:


> Haha neither did mine. He loves them but doesn't have patience like I do. The chaos makes me happy and as soon as things calm down, I crave more. Good thing I'm not a kid person.


Ahahahaha I'm sure you would act a lot differently if it was your kid. I'm really lucky I found a guy who likes dogs a lot (not as much as me but definitely more than the average male seems to like dogs [if my history of dating is any indication]) and he's _almost_ as excited as I am about our impending dog gotcha day

Gonna say it again - Got an email with a pregnancy confirmation today! So exciting!


----------



## elrohwen

At least 5 puppies confirmed on ultrasound!!!


----------



## momtolabs

elrohwen said:


> At least 5 puppies confirmed on ultrasound!!!


Yay!!! Is that a good sized litter for welshies?


----------



## elrohwen

momtolabs said:


> elrohwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least 5 puppies confirmed on ultrasound!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Is that a good sized litter for welshies?
Click to expand...

5 is a little small. His litter was 9 and his mom and aunt just had litters of 10, though that's about as big as it gets. Sadie's first litter was only 5 and they thought they might have bred her a little late because that was small, but maybe it's just typical for her. There could be another 1-2 pups that they didn't catch on ultrasound which would put it 7, a very normal sized litter


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> At least 5 puppies confirmed on ultrasound!!!


 Yay! So when would the due date be?


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> Yay! So when would the due date be?


I'm not exactly sure how to calculate it since we bred them over a couple days, but some time around April 5/6 I think. Easter puppies!


----------



## ireth0

elrohwen said:


> I'm not exactly sure how to calculate it since we bred them over a couple days, but something around April 5/6 I think. Easter puppies!


Woohoo! So excited for you.


----------



## d_ray

elrohwen said:


> At least 5 puppies confirmed on ultrasound!!!


Woo hoo. Can't wait to see baby watsons.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> At least 5 puppies confirmed on ultrasound!!!


That's so awesome! Do you have a picture of the ultrasound?


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> That's so awesome! Do you have a picture of the ultrasound?


I do, actually! Just looks like a blurry blob though. Watson's breeder told me that the vet went over it with them for quite a while, showing them the heartbeats and little limbs and all sorts of things. I wish I could have been there to see.


----------



## missc89

That is so cool!


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> I'm not exactly sure how to calculate it since we bred them over a couple days, but some time around April 5/6 I think. Easter puppies!


Omg that's soon! I can't wait to see babies!


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> Omg that's soon! I can't wait to see babies!


Gestation is 63 days and they were first bred on January 31st. I'm always surprised that it takes almost halfway into the pregnancy to know for sure if they are pregnant (compared to people, where you can tell so much earlier)


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Gestation is 63 days and they were first bred on January 31st. I'm always surprised that it takes almost halfway into the pregnancy to know for sure if they are pregnant (compared to people, where you can tell so much earlier)


I know! That's been the hardest thing for me with my breeder - I know that they were bred in January and the first litter is due on or around the 19th of march and I just got confirmation of the first dam being with pups yesterday!


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> I know! That's been the hardest thing for me with my breeder - I know that they were bred in January and the first litter is due on or around the 19th of march and I just got confirmation of the first dam being with pups yesterday!


We were pretty set on one breeder but found out after a few weeks that her bitch wasn't pregnant. It's hard to get your hopes up and then find out no puppies are coming! Luckily she recommended Watson's breeder and she had puppies on the ground (2 days old) and a few unspoken for. But his breeder was the third that we went through since the first two fell through. I was totally prepared for this breeding to fall through too, especially considering it was Watson's first time (he could be infertile) and he didn't breed her as many times as we had hoped. There were also some subtle signs from the bitch that things might be a little off, and it was hard to tell if they were significant or not.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> We were pretty set on one breeder but found out after a few weeks that her bitch wasn't pregnant. It's hard to get your hopes up and then find out no puppies are coming! Luckily she recommended Watson's breeder and she had puppies on the ground (2 days old) and a few unspoken for. But his breeder was the third that we went through since the first two fell through. I was totally prepared for this breeding to fall through too, especially considering it was Watson's first time (he could be infertile) and he didn't breed her as many times as we had hoped. There were also some subtle signs from the bitch that things might be a little off, and it was hard to tell if they were significant or not.


Well I am very glad that everything has worked out for you guys with this breeding and I am really looking forward to swapping puppy pictures!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Hooray for Watson puppies! I'm guessing you are pretty much guaranteed a pup, but I hope the right one for you is born!


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Hooray for Watson puppies! I'm guessing you are pretty much guaranteed a pup, but I hope the right one for you is born!


Yeah, I'm second in line for a female pup. I'm more concerned with temperament than anything and told the breeder that I would take a non-show quality pup if the temperament was right (assuming it's put together well enough for sports, but that shouldn't be an issue with any of the litter). She wants me to take a show quality pup and let her have a litter or two after I show it, and seeing that she talked me into showing and breeding Watson, I wouldn't be surprised if that happened.

The first quality female pup will go to friends of hers on a co-ownership, with definite plans to use her in the breeding program.

If there aren't enough females somehow, or I don't like the temperament of the only choice, we might get a male, but I'm not sure I can handle Watson 2.0 right now. Two adolescent boy Welshies might put me in an asylum.


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Well I am very glad that everything has worked out for you guys with this breeding and I am really looking forward to swapping puppy pictures!


Very glad that your puppy plans are working out so well! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Yeah, I'm second in line for a female pup. I'm more concerned with temperament than anything and told the breeder that I would take a non-show quality pup if the temperament was right (assuming it's put together well enough for sports, but that shouldn't be an issue with any of the litter). She wants me to take a show quality pup and let her have a litter or two after I show it, and seeing that she talked me into showing and breeding Watson, I wouldn't be surprised if that happened.
> 
> The first quality female pup will go to friends of hers on a co-ownership, with definite plans to use her in the breeding program.
> 
> If there aren't enough females somehow, or I don't like the temperament of the only choice, we might get a male, but I'm not sure I can handle Watson 2.0 right now. Two adolescent boy Welshies might put me in an asylum.


Would you be willing to wait and breed Watson again and get a pup from there if you're really dead-set on a female?


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Would you be willing to wait and breed Watson again and get a pup from there if you're really dead-set on a female?


I haven't decided. This timing works out very well, and if we had to wait another year I don't think we would get a pup at all. We want to have a kid and we're not getting any younger, so if this litter doesn't work out I think we would just stick to one dog until future kid is older. I really don't want an adolescent dog and a baby at the same time.

It's also not super likely that he will be bred again any time soon. The majority of the breeding females in my region are closely related to him, since his mother's line has become common, and his dad and uncle have sired a couple of litters now. So there are only maybe 2-3 females at breeding age now that he could possibly breed to, and this will be Sadie's last litter so no repeat breeding.

So if the only option was a male, I would be tempted to take it, though I do worry about his ability to live with another intact male.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

elrohwen said:


> I haven't decided. This timing works out very well, and if we had to wait another year I don't think we would get a pup at all. We want to have a kid and we're not getting any younger, so if this litter doesn't work out I think we would just stick to one dog until future kid is older. I really don't want an adolescent dog and a baby at the same time.
> 
> It's also not super likely that he will be bred again any time soon. The majority of the breeding females in my region are closely related to him, since his mother's line has become common, and his dad and uncle have sired a couple of litters now. So there are only maybe 2-3 females at breeding age now that he could possibly breed to, and this will be Sadie's last litter so no repeat breeding.
> 
> So if the only option was a male, I would be tempted to take it, though I do worry about his ability to live with another intact male.


I know its not exactly the same thing, but I "went for it" when I had a chance to get the dog I had always been wanting, and I am so so glad I did. It was going to be Lincoln's mother's last litter and she was a REALLY good female, and my intuition told me if I passed this up I would regret it, so I went for it and I am SO glad I did!!!


----------



## elrohwen

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I know its not exactly the same thing, but I "went for it" when I had a chance to get the dog I had always been wanting, and I am so so glad I did. It was going to be Lincoln's mother's last litter and she was a REALLY good female, and my intuition told me if I passed this up I would regret it, so I went for it and I am SO glad I did!!!


Yeah, but "not perfect timing" is not the same thing as terrible timing. Having a baby and a young dog at the same time would be a disaster for me. I know there are people who handle it, but I don't need that kind of stress. And I only have 3 more weeks at my current work location but if I had to stay there long term I would be working 10-11 hour days and living 20-40min from home, which is just not ok with a puppy. Even with a pet sitter to take the pup out, I wouldn't have the time to do the training I would like to do. But I'm coming home in 3 weeks for at least a year, so a puppy fits in well with that timing.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Do puppy first, than baby, that way you get them both . I say puppy first because Puppies mature faster LOL, in a year, they will still be active, but the puppy things like housebreaking and teething will be over. Even at 6 months, my puppy is already fairly low maintenance. In a lot of ways, Josefina at 5 years old is higher maintenance than Lincoln.


----------



## elrohwen

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Do puppy first, than baby, that way you get them both . I say puppy first because Puppies mature faster LOL, in a year, they will still be active, but the puppy things like housebreaking and teething will be over. Even at 6 months, my puppy is already fairly low maintenance. In a lot of ways, Josefina at 5 years old is higher maintenance than Lincoln.


Well, yes, as I said, that's my plan  But if a puppy doesn't work out from this litter, I don't know of any other litters I want a pup from in the next year or two, and by then we have to have a baby. I'm getting too old to put off a baby for more than a couple years.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Puppy preview.. 



Sorry about the quality.


----------



## kcomstoc

Everyone is getting puppies on here and I have to wait another year  kinda sad but on the good side I'M GETTING A PUPPY NEXT YEAR  Congrats on everyone's puppies


----------



## GrinningDog

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Puppy preview..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality.


WAT?! I knew you were looking for a second dog, but you found one? Yayyay! Aussie?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Border Collie, actually! This is pretty much all my husbands doing. I was looking in rescue but he found a breeder he liked. She will be coming home in April. 

Aussie2 is going to be 3rd and final dog in a few years as long as this one isn't a bag of crazy!


----------



## GrinningDog

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Border Collie, actually! This is pretty much all my husbands doing. I was looking in rescue but he found a breeder he liked. She will be coming home in April.
> 
> Aussie2 is going to be 3rd and final dog in a few years as long as this one isn't a bag of crazy!


Aaaaah, just as wonderful! I'm so happy for you! And excited. You'll be sharing lots of pictures, right?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

GoGoGypsy said:


> Aaaaah, just as wonderful! I'm so happy for you! And excited. You'll be sharing lots of pictures, right?


Thanks! I had a freak out yesterday, but I'm excited now. Of course I will share lots of pictures! I can't wait to see what this pup turns out like. She is pure ABCA working lines.


----------



## Equinox

Well...the other week I kinda informally (but quite seriously) committed to a potential litter in 1-2 years  Very specific litter, otherwise I would have no interest in getting another dog so soon, but knowing I can make it work and the litter in question...just can't pass it up


----------



## jade5280

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Puppy preview..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality.


She's going to be gorgeous!!!!


----------



## jade5280

Equinox said:


> Well...the other week I kinda informally (but quite seriously) committed to a potential litter in 1-2 years  Very specific litter, otherwise I would have no interest in getting another dog so soon, but knowing I can make it work and the litter in question...just can't pass it up


Yay! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Border Collie, actually! This is pretty much all my husbands doing. I was looking in rescue but he found a breeder he liked. She will be coming home in April.
> 
> Aussie2 is going to be 3rd and final dog in a few years as long as this one isn't a bag of crazy!


I have to say, before Lincoln I was a hardcore ACD person. But with this dog, I was honest with myself about my ability to provide the right home for an ACD, and I came to the conclusion that fire eaters were not practical for our family anymore, so I went with a MAS and I will admit that I am now a HARD CORE MAS person now, I am just totally smitten by them! And this is a breed I previously shunned because I thought they "werent right" for me anymore ... boy I am sure glad that I looked into them more! I would have missed out on so much!

Congrats on the puppy by the way, you have done so well with your aussie, I am sure you will do just as good with this one, too


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Equinox said:


> Well...the other week I kinda informally (but quite seriously) committed to a potential litter in 1-2 years  Very specific litter, otherwise I would have no interest in getting another dog so soon, but knowing I can make it work and the litter in question...just can't pass it up


That is AWESOME. Another Mal?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

The puppy want is strong. It doesn't help that two of our neighbors recentely got puppies. Which were a Chihuahua x JRT,and our (other) neighbor got a Corgi. 

It's unfortunate that I ever turned down the oppiruinty to get a dog. I'm not even sure why I said no, maybe because it wasn't a breed I interested in. It was probaly for the best. Even though, most of the time it doesn't seem like it.

What sucks even more, is that getting a dog will get pushed back even more, due to some personal issues. 




ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Puppy preview..
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about the quality.


Puppy! Can't wait for other pictures.

Getting really excited for you. I know you've been looking foward to this for awhile, and it's awesome it'll be happening soon

And, umm... I'm kind of jealous of you. Especially since it's a BC. 




Equinox said:


> Well...the other week I kinda informally (but quite seriously) committed to a potential litter in 1-2 years  Very specific litter, otherwise I would have no interest in getting another dog so soon, but knowing I can make it work and the litter in question...just can't pass it up


That's great! Is this the GSD litter you've metioned before?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Thankyou Jazzy and OwnedByACDs. I've had puppy fever since Kairi turned 4 months old so I'm beyond ready for this. I'm toy shopping today!


----------



## kcomstoc

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I have to say, before Lincoln I was a hardcore ACD person. But with this dog, I was honest with myself about my ability to provide the right home for an ACD, and I came to the conclusion that fire eaters were not practical for our family anymore, so I went with a MAS and I will admit that I am now a HARD CORE MAS person now, I am just totally smitten by them! And this is a breed I previously shunned because I thought they "werent right" for me anymore ... boy I am sure glad that I looked into them more! I would have missed out on so much!


Will you ever get a regular sized aussie? or do you not like larger dogs?


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Thankyou Jazzy and OwnedByACDs. I've had puppy fever since Kairi turned 4 months old so I'm beyond ready for this. I'm toy shopping today!



When does (s)he come?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> When does (s)he come?


She will come home mid April at 8 weeks.


----------



## Equinox

jade5280 said:


> Yay! I hope it works out for you.


Thank you!! Me too!!!



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> That is AWESOME. Another Mal?


Yes! I'm REALLY excited!! It's actually another working bred GSD litter that I'm waiting on, and if that doesn't work I have another potential litter in mind (also a GSD). If neither of those work I would go with another Malinois in a heartbeat  I'm more interested in specific GSD litters, but if I didn't already have particular GSD litters in mind...I would absolutely go with a Malinois. I'd very much like to get a Siege grandbaby some day, so I'm keeping tabs on the friend/breeder I got her from. 

And CONGRATULATIONS!!! on your puppy ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Is the one you pictured yours for sure? Or is the breeder going to wait a few weeks to match puppies up to homes? No doubt they're all incredibly lovely.



JazzyTheSiberian said:


> That's great! Is this the GSD litter you've metioned before?


Might be, I'm not sure lol I won't talk about any details because this is too far away to get specific about, and all very unofficial here on my end. The other GSD litter I'll be looking would also be potentially bred by a friend...she's got a really nasty up and coming girl, full on murder house and I love it LOL She's been threatening to send me the scariest puppy if that ever happens.


----------



## Laurelin

I started filling out a puppy app. WHY? I really really cannot till Hank has been here much longer. But I started filling out the 'what do you want in a dog?' 'Why did you choose this breeder?'


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Equinox said:


> And CONGRATULATIONS!!! on your puppy ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Is the one you pictured yours for sure? Or is the breeder going to wait a few weeks to match puppies up to homes? No doubt they're all incredibly lovely.


The one pictured was the only girl, so yes it is mine. It's kind of a "I hope to god this works out" situation. Haha. I'm not too worried. She's already exploring, and a social, confident little pup.


----------



## Equinox

Laurelin said:


> I started filling out a puppy app. WHY? I really really cannot till Hank has been here much longer. But I started filling out the 'what do you want in a dog?' 'Why did you choose this breeder?'


Hah, I fully support this decision. Have you decided on a breed or are you kind of "shopping" around for a few different breeds of choice?



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> The one pictured was the only girl, so yes it is mine. It's kind of a "I hope to god this works out" situation. Haha. I'm not too worried. She's already exploring, and a social, confident little pup.


Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it either. If it's a good litter, good match, no huge extremes, and the breeder knows what he/she's doing, chances are you'll get what you want


----------



## Laurelin

Equinox said:


> Hah, I fully support this decision. Have you decided on a breed or are you kind of "shopping" around for a few different breeds of choice?


Either BC or Borderstaffy I am like 99% sure.

My friend is getting a 3/4 Lodin brother so it's all her fault I have puppy fever so bad LOL.


----------



## luv mi pets

Equinox said:


> Might be, I'm not sure lol I won't talk about any details because this is too far away to get specific about, and all very unofficial here on my end. The other GSD litter I'll be looking would also be potentially bred by a friend...she's got a really nasty up and coming girl, full on murder house and I love it LOL She's been threatening to send me the scariest puppy if that ever happens.


Will your boy be the stud? Congratulations on your puppy. I can't wait to see pictures of that monster of a pup.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> Either BC or Borderstaffy I am like 99% sure.
> 
> My friend is getting a 3/4 Lodin brother so it's all her fault I have puppy fever so bad LOL.


Just curious if you are worried about dog aggression at all with a Borderstaffy. I have yet to meet any. Regardless.. DO IT PUPPIES ARE FUN.

Edit - I just realized Borderstaffy is the only "hybrid" dog name that I tolerate well. Anything with oodle or poo drives me nuts.. but Borderstaffy must sound less cheesy or something.


----------



## Equinox

Laurelin said:


> Either BC or Borderstaffy I am like 99% sure.
> 
> My friend is getting a 3/4 Lodin brother so it's all her fault I have puppy fever so bad LOL.


OMG. BORDERSTAFFY PLEASE. Obviously I'll be happy to see you with either, but the forums are missing a Borderstaffy and those dogs are incredibly gorgeous. Please please please. Do it as a favor to the community  



luv mi pets said:


> Will your boy be the stud? Congratulations on your puppy. I can't wait to see pictures of that monster of a pup.


Trent? Oh no, definitely not. I'm not good enough of a trainer to bring him to an IPO title and I would be very, very adamant on getting him KKL'd (breed surveyed) to consider breeding him  Unfortunately I do not consider myself to know nearly enough of the breed or how to evaluate a breed worthy GSD. 

That said, if I DO get a puppy from the 1st GSD litter I mentioned, my friend who may be breeding the 2nd GSD litter wants me to title and KKL that pup to hopefully use as a stud one day (to her nasty murder house female LOL). So we'll see


----------



## Laurelin

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Just curious if you are worried about dog aggression at all with a Borderstaffy. I have yet to meet any. Regardless.. DO IT PUPPIES ARE FUN.


It is a concern of mine but staffies definitely don't seem nearly as prone to it as pit bulls. All the Borderstaffies I've seen live in multi-dog homes fine. The main issue is breeders options... there just aren't many out there. :/ Especially for non flyball people. I've met a good number of them (all from a breeder I wouldn't go to though). They're all fun, compact, completely crazy, great off switch, very muscly and very straightforward little dogs. Oh and they scream. They remind me a lot of Hank actually.

BC is probably more likely at this point but I freaking love borderstaffies.


----------



## Equinox

Laurelin said:


> It is a concern of mine but staffies definitely don't seem nearly as prone to it as pit bulls. All the Borderstaffies I've seen live in multi-dog homes fine. The main issue is breeders options... there just aren't many out there. :/ Especially for non flyball people. I've met a good number of them (all from a breeder I wouldn't go to though). They're all fun, compact, completely crazy, great off switch, very muscly and very straightforward little dogs. Oh and they scream. They remind me a lot of Hank actually.
> 
> BC is probably more likely at this point but I freaking love borderstaffies.


*coughs*


----------



## Laurelin

Ahhh *dies*

They are too cool. I wish there were more breeders.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Laurelin said:


> I started filling out a puppy app. WHY? I really really cannot till Hank has been here much longer. But I started filling out the 'what do you want in a dog?' 'Why did you choose this breeder?'


That isn't necessarily a bad thing! *cough*itsagoodidea*cough 

I've found two BC breeders, and... I don't even know if a BC will my firstdog. Getting a dog is at least 4 years away, and I'm already consider breeders(and, I probably even contact them soon.)




ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> She will come home mid April at 8 weeks.


Yeah, you've gotten me even more pumped for your puppy.Unfortunately, I'll be away for when you get her [for spring break] and due that, I'll have no internet access.

(Actually, it really isn't an unfortunate situation.) 



Laurelin said:


> Either BC or Borderstaffy I am like 99% sure.
> 
> My friend is getting a 3/4 Lodin brother so it's all her fault I have puppy fever so bad LOL.





Equinox said:


> *coughs*


Borderstaffies are so gorgeous, and that one is drool-worthy. 




Equinox said:


> I'm not sure lol I won't talk about any details because this is too far away to get specific about, and all very unofficial here on my end. The other GSD litter I'll be looking would also be potentially bred by a friend...she's got a really nasty up and coming girl, full


Ohh... I don't much about this litter/breeder... But, I really liked the Dam, and Sire. Really think they'll produce an awesome litter. 

So excited for you!


----------



## milobanana

Milo's baby sister Mochi came home yesterday from Sunfire! Great place to get a performance golden if anyone's in the market


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Well I guess I can finally post something on here. This little stinker came home with me this past weekend.










Meet Sriracha. I do not have any great pics, because she is a little speed demon so makes taking photos hard lol.


----------



## Laurelin

So many puppies! 

Today I want a pyrshep lol. Oh so many breeds, so little time!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Laurelin said:


> So many puppies!
> 
> Today I want a pyrshep lol. Oh so many breeds, so little time!


A Pyrshep is one of those breeds I wish to own, but... it'll probaly never happen.


Yesss


----------



## Laurelin

I NEED one. They are so weird. Probably wont be Nextdog though. But good golly I need one before I die.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Equinox said:


> Thank you!! Me too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I'm REALLY excited!! It's actually another working bred GSD litter that I'm waiting on, and if that doesn't work I have another potential litter in mind (also a GSD). If neither of those work I would go with another Malinois in a heartbeat  I'm more interested in specific GSD litters, but if I didn't already have particular GSD litters in mind...I would absolutely go with a Malinois. I'd very much like to get a Siege grandbaby some day, so I'm keeping tabs on the friend/breeder I got her from.
> 
> And CONGRATULATIONS!!! on your puppy ahhhhhhhhhhhh! Is the one you pictured yours for sure? Or is the breeder going to wait a few weeks to match puppies up to homes? No doubt they're all incredibly lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Might be, I'm not sure lol I won't talk about any details because this is too far away to get specific about, and all very unofficial here on my end. The other GSD litter I'll be looking would also be potentially bred by a friend...she's got a really nasty up and coming girl, full on murder house and I love it LOL She's been threatening to send me the scariest puppy if that ever happens.


Wait ... you are getting a puppy? YAY!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Laurelin said:


> I NEED one. They are so weird. Probably wont be Nextdog though. But good golly I need one before I die.


I know, right? I've heard that, but... who cares? lol I feel like I need to own PyrShep one day. Same goes for the Mudi, but I've been hearing many neagtive things about them.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Congrats Chaos.. she looks like a handful! 

Just got a new video of my pup today and want to snuggle her so bad. One more month!


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Just got a new video of my pup today and want to snuggle her so bad. One more month!


Eeek. Can't wait until she arrives. 

(This puppy certainly won't help my BC want.)


----------



## Paviche

It's not 100% official yet, so I'm holding off on making a thread for him, but it's looking like this guy will probably be joining the family permanently in a couple of weeks. 

DSC_0466 by flintbek, on Flickr


----------



## jade5280

Paviche said:


> It's not 100% official yet, so I'm holding off on making a thread for him, but it's looking like this guy will probably be joining the family permanently in a couple of weeks.
> 
> DSC_0466 by flintbek, on Flickr


A Silken, right? He's stunning.


----------



## d_ray

I'm afraid to comment on this thread because last time I did, I ended up with Jasmine. Whoops


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Congrats Chaos.. she looks like a handful!


She is. 28 pounds of pure insanity, lol.


----------



## Kayota

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> I know, right? I've heard that, but... who cares? lol I feel like I need to own PyrShep one day. Same goes for the Mudi, but I've been hearing many neagtive things about them.


just brush it off and try to meet some yourself. everyone tells me dalmatians are all aggressive and crazy but i have met so many sweet ones.


----------



## kcomstoc

So Josh says we can get our puppy next year (UGH ANOTHER YEAR!!!) but at the same time (YAY PUPPY NEXT YEAR)  so probably around spring time *or whenever the breeder is going to have puppies* I'll have a little bundle of rough collie puppy  I'm so excited but at the same time I've already been waiting for around 6 years and it's like come on already. Also I don't know if I should change my mind and get a female puppy so it would be an easier transition for Jake because he really doesn't usually like male dogs except for neutered older dogs?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Kayota said:


> just brush it off and try to meet some yourself. everyone tells me dalmatians are all aggressive and crazy but i have met so many sweet ones.


My Dal was a sweet as can be.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Kayota said:


> just brush it off and try to meet some yourself. everyone tells me dalmatians are all aggressive and crazy but i have met so many sweet ones.


For the breeds I am interested in, or have consider, I do plan to meet at least few of those dogs. From my knowledge, Mudi's are very uncommon in the States, and the population of them is around a 100(Chaos? Do you have any info/statistics on this?).

Edit:Sorry about the repeat of your name, Didn't see that until now.


----------



## Laurelin

I've met a number of pyrshep and a handful of mudi. They've been fairly normal for weirder complicated herder types. I think they don't fit as many people as a lot of the more common herders do. They're not generally as solid of a bet for a sports dog. But they haven't been any weirder or 'worse' than Belgians or BCs. I think a lot of people got pyrsheps in particular expecting a dog like a BC and thought they'd be a guaranteed great sports dog. And uh... yeah...no. They're not much like BCs at all.

Mudi are really hard to get your hands on from what I know. Very likely to have to import. Pumi are a bit more common. Pyrsheps are probably the easiest to get your hands on but there's only 3 breeders I'd go to.

It's too bad you're nowhere near me! You get to see several of both breeds at AKC agility nationals (we have 2016 nationals here again).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> For the breeds I am interested in, or have consider, I do plan to meet at least few of those dogs. From my knowledge, Mudi's are very uncommon in the States, and the population of them is around a 100(Chaos? Do you have any info/statistics on this?).
> 
> (Chaos?)


Um yeah Mudis are rare. Estimates are only a few thousand in the world, if that. And yeah Laurelin is correct pretty hard to get your hands on one, to my knowledge. 

Seems to be only 7 breeders listed on the US breed clubs website, but that does not mean there are not more. They seem to have a nice, tight, dedicated community though.


----------



## momtolabs

Well since the "cat is out of the bag" here is dodge my hopeful agility partner  he is husky/shepherd/lab supposably. He's a freaking handful but he learns super quick. He seems to fit in well with the dogs in the house currently. He takes warnings really good from them and plays okay with them. He air snaps all the time,has constant zoomies,no off switch and just a butt load of crazy.....yup he fits in fine  

















Teasing Mia who was in "time out" so in the dog pen for a little bit.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

kcomstoc said:


> So Josh says we can get our puppy next year (UGH ANOTHER YEAR!!!) but at the same time (YAY PUPPY NEXT YEAR)  so probably around spring time *or whenever the breeder is going to have puppies* I'll have a little bundle of rough collie puppy  I'm so excited but at the same time I've already been waiting for around 6 years and it's like come on already. Also I don't know if I should change my mind and get a female puppy so it would be an easier transition for Jake because he really doesn't usually like male dogs except for neutered older dogs?


I would definitely vote girl if Jake isn't super male friendly. Also I'm biased and prefer my girls <3. I can't wait to see the long awaited Collie pup next year.


----------



## kcomstoc

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I would definitely vote girl if Jake isn't super male friendly. Also I'm biased and prefer my girls <3. I can't wait to see the long awaited Collie pup next year.


 yea that's what I was thinking, I prefer boys but I don't want to chance things and have Jake NOT like the puppy. There was a female puppy (ridgeback) that Jake really liked and tried to play with, the puppy is bigger now and Jake is still ok with her though doesn't try to play with her since she's so much bigger now.


----------



## Kayota

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> My Dal was a sweet as can be.


Do you know what breeder she was from or was she a rescue?


----------



## elrohwen

kcomstoc said:


> ForTheLoveOfDogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would definitely vote girl if Jake isn't super male friendly. Also I'm biased and prefer my girls <3. I can't wait to see the long awaited Collie pup next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea that's what I was thinking, I prefer boys but I don't want to chance things and have Jake NOT like the puppy. There was a female puppy (ridgeback) that Jake really liked and tried to play with, the puppy is bigger now and Jake is still ok with her though doesn't try to play with her since she's so much bigger now.
Click to expand...

I agree with girl pup too. Even if he's fine with a boy puppy that could change as the puppy matures and goes through puberty. I've seen it happen. Congrats on the pup! I can't wait for you to get what you've waited so long for.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Kayota said:


> Do you know what breeder she was from or was she a rescue?


This was along time ago, I was just a child. Having said that, my parents got Pepper out of the paper. From what they have said, they met the lady at a rest stop, she had the pups, dad and mom in the back of her truck. Yeah not ideal, but this was before we knew better. He was good dog regardless.


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> I agree with girl pup too. Even if he's fine with a boy puppy that could change as the puppy matures and goes through puberty. I've seen it happen. Congrats on the pup! I can't wait for you to get what you've waited so long for.


You're right better safe than sorry especially with the whole puberty thing, I still have to wait until this year is over  and this year just started


----------



## Paviche

jade5280 said:


> A Silken, right? He's stunning.


Yup, he's a 13 week old Silken


----------



## Damon'sMom

Paviche said:


> Yup, he's a 13 week old Silken


I am so jealous. Absolutely gorgeous pup. 


I have wanted another pup since Mason was 4 months old.  He is 8 months now and I still want one. I am going to wait until Mason turns at least 2, just like I waited for Jasper to turn (or almost turn) 2 before I got Mason. Seems like forever though!!!


----------



## balam

I'd like to join the puppy fever thread! It's been 7 years since I've had a puppy, but next week I'll be adding a 12-week-old Tibetan Spaniel to my pack. So excited! Never thought I'd have the opportunity to own a Tibbie as they are not common in my area, so I really jumped at this chance. I know I'm going to have my hands full with this little monkey, but I can't wait!.

I'm going to attempt to attach a photo of Boji:


----------



## Laurelin

I adore tibbies! Adorable!


----------



## sassafras

Oh, I am also a fan of Tibetan Spaniels as well. You'll have to post a lot more pictures once puppy is home.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

balam said:


> I'd like to join the puppy fever thread! It's been 7 years since I've had a puppy, but next week I'll be adding a 12-week-old Tibetan Spaniel to my pack. So excited! Never thought I'd have the opportunity to own a Tibbie as they are not common in my area, so I really jumped at this chance. I know I'm going to have my hands full with this little monkey, but I can't wait!.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to attach a photo of Boji:


aww too cute !!! congratulations... I try to stay away from this thread ,,,, too enabling lol lol lol ....


----------



## d_ray

PatriciafromCO said:


> aww too cute !!! congratulations... I try to stay away from this thread ,,,, too enabling lol lol lol ....


Haha me too.

Congrats on the pup. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## elrohwen

I don't think I've ever seen a tibbie pup. How cute! What is their temperament like? I don't know if I've ever even seen one in person.

I am getting so excited for Watson puppies to be born. I haven't talked to his breeder in a couple weeks but I think xrays will be approximately next Monday and then we'll know more or less for sure how many there are (they saw 5 on ultrasound). I really hope there are at least 2 girls!


----------



## NyxForge

balam said:


> I'd like to join the puppy fever thread! It's been 7 years since I've had a puppy, but next week I'll be adding a 12-week-old Tibetan Spaniel to my pack. So excited! Never thought I'd have the opportunity to own a Tibbie as they are not common in my area, so I really jumped at this chance. I know I'm going to have my hands full with this little monkey, but I can't wait!.
> 
> I'm going to attempt to attach a photo of Boji:


That is way way too cute. 



elrohwen said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a tibbie pup. How cute! What is their temperament like? I don't know if I've ever even seen one in person.
> 
> I am getting so excited for Watson puppies to be born. I haven't talked to his breeder in a couple weeks but I think xrays will be approximately next Monday and then we'll know more or less for sure how many there are (they saw 5 on ultrasound). *I really hope there are at least 2 girls!*


Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## balam

elrohwen said:


> I don't think I've ever seen a tibbie pup. How cute! What is their temperament like? I don't know if I've ever even seen one in person.


Tibbies are merry, cheerful, carefree, independent, clever, quirky, charming little beasts. Some think they may be the foundation breed for pekes, pugs, and lhasas. They were bred to watch from the walls of the Tibetan monasteries and alert the Tibetan mastiffs below to intruders. They like to be up high and observe things, and they will climb -- sofa backs, tables, windowsills, ladders, cat furniture, trees. They are very independent and don't need you to explain their job to them, thank you very much! They don't win many obedience titles lol, and can't be trusted off lead. But they have a certain joie de vivre and charm that is irresistible. They are easy keepers to the extent that your goals align with theirs!

These two videos probably tell you everything you need to know about Tibetan Spaniels. In the first, a woman attempts to compete in freestyle with her Tibbie. The narration is meant to be from the point of view of the dog, Dhargo the Amazing Dog Trainer of Humans: https://youtu.be/DlRNgIJ0YeU

And this one showcases their playful, quirky nature: https://youtu.be/ECrBqUPvjyU


----------



## elrohwen

balam said:


> Tibbies are merry, cheerful, carefree, independent, clever, quirky, charming little beasts. Some think they may be the foundation breed for pekes, pugs, and lhasas. They were bred to watch from the walls of the Tibetan monasteries and alert the Tibetan mastiffs below to intruders. They like to be up high and observe things, and they will climb -- sofa backs, tables, windowsills, ladders, cat furniture, trees. They are very independent and don't need you to explain their job to them, thank you very much! They don't win many obedience titles lol, and can't be trusted off lead. But they have a certain joie de vivre and charm that is irresistible. They are easy keepers to the extent that your goals align with theirs!
> 
> These two videos probably tell you everything you need to know about Tibetan Spaniels. In the first, a woman attempts to compete in freestyle with her Tibbie. The narration is meant to be from the point of view of the dog, Dhargo the Amazing Dog Trainer of Humans: https://youtu.be/DlRNgIJ0YeU
> 
> And this one showcases their playful, quirky nature: https://youtu.be/ECrBqUPvjyU


They sound like great little dogs! I hope you post tons of pics once your pup comes home.


----------



## luv mi pets

Well, today someone with two young children (under the age of three) brought in their 9 week old puppy who was limping on a hind leg. X rays were done but it showed nothing. The pup's lower jaw is about half the length of the upper jaw. Severe overbite. Owner is overwhelmed and wants to find a new home for the pup. The kids are constantly picking up the puppy and she thinks one of the kids dropped the puppy or stepped on it. Yep, I was asked if I would take it and foster it or keep it. I said yes. The owner then decided that no she would keep the pup for a little bit longer and see if it would get better. The pup in question was a Chihuahua pup. Why?


----------



## Willowy

Our neighbors when I was around 13 or so had a Toy Poodle pup they had to rehome because the kids dropped her off the couch and she broke her leg :/. I hope it all works out for the pup! And you .


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Ooo a Tibbie and a Silken! I can't wait to see more pictures of these guys.


----------



## missc89

So I FINALLY got a news update on Stella's preglance - she had 8 beautiful aussie pups and I am 6th in line! I am getting my puppy this May after all! 

2 black tri females and 2 black tri males
1 blue merle female and 3 merle males

I am hoping to get one of the male merles but we shall wait and see! I have a video of Stella from yesterday right before she gave birth so when I get home I will try to post it in this thread (I decided not to start my puppies thread until I know if it's a male or a female)

Finally!!!!!!!!


----------



## jade5280

missc89 said:


> So I FINALLY got a news update on Stella's preglance - she had 8 beautiful aussie pups and I am 6th in line! I am getting my puppy this May after all!
> 
> 2 black tri females and 2 black tri males
> 1 blue merle female and 3 merle males
> 
> I am hoping to get one of the male merles but we shall wait and see! I have a video of Stella from yesterday right before she gave birth so when I get home I will try to post it in this thread (I decided not to start my puppies thread until I know if it's a male or a female)
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!


 Yay! Can't wait for puppy pics.


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> So I FINALLY got a news update on Stella's preglance - she had 8 beautiful aussie pups and I am 6th in line! I am getting my puppy this May after all!
> 
> 2 black tri females and 2 black tri males
> 1 blue merle female and 3 merle males
> 
> I am hoping to get one of the male merles but we shall wait and see! I have a video of Stella from yesterday right before she gave birth so when I get home I will try to post it in this thread (I decided not to start my puppies thread until I know if it's a male or a female)
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!


That's awesome! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## missc89

Here's a link to the video of my puppies mother!! Her name is Stella and she was the calmest dog there when I went to visit the breeder.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdCxCFmLSPw


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

missc89 said:


> So I FINALLY got a news update on Stella's preglance - she had 8 beautiful aussie pups and I am 6th in line! I am getting my puppy this May after all!
> 
> 2 black tri females and 2 black tri males
> 1 blue merle female and 3 merle males
> 
> I am hoping to get one of the male merles but we shall wait and see! I have a video of Stella from yesterday right before she gave birth so when I get home I will try to post it in this thread (I decided not to start my puppies thread until I know if it's a male or a female)
> 
> Finally!!!!!!!!


Awesome! Exciting! Crossing my fingers for a blue merle male for you.. but honestly you will be so happy with whatever you get.


----------



## missc89

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Awesome! Exciting! Crossing my fingers for a blue merle male for you.. but honestly you will be so happy with whatever you get.


Thanks!! I think so too - your black tri is gorgeous and if mine look anything like yours I think I'll be just over the moon!


----------



## kcomstoc

missc89 said:


> Thanks!! I think so too - your black tri is gorgeous and if mine look anything like yours I think I'll be just over the moon!


I forgot that a lot of Canada people speak french lol so I was so confused at first. Congrats on puppy  I'm glad you don't have to wait longer than you have to


----------



## taquitos

missc89 said:


> Here's a link to the video of my puppies mother!! Her name is Stella and she was the calmest dog there when I went to visit the breeder.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LdCxCFmLSPw


Omg she's soooo cute with her happy dancey feet!

So excited for you!!


----------



## missc89

Thanks everyone!! As soon as I get pictures I will be sharing them with you!


----------



## Kingfisher

Congratulations! I can't wait for puppy pictures!

And that poor momma was ready to POP!


----------



## missc89

That video was sent to me on the Saturday and she ended up giving birth that night!!!

http://s1382.photobucket.com/user/missc89/slideshow/Puppies

Trying to share pictures, here's a link to youtube!

https://youtu.be/9ItxL5if7uw


----------



## GrinningDog

PAVIIIICHE! We need more pictures of your new baby! He's adorable! He's gonna be a stunning adult with that gold coat. 

Also, becauseI'mtotallynotstalkingyouontheotherforum, I vote Kite! It was on the top of my puppy name list, no joke. But I love it for your boy!


----------



## Paviche

GoGoGypsy said:


> PAVIIIICHE! We need more pictures of your new baby! He's adorable! He's gonna be a stunning adult with that gold coat.
> 
> Also, becauseI'mtotallynotstalkingyouontheotherforum, I vote Kite! It was on the top of my puppy name list, no joke. But I love it for your boy!


Unfortunately I don't have any new ones because he's back with his breeder at the moment  He's still mine, don't worry! We're working on buying the townhouse we're in and we're maybe a week away from having a contract written and signed (hopefully... so many delays!) and as soon as that's done, I can have him here  Unfortunately I can't till them because that would put us over our dog limit per our lease. The bright side is that his breeder is amazing and willing to keep him for me until then!

I love Kite too, on paper... not sure yet about in practice. I'm gonna have to give it a spin when he comes back.  I've been calling him Pip and I really like that a lot, but it's also more common-ish than I usually go for... but it's soooo cute. Gah! Names are hard!


----------



## missc89

What about Loxus?


----------



## Effisia

Yeeeesssssssssss! Just got word that my pup's mum is indeed pregnant!! Fingers crossed that it's NOT an all female litter (or that there's only one male and it's the breeder's keeper pup, for that matter)! Due date is April 19th (which seems SO FAR away), and hopefully I will have newborn puppy pics in a few weeks!


----------



## elrohwen

Effisia said:


> Yeeeesssssssssss! Just got word that my pup's mum is indeed pregnant!! Fingers crossed that it's NOT an all female litter (or that there's only one male and it's the breeder's keeper pup, for that matter)! Due date is April 19th (which seems SO FAR away), and hopefully I will have newborn puppy pics in a few weeks!


Yay! I forget, what breed are you getting?


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> Yay! I forget, what breed are you getting?


Euraiser! Not that I'm obsessive or anything.


----------



## kcomstoc

CptJack said:


> Euraiser! Not that I'm obsessive or anything.


OMG I can't wait for this puppy Effisia  I love spitz breeds


----------



## elrohwen

I just got off the phone with Watson's breeder and the x-rays were a few minutes ago. 8-9 puppies! They thought 5 at the ultrasound so I wasn't expecting this many, though apparently she looks much bigger with this litter than she did for her first which was 5 puppies. I'll post the xray if she emails it to me.

So excited! She's due April 3rd. I'm going to be passing through New Jersey on my way to Nationals in mid-April, so I'll visit them and take many pictures.

ETA: Ooo, Eurasier! I've only heard good things about them but I've never seen one in person. I bet the puppies look like cute little bears.


----------



## jade5280

Wow that's a lot of puppies! Only 1 more week until they're born!


----------



## elrohwen

We have puppies! 9 total - 4 girls and 5 boys. All are strong and healthy. Momma ended up needing a c-section after the first couple, but she's doing well now.


----------



## GrinningDog

elrohwen said:


> We have puppies! 9 total - 4 girls and 5 boys. All are strong and healthy. Momma ended up needing a c-section after the first couple, but she's doing well now.


Oh yay! Go Momma! Can't wait to see the Watson babies!


----------



## kadylady

elrohwen said:


> We have puppies! 9 total - 4 girls and 5 boys. All are strong and healthy. Momma ended up needing a c-section after the first couple, but she's doing well now.


Yay puppies!! Can't wait to see cute little Watson babies! Springer puppies are the cutest!!


----------



## GrinningDog

Paviche said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any new ones because he's back with his breeder at the moment  He's still mine, don't worry! We're working on buying the townhouse we're in and we're maybe a week away from having a contract written and signed (hopefully... so many delays!) and as soon as that's done, I can have him here  Unfortunately I can't till them because that would put us over our dog limit per our lease. The bright side is that his breeder is amazing and willing to keep him for me until then!
> 
> I love Kite too, on paper... not sure yet about in practice. I'm gonna have to give it a spin when he comes back.  I've been calling him Pip and I really like that a lot, but it's also more common-ish than I usually go for... but it's soooo cute. Gah! Names are hard!


Nice of the breeder to hang onto him until you're ready! I bet you're SUPER excited.  

Yeah, with names, it's gotta fit the dog. You could have the most unique name in the world, but sometimes it just doesn't mesh. Pip is very cute, commonish or not. I also liked the name he comes with, Dipper. 

Was his litter posted on the FB silken puppy page? I swear it's your boy and his littermates I've been swooning over for the past couple months.


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> We have puppies! 9 total - 4 girls and 5 boys. All are strong and healthy. Momma ended up needing a c-section after the first couple, but she's doing well now.


Yaaaaay! Watson's a daddy! Glad mom is okay.


----------



## kcomstoc

jade5280 said:


> Yaaaaay! Watson's a daddy! Glad mom is okay.


THIS  I'm glad momma and babies are well


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

elrohwen said:


> We have puppies! 9 total - 4 girls and 5 boys. All are strong and healthy. Momma ended up needing a c-section after the first couple, but she's doing well now.


AHH!! Awesome! It looks like there will be girls to choose from for you! I'm glad mom is okay too. That's a lot of puppies. 

1 more week and I get my Border pup. I'm freaking out.


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> AHH!! Awesome! It looks like there will be girls to choose from for you! I'm glad mom is okay too. That's a lot of puppies.
> 
> 1 more week and I get my Border pup. I'm freaking out.


Yes, very excited that there will be a lot of choice!

And that's so exciting! I'm also freaking out about adding a second dog.


----------



## Pasarella

Counting days till 19th April here.I'm soo excited it annoys me.How much,genders,colors. I've been talking about this all the time here,on facebook,with my friends,family,everyone and everywhere. Can't stand the waiting.


----------



## elrohwen

Puppy teaser! This is my favorite girl so far, just based purely on markings and nothing specific.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

elrohwen said:


> Puppy teaser! This is my favorite girl so far, just based purely on markings and nothing specific.


Aww Watson baby!


----------



## Beta Man

Approximate date is May 1st..... I "pre-bought" the puppy (I told people I bought a dog fetus) on Christmas Day, he was born on Valentine's day..... 

He should get his ears cropped in a couple of weeks, then it's 2 weeks before the airlines allow him to fly.

So excited! I keep buying toys etc! Even bought a harness/sled he won't fit in for a year!


----------



## missc89

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> AHH!! Awesome! It looks like there will be girls to choose from for you! I'm glad mom is okay too. That's a lot of puppies.
> 
> 1 more week and I get my Border pup. I'm freaking out.


Oh my goodness I know how you feel - I got to see my pup for the first time today and actually pick him out. Its totally real now, no going back. Good luck to you!!


----------



## Paviche

GoGoGypsy said:


> Nice of the breeder to hang onto him until you're ready! I bet you're SUPER excited.
> 
> Yeah, with names, it's gotta fit the dog. You could have the most unique name in the world, but sometimes it just doesn't mesh. Pip is very cute, commonish or not. I also liked the name he comes with, Dipper.
> 
> Was his litter posted on the FB silken puppy page? I swear it's your boy and his littermates I've been swooning over for the past couple months.


I am so excited! I took him out for a little "field trip" a couple of nights ago and he was great. He's a good puppy, and very easy to work with. 

I'm leaning toward a different name now... I've changed it so many times I'm not even gonna post it until it's official, lol, just in case I change my mind again. But I should decide soon since I've gotten to know him better.

Yep, she's posted them to the Silken Puppy page pretty regularly! It's her Cute as a Bug litter.  She's keeping the only girl from the litter, my puppy and his littermate "twin" (also solid gold/cream colored) are spoken for and his two brindle and white brothers are still available. They're super nice puppies and I dunno why no one has snapped them up - she's had people interested, then they flake out, then more interested, then more flakes, etc. It's too bad. Whoever gets them will be very happy with them, though!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

My puppy is almost 7 months old now ... where did the time go!


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> Puppy teaser! This is my favorite girl so far, just based purely on markings and nothing specific.


Awwww little Watsina!!!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## elrohwen

So many puppies!


----------



## Sandakat

I am just dying for a puppy, and reading about the litters and everyone's new pups is making me crazy!

But Toby, who is just shy of 11 years old, is not a puppy fan. And my wife wants a dog free period for us to travel in Europe. *sigh*


----------



## kcomstoc

Sandakat said:


> I am just dying for a puppy, and reading about the litters and everyone's new pups is making me crazy!
> 
> But Toby, who is just shy of 11 years old, is not a puppy fan. And my wife wants a dog free period for us to travel in Europe. *sigh*


Dogs can go to Europe with you right? or is Europe not a dog friendly place because I wanna go to Europe too but I don't plan on being dog free


----------



## CptJack

kcomstoc said:


> Dogs can go to Europe with you right? or is Europe not a dog friendly place because I wanna go to Europe too but I don't plan on being dog free


Lots of countries require long quarantines, and that's really not practical for traveling. Especially when you're going to be seeing more than one country.


----------



## Canyx

Paviche said:


> ... his two brindle and white brothers are still available. They're super nice puppies and I dunno why no one has snapped them up - she's had people interested, then they flake out, then more interested, then more flakes, etc. It's too bad. Whoever gets them will be very happy with them, though!


*coughGoGoGypsycoughingreallyloudly!!!**

And the baby Welshies are killing me right now!

Why am I even on this thread.


----------



## kcomstoc

CptJack said:


> Lots of countries require long quarantines, and that's really not practical for traveling. Especially when you're going to be seeing more than one country.


Sad  I don't travel often so I don't know these things (I haven't been out of the country except once to Canada) thank you for the information


----------



## luv mi pets

if you need to know what documents or requirements for a dog to travel with you here is a helpful website http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/importexport/sa_animals/sa_pet_travel

Congratulations to all the new puppy owners.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

As I read this thread I realize that our oldest dog, the JRT Bear will be 15 a month from today


----------



## kcomstoc

luv mi pets said:


> if you need to know what documents or requirements for a dog to travel with you here is a helpful website http://www.aphis.usda.gov/wps/portal/aphis/ourfocus/importexport/sa_animals/sa_pet_travel
> 
> Congratulations to all the new puppy owners.


Thank you, sorry didn't mean to interrupt the thread  Watson's puppies are just the cutest


----------



## Kingfisher

That pile of Welshies reminds me of this picture.


----------



## elrohwen

Kingfisher said:


> That pile of Welshies reminds me of this picture.


Hahahaha. Yes! That is totally it.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Staph. I need a puppy. YOU GUYS ARENT HELPING.



Paviche said:


> Unfortunately I don't have any new ones because he's back with his breeder at the moment  He's still mine, don't worry! We're working on buying the townhouse we're in and we're maybe a week away from having a contract written and signed (hopefully... so many delays!) and as soon as that's done, I can have him here  Unfortunately I can't till them because that would put us over our dog limit per our lease. The bright side is that his breeder is amazing and willing to keep him for me until then!
> 
> I love Kite too, on paper... not sure yet about in practice. I'm gonna have to give it a spin when he comes back.  I've been calling him Pip and I really like that a lot, but it's also more common-ish than I usually go for... but it's soooo cute. Gah! Names are hard!


Kite is adorable, espically for a Silken Windhound. You need wind for a kite (obivously!) lol weird logic for naming. 



Effisia said:


> Yeeeesssssssssss! Just got word that my pup's mum is indeed pregnant!! Fingers crossed that it's NOT an all female litter (or that there's only one male and it's the breeder's keeper pup, for that matter)! Due date is April 19th (which seems SO FAR away), and hopefully I will have newborn puppy pics in a few weeks!


Yayyy! Getting exicted. Can't for pictures.



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> AHH!! Awesome! It looks like there will be girls to choose from for you! I'm glad mom is okay too. That's a lot of puppies.
> 
> 1 more week and I get my Border pup. I'm freaking out.


I'm exicted for everyone getting puppies, but especially yours. Because Border Collie puppies. 



elrohwen said:


> Puppy teaser! This is my favorite girl so far, just based purely on markings and nothing specific.


Awww, adorable! 

Do you have plans with her yet?


----------



## elrohwen

JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Awww, adorable!
> 
> Do you have plans with her yet?


Same stuff as Watson, really. Still dabbling in rally, obedience, and agility, and probably nosework. My breeder is trying to talk me into conformation again, and she's also trying to talk me into letting her breed a litter. I will be getting the second quality female in the litter, so I'm more concerned with temperament and sports stuff, vs conformation and future breeding potential.


----------



## Sarah~

Love all the puppy pictures, it will help me wait until I can start looking at breeders next year for my next dog! Already got the okay from the boyfriend as long as it's a small, low shedding breed cause Eko sheds enough for 5 dogs lol. Which will be nice anyway since I'm hoping that this dog will be able to be some kind of support animal for me and my anxiety  

Watson's babies are so cute! I love all the orange and white lol


----------



## elrohwen

Sarah~ said:


> Love all the puppy pictures, it will help me wait until I can start looking at breeders next year for my next dog! Already got the okay from the boyfriend as long as it's a small, low shedding breed cause Eko sheds enough for 5 dogs lol. Which will be nice anyway since I'm hoping that this dog will be able to be some kind of support animal for me and my anxiety
> 
> Watson's babies are so cute! I love all the orange and white lol


What breed are you thinking of?


----------



## Sarah~

elrohwen said:


> What breed are you thinking of?


I was thinking of a Yorkshire terrier, something small I can easily carry with me


----------



## cupcake7911

I'm going to be rescuing a puppy from the shelter after I move!!! (September 2015) so maybe near next winter?  I'm super excited and I've been researching for over two years now!


----------



## elrohwen

cupcake7911 said:


> I'm going to be rescuing a puppy from the shelter after I move!!! (September 2015) so maybe near next winter?  I'm super excited and I've been researching for over two years now!


Congrats! Post lots of pics when you get your puppy


----------



## jade5280

I reeeeaaly want a puppy. I kind of have plans for one late this year, but it's not set in stone. I might decide to wait since we're in the process of buying a house and a lot of our money is going towards that. I want a 3rd dog, but I'm still not sure if I WANT a 3rd dog...if that makes any sense. It's scary. Three seems like so many.


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> I reeeeaaly want a puppy. I kind of have plans for one late this year, but it's not set in stone. I might decide to wait since we're in the process of buying a house and a lot of our money is going towards that. I want a 3rd dog, but I'm still not sure if I WANT a 3rd dog...if that makes any sense. It's scary. Three seems like so many.


I'm feeling the same way about having 2, so I guess you feel that way no matter how many you have? And if you have the money and the free time it's like "why not add more dogs?" but then you wonder how everything will change and if you're really ready for it.


----------



## Beta Man

Had a chat with my breeder today..... Finalizing health checks, and the realization of getting a puppy I bought way back in December (fetus that is!) is starting to feel real. Bought a dog cot, brush, a second elk antler just because! Collar, leash, and some shampoo today......


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> I'm feeling the same way about having 2, so I guess you feel that way no matter how many you have? And if you have the money and the free time it's like "why not add more dogs?" but then you wonder how everything will change and if you're really ready for it.


Yes and the fact that I only have 2 hands. I love having 2 dogs. I can't really say anything negative about it. I'm hoping that I will love a 3rd just as much, we'll see if I actually take the plunge though.


----------



## CptJack

In my experience 1 to 2 is not bad. 3 to 4 is not bad. 2 to 3 and 3 to 5 is hard. SOmething about odd numbers.....


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> In my experience 1 to 2 is not bad. 3 to 4 is not bad. 2 to 3 and 3 to 5 is hard. SOmething about odd numbers.....


I can agree with this (in my limited experience). 1 to 2 felt like no big deal. 2 to 3 felt like a lot more adjustment.


----------



## elrohwen

Yeah, I can't imagine not having enough hands. I leash walk Watson every day since we live on a fantastic walking trail, and walking more than 2 dogs by myself seems really hard. I also don't have a fenced in yard, so hanging out outdoors means tie outs and long lines which will be annoying enough with 2 dogs.

My living situation will probably change in a year, and I will have a fenced in yard at our next house (or at least put a priority on installing one right away) which will make things easier. Our walking situation will change too and it might be possible to do more exercise off leash.

In my current situation though I can't imagine having more than 2.


----------



## CptJack

I can walk all five dogs myself with one hand - now - thud used to need his own. But you could not PAY ME to have more than 2 dogs without a fenced yard, honestly. Just, um, no way, no how. I don't even use the thing for exercise (at all - though I do used the unfenced yard sometimes). Every potty trip involving a leash and a walk would murder me, quickly.


----------



## missc89

So I guess I can post to this thread again - going with a brand new breeder so my wait time for my puppy has been extended AGAIN lol 

New breeder has 2 dams that have been bred and should whelp about one week apart.

Birth dates expected: last two weeks of May

Bring home dates expected: late July / early August


----------



## elrohwen

Yeah, potty trips on leash are a pain. When Watson was small he could go out and come right back in off leash, but now I don't trust him. A lot of the time I can stand in the garage with a 20ft line on him and then I don't have to go out. Haha. It's also nice that my husband does the early morning and bedtime potty trips, which are the coldest and darkest. For the last 7 months I had to do those myself (in -10deg weather) while I was in an apartment, and it sucked.

It's annoying that we have 10 acres, but it's not really fence-able. We could fence off a couple acres of open field, like for a horse or something, but the actual yard right around the house is very small and turns into woods almost immediately, so fencing it would be super awkward. You'd almost have to fence the front yard. If we were going to stay here forever I might do it, but since we're likely moving in a year I don't want to do something that will turn off potential buyers, like fencing off the whole front of the house awkwardly.


----------



## CptJack

Our yard/property is actually similar. The back yard is actually basically terraced and very small (like 50X50 FEET) - that's what's fenced. The rest is, well, we bought the place next door so we have about an acre of flat to play with, that can be fenced, but it would be a separate enclosure - it doesn't match up with our actual front yard, because it's ALSO slightly uphill from the house. The rest of it's just... woods. Nice, fun, pretty, but woods and a lot of it's near vertical. 

Love the house, love the space, but at some point in the future I'm going to want to move somewhere that's a-) flat and b-) not 90% forest.

ETA: When we were renting and didn't have a yard and fewer dogs, we actually just attached a tie out to the house near the front door and used that. It worked out okay, but for more than 2? Still wouldn't work. Being able to have even that tiny yard where they go out to do their business and occasionally play a bit is pretty much a sanity saver. 

But I'm LAZY.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Our yard/property is actually similar. The back yard is actually basically terraced and very small (like 50X50 FEET) - that's what's fenced. The rest is, well, we bought the place next door so we have about an acre of flat to play with, that can be fenced, but it would be a separate enclosure - it doesn't match up with our actual front yard, because it's ALSO slightly uphill from the house. The rest of it's just... woods. Nice, fun, pretty, but woods and a lot of it's near vertical.
> 
> Love the house, love the space, but at some point in the future I'm going to want to move somewhere that's a-) flat and b-) not 90% forest.


Yeah, same. I love the woods and the privacy, but it would be nice to be able to actually see the multi-acre field from the house. Instead our neighbors get the view of it, though they only own about 1/4. It's nice and flat too, and DH mowed it to grass, but stupid Watson can't play along without a fence.

The area we plan to move to has a lot of horse properties, so it would be nice to find a place with a big fenced in field that we could use for training and agility, plus a smaller fenced in yard for potty breaks and things.


----------



## jade5280

I wouldn't have even gotten a second dog if we didn't have plans on fencing the yard. I don't like walking up and down the street. All of our leashed exercise is on trails that we have to drive to.


----------



## Sarah~

CptJack said:


> I can walk all five dogs myself with one hand - now - thud used to need his own. But you could not PAY ME to have more than 2 dogs without a fenced yard, honestly. Just, um, no way, no how. I don't even use the thing for exercise (at all - though I do used the unfenced yard sometimes). Every potty trip involving a leash and a walk would murder me, quickly.


Lol I've never even had one dog without a fenced yard! Definitely don't envy people in apartments or unfenced yards who have to walk their dogs whenever they have to potty. It's nice just to be able to stand in the doorway and let both dogs out real quick.


----------



## elrohwen

I am so so lucky to have a public walking trail adjacent to my property. I just have to walk through my woods to get to a trail that goes 1 mile in one direction, and 20+ miles in the other direction. My actual street is pretty short and off of a busy road, so without the walking trail we would have to drive somewhere. That will probably be the hardest thing about having to leave this house, and totally makes up for the lack of fenced in yard.


----------



## CptJack

Sarah~ said:


> Lol I've never even had one dog without a fenced yard! Definitely don't envy people in apartments or unfenced yards who have to walk their dogs whenever they have to potty. It's nice just to be able to stand in the doorway and let both dogs out real quick.


Pft. After my dogs are housebroken, I don't even do that. I just leave the dog door open/access to it and they can take themselves in and out as they want, without my supervision. 

Most of our weekly exercise is in the 'field' next door, though there used to be a house standing on the more clear half of it, so we're still working on cleaning up and the greenery's pretty sad. Weekends it's all about the local places, and while we drive it's rarely more than 5 minutes to get to the lake, or a trial, or the river, or other trails.


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> I can walk all five dogs myself with one hand - now - thud used to need his own. But you could not PAY ME to have more than 2 dogs without a fenced yard, honestly. Just, um, no way, no how. I don't even use the thing for exercise (at all - though I do used the unfenced yard sometimes). Every potty trip involving a leash and a walk would murder me, quickly.


Same here. Right now we are encouraging the grass to grow in the back yard (the only fenced portion) by not letting the dogs out there to run around (Zoey wrecks havoc on the grass). Usually I don't care what it's like but we are hoping to sell this year and it would obviously look a little nicer with some grass. So they are only about to go out there one at a time for potty breaks at night or in the early morning (times when they don't want to run around). Every other potty break is in the front yard on leash. It sucks big time.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

My backyard is completely fenced in, all the way back to the beginning of the woods. Front yard is open, I live on a small road with 4 houses on it. There is a field across the road that Hatter plays ball in, he gets free range of the front yard as long as I am out there. The bullies (that are upstairs), and sometimes my 13 year old weim, also get to go out front off leash as long as someone is out there. But the two younger weims and the other bullies go out back. Plenty of room back there.


----------



## missc89

We have a fenced in dog park that they close during the spring because "the dogs will ruin the grass"


----------



## CptJack

missc89 said:


> We have a fenced in dog park that they close during the spring because "the dogs will ruin the grass"


And they're right. A lot of dogs in an enclosed area, will tear grass down to dirt in no time flat. Obnoxious to lose the dog park but probably better than a mud pit all year around.


----------



## missc89

CptJack said:


> And they're right. A lot of dogs in an enclosed area, will tear grass down to dirt in no time flat. Obnoxious to lose the dog park but probably better than a mud pit all year around.


And do they ever turn in to mud pits!


----------



## kadylady

CptJack said:


> And they're right. A lot of dogs in an enclosed area, will tear grass down to dirt in no time flat. Obnoxious to lose the dog park but probably better than a mud pit all year around.


We usually have to keep them off it for a couple weeks in the spring until the grass gets started otherwise = mud pit which is worse than dealing with leashes for a couple weeks. This year though the grass is coming in soooooooo sloooooooooow everywhere! We had another long, hard winter.


----------



## CptJack

kadylady said:


> We usually have to keep them off it for a couple weeks in the spring until the grass gets started otherwise = mud pit which is worse than dealing with leashes for a couple weeks. This year though the grass is coming in soooooooo sloooooooooow everywhere! We had another long, hard winter.


My fenced yard, between the shade (the woods actually comes into it) and the dogs is a mud pit and I just... let it go. I mean it's not completely awful in the tracking things in sense, but it's pretty ugly. 

And everything IS coming in slow this year here, too. We usually have trees with leaves by now, but not this year.


----------



## sassafras

Yea with or without dogs our backyard is a hot mess so we just get a big load of wood chips every spring and don't sweat it.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

CptJack said:


> And they're right. A lot of dogs in an enclosed area, will tear grass down to dirt in no time flat. Obnoxious to lose the dog park but probably better than a mud pit all year around.


Yep, there is no grass along one part of the fence line in my back yard. Gets real muddy, also doesnt help that there are holes too so water pools lol.

There is also a patch near the basement door and steps that are just red clay, so we put straw down when it gets too muddy.


----------



## jade5280

I have the mud patches covered with cardboard in our yard. Looks real classy.


----------



## kadylady

jade5280 said:


> I have the mud patches covered with cardboard in our yard. Looks real classy.


We had scrap pieces of plywood covering a couple bad spots last year.


----------



## Sandakat

Just having 3 dogs completely changes the dynamics. For about 6 weeks a number of years ago we took in a collie female for our breeder. She was a show potential that wasn't putting on much coat down in Sacramento, so she stayed with us during the winter to see if that would help. She completely changed the interaction between Toby and Cameron. EVERYONE became a handful. It wasn't like 2 dogs + 1 dog = the amount of work of 3 dogs. It was more like 2 + 1 = 6 dogs. There was double the mess, double the squabbles, double the noise, etc. I would have 2 dogs again, but never 3.


----------



## dagwall

sassafras said:


> Yea with or without dogs our backyard is a hot mess so we just get a big load of wood chips every spring and don't sweat it.


This is what I WANT to do... for some reason my brother is fighting it. "But I like the grass" Never mind the fact that we barely have grass in the backyard, it's mostly weeds and right now it's hardly anything but dirt. He also doesn't like cutting the grass, we take turns and he usually puts off cutting it on his turn by a week or more after he SHOULD have cut it. "But I like the grass" I don't get it. 

Our yard is only about 20x20 anyways with some big shrubs in the far corners. I want to get everything torn out and put down wood chips. We'll see.


----------



## d_ray

Sandakat said:


> Just having 3 dogs completely changes the dynamics. For about 6 weeks a number of years ago we took in a collie female for our breeder. She was a show potential that wasn't putting on much coat down in Sacramento, so she stayed with us during the winter to see if that would help. She completely changed the interaction between Toby and Cameron. EVERYONE became a handful. It wasn't like 2 dogs + 1 dog = the amount of work of 3 dogs. It was more like 2 + 1 = 6 dogs. There was double the mess, double the squabbles, double the noise, etc. I would have 2 dogs again, but never 3.


I only have 2, but can relate. Alone, both dogs behave wonderfully. So if I met them individually, it would think, wow this is great and going to be so easy.

However, combined they are noisy, reactive, rough on the house, etc.

It's like I have 4 dogs: them on their own (behaved), and them together (not behaved).

We've had Jewel for almost 2 years and our hard wood floors looked great for the first 15 months. In the 6 months we have had Jazz, they are scratched like you wouldn't believe.

I love having two, but it is definitely more complicated than "double the work". 

And I have 2 adults dogs so I can't even imagine what it would be like if they were younger.

Also, I really don't think that either of them would miss the other one if they were gone. So it's not even like having 2 is benefiting them.

Having said all that, I love having two because the noise becomes second nature and they are so different that I get to experience a variety of dog qualities.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Guys.. these past 2 weeks I have been a crazy back and forth emotional flake. Full working lines BC puppy. What. Am. I. Doing. Why did I let my husband talk me into this? I have seriously been going insane freaking out. Probably because I've had too much time to think about it. 

If I've seemed crazy on here at all lately.. it's probably because I am. (I apologize)

I'm getting her this weekend. 

I'm excited. and terrified. and crazy.


----------



## elrohwen

I think BCs are way overhyped. Not that they aren't awesome dogs, but in the sense that people totally oversell how hard they are to own. For people who want a dog to be seen and not heard they are probably a terrible choice, but for anyone remotely involved in training and sports I don't think they're a big deal. You'll be fine!

Though I agree that getting a second dog is terrifying. I'm getting a daughter of my current dog and know what to expect, but I'm still freaking out about how we'll manage two.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

elrohwen said:


> I think BCs are way overhyped. Not that they aren't awesome dogs, but in the sense that people totally oversell how hard they are to own. For people who want a dog to be seen and not heard they are probably a terrible choice, but for anyone remotely involved in training and sports I don't think they're a big deal. You'll be fine!
> 
> Though I agree that getting a second dog is terrifying. I'm getting a daughter of my current dog and know what to expect, but I'm still freaking out about how we'll manage two.


Yeah, it's more about the second dog (and a second herding breed because I already know what that's like.. and it ain't always pretty ) than the working lines alone thing. I know she is a bit of a busy pup, but that doesn't mean she won't have an off switch eventually. It's mostly because she is a puppy and I have to manage two. and she might also be reactive and I can never take them anywhere together ever. 

So excited about your Watson baby girl! <333 She is going to be so cute.


----------



## CptJack

You'll be fine. There are some weirdness with herders that you're well familiar with. Working lines doesn't, IMO, at ALL mean more difficult. In fact, IMO, I'd say it's probably easier than most other 'variations' of BC, unless you go pure, and I mean pure, (and specific) conformation lines. Just take some deep breaths and plan on about a month/two months to get into a new routine.


----------



## elrohwen

Watson has grown up a lot in the past year and he's much easier now, but he's a needy jerk of a dog too. Like I know he will be annoying when I take the puppy outside for even 2 seconds without him. Having one puppy was really fun but a puppy plus an adult is going to be stressful I think. 

Watson was a good puppy but a difficult adolescent so I'm interested to see how this pup turns out. I do love some crazy, and I don't want a docile easy pup, but I'm also overwhelmed thinking of two crazies at the same time. Thank goodness Watson has gotten himself together so much in the last 6 months.


----------



## d_ray

elrohwen said:


> I think BCs are way overhyped. Not that they aren't awesome dogs, but in the sense that people totally oversell how hard they are to own. For people who want a dog to be seen and not heard they are probably a terrible choice, but for anyone remotely involved in training and sports I don't think they're a big deal. You'll be fine!
> 
> Though I agree that getting a second dog is terrifying. I'm getting a daughter of my current dog and know what to expect, but I'm still freaking out about how we'll manage two.


Agree with this. I know lots of Aussies and bcs and would take one in a heartbeat over some gun dogs I know. All the herders I know have amazing off switches. Not so much the Brits and pointers. The Brits and pointers I know get hours of off leash running and are still insane in the house. 

You will be great with your pup. I know it's easier said than done, but breathe.


----------



## Damon'sMom

I can't wait to see your BC pup Fortheloveofdogs!


----------



## Kingfisher

BC's are way overhyped in the energy department. And I own one.

Quirkiness though...I don't think you can overstate that one.

But going from an aussie to a BC is a piece of cake.


----------



## Laurelin

BCs are so popular around here just as pets that imo if they were the most difficultest dog on the planet they wouldn't be so widely owned. Same with quite a few other breeds *coughACDscough* You'll do fine (as long as you post a lot of pictures!)

I am wavering on my puppy want, guys. I go back and forth about dog #4. That's a lot of dogs. But I would like another active dog to do things with. One of those border-rats are really tempting!


----------



## CptJack

I think border collies as a whole are fairly difficult dogs, but not uniquely difficult dogs and I think the hype pertaining to their energy level is overblown and not enough people/places bother to point out that they're also often reactive, sharp, 'superstitious', develop strange fears and obsessions, and are just generally up your butt and in your business constantly. I don't think that means they need a super-spechul owner, but I think potential owners and dogs would be served if people would not JUST talk about dog sports, energy level, and intelligence, and start talking that other stuff, too.

Molly in some ways is the easiest dog I've ever had. She's super trainable, she has a great off switch, she tries her heart out for me and I love her enormously. In others, she's the most challenging because she's got two billion things that will set her off and send her from zero to screaming her head off at the drop of a hat - and I don't just mean 'she's dog reactive'. Cows outside car windows is the newest thing. She saw cows ONCE in a random field adjoining a public space. Now she watches obsessively for them outside the car windows and screams blue murder every time we go past a field of them. (Basically, Mia and Mice)

More immediately on topic, I want to be the voice of reason and say 'Get another dog once you've got Hank competing and get him out of novice before you start another dog in competitions', but honestly. Border Rat. I want. I can't have, so I want to live vicariously and lets be real: if you do it, you will do it amazingly.

And as a only vaguely related aside, I am coming to absolutely loathe and despise ACD. It's not fair. I've met some I adored in the past, even fostered them and was fine. The ones (two) I'm around lately are the most obnoxious dogs on the planet, and I'm only PARTIALLY saying that because Molly wants to eat them and it's building negative associations in me. Ie: their presence is becoming aversive


----------



## CptJack

Oh, and I meant to say, I think Molly would be easier as a pet than a sports prospect who goes to classes and travels a lot in the car and is in a lot of novel environments/stuff. At home or in a handful of locations she goes to weekly she's easy as pie.


----------



## Laurelin

It is just mildly amusing to me how many of the dogs I see around are ACDs, Huskies, BCs, etc. About half my coworkers- decidedly not 'dog people' the way we are - seem to own ACDs. Seriously, in my group of around 10 there's 4 people that own heelers. I see BCs and ACDs about as often as labs and goldens. I would bet both ACDs and BCs are in the top 10 most common breeds in this area or close to it at least. I feel like I see a similar amount of both breeds around town as pets but BCs aren't hitting shelters as much here. After pits and labs ACDs seem like the most common breed in our local shelter. It is rare that anything in the shelter that is labeled as a BC actually looks much like a BC. I went to possibly pull a BC a few weeks ago from the shelter and got there and it was a black and white pit bull. 

On the aside: I should wait. I really would like a border rat though! I've heard good things about that breeder's dogs- both mix and purebred. Although they're a sport breeder. The past border rat litters look like 20 lb tiny smooth coated BCs more or less. Seem awesome!


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Oh, and I meant to say, I think Molly would be easier as a pet than a sports prospect who goes to classes and travels a lot in the car and is in a lot of novel environments/stuff. At home or in a handful of locations she goes to weekly she's easy as pie.


I could say the same thing about Watson. He's a great pet, but we've struggled a lot with the sports stuff, and for fairly similar reasons to what people mention for BCs - he is kind of reactive and very easily overstimulated around other dogs. He generally has a stable temperament but can get weird and spooky with things he doesn't like (he hated jumping in agility at first, and the teeter killed any desire he had to go to class and made him kind of shut down in classes in general).

So I don't think those things are even that specific to BCs. Possibly just specific to dogs who are a little quirky, and who are easily overstimulated or aroused by things in their environment. Watson is not visual like a BC (but scents put him over the top), but otherwise it's not that different.


----------



## jade5280

ACDs aren't common around here at all. I don't remember the last time I saw one. If they are in shelters they get snatched up quick. BCs are fairly common, but usually only in sport homes.


----------



## CptJack

I didn't say and don't believe it's unique to BC. 

I said I thought that when people were looking into the breed people would be well advised to know about those traits on top of energy and intelligence, because it seems all anyone talks about is energy and intelligence. I'd say the same is true for LOTS of other breeds, actually. I think the traits combine differently in various breeds, and there's obvious variation within individuals, but if someone comes to me and asks about a BC, I'm going to mention those things. 

Just because it isn't a unique trait (what unique trait, there are NO unique breed traits, just different concentrations, intensities, and combinations) doesn't mean it's not useful to be told about, you know? ESPECIALLY when it's not something a lot of popular information touches, but is common. Ie: I do the same thing with people who want a boston to be a low energy lap dog (the number of people on that board complaining and confused about energy level is sad). I don't think saying 'Hey, you're talking about BC, here are some considerations' is the same as saying "Man, you're getting a BC, you better be at the top of your game because they're not like any other dog". Frankly, Molly has a lot in common with THUD, who is about as far from a BC as you can get.

Except Thud is harder. A lot harder.


----------



## kadylady

I know someone with a Border Rat puppy. Cute. Do it! lol 

But seriously...it's nice having one dog competing and out of novice before I even have to start worrying about getting started with competition training with #2.


----------



## Laurelin

Hank is my first decidedly non quirky dog. Can't decide if it's breed or just the fact he's my first boy dog. He's such a bro dog in every way.


----------



## Laurelin

kadylady said:


> I know someone with a Border Rat puppy. Cute. Do it! lol


Is it a Quicksilver dog? I'm just curious if anyone else is breeding them.

I am planning on waiting a year and re-evaluating. My three right now are nice and so easy. It just makes it tempting to go ahead and add the final!


----------



## kadylady

Laurelin said:


> Is it a Quicksilver dog? I'm just curious if anyone else is breeding them.


Yep! The 2014 litter.


----------



## Laurelin

I am jealous! I'd love to get to see how that cross grows up! I've heard great things about their dogs.


----------



## kadylady

Laurelin said:


> I am jealous! I'd love to get to see how that cross grows up! I've heard great things about their dogs.


I haven't seen the owner in awhile (just see her at trials) since I haven't done a lot of AKC recently, but man... cute! And feisty! Interesting mix for sure. The owner was at AKC nationals with her BC and her RT this year, the BC made the finals.


----------



## Laurelin

They are so tempting! I may contact about a 2016 or 2017 litter. 

I'd definitely be interested to see what they do in experienced hands! I have seen one of the 2012 pups run and liked it.

ETA: just found another on youtube! Liked that one too! Such a great size and so cute.

EDIT 2: These dogs are identical to the dog in Hank's agility class that is suspected rat terrier x BC. Temperament, build, etc. From what I can tell. I am in love!


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> I didn't say and don't believe it's unique to BC.


No, I know you didn't. I didn't mean to imply that. I was just using your post to illustrate a point, though I know you agree with me.

I guess I was just saying that all of the things that can be difficult about dogs aren't even unique to herding dogs. I know you're as against the special snowflake thing as much as anyone, so I wasn't directing any of that at you. Just using your post to point some things out.

I just see a lot of freaking out about herding dogs (they need to much exercise!!!!!1) but the same person will turn around and recommend labs or goldens or other sporting breeds who can need just as much (and can be harder to train sometimes). And don't even get me started on people who say you can't live with X breed if you don't give it 2 hours of off leash hard core exercise every day or something.


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> I just see a lot of freaking out about herding dogs (they need to much exercise!!!!!1) but the same person will turn around and recommend labs or goldens or other sporting breeds who can need just as much (and can be harder to train sometimes). And don't even get me started on people who say you can't live with X breed if you don't give it 2 hours of off leash hard core exercise every day or something.


Yep, for sure. 

I... am really incredibly intimidated by labs and a little by goldens. It's weird. Something in the difference of energy - not like energy level but the energy around them/personality/whatever. I also think maybe it's movement. We talked about that a little bit before, about how they need to move almost MORE than herders and in my limited experience that's kind of true. I don't know. Different in some ways, similar in others, but sure as heck not easier, IMO.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Yep, for sure.
> 
> I... am really incredibly intimidated by labs and a little by goldens. It's weird. Something in the difference of energy - not like energy level but the energy around them/personality/whatever. I also think maybe it's movement. We talked about that a little bit before, about how they need to move almost MORE than herders and in my limited experience that's kind of true. I don't know. Different in some ways, similar in others, but sure as heck not easier, IMO.


IME retrievers are a lot easier than the pointers. I'm terrified of britts and GSPs and really glad we didn't go through with getting a britt. Though I've seen some male retrievers who are just super derp and super immature and unfocused - like Watson but bigger and crazier. I would love to get a little field line golden female though.

And yes, I do think they need to move more. Herding dogs often need to stay still to do their jobs, but sporting dogs are just kind of fidgety and movement oriented all the time. Not that I haven't seen some herding dogs who were similar though, but the herding dogs seem to conserve movement and sporting dogs seem to flail for lack of having something specific to do.

And Watson at least is so not visually stimulated at all. All the running and movement in the world isn't really that big of a deal to him and he doesn't focus on things that move. But his focus on scent is obnoxious.


----------



## d_ray

elrohwen said:


> IME retrievers are a lot easier than the pointers. I'm terrified of britts and GSPs and really glad we didn't go through with getting a britt. Though I've seen some male retrievers who are just super derp and super immature and unfocused - like Watson but bigger and crazier. I would love to get a little field line golden female though.
> 
> And yes, I do think they need to move more. Herding dogs often need to stay still to do their jobs, but sporting dogs are just kind of fidgety and movement oriented all the time. Not that I haven't seen some herding dogs who were similar though, but the herding dogs seem to conserve movement and sporting dogs seem to flail for lack of having something specific to do.
> 
> And Watson at least is so not visually stimulated at all. All the running and movement in the world isn't really that big of a deal to him and he doesn't focus on things that move. But his focus on scent is obnoxious.


That's hilarious. I posted that a page back about how I'm terrified of GSPs and Britts. You must have had the same experiences as me. I love the breeds, but don't know if I could live with one.


----------



## CptJack

Ironically and completely backwards (and I know it) I like Britts. I think they're my favorites. I also like all the actual spaniels, and all the setters. Wouldn't choose to live with them on my own, but labs and goldens are up there for my 'on god, please no' terror. Right beside GSDs. There is no rhyme and reason to it, at least not an easily identifiable one.

Though I WOULD enjoy, I think, a fully mature, smallish, female golden. Just not necessarily any stage up to that point.


----------



## kadylady

elrohwen said:


> I'm terrified of britts and GSPs


I am trying so extremely hard to convince my sisters husband that they do NOT need a GSP!!

ETA: The field line golden's I have met/seen in agility are very intense. 2 members in my agility club have field line golden's (brothers) that they do field stuff with in addition to agility. They are amazing field dogs, gorgeous dogs too. But holy wow are they intense. One of them also has a female who is not as field bred and she is the sweetest dog ever, still got decent drive and is doing really well in agility, but like a whole different dog from the field boys.


----------



## elrohwen

d_ray said:


> That's hilarious. I posted that a page back about how I'm terrified of GSPs and Britts. You must have had the same experiences as me. I love the breeds, but don't know if I could live with one.


Yeah, they are cool dogs, beautiful, sweet temperaments, but the amount of energy and lack of off switch kind of scares me. Like, take Watson at his worst moments of being overstimulated and unfocused and then multiply that by a dog with high energy and more stamina - not something I want to live with. At least the high energy herding dogs I have met seem easier to focus on a task.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Ironically and completely backwards (and I know it) I like Britts. I think they're my favorites. I also like all the actual spaniels, and all the setters. Wouldn't choose to live with them on my own, but labs and goldens are up there for my 'on god, please no' terror. Right beside GSDs. There is no rhyme and reason to it, at least not an easily identifiable one.
> 
> Though I WOULD enjoy, I think, a fully mature, smallish, female golden. Just not necessarily any stage up to that point.


Oh, I think the retrievers seem so much easier! Less nose/scent driven and more biddable. The spaniels should be more biddable than the pointers and stick closer, because of how they hunt, but I don't know if it necessarily plays out that way. The pointers to me seem so independent - they range out a mile and find a bird and wait for you to get your butt over there. So much stamina and drive to do what they think they need to do. At least retrievers are supposed to hang out with you all day and wait for your cue to retrieve something. I really like the majority of sport/field bred labs and goldens I've met though the males can be a lot.

My friend has a GSD and her dad has a GSP (for hunting), both about the same age and they live close enough that the dogs get together a lot. I find her GSD boy to be just a lot, and over the top, and she said her dad's GSP is now more annoying and more crazy. At least the GSD can be focused and usually has a point when he's whining, but the GSP will just wander the house whining and never stop.


----------



## sassafras

I totally get what you are saying, CptJack. Now having experienced a malinois, it's not the energy per se that could make him challenging for someone, it's the quirkiness. Not that his quirkiness is insurmountable or even terribly unique - but it is dialed up to 11 and if you weren't expecting it, it could be a real drag. Much more than his exercise requirements.


----------



## Kingfisher

Dogs who are super independent and feel no need to be stick around scare the crap out of me. I can deal with any amount of high energy, as long as it's "MOMLET'SDOSTUFFTOGETHER!!" energy. "Oh look! A bird! Oh, other dog! And new poop to smell! I love poop!" energy freaks me out.


----------



## CptJack

I think for me at some point it's kind of expectation of the dog? Like if I go in saying 'this dog is going to need to move, not be off leash reliable, and independent' how I approach the dog is different. What I expect, what I try to accomplish, changes so I don't hit the same kind of frustration. 

It also helps, admittedly, that any sporting breed that comes into this house is going to end up being my husband's. His primary criteria is that it have floppy ears, sleep with him, not be too big or too small or TOO hairy, probably run with him eventually, and be able to keep up with my dogs when we're out. Also that it be housebroken, not bite anyone, and not destroy the house. If it plays fetch or tug, it's a bonus. He doesn't care about off leash reliability, he doesn't want to take classes or compete in sports. He just wants a high energy, friendly, busy, dog. 

Frankly, my preference would be a beagle or a cocker, but I don't really care too much what he ultimately wants and if it's a Britt I'll deal pretty happily. None are dogs that meet my preferences, but none of them scare me the way him coming home with a lab would. 

Then again, I have a crush the size of Texas on Gordon Setters, which are ALSO so far outside my norm that I don't understand at ALL.



sassafras said:


> I totally get what you are saying, CptJack. Now having experienced a malinois, it's not the energy per se that could make him challenging for someone, it's the quirkiness. Not that his quirkiness is insurmountable or even terribly unique - but it is dialed up to 11 and if you weren't expecting it, it could be a real drag. Much more than his exercise requirements.


Yep, exactly what I was trying to get at. Thanks.


----------



## jade5280

My coonhounds have more handler focus than my coworkers GSP.... Fun dog, but it's brain is just everywhere ALL THE TIME.


----------



## d_ray

elrohwen said:


> Yeah, they are cool dogs, beautiful, sweet temperaments, but the amount of energy and lack of off switch kind of scares me. Like, take Watson at his worst moments of being overstimulated and unfocused and then multiply that by a dog with high energy and more stamina - not something I want to live with. At least the high energy herding dogs I have met seem easier to focus on a task.


Yep the britt we hike with is 2 years old and she never ever stops. She gets like 3 off leash runs a day and still bounces off the walls. The two GSPs I know are the same. Weirdly, the german wire-haired pointer I know is very calm and aloof.

The BCs and Aussies I know are pretty similar to my dogs. They require quite a bit of exercise and training, but are lazy in the house.


----------



## d_ray

jade5280 said:


> My coonhounds have more handler focus than my coworkers GSP.... Fun dog, but it's brain is just everywhere ALL THE TIME.


Haha yep. When we stop to chat with some GSP owners at the dog park, my dogs just linger around sniffing while we chat. GSP is over breaking branches off trees, running up to everyone, complete spazz.


----------



## dagwall

@CptJack

It makes me giggle that we are "scared" of the opposite things in dogs. Besides not wanting really high energy I'm all over the Lab/Golden crazy and fear the herder crazy/quirks.


----------



## Laurelin

I like quirks. It is kind of disconcerting not having any with Hank. He is exceedingly normal.

My paps have been just as weird and quirky as the shelties. Mia is probably the weirdest of the bunch. Idk Summer is pretty weird too. Nikki was also weird in a fun way. Trey was weird in a bad way.

I cannot do retrievers at all. Or really any gundogs. But then I said no terriers and here I am. I do think his terrierishness is somewhat tempered out being a mix. There's a lot I really love about him but his temperament is so drastically different.

I need something that is up and happy and zany. With Hank's drive and the pap's personalities and happiness. Hank is a bit serious sometimes. Idk how to explain it but he lacks some of the hyper/excitability that they have about EVERYTHING. He is more intense, more energetic by far so that seems backwards but it is something I've noticed a lot. My big concern with pure BCs is a lot are just so... serious. To be honest, I find the drivey Belgians to be more up my alley. I just don't want one with the papillons because it seems very hit or miss re: prey drive. Both Belgians and BCs are weirdo dogs though. 

The right pyrsheps seem to have that drive + UPness I like. Not all but some. They may have the market cornered on being weird lol.


----------



## Laurelin

Haha sorry for all the randomly musing about all my dogs past and present. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## d_ray

Laurelin said:


> Haha sorry for all the randomly musing about all my dogs past and present. Just thinking out loud.


Hey did you ever get the results back for Hanks DNA test?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Psh.. the energy ISN'T why I was freaking out. I was freaking out because working lines = more likely to be extra quirky. Her parents both work. I can only imagine her trying to chase the bikes/cars out here in the suburbs. I'm worried that I will have an even MORE reactive dog. My friend who normally has all retrievers got a BC pup recently.. and she is blown away by how WEIRD this puppy is and is telling me all these horror stories about his fear issues. Kairi is quirky, but she is also confident. I'm afraid I'm going to get a crazy fear reactive/aggressive BC. 

I agree with the BC energy overblown thing 100%. I used to believe it until my Aussie grew up and had an amazing off switch. Not that all of them do. I've met some seriously crazy BCs. Still.. not too worried about it. 

I'm not really too worried for real. Whatever comes my way, I will manage it. I tend to think of the worst possible outcome when I have too much time to think.


----------



## elrohwen

I've heard more horror stories about weird fear things and super reactivity in sport bred BCs vs real working farm dog type BCs. But I'm not really involved in the breed so that might be such a small sample that it's not a real trend.


----------



## Laurelin

The working BCs I know aren't even more extra quirky than the non working BCs I know. They're just pretty much all BCs. Some are very non quirky dogs and a lot have their quirks. Some are really quirky but then again there's other dogs that are just as much. The quirkiest one is a show line dog fwiw. 

If you like the breed and enjoy them you should be fine. I wouldn't worry about what ifs till you have the dog in front of you. Then you get a game plan and go.


----------



## CptJack

I've never met, or known, a non-reactive border collie from any kinds of breeding. I do know some who are so far over the top that they are basically non-functional, and who have bad or no off switches, but for reactivity, some weird fears, and being obsessive about *something*, I don't know a single one personally. That's not a huge sample size. Of that not a huge sample size, I will pick random farm bred dogs every time, because they tend to settle down better and keep their heads together (or get them together) more. I also see a lot less outright OCD in the farm bred dogs. That's here, with obviously what's local to me in lines from both. 

That said, I really agree that if you like the dogs in general you'll be fine. Molly, for all I gripe about the reactivity, took 3 whole group sessions to be working around other dogs, and is now working OFF LEASH with them. She also has like... zero fear issues outside her apparent stark raving terror of herding breeds. You'll be fine. (And I too find things to worry about when left alone to think too much.)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> The working BCs I know aren't even more extra quirky than the non working BCs I know. They're just pretty much all BCs. Some are very non quirky dogs and a lot have their quirks. Some are really quirky but then again there's other dogs that are just as much. The quirkiest one is a show line dog fwiw.
> 
> If you like the breed and enjoy them you should be fine. I wouldn't worry about what ifs till you have the dog in front of you. Then you get a game plan and go.


It's just my insecure brain telling me things that aren't true. Puppy anxiety and stuff.

I didn't get a sport bred BC because the ones I know are absolutely insane amount of intense crazy, well that and none of those breeders are going to hand me a puppy with no sport titles. I was less worried about myself with a working bred gal.


----------



## Laurelin

Obviously I haven't been there to train and watch every BC grow up at every moment but I have met quite a few that aren't reactive. Or at least aren't so reactive it's a huge issue and they can never go anywhere or do anything, etc without reacting. Some of the girls can be snarky with other dogs. A lot are noise sensitive and obviously motion sensitive.

Personally I have not seen much difference between sport and working BCs in intensity and crazy (or even lack thereof). Without asking the owner where they came from I cannot tell them apart usually and if I can guess it's usually structural or color stuff that gives it away. There's a couple common bloodlines around here that really stick out to me because they tend to look similar. The show line dogs have not been mellow either. Far from it, in fact.

I recently found out 2 BCs I know are littermates. The girl is a small, pointy, superfast, slinky, intense red and white thing. Maybe my favorite BC ever, she is mesmerizing. The boy is a big, very hairy, very chill, moderate in agility, very upright, almost solid black, blocky kind of guy with floppy ears. I honestly thought the first was a sports bred dog and the second was a working line dog but nope. They're both littermates bred for sports.


----------



## CptJack

I don't mean reactive has to equal never go anywhere or do anything without reacting. I mean speaking with owners they all lose it and bark/lunge at SOMETHING and had to be counter conditioned and managed and trained and worked with. Obviously if they were non-functional reactive, I wouldn't know them through sports ;-) Not that, again, individuality doesn't matter. I'm talking the same kind of trends you are, and based on a still relatively small sample size.

But the difference between the sports and working dogs is really obvious Like you can tell from looking at the dogs, but you can also tell by watching them in their down time ('down time' in the case of the sporters) Honestly, a lot of the higher level competitors (like go to nationals) here won't touch the sports BC lines that are most common in the area, and are often crossed into the AKC/Confo dogs. They're just too 'high', over the top, too downright neurotic to be good sports dogs. Not that little bit reactive, or one or two weird fears or quirks or obsessions that I meant when I said I'd never seen a BC with zero of those traits. Just... over the top, dial it up to 23, can't come down from it. There are still some around but they're moving out of popularity with sports people in my area.

(And my area, as we all know, is rural and doesn't exactly have a huge agility scene)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I'm going purely by my experiences and the dogs I know around here. I will have more to share when I actually own one, and I'm sure my observations will change. I know that no matter what it is an individual dog thing, especially within such a diverse breed.


----------



## Laurelin

I have seen a couple BCs with zero BC traits. Generally aren't my kind of dog really and kind of boring tbh. Not very many of these thankfully. 

It is interesting. I hear some things about so and so line having issues but who knows what is true or not. There's a good hand full of dogs from the larger sport kennels here. Some of the dogs are very very high all the time but so are some of the rescues and working dogs. I've heard rumors of unstable temperaments but dont pay too much attention since those breeders dont interest me at all. And the highest one I know is a confo/sport kind of dog. 

I'll be honest in that if I get a BC and not a mix I'd probably go sport line. Or rescue. Most my favorites are rescues.


----------



## CptJack

In fairness people who see Molly in any kind of public or class environment think she's high as heck too - I mean the foundations people. The little bit we talk they're surprised that most of what she does is sleep on the couch most days. Meanwhile I talk to the people above me/competing at higher levels and their dogs have to be kenneled outside to keep them taking the world and house apart. Then again I'm STILL not convinced some of those situations aren't people who make their own problem. 

Dunno. I may just like working dogs based on some undefinable and have a bad case of confirmation bias happening, too. Don't think that's entirely it, but it almost certainly plays a role because psychology.


----------



## Laurelin

Everyone I know keeps their BCs inside the house wih their other dogs even the aforementioned high as a kite all the time one. He's a neat dog really. If I get a BC I'd aim for a medium drive one. They seem to do better for most people in sports and outside sports.


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Everyone I know keeps their BCs inside the house wih their other dogs even the aforementioned high as a kite all the time one. He's a neat dog really. If I get a BC I'd aim for a medium drive one. They seem to do better for most people in sports and outside sports.


I didn't say that well. The dogs ARE inside most of the time, but in case of leaving the house to work or whatever they're kenneled outside. I don't think it's really a case of SA, but more the dogs never graduate the crate and stop doing things like flooding the house, or turning on the stove and the like and they're just not interested in full time crating an already over the top dog. Not that I can talk. Thud's never graduating the crate, either.

I don't know what to call Molly drive wise and I honestly? Don't much care. Middle of the road would be my ideal, or even a little low. We'll see how I feel when I start handling her around more than two obstacles at a time.


----------



## Laurelin

I have given up on not crating Mia. She's 6 and still climbs shelves and tears things up. :/

And really poor hank is having to suffer the consequences and stay kenneled. He's still in a shredding phase though. 

I've thought how nice it could be to have an outdoor kennel some days for hank. But I don't trust him to stay in it. One day he's going to figure out he can jump the fence by climbing the trees. 

My dogs are all too barky to stay outside too


----------



## elrohwen

I still haven't trained with a dog who was higher than Watson during classes. And I've had a lot of pitying looks/comments from people with high drive herding/working dogs. The thought of going through classes with another dog just like him is exhausting and does turn me off of BCs a bit (though I have to imagine that a dog like him but more handler focused would probably be easier)


----------



## CptJack

Unfortunately, in my experience, no matter how handler focused they normally are, once they're really high, it's over and done and focus is as gone as if they were a beagle chasing a bunny. They *can't* think. So you still have to cap it and bring them down some to get any kind of work done at all. So... still about like Watson sounds like

As an aside, the kennels I've seen have been really nice. Concrete pad, wired/secure top, pad lock, dog house, kiddie pool, shade tarp or shady location. I'd be okay leaving most of my dogs in that except I live near too many people for them not to have crap to bark at and drive people nuts. I'm rural but not rural enough to get away with that.


----------



## Laurelin

Hank is perfect really regarding drive in class. He is not dog or people reactive at all. The BC x rat thin in our class is definitely DR but she's not as intense as he is when working by a lot. He brings it though when we're working. Last week he jumped five feet up and latched on to my shoulder at one point. Not that biting is good but he gets real wild working. Waiting his turn he is very calm and lies down. My paps would never turn off during classes. 

If I could do that again I'd be golden lol.


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, if I can keep Molly from flying too high with whatever, and I mean adrenaline high here since drive is still weird for me, she's pretty okay and can stay with it and isn't all that reactive. The second she's really going though it is DONE, we are finished, and THEN reactivity starts, along with just plain wild out of control-ness. It's a definite balancing act I'm still figuring out.

I think it'll get easier both when she's older and we're both more experienced with each other.


----------



## Laurelin

Hank is going to be one of those dogs that makes me look like a spectacular trainer when I really am not. I guess I shouldnt complain but I miss the papillon frantic enthusiasm sometimes. 

Change of pace is fun though.


----------



## elrohwen

I do imagine that some of Watson's issues are related to being intact. Obviously I'll never know for sure (even I neutered him I could say he got better due to age or training or something), but I think being intact just makes him dog obsessive. He feels the need to look at every dog, figure out if they are male or female, see if he might like them or not, etc etc. It's exhausting. He's almost incapable of just not noticing other dogs. He finally got ok with all of the dogs in our last class (almost all intact males too) and then in the last class a dog came in towards the end and he was completely distracted trying to look at the dog and figure out what it was. Sometimes he loves the dog and screeches in excitement, other times he hates it and barks and growls, and often he's able to tune the dog out after a little bit, but still always with the obsession. 

But I've also learned that if he's not excited and obnoxious and whining at me, he's completely flat and won't work at all. I spent so much time calming him down that now he walks into a training place and if there aren't dogs, he just sits there and won't do anything. It's weird. So we need high as a kite, but then we need to focus it on me.

I'm expecting/hoping that the new pup won't have the dog obsession thing (I've never met a female Welshie who acted that way, but I have met other young males who do the same thing). If I kept the the rest of his personality and got rid of that part it would be so so much better.


----------



## Laurelin

Haha I say that then i remember hank was still last at our end of class competition.


----------



## CptJack

Kylie is the dog that makes me look good, consistently. Go anywhere, do anything, she's perfectly behaved. She is, however, sometimes also really flat. Like really just collapses under pressure. So I have to be really careful not to squash her. 

The Molly about half the time makes me look like an idiot, and I spend all my time trying to get her to COME DOWN A LITTLE PLEASE AND THANK YOU. I mean she WON our little end of foundations classes, but the only reason she's making me look good now is she's already done all this stuff. I swear, alternating between the two, especially in agility, gives me mental whiplash.


----------



## Laurelin

My wildest dog out in public is probably Summer, which is hilarious.


----------



## luv mi pets

I would love to get a high energy dog. My dogs are getting older and wiser. They wait at the gate for me when I go four-wheeling. They used to go out with me. I miss that. I dog sat for a Vizla . I loved it. That dog was so fun. He was from hunting lines. It was like a dog on crack the first two days he was here. By day four, he was like melted butter. It was so fun to watch him zoom all over the place. The owner was a co-worker and other workers were laughing and filming this dog when I brought him to work so his owner could take him home. He was so tired. It was so funny this was a dog who would sit in his kennel barking the day she brought him to work, he would just lay and moan when he was asked to move. I can't wait for her to go on vacation this summer. I will have the dog again. Hopefully he won't be as wise as my dogs and wait by the gate for me to come back.


----------



## Paviche

Laughing at the Brittany and GSP talk 

Rowan is super easy and definitely not-Brittany-like in some ways (he's really relaxed, great off switch, ready to go when I am but couch potato otherwise.) But Riffer has the manic energy of a GSP combined with the quirkiness/reactivity/weirdness of a herder and I've never had a dog as difficult as him before. I decided to go with a Silken for my next dog for a lot of reasons, and one of them is that they're easy dogs. I need easy after Riff.


----------



## Kingfisher

I think my border collie missed the reactivity memo. There is literally nothing that sets him off. He stares at cats and lasers (NOT!!! my doing. Although he miraculously calls off of them really well), and will get a little stare-y at other reactive dogs. But I have never had any "We have to get out of here" situations. I don't know what it is, he just....isn't reactive. And I take zero credit for it, I didn't do anything spectacular while raising him. Keeper just is really, really mellow. I actually want my next BC to be decently high drive. 

He has quirks, certainly. Like staring and squeaking at the "blanket monster" (my hand grabbing his feet from under a blanket), staring at the donkey (also NOT!! ok), or his extreme love of water. But I can't think of any situation where I haven't been able to ask him politely to stop what he's doing and be a polite citizen. So there are 15 mph border collies, they're not all 100.


----------



## elrohwen

My husband had a britt growing up who definitely wasn't crazy and go go go. She was sweet and laid back and a good family dog. A close friend of mine also had a britt who was awesome, though I didn't know her until she was maybe 7 so I'm sure that helped. But she was more laid back than Watson even.

When we were first looking for a britt those were the types of dogs I was looking for, but I quickly realized that's not really what the non-BYBs are breeding. Most breeders I was finding had dual hunting/confo dogs, many kept in kennels probably because they were too wild in the house. Nothing wrong with kenneled hunting dogs, but I want to know that the parents are easy to live with at least.


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> My husband had a britt growing up who definitely wasn't crazy and go go go. She was sweet and laid back and a good family dog. A close friend of mine also had a britt who was awesome, though I didn't know her until she was maybe 7 so I'm sure that helped. But she was more laid back than Watson even.
> 
> When we were first looking for a britt those were the types of dogs I was looking for, but I quickly realized that's not really what the non-BYBs are breeding. Most breeders I was finding had dual hunting/confo dogs, many kept in kennels probably because they were too wild in the house. Nothing wrong with kenneled hunting dogs, but I want to know that the parents are easy to live with at least.


 I see a lot of hunting dogs kept in kennel type environments. I don't think it's because they're wild. I think it's just because they are high energy and when you have 5+ high energy young sporting/hunting breeds you don't have much other choice then to kennel them. I think in a home environment most of them would do fine. ALSO in your run of the mill hunting kennel, basic OB isn't a top priority.


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> I see a lot of hunting dogs kept in kennel type environments. I don't think it's because they're wild. I think it's just because they are high energy and when you have 5+ high energy young sporting/hunting breeds you don't have much other choice then to kennel them. I think in a home environment most of them would do fine. ALSO in your run of the mill hunting kennel, basic OB isn't a top priority.


All true, but you also don't know if a dog has an off switch in the house if you don't live with them in the house. I want a dog primarily as a family pet, so I want to buy from people whose dogs live as family pets. I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with keeping dogs kenneled, especially working or hunting dogs who get lots of training and activity, but it's just not a breeder I would choose to get a dog from probably.


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> All true, but you also don't know if a dog has an off switch in the house if you don't live with them in the house. I want a dog primarily as a family pet, so I want to buy from people whose dogs live as family pets. I don't think there's anything inherently wrong with keeping dogs kenneled, especially working or hunting dogs who get lots of training and activity, but it's just not a breeder I would choose to get a dog from probably.


Yeah I wouldn't buy from a breeder like that unless I was looking specifically for a hunting dog. Ryker's breeder bred hunting dogs, but all of her dogs (I think she had 8) lived in her house and were crate trained.


----------



## Laurelin

wrong thread.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Well.. she's here. First night was lots of crying in crate, but she did quiet down after awhile. The good news is.. Kairi likes her.. a lot. The bad news is.. the puppy hates her. She has snapped at her twice for real. She is staying separated right now and can see her through the xpen only. I really hope she is just de-stressing and gets better because it breaks my heart for poor Kairi who is nothing but wiggles and play. She is also over exuberant and scaring the poor thing. Other than that.. she is a confident and playful pup.


----------



## NyxForge

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Well.. she's here. First night was lots of crying in crate, but she did quiet down after awhile. The good news is.. Kairi likes her.. a lot. The bad news is.. the puppy hates her. She has snapped at her twice for real. She is staying separated right now and can see her through the xpen only. I really hope she is just de-stressing and gets better because it breaks my heart for poor Kairi who is nothing but wiggles and play. She is also over exuberant and scaring the poor thing. Other than that.. she is a confident and playful pup.


OMG! So cuuute!


----------



## kadylady

OMG!! The cute!! And the fluff!!! And the CUTE!!!!


----------



## elrohwen

Oh how cute! So much fluff!


----------



## kcomstoc

OMG FTLOD she's so cute!!!! I need an aussie someday  this makes it official I can't wait for all the cute pictures, poor Kairi though just wanting to love the cute puppy and the puppy's like "I don't like you big dog"


----------



## Laurelin

Soooooo fluffy!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Well.. she's here. First night was lots of crying in crate, but she did quiet down after awhile. The good news is.. Kairi likes her.. a lot. The bad news is.. the puppy hates her. She has snapped at her twice for real. She is staying separated right now and can see her through the xpen only. I really hope she is just de-stressing and gets better because it breaks my heart for poor Kairi who is nothing but wiggles and play. She is also over exuberant and scaring the poor thing. Other than that.. she is a confident and playful pup.



I know coming back and looking at this thread is not good for me,,, but I can't help myself lol Congratulations she's awesome !!!!!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Thanks!!! One more just to torture you all. 

She is a Border Collie, not an Aussie, actually.  I know the two can look very similar, especially as puppies!
The reason puppy got so freaked out by Kairi is because my doorbell went off and Kairi went nuts (at the doorbell) right as puppy was sniffing her. Then later Kairi got so excited she made puppy tumble over and scared her. Sigh. She is doing pretty good right now though through the xpen. She seems very interested in her.

Also, 

Her name is Ember.


----------



## jade5280

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Thanks!!! One more just to torture you all.
> 
> She is a Border Collie, not an Aussie, actually.  I know the two can look very similar, especially as puppies!
> The reason puppy got so freaked out by Kairi is because my doorbell went off and Kairi went nuts (at the doorbell) right as puppy was sniffing her. Then later Kairi got so excited she made puppy tumble over and scared her. Sigh. She is doing pretty good right now though through the xpen. She seems very interested in her.
> 
> Also,
> 
> Her name is Ember.


Dyyyyyyyingggg. She's the cutest! Love her name!!!!!


----------



## kcomstoc

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Thanks!!! One more just to torture you all.
> 
> She is a Border Collie, not an Aussie, actually.
> Her name is Ember.


My bad  Ember is a perfect name for her, still very adorable

ETA: just noticed that she looks kinda similar to a BC mix that I know who is a very well behaved dog, very well trained too


----------



## CptJack

She is ADORABLE *and* gorgeous. You are going to have so much fun!


----------



## chimunga

I made the mistake of liking my local shelter on facebook. And it seems like the majority of the dogs they have are year old dogs that I want. And then I have to take a huge step back because having two teenage dogs at the same time is literally the worst idea ever for me. 

Especially since we can only have two pets living on base, so I have to chose NextDog very carefully.


----------



## luv mi pets

ftlod very cute puppy Don't stress too much about the two. You will be telling us soon about the wild dogs that are running around your house and are the best of buds. 

Your two dogs will compliment each other very nicely when you have them out and about. Very cute puppy.


----------



## Sandakat

Cuteness overload! She is adorable.


----------



## elrohwen

I got to see the puppies! We stopped by the breeder's house on the way to Nationals. Puppies were exactly two weeks old and had just opened their eyes, and were trying mostly unsuccessfully to walk. They are so darn cute. One of them is a runt and they are supplementing her feedings, but she's strong and eats a lot so she should be fine. She's everyone's favorite - me because I like her markings and color (she was the first pup I posted on this thread right after they were born), and the breeders because everybody loves an underdog. Momma Sadie was looking much more slim and trim since the babies and was very happy to see us.

Sorry they are so big!

Puppy pile:





















Cute little Jellybean, the runt, prefers snuggling with the largest boy pup in the litter:












Working on walking skills:




















The whole gang (darn pvc pipe in the way):


----------



## d_ray

elrowhen, you just made my day! Love them! I can't wait to see them in a couple weeks. They are beyond cute!


----------



## elrohwen

I should mention that we didn't even pose them in a line. They did that on their own as we were getting ready to leave.


----------



## CptJack

Oh gosh, they are so cute. 

And I so can't wait to kick back and watch the summer puppies this year, because mine's all grown up.


----------



## jade5280

*@elrohwen * Cute little jelly beans!


----------



## cookieface

Elrohwen - They are the cutest little puplets! 

A woman in our nose work class just had a litter of borzoi and sent pictures. I think her 2-day-old pups are close to the same size as Watson's 2-week-old babies.


----------



## elrohwen

cookieface said:


> Elrohwen - They are the cutest little puplets!
> 
> A woman in our nose work class just had a litter of borzoi and sent pictures. I think her 2-day-old pups are close to the same size as Watson's 2-week-old babies.


Do you know how much they weigh? I think the Welsh pups are around 2lbs now except for Jellybean who is around 1lb.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Welshie pups getting bigger! Not much longer now!


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> Do you know how much they weigh? I think the Welsh pups are around 2lbs now except for Jellybean who is around 1lb.


I can ask on Saturday. Two weeks ago, the borzoi woman and the dachshund woman were talking about birth weights; I think the borzoi woman said they're generally between 1 and 2 pounds at birth. But I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## elrohwen

cookieface said:


> I can ask on Saturday. Two weeks ago, the borzoi woman and the dachshund woman were talking about birth weights; I think the borzoi woman said they're generally between 1 and 2 pounds at birth. But I could be remembering wrong.


Yeah, 1-2lbs at birth would be about double the size. I'm always impressed with how big borzoi are when I see them in person - in my head they are more greyhound sized.


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> Yeah, 1-2lbs at birth would be about double the size. I'm always impressed with how big borzoi are when I see them in person - in my head they are more greyhound sized.


The one in our class is such a sweetheart. The first day, he apparently gave up trying to sniff out treats and just lay down. He's come up and put his head in my lap and leaned into me. Of all the dogs in the class, I think he's my favorite. There's an ESS in the class, too.

And to keep this on topic, all this puppy talk is making me miss baby Tyson.


----------



## elrohwen

cookieface said:


> The one in our class is such a sweetheart. The first day, he apparently gave up trying to sniff out treats and just lay down. He's come up and put his head in my lap and leaned into me. Of all the dogs in the class, I think he's my favorite. There's an ESS in the class, too.
> 
> And to keep this on topic, all this puppy talk is making me miss baby Tyson.


I saw him in your video on the other thread and had to do a double take. He's so big now! Is he bigger than Katie?


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> I saw him in your video on the other thread and had to do a double take. He's so big now! Is he bigger than Katie?


He's about the same size, I think. Maybe a smidge shorter and bit heavier. I remember the breeder saying a few times that his dam didn't have "her body type" and I can see the difference between him and Katie. It's not as obvious now that he's lost his baby pudge (or, as my husband says, now that I'm starving him), but I can see that he's more solid whereas Katie is more lean and leggy. They're both unhappy that I can still pick them up and carry them.


----------



## missc89

Little bit of an update for all of you fine DF people - it looks like I will be getting my pup at the end of July/beginning of August, and my SO and I are actually planning to move in together between August and October (He prefers August because he said he would love to be in a townhouse with me for his birthday. I'm squee-ing like a little school girl whose crush just told her her dress looks pretty - anyway!) 

So it's going to be a LOT of fun getting the dog, moving apartments, and introducing the cats to the dog all within the same week or two probably (seriously, in October I ended up with a new car, new job, and new apartment all within the same week, so if I'm going by that, I'm going to get my dog, the townhouse, and my SO will be in Sudbury when all of this goes down lol) I will be taking a video of the first time the cats and puppy meet at the new place.


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Little bit of an update for all of you fine DF people - it looks like I will be getting my pup at the end of July/beginning of August, and my SO and I are actually planning to move in together between August and October (He prefers August because he said he would love to be in a townhouse with me for his birthday. I'm squee-ing like a little school girl whose crush just told her her dress looks pretty - anyway!)
> 
> So it's going to be a LOT of fun getting the dog, moving apartments, and introducing the cats to the dog all within the same week or two probably (seriously, in October I ended up with a new car, new job, and new apartment all within the same week, so if I'm going by that, I'm going to get my dog, the townhouse, and my SO will be in Sudbury when all of this goes down lol) I will be taking a video of the first time the cats and puppy meet at the new place.


Congrats on the new puppy and the new house! Hope you find a nice place.


----------



## gingerkid

This will probably not help anyone here, but there is a thing on Netflix called "Puppy Party".

It is pretty much what it sounds like. It is 40 minutes of just puppies.


----------



## Laurelin

Laurelin said:


> I'll be getting a dog or puppy sometime this next year. Possibly in just a few months but more likely winter. Pup or dog depends on a few things. Trying to avoid getting both but..... I have a feeling in the next couple years I'll end up with two new dogs. :/





Laurelin said:


> Maybe if things work out right I'll have an adopted dog this year and a pup next year.


Lol just revisiting. I still want another dog. :/

I am TRYING to hold out to start networking until next September. Then Hank will have been here a year.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> Lol just revisiting. I still want another dog. :/
> 
> I am TRYING to hold out to start networking until next September. Then Hank will have been here a year.


Have you picked a breed/breeder yet?


----------



## Laurelin

No, sadly. I can't decide what I want to do. There's two BC breeders I like. One my friend just got a pup from and he's all kinds of awesome (He's Lodin's 3/4ths brother since you know Lodin). Holding him and playing with him and my other friend's new MAS did not help. There's also a working BC breeder I like. Ideally I wait and see how my friend's pup turns out and get some more sports experience and see if I can apply for that breeder. Honestly, I don't have the experience needed in sports yet for my top choices.

But then I really like K/******* too but the breeder has been having some health issues and may stop breeding. That plus importing and stuff. 

And then pyrsheps because they're scruffy and neat.

And then I kinda want a sport mix but finding one of those (not from the breeder I don't like) will be difficult! 

I have also thought about applying with BC R&R or ABCR to try to foster border collies for a while. Maybe scratch that new dog itch while not actually getting a new dog.

Part of me really doesn't want 4 dogs because that's crazy dog lady territory but Mia and Summer hardly count. I really just want two dogs to really pour time and energy into training. Hank is WAY easier than I anticipated. Poor guy has to put up with me all the time and I feel like I do better when I can spread myself out and not just pressure one dog. If that makes ANY sense... Mia has grown into herself and calmed down a lot. I miss having a project dog


----------



## CptJack

> If that makes ANY sense... Mia has grown into herself and calmed down a lot. I miss having a project dog


This is why I have 5 dogs. Jack and Bug don't do much by preference and physical limitation (respectively). Thud is, bless him, a wonderful dog with plenty of energy and who requires I expend tons of it, but both physically and mentally I don't think I could find a worse sports prospect if I tried. He is also really not a dog who will 'indulge me' for long by working WITH me. 

And Kylie was kind of cracking at being on the receiving end of all of my attention and focus and "WANT TO DO THINGS".

To a degree that my husband flat out said I'm never allowed to have one dog. I'm not particularly active but apparently I kind of fry dogs if I don't spread it around.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Congrats on the new puppy and the new house! Hope you find a nice place.


Thank you!


----------



## elrohwen

I am looking forward to spreading things out over two dogs. In a way I'm worried I won't be able to put enough time into the puppy (or that Watson will be totally neglected), but it will also be a relief to not worry about what Watson is doing so much. We took a very long break over the past year and it was nice. I missed doing stuff, but I didn't miss having to deal with his obnoxious self in a group class environment. And when we did finally do a group class he was predictably obnoxious, but his actual work was very nice and better than I expected. I think just letting him grow up and grow into himself is important and not something I can rush. According to literally every Welshie person ever, he will be 5 years old before his brain shows up completely.

Not sure how I feel about going back to conformation showing. I feel like Watson and I finally have a pretty good relationship in the ring and he knows what I want, but I just don't enjoy going to shows that much. All the driving and the sitting around, just to go in for 2 minutes (and probably lose now that he's a special and competing against professionally handled dogs). But when other Welshie people are there it's fun for the social aspect, so maybe it will be nice to get back into that with the puppy. 

Part of me wishes we were getting a herding breed, because I would like to try owning one and there are so many that would be a great fit. But then my husband loves Welshies, and I left the National specialty thinking "Welshies are the bestest ever!" And if we do end up having kids they will probably fit into that lifestyle so much better than a BC or aussie or something. I don't want to commit to a dog that absolutely needs to be a lifestyle if in a couple years I won't be able to devote so much time to it. Welshies love to do stuff, but they also love to curl up next to you on the couch, and they generally love kids.


----------



## Laurelin

I think I need something very high drive next. I have been a bit nervous adding something like that because of work and papillons and I don't want to mess it up. But I wear out my dog generally verses them wearing me out haha. Hank is mid high I would say. Very high energy and such a good good boy. It's nice having a dog that just can do the fun stuff without the work. But I need more work to do. I wouldn't classify myself as particularly intense but... Hank is higher energy than virtually every dog we meet save a few sport bred dogs. So he's been a real confidence boost that way. But he doesn't have many quirks like a lot of the breeds I like do.


----------



## CptJack

I'm honestly grateful to be so far out from another dog right now - and not just because Molly's still young. I don't know what I'd do. The combination of traits I like and want doesn't seem to actually exist. Which is fine, since they're contradictory. 

I like energy and drive and weirdness. I don't like reactivity/fearfulness/aggression of any stripe. I also don't really like physicality, hardness and excessive friendliness. I probably dislike reactivity less than I dislike physical dogs who love everyone. 

Basically I want a high energy, high drive, at least soft-ish, biddable, aloof, but extremely confident, non reactive dog. That weighs under 40 lbs

I don't think that dog exists. (ETA: As a breed. That's close to Kylie. Just... Kylie with more drive.)


----------



## elrohwen

Yeah, I've decided I want all of the fun without the work. Haha. I want to do stuff with my dogs, and go to classes and train at home, but I still don't have a high desire to show and trial (never have, thought it might develop, but it hasn't). And I would rather spend that training time having fun with a dog instead of dealing with lots of reactivity, or idiot boy brain (looking at you, Watson), or DA or whatever. 

The only thing I worry about with this litter is level of food drive. Momma dog is very sweet, and has an RN (which isn't saying that much, but it's something) but her owner has admitted that her food drive is low. Last weekend she was obsessed with food, but then she's nursing 9 babies. So that's something I want to make sure look at closely during puppy selection. But she otherwise has a fantastic temperament, and she is active and has a decent amount of prey drive, and is more handler focused than Watson. Her sire is also a fantastic dog with performance and hunting titles. So we'll see. As much as I would love a high drive dog and I'm confident I could make it work at least in my current situation, I guess I'm afraid to make that leap and end up with more of a project than I'm interested in. Watson honestly has plenty of drive to do what I want, I just haven't been able to harness it that well.

I do want to steal my friends' ACDx. He's pretty reactive on leash, but he's smart as a whip, has perfect recall, and I could probably train him to Watson's current level in about a month. But he's also really reactive, barks a ton, doesn't love kids, isn't cuddly, etc etc.

ETA: CptJack, I want the same things and I agree that it's such a hard balance to find. I think it's out there, but it's more of a luck thing once you've narrowed it down to a specific breed. I've decided to land on the possibility of lower drive and handler focus but also less chance of fear/reactivity/aggression for right now. Maybe later in life I will want to go the other way.


----------



## missc89

CptJack said:


> I'm honestly grateful to be so far out from another dog right now - and not just because Molly's still young. I don't know what I'd do. The combination of traits I like and want doesn't seem to actually exist. Which is fine, since they're contradictory.
> 
> I like energy and drive and weirdness. I don't like reactivity/fearfulness/aggression of any stripe. I also don't really like physicality, hardness and excessive friendliness. I probably dislike reactivity less than I dislike physical dogs who love everyone.
> 
> Basically I want a high energy, high drive, at least soft-ish, biddable, aloof, but extremely confident, non reactive dog. That weighs under 40 lbs
> 
> I don't think that dog exists. (ETA: As a breed. That's close to Kylie. Just... Kylie with more drive.)


I dunno, your dog description kind of sounds like a MAS imo! Or a small Aussie!


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> I dunno, your dog description kind of sounds like a MAS imo! Or a small Aussie!


Except that lots of Aussies can be reactive and not dog friendly. They also tend towards a harder temperament and being really physical which is I think what CptJack does not want. Though MAS may be less so than Aussies.


----------



## CptJack

Even MAS can sometimes have problems with reactivity, though they're on my short list for someday because they tend to be softer and less physical and reactivity SEEMS to be less of a thing.

I don't know, in real life, a single aussie that isn't reactive. I also don't know a single aussie that isn't super, duper physical and kind of 'harder' than I prefer. I can handle the reactivity, the hardness isn't a huge deal, but I really can not overstate the hatred I have of being body slammed and checked and climbed on by an exuberant dog. I was kind of unaware of how much but life with Thud has taught me good and well that, no. I do not want a dog who's preferred playstyle is 'rough-house' or 'wrestle' or who shows affection by leaping on people as a default.

If I go with another purebred herder, though, it's very likely to be another BC or a sheltie. Ultimately I'd rather have reactive than physical or hard.


----------



## elrohwen

See, I kind of love physical dogs. Haha. It can get annoying, and I really don't like dogs who climb on me on the couch (though I think some of that is training, because I have taught climbing dogs to just sit next to me for attention). I'm kind of looking forward to my next dog being less physical (which is typical of females), but I also enjoy that about Watson. I didn't enjoy it as much before he had bite inhibition, but now it's fun. That's something I find appealing about Aussies, as well as a little bit harder temperament. I like softer dogs, but I don't like stressy.

ETA: And I don't like reactivity! Watson is mild, and usually in an excited "OMG I just saw a dog! Can I get close to it? Can I stare at it?!" kind of way. But lately when he's passed other dogs without even looking at them, and with no input from me, it's so so nice. I hate having to micromanage him when we're out and about and make sure I catch him before he can get himself worked up. And I hate how obsessed he is with other dogs in classes. And when people tell me what I should have done to discourage that, I tell them I did all of that! I've done everything except neutering him. It's not unmanageable, but it's exhausting.


----------



## missc89

I'm looking forward to having a dog that won't leave me alone! I'm also like 5'9'' and fit and used to do a lot of martial arts so wrestling is kind of my thing..lol I'm a bit too rough for some dogs so if a dog enjoys playing a bit rougher I'm okay with that!


----------



## Beta Man

Just talked to my breeder, thought about May 1st would be my arrival date, looks like it will be closer to May 15th or so


I really can't stand the waiting, I've researched, spent a ton on stuff for him I may not even need, etc!!

I go on vacation May 29-July 1st, so having the time to train/housebreak him will be nice, and it's probably for the best, but I really want the little guy soon!


----------



## elrohwen

Beta Man said:


> Just talked to my breeder, thought about May 1st would be my arrival date, looks like it will be closer to May 15th or so
> 
> 
> I really can't stand the waiting, I've researched, spent a ton on stuff for him I may not even need, etc!!
> 
> I go on vacation May 29-July 1st, so having the time to train/housebreak him will be nice, and it's probably for the best, but I really want the little guy soon!


What breed are you getting?


----------



## CptJack

missc89 said:


> I'm looking forward to having a dog that won't leave me alone! I'm also like 5'9'' and fit and used to do a lot of martial arts so wrestling is kind of my thing..lol I'm a bit too rough for some dogs so if a dog enjoys playing a bit rougher I'm okay with that!


Yeah, velcro doesn't really relate in my head to physicality. It's just a play style, matter of body awareness, and respect of personal space. Both Molly and Kylie are perfect for me in that regard, in that they 'give' to body pressure (someone coming into their space) and move out of the way. Right now Kylie's on my lap and Molly's on my feet, and if I get up they'll both escort me to the bathroom, and see if I'm up to any kind of game/going to do anything fun. If I have them out and about, Kylie has to be TOLD to get off my heels and had to be trained that for agility. Molly works at a distance, but she absolutely will not lose sight or awareness of me. 

Conversely Thud, right now, is on a different floor of the house, asleep on the bed (or outside) and if I walked up there he wouldn't lift his head. Out and about, he has no problem leaving me (though Molly's a good fail safe) and has to be on a long line off and on to reinforce that. He doesn't sleep with me - by choice he sleeps in his crate or outside. He's exceptionally independent. It's just that when he decides he wants to play with me his version is to jump on my face, bite me, or come up to me on the couch and wallow on me. Violently. The best way to engage him is to encourage him to jump on me or wrestle with me. It's the only reward I have that he will work for, for any length of time. The biting has slacked off, but end of the day? 

I. Hate. It. 

Cuddle with me on the couch, sleep with me at night, and when you want to show affection sit beside me or touching me but do it gently and nicely and not with full body contact. Let me teach you something, chase me, I'll chase you, chase a ball, play frisbee, go on a hike, tug, hide treats for you to find, whatever - I'm willing to engage in lots of play with my dogs but Jesus Christ stop with the violence. 

But in fairness, I 'touch out' with people too and someone invading my personal space or touching me in a friendly way but who isn't a child or spouse? Bugs the crap out of me, too.


----------



## Laurelin

I want 25 lbs. extremely high energy. Extremely high drive. Stellar off switch. Fun. Good with other dogs. Good with people. I'm not sure where to find that. :/

Most MAS are not edgy enough for me but I did meet one yesterday (could be a small Aussie though) that fit the bill. BCs I love and also dislike. I meet some that seem very depressed and soft and others that seem to only barely function normally but the good ones I love. My trainers BC is close to ideal but he's too big for me. He's also one of a very few BCs I have met that seems to have no eye at all. He is more in your face and straightforward. I want a similar potential for their level of performance. I want more handler sensitivity than Hank has. That is my biggest gripe. He is a bit too 'doggy' for me for lack of a better word. 

I'm going to have to compromise somewhere. I'm just not sure where.


----------



## elrohwen

Watson routinely punches me in the face and will roll over my head if I'm lying on the ground. He also punches my friend in the man parts at full speed whenever he sees him (friend is getting better at predicting this and covering up first). I love it! haha


----------



## jade5280

I also really like physical dogs, but there is a line that I draw. I don't want dogs slamming into me or stepping on me. Both of mine are good with polite cuddling and I love it. They are the perfect level of physical affection for me. I don't like aloof dogs that don't enjoy physical contact. Our huskies were always like that, anything more than a pet and they wanted nothing to do with you. I will take a physically hard dog over a reactive one. Omg Gypsy's reactivity is exhausting. I can't just take her for a normal walk without stressing out and always looking around.


----------



## Effisia

Guys it's really happening! Our puppy is now a week old! The next couple of weeks are going to be moving so slowly... The pups were born last Wednesday - 3 boys and 6 girls, which is apparently a big litter for Eurasiers. According to the breeder, she thinks that most will be medium/dark red with black tipping, though there's one girl and one boy that may end up being more tri-colored. 

So. Very. VERY. Excited!!! We're already starting a name list. The highest contenders at the moment are Wembley, Sprocket, Fenris, Oberon, or Wicket. Hope to have pictures to share soon!


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> Both of mine are good with polite cuddling and I love it.


I do like dogs who understand that there is a time for physical and a time to be polite and cuddle. My friends have a ~70lb rottiexlab and he will climb on your lap and pin you to the couch and look so happy about it. It's cute but I would not want to live with that. Then again, maybe if he lived with me he would learn to be more polite, I don't know. Another friend had a JRT who had to be on you at all times, but after a few days of dog sitting I taught her to be next to me on the couch and touching, instead of on top of me.

I also don't like dogs who don't cuddle or want physical attention. I grew up with schnauzers and they weren't cuddly at all. The male was super velcro with my mom, but he just sat next to her or slept next to her bed. The female like attention and hugs, but then wanted to go lay on the other side of the room. I was so excited to finally get a dog who would sleep in bed with me!


----------



## cookieface

missc89 said:


> Little bit of an update for all of you fine DF people - it looks like I will be getting my pup at the end of July/beginning of August, and my SO and I are actually planning to move in together between August and October (He prefers August because he said he would love to be in a townhouse with me for his birthday. I'm squee-ing like a little school girl whose crush just told her her dress looks pretty - anyway!)
> 
> So it's going to be a LOT of fun getting the dog, moving apartments, and introducing the cats to the dog all within the same week or two probably (seriously, in October I ended up with a new car, new job, and new apartment all within the same week, so if I'm going by that, I'm going to get my dog, the townhouse, and my SO will be in Sudbury when all of this goes down lol) I will be taking a video of the first time the cats and puppy meet at the new place.


That's fabulous! All of it!


----------



## elrohwen

Effisia said:


> Guys it's really happening! Our puppy is now a week old! The next couple of weeks are going to be moving so slowly... The pups were born last Wednesday - 3 boys and 6 girls, which is apparently a big litter for Eurasiers. According to the breeder, she thinks that most will be medium/dark red with black tipping, though there's one girl and one boy that may end up being more tri-colored.
> 
> So. Very. VERY. Excited!!! We're already starting a name list. The highest contenders at the moment are Wembley, Sprocket, Fenris, Oberon, or Wicket. Hope to have pictures to share soon!


Yay! So you're getting a boy pup? Or are you open to either?

I love Wicket as a name.


----------



## Beta Man

elrohwen said:


> What breed are you getting?


Dogo Argentino. Breeder is going to send me updated pictures I will "try" to put on here. I'm not good at that stuff! 

I bought him 6 weeks before he was born, way back on Dec 24th/25th!


----------



## CptJack

I think maybe I'd mind it less if I hadn't lived with Thud for two and a half years and been almost constantly bloody and bruised. I don't think in that time there is a single point where I haven't had at least one bruise or scratch from him. I mean, he has learned and improved but he still just seems to have NO AWARENESS of you as a thing not to step on/walk over/run through. (the number of times he just... fails to stop on a recall and slams into knees is... higher than the number of times he hasn't - and that crap REALLY hurts and is crazy dangerous). I've seen him try and push through FENCES kind of stuff. It's just... ridiculously dumb. 

But yeah, Kylie was a little too far for me a while. I enjoy her more now that she'll sit on me and I like that Molly will curl up on the couch beside me and sleeps with me. I don't want a no physical contact just... Ugh. Maybe I should just change that to preferring GENTLE dogs. IDK.

I'll just keep reminding myself Molly is 11 months old and maybe by the time she's 2 I'll have decided I can handle reactivity without much stress. Or that it makes me insane and I'd rather trade off another direction. I have YEARS before it's an issue, fortunately. 

Also: OMG ELFISA! YAY! I can not WAIT for you to have him, and can not wait for pictures (Thud was almost named Wicket! Then he was a Thud, but his intro thread introduces him as wicket!)


----------



## missc89

*Effisia* - that's super awesome! Congrats! We are so going to need pictures - Eurasiers are definitely one of the breeds on my list!

My parents dog will b**** slap you in the face if you're laying down and not paying attention to her lol its more of a surprise than it is annoying, but unlike CptJack I am definitely huge on physcial contact.


----------



## Effisia

elrohwen said:


> Yay! So you're getting a boy pup? Or are you open to either?
> I love Wicket as a name.


We definitely want a male. And lucky for us, we're second on the list after the breeder! 



CptJack said:


> Also: OMG ELFISA! YAY! I can not WAIT for you to have him, and can not wait for pictures (Thud was almost named Wicket! Then he was a Thud, but his intro thread introduces him as wicket!)


I really like Wicket, though Wembley Fraggle is leading in my mind for now. Wicket's full name would be Wicket Wystri Warrick, of course, because my husband and I are huge Star Wars fans, but I didn't think Chewbacca fit well enough. Maybe our next Newf (waaaay down the line...)!


----------



## Beta Man

Also, I have been passing the time by going to the pet store, buying a bag of treats, and taking the kids to the animal shelter to feed the dogs. They enjoy it, and they are getting use to being around lots of dogs!


----------



## Laurelin

Hank can not wrestle without biting. Drives me nuts. Really Hank cannot be excited without biting.


----------



## elrohwen

Effisia said:


> Wicket's full name would be Wicket Wystri Warrick, of course, because my husband and I are huge Star Wars fans


I've watched Star Wars a million times and even I had to look that one up. Haha. But so cute!


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> Hank can not wrestle without biting. Drives me nuts. Really Hank cannot be excited without biting.


Watson is the same. At least now it's a lot of open mouthed head swinging without as much biting down, but still with the teeth all the time. At least he leaves my clothes alone now so I don't have holes in all of my stuff.


----------



## cookieface

Katie and Tyson seem to have a nice balance of physicality and personal space sense. They will drape themselves across me or lean against me for pets, and Katie paws quite a bit. But, they don't play rough with me and that's fine with me. They do try to crowd me out of bed, though. I've explained that I need more than 4 square inches, but they don't get it.



Effisia said:


> Guys it's really happening! Our puppy is now a week old! The next couple of weeks are going to be moving so slowly... The pups were born last Wednesday - 3 boys and 6 girls, which is apparently a big litter for Eurasiers. According to the breeder, she thinks that most will be medium/dark red with black tipping, though there's one girl and one boy that may end up being more tri-colored.
> 
> So. Very. VERY. Excited!!! We're already starting a name list. The highest contenders at the moment are Wembley, Sprocket, Fenris, Oberon, or Wicket. Hope to have pictures to share soon!


Yay! I like Sprocket as in Spacely Space Sprockets.



missc89 said:


> *Effisia* - that's super awesome! Congrats! We are so going to need pictures - Eurasiers are definitely one of the breeds on my list!
> 
> My parents dog will b**** slap you in the face if you're laying down and not paying attention to her lol its more of a surprise than it is annoying, but unlike CptJack I am definitely huge on physcial contact.


A few weeks ago, Tyson smacked my husband in the face scratching his cornea. He wasn't happy about that.


----------



## cookieface

Laurelin said:


> Hank can not wrestle without biting. Drives me nuts. Really Hank cannot be excited without biting.


Katie was like that until she was about 18 months. Tyson is still bitey, but he can direct it towards Katie instead of me.


----------



## CptJack

If Thud's excited, someone's going to be in pain. I also think that most dogs who are more concerned about the welfare of their people might be able to be taught to tone it down? Unfortunately, Thud's response to me laying on the ground bleeding and crying is a derpy grin and to step on or paw me in the face. And it's not like I don't try and train it? It's gotten better and I've successfully convinced Bug to stop doing similar things. 

The issue is, as far as I can tell, that Thud doesn't CARE. He thinks it's fun.

It's just... I can not even express how much I love him and how much I'd rather live with a rabid bear than deal with this again, ever.


----------



## dagwall

elrohwen said:


> Watson is the same. At least now it's a lot of open mouthed head swinging without as much biting down, but still with the teeth all the time. At least he leaves my clothes alone now so I don't have holes in all of my stuff.


Same with Jubel. Teeth will be involved, and if I'm not careful I can and will get a head butt. I love the physicality of rough housing with him, with the caveat that I taught him a solid "off" which means stop whatever you are doing and get all four on the floor. So if he gets over excited and it becomes too much one word and he stops and waits for me to engage him again and he usually gets the idea that he needs to bring it down a notch if he wants to KEEP playing.


----------



## elrohwen

dagwall said:


> Same with Jubel. Teeth will be involved, and if I'm not careful I can and will get a head butt. I love the physicality of rough housing with him, with the caveat that I taught him a solid "off" which means stop whatever you are doing and get all four on the floor. So if he gets over excited and it becomes too much one word and he stops and waits for me to engage him again and he usually gets the idea that he needs to bring it down a notch if he wants to KEEP playing.


Yeah, that took at least 18 months to teach Watson, but now it's so nice to be able to stop him when he's getting out of control. Before the only option was to flee, or hope you could grab him and throw him in his crate (where he would wait perfectly with an angelic look on his face, and then proceed to tackle you again as soon as he was let out)


----------



## CptJack

Yeah, ironically I can call Thud off in a structured game where it's being used as a reward and move on. Unfortunately, "I LOVE YOU SO MUCH LOVE ME *SLAMTACKLEBITE*" he doesn't have the foggiest idea what he did, except loved you. Ditto that for stepping on my feet, or failing to stop instead of slamming into knees when recalling, except if you're down then he's excited and wants to love you some more from down there and that involves being bitten/wallowed on/walked on/pawed at. 

It has improved in the last year. I am hopeful that it will eventually slack off. 

But I swear to god if you took the worst traits of LGDs and GSDs and stuck them together, you'd have him. He is AWESOME and fantastic and wonderful, but he's just. Just. I don't know, he's Thud. I don't want another one, but I cherish this one, most of the time.


----------



## Canyx

CptJack said:


> I don't think in that time there is a single point where I haven't had at least one bruise or scratch from him.


I still live with this on a daily basis. Soro is 9. 

But it's my own fault. In my case, if you build enthusiasm and drive for physical behaviors like jumping up, piggyback rides, and tug... You WILL get scratched, knocked over, and accidentally nipped (HARD) every once in a while.


Not to derail from puppies.... I LOVE Eurasiers and Dogos. Pictures of the little ones are a MUST!!!


----------



## Laurelin

If I could just get Hank to wrestle and cuddle with his mouth closed we'd be great. He has literally dangled from my sleeve and the hem of my shirt before. Why? Because I got out of bed once and the other time was because I walked towards the door. The physicality is nice sometimes for building confidence. But it'd be nice not to be bruised all the time and to be able to cuddle without him biting me (often in the boob)


----------



## Laurelin

I do think I need something like a borderjack or border rat


----------



## Canyx

Laurelin said:


> If I could just get Hank to wrestle and cuddle with his mouth closed we'd be great. He has literally dangled from my sleeve and the hem of my shirt before. Why? Because I got out of bed once and the other time was because I walked towards the door. The physicality is nice sometimes for building confidence. But it'd be nice not to be bruised all the time and to be able to cuddle without him biting me (often in the boob)


I'm sure you've tried this before but on the off chance that you haven't... End game when there is mouth contact?


----------



## Laurelin

Yeah I do that. He just waits around with shark mouth. It seems very jar for him to not respond to feeling things by biting. Even if he's not biting he will keep his mouth wide open ready to bite.


----------



## kadylady

Laurelin said:


> I do think I need something like a borderjack or border rat


Agree! You get a border rat and I'll get a border staffy 



Laurelin said:


> Yeah I do that. He just waits around with shark mouth. It seems very jar for him to not respond to feeling things by biting. Even if he's not biting he will keep his mouth wide open ready to bite.


Skye's nickname is sharkface...


----------



## Canyx

Hm... Maybe he's just hardwired for it to an obsessive level. I don't doubt your ability or your training. What about training him to accept muzzles? Or cuddling/wrestling with a toy in one hand at all times? Kind of like a pacifier for him. If he MUST bite something...


----------



## Laurelin

kadylady said:


> Agree! You get a border rat and I'll get a border staffy
> 
> 
> I would totally take a borderstaffy too. My issue is alllll he sport mixes I know and love come from a breeder I cannot really support. So if I do get one I'd be going in blind whereas with a BC I could meet some relatives because its probably be from the breeder a few of my friends have gone to. I WISH I wasn't so stuck on not going to that one breeder but I am.
> 
> Skye's nickname is sharkface...





Canyx said:


> Hm... Maybe he's just hardwired for it to an obsessive level. I don't doubt your ability or your training. What about training him to accept muzzles? Or cuddling/wrestling with a toy in one hand at all times? Kind of like a pacifier for him. If he MUST bite something...


I think he is very hard wired to bite. I really think he knows he's not supposed to but he still has to keep that mouth open. Lol. He will do good at a lower level of arousal but if you start ReALLy getting rough with him he'll come back with teeth. Both dogs and people... I have had some success shoving a pacifier in his face.


----------



## dagwall

Canyx said:


> Hm... Maybe he's just hardwired for it to an obsessive level. I don't doubt your ability or your training. What about training him to accept muzzles? Or cuddling/wrestling with a toy in one hand at all times? Kind of like a pacifier for him. If he MUST bite something...


That's kinda what I do with Daphne right now. She mouths and nips if you rough house with her, she LOVES it but since I want to get her adopted stopping the mouthy/nipping is a good idea. I put a ball or toy in her mouth and continue to play with her. If she drops the ball/toy I give it back, if she won't hold it we don't rough house. She picked that up pretty quickly so I have significantly less mouthing/nipping from her.


----------



## Canyx

Laurelin said:


> I think he is very hard wired to bite. I really think he knows he's not supposed to but he still has to keep that mouth open. Lol. He will do good at a lower level of arousal but if you start ReALLy getting rough with him he'll come back with teeth. Both dogs and people... I have had some success shoving a pacifier in his face.


I know you want that level of energy for work. But (and relevant to the play article you just posted) what if you traded off SOME of that arousal for a little more steadiness and control? He likes getting rough, but uses his teeth. How is his energy just before that point, and will staying at that level really affect your performance in the ring?


----------



## d_ray

CptJack said:


> I like energy and drive and weirdness. I don't like reactivity/fearfulness/aggression of any stripe. I also don't really like physicality, hardness and excessive friendliness. I probably dislike reactivity less than I dislike physical dogs who love everyone.
> 
> Basically I want a high energy, high drive, at least soft-ish, biddable, aloof, but extremely confident, non reactive dog. That weighs under 40 lbs
> 
> I don't think that dog exists. (ETA: As a breed. That's close to Kylie. Just... Kylie with more drive.)


Yah it is a hard combo eh. If I could combine Jewel and Jasmine, they would fit the bill. Jasmine checks all the boxes except she's leash reactive. Jewel has no reactive issues at all, but isn't as high energy/high drive. I seems like super high drive and high energy brings re activity.


----------



## CptJack

Yep, it really does. Or physicality and some degree of hardness - one or the other.


----------



## Laurelin

CptJack said:


> Yep, it really does. Or physicality and some degree of hardness - one or the other.


That's kind of what I've decided unfortunately. I don't know if you CAN get middle of the road temperament- ie not soft and not physical and get loads of drive. 



> I know you want that level of energy for work. But (and relevant to the play article you just posted) what if you traded off SOME of that arousal for a little more steadiness and control? He likes getting rough, but uses his teeth. How is his energy just before that point, and will staying at that level really affect your performance in the ring?


Hank is hard to explain... He is either very physical or he is flat. He has no middle ground per say. The papillons on the other hand don't ramp up nearly as high as Hank but they have a lot more middle ground. They are ALWAYS watching me for feedback. 

The longer I have Hank the more I wonder if he is really my kind of dog. It sounds AWFUL to say it but there it is. I love him a ton and he is attached to me for sure. He is so fun to train, so fun to do things with. He just... he does not relate to me at all in the same ways the papillons do. And not just Mia (because if I compared any dog to Mia, they'd fail and it wouldn't be fair) but just in general. I can't even explain... he's almost a contradiction in every way. He is MUCH higher energy than they are but isn't nearly as excitable as they are for example. I have tried to explain it as I miss their hyperness. Like if I were to go to the car with the dogs the papillons are going to be all over the place in excitement and be very vocal and obvious about how EXCITING things are and Hank will be stoically waiting for the car door to open. If I look objectively anyone who met my dogs would say Hank is by far the most hyper though. My paps seem to predict me better. I'd almost say Hank is not as smart but that's not fair. He learns things at a speed they don't and actually faster than any dog I've ever seen. My trainer (BC person) is always telling me that Hank is exceptionally smart. He is. He just doesn't seem to pick things up the way they do when I'm not actually aiming to teach them something. The papillons are so freaking dedicated to figuring me out and they almost seem to read my mind- always have. 

This sounds horrible but Hank feels so much more like a... dog. xD Maybe you know what I mean?

I want his drive, his sturdiness, athleticism, energy but their devotion, emotional-ness, and intuitiveness about me (for lack of better word). 

I do wonder if some of it is just BOY DOG because he's my first boy dog at all. I definitely have always preferred girls. Hank is a bro dog. Very doggy and very neat. I almost think he should have been owned by a really high energy young dude.

I feel bad sometimes when I'm struggling with the relationship because he's an easy dog and he's probably the coolest dog I'll ever own in many many ways. I cannot take him anywhere without people fawning on him- sports people ADORE him, pet people ADORE him, he is just great. Heck my FAMILY who tends to think I have terrible preference in dogs ADORES Hank. They all genuinely light up and get excited to see him. My niece told me he is the best dog in the world. I take him to agility and many of the people there- even the really competitive ones- I overhear saying 'I just love that dog'. Or 'that is the neatest dog'. I mean... he's great! It makes me feel a little bad that sometimes he just doesn't feel like my dog at all.

Poor guy has to be the dog immediately following Mia (my complete heart dog) so that's probably part of it. I also wonder if I am just a puppy person and really need to raise a dog. But then I wonder if that's fair with work and yadayada.

I overthink a lot. Basically that's the sum of this post. lol


----------



## Laurelin

I will add, it is getting better. The last two weeks have been better and he is becoming more of a cuddly dog, which is helpful for me. It may just take some more time.


----------



## elrohwen

Sounds like you want more handler focus and natural biddability?

And yes, pretty much everything you've described does sound like boy dog traits to me. It really could just be that. As someone said to me this weekend, "boy dogs always have their own music playing in their heads". They are just kind of permanent derp and don't have the emotional skills to be super in tune with people on that kind of higher level sometimes. They kind of bumble around being sweet and doggy and goofy. Ironically, they are often more affectionate and bigger babies than the girls. At Nationals it was always the boy dogs who cried when their moms left them crated and walked away.


----------



## CptJack

> This sounds horrible but Hank feels so much more like a... dog. xD Maybe you know what I mean?


I get what you mean, anyway. It is hard to define and hard to explain, but there's something that's just missing. Sort of the difference between "This is MY dog" and "I HAVE a dog." 

I've found on a certain level it gets better for me - I grow attached to the dog, anyway, and the relationship smooths out and I appreciate them and enjoy them but I don't think the missing bit ever fills in completely. 

Unfortunately, I've had that with puppies I raised and adult dogs I adopted and males and females. I couldn't even tell you what it is, but just some impossible to define SOMETHING in the way the dog relates to me, interacts with me, and the relationship comes together. Not about them liking me most, but just... sometimes something stays a little... generic? Or superficial, maybe is the word I want. I don't know.


----------



## Canyx

Laurelin said:


> I feel bad sometimes when I'm struggling with the relationship because he's an easy dog and he's probably the coolest dog I'll ever own in many many ways. I cannot take him anywhere without people fawning on him- sports people ADORE him, pet people ADORE him, he is just great. Heck my FAMILY who tends to think I have terrible preference in dogs ADORES Hank. They all genuinely light up and get excited to see him. My niece told me he is the best dog in the world. I take him to agility and many of the people there- even the really competitive ones- I overhear saying 'I just love that dog'. Or 'that is the neatest dog'. I mean... he's great! It makes me feel a little bad that sometimes he just doesn't feel like my dog at all.
> 
> Poor guy has to be the dog immediately following Mia (my complete heart dog) so that's probably part of it. I also wonder if I am just a puppy person and really need to raise a dog. But then I wonder if that's fair with work and yadayada.
> 
> I overthink a lot. Basically that's the sum of this post. lol


Girl, I have been exactly there with the dog I adopted and then rehomed. I have also had the exact thoughts you had in the last few sentences (maybe it's because she's a girl, maybe it's because she wasn't a puppy, maybe it's because she's following in Soro's footsteps however hard I try to remove that image). It's okay to feel these things. There is no way to go except forward. Whether in a couple of months you fall completely in love with him, whether the moment things click ever arrives or not, whether you go on to compete with him, whether somewhere down the line you rehome him to someone you find matches him more, whether you spend his entire life trying to figure it out with him... Be honest with yourself, as you have been. You've been more than a stellar owner and more than fair toward him.


----------



## Laurelin

Yeah Hank cries if I leave him in a crate. My trainer says he's a big momma's boy.

I do think I want a more emotional, more biddable, handler focused dog. And I really may just be a girl dog person. I mean Summer is far from complex or intelligent but she still seems to be much more in tune with me than Hank is.

Part of it may also be terrier though too. But he really doesn't quite behave like a pure terrier and not much like the rat terriers I've met.


----------



## Laurelin

CptJack said:


> I get what you mean, anyway. It is hard to define and hard to explain, but there's something that's just missing. Sort of the difference between "This is MY dog" and "I HAVE a dog."
> 
> I've found on a certain level it gets better for me - I grow attached to the dog, anyway, and the relationship smooths out and I appreciate them and enjoy them but I don't think the missing bit ever fills in completely.
> 
> Unfortunately, I've had that with puppies I raised and adult dogs I adopted and males and females. I couldn't even tell you what it is, but just some impossible to define SOMETHING in the way the dog relates to me, interacts with me, and the relationship comes together. Not about them liking me most, but just... sometimes something stays a little... generic? Or superficial, maybe is the word I want. I don't know.


Yeah I can't even put a finger on it and whether it's breed or sex or WHAT. I wish I knew so I could replicate it.

Hank is definitely staying, no worries there. We'll keep working on it and it is getting better. It is good to know I'm not the only one though. I actually remember Summer feeling similar (though she didn't do as much as he did and was softer) but now she's my girl. He is still fairly new to the scene.

I still may forever be a girl dogs only house after him though.


----------



## CptJack

Honestly, I'm pretty sure I'm going to be a girls dog forever after this set, too. Thud has burned me in more ways than I want to admit. I love him, he's going nowhere, but I've just had better history of getting whatever that invisible thing is with females. Not perfect, but better.


----------



## elrohwen

I didn't love our second rabbit until we'd had her a year. I think I have a hard time bonding with adults and we will probably always get puppies only. 

With baby animals I feel like it's this helpless silly little thing that is just figuring out the world, and I feel very maternal. With adult animals, it's like "who is this creature?!" and they already have personalities and likes and dislikes and I just feel like I don't get them at all. 

I feel a strong bond with my first rabbit, who we got as a baby, and he is an a** who barely tolerates my presence most of the time. Haha. My second rabbit has tons of personality, loves attention, and is very bonded to people, and I really didn't like her at all for the first few months. I also bonded immediately to Watson even though our working bond has taken so much work and has such a long way to go, but I feel like he's my dog through and through. So for me I think it's baby animals that are the trick.


----------



## jade5280

I actually prefer male dogs and will probably not have a female dog again. I don't know. Gypsy is more sensitive than Ryker and she is more responsive...but there's just some kind of connection that I never get with females the way I do with males. Maybe because males feel more like 'babies' to me and I like that.


----------



## Remaru

jade5280 said:


> I actually prefer male dogs and will probably not have a female dog again. I don't know. Gypsy is more sensitive than Ryker and she is more responsive...but there's just some kind of connection that I never get with females the way I do with males. Maybe because males feel more like 'babies' to me and I like that.


I am this way too. I have only had a decent bond with one female dog and that was my first dog, just luck of the draw she happened to be female and I think she worked as well as she did because she was a shelti not because she happened to be female. We have all females in the house right now with the exception of Lad and I can't say I feel particularly connected to any of them. I'm not saying I dislike them but they aren't "my" dogs. Freyja was even supposed to be mine but she really prefers hubby and my youngest son. Duke was really perfect, he was super handler focused and biddable without being over sensitive. Lad has been great so far.


----------



## Laurelin

I also wonder If I'm just not going to find the same thing till after Mia is gone. I do wonder if getting the same mix as Hank (or similar) but getting a girl would combine the traits I like some. 

Nikki and Mia were the only dogs I loved from the get go. Both gotten as puppies. Both one person dogs. Both girls.


----------



## kadylady

elrohwen said:


> They are just kind of permanent derp and don't have the emotional skills to be super in tune with people on that kind of higher level sometimes. They kind of bumble around being sweet and doggy and goofy. Ironically, they are often more affectionate and bigger babies than the girls.


This is Luke to a T. A big, derpy, happy, goof. Love him to pieces but I'm so much more in sync with the girls and it shows. I think I will always lean towards girls in the future.


----------



## elrohwen

I had a really good discussion with some people at Nationals about the difference between boys and girls. I'm sure it varies by breed, and people will try to tell you there is really no difference, but they couldn't stop talking about how different they are. Most of them preferred girls and said I would surprised how smart and how in tune and how mature the girls are, vs the boys who are derpy and goofy. They did say the boys will throw down their lives for you, but they still preferred the girls except for one person who had 4 boys with her. It will be interesting to compare. I think my husband much prefers the girls and was so into Momma Sadie when she was at our house for breeding, and when we saw her last week.


----------



## Laurelin

I think the big thing is to me it seems like the paps put as much effort as I do into the relationship. The relationship itself seems important to them. Hank does not give off that vibe. 

I feel like I may be personifying a bit.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> I think the big thing is to me it seems like the paps put as much effort as I do into the relationship. The relationship itself seems important to them. Hank does not give off that vibe.
> 
> I feel like I may be personifying a bit.


To me that sounds like handler focus vs external focus? They are more into you and what you're doing, and Hank is into the world and what it has to offer him (including you if you are offering him training or work). 

Just throwing out ideas. I don't think you're personifying at all though. Some dogs are very driven to work with and for their people and some are driven by external things and most are in between.

Another thought is that he's a young adolescent male. I didn't really feel bonded to Watson when he was 10 months to about 20 months. Other than sitting on my lap sometimes he didn't really seem to care that I was there or what I might want. If I had food he cared about the food and how to get it, but we had no communication that was not completely trained (a trained "leave it" worked, but a glare and a scolding had zero effect). That has gotten a lot better and he seems to read me more intuitively.


----------



## Galathiel

At least I don't feel alone now. This has been the hardest time for me with my GSD, just turned two. He's really unlike my other dogs I've had. He was quite independent as a pup and he doesn't have much willingness to please or handler sensitivity at all. He's the first GSD (I've had 4 others) that wasn't praise motivated ... could care less. .. 'don't pat me when I bring you something ... just throw it'. It's been so hard. He didn't even solicit pats until he was probably close to a year old. He rubs along the couch like a cat when you pet him .. that's his affection. if he lays his head on you, he'll move it away if you try to touch it. He used to hurt my feelings .. a lot .. as I'm an affectionate person.

He's just ... hard. An independent, hard dog. He STILL, at 2, doesn't have a good heel. No handler focus when we're out, so won't do it for treats, toys, ..doesn't care. He's busy doing his own thing. Conversely, he's heart broken if I don't let him trail me everywhere in the house and sits at the baby gate while my husband tries to get him to play when I walk to another room. He's just not that into me when we're out and it is disheartening. I've given up on classes for now. We've been to 5 or 6 and I just didn't go back to a couple after a few weeks; he was so busy watching dogs, people, sniffing, that he couldn't care less what I was asking him to do. You'd think he never got out, but I had him in classes most of his puppyhood (once I had him in two classes at once, different days) along with trips to town at least weekly.


----------



## Laurelin

elrohwen said:


> To me that sounds like handler focus vs external focus? They are more into you and what you're doing, and Hank is into the world and what it has to offer him (including you if you are offering him training or work).
> 
> Just throwing out ideas. I don't think you're personifying at all though. Some dogs are very driven to work with and for their people and some are driven by external things and most are in between.
> 
> Another thought is that he's a young adolescent male. I didn't really feel bonded to Watson when he was 10 months to about 20 months. Other than sitting on my lap sometimes he didn't really seem to care that I was there or what I might want. If I had food he cared about the food and how to get it, but we had no communication that was not completely trained (a trained "leave it" worked, but a glare and a scolding had zero effect). That has gotten a lot better and he seems to read me more intuitively.


I hope he matures some though people often comment that he seems older than his age so maybe he is matured already? I feel like he'll be like my uncle's JRT and just be going going going forever and then just drop dead one day- he won't really age much.

Lol I feel bad because I found out more people were bragging about him/us and how neat of a find he is. 

Hank is cuddly- much more cuddly than Mia and less obnoxious about cuddling than Summer (Summer obsessively licks). So I don't get why he's harder to connect with. He has pretty good focus for his age, pretty good drive, really nice temperament. Argh.


----------



## Equinox

So I'll hopefully be getting a GSD puppy from one of two litters next year (have mentally committed to one already, and only if that doesn't work out am I considering the other)...

...but I also really, really, really want a Malinois puppy (or really, just another Malinois, I generally enjoy adult dogs more so than puppies). Someone send help. Or a puppy. Help in the form of a puppy.


----------



## kcomstoc

Equinox said:


> So I'll hopefully be getting a GSD puppy from one of two litters next year (have mentally committed to one already, and only if that doesn't work out am I considering the other)...
> 
> ...but I also really, really, really want a Malinois puppy (or really, just another Malinois, I generally enjoy adult dogs more so than puppies). Someone send help. Or a puppy. Help in the form of a puppy.


eeeeee!!!! I'm excited for a GSD puppy


----------



## Sibe

Both these breeders are near where I'm moving too. I've always loved sighthounds, but have wanted one that's furrier and more husky-sized in the 35-50 lb range so when I saw a user here with Silkens, I fell head over heels and they've been on the back of my mind ever since. With moving in 2 weeks I was randomly curious if there were any breeders around as I'd met 2 in Fort Collins, CO while on vacation and the owner said they were fairly common in the state. The breeding and puppy raising looks immaculate. There will be a puppy in our house no time soon, but I'm way more excited than I probably should be to even have breeders close. 
http://www.firebirdsilkenwindhounds.com/puppies.html
http://claybornkennel.com/index.php/raising-pups/

Some past litters photos
http://www.firebirdsilkenwindhounds.com/SkiBunnies/SkiBunnyweek8.html
http://claybornkennel.com/index.php/past/

The Spongebob "I don't need it, I don't need it, I definitely don't need it....... I NEEEEEEED IIIIIIITTT!!!" response.


----------



## Laurelin

Hey I 'know' Lugia from that litter on another forum. 

The one silken I know in real life is one of the most wonderful dogs I've ever met. She reminds me a lot of Summer. Very sweet, soft, adorable mannerisms, learns very fast. I would steal.


----------



## Equinox

kcomstoc said:


> eeeeee!!!! I'm excited for a GSD puppy


Oh me too! It's been 6 years (exactly) and will be 7 years in 2016. Trent was the only puppy I've ever had, so it'll be great to have another little landshark again. I'm very excited about the breeding(s), too, so fingers crossed it all works out! Big plans for the potential puppy


----------



## sassafras

Laurelin said:


> Hank can not wrestle without biting. Drives me nuts. Really Hank cannot be excited without biting.


Wonder what that's like, lol. 

God help me, I love it.


----------



## Equinox

sassafras said:


> Wonder what that's like, lol.
> 
> *God help me, I love it.*


LOL isn't it the weirdest? I never thought I'd have fun getting bit by a dog, but it's totally out of love and they're just so damn happy about it


----------



## kcomstoc

Equinox said:


> LOL isn't it the weirdest? I never thought I'd have fun getting bit by a dog, but it's totally out of love and they're just so damn happy about it


I keep thinking I want a GSD puppy and then I remember that they are landsharks not that I've been around a GSD puppy so I can only imagine >.> so it'll be nice to follow someone that has a GSD puppy like when Nyxforge got Rory


----------



## sassafras

Equinox said:


> LOL isn't it the weirdest? I never thought I'd have fun getting bit by a dog, but it's totally out of love and they're just so damn happy about it


If I went to the doctor right now, they would think I'm not safe at home.


----------



## Laurelin

I really don't think Hank means to bite. He just can't help it.


----------



## Sibe

I like gentle calm snuggle mouthing, working on bite inhibition. I can't stand sharky chompy aroused snapping. 

I've been aggressively/reactively bitten a few times, fortunately no majorly broken skin but both terrifying and both dogs were pts. OMG I don't want to ruin the fun. Um. HERE IS CHOMPY DENALI PUPPY. Really she wasn't sharky at all.


----------



## Equinox

kcomstoc said:


> I keep thinking I want a GSD puppy and then I remember that they are landsharks not that I've been around a GSD puppy so I can only imagine >.> so it'll be nice to follow someone that has a GSD puppy like when Nyxforge got Rory


Hahaha GSD puppies are THE DEVIL. I know all puppies are teethy, and this definitely isn't a "haha my dog is more difficult than yours" thing, but Trent was just pure evil as a puppy. Everything was reason enough to bite me - going for a walk? Attack my shins. Heading onto a field? Grab my sleeves and latch on. Getting pet? Kill all the fingers. Easily frustrated and overstimulated and terribly independent. 

Now I want to do it all over again  



sassafras said:


> If I went to the doctor right now, they would think I'm not safe at home.


You've got a polar bear and a Toast, nevermind safety  I've got scars and scabs all over my arms, legs, and fingers. Siege and Trent were digging into my fingers for their treat today while I was working with them individually, and I'm getting my fingers bloody and telling them "good dog!" 



Sibe said:


> I like gentle calm snuggle mouthing, working on bite inhibition. I can't stand sharky chompy aroused snapping.
> 
> I've been aggressively/reactively bitten a few times, fortunately no majorly broken skin but both terrifying and both dogs were pts. OMG I don't want to ruin the fun. Um. HERE IS CHOMPY DENALI PUPPY. Really she wasn't sharky at all.


I used to say no teeth against skin at all, even accidental grazing or redirection LOL I don't know what happened honestly. I've been aggressively bit as well but different context and own dog, so not quite terrifying.

Sidenote: Denali is the cutest demon eyed shark puppy


----------



## Sibe

This is from the rottweiler who snapped at me while I was putting a head collar on, as I'd done several times before. He had a lot of reactivity issues, but the only thing I can think is that I pinched a whisker in the buckle. Fortunately had good bite inhibition with me. I was urging them to another trainer as he was beyond what I could help, but they picked a hash punishment based trainer for a board and train. He bit the lady's husband (who helps with training) fully and wouldn't let go.

This is from shelter mutt, boxer/pit/solid muscle dog. Over aroused, alligator chomps while playing catch, very hard to handle. Nipped at my hand while rekenneling him so being a volunteer I has another volunteer run for help. While waiting, he jumped up and grabbed my arm. Pinched me really freakin' hard with his front teeth, if he'd grabbed more he would have caused a lot of damage. You can see the red spreading that would ultimately bruise.


----------



## Laurelin

Hank broke my skin on my fingers in 4 places just now.  Sadly I like gentle mouthing. We were playing fetch then suddenly he had my hand in his mouth.


----------



## Laurelin

This was last week:

bruise by summerpapillons, on Flickr

He mostly just pinches though.
bruise2 by summerpapillons, on Flickr

gator by summerpapillons, on Flickr

:/


----------



## Paviche

elrohwen said:


> With baby animals I feel like it's this helpless silly little thing that is just figuring out the world, and I feel very maternal. With adult animals, it's like "who is this creature?!" and they already have personalities and likes and dislikes and I just feel like I don't get them at all.


It's funny, because I'm finding it's the opposite for me. I love Firenze, he's an awesome little dude, but having a puppy is so much different than an adult and I'm finding it harder to bond with him as fast as I bonded with Rowan. With adult dogs, they already have that personality and what not and I can bond with that. With puppies, they're just kind of generic bouncy sweet things with no discernible personality traits, and that throws me off. Like, yeah he's CUTE, but who is he?! We bond more and more every day, but I still can hardly wait for him to mature and come into his own more. The bits of personality that are identifiable now tell me that he's going to be a fantastic adult. 

I look at my older dogs and they're very clearly individuals, they have unique personalities, likes and dislikes, attitudes and interests. I look at Firenze and he's a puppy doing puppy things, if that makes sense, lol.

Speaking of Firenze, he was 4 months on the 18th and he's getting so big! He is a really, really sweet boy. 

DSC_0443 by flintbek, on Flickr

DSC_0432 by flintbek, on Flickr

edit: Sibe, I just saw your post on the previous page! Firenze is from Clayborn and I am SO SO SO happy with both him and his breeder. He's Lightning from the Cute as a Bug litter. Cathi works with Firebird Silkens a lot on breeding - I'm not sure if they're technically co-breeders but they co-own a few dogs and have co-bred some litters. I would gladly recommend either of them.  I really can't speak highly enough of Cathi.


----------



## sassafras

Laurelin said:


> I really don't think Hank means to bite. He just can't help it.


Oh, I dig it completely. It's almost involuntary. We're working hard on impulse control and to take that out on acceptable stuff (tugs mostly) and he is getting better. but I think it will be his go-to for expressing... well, everything.... for a long time. Can't really blame him, it's what his brain is telling him to do and I signed up for this. 

This (through a pair of jeans) is from getting overexcited when I was rotating dogs in and out of the backyard. We had a little come to jesus meeting over this one:


----------



## elrohwen

Soft mouthed spaniels for the win! Watson has always been bitey as hell but at least he's rarely broken skin over it even when he was small. 

I do end up with bruises on my arms and legs, but I also bruise really easily in general. I did have a doctor ask about it once and when I said it was from my dog she looked very suspicious. Then I said he was young and poorly behaved and jumped all over me and she seemed to get it.


----------



## sassafras

^ That didn't really break the skin, it just pinched through the jeans. So far I haven't had skin broken except nail scratches. It's mostly this grabbing and pinching business.


----------



## elrohwen

sassafras said:


> ^ That didn't really break the skin, it just pinched through the jeans. So far I haven't had skin broken except nail scratches. It's mostly this grabbing and pinching business.


Pinching hurts! I would much rather full mouth bites to at least distribute the pressure a bit.


----------



## jade5280

Sibe said:


> The Spongebob "I don't need it, I don't need it, I definitely don't need it....... I NEEEEEEED IIIIIIITTT!!!" response.


----------



## Laurelin

Ow ow ow! That one doesn't look fun! Luckily since Hank is smaller i just get quarter to half dolar sized bruises from his pinching. He is doing better. The worst was when we first started agility stuff and he'd go after my handling arm if he was confused. Now he understands his job more so its dramatically lessened.


----------



## kadylady

Oww Sass!! The bruise is heart shaped....bitten with love....? 

I had a nice one on the inside of my thigh a couple weeks ago...I didn't throw the disc fast enough....disc's went bye-bye.

The bitey thing is new to me with Skye, the other 2 were never mouthy like that. Even Luke the retriever who was suppose to be a land shark puppy...not at all. Skye's first 2 weeks with me we worked heavily on "we don't bite faces" so I guess after that legs and arms seem less worrisome!


----------



## CptJack

Molly has never been mouthy. She will occasionally pounce and jump on me (and drive her front paws into my stomach as hard as she can), and once in a blue moon when I'm running and she's excited grab for my arm, but otherwise the only times she's bitten me, even from tiny, have been missing the tug and latching on. 

Thud, on the other hand.... 

And he DID break skin, though much more rarely after he got adult teeth, thankfully. I think he might, also, be almost done with that crap. Maybe. At least I think maybe I've finally gotten him to bite objects instead of me.


----------



## Laurelin

Hank only goes after arms for the most part. He hasn't ripped any of my clothing in a while! Yay! Basically every new sweater I bought this year has a hole in the sleeve.


----------



## jade5280

I can't believe how mouthy Ryker was. Our puppy school teacher nicknamed him "The terminator". He is finally almost grown out of it, but we still can't rough house or get him riled up without him biting us.


----------



## Effisia

Love bites? lol

I'm so glad Annabel isn't very mouthy. Sometimes she does these adorable little nibbles on my arm when she's getting brushed, but that's about it. Even when playing and accidentally closing on our hands, it's still gentle. So happy about that! Hopefully new puppy will be similar, but I don't believe Eurasiers have the same soft mouths as Newfs. I'm anticipating a few love nip bruises of my own soon


----------



## elrohwen

Equinox, so excited about your new puppy! I can't wait. Though I will admit that I was hoping it would be a baby malinois


----------



## missc89

I like Meeka's mouthyness. Though she's half cocker, so that's probably where it comes from. Meeka is MUCH softer with the mouth than Samus my cat. Samus LOVES to play this game where she grabs on to my arm with all four paws, kicks at my arm and bites my hand. I know she does it out of love because she's playing, but it hurts too lol


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen - I can't find the post to quote, but borzoi pups were born on the 15th and now weigh 24-28oz. By the way, you really have a way of making welshies sound like the perfect dog. I checked the national club web site and there are quite a few breeders in my area (not that I'm looking).

equinox - OMG! A GSD puppy! Can't wait for puppy pictures.


----------



## elrohwen

cookieface said:


> elrohwen - I can't find the post to quote, but borzoi pups were born on the 15th and now weigh 24-28oz. By the way, you really have a way of making welshies sound like the perfect dog. I checked the national club web site and there are quite a few breeders in my area (not that I'm looking)..


Oh yes, there are all sorts of breeders near you! They tend to be in pockets and one of the major pockets is the NJ area. Watson's litter is near Princeton/Trenton area.

And Welshies are the perfect dog! At least for people who want a middle of the road, happy, friendly, family dog, who is not too large, which I think a lot of people do. That's what sold me on them.


----------



## Damon'sMom

I will join the "love bites" party. lol Jasper loves to mouth on me when we play/ train. He was horrible when he was younger. We had one come to Jesus moment when he was 9 months old. He leaped up and got me on the back of my arm and broke the skin. My entire upper arm was cover in a huge deep purple/ black burse. Now I have somehow (don't ask me how) managed to teach him to bite a toy instead. lol When I come home instead of biting/ mouthing on me, he will grab a soft stuffed toy off the ground and wiggle around me biting the crap out of that toy. lol! Mason has never liked to put his mouth on anyone, not even as a baby. I thought he was broken. lol!

And the reason I came here, lol. I have narrowed my next dog down to 3 breeds. Now its just a research lines, breeders, wait and see game. lol I will not be getting another dog until Mason is AT LEAST 2. So at the earliest would be next fall. I am hoping to aim for Spring or Summer 2017 (Mason would be almost 3 and Jasper would be 5). I want to get Mason some more training, give me a little time in-between training puppy/ teen dogs, start Mason in at least 1 sport, and buy my first house.


----------



## Equinox

elrohwen said:


> Equinox, so excited about your new puppy! I can't wait. Though I will admit that I was hoping it would be a baby malinois


Hahaha I'll be honest, I was kinda hoping for one too  Overall I have to say I've become more enamored with Malinois than any other breed. I still prefer a good German Shepherd because I need them more in my life, and Trent and I understand each other more intuitively...but I just enjoy Malinois so, so much. 

But I do know two very, very good German Shepherds possibly being bred next year, and that's exactly the kind of dog I dream of. I am really excited to see what happens there, and for these potential litters  If they don't work out though I'm going straight to Malinois LOL I'm hoping to get a Siege grandbaby someday. 



cookieface said:


> equinox - OMG! A GSD puppy! Can't wait for puppy pictures.


Me neither!!! I am really looking forward to seeing what males will be picked for the litters, and hope everything works out as planned!


----------



## missc89

Ok, I'm insane and I need someone to set me straight - I want a dog, like, now. I don't really think I can wait anymore, and on top of that I'm starting to be afraid that an Aussie is a baaaaaad choice for a first-time dog owner like me. Don't get me wrong, I've been AROUND dogs before, but I have yet to actually own one myself. 
To add to the tortue, I go on petfinder and find these two: https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31981756/ and https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31619412/

OH. MY. GLOB. I just can't. I need a dog, I think I want a rescue, I want something that's biddable, will stick to me like glue, is smart, has a good off switch and can relax...maybe I should ask you guys what type of dog you think would be a good fit and just find one from a rescue. Seriously people I need help  

(note: I LOVE the breeder I looked at - but I think an Aussie would be a bit much for me. If you guys think otherwise I'd be very happy to wait but I'm starting to lean more and more towards a bully breed the more I read about breeds on here for first timers...)


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Ok, I'm insane and I need someone to set me straight - I want a dog, like, now. I don't really think I can wait anymore, and on top of that I'm starting to be afraid that an Aussie is a baaaaaad choice for a first-time dog owner like me. Don't get me wrong, I've been AROUND dogs before, but I have yet to actually own one myself.
> To add to the tortue, I go on petfinder and find these two: https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31981756/ and https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31619412/
> 
> OH. MY. GLOB. I just can't. I need a dog, I think I want a rescue, I want something that's biddable, will stick to me like glue, is smart, has a good off switch and can relax...maybe I should ask you guys what type of dog you think would be a good fit and just find one from a rescue. Seriously people I need help
> 
> (note: I LOVE the breeder I looked at - but I think an Aussie would be a bit much for me. If you guys think otherwise I'd be very happy to wait but I'm starting to lean more and more towards a bully breed the more I read about breeds on here for first timers...)


Be patient and wait for what you want. Don't run out and get the first dog on petfinder because you want a dog now. Your time will come! You've waited this long for a dog, so you can wait a bit more. 

Honestly, I think if you jump on a rescue just because you have puppy fever, you will regret it. That dog will have its issues and problems (as all dogs do), and you will probably start thinking "if only I had gotten that breeder puppy I planned on." Not that the breeder puppy will be any easier or any better, but I think it's human nature to regret things that we jump into out of impatience and think "if only I had done as I planned". At least it is for me.

Bully breeds can be high energy and high drive, as much as an Aussie. They also have DA to deal with, which is not a fun or easy trait, especially if you ever want to consider getting a second dog, or taking your dog to a party where other dogs will be present, or going out in public a lot. It's just a lot of manage, especially if you're not 100% sold on the breed.

What makes you think you can't handle an aussie? I have seen lots of "regular" owners get aussies and do just fine. You're looking at show line dogs, not hard core working dogs, and they tend to be easier to live with. Have you met the breeder's dogs? What does she say about how much time, attention, exercise, and training they need? How much time and energy can you put into your dog?


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Be patient and wait for what you want. Don't run out and get the first dog on petfinder because you want a dog now. Your time will come! You've waited this long for a dog, so you can wait a bit more.
> 
> Honestly, I think if you jump on a rescue just because you have puppy fever, you will regret it. That dog will have its issues and problems (as all dogs do), and you will probably start thinking "if only I had gotten that breeder puppy I planned on." Not that the breeder puppy will be any easier or any better, but I think it's human nature to regret things that we jump into out of impatience and think "if only I had done as I planned". At least it is for me.
> 
> Bully breeds can be high energy and high drive, as much as an Aussie. They also have DA to deal with, which is not a fun or easy trait, especially if you ever want to consider getting a second dog, or taking your dog to a party where other dogs will be present, or going out in public a lot. It's just a lot of manage, especially if you're not 100% sold on the breed.
> 
> What makes you think you can't handle an aussie? I have seen lots of "regular" owners get aussies and do just fine. You're looking at show line dogs, not hard core working dogs, and they tend to be easier to live with. Have you met the breeder's dogs? What does she say about how much time, attention, exercise, and training they need? How much time and energy can you put into your dog?


I haven't met the breeders dogs yet - I am going to a meet and greet on Sunday. I can put literally all the time I am not at work in to this dog - basically what I am planning on for the rest of my life is to dedicate my time to dogs. I think you're right - because reading through what you've said makes a lot of sense. I'm just tired of waiting, and 'would've been getting my puppy in two weeks' had I stayed with my original (and not as good) breeder. I'm just an impatient 6-year old who wants it now gosh darn it!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

missc89 said:


> I haven't met the breeders dogs yet - I am going to a meet and greet on Sunday. I can put literally all the time I am not at work in to this dog - basically what I am planning on for the rest of my life is to dedicate my time to dogs. I think you're right - because reading through what you've said makes a lot of sense. I'm just tired of waiting, and 'would've been getting my puppy in two weeks' had I stayed with my original (and not as good) breeder. I'm just an impatient 6-year old who wants it now gosh darn it!


Go to the meet and greet before you make a decision one way or the other.

I will say this about bully breeds, I love them, I think they are awesome dogs, BUT I couldnt handle one, most of the ones I have seen have CRAZY energy that I couldnt handle, and I have herding breeds! Some are biddable, some are not, most are stubborn, they can have DA, and other animal aggression.


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> I haven't met the breeders dogs yet - I am going to a meet and greet on Sunday. I can put literally all the time I am not at work in to this dog - basically what I am planning on for the rest of my life is to dedicate my time to dogs. I think you're right - because reading through what you've said makes a lot of sense. I'm just tired of waiting, and 'would've been getting my puppy in two weeks' had I stayed with my original (and not as good) breeder. I'm just an impatient 6-year old who wants it now gosh darn it!


For breeds like Aussies, if you are willing to put in the time and are excited to work with the dog and train, you will be fine. You will make mistakes, and you will have a lot of questions, but if you're willing to put in the work and ask for help, you won't have a problem.


----------



## missc89

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Go to the meet and greet before you make a decision one way or the other.
> 
> I will say this about bully breeds, I love them, I think they are awesome dogs, BUT I couldnt handle one, most of the ones I have seen have CRAZY energy that I couldnt handle, and I have herding breeds! Some are biddable, some are not, most are stubborn, they can have DA, and other animal aggression.


I think I may just be freaking myself out a bit in thinking I can't handle the Aussie. I mean, I want a dog that is going to be by my side, like joined at the hip, one that kind of crawls all over me, has quirks, is smart, biddable, loyal, kind of hard headed, because I don't want a dog who will listen to just _anyone_... kinda sounds like an Aussie is really what I'm needing.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> For breeds like Aussies, if you are willing to put in the time and are excited to work with the dog and train, you will be fine. You will make mistakes, and you will have a lot of questions, but if you're willing to put in the work and ask for help, you won't have a problem.


Am I ever! I am really hoping that this dog will teach me as much as I teach it! I'm not sure if you're familiar with parelli training in horses, but I like the general mindset that comes with a parelli trainer. Instead of getting angry, you just kind of think "huh, well that was interesting" instead of "no no don't do that!" and I'm always laying on the couch trying to find something fulfilling to do with my time... :/


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Am I ever! I am really hoping that this dog will teach me as much as I teach it! I'm not sure if you're familiar with parelli training in horses, but I like the general mindset that comes with a parelli trainer. Instead of getting angry, you just kind of think "huh, well that was interesting" instead of "no no don't do that!" and I'm always laying on the couch trying to find something fulfilling to do with my time... :/


I think that's a good attitude. It's hard not to get frustrated with them when they do bonehead things, but it's so much better if you can take everything as information and then work with it. I find I'm most frustrated when I just have no idea what to do to fix the issue I'm seeing, but once I get the help and have a solid plan the frustration disappears.


----------



## CptJack

For me, most of my frustration comes from things just... not going the way they did in my head? Once I'm past my immediate almost panic at sudden, unexpected events occuring I'm all right. But that period between things not going the way I expected and adapting is pretty much "WTF" and sense of being in over my head and an irrevocable failure. Fortunately it's a really short time frame, but ergh.


----------



## missc89

CptJack said:


> For me, most of my frustration comes from things just... not going the way they did in my head? Once I'm past my immediate almost panic at sudden, unexpected events occuring I'm all right. But that period between things not going the way I expected and adapting is pretty much "WTF" and sense of being in over my head and an irrevocable failure. Fortunately it's a really short time frame, but ergh.


I've only just been able to play video games without feeling guilty when a character dies. Yes, I totally understand that all the character is is a figment of some persons imagination put in to a story line with data to make this person seem real, and yet whenever Tidus would die in Final Fantasy... 

Anyway, it's past anxiety that is making me doubt my new attitude in life that is making me worried I'm going to forever screw up this poor dog and fail as a dog owner.


----------



## Laurelin

elrohwen said:


> Be patient and wait for what you want. Don't run out and get the first dog on petfinder because you want a dog now.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> I resemble that remark.


Haha. To be fair, you didn't have a breeder and a breeding already picked, right? And you talked about going with a rescue for a while.


----------



## missc89

Laurelin said:


> I resemble that remark.


Yeah, Elrohwen has got it right - I have a breeder, and it would be totally 100% compulsion because I just want my dog now and I am an impatient 6 year old


----------



## Laurelin

elrohwen said:


> Haha. To be fair, you didn't have a breeder and a breeding already picked, right? And you talked about going with a rescue for a while.


Not exactly. I had a sheltie breeder picked out and even went to meet dogs. Pre-Hank I had thought about a rescue a lot though. But he was the first dog I looked at. Just too good to pass up.

I have actually impulse bought every dog I've owned. I'm TRYING not to this next time.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> Not exactly. I had a sheltie breeder picked out and even went to meet dogs. Pre-Hank I had thought about a rescue a lot though. But he was the first dog I looked at. Just too good to pass up.
> 
> I have actually impulse bought every dog I've owned. I'm TRYING not to this next time.


Haha. Well, look how well it turned out! I didn't realize you already had a breeder picked out.

I am just so not an impulsive person and I find impulse decisions give me a lot of anxiety. But I know a lot of people who gets dogs that way (more than the people who are as patient as I am) and it works out really well.


----------



## Laurelin

Yeah Summer was a 'hey do you want Summer?' 'Ok' 'Ok pick her up this weekend!'

Mia I picked up the week I asked about her.

I saw Hank on petfinder 45 minutes before he was in a car coming home with me.

I like to research a lot. Then I typically don't use the research at all. lol


----------



## missc89

Laurelin said:


> Yeah Summer was a 'hey do you want Summer?' 'Ok' 'Ok pick her up this weekend!'
> 
> Mia I picked up the week I asked about her.
> 
> I saw Hank on petfinder 45 minutes before he was in a car coming home with me.
> 
> *I like to research a lot. Then I typically don't use the research at all.* lol


In bold is my problem. You should see Jazz - American Eskimo x Collie mix, 5 months, adorable little thing.


----------



## jade5280

Gypsy was an impulse and was so not what I had planned for a second dog. She fits in just fine and I'm glad I got her, but she's difficult and I think she's past the point where her reactive issues will ever change with any amount of training. It would have been much easier if I had stuck to my original plan and had gotten a puppy.


----------



## Laurelin

To be fair with Mia and Summer, I had known Summer since she was a puppy and Mia was the 7th papillon we owned.

Hank was probably a really stupid idea lol. Good thing he's working out.


----------



## CptJack

All of my dogs are some level of impulse. I do not handle the waiting period well. Once I decide another dog is doable - week or two and they're home. None of them have turned out EXACTLY the way I invisioned, some of them for the better and some not, but I'm pretty danged happy with all of them. 

I WOULD like, just once, to successfully sit my butt down and not jump on the first dog that I find that fits into whatever loose categories I'm considering, but I'm not sure it'll happen.


----------



## cookieface

* missc89*, patience will be rewarded.  I also want to warn you that no matter how prepared you think you are, you will run into difficulties. I spent almost a year actively planning for a puppy (and that was after 20 years of waiting) and still felt overwhelmed when we actually got Katie. 



elrohwen said:


> I am just so not an impulsive person and I find impulse decisions give me a lot of anxiety. But I know a lot of people who gets dogs that way (more than the people who are as patient as I am) and it works out really well.


After 20 years of waiting, a year of research and planning, and Katie _still_ feels like an impulse decision.


----------



## missc89

Thanks everyone


----------



## Laurelin

Even my childhood dog I found n a newspaper and brought home that day (after LOTS of begging).

I fully intend to really be choosy this next time. xD


----------



## missc89

Laurelin said:


> Even my childhood dog I found n a newspaper and brought home that day (after LOTS of begging).
> 
> I fully intend to really be choosy this next time. xD


I'm at the point where I know I could just bring a dog home and no one would be able to tell me to get rid of it (because I'm an adult darn it!) but that doesn't make it a good idea...lol


----------



## Laurelin

missc89 said:


> I'm at the point where I know I could just bring a dog home and no one would be able to tell me to get rid of it (because I'm an adult darn it!) but that doesn't make it a good idea...lol


Hank came home 2 days after I moved out of my 2 dogs only place. 

I am really the worst person to ask about impulse buying a dog.


----------



## missc89

Yup, that's why I'm not listening to your advice, no offense  at least not this time haha


----------



## Laurelin

I think the best advice is to meet dogs, figure out what you want and go for what you want vs what's available. All joking aside, I would not have brought Hank home except it just so happened that the first dog I looked at seemed like a stellar agility candidate. And he IS a spectacular agility candidate. If he hadn't been, he wouldn't have come home with me. Any future dogs I want AT LEAST Hank's level of drive and enthusiasm.

That said, no dog is going to be exactly what you expect. It's just the nature of the beast. And if you're like me then you'll probably have a bit of a panic attack once it sinks in that you're responsible for this life now. I remember the first few Hank weeks thinking 'Omg, I'm going to have to live with this thing for possibly 15+ years' lol It passes.


----------



## missc89

I'm kind of expecting that to happen after I bring my dog home for sure. I think I know deep down the Aussie is a good fit, otherwise I would've picked another dog (SO much research was done) but of course I have this fantasty of "oh I'll go to the rescue and find the perfect dog and we'll lock eyes and everything will be amazing!"


----------



## sassafras

Laurelin said:


> I am really the worst person to ask about impulse buying a dog.


I might be worse, aheh.


----------



## Laurelin

sassafras said:


> I might be worse, aheh.


That is probably true. 

You, me, and CptJack could probably have a contest.


----------



## dagwall

Laurelin said:


> That is probably true.
> 
> You, me, and CptJack could probably have a contest.


Ha, meanwhile I test drive all these foster dogs and have only come close to keeping one of them. Probably would have if he didn't get himself adopted so quickly. I HAD signed him up to do a barn hunt fun test which ended up being the weekend he went to his new home. If he hadn't gotten adopted and had done really well at the barn hunt fun test I would have really worked on my brother about keeping him. I still miss that dog sometimes, comforted knowing he's happy and loved in his new home though.


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> That is probably true.
> 
> You, me, and CptJack could probably have a contest.


Yeah, but how do we decide 'winner'? Cause I think it's a tie. 

We brought home an ACD-X, a BC, and a Mal respectively - and impulsively. I mean Jesus Christ, how do we even top that?


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Yeah, but how do we decide 'winner'? Cause I think it's a tie.
> 
> We brought home an ACD-X, a BC, and a Mal respectively - and impulsively. I mean Jesus Christ, how do we even top that?



And a Squash. I think Sass wins


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> And a Squash. I think Sass wins


And a Thud!

...God, Squash and Thud existing in the same household would drive someone to drink. Or knock down a house.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> And a Thud!
> 
> ...God, Squash and Thud existing in the same household would drive someone to drink. Or knock down a house.


Oh shoot, how did I forget about Thud? Yes, I think we might have to call a tie on that.

Laurelin loses if only because her dogs are little and therefore less capable of total world destruction. Haha


----------



## Laurelin

Sass also got an Alaskan Husky mix impulsively. ;P


----------



## Laurelin

Mia could give someone the run of the money for world domination. She would probably just enslave the bigger, more physically capable dogs.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> Mia could give someone the run of the money for world domination. She would probably just enslave the bigger, more physically capable dogs.


I'm sure she would have Squash and Thud doing her bidding in no time.


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Mia could give someone the run of the money for world domination. She would probably just enslave the bigger, more physically capable dogs.


Well, given the amount of time Kylie spends humping Thud - seems plausible that he'd be easily enslaved.


----------



## Laurelin

Oh wait, you said destruction, not domination.


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Oh wait, you said destruction, not domination.


 It's okay, if she dominanted Thud he'd destroy the world for her. Either because she said to or because she excited him and he's a furry battering ram.


----------



## Laurelin

My sister is convinced Mia is an alien being sent to destroy mankind. She often states she was excited I was getting a puppy because she thought I was getting a dog, not an alien, as a pet. 

Yeah Thud and Squash could probably destroy the world. I could see it.


----------



## missc89

See and if I wasn't moving out of the country within the next 2 years I'd probably have gone down and gotten a pound pup and just kind of went "oops..?" and still get my Aussie


----------



## Sibe

Fostering is my outlet for impulses. Dogs to keep? We think that over pretty hard. But fosters? If it doesn't bother my dogs, doesn't try to kill the cats, I'll take it. This Jindo? I was told what rescue was cleared to exit her (because the original rescue bailed, leaving two dogs in bad shape with no exit and this girl hadn't eaten in almost 2 weeks). So I show up, dog test, cat test with my own cat, go to the front desk and say I'm exiting her. Blank faces. Look, I don't care if she's under the rescue or if I pull her through the shelter for now, but she's leaving with me right now. Sort it out later.









After having 2 foster adopted right after another, shelter boss lady says, "Hey Megan, empty next syndrome? Because there's this emaciated pit puppy that was found in a dumpster." Hello Ivan, come home with me.









Oh, you have two baby puppies in desperate need of a foster? Guess who can take them right now and NEEDS THIS BELLYTUM x2.


















Most of my fosters have been impulses.


----------



## d_ray

Both mine were impulse too. I saw jewels petfinder ad and thought she was a cool looking dog and she came home a week later. Didn't even know what a catahoula was. 

Jazz was the same. About 1 week into fostering, I knew I couldn't her go. 

I'd have another tomorrow too if it weren't for SO. 

If I wait too long, I would end up getting cold feet. For me, it's easier to just do it.


----------



## Remaru

All of my dogs were impulse dogs. Lad is the most planned out and he was supposed to be a retired racing greyhound (yeah that didn't exactly work out). He did come with breeder support and a 4week "trial period" but I don't think I could send him back now even if I needed to (and I could if I did have to, his breeder would take him any time). I do think I would say no if we got a call about another dog or puppy, I just need time right now. We even managed to go to an adoption event without bringing any dogs home. You never can tell though.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

missc89 said:


> Ok, I'm insane and I need someone to set me straight - I want a dog, like, now. I don't really think I can wait anymore, and on top of that I'm starting to be afraid that an Aussie is a baaaaaad choice for a first-time dog owner like me. Don't get me wrong, I've been AROUND dogs before, but I have yet to actually own one myself.
> To add to the tortue, I go on petfinder and find these two: https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31981756/ and https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/31619412/
> 
> OH. MY. GLOB. I just can't. I need a dog, I think I want a rescue, I want something that's biddable, will stick to me like glue, is smart, has a good off switch and can relax...maybe I should ask you guys what type of dog you think would be a good fit and just find one from a rescue. Seriously people I need help
> 
> (note: I LOVE the breeder I looked at - but I think an Aussie would be a bit much for me. If you guys think otherwise I'd be very happy to wait but I'm starting to lean more and more towards a bully breed the more I read about breeds on here for first timers...)


I just now saw this and want to say you will more than likely be fine.. especially with show line Aussies. What I love about Aussies is that they aren't overly soft but they still want to please you. You won't easily ruin a typical Aussie. Kairi has been treated pretty unfairly in a couple of circumstances due to my lack of patience/still learning how to train certain things properly (not her fault) and she has forgiven me easily. She is not hard to own energy wise at all. I don't actually put Aussies on a not for first time owners list, especially show lines.

Funny because after I rejected the first breeder and was on a waiting list (had no idea if I was going to get a pup from Kairi's litter) I was scrounging petfinder for the next good thing I saw too. I'm so glad I didn't find anything.


----------



## Flaming

Laurelin said:


> Yeah Summer was a 'hey do you want Summer?' 'Ok' 'Ok pick her up this weekend!'
> 
> Mia I picked up the week I asked about her.
> 
> I saw Hank on petfinder 45 minutes before he was in a car coming home with me.
> 
> I like to research a lot. Then I typically don't use the research at all. lol


ah hahaha sound like me!


Manna-6 hours

Vitae- 3 days

In my defence though, I was actively looking for a newfie when I found Manna 
and I was looking for a herder/guardian dog for my husband when the farm with Vitae got busted.


----------



## Beta Man

I looked for breeders for 2 years. I'm the exception!


----------



## elrohwen

Beta Man said:


> I looked for breeders for 2 years. I'm the exception!


Same here. Though the initial breeder didn't work out (not enough pups in the litter), then the second didn't either (no pregnancy), so I got an available pup from a third breeder who was friends with the first two. So the exact breeder didn't work out but overall it worked out perfectly. It was about 1.5 years between deciding we could get a dog until we got one (and that was after 5 years of waiting after college because it wasn't the right time)


----------



## Ilovedogs56

I'm still looking for breeders!


----------



## Beta Man

elrohwen said:


> Same here. Though the initial breeder didn't work out (not enough pups in the litter), then the second didn't either (no pregnancy), so I got an available pup from a third breeder who was friends with the first two. So the exact breeder didn't work out but overall it worked out perfectly. It was about 1.5 years between deciding we could get a dog until we got one (and that was after 5 years of waiting after college because it wasn't the right time)



I paid for the little guy (unborn) in December and I should get him in 2-3 weeks. Terrible wait!,


----------



## elrohwen

Beta Man said:


> elrohwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. Though the initial breeder didn't work out (not enough pups in the litter), then the second didn't either (no pregnancy), so I got an available pup from a third breeder who was friends with the first two. So the exact breeder didn't work out but overall it worked out perfectly. It was about 1.5 years between deciding we could get a dog until we got one (and that was after 5 years of waiting after college because it wasn't the right time)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid for the little guy (unborn) in December and I should get him in 2-3 weeks. Terrible wait!,
Click to expand...

After so many didn't work out I can't even imagine putting down a deposit before they are born! I'm gun shy now. 

I'm waiting for my second one now. Only 4 weeks to go! We bred the dogs in early Feb so it's been a long wait.


----------



## luv mi pets

With me some were kind of thought out. Doberman is the only dog that I knew I wanted and went to a breeder and waited for the pup. Apache, anatolian, looking for a horse for a friend and found the ad. The ad was a month old and the breeder forgot she put an ad on the horse website. I e-mailed her thinking the pups were gone. Nope she had a female. When I went down there she had an Ibizian she wanted me to take for free. I said no so I do have some control. A couple of the dogs were boarding and just have not gone back home yet. One has been here 7 years and the other 3 years. I think the dogs are mine. Mowgli belonged to a co-worker and he came here to recoup from a neuter and have daily bandage changes because he had his rear dewclaws taken off at the same time. He would go back home, do some damage, a lot of damage, run away, come back here till the lady had her fence fixed. He finally just stayed here because the lady had had enough of him. He caused thousands of dollars of damage to some of her stuff. A couple were to get the needle and I was asked to take the dogs. Owners signed them over just happy not to have to deal with euthanasia. One dog was willed to me upon the death of a client.


----------



## jade5280

I waited almost a year for Ryker. He was planned. I don't have a problem waiting for a puppy or dog, but when I saw Gypsy's petfinder ad I just had to have her. She looked so sad.


----------



## Beta Man

elrohwen said:


> After so many didn't work out I can't even imagine putting down a deposit before they are born! I'm gun shy now.
> 
> I'm waiting for my second one now. Only 4 weeks to go! We bred the dogs in early Feb so it's been a long wait.



I had one pre-bought that didn't work out.... Not enough males....

I paid in full to save about $1,500 so it was worth the gamble. My pup Is beautiful (handsome?) though, so I'm thrilled!


----------



## dagwall

I waited for years to be in a situation to be able to have a dog. That time was once my brother and I bought a house together. We moved in and the first week was getting everything settled in the new place. Week two was checking out all the local rescues online and which one had the "best" mission statement and application process I was okay with. Between week two and three I contacted the rescue about coming out to see their dogs at the shelter, week three I was out meeting dogs and put in an app for Jubel. Week four I bring my boy home. Not really an impulse but once the ball was rolling it happened fast. I didn't have anything more specific than young adult, medium size, short/med coat, medium energy, happy go lucky dog so my options were pretty open.


----------



## kadylady

Yeah.....all 3 of mine were impulses.... 

I was going to do it differently this last time...take my time, do my research, wait for the "right" timing....yeah not so much. Oh look, I will just send my application to this BC rescue, just in case...oh look, they have a litter of puppies right now...oh the puppies are ready to come home right now...I might as well just go look....hello new puppy!! Application sent on Thursday, puppy home on Saturday. lol 

Even though the actual getting of them all was an impulse I will say, I did a lot of planning and thinking before actually mentally committing to opening up a spot in our house for each of them. And I mostly knew what I was looking for when I went looking for each of them. Zoey was probably the most impulsive in terms of oh look cute puppy!. We were scheduled to go look at a litter with a foster that night and decided to stop at the local shelter on the way because they had just listed a bunch of puppies as available. Zoey won me over. But I had spent a good 6 months determining whether or not we should get a second dog. Skye was probably the most impulsive as far as timing goes, but least impulsive in terms of knowing what I wanted and being able to make an informed decision on whether or not she fit that bill. Luke - I knew we would be getting a dog as soon as I graduated, I had been waiting for years. I just had no idea it would be a retriever.

Either way...I consider myself very lucky and very grateful to have them all.


----------



## cookieface

dagwall said:


> I waited for years to be in a situation to be able to have a dog. That time was once my brother and I bought a house together. We moved in and the first week was getting everything settled in the new place. Week two was checking out all the local rescues online and which one had the "best" mission statement and application process I was okay with. Between week two and three I contacted the rescue about coming out to see their dogs at the shelter, week three I was out meeting dogs and put in an app for Jubel. Week four I bring my boy home. Not really an impulse but once the ball was rolling it happened fast. I didn't have anything more specific than young adult, medium size, short/med coat, medium energy, happy go lucky dog so my options were pretty open.


That's similar to what happened with Katie in that once we started looking seriously things came together quickly. I mean, we waited 20 years until we were in a suitable place in our lives, looked at rescues / shelters for a few months, researched breeds and breeders for a few more months, and then were referred to a breeder who was planning a litter in the next month or so. That litter didn't work out, but then I found another breeder with a 5-month-old puppy ready to go. So, the time from the referral to the first breeder to having Katie with us was only about 3 months. The time from finding Katie to getting her was only a few weeks.


----------



## missc89

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I just now saw this and want to say you will more than likely be fine.. especially with show line Aussies. What I love about Aussies is that they aren't overly soft but they still want to please you. You won't easily ruin a typical Aussie. Kairi has been treated pretty unfairly in a couple of circumstances due to my lack of patience/still learning how to train certain things properly (not her fault) and she has forgiven me easily. She is not hard to own energy wise at all. I don't actually put Aussies on a not for first time owners list, especially show lines.
> 
> Funny because after I rejected the first breeder and was on a waiting list (had no idea if I was going to get a pup from Kairi's litter) I was scrounging petfinder for the next good thing I saw too. I'm so glad I didn't find anything.


Thank you so much!! Kairi is adorable and I love her face (and Ember is cute too) and reading this makes me feel 1000% better

I've wanted a dog for a really, REALLY long time now, and am in a place where I can get one, so waiting just feels like torture lol


----------



## elrohwen

Puppy comes home in one month! Starting to freak out a bit!

Do I even need to buy anything in preparation? I'm getting a second crate, but other than that I guess I'm set. I should probably get more food and make sure I pick something that is ALS (though I think the brands I use are). Is that it?


----------



## sassafras

Aheeeee Watson baby in a month! My baby is growing up so now I have to live vicariously through you. 

For his size breed, I personally would just feed what I was feeding Watson especially if it is ALS (which really just means that it is a puppy food). For large/giant breeds the large/giant puppy foods are more appropriate but for a medium/medium large I don't really worry about it too much.


----------



## chimunga

Is Watson baby going to be fixed? Or is she going to be co-owned and bred?


----------



## elrohwen

sassafras said:


> Aheeeee Watson baby in a month! My baby is growing up so now I have to live vicariously through you.
> 
> For his size breed, I personally would just feed what I was feeding Watson especially if it is ALS (which really just means that it is a puppy food). For large/giant breeds the large/giant puppy foods are more appropriate but for a medium/medium large I don't really worry about it too much.


Oh yeah, I wasn't going to get a puppy food. I just need to make sure whatever I'm currently feeding is ALS. I think the bag is getting low, so I have to figure out what I want to order next anyway (I usually switch with every bag). I feel like "puppy food" is all marketing anyway. 

I'm going to get a smaller crate this time I think. The 36" is good for all day crating, but it's big and bulky and I know people with 70lb dogs who use that size. I'm thinking 30" and that can go in the living room, then keep the 36" in the bedroom.


----------



## elrohwen

chimunga said:


> Is Watson baby going to be fixed? Or is she going to be co-owned and bred?


It's not likely that I will spay her, unless I really can't stand living with two intact dogs of opposite genders. If nothing else I would keep her intact until 2 or so. I'm also turned off from spaying because it ruins their coats and makes them hard to care for (which sounds like a silly reason).

We'll have to see which puppy I prefer based on temperament and whether she's show quality, but the intent is for me to show her and possibly let the breeder have a litter or two out of her. We haven't discussed whether it will be a co-ownership or if I will own her outright - I do own Watson, but it's common for females in the breed to be under co-ownership if they will be shown. Either way, it will be my decision entirely whether she is bred or not, though the breeder would choose the stud and raise the litter (because I have no desire to raise a litter of puppies).

I'm not crazy about conformation showing, but I'm the only show buyer for this litter currently, other than the one she will keep (which I think will be a co-own with another breeder). So I feel kind of obligated to at least get her in the ring and see how she does. And it's good socialization for future sports stuff anyway.


----------



## ormommy

missc89 said:


> I've only just been able to play video games without feeling guilty when a character dies. Yes, I totally understand that all the character is is a figment of some persons imagination put in to a story line with data to make this person seem real, and yet whenever Tidus would die in Final Fantasy...
> 
> .


I cried at the end of Crisis Core. A lot. Don't even get me started on how often I watched Advent Children.
I never played FF X to the end. But I watched the ending, and ....wow. It was so sad. I went and watched the ending of FF X-2 right after to feel better.

Hmmmm....what does this say about my dog ownership tendencies or training traits? (Other then maybe it was time I finally got a dog  )

Back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Willowy

On impulse dogging---I got Penny because my mom found her running around dumped in the country. We were totally going to take her to the Humane Society. . .but she's so pretty! LOL. 

Toby: I wanted a Rottweiler so I was looking on Petfinder for Rotts/Rott mixes. He was listed as a Rott mix, and I thought, he looks like a nice dog, so I called the shelter to see if he was still there and if they did out-of-state adoptions (I'm surprised I remembered to do that, but darned if I was going to drive 2 hours eash way for no reason). I think it was the next day from when I saw the ad. He's not a Rott mix but he IS a nice dog so that worked out.

Moose: I knew his owner, we sometimes took our dogs running together. The guy ended up in an unstable housing situation so he kept Moose at his uncle's farm, one day he calls me all in a panic "my uncle is gonna shoot him if you don't get him NAO!" So what else could I do? There was a plan that his owner would take him back if he could but it's been 8 years so I guess that isn't happening .

Oh, and I have Suri now. Not sure how long it'll be for, might be permanent, might not. Right now her owner is on vacation. She'll at least be spending the summer with me. After that we don't know. I guess this isn't impulsive?


----------



## elrohwen

I mailed in my puppy class registration while I was home for lunch! Class starts the day puppy will turn 10 weeks old, so the timing works out well, and I got $15 of for mailing before May 1st.


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> I mailed in my puppy class registration while I was home for lunch! Class starts the day puppy will turn 10 weeks old, so the timing works out well, and I got $15 of for mailing before May 1st.


Ooo exciting!!!!


----------



## Sandakat

I am so NOT an impulse buyer. We researched the right breed for about a year and then waitied for a dog from the breeder we'd chosen for another year. Now I'm in the research phase again, but it will probably be 3-4 years before there's another dog in the house. Toby doesn't like puppies and, I think I've mentioned this before, we want to do some traveling overseas, and we don't want to have to worry about leaving a young dog for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Beta Man

It's getting real now!!!!!!!


----------



## GrinningDog

Sandakat said:


> I am so NOT an impulse buyer. We researched the right breed for about a year and then waitied for a dog from the breeder we'd chosen for another year. Now I'm in the research phase again, but it will probably be 3-4 years before there's another dog in the house. Toby doesn't like puppies and, I think I've mentioned this before, we want to do some traveling overseas, and we don't want to have to worry about leaving a young dog for 3-4 weeks.


This is me. I'm definitely not an impulse buyer, ha! I mean, I've been obsessing about silken windhounds for YEARS. 

Speaking of which, a breeder I like who is nearish to me has puppy available that sounds like everything I want, down to my preferred color. I WISH I could pull new puppy thing off right now!


----------



## Beta Man

GoGoGypsy said:


> This is me. I'm definitely not an impulse buyer, ha! I mean, I've been obsessing about silken windhounds for YEARS.
> 
> Speaking of which, a breeder I like who is nearish to me has puppy available that sounds like everything I want, down to my preferred color. I WISH I could pull new puppy thing off right now!



Speaking of which..... I get the whole "recommend an adult rescue to EVERYONE" no puppy-phase, already house-broken, don't need to go out every 5 minutes etc etc. 

My question, for those who have endured one or various puppy upbringings...... How many people, especially those who had troublesome puppies, would say "yeah, I wish I just didn't know that dog for the first 4 years, and picked him up as an adult"

I think the obstacles overcome help you appreciate 'who your dog is'

Not sure if you're ready for a dog, but willing to put in effort and ensure the dog is taken care of?????? Just get a puppy.


Buy the ticket, ride the ride........


----------



## CptJack

I'm glad I had Kylie as a puppy.

I THINK I am probably glad I got Molly young. 

I would 200% have a better relationship with Thud if I'd gotten him AFTER he turned 18 months old. 

Molly and Kylie were (and are for Molly) easy puppies/teenagers, though. Thud was not. Molly and Kylie were easy by virtue of being mostly mature at a young age. Kylie is still easier at nearly 3 than she was as a puppy, in spite of being an easy puppy. Molly, I am guaranteed to like more when she's about 2 than I do right now and had I gotten her as an adult or even an > 6 month old puppy my house would not have a whole in the side of it. Thud was just ridiculous. As an adult Thud still is difficult, energetic, somewhat destructive given the opportunity and interactions with him are often painful. As a puppy, though? LOL. I have literal scars, bled a LOT, and he didn't lay down or stop moving inside until he was 18 months old. 

There is NO WAY I could have handled a single one of them as an adult dog if I couldn't handle them as puppies - but I could have handled the adult dogs without being able to handle them as puppies. I like puppies. I enjoy puppy raising. I will do it again, but if you aren't sure if you're ready for a dog who needs to be let out 3 or 4 times a day instead of dozens, won't eat your belongings, will almost always sleep through the night and will probably not make you bleed, then there is NO WAY you are ready for a puppy. The only thing puppies are is smaller, completely untrained, and lacking impulse control, bladder control, and all training at all, ever.

I LIKE puppies, again, and enjoy the experience, but there is no reason I would ever say 'not sure if you're ready for a dog? get a puppy!'. The work and effort required for an adult dog is so much less than a puppy. There is just no way to make an argument for a puppy being a better idea for someone who is uncertain than an adult dog.


----------



## Remaru

Beta Man said:


> Speaking of which..... I get the whole "recommend an adult rescue to EVERYONE" no puppy-phase, already house-broken, don't need to go out every 5 minutes etc etc.
> 
> My question, for those who have endured one or various puppy upbringings...... How many people, especially those who had troublesome puppies, would say "yeah, I wish I just didn't know that dog for the first 4 years, and picked him up as an adult"
> 
> I think the obstacles overcome help you appreciate 'who your dog is'
> 
> Not sure if you're ready for a dog, but willing to put in effort and ensure the dog is taken care of?????? Just get a puppy.
> 
> 
> Buy the ticket, ride the ride........



Honestly, I would take an adult dog any day of the week. I don't do well on little sleep, I just don't. I've fostered so many dogs, adults, little puppies, older puppies and even full litters. I've raised my own dogs and I have to say raising the puppy doesn't make them any better or more fun for me (doesn't build a better attachment). Hands down best dog we've owned was 1 year old when we adopted him. He wasn't my best dog but really, best dog. I'm in the middle of the puppy stage again and yeah, I would rather have an adult dog. Lad isn't even a hard puppy, he was housebroken in a day (I'm not even exaggerating, he picked it up that fast), he isn't destructive or stubborn. My last puppy wasn't terribly hard either (she took longer to house train but she was sweet and didn't do stupid hard adolescent stage). I just can't say how nice it is to adopt a 1year old dog who is already house broken and picks up basic obedience in a matter of a week or two. No puppy chewing stages, no fear periods and back sliding. It's nice to look at a dog and know what you are getting instead of guessing/hoping.


----------



## Sarah~

We sort of had a dog fall into our laps this weekend and as bummed as I am that I won't be getting my puppy now I have to admit not having to housetrain and him being an adult dog (2-3 years old) has been pretty nice. No chewing, already knows sit, and prefers sitting on laps to nipping fingers and toes! All of my previous dogs I have gotten as puppies and they really are a TON of work. I do agree obstacles can make a stronger bond with your dog. Not that older dogs don't have obstacles, and not to mention that not everyone wants a dog with issues or a puppy they have to work with for a couple of years before they can just sit back, relax and appreciate their dog lol. Pros and cons either way


----------



## Beta Man

Pro-tip, don't tell people you're getting a puppy..... Any delay feels like a lifetime when you get asked "did you get your puppy yet?" everyday!


----------



## Laurelin

I'm glad I had Mia as a puppy. It was fun and wild. But I also like getting adults. I think it's a good option for a lot of people. I do wish I'd had Summer and Hank as puppies but I'm glad I still got them DESPITE them not being puppies, know what I mean? They're both neat dogs.


----------



## jade5280

I wish I had gotten Gypsy as a puppy. I'm pretty sure she would be the perfect dog if I did. I'm glad I got Ryker as a puppy even though he was difficult.


----------



## Willowy

I apparently am not good at raising puppies :/. Both the dogs I raised from puppyhood had/have issues and I don't know if I caused them or not. At least with adult dogs I can blame their previous lives if they have issues . 

I don't do well with lack of sleep. I don't do well with being bitten. While cleaning up pee and poop is not the worst thing in the world for me, I'd rather not do too much of it. So, yeah, I'd rather skip puppyhood. 

One thing I never see mentioned is that I think the relationship you have with an adult dog is different than that you have when you've raised a puppy. Kind of like the difference between your relationship with your parents and other people your parents' ages (or your kids and other people your kids' age, depending what side you're on). There's always a kind of deferential relationship with your parents, maybe some tension because of emotional baggage, whereas with someone else you just kind of accept them as they come. I don't know how to explain it really. But it's different.


----------



## sassafras

I don't regret getting Squash or Toast as puppies, and for the most part have enjoyed raising them despite the headaches. 

But man, I am a big fan of the 6-9 month old puppy or adult dog as well. I happen to have the luxury of a pretty sweet schedule for puppy raising right now and for the foreseeable future, but if I worked typical full time hours I would go for an older puppy or adult every time.


----------



## Effisia

Itty bitty Eurasier puppies!! Our phenomenal and fabulous breeder sent us two week old pictures of the pups.

(Don't know which pup is mine yet, of course, and I think these are mostly the little girls, but they're SO STINKIN' CUTE!)


----------



## Beta Man

I don't know what a "Eurasier" is. Google time!


Edit. Don't google-image them with kids around..... My kids want an entire pack of them!


----------



## elrohwen

I loved having a puppy! It was a lot of work but Watson was awesome and I really enjoyed him. Once he was 6-9 months he was a heathen and I wanted to ship him back. No way could I adopt an adolescent. I need those first few months of bonding when they are cute so I don't strangle them later. Lol


----------



## luv mi pets

I have gotten dogs at various stages of life. I do like the adult ones the best. Puppies are cute and all but in reality they don't stay puppy for very long. For me the most rewarding is adopting a senior citizen. It is just something about them. The crew I have now was mostly pups gone wrong and owners begging me to take them. Skeeter and Bear came to me with a bite history. To be a juvenile delinquent by the age of 9 months must be horrible. Mowgli did about ten thousand dollars worth of damage at his former home. He managed to climb shelves in a garage and clear the shelves off and tear things apart. One being a insta hot portable bathing system for horses that was still in a box. He tore horse blankets apart. And then.....the cedar wood planks she was having put on her house. He decided to use his teeth to give the new planks a weathered look to him. She had to go buy some new ones. The car that was parked in the garage with the windows rolled down. He managed to shred the seats. All this by the age of 9 months. Here at my house, he never did those things. Thank God! Ali-mostly the first week was hectic because she was so sick and had IVs in her. I would get up several times during the night to medicate her and check up on her. I would bring her to work, then I would have to drive her to my dad's house so he could watch her while I was at school. I would take her to work but I could not take her to school.


----------



## Effisia

Beta Man said:


> I don't know what a "Eurasier" is. Google time!
> 
> 
> Edit. Don't google-image them with kids around..... My kids want an entire pack of them!


Oh, they are dangerously adorable/handsome. I want a dozen now! But we're just starting with one... for now!


----------



## elrohwen

Just saw Eurasier puppies. Squee!! I cannot wait to see pics as they grow up.

What color does the breeder expect them to be? From a quick Google image search it looks like they come in various shades of sable? Is that correct?


----------



## Effisia

I believe they can come in any shade of black, grey, red, or fawn - with or without markings. They just shouldn't be pure white, liver, or have white patches. 

For this litter, the majority according to the breeder are going to wind up being medium to dark red with probably black markings (mask, paws, etc). Tere may be one boy and one girl who end up with coats that are more of a tri-color. The sire is red with black markings, I believe, and I think the dam would be considered wolf-grey? Maybe tri-color grey. Something like that.

Apparently their coats can change quite a bit from the time they're born, though, so we'll see!


----------



## missc89

Beta Man said:


> Pro-tip, don't tell people you're getting a puppy..... Any delay feels like a lifetime when you get asked "did you get your puppy yet?" everyday!


Where were you weeks ago!? Lol. I told people I was getting a puppy, lost faith in my breeder, and now I have to wait all over again.

Speaking of which, went to visit the NEW breeder yesterday, and I felt about a bajillion times better. She had a pup that she had just picked up from a co-bred litter so I got to see what one of the stud dogs produce! SHE WAS SO CUTE! 

Litters are expected anytime between the 3rd week of May and the 1st week of June (she has two bitches pregnant at the same time right now) and I just can not wait. Her dogs are fantastic - they love water (most of them anyway lol) and they're SO quiet (for Aussies) and these dogs didn't have an oily residue on their coat. Their energy level is absolutely wonderful and they all have a fantastic "settle" AND she even taught her brand new pup "leave it" RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME! (took the pup 3 tries!) Seriously, I am SO much happier with this breeder! I hope I get one of her pups from this litter!!


----------



## Sandakat

Effisia said:


> Oh, they are dangerously adorable/handsome. I want a dozen now! But we're just starting with one... for now!


I had to go look them up, too. They remind me of a Chow/ Elkhound/ Tibetan Mastiff. Very cool! You must post LOTS of pictures.


----------



## elrohwen

Sandakat said:


> I had to go look them up, too. They remind me of a Chow/ Elkhound/ Tibetan Mastiff. Very cool! You must post LOTS of pictures.


According to wikipedia, they are chow x keeshond with a little samoyed.


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Where were you weeks ago!? Lol. I told people I was getting a puppy, lost faith in my breeder, and now I have to wait all over again.
> 
> Speaking of which, went to visit the NEW breeder yesterday, and I felt about a bajillion times better. She had a pup that she had just picked up from a co-bred litter so I got to see what one of the stud dogs produce! SHE WAS SO CUTE!
> 
> Litters are expected anytime between the 3rd week of May and the 1st week of June (she has two bitches pregnant at the same time right now) and I just can not wait. Her dogs are fantastic - they love water (most of them anyway lol) and they're SO quiet (for Aussies) and these dogs didn't have an oily residue on their coat. Their energy level is absolutely wonderful and they all have a fantastic "settle" AND she even taught her brand new pup "leave it" RIGHT IN FRONT OF ME! (took the pup 3 tries!) Seriously, I am SO much happier with this breeder! I hope I get one of her pups from this litter!!


That's great! I'm so glad you had such a nice visit and are excited about your new breeder. What about her made you feel more comfortable than the previous breeder? Just curious.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> That's great! I'm so glad you had such a nice visit and are excited about your new breeder. What about her made you feel more comfortable than the previous breeder? Just curious.


Honestly? The fact that it's not her main priority in life and she does it for the love of the breed. She seemed to have a much better set-up for her dogs as well, and she has been concentrating on the one breed only (The other one had 4 breeds at once at one point and I can now see how that would be bad).

This one doesn't charge an extra 10$/day that she has to keep your pup past bring-home day.

She won't let me pick a pup until 4th week (nor is anyone allowed to visit before then) and she will actively steer me away from a dog whose personality she knows is unsuitable as well as pointing out which pups she believes has the better personality suited for me.

If I don't get a dog from her first litter I can always opt for another, or she gives me all my cash back (other breeder kept the deposit).

She does eyes, hips, elbows, AND MDR1 testing (other one only did hip testing).

When she says she breeds her dogs to better the overall appearance of the breed, she actually looks at a dogs confirmation and what she likes about it and what she doesn't and tries to find a stud/bitch that would compliment both appearance and personality of the dog she is breeding.

She does NOT spay/neuter before the ages of 18 months so that the dog can have full sexual growth and the vet she recommends removes the uterus but leaves the ovaries and does a vasectomy as opposed to taking everything out all at once.

She is there for the LIFE of my dog even if she stops breeding.

She isn't a hypocrite with docking (previous breeder had her breeding dogs docked but refused to get her pups docked)

She does not insist on her being the main source of training for my dog, and she said she will always give me a second opinion on whatever a vet says (which is great because we all have questions about our vets at some point)

She's actually been in the scene for about 10 years now and has gone through all the drama and overall I just trust her better. I ended up seeing one of her stud dogs on another VERY reputable breeders website and it gave me even more confidence.

I compared her and my old breeder to the check lists that are on here and Terwin passed with flying colours! Oh and she really doesn't mind that I am using her name and giving her a good review on this website


----------



## missc89

I'm saying it here - if I do not get a puppy from this breeder, I'm going to get myself a rescue!


----------



## cookieface

missc89 said:


> Honestly? The fact that it's not her main priority in life and she does it for the love of the breed. She seemed to have a much better set-up for her dogs as well, and she has been concentrating on the one breed only (The other one had 4 breeds at once at one point and I can now see how that would be bad).
> 
> This one doesn't charge an extra 10$/day that she has to keep your pup past bring-home day.
> 
> She won't let me pick a pup until 4th week (nor is anyone allowed to visit before then) and she will actively steer me away from a dog whose personality she knows is unsuitable as well as pointing out which pups she believes has the better personality suited for me.
> 
> If I don't get a dog from her first litter I can always opt for another, or she gives me all my cash back (other breeder kept the deposit).
> 
> She does eyes, hips, elbows, AND MDR1 testing (other one only did hip testing).
> 
> When she says she breeds her dogs to better the overall appearance of the breed, she actually looks at a dogs confirmation and what she likes about it and what she doesn't and tries to find a stud/bitch that would compliment both appearance and personality of the dog she is breeding.
> 
> She does NOT spay/neuter before the ages of 18 months so that the dog can have full sexual growth and the vet she recommends removes the uterus but leaves the ovaries and does a vasectomy as opposed to taking everything out all at once.
> 
> She is there for the LIFE of my dog even if she stops breeding.
> 
> She's actually been in the scene for about 10 years now and has gone through all the drama and overall I just trust her better. I ended up seeing one of her stud dogs on another VERY reputable breeders website and it gave me even more confidence.
> 
> I compared her and my old breeder to the check lists that are on here and Terwin passed with flying colours! Oh and she really doesn't mind that I am using her name and giving her a good review on this website


This makes me happy! I'm very much looking forward to hearing about your new puppy when you get him/her.


----------



## missc89

Thank you!! I am very excited and the best part is I don't have to wait for a coupling, then wait 2 months for pregnancy and another 2 for months for growing. By this time in August I will have my pup!


----------



## elrohwen

cookieface said:


> This makes me happy! I'm very much looking forward to hearing about your new puppy when you get him/her.


Yes! Agreed! That makes me really happy for you and your future pup


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Excited about all the new puppies coming up this summer! Those Eurasier puppies are soo cute.

My puppy fever has come to an end and I'm hopefully not going to have it for a long time. A 3rd is probably not going to be possible in this house now that I have 2 and can see where the issues will be. It will probably be a long time until I can get Aussie#2. My Border girl, Ember, is doing pretty well. It was really, really, exhausting the first few weeks. Soo reminder to all getting puppies.. you will get through it! It is crazy.. but you will survive.


----------



## Damon'sMom

I've found a breeder that I really like, and they are not too far from me!! AHH! I want another puppy right now! lol


----------



## pandification

I desperately want to adopt another. We have so much land to roam on. But my house just isn't big enough. 

Kratos needs a play mate.. Sad face!


----------



## JohnnyBandit

Pyro has made the scene...


----------



## elrohwen

Puppies are 5 weeks old today! I can't believe it's getting so close!

In ~2 weeks I'll make a trip down for official evaluations (Memorial Day weekend in south Jersey, not looking forward to the traffic!). Then the weekend after I'll go down again to bring her home!


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> Puppies are 5 weeks old today! I can't believe it's getting so close!
> 
> In ~2 weeks I'll make a trip down for official evaluations (Memorial Day weekend in south Jersey, not looking forward to the traffic!). Then the weekend after I'll go down again to bring her home!


Squee! Exciting! Make sure your camera is charged. 

Where in S. Jersey, if you don't mind sharing?


----------



## elrohwen

cookieface said:


> Squee! Exciting! Make sure your camera is charged.
> 
> Where in S. Jersey, if you don't mind sharing?


A little town between Princeton and Trenton.


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> A little town between Princeton and Trenton.


Hmm, that's not really what I consider S. Jersey (but, what do I know? I'm from central PA).


----------



## elrohwen

cookieface said:


> Hmm, that's not really what I consider S. Jersey (but, what do I know? I'm from central PA).


Well, I'm in NY, so anything south of Bergen County is South Jersey to me. Haha. I guess it's technically central Jersey.


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> Well, I'm in NY, so anything south of Bergen County is South Jersey to me. Haha. I guess it's technically central Jersey.


I was thinking that: if you're traveling from the north, that would be south. Kinda like when my dad told my mom we were moving south: NY to PA, not quite what she expected.

ETA: The reason for my intrusive question was that I was thinking about a potential DF meetup. I think there are a few SE PA folks here and you wouldn't be that far away.


----------



## elrohwen

cookieface said:


> I was thinking that: if you're traveling from the north, that would be south. Kinda like when my dad told my mom we were moving south: NY to PA, not quite what she expected.
> 
> ETA: The reason for my intrusive question was that I was thinking about a potential DF meetup. I think there are a few SE PA folks here and you wouldn't be that far away.


Oo, I might be interested in something like that! Though I know my husband is already not happy about having to drive down there on Memorial Day weekend with all the traffic, so I think he wants to get in and out as quickly as possible. We might be able to do something the following weekend before puppy pick up.


----------



## Paviche

Uh, where did my puppy go?










20 weeks old today


----------



## Damon'sMom

So gorgeous, Paviche! And as a side note, I recognize you from the canine breeder evaluations online! haha


----------



## GrinningDog

He's looking great, Paviche! And that COLOR. Gorgeous!


----------



## Denisekay

So I'm going to be getting my dog today, my mom will be picking him up after work today. I'm so excited! :biggrin1:


----------



## missc89

Denisekay said:


> So I'm going to be getting my dog today, my mom will be picking him up after work today. I'm so excited! :biggrin1:


That is exciting! What kind are you getting!


----------



## Denisekay

He is a Chihuahua mix, he's a shelter dog so they don't know what he is mixed with.


----------



## missc89

Cuuute! You are going to have to post pictures when you get him!


----------



## Denisekay

Probably won't be hard, he's getting neutered today so he's probably gonna be pretty drowsy. lol But yeah I definitely will.


----------



## elrohwen

The breeder just sent out an email with possible puppy pick up dates, plus a list of things to bring home. It's getting real now! Less than two weeks before I get to meet them all (now that they're out of the guinea pig stage) and less than three weeks until I bring her home.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> The breeder just sent out an email with possible puppy pick up dates, plus a list of things to bring home. It's getting real now! Less than two weeks before I get to meet them all (now that they're out of the guinea pig stage) and less than three weeks until I bring her home.


Ahhh this is so exciting!! Are you going to take pictures while you're there!?


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> elrohwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> The breeder just sent out an email with possible puppy pick up dates, plus a list of things to bring home. It's getting real now! Less than two weeks before I get to meet them all (now that they're out of the guinea pig stage) and less than three weeks until I bring her home.
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh this is so exciting!! Are you going to take pictures while you're there!?
Click to expand...

Definitely! The goal is to leave knowing which one is mine and to have a lot of pictures of her.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Definitely! The goal is to leave knowing which one is mine and to have a lot of pictures of her.


That's so awesome!!! I am going to live vicariously through you until my pup is born


----------



## quirkycoconuts

I'm hopefully picking up this beautiful girl on Friday!


----------



## missc89

That is a really cute pup! Do you happen to know what the breed is?


----------



## elrohwen

This picture was from exactly a week ago when they turned 5 weeks, but it shows the whole litter together and how big they're getting. If you start counting with the pup at 12:00, the girls are number 3, 4, 8, and 9. Pretty much in size order too - the one at the number 3 spot is the biggest girl, Jane, and the one in the number 9 spot is the runt, Jellybean.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

That's it. I'm getting a puppy, and joining this thread. Whether or not it's moral. I'll just override that, and just... get a dog. I've done enough research, it's time! (I really wish this would be true...)

But, seriously, waiting sucks. I'm really hoping to volunteer, sometime this year, and most likely in the summer.


----------



## missc89

Pups...too...CUTE!!!


----------



## Effisia

Guys, I can even stand this cuteness. I don't know HOW I'm going to survive waiting the next couple of weeks!

4 Weeks Old:


----------



## elrohwen

They are adorable smooshy little bears!

Do you get to visit them before you pick up your pup?


----------



## Effisia

elrohwen said:


> They are adorable smooshy little bears!
> 
> Do you get to visit them before you pick up your pup?


Haha I was about to say the same about your picture! I love food bowl pictures like that and I just want to grab them all and snuggle!

Sadly we don't get to visit. It's a ten hour drive and flights are REALLY expensive. But we didn't get to visit Annabel either (that was a seven hour drive...) and we ended up with the best pup ever so I'm not too worried. I also really, really like and trust our breeder.


----------



## missc89

Such cute puppies!! Urgh I am getting way too impatient but there should be at LEAST one whelping from my breeder in the coming week!


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Such cute puppies!! Urgh I am getting way too impatient but there should be at LEAST one whelping from my breeder in the coming week!


So exciting! Did she do xrays and find out how many puppies are expected?


----------



## GrinningDog

Just wanted to say I've been following everyone's puppy adventures closely. I VERY much enjoy hearing details, and I'm excited for you guys!


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> So exciting! Did she do xrays and find out how many puppies are expected?


No, unfortunately not  but the one that is going in to whelp first was as big as a freaking house when I saw her last - she honestly looked as large as she was long! And that was oh...2 weeks away from her giving birth.


----------



## gingerkid




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

gingerkid said:


>


Soooo... who is this?!

(Super cute!!)


----------



## Remaru

gingerkid said:


>


Puppy!!!!!!


----------



## quirkycoconuts

She's a mongrel! Cavalier x "mini" aussie shepherd. She looks and so far, acts like a cavi with merle colouring  Quite unique if I do say so myself. I'm so excited!



missc89 said:


> That is a really cute pup! Do you happen to know what the breed is?


She's a mongrel! Cavalier x "mini" aussie shepherd. She looks and so far, acts like a cavi with merle colouring  Quite unique if I do say so myself. I'm so excited!


----------



## gingerkid

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Soooo... who is this?!


Her name is Spirit (for now). We might change it, but I've been trying to come up with names all day and I can't find one that I like that suits her.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

gingerkid said:


> Her name is Spirit (for now). We might change it, but I've been trying to come up with names all day and I can't find one that I like that suits her.


So cute! Congrats on the new addition!


----------



## Ilovedogs56

A possible German Shepherd puppy in 2018!


----------



## elrohwen

gingerkid said:


> Her name is Spirit (for now). We might change it, but I've been trying to come up with names all day and I can't find one that I like that suits her.


Eeee! You're keeping her?! I'm so excited for you guys!

Where did you get her?


----------



## gingerkid

She came into the shelter where I volunteer as a stray-transfer from animal control. I'm lucky to have met her in the first place; she was originally fast-tracked for adoption (they were going to put her to the front of the spay/neuter list) but the staff knew that I love eskies and took the fast-track off so I could meet her, haha.


----------



## missc89

quirkycoconuts said:


> She's a mongrel! Cavalier x "mini" aussie shepherd. She looks and so far, acts like a cavi with merle colouring  Quite unique if I do say so myself. I'm so excited!


That's such a cute mix!


----------



## Sandakat

Congrats Gingerkid! What a cutie.


----------



## Canyx

gingerkid said:


>


I can't see it!?!?!?


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Same can't see


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian

Me either


----------



## CptJack

Check her newest thread the pictures forum!


----------



## gingerkid

Canyx said:


> I can't see it!?!?!?


That's so weird, b/c I can still see it? It might've been taken down though once she was adopted.

The pictures thread is here: http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/375458-introducing.html


----------



## missc89

Breeder's dog should be whelping any day now! She takes weekly pictures so whenever I get updates, you guys will too!


----------



## gingerkid

That's exciting! Can't wait to see your little bean.


----------



## missc89

Guys! Guys! One of the dogs had her puppies!



4 Blue Merle Males
2 Black Tri Males
3 Black Tri Females

And she still has another dog left to give birth! Woohoo! (sorry for poor pic quality - I didn't take it..lol)


----------



## elrohwen

Awesome! Nice big litter! Can't wait to see which one is yours.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Awesome! Nice big litter! Can't wait to see which one is yours.


Me neither!! I'm secretly hoping for a blue or a black male so that I can just update my old Sterling thread and bump it up haha. Okay, also I REALLY love the name Sterling and I think that may just be the males name regardless of his colour...


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Me neither!! I'm secretly hoping for a blue or a black male so that I can just update my old Sterling thread and bump it up haha. Okay, also I REALLY love the name Sterling and I think that may just be the males name regardless of his colour...


Well, with that many boys, chances are good you'll get one. And I think Sterling works for a blue merle or a black tri.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Well, with that many boys, chances are good you'll get one. And I think Sterling works for a blue merle or a black tri.


Thank you ^-^ I told the breeder I wanted my puppy based on personality, and (luckily) she actually follows through when she says that she doesn't let people pick out their pups OR visit until they are at LEAST 4 weeks of age, which is a) safer, and b) when they start to show individual personality traits. Did I mention how amazing my new breeder is? I already gave her my 'registry names' as well as their call names and she's even willing to wait and name my pup the name I gave it!


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Thank you ^-^ I told the breeder I wanted my puppy based on personality, and (luckily) she actually follows through when she says that she doesn't let people pick out their pups OR visit until they are at LEAST 4 weeks of age, which is a) safer, and b) when they start to show individual personality traits. Did I mention how amazing my new breeder is? I already gave her my 'registry names' as well as their call names and she's even willing to wait and name my pup the name I gave it!


When do you plan to visit? I visited Watson at 5.5 weeks and it was too early to pick based on temperament for the most part. Not that I picked him anyway, the breeder did at 7 weeks, but I wouldn't have been able to make a meaningful choice at that point I don't think. They were certainly darn cute though! I'm glad I got to see them fairly young just because they were adorable.

I met my new pup's litter at 2 weeks which was fun (eyes just starting to open) and will see them at 7.5 weeks, so I missed the adorable stage in the middle.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> When do you plan to visit? I visited Watson at 5.5 weeks and it was too early to pick based on temperament for the most part. Not that I picked him anyway, the breeder did at 7 weeks, but I wouldn't have been able to make a meaningful choice at that point I don't think. They were certainly darn cute though! I'm glad I got to see them fairly young just because they were adorable.
> 
> I met my new pup's litter at 2 weeks which was fun (eyes just starting to open) and will see them at 7.5 weeks, so I missed the adorable stage in the middle.


I plan on visiting during weeks 4 and 6 because she happens to live about 3 hours away and gas is expensive, but if my parents don't mind driving I would also like to visit during weeks 5 or 7 before I go pick up my pup.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

missc89 said:


> Me neither!! I'm secretly hoping for a blue or a black male so that I can just update my old Sterling thread and bump it up haha. Okay, also I REALLY love the name Sterling and I think that may just be the males name regardless of his colour...


Sterling will fit no matter what. I wanted a red girl because the Kairi I was naming Kairi after had red hair. When I got a black tri I kept the name anyway. 

So exciting! I'm sure you will end up with a male. At least in my experience.. males are almost always the ones left looking for homes unless there was only a few. It doesn't seem like that is going to be an issue. 

It is strange that you get to pick your pup so young, but I know there are still breeders out there that don't really do the whole pick for you thing that aren't bad breeders.


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> It is strange that you get to pick your pup so young, but I know there are still breeders out there that don't really do the whole pick for you thing that aren't bad breeders.


Agreed. That is weird for me. I sort of get to pick my pup, but it's mostly special privilege because I own the stud and will be there for the official evals. Buyers do get some veto power, and she might give them a choice of a couple, but the buyers don't get to outright pick. Even with my pick, it will be a joint decision between myself and the breeder.


----------



## missc89

Oh I could be totally wrong and have the information mixed up in my head. She may have said "You can visit at 4 months but I still choose your dog" and just remembered it weird.


----------



## gingerkid

missc89 said:


> Oh I could be totally wrong and have the information mixed up in my head. She may have said "You can visit at 4 months but I still choose your dog" and just remembered it weird.


Maybe she doesn't let people pick their pups (period), and she also doesn't let people visit until they're 4 weeks of age?


----------



## missc89

gingerkid said:


> Maybe she doesn't let people pick their pups (period), and she also doesn't let people visit until they're 4 weeks of age?


That sounds about right! Ugh I hate my horrible memory...


----------



## elrohwen

Apparently the three biggest males in Watson's litter are a gang of hooligans. Mwahaha. I do not envy the puppy buyers. They are going to be land sharks. Watson was out of control with the biting until at least 12 months.

I did get the sad news that I'm the only show puppy buyer. :-( There is one girl who is the obvious show pick, and now I kind of feel like I should prioritize her. She's one of the two with a higher energy level, and isn't obviously out temperamentally (from what the breeder has said), so we'll see. I was really hoping someone else would get a show puppy too, just to put less pressure on me to possibly breed her in the future.

Here are my options so far:
Crescent - highest energy, the instigator, loves to roughhouse with the boys
Jane - Plain Jane has the most boring markings (a solid red blanket), but the best structure, second highest energy
Tessa - third highest energy, no other info
Jellybean - the runt; doesn't like being roughed up by the boys so probably too reserved and shy for me (if only because Watson will certainly rough up whoever we get)

I think it will end up coming down to Crescent and Jane.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Apparently the three biggest males in Watson's litter are a gang of hooligans. Mwahaha. I do not envy the puppy buyers. They are going to be land sharks.
> 
> I did get the sad news that I'm the only show puppy buyer. :-( There is one girl who is the obvious show pick, and now I kind of feel like I should prioritize her. She's one of the two with a higher energy level, and isn't obviously out temperamentally (from what the breeder has said), so we'll see. I was really hoping someone else would get a show puppy too, just to put less pressure on me to possibly breed her in the future.
> 
> Here are my options so far:
> Crescent - highest energy, the instigator, loves to roughhouse with the boys
> Jane - Plain Jane has the most boring markings, but the best structure, second highest energy
> Tessa - third highest energy, no other info
> Jellybean - the runt; doesn't like being roughed up by the boys so probably too reserved and shy for me (if only because Watson will certainly rough up whoever we get)
> 
> I think it will end up coming down to Crescent and Jane.


I am curious as to what you would consider "boring marks" in a WSS? Though, from your description of the girls, it does sound like Crescent and Jane would be the better fit for you.


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> I am curious as to what you would consider "boring marks" in a WSS? Though, from your description of the girls, it does sound like Crescent and Jane would be the better fit for you.


I'm taking it as a hint that she didn't say anything about Tess, which means she probably isn't considering her for me. She seems to be pushing Crescent and Jane just based on some things she said (playing up Crescent being crazy with the boys, and Jane being the prettiest). And she won't let me go home with a puppy who isn't at least finishable and probably breeding quality, I'll just feel bad if Jane is obviously much better conformationally speaking and ends up in a pet home. She didn't say anything negative about her temperament though.

Boring markings just because she has a solid red blanket on her back, and the red around her butt is kind of whitish and not super deep red. Markings don't matter at all in the ring, but a nice deep color is preferred. Crescent just has a lot more cool spots going on:


----------



## jade5280

I vote Crescent!


----------



## missc89

I vote that you just take them all with you!!..jeez I'm going to have a horrible time picking my puppy, good luck!


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> I vote that you just take them all with you!!..jeez I'm going to have a horrible time picking my puppy, good luck!


If the breeder does her job it shouldn't be too hard. She should pretty much know which one is yours when you visit, maybe down to two, but you shouldn't have to look at the whole litter and pick for yourself.

It will be really fun to do temperament tests and structure evals on all of them, even the boys. That's something breeders do with their friends and other dog people, so I feel like I'm part of the club now. Haha


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> If the breeder does her job it shouldn't be too hard. She should pretty much know which one is yours when you visit, maybe down to two, but you shouldn't have to look at the whole litter and pick for yourself.
> 
> It will be really fun to do temperament tests and structure evals on all of them, even the boys. That's something breeders do with their friends and other dog people, so I feel like I'm part of the club now. Haha


That is so cool! You'll have to give us details on how it went!


----------



## Ilovedogs56

Pick Cresent!


----------



## Sandakat

The breeder from whom we got both of our dogs, and who has become a friend after all this time, sent me an email yesterday. She and her family are going to be in the area for a long weekend in July so she asked if we'd like to get together. Also, she has a smooth, tri male that she would like to offer to us if we'd like him. He's a grandson of Bandit, Cameron's sire, and his dam is from the same kennel as Cameron's was. So he probably looks very much like Cameron.

I replied that we'd love to get together, but it would be very hard to get another dog just now, especially a tri male. I blamed it on Toby, saying that he doesn't like puppies... which is true... I didn't ask how old he is or anything more about him. But I keep thinking about him... If she still has him in July and if she brings him up here... I know I'll have another dog.

But having another smooth, tri male ... *sigh* I'm tearing up thinking about it.


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> Apparently the three biggest males in Watson's litter are a gang of hooligans. Mwahaha. I do not envy the puppy buyers. They are going to be land sharks. Watson was out of control with the biting until at least 12 months.
> 
> I did get the sad news that I'm the only show puppy buyer. :-( There is one girl who is the obvious show pick, and now I kind of feel like I should prioritize her. She's one of the two with a higher energy level, and isn't obviously out temperamentally (from what the breeder has said), so we'll see. I was really hoping someone else would get a show puppy too, just to put less pressure on me to possibly breed her in the future.
> 
> Here are my options so far:
> Crescent - highest energy, the instigator, loves to roughhouse with the boys
> Jane - Plain Jane has the most boring markings (a solid red blanket), but the best structure, second highest energy
> Tessa - third highest energy, no other info
> Jellybean - the runt; doesn't like being roughed up by the boys so probably too reserved and shy for me (if only because Watson will certainly rough up whoever we get)
> 
> I think it will end up coming down to Crescent and Jane.


Cresent, you need an instigator. 



missc89 said:


> I vote that you just take them all with you!!..jeez I'm going to have a horrible time picking my puppy, good luck!


Tyson was one of eight or nine, but his breeder picked the puppy she thought would be best for us and Katie. We didn't even meet the other puppies (probably best and would have been a hassle). I don't know if another puppy would have been better, but so far, Tyson is perfect for us.



Sandakat said:


> The breeder from whom we got both of our dogs, and who has become a friend after all this time, sent me an email yesterday. She and her family are going to be in the area for a long weekend in July so she asked if we'd like to get together. Also, she has a smooth, tri male that she would like to offer to us if we'd like him. He's a grandson of Bandit, Cameron's sire, and his dam is from the same kennel as Cameron's was. So he probably looks very much like Cameron.
> 
> I replied that we'd love to get together, but it would be very hard to get another dog just now, especially a tri male. I blamed it on Toby, saying that he doesn't like puppies... which is true... I didn't ask how old he is or anything more about him. But I keep thinking about him... If she still has him in July and if she brings him up here... I know I'll have another dog.
> 
> But having another smooth, tri male ... *sigh* I'm tearing up thinking about it.


((((hugs))))


----------



## KodiBarracuda

I really like Jane personally.


----------



## elrohwen

Just heard that Crescent almost climbed out of the xpen. Girls got their turn out in the yard, and when boys got their turn she wasn't having it and tried to climb out. Haha. I have a feeling the breeder is thinking Crescent is my girl. None of the pet buyers are prepared for the crazy.


----------



## Canyx

elrohwen said:


> If the breeder does her job it shouldn't be too hard. She should pretty much know which one is yours when you visit, maybe down to two, but you shouldn't have to look at the whole litter and pick for yourself.
> 
> It will be really fun to do temperament tests and structure evals on all of them, even the boys. That's something breeders do with their friends and other dog people, so I feel like I'm part of the club now. Haha


Super neat! What's involved in temperament tests?

Sounds like you can't go wrong between the two... Though I wonder, in the welshie world is there a greater need for better structure in the breed as a whole or greater need for better temperament? I know in the ideal world you want the best of both. But although Crescent sounds like she has potential to be very intelligent and high energy, is that KIND of energy what people look for in welshies?


----------



## elrohwen

I think the Volhard test is usually used, or a variant of it. Basically tests for how much puppy is into people, how easily he accepts handling, and how quickly he recovers from loud or novel stimuli. I will be looking for the confident pup who recovers quickly and wants to follow people around more than exploring the environment on her own. I'm going to try a little shaping game with them too, and see how much they are into toys. I love crazy and high energy if she is also handler focused and not really independent. 

I think temperament is more important, but if both are confident and not shy or overly reserved then I don't think that would decide the best breeding dog if that makes sense. Just because I like crazy dogs doesn't mean the less crazy dog with a solid confident temperament isn't a great asset to the breed. As far as what people want, I think it varies. The breed should be energetic and a little crazy, since they are hunting dogs. However, most puppy buyers want pets and probably don't want a super high energy dog. The breed on the whole does a pretty good job of meeting both of those objectives right now, but I do think the higher energy dogs are more correct for the breed. If everybody just bred the calm sweet pets something would be lost. Even the craziest Welshie is not going to be crazy on the level of a true field bred ESS or something, so I think keeping the higher energy dogs is an asset to the breed. Jane is second highest energy so she's not super calm, but it sounds like Jane has a problem solving and confident streak.

I think most breeders would pick the puppy with better structure though. I just see a lot of female Welshies in particular who are too quiet for my taste. He boys tend to be crazy no matter what though.


----------



## Canyx

Very informative post, thanks! Still sounds like you really can't go wrong... Excited to see which one you end up picking.


----------



## elrohwen

I'm glad you got something out of my rambling. Haha. To put it better, I'm more interested in sports stuff and would prioritize a good temperament for sports over slightly better structure. Most breeders would probably go with the better structure. Assuming both dogs have correct temperaments and good structure, just that each is stronger in one area then the other. So yeah, can't go wrong either way really. Just personal preference.


----------



## Avie

I vote for Jane. While her pattern might not be very exciting, structure matters more right? And if Crescent and her are close in temperament... 

Well anyway, I'm curious who you end up with as well.


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> I vote for Jane. While her pattern might not be very exciting, structure matters more right? And if Crescent and her are close in temperament...
> 
> Well anyway, I'm curious who you end up with as well.


Oh, I'm not at all concerned about Jane's pattern. So far all I know is that Jane is put together better but Crescent is a confident little troublemaker. I'll have to see them in person to figure out which wins out. I am assuming there is nothing about Crescent's structure that would make her not suitable for sports (and even showing) and I'm assuming there's nothing incorrect about Jane's temperament. But I did want to put temperament over a show dog this time, which has me leaning towards Crescent based on the little I know about them. Tomorrow will decide it!


----------



## cookieface

The breeder could always convince an unsuspecting puppy buyer to take Jane into the show ring. I don't know...has anything like that ever happened before?


----------



## sassafras

cookieface said:


> The breeder could always convince an unsuspecting puppy buyer to take Jane into the show ring. I don't know...has anything like that ever happened before?


Hahaha.

I have another solution, and hear me out here: GET THEM BOTH.


----------



## cookieface

sassafras said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> I have another solution, and hear me out here: GET THEM BOTH.


That was my first thought, but Elrohwen is too smart for that. Isn't she?


----------



## elrohwen

Maybe I will ship them to you guys! Then you can show them!

A breeder I know actually did keep two from a recent litter. She is a crazy person. 

I told her to talk people into it, but she said it's too hard with girls because people don't want to deal with heats. She does have two people possibly interested in showing their boys, both local (NYC and NJ) so that would be really fun. She said she's going to bring up the idea of showing every time she talks to them. Lol


----------



## Kingfisher

So....do we have a winner?

Too late now, but I would have gone with structure if the temperaments were really close. Temperament changes from 7/8 weeks, structure won't.

Just kidding, I'd pick the one that screamed "I'M YOUR PUPPY!!"


----------



## elrohwen

Crescent! She's my girl! Structurally she is as good as Jane, just not as much bone. Bone is better for show but I'm fine with a lighter puppy for agility. Also Jane completely ignored us for the temperament tests And explored on her own - probably the most independent minded puppy of the whole bunch. Crescent is super fun active and feisty. Love her. She has no fear and loves to explore but is still into people. None of the girls were so awesome for conformation that it mattered too much. Crescent will be harder to finish than Watson was and has some faults, but they are cosmetic things mostly - the important stuff is put together right for playing sports. 

Jellybean was actually the clear winner for temperament - so engaging and fun and handler focused. And goofy and smiley. But she had some structural faults that were beyond simple cosmetic things. She will be fine as a pet but I wouldn't chance agility. She was so much fun though!

More tomorrow plus pics! The boys were actually more impressive as future show dogs, and two had real Watson heads and I loved them. Oh man they are hellions though! But Crescent gets right in there with them. 

Also, I should announce that Crescent is now officially Hazel!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

elrohwen said:


> Crescent! She's my girl! Structurally she is as good as Jane, just not as much bone. Bone is better for show but I'm fine with a lighter puppy for agility. Also Jane completely ignored is for the temperament tests - probably the most independent minded puppy of the whole bunch. Crescent is super fun active and feisty. Love her. She has no fear and loves to explore but is still into people.
> 
> Jellybean was actually the clear winner for temperament - so engaging and fun and handler focused. But she had some structural faults that were beyond simple cosmetic things. She will be fine as a pet but I wouldn't chance agility. She was so much fun though!
> 
> More tomorrow plus pics!


YAY YAY. I was hoping for Crescent!


----------



## kcomstoc

She's so cute elrohwen  I love either name but I probably would've kept crescent though it would be a weird call name "cres". Hazel sounds nicer  she is so cute


----------



## Sandakat

Yay! So happy for you and Hazel!


----------



## Ilovedogs56

Yay! Hope Hazel loves her new home with dad!


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Ahhhhhhhh I saw the facebook post and came running here. Congratulations!


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> Crescent! She's my girl! Structurally she is as good as Jane, just not as much bone. Bone is better for show but I'm fine with a lighter puppy for agility. Also Jane completely ignored us for the temperament tests And explored on her own - probably the most independent minded puppy of the whole bunch. Crescent is super fun active and feisty. Love her. She has no fear and loves to explore but is still into people. None of the girls were so awesome for conformation that it mattered too much. Crescent will be harder to finish than Watson was and has some faults, but they are cosmetic things mostly - the important stuff is put together right for playing sports.
> 
> Jellybean was actually the clear winner for temperament - so engaging and fun and handler focused. And goofy and smiley. But she had some structural faults that were beyond simple cosmetic things. She will be fine as a pet but I wouldn't chance agility. She was so much fun though!
> 
> More tomorrow plus pics! The boys were actually more impressive as future show dogs, and two had real Watson heads and I loved them. Oh man they are hellions though! But Crescent gets right in there with them.
> 
> Also, I should announce that Crescent is now officially Hazel!


Congratulations! What a wonderful life Hazel will have!


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> Crescent! She's my girl! Structurally she is as good as Jane, just not as much bone. Bone is better for show but I'm fine with a lighter puppy for agility. Also Jane completely ignored us for the temperament tests And explored on her own - probably the most independent minded puppy of the whole bunch. Crescent is super fun active and feisty. Love her. She has no fear and loves to explore but is still into people. None of the girls were so awesome for conformation that it mattered too much. Crescent will be harder to finish than Watson was and has some faults, but they are cosmetic things mostly - the important stuff is put together right for playing sports.
> 
> Jellybean was actually the clear winner for temperament - so engaging and fun and handler focused. And goofy and smiley. But she had some structural faults that were beyond simple cosmetic things. She will be fine as a pet but I wouldn't chance agility. She was so much fun though!
> 
> More tomorrow plus pics! The boys were actually more impressive as future show dogs, and two had real Watson heads and I loved them. Oh man they are hellions though! But Crescent gets right in there with them.
> 
> Also, I should announce that Crescent is now officially Hazel!


 Yaaaaay! Congrats! Hazel is such a pretty name! Watson is going to love his new baby sis.


----------



## elrohwen

Thanks guys! I'm really excited to bring her home next week, though still freaking out a bit about the change in routine/lifestyle that bringing in a new puppy involves. 

Overall I was really impressed with the temperaments in the litter. When we dropped a stainless steel bowl on the tile floor, only one puppy startled and ultimately walked away, one other startled and approached, and the others just ran right up to it without startling at all. All of them are just very confident friendly little pups and none stood out as needing any special care or more experienced owner or anything. Great pups.

As far as conformation, there were two boys who were quite nice and hopefully the breeder can talk one of their owners into showing them. Between the two best girls, it was more or less a wash. Jane has more bone and so most breeders would pick her for that, but as far as overall structure they were pretty equivalent. I think Hazel/Crescent will be showable, but she will take more skill than Watson to show her off to her best. I can't just throw her in the ring and have her win the way I did with Watson. Haha.

I love her temperament! She is spunky and fearless. I was a little nervous at first because the first time we did the temperament test she wouldn't come to me or follow me, but I think she was hot and tired. They had been playing in the yard and running around, and then we tried to test her outside for a bit before bringing her inside. When we got her out again she was much more interested in running to me and following me. 

Jane, however, was just very independent. We ran around calling her and she would look at us, and then turn around and go back to sniffing around the kitchen. Not the pup for me!

And the boys were hilarious. I didn't realize that the difference in energy level between boys and girls was so apparent at such a young age. They were all over each other, growling, wrestling, and being annoying. The girls would interact but much more calmly and politely. But Hazel/Crescent kept right in there with the boys. If I could handle a crazy boy I'm sure the craziest girl will still be easier. Haha.

The one thing I'm a little disappointed about is that most of the puppies got Sadie's head/face. Sadie is a cute dog, but I really like Watson's head (which is his breeder's line's head). I think Hazel/Crescent might be a mix between the two - she didn't look as much like Sadie as some of the girls. Two of the boys, Roger and Pheonix, really looked like Watson. I wanted to take little Roger home too just because of his head. Haha. It will be fun to see them grow up and I hope I get lots of pictures! Sadie's first litter was with Watson's father and I've seen two of the puppies and they are great. If Hazel looks like the girl I know from that litter I'll be thrilled.

Wow, that was long! Sorry about that!

Pictures to come!


















As far as structure goes, the faults I see are a sloping back (though could be the way I stacked her - Welshies should be flat and not sloped like an ESS). Too short upper arm (common fault in Welshies so not unexpected). Not sure what the heck is going on with her tail here - may end up being carried too high. There's nothing in the standard against it really, but most judges don't like a gay tail and it's not ideal. But it's cosmetic and doesn't matter at all for sports. It doesn't show in this pic but her was roaching her back slightly sometimes, so we're not sure what that will do long term and if it will even be an issue when she's grown. Overall she's a nice puppy though!


----------



## ireth0

I am going to live vicariously through your welshie puppy pics okay thx.


----------



## kcomstoc

jade5280 said:


> Yaaaaay! Congrats! Hazel is such a pretty name! Watson is going to love his new baby sis.


You mean his daughter


----------



## jade5280

kcomstoc said:


> You mean his daughter


 Haha oh right


----------



## elrohwen

Yeah, it's gonna be weird calling her his daughter. I'm so used to calling dogs brother/sister (even when they're not related). We'll probably end up calling them that anyway. haha


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> Yeah, it's gonna be weird calling her his daughter. I'm so used to calling dogs brother/sister (even when they're not related). We'll probably end up calling them that anyway. haha


Yea I can only imagine how weird that would be, if Jake had children *which he doesn't* and I took his daughter I would also refer to them as brother/sister and would probably forget that they were even related lol


----------



## elrohwen

kcomstoc said:


> Yea I can only imagine how weird that would be, if Jake had children *which he doesn't* and I took his daughter I would also refer to them as brother/sister and would probably forget that they were even related lol


For some reason I don't think it would be weird if I had the mother dog and kept a puppy. I would probably refer to them as momma and baby. It's more weird with the father because Watson hasn't had anything to do with them since he bred Sadie back in February, so it doesn't even feel like they're related.


----------



## kcomstoc

elrohwen said:


> For some reason I don't think it would be weird if I had the mother dog and kept a puppy. I would probably refer to them as momma and baby. It's more weird with the father because Watson hasn't had anything to do with them since he bred Sadie back in February, so it doesn't even feel like they're related.


Yea but now he get's to teach her all the fun things to do throughout life  he's making up for it


----------



## elrohwen

kcomstoc said:


> Yea but now he get's to teach her all the fun things to do throughout life  he's making up for it


That's true! Hopefully he teaches her more good things than bad things.


----------



## ireth0

elrohwen said:


> That's true! Hopefully he teaches her more good things than bad things.


Watson won't be no dead beat baby daddy.


----------



## cookieface

ireth0 said:


> Watson won't be no dead beat baby daddy.


I was just thinking, Watson doesn't seem like the "wham, bam, thank you, ma'am" type.


----------



## elrohwen

Hahahaha. 

Sadie was so cute with them yesterday. The other adult dogs really not into puppies harassing them at all, but Sadie just laid on her side while they climbed on her and bit her. She was so patient with them. I think Watson will be patient at first but I predict about a week before he asks me to send the puppy back where she came from. Lol


----------



## d_ray

ireth0 said:


> I am going to live vicariously through your welshie puppy pics okay thx.


Me too! Omg congrats. She is tooooo cute for words.


----------



## Canyx

What were jellybean's serious faults? And CONGRATS on your new addition! So looking forward to watching her grow.


----------



## elrohwen

Canyx said:


> What were jellybean's serious faults? And CONGRATS on your new addition! So looking forward to watching her grow.


Her stifles turned out a little bit. I can't remember what that's called. Not terribly, not something most people would notice right away, but enough. I'm sure that's not good for jumping. The other is that her front pasterns were straight instead of nicely sloping. Since they take all of the jumping impact that was another bad one. I'm sure they won't effect her life at all as a pet but I wouldn't want to subject her to serious agility or anything (if we ever get serious about agility). She has such a great personality though! We all wondered if it's because she was the runt and had mutiple bottle feeding a when she was little to supplement since she had a hard time muscling through the bigger puppies to get milk. All of that human interaction may have made her more into people than other dogs vs her siblings. She was always very strong though, drank anything they gave her, and tried as hard as she could to wiggling through the pile. Love Jellybean!


----------



## Sandakat

How much of what appears to be faults now may change as she grows?


----------



## Sandakat

BTW, I went on my breeder's website and saw the puppy that she offered me. He's 9 months old and looks... exactly... like... Cameron. I looked at the pictures and started crying. There's no way I could take that dog... beautiful as he is.


----------



## elrohwen

Sandakat said:


> How much of what appears to be faults now may change as she grows?


Really hard to say. I'm not knowledgable enough to know exactly what will change or not. Even the breeder wasn't sure whether some of it would change or not. So we have to see! I think she will be mostly the way she is today though. 



Sandakat said:


> BTW, I went on my breeder's website and saw the puppy that she offered me. He's 9 months old and looks... exactly... like... Cameron. I looked at the pictures and started crying. There's no way I could take that dog... beautiful as he is.


Huge hugs! I kind of think you should take him though. Maybe it's like fate?


----------



## CptJack

A lot of agility dogs are cow hocked as heck, even at high levels. I don't think I've ever heard of it being associated with increased risk of injury and many people argue it improves turning ability. Not that I necessarily buy that, but it's a big debate in some circles.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> A lot of agility dogs are cow hocked as heck, even at high levels. I don't think I've ever heard of it being associated with increased risk of injury and many people argue it improves turning ability. Not that I necessarily buy that, but it's a big debate in some circles.


I don't have a big issue with cow hocks in certain breeds for sure. It's pretty standard in lots of herding breeds. But that wasn't an issue in any of the puppies. Being turned out at the stifles and upright pasterns aren't normal though.


----------



## kcomstoc

Sandakat said:


> BTW, I went on my breeder's website and saw the puppy that she offered me. He's 9 months old and looks... exactly... like... Cameron. I looked at the pictures and started crying. There's no way I could take that dog... beautiful as he is.


I couldn't imagine how hard that must be  I kinda agree with elrohwen though maybe this puppy will help you with Cameron's passing, though of course it's your choice  please let us know if you do decide to get him.


----------



## elrohwen

Last night I couldn't get to sleep because I was having mini-panic attacks about getting a second dog. Some of the thoughts were actually fun, like all of the things we will work on, but then part of it was "how am I going to do this?!" I don't know why ... I wasn't freaked out at all about Watson and I knew a heck of a lot less about what I was doing then. He's just such a perfect dog now and so easy to live with that I'm wondering why I want to mess that up. 

Funny though how I had zero second guessing on the first dog, but much more on the second! I'm excited to just get through the first couple of weeks, get on a routine, and figure everything out a bit.


----------



## missc89

Maybe it's because this time you know exactly what to expect? 

Personally, I find that no matter how many times I do something, the initial plunge is always heart-dropping, kind of like roller-coasters. I LOVE roller-coasters but I am terrified of heights, and no matter how many roller-coasters I go on, I still get really scared at the first drop and then I have a freakin' blast.


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Maybe it's because this time you know exactly what to expect?
> 
> Personally, I find that no matter how many times I do something, the initial plunge is always heart-dropping, kind of like roller-coasters. I LOVE roller-coasters but I am terrified of heights, and no matter how many roller-coasters I go on, I still get really scared at the first drop and then I have a freakin' blast.


Yeah, I dunno. Watson was actually a fairly easy puppy. A lot of work, but I never felt "omg I can't take it anymore, he needs to go back to the breeder NOW". He was a lot of fun. I only started disliking him when he became an adolescent and by then I loved him too much to strangle him. lol I just have this feeling that a week into owning the new puppy I will have the puppy blues.

Doing anything new is scary, and I realize that I don't like change. I think my biggest fear is that I'm going to be overwhelmed with both of them. I spent so much time with Watson when he was a puppy, taking him places and training, and it's going to be harder to do one-on-one stuff with the new puppy when he's sitting there looking pathetic (or screaming at the top of his lungs). It's going to be really hard to split myself and work on two dogs and feel like I'm not short changing someone. But then I console myself by remembering that he loves other dogs and will be so happy to have someone to play with every single day.


----------



## gingerkid

elrohwen said:


> Last night I couldn't get to sleep because I was having mini-panic attacks about getting a second dog. Some of the thoughts were actually fun, like all of the things we will work on, but then part of it was "how am I going to do this?!" I don't know why ... I wasn't freaked out at all about Watson and I knew a heck of a lot less about what I was doing then. He's just such a perfect dog now and so easy to live with that I'm wondering why I want to mess that up.
> 
> Funny though how I had zero second guessing on the first dog, but much more on the second! I'm excited to just get through the first couple of weeks, get on a routine, and figure everything out a bit.


I totally feel you. I mean, I'm really enjoying having a second dog (especially since the household has settled down some now, and Ida's got the concept of potty-training down, if not the physical abilities yet), but sometimes I'm just like why the heck did I think this was a good idea?


----------



## ireth0

For me I find that the more you know, the more concerned you are. I sometimes remind myself that people have had dogs that were lovely family pets and they had no idea about 90% of the dog stuff I know/worry about. Helps me put things into perspective. Things that actually matter vs things that really don't.


----------



## CptJack

Honestly, I freak out every time I add another dog. Clearly that doesn't stop me, but whether it's 1-2 or 2-3, or 4-5, I freak out for a week or two. For me though it is 200% about the change and disruption to my routine.


----------



## elrohwen

ireth0 said:


> For me I find that the more you know, the more concerned you are. I sometimes remind myself that people have had dogs that were lovely family pets and they had no idea about 90% of the dog stuff I know/worry about. Helps me put things into perspective. Things that actually matter vs things that really don't.


At least this time I feel more competent. I'm not really worried about her turning out "wrong" or something, and I'm far far less concerned about whether she jumps on people or is mouthy or whatever. I was much more worried about that stuff with Watson because I had a lot of knowledge but not a lot of experience other than having family dogs (and I don't really remember their puppy years because I was 6).

I'm just so used to Watson and our relationship now. He's not always easy, but we communicate and we generally understand each other very well. And now I'm taking in this creature who doesn't understand anything and I don't know what to expect. I mean, maybe she'll be just like him, but she might be completely and totally different too. And with another dog in the mix it just raises the possibility of issues. Not that I think they will hate each other, but what if they only pay attention to each other and totally blow me off. Or what if they are super obnoxious in the house with wrestling and barking.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Honestly, I freak out every time I add another dog. Clearly that doesn't stop me, but whether it's 1-2 or 2-3, or 4-5, I freak out for a week or two. For me though it is 200% about the change and disruption to my routine.


Yes, I think this is pretty much entirely it. I was so out of my routine for the last year due to work, and now we're in a really nice easy routine. And in the past year Watson has settled so much and is just so so easy to live with now. I keep thinking "why am I ruining this wonderful easy thing I have here?!"


----------



## missc89

ireth0 - it's like you're in my head! Just stay out of the red door marked "Danger / Do Not Enter" 

Change is hard, especially when you have anxiety. And honestly, what you feel kind of sounds like when people are getting ready for their 2nd kid lol. So it sounds normal to me. You sound like a very concerned puppy parent who wants to make sure they are doing right.



elrohwen said:


> Yes, I think this is pretty much entirely it. I was so out of my routine for the last year due to work, and now we're in a really nice easy routine. And in the past year Watson has settled so much and is just so so easy to live with now. I keep thinking "why am I ruining this wonderful easy thing I have here?!"


Because after the puppy is no longer a puppy, you'll have TWO amazing dogs that are just so so easy to live with, and you'll have twice the love!


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> ireth0 - it's like you're in my head! Just stay out of the red door marked "Danger / Do Not Enter"
> 
> Change is hard, especially when you have anxiety. And honestly, what you feel kind of sounds like when people are getting ready for their 2nd kid lol. So it sounds normal to me. You sound like a very concerned puppy parent who wants to make sure they are doing right.


Oh god, don't even mention kids. There is a reason why I'm 31 and getting a puppy instead of having a kid. Having a kid is like 1000x more terrifying than getting a second dog. Gonna have to cross that bridge sometime though. As soon as Hazel is finally the perfect dog and everything is wonderful, then we'll mess it up by having a kid. lol


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Oh god, don't even mention kids. There is a reason why I'm 31 and getting a puppy instead of having a kid. Having a kid is like 1000x more terrifying than getting a second dog. Gonna have to cross that bridge sometime though. As soon as Hazel is finally the perfect dog and everything is wonderful, then we'll mess it up by having a kid. lol


See? Just remember - "Hazel is better than a kid right now, Hazel will be easier than a kid, then I can mess it up with a kid"


----------



## Effisia

Yeah, we're getting a puppy AND looking to start trying for a baby in the next month or two. Because apparently I'm absolutely insane.

Totally understand the puppy panic. I've been going through that myself. Just looking around and thinking what on EARTH am I doing?! I mean, Annabel is the easiest dog ever. She loves everything and everyone, easy to train, loves the VET for crying out loud... so I feel like I've been spoiled and what happens if Obi (we decided on a name - Obi-Wan Kenobi) is so much harder and I don't know what I'm doing? It's definitely panic-inducing.


----------



## missc89

Effisia said:


> Yeah, we're getting a puppy AND looking to start trying for a baby in the next month or two. Because apparently I'm absolutely insane.
> 
> Totally understand the puppy panic. I've been going through that myself. Just looking around and thinking what on EARTH am I doing?! I mean, Annabel is the easiest dog ever. She loves everything and everyone, easy to train, loves the VET for crying out loud... so I feel like I've been spoiled and what happens if Obi (we decided on a name - Obi-Wan Kenobi) is so much harder and I don't know what I'm doing? It's definitely panic-inducing.


Great name pick btw!!


----------



## Okami Mallorii

I'm hoping to get a high content wolfdog puppy in the next couple of years. 
I know that will be my next puppy. 

But my husband doesn't want so many big dogs... :/


----------



## gingerkid

missc89 said:


> See? Just remember - "Hazel is better than a kid right now, Hazel will be easier than a kid, then I can mess it up with a kid"


If you treat a kid like a puppy, you'll do just fine tho. I mean, reward the good, ignore the bad (until they're old enough to understand, anyway)... sure they're babies longer, but... how hard can it be?


----------



## CptJack

gingerkid said:


> If you treat a kid like a puppy, you'll do just fine tho. I mean, reward the good, ignore the bad (until they're old enough to understand, anyway)... sure they're babies longer, but... how hard can it be?


I played so many games of fetch with my children when they were toddlers.... I mean with them fetching, though in retrospect they played fetch a lot with me by virtue of flinging toys out of their crib/off the sofa/off their high chair tray and making me retrieve them. So, um, works both ways I guess.


----------



## elrohwen

gingerkid said:


> If you treat a kid like a puppy, you'll do just fine tho. I mean, reward the good, ignore the bad (until they're old enough to understand, anyway)... sure they're babies longer, but... how hard can it be?


Haha. Just like puppies, except you can't crate them when you go out, and there's a lot more sleep deprivation. 



Effisia said:


> Yeah, we're getting a puppy AND looking to start trying for a baby in the next month or two. Because apparently I'm absolutely insane.
> 
> Totally understand the puppy panic. I've been going through that myself. Just looking around and thinking what on EARTH am I doing?! I mean, Annabel is the easiest dog ever. She loves everything and everyone, easy to train, loves the VET for crying out loud... so I feel like I've been spoiled and what happens if Obi (we decided on a name - Obi-Wan Kenobi) is so much harder and I don't know what I'm doing? It's definitely panic-inducing.


Yay for being puppy panicked together! And adorable name, btw. 

And yes, you are insane for trying for a baby. I can't even imagine! Part of the reason we're getting a puppy now is that I probably couldn't handle a puppy until future baby was at least 8 years old. Haha


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

elrohwen said:


> Last night I couldn't get to sleep because I was having mini-panic attacks about getting a second dog. Some of the thoughts were actually fun, like all of the things we will work on, but then part of it was "how am I going to do this?!" I don't know why ... I wasn't freaked out at all about Watson and I knew a heck of a lot less about what I was doing then. He's just such a perfect dog now and so easy to live with that I'm wondering why I want to mess that up.
> 
> Funny though how I had zero second guessing on the first dog, but much more on the second! I'm excited to just get through the first couple of weeks, get on a routine, and figure everything out a bit.


I had the same exact problem adding Ember. Having Kairi was so easy and I liked my life the way it was, despite really wanting another puppy. I had a really rough start with the little brat, too. I don't regret her now. She is a lot of fun. You'll be alright once you get into routine.


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I had the same exact problem adding Ember. Having Kairi was so easy and I liked my life the way it was, despite really wanting another puppy. I had a really rough start with the little brat, too. I don't regret her now. She is a lot of fun. You'll be alright once you get into routine.


I did think of you, because I know you were going through the same thing. That's why I just want to get the little nugget and get through the first couple weeks as quickly as possible. Haha. I know things will get better at that point.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

elrohwen said:


> I did think of you, because I know you were going through the same thing. That's why I just want to get the little nugget and get through the first couple weeks as quickly as possible. Haha. I know things will get better at that point.


Oh yeah. I panicked bad the month before I got her. It doesn't help when you've had this much time to think about it. From now on I want spontaneous dogs I can bring home the same week.  I understand what you're going through completely. I can't really give good advice because nothing is going to help until you DO have the pup and get into that routine, which you already know. Then you calm down and all of a sudden want another! Ha!


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Oh yeah. I panicked bad the month before I got her. It doesn't help when you've had this much time to think about it. From now on I want spontaneous dogs I can bring home the same week.  I understand what you're going through completely. I can't really give good advice because nothing is going to help until you DO have the pup and get into that routine, which you already know. Then you calm down and all of a sudden want another! Ha!


Once it calms down we have to have a kid. No more puppies! Stop me from getting another in a couple years.

It's just funny because with Watson I remember being really excited and not really panicked. I guess because I had been dogless since college (7 years?) and was bored with my life and so so ready for a dog. But now I'm content with my life and wondering why the heck I'm messing it all up.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

elrohwen said:


> Once it calms down we have to have a kid. No more puppies! Stop me from getting another in a couple years.
> 
> It's just funny because with Watson I remember being really excited and not really panicked. I guess because I had been dogless since college (7 years?) that was bored with my life and so so ready for a dog. But now I'm content with my life and wondering why the heck I'm messing it all up.


Yup! I was the same with Kairi. I was beyond ready to get her (wanted an Aussie pretty much my whole life!) and honestly enjoyed just about every moment of it. I spent every moment waiting for her being super excited. That's why it was so weird to me when I all of a sudden freaked out before getting Ember. It must be because life without a dog is just plain boring. When you add a second though.. you are just upping the chaos! LOL. 

Honestly having Kairi already has made dealing with puppy easier. Puppy bites me.. I say "ouch!".. Kairi comes over to see what's up.. puppy bites Kairi instead.. Kairi plays and distracts.. my hands are saved! I feel bad for poor Kairi though. She is missing so much fur around her ears thanks to the little heathen.


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Yup! I was the same with Kairi. I was beyond ready to get her (wanted an Aussie pretty much my whole life!) and honestly enjoyed just about every moment of it. I spent every moment waiting for her being super excited. That's why it was so weird to me when I all of a sudden freaked out before getting Ember. It must be because life without a dog is just plain boring. When you add a second though.. you are just upping the chaos! LOL.
> 
> Honestly having Kairi already has made dealing with puppy easier. Puppy bites me.. I say "ouch!".. Kairi comes over to see what's up.. puppy bites Kairi instead.. Kairi plays and distracts.. my hands are saved! I feel bad for poor Kairi though. She is missing so much fur around her ears thanks to the little heathen.


I really hope Watson steps up and helps train this puppy. In the last 6 months a lot of things have clicked for him and he's just such a good good dog now. Even things like reactivity and being off leash are kind of resolving themselves right now, and I was kind of worried about those back when we agreed to a puppy in February. I didn't want to bring a puppy home with another completely untrained dog, but I'm so proud of how far he's come and I think he will teach her tons of good habits. I also think he will have an absolute blast with her, and judging how she acted around her litter mates I think she will have a blast with him too. 

I lost it a bit when we got our second rabbit. The first was so easy, and adding a second was chaos. She was also an adult which probably made it harder for me. But after seeing how much they loved each and how affectionate they are, it's totally worth it. IME no pet species bonds together like rabbits do (maybe rats? haven't owned them) and it's so sweet to watch. So I think watching Watson and Hazel interact will be awesome.


----------



## elrohwen

Oh, another funny thing from the puppy temperament tests:

You have to pinch the webbing of a puppy's feet and see how long it takes for them to respond. Only one of the puppies actually squeaked, and the others just sat there very ho hum no matter how hard we squeezed. It was weird. Maybe they all have super high pain tolerance? Or maybe they are so used to having their feet worked with that they didn't care? I dunno. Watson is a giant weenie so they didn't get that from him.


----------



## Sandakat

I had terrible puppy panic when we got Cameron. There was absolutely no reason for it except that it was something NEW. Everything turned out fine, but the first few weeks I was just in free floating panic. It sounds like you're completely normal. LOL


----------



## JeJo

Just wanted to add my congratulation on your choosing Hazel to be yours, elrohwen! -She is adorable and I am looking forward to watching her grow under your care.


----------



## elrohwen

Sandakat said:


> I had terrible puppy panic when we got Cameron. There was absolutely no reason for it except that it was something NEW. Everything turned out fine, but the first few weeks I was just in free floating panic. It sounds like you're completely normal. LOL


Yeah, I'm sure it's normal. Haha. Puppies are scary! I'm also sure it will be fine long term but I'm kind of dreading the next few weeks as much as I'm really excited about it. 



JeJo said:


> Just wanted to add my congratulation on your choosing Hazel to be yours, elrohwen! -She is adorable and I am looking forward to watching her grow under your care.


Thanks! I think she's going to be a ton of fun.


----------



## Paviche

The first night Firenze stayed over, when he was just visiting and not here permanently yet, I had a moment where I panicked. We were all in bed and we have a sleeping arrangement - I'm in the middle, Riff is on my right, and Rowan is on my left. That night, there was an extra dog, one curled up by my feet, and I totally freaked out. It was that exact moment that I realized things had changed, and I don't do well with change, even change I initiate like bringing home a puppy. In hindsight it was kind of a funny thing to set me off, but I guess it makes sense, too.

My routine has been adapted and I'm no longer stressed strictly about the addition of a new dog. You'll be fine


----------



## JohnnyBandit

I am going to make a comment about having kids and dogs.... I do not have kids but tried with two different wives.... Miscarriages both times..... 

When I was born.... There were dogs in the house... I asked my dad about it once... Dogs and kids... His response was.... What do dogs have to do with having kids? It is just how much work load you can handle.


----------



## elrohwen

JohnnyBandit said:


> I am going to make a comment about having kids and dogs.... I do not have kids but tried with two different wives.... Miscarriages both times.....
> 
> When I was born.... There were dogs in the house... I asked my dad about it once... Dogs and kids... His response was.... What do dogs have to do with having kids? It is just how much work load you can handle.


And I can't handle that much. lol I like a quiet life! I think I can do two adults dogs and one kid, but that's probably my max.

Puppies went to the vet yesterday for 8 week shots. Hazel was the only one who attempted to chew on the cabinets in the office. Awesome. haha


----------



## Laurelin

Ugh man, I want a puppy!


----------



## cookieface

Laurelin said:


> Ugh man, I want a puppy!


So do I, but not until my two are older, over their issues, and not as needy.

Lately I've been thinking about doing puppy raising when I retire. I figure, I'll have time to make mistakes on one more of my own before then. Oh, and I'll need to find a way to convince my husband...


----------



## jade5280

Laurelin said:


> Ugh man, I want a puppy!


Me too! I hope Ryker gets over his issues otherwise I'm going to have to wait 10+ years before I can get one. Sucks.


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> Me too! I hope Ryker gets over his issues otherwise I'm going to have to wait 10+ years before I can get one. Sucks.


Is he still attacking Gypsy?


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> Is he still attacking Gypsy?


 No he hasn't attacked her since, but I think that's mainly because of management. He is still guardy with us and will growl at her if she gets too close to him during stressful situations. 

We were at the behaviorist and we were in a small room with them both and the behaviorist was sitting down and holding Ryker's leash and Gypsy started to walk in his general direction and he snarled at her. I think he would have attacked her if she got closer but she just ran off after he did that. 

She said that neutering will probably help, but there's no guarantee. Right now I can live with it an manage them both and it's not a big deal. A 3rd dog would just be too much and I'm sure there would be fights.


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> No he hasn't attacked her since, but I think that's mainly because of management. He is still guardy with us and will growl at her if she gets too close too him during stressful situations. We were at the behaviorist and we in a small room with them both and the behaviorist was sitting down and holding Ryker's leash and Gypsy started to walk in his general direction and he snarled at her. I think he would have attacked her if she got closer but she just ran off after he did that.
> 
> She said that neutering will probably help, but there's no guarantee. Right now I can live with it an manage them both and it's not a big deal. A 3rd dog would just be too much and I'm sure there would be fights.


That sucks :-(

As far as neutering, I would probably try it anyway and see, though I have heard it can make an insecure dog more insecure (if that's why he's doing it). I hung out with a Welshie over the weekend who was neutered a year ago and he still growled any time the puppies got near him, or another dog got too much in his space, so it didn't change his reaction at all.


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> That sucks :-(
> 
> As far as neutering, I would probably try it anyway and see, though I have heard it can make an insecure dog more insecure (if that's why he's doing it). I hung out with a Welshie over the weekend who was neutered a year ago and he still growled any time the puppies got near him, or another dog got too much in his space, so it didn't change his reaction at all.


I asked her about neutering making an insecure dog even more insecure and she said there is no evidence of it. She said that most neuters are done 6-8 months old which is usually during a fear/maturing period for a lot of dogs so it coincides with increased aggression, not necessarily meaning that the neutering had any impact on behavior. Basically, she doesn't think there will be any negative impacts to neutering, but the possibility of neutering making him less aggressive is a good enough reason to have it done.

She said it was common for dogs who do not handle stress well (his SA) to also show aggression in some situations. 

I will be a little disappointed if I'm unable to get another dog, but 2 is still a good number


----------



## missc89

With my first breeder, I was just panicking. Like, panic. Mind you, it ended up being warranted as I dropped her as a breeder due to the fact that I lost faith in her and went to another one.

With this breeder, I am the weirdest mix of excited and panicked. I am SO SO excited because I have been ready for my own dog since my families first dog passed away way back in 2003 (wow where the heck did the time go!?) but I'm like "OMG are we going to have a new place to live in time? Am I going to be able to pay the full cost of the dog when I get it? What if the cats don't like him/her?"


----------



## sassafras

elrohwen said:


> Yeah, I'm sure it's normal. Haha. Puppies are scary! I'm also sure it will be fine long term but I'm kind of dreading the next few weeks as much as I'm really excited about it.


Oh I cannot even tell you how many panicky WHAT HAVE I DONE moments I had after bringing Toast home. A couple of times I had to have friends talk me down from a freak out. But once you get into a new groove it is all ok.


----------



## kadylady

sassafras said:


> Oh I cannot even tell you how many panicky WHAT HAVE I DONE moments I had after bringing Toast home. A couple of times I had to have friends talk me down from a freak out. But once you get into a new groove it is all ok.


I may have sent my agility instructor (one of the 2 people who steered me towards Skye's litter) a 3 page panic email on day 3 of having her......


----------



## elrohwen

sassafras said:


> Oh I cannot even tell you how many panicky WHAT HAVE I DONE moments I had after bringing Toast home. A couple of times I had to have friends talk me down from a freak out. But once you get into a new groove it is all ok.





kadylady said:


> I may have sent my agility instructor (one of the 2 people who steered me towards Skye's litter) a 3 page panic email on day 3 of having her......


Haha. Ok, you two are experienced then. I expect lots of talking down from the ledge starting next week.

When I got my second rabbit I panicked. She was only with us 24 hours when I sent a note to the original owner and asked if I could return her. Glad I agreed to keep her for an additional week.


----------



## kadylady

elrohwen said:


> Haha. Ok, you two are experienced then. I expect lots of talking down from the ledge starting next week.
> 
> When I got my second rabbit I panicked. She was only with us 24 hours when I sent a note to the original owner and asked if I could return her. Glad I agreed to keep her for an additional week.


Honestly...I was so close to chickening out the night before I was suppose to go look at the puppies. I really almost didn't go. But my friends had pulled a lot of strings to get me approved by the rescue in less than a day so I felt like I should at least go look. And to this day I continue to tell them how eternally grateful I am that they did that and I ended up with this absolutely wonderful puppy because of it and that I owe them big time!


----------



## sassafras

The most stressful part for me was that Toast was afraid of Maisy and Squash at first (although he adored Pip from day 1). And before I put my thinking cap on and laid out a plan for dealing with it, I completely panicked. Obviously it all turned out fine.


----------



## elrohwen

I'm also a little nervous because I think she's going to be a much tougher puppy than Watson. She's the puppy who climbs on everything and gnaws on cabinets. Watson really didn't get into stuff when he was little and was a very well behaved guy.

But then he was a terror as an adolescent, so maybe if I get a crazy puppy she will be ok as an adolescent. As if ...


----------



## elrohwen

sassafras said:


> The most stressful part for me was that Toast was afraid of Maisy and Squash at first (although he adored Pip from day 1). And before I put my thinking cap on and laid out a plan for dealing with it, I completely panicked. Obviously it all turned out fine.


That is one thing I think will be ok with Hazel. She is such an instigator with her brothers and not afraid to wrestle with the craziest of them, so I think she will be ok with Watson pretty quickly. We'll see. That was something that really worried me about Jellybean, because she was not into wrestling with the others and I think Watson would have freaked her out.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Oh yeah, I forgot Ember actually was afraid of Kairi at first. Kairi was a nutcase, overly excited and pouncing on her. Ember snapped and snarled at her. It really freaked me out.. because all my worries about ending up with an aggressive dog were becoming a reality. In reality.. I had to realize the poor thing was stressed. New place, new dog, just got home from a really long car ride etc. They didn't get to play until day 3 and they have been best friends since. I was a mess.. thinking that I would have to return her because she hated my dog.. LOL.


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot Ember actually was afraid of Kairi at first. Kairi was a nutcase, overly excited and pouncing on her. Ember snapped and snarled at her. It really freaked me out.. because all my worries about ending up with an aggressive dog were becoming a reality. In reality.. I had to realize the poor thing was stressed. New place, new dog, just got home from a really long car ride etc. They didn't get to play until day 3 and they have been best friends since. I was a mess.. thinking that I would have to return her because she hated my dog.. LOL.


Watson will be the nutcase pouncing on the new puppy. We'll see how she does! 

I'm still not sure if I want to introduce in the house or outside. We had a 4 month old Welshie over last year, and Watson barked his fool head off and scared the crap out of the puppy. After separating them for an hour or so and working on grooming (the reason the puppy was there), they played and were friends. So house might be fine as long as we baby gate until he settles down a bit.

I also considered outside, but I think it will just give him more room to pick up speed so he can flatten her like a pancake. lol


----------



## Sandakat

kcomstoc said:


> I couldn't imagine how hard that must be  I kinda agree with elrohwen though maybe this puppy will help you with Cameron's passing, though of course it's your choice  please let us know if you do decide to get him.


He wasn't on the website today, so I think she found him a home. I knew it wouldn't take long. She's a well respected breeder and he is a very pretty puppy. It was a very sweet gesture for her to offer him to me, but I'm glad he went to someone else.


----------



## Laurelin

Introducing Hank to the papillons was odd. I let them all out in the yard and they sniffed him and all ignored each other for about five minutes before it seemed to dawn on them. Then they were scared of him


----------



## elrohwen

Hazel is home and I'm exhausted! I really don't do well with less than 7 hours of sleep. She falls asleep ok in her crate, but tends to wake up multiple times between 3 and 6 just crying to come out because she's not tired any more.

When she first came in she was peeing every 10min, but it's a little better now. She's still going every 10min while she's awake, but she'll nap for an hour or so in between playing. She got the hang of peeing outside very quickly, and seems to understand what "yes" means, which is awesome. She goes pretty much immediately when we get outside. Now her tiny bladder just has to grow up. Haha.

She's a cool puppy so far! Really into tug and playing, and she was even playing with me at the vet's office today. So far she's very into following us and looking to see what we might want, so I'm trying to reward that a lot before she gets more independent. She's not bitey either which is really nice. I remember Watson was always trying to go for our hands instead of the toy, and she always goes for the toy and most bites are an accident. She will nibble a bit, but saying "ouch" actually seems to work. Watson thought "ouch" meant to launch at my face. lol She has an attitude of "don't carry me! I can do it myself!" that's pretty cute. She will climb on anything and has mastered stairs that took Watson weeks to try (like the two steps going from the garage to the yard, which are pretty tall). Her favorite thing is to run into the house from the outside because she can go up two steps.

Watson kind of goes back and forth on her. He's been a little guardy of bully sticks if she gets too close, but she's respectful and doesn't try to take them and he seems happy with that. He did holler at her and kind of pretend-bite her when she tried to climb on his back. But otherwise he tries really hard to play with her. Sometimes he grabs a toy and plays keep away, which is so cute. Other times he playbows and barks really loudly in her face, which is less cute. She's not afraid of him at all, but definitely respectful which is good. Most of the time they just calmly sniff each other and then move on to what they were doing, which is great. I was worried that one of them would be obsessive about the other and we'd have to do timeouts.

Oh, and I'm way less freaked out than I expected. I'm tired and just want to nap, but I don't feel overwhelmed or wondering what the heck I've done. 

Here's some pics! I'm going to post a picture thread about her, but I'm waiting for my dad to come and visit and take a bunch of really nice pics this Thursday.


----------



## Effisia

OMG look at her! She's so adorable!!


----------



## jade5280

Omg Hazel is so precious!!!!!! I'm glad things are going smoothly 

P.S. You need to start a new Hazel thread so we don't miss anything!


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> P.S. You need to start a new Hazel thread so we don't miss anything!


I will! My parents are visiting on Thursday and my dad takes great pictures, so I'm kind of waiting for that before I start a thread.


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> I will! My parents are visiting on Thursday and my dad takes great pictures, so I'm kind of waiting for that before I start a thread.


Ooooo exciting! I can't wait for more baby Hazel pics.


----------



## Effisia

Eee! New signature, too! I love seeing their faces next to each other, wow!


----------



## cookieface

Glad things are going well. She sounds like a fun little girl. Hope she starts sleeping through the night soon.



elrohwen said:


> I will! My parents are visiting on Thursday and my dad takes great pictures, so I'm kind of waiting for that before I start a thread.


Yay!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Good news about Hazel! I can't wait to see her picture thread.


----------



## JeJo

What a precious little pup! Glad to hear that you are not as freaked as you feared you might be and that Watson doesn't seem to be either; such a good boy. Get some rest when you can and thank you for sharing your Hazel pics with us. Looking forward to loads more as she grows.


----------



## luv mi pets

OMG Hazel is adorable. 

When I bring home a new dog it is Cheyenne who makes me go what did I just do. She is obsessed with puppies and the cat. The poor cat is all wet by the time Cheyenne is done with him. With her it is all paws and tongue. It will be quite a few years before I bring home a puppy and then it might just be an older dog or juve pup for that matter. I am okay with just looking at all your puppies and then signing off kind of like a grandparent


----------



## ormommy

She is precious!!


----------



## mudypony

Hazel is so adorable! That face is just precious!

I think I have officially caught puppy fever... thanks a lot Hazel!


----------



## elrohwen

I will send Hazel to all of the people with puppy fever. Just send her back when she's sleeping because I love puppies who are asleep. lol


----------



## GrinningDog

Hazel is a little beauty! Congratulations! 

I came here, needing to scream out my puppy want. OMGNEEDMYSILKENPUPPYNOOOOW. One more year of grad school, so year-and-a-half, then puppy? That seems so far away.


----------



## Effisia

Puppy Day is TOMORROW! I'm so excited I can barely sit still! So now we know that this guys is definitely ours. Aaaand we ended up having a bit of a name change - this was the breeder's Q litter, so we're going with North River's Quantum Leap (call name Beckett)


















Yaaaaaay! I'll start a picture thread once we get him home and take a ton of pictures


----------



## BellaPup

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Nuttin' is cuter than PUPPY PAWS!! :becky: 
Congrats!


----------



## elrohwen

Ahhh! So excited! I love his new name too. Can't wait for a million pictures.


----------



## cookieface

Love the new name. Can't wait for more pictures and stories about Beckett! Safe travels.


----------



## Sandakat

What an adorable little bear cub... I mean puppy! Sooo jealous! Post LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Avie

Eurasier right? Can't wait for him to grow


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Effisia said:


> Puppy Day is TOMORROW! I'm so excited I can barely sit still! So now we know that this guys is definitely ours. Aaaand we ended up having a bit of a name change - this was the breeder's Q litter, so we're going with North River's Quantum Leap (call name Beckett)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaay! I'll start a picture thread once we get him home and take a ton of pictures


I cannot wait to see more of Beckett!


----------



## luv mi pets

Oh my you guys really make it hard. So many cute puppies. Especially since a Rhodesian Ridgeback came in the clinic. Why oh why do I like that breed so much?


----------



## JohnnyBandit

Updated photo of the Pyro Man.....










Look at those ears!!!


----------



## mudypony

Effisia said:


> Puppy Day is TOMORROW! I'm so excited I can barely sit still! So now we know that this guys is definitely ours. Aaaand we ended up having a bit of a name change - this was the breeder's Q litter, so we're going with North River's Quantum Leap (call name Beckett)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yaaaaaay! I'll start a picture thread once we get him home and take a ton of pictures


I'm so excited for you! 

By the way, I'm warning you know that I'm going to be majorly stalking you as your puppy grows, as I am pretty sure a Eurasier will be my next dog (at least two years down the road)! haha

Also, I LOVE the name!!


----------



## Kayota

JohnnyBandit said:


> Updated photo of the Pyro Man.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those ears!!!


did you take a photo of your dog pooping? LOL i love his color


----------



## BernerMax

JohnnyBandit said:


> Updated photo of the Pyro Man.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at those ears!!!


Love the pic/ ya gotta puppy?! And is that a poop squat?


----------



## elrohwen

Hazel started puppy class last night! It's such a big class, but I guess it doesn't matter that much since there are 3 instructors and I already know what I'm doing anyway.

They didn't do play time last night, but we practiced greeting other dogs (letting them sniff, counting to 3, then calling away). They tried to pair dogs who would get along, and put Hazel with this terrified dalmatian who was about her size. I think they expected her to be quiet and sweet, but she immediately jumped on the dalmatian's head and he looked like he was going to have a heart attack. LOL I should have warned them that she holds her own with a 45lb crazy dog and plays pretty rough. It will be interesting to see which play group they put her in (because they will definitely need more than one group). I think she would do best with the big lab mix, pitty mix, and weim puppies vs the smaller timid dogs in the class.

I felt bad for this guy with a weim puppy. He must have been 4-5 months old, the top of the age range for the class, and he was wild. Leaping, lunging, barking, flailing. He obviously had no training at all, even sit or down. The guy seemed really clueless and wasn't able to keep his puppy from running up to the ones sitting on either side of him (despite setting up the room with little cubby areas and plenty of room between people), so they moved him to the other side by himself. This dog is going to be uncontrollable by the time he's a year old if the guy doesn't get it together and figure things out. It's one thing to have a wild dog where the owner is working hard to get it under control, but this guy just sat holding the end of the leash looking clueless.


----------



## jade5280

elrohwen said:


> Hazel started puppy class last night! It's such a big class, but I guess it doesn't matter that much since there are 3 instructors and I already know what I'm doing anyway.
> 
> They didn't do play time last night, but we practiced greeting other dogs (letting them sniff, counting to 3, then calling away). They tried to pair dogs who would get along, and put Hazel with this terrified dalmatian who was about her size. I think they expected her to be quiet and sweet, but she immediately jumped on the dalmatian's head and he looked like he was going to have a heart attack. LOL I should have warned them that she holds her own with a 45lb crazy dog and plays pretty rough. It will be interesting to see which play group they put her in (because they will definitely need more than one group). I think she would do best with the big lab mix, pitty mix, and weim puppies vs the smaller timid dogs in the class.
> 
> I felt bad for this guy with a weim puppy. He must have been 4-5 months old, the top of the age range for the class, and he was wild. Leaping, lunging, barking, flailing. He obviously had no training at all, even sit or down. The guy seemed really clueless and wasn't able to keep his puppy from running up to the ones sitting on either side of him (despite setting up the room with little cubby areas and plenty of room between people), so they moved him to the other side by himself. This dog is going to be uncontrollable by the time he's a year old if the guy doesn't get it together and figure things out. It's one thing to have a wild dog where the owner is working hard to get it under control, but this guy just sat holding the end of the leash looking clueless.


I found it so odd that only a couple people in our puppy class with Ryker had taught a sit and down before entering the class. I taught Ryker sit the first day we had him. He was definitely the wild child in our classes, but he responded to basic commands that he already knew.


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> I found it so odd that only a couple people in our puppy class with Ryker had taught a sit and down before entering the class. I taught Ryker sit the first day we had him. He was definitely the wild child in our classes, but he responded to basic commands that he already knew.


Yeah, I'm not surprised for the younger puppies at all, but some were clearly 3-5 months and the people didn't even know how to lure a down. That seemed weird to me. I taught my childhood dogs to sit and I was 7. Haha.


----------



## CptJack

Honestly, every time I encounter someone who knows *NOTHING* about dogs at all/has zero experience with them I feel a little bit like I encountered an alien. I've ALWAYS had and been around dogs.


----------



## elrohwen

Oh man, I need to start working on recall immediately. Hazel has suddenly decided that she's Miss Independent and doesn't have to come if she doesn't want to. I don't remember Watson being this bad at only 10 weeks - I think he was still a follower. When she does come she runs full out and is so excited, but she blows me off and sniffs around for a while first. Obviously I haven't had much of a chance to train recall yet, but I hoped yelling PuppyPupppy would still be enough at 10 weeks. She seems to care if I'm not in sight, but she usually doesn't even notice I've disappeared.

I blame my husband too. He always lets her out for potty breaks off leash, and then when he calls she doesn't come (because she's excited to be outside) and he lets her get away with not coming, or doesn't reward her enough if she does come.


----------



## ireth0

The first time we took Luna to my mom's house for a visit it was funny to me how my younger brother (he's 15) just didn't know how to -interact- with her, or even just be.

Weird things like clapping at her, standing up and calling her vs crouching down, just general body language stuff that comes automatically to me now that he obviously didn't know to do.

Maybe some of it was just teenaged awkwardness, but I was watching while in my head going "What are you -doing-? Why would you do that? Oh yea... you probably just don't know to do otherwise."


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Honestly, every time I encounter someone who knows *NOTHING* about dogs at all/has zero experience with them I feel a little bit like I encountered an alien. I've ALWAYS had and been around dogs.


I agree. It's very weird for me. It's not like I ever owned difficult dogs, or did any training with them beyond a couple simple tricks, but I'm pretty good at reading body language and knowing what is normal for a dog to do. I don't get people who just don't understand any of that basic stuff.


----------



## elrohwen

ireth0 said:


> The first time we took Luna to my mom's house for a visit it was funny to me how my younger brother (he's 15) just didn't know how to -interact- with her, or even just be.
> 
> Weird things like clapping at her, standing up and calling her vs crouching down, just general body language stuff that comes automatically to me now that he obviously didn't know to do.
> 
> Maybe some of it was just teenaged awkwardness, but I was watching while in my head going "What are you -doing-? Why would you do that? Oh yea... you probably just don't know to do otherwise."


Oh yeah, I know some people like that. Watson gets *so* weird with them. He can't read their body language, so he decides they must be playing or something, and then he stands in front of them and barks. Of course, people who don't like dogs don't want one barking at them, so then it gets more awkward. I think he would be a horrible therapy dog because he would pick the one person in the room with weird ticks or behavior, and then act like an a** towards them. lol


----------



## ireth0

elrohwen said:


> Oh yeah, I know some people like that. Watson gets *so* weird with them. He can't read their body language, so he decides they must be playing or something, and then he stands in front of them and barks. Of course, people who don't like dogs don't want one barking at them, so then it gets more awkward. I think he would be a horrible therapy dog because he would pick the one person in the room with weird ticks or behavior, and then act like an a** towards them. lol


Yea, the first time they met Luna was kind of standoffish toward him and obviously was kind of confused as to what exactly he was about. Now they're cool that they've been around each other more, but initially it was definitely "Um... mmkay, I'll be over here..."


----------



## cookieface

elrohwen said:


> I blame my husband too. He always lets her out for potty breaks off leash, and then when he calls she doesn't come (because she's excited to be outside) and he lets her get away with not coming, or doesn't reward her enough if she does come.


I've decided that other household members (in my case my husband) are one of the biggest obstacles to well-trained dogs. 



CptJack said:


> Honestly, every time I encounter someone who knows *NOTHING* about dogs at all/has zero experience with them I feel a little bit like I encountered an alien. I've ALWAYS had and been around dogs.


Dogs are a bit alien to me. 



ireth0 said:


> The first time we took Luna to my mom's house for a visit it was funny to me how my younger brother (he's 15) just didn't know how to -interact- with her, or even just be.
> 
> Weird things like clapping at her, standing up and calling her vs crouching down, just general body language stuff that comes automatically to me now that he obviously didn't know to do.
> 
> Maybe some of it was just teenaged awkwardness, but I was watching while in my head going "What are you -doing-? Why would you do that? Oh yea... you probably just don't know to do otherwise."


That was me with my in-law's lab. I had no idea what to do with him, so he barked at me. Then I decided he hated me. After a few months, we got more comfortable with each other and had some fun times. Took me much longer to feel that way about my in-laws.


----------



## Sandakat

I had to revive this thread just to have you guys talk me off of the ledge. ( I KNOW I'm barking up the wrong tree here, but I have to try.) I have puppy fever SO BAD. I spoke to a new breeder the other day just to make her acquaintance and now I want a puppy NOW. It's not going to happen. Toby is not a fan of puppies, but... I want a puppy... Wahhhhhhhh!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Sandakat said:


> I had to revive this thread just to have you guys talk me off of the ledge. ( I KNOW I'm barking up the wrong tree here, but I have to try.) I have puppy fever SO BAD. I spoke to a new breeder the other day just to make her acquaintance and now I want a puppy NOW. It's not going to happen. Toby is not a fan of puppies, but... I want a puppy... Wahhhhhhhh!


Puppies grow up eventually!  Maybe with a slow introduction? Sigh.. you should do what is the best for Toby too, probably. Or get a puppy anyway. Another Collie?

I have puppy fever creeping up again too. Mostly because my husband does most of the training with Ember. I know it isn't realistic right now, and I'm not in any kind of rush but I know exactly what I want. If things go as planned (always subject to change) we will be moving out of the suburbs and into a place with more land in 3-4 years. I then want a Male Blue Merle Australian Shepherd. Male because I've never had one, want to try conformation etc, and I think Ember will probably do best with a Male. I'll be super picky about personality type.


----------



## Mint

Sandakat said:


> I had to revive this thread just to have you guys talk me off of the ledge. ( I KNOW I'm barking up the wrong tree here, but I have to try.) I have puppy fever SO BAD. I spoke to a new breeder the other day just to make her acquaintance and now I want a puppy NOW. It's not going to happen. Toby is not a fan of puppies, but... I want a puppy... Wahhhhhhhh!


One of our dogs is DA with strange dogs and pretty crabby with other dogs in general, but we've introduced 2 other dogs to her as puppies (and will be adding another in Jan) and she co exists with both peacefully now. It can work!


----------



## sclevenger

I just wanted to finally join the future puppy and puppy fever thread. 

I am speaking to a Berner breeder tonight after work. They are planning a litter that would be due in October sometime. So far this breeder meets all my requirements, only thing I'm unsure of is the selection process which won't necessarily be a deal breaker if it's done in order of deposits or what not. 

Either way, I'm stupid excited but trying not to be, since the breeding won't even be done until August and may not even take. Ugh. And we have anot her berner show coming up this weekend and I'm just burning up berner fever right now. Needed to share. Lol.


----------



## Sibe

sclevenger said:


> I just wanted to finally join the future puppy and puppy fever thread.
> 
> I am speaking to a Berner breeder tonight after work. They are planning a litter that would be due in October sometime. So far this breeder meets all my requirements, only thing I'm unsure of is the selection process which won't necessarily be a deal breaker if it's done in order of deposits or what not.
> 
> Either way, I'm stupid excited but trying not to be, since the breeding won't even be done until August and may not even take. Ugh. And we have anot her berner show coming up this weekend and I'm just burning up berner fever right now. Needed to share. Lol.


Oooh that's exciting!! I've never met a Berner I didn't like. Hoping the female goes into season on schedule and gets knocked up!

I seriously considered Berners, but the life span and cancer stats scared me away.


----------



## sclevenger

Sibe said:


> Oooh that's exciting!! I've never met a Berner I didn't like. Hoping the female goes into season on schedule and gets knocked up!
> 
> I seriously considered Berners, but the life span and cancer stats scared me away.


Oh yes. It scared me too. Then I started talking to the breed club, and other members and berner garde on facebook does a "berner living bountiful lives" where they post long lived berners. And then I went and met them....and it was over. Seriously, it didn't matter at that point. They were juat so amazing and fit my lifestyle and what I need in a dog that I just decided to take the chance. 

The breeder I found is working hard towards longetiivity. The father to the expected has grandparents and parents still alive at 10 and 11. Female, has grandparents that are almost 12. I know it's still short compared to other dogs, but it's big in Berners and I think I can be okay with 10 wonderful years with a breed that juat fits me ya know?


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> I just wanted to finally join the future puppy and puppy fever thread.
> 
> I am speaking to a Berner breeder tonight after work. They are planning a litter that would be due in October sometime. So far this breeder meets all my requirements, only thing I'm unsure of is the selection process which won't necessarily be a deal breaker if it's done in order of deposits or what not.
> 
> Either way, I'm stupid excited but trying not to be, since the breeding won't even be done until August and may not even take. Ugh. And we have anot her berner show coming up this weekend and I'm just burning up berner fever right now. Needed to share. Lol.


I understand how you feel! I'm driving my SO crazy with puppy fever! I keep buying things lol. The breeding won't take place until October so no pups until December probably.


----------



## Sibe

sclevenger said:


> Oh yes. It scared me too. Then I started talking to the breed club, and other members and berner garde on facebook does a "berner living bountiful lives" where they post long lived berners. And then I went and met them....and it was over. Seriously, it didn't matter at that point. They were juat so amazing and fit my lifestyle and what I need in a dog that I just decided to take the chance.
> 
> The breeder I found is working hard towards longetiivity. The father to the expected has grandparents and parents still alive at 10 and 11. Female, has grandparents that are almost 12. I know it's still short compared to other dogs, but it's big in Berners and I think I can be okay with 10 wonderful years with a breed that juat fits me ya know?


 That is fantastic, I'm glad you found a great breeder who cares and is working hard. I'm gonna be watching close this fall/winter for Bernese puppy pics!


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> I understand how you feel! I'm driving my SO crazy with puppy fever! I keep buying things lol. The breeding won't take place until October so no pups until December probably.


Haha. Yep, I just bought a full grooming kit. It was something I knew I could store and I'll need so even if the breeding doesn't take. It's not a big deal. Lol.


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> Haha. Yep, I just bought a full grooming kit. It was something I knew I could store and I'll need so even if the breeding doesn't take. It's not a big deal. Lol.


I bought clothes and toys lol. She's planning to breed again next year so she said if there is no pup for me in this litter my deposit will roll over if I want. I'm super excited though. I watch pharaoh hound videos and look at pictures all the time like a creep haha


----------



## missc89

I'm super happy for all of you people waiting for your new puppies!!!


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> I bought clothes and toys lol. She's planning to breed again next year so she said if there is no pup for me in this litter my deposit will roll over if I want. I'm super excited though. I watch pharaoh hound videos and look at pictures all the time like a creep haha


Haha I feel you. I don't know what will happen yet if this breeding doesn't take. Guess I'll find out tonight lol. I can hardly wait.


----------



## BellaPup

sclevenger said:


> Oh yes. It scared me too. Then I started talking to the breed club, and other members and berner garde on facebook does a "berner living bountiful lives" where they post long lived berners. And then I went and met them....and it was over. Seriously, it didn't matter at that point. They were juat so amazing and fit my lifestyle and what I need in a dog that I just decided to take the chance.
> 
> The breeder I found is working hard towards longetiivity. The father to the expected has grandparents and parents still alive at 10 and 11. Female, has grandparents that are almost 12. I know it's still short compared to other dogs, but it's big in Berners and I think I can be okay with 10 wonderful years with a breed that juat fits me ya know?


Yay! I love Bernies! I really hope it works out and we have some new fluffy puppy pics this fall!  

And honestly, a dog could live until 60, and it still wouldn't be long enough. And if this breeder is doing everything possible to breed a healthier Bern, resulting in a longer life span, then that's what's important. There should be more breeders who try to undo the damage others have done.


----------



## sclevenger

BellaPup said:


> Yay! I love Bernies! I really hope it works out and we have some new fluffy puppy pics this fall!
> 
> And honestly, a dog could live until 60, and it still wouldn't be long enough. And if this breeder is doing everything possible to breed a healthier Bern, resulting in a longer life span, then that's what's important. There should be more breeders who try to undo the damage others have done.


Yep. Agreed. The breed ambassador for my area told me when searching for breeders. Find a breeder that lists on bernergarde and is truly breeding for longetiivity, that's really all you can ask for, after that it's in fates hands. Every puppy in the litter could see 10 and mine only see 5. That's juat life I think. So I believe I did my part, the breeder did his part, everything else is out of our control.


----------



## missc89

sclevenger said:


> Yep. Agreed. The breed ambassador for my area told me when searching for breeders. Find a breeder that lists on bernergarde and is truly breeding for longetiivity, that's really all you can ask for, after that it's in fates hands. Every puppy in the litter could see 10 and mine only see 5. That's juat life I think. So I believe I did my part, the breeder did his part, everything else is out of our control.


That is a very VERY healthy train of thought to have when going in to this - and BellaPup is right, dogs could live forever and it would never be long enough for us.


----------



## Nym

Yay for everyone looking forward to puppies!

My last puppy was in 2001, and she was a Great Dane. I was still in high school! I was back at my mom's last night and I found my freshman year planner. In it I had marked off how old my puppy was every week, and wrote that I had to convince my mom and dad that I needed a puppy!  And later on I had sketched little cartoons of her, and marked when I took her ears up and down in between my homework assignments.

I have a breeder lined up and with any luck my next puppy, a Silken Windhound, will be born next month. Genesis was born in September 2001, so this puppy will be nearly exactly 14 years apart from her. When I got her I never thought it would be this long! I thought I would have another Great Dane within a few years. I still love the breed but since saying goodbye to her at 9 1/2, I know I can't do a giant breed lifespan again. I thought all these things, that there are no guarantees anyway, that 60 years wouldn't be enough, etc. But in between those ideals and now I said goodbye to my two dogs, my childhood American Eskimo girl at 17 years and my Great Dane at 9 1/2, and there just isn't any comparison. She didn't get long enough. It didn't feel the same at all. One was peaceful farewell to a friend, and one was just traumatic and sucked.

Luckily Silken Windhounds seem to enjoy a decent lifespan and lots of health. It's so important to me. I can't wait to go and visit my puppy and smell that nasty puppy breath!


----------



## Sandakat

sclevenger said:


> I just wanted to finally join the future puppy and puppy fever thread.
> 
> I am speaking to a Berner breeder tonight after work. They are planning a litter that would be due in October sometime. So far this breeder meets all my requirements, only thing I'm unsure of is the selection process which won't necessarily be a deal breaker if it's done in order of deposits or what not.
> 
> Either way, I'm stupid excited but trying not to be, since the breeding won't even be done until August and may not even take. Ugh. And we have anot her berner show coming up this weekend and I'm just burning up berner fever right now. Needed to share. Lol.


I am so excited for you! Berners are wonderful dogs. I'm definitely looking forward to big fuzzy puppy pictures!


----------



## sclevenger

Sandakat said:


> I am so excited for you! Berners are wonderful dogs. I'm definitely looking forward to big fuzzy puppy pictures!


Thank you. And pictures there will be. The breeder is very active with the litters. I was looking back on their Facebook at previous litters and they do photos and videos galore e every week. They even take pictures of the puppy and new family on pick up day. So I'll have lots to share.


----------



## missc89

sclevenger said:


> Thank you. And pictures there will be. The breeder is very active with the litters. I was looking back on their Facebook at previous litters and they do photos and videos galore e every week. They even take pictures of the puppy and new family on pick up day. So I'll have lots to share.


Yay!! Looking forward to following your journey!!!


----------



## sclevenger

missc89 said:


> Yay!! Looking forward to following your journey!!!


Wow. I juat looked back at their Facebook and they do a short video clip of each puppy at the vet on their last checkup. Kinda so you can see a d hear from yourself how your puppy is. Omg I'm so excited.


----------



## jade5280

I'm having mad puppy/dog fever right now. I'm not even sure if I want a puppy. I'm just thinking about all the time and work, not to mention taking time off work to raise it. It's so tempting to just go to a shelter and get an adult. Looking at petfinder isn't helping.


----------



## pom

My Pomeranian puppy will be ready to go in the middle of October when he reaches 10 weeks! I'm so excited but it's going to be a long wait. Wish me luck!


----------



## BeeKay

I can't believe we're in the month of August already buuuuuuuuuuuut breeding takes place end of next month or beginning of October!!! I can't wait to get that email that pregnancy has been confirmed!!!


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> I can't believe we're in the month of August already buuuuuuuuuuuut breeding takes place end of next month or beginning of October!!! I can't wait to get that email that pregnancy has been confirmed!!!


I'm waiting on that email too. She came Inot heat the first day of August so not sure when the actual breeding took place.... so I'm just twiddling my thumbs waiting to hear something. Driving me crazy.


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> I'm waiting on that email too. She came Inot heat the first day of August so not sure when the actual breeding took place.... so I'm just twiddling my thumbs waiting to hear something. Driving me crazy.


Are you excited? I'm so excited lol this is my first dog that will actually be mine. If everything goes according to plan will you be getting your pup around Christmas?


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> Are you excited? I'm so excited lol this is my first dog that will actually be mine. If everything goes according to plan will you be getting your pup around Christmas?


I'm beyond excited lol. And yes, if everything is to plan he will be coming home around Christmas.


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> I'm beyond excited lol. And yes, if everything is to plan he will be coming home around Christmas.


What an awesome Christmas gift haha.
I probably won't bring pup home until February :\


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> What an awesome Christmas gift haha.
> I probably won't bring pup home until February :\


Ha ya. I'm pretty excited about that. Gonna surprise my daughter. 

February isn't to bad. I thought mine was going to be late January or February as well but she came into heat early.


----------



## missc89

So excited for both of you!! You'll have to let me know how training is in the winter where you guys live (if you get any snow of course lol) 

I'm loving my pup right now and I'm already looking forward to another one.


----------



## sclevenger

missc89 said:


> So excited for both of you!! You'll have to let me know how training is in the winter where you guys live (if you get any snow of course lol)
> 
> I'm loving my pup right now and I'm already looking forward to another one.


I'm in Northeast ohio, so I too am wondering how this will go.

My last puppy, 3 years ago or so came home in March, so still cold and lots of snow. It was awful. I will say I seem to have a longer housebreaking time with winter puppies I think for several reasons. 

1. It takes me longer to get them outside - snow boots, winter coat,.. super super cold gloves and hat. Compared to summer, where I slip on sanders and run outside. 

2. The little guys hump up and refuse to go when it's cold. They always come climbing back to me thrush the snow, so there we stand in below weather. Summer, it's warm and not a big deal.


----------



## BeeKay

missc89 said:


> So excited for both of you!! You'll have to let me know how training is in the winter where you guys live (if you get any snow of course lol)
> 
> I'm loving my pup right now and I'm already looking forward to another one.


I'm in Southern California so I have no idea what the weather will be like. I'm expecting rain and cold but it could be sunny in Feb. Who knows. I'm sure I'll be posting on here quite a bit. I am concerned if it's rainy season because pharaohs aren't made for cold weather but that will give me a reason to dress him up lol.

Sterling is adorable! I definitely lurked his thread until you got him.


----------



## Hiraeth

Been lurking on this thread for a while, thought I'd finally join and share the joys and horrors of new puppies with everyone who is expecting one soon! Can't wait to see photos of all of yours, especially that Silken Windhound and the Berner 

I'll be picking up my 9 week old Great Dane on Sept. 18th. Here he is at 25 days:










And here he is at 29 days: 










Call me crazy, but I see a pretty big difference for 4 days... Maybe it's just me  I'm excited and nervous and full of dread all at once.


----------



## sclevenger

Hiraeth said:


> Been lurking on this thread for a while, thought I'd finally join and share the joys and horrors of new puppies with everyone who is expecting one soon! Can't wait to see photos of all of yours, especially that Silken Windhound and the Berner
> 
> I'll be picking up my 9 week old Great Dane on Sept. 18th. Here he is at 25 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here he is at 29 days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call me crazy, but I see a pretty big difference for 4 days... Maybe it's just me  I'm excited and nervous and full of dread all at once.


Not crazy. I defentily see a difference. Omg, he is adorable. Do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## Hiraeth

sclevenger said:


> Not crazy. I defentily see a difference. Omg, he is adorable. Do you have a name picked out yet?


No, I'm really struggling with naming him! Being kind of an odd person, I'd like to come up with a theme that I name my dogs with for the rest of my life. I've had Loki and Atlas, so along the mythology route (all of my degrees are in literature and I've spent years studying mythology), but that's just so overused. I'm still thinking Norse mythology is far less popular than Greek/Roman, so maybe I can go along those lines. 

If I ever owned a solid black Dane and I went with Norse, I'd just have to name him Ragnarok.... 

I'm thinking l will probably wait until I pick him up and have him for 24 hours before choosing, but then again, I'd like to have a name as soon as possible so he can start associating that noise with himself!


----------



## GrinningDog

This is my monthly OMG I WANT A PUPPY SO BAD post.

Just getting the pent up feels out of my system. It helps. A little. 

Gaaaaaaaah.


----------



## jade5280

GoGoGypsy said:


> This is my monthly OMG I WANT A PUPPY SO BAD post.
> 
> Just getting the pent up feels out of my system. It helps. A little.
> 
> Gaaaaaaaah.


When are you getting your silken?


----------



## Laurelin

I want a puppy too! It's horrible. I'm trying to hold out till late 2016 at the earliest. That's the smart idea.


----------



## TSTrainer

I'm dying for a pup! My roommate got one at this time last year, he just turned a year old but I miss puppy raising already. Hopefully I'll at least be on a waiting list for a Giant Schnauzer puppy in the next six months! Currently waiting for my new dog training job/apprenticeship thing to pick up business so I can quit my day job so I have more time for a new baby


----------



## GrinningDog

jade5280 said:


> When are you getting your silken?


Because I'm determined to be responsible, not until after I graduate and have a job secured.

So, late 2016 is likely. It's so far from now!


----------



## Sandakat

GoGoGypsy said:


> This is my monthly OMG I WANT A PUPPY SO BAD post.
> 
> Just getting the pent up feels out of my system. It helps. A little.
> 
> Gaaaaaaaah.


Right there with you!!!!! Gaaaaaaaah!


----------



## mudypony

A 10 week old service dog in training visited my work yesterday for an event, and now I officially have puppy fever! 

I have to be responsible and graduate from college and move out of the apartment first, so I still have at least a year and a half till I can even consider a puppy 
I can't wait until I can get my little, fluffy Eurasier puppy!


----------



## cookieface

GoGoGypsy said:


> This is my monthly OMG I WANT A PUPPY SO BAD post.
> 
> Just getting the pent up feels out of my system. It helps. A little.
> 
> Gaaaaaaaah.


Me, too! Tyson was such an amazing little puppy. I want puppies all the time.





Then reality hits...


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

I may have just emailed a breeder about the future......


----------



## Avie

Foxes&Hounds said:


> I may have just emailed a breeder about the future......


Awesome! What kind of dog will #7 be?


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Avie said:


> Awesome! What kind of dog will #7 be?


A sighthound


----------



## Avie

Foxes&Hounds said:


> A sighthound


Obviously  I'm really curious now. I love your dogs, they're so pretty.


----------



## BeeKay

Foxes&Hounds said:


> A sighthound


ooh! What kind??? I love sighthounds!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Hint... it's smaller than a borzoi!


----------



## BeeKay

A whippet?? A pharaoh??


----------



## jade5280

Saluki? Greyhound?


----------



## Avie

Sloughi! Azawakh! Silken? Wait, a galgo? No fair, most sighthounds are smaller than Borzois


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Ohhh how I long for a silken lol

Saluki! Nothing set in stone yet, of course, but I'm hopefully looking into a boy to show in the future


----------



## jade5280

Foxes&Hounds said:


> Ohhh how I long for a silken lol
> 
> Saluki! Nothing set in stone yet, of course, but I'm hopefully looking into a boy to show in the future


Omg! Jealous!!! They are so beautiful.


----------



## Flaming

I've searched and researched breeders for another newfie even though next dog is at least 5 years away. 

How early is too early to email a breeder? I have my heart set on a particular breeder because her dogs are awesome sport/working lines and built for work (she dabbles in confirmation a bit) and she weans onto raw which is a bonus for me. 

Basically she breeds and treats her dogs the way I feel is how I would do it...make sense?


----------



## BeeKay

Flaming said:


> I've searched and researched breeders for another newfie even though next dog is at least 5 years away.
> 
> How early is too early to email a breeder? I have my heart set on a particular breeder because her dogs are awesome sport/working lines and built for work (she dabbles in confirmation a bit) and she weans onto raw which is a bonus for me.
> 
> Basically she breeds and treats her dogs the way I feel is how I would do it...make sense?


I met my breeder in April this year and have been in contact with her ever since. I placed a hold on my pup in June and there is no litter on the ground. The bitch won't be in heat until end of September. If you really like that breeder there is nothing wrong with contacting them. Do you know when they plan to breed?


----------



## Flaming

BeeKay said:


> I met my breeder in April this year and have been in contact with her ever since. I placed a hold on my pup in June and there is no litter on the ground. The bitch won't be in heat until end of September. If you really like that breeder there is nothing wrong with contacting them. Do you know when they plan to breed?


No sweet clue on her next breeding, she just had one a few months ago so I'm assuming not too soon.


----------



## Hiraeth

Breeder has sent new photos! Sorry for the weird sizes... Cell phones are odd sometimes.

Puppy a week ago: 









Puppy yesterday (~5 weeks old): 









Can't believe how fast he's growing. Or how big his feet are getting...


----------



## Werebadger

Puppy is home! He's been playing with us and is asleep in his crate right now!  The cats are pretty curious but well. He's a (English) Staffordshire Bull Terrier, btw.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

My saluki breeder is planning a litter for next spring....hey, that will be like the biggest age gap between mine yet lol!!


----------



## sclevenger

So my future puppies momma is going in for her ultrasound on 9/8. I'm so excited. 

So, other than an idea of a headcount, what else does an ultrasound tell you?


----------



## BeeKay

Flaming said:


> No sweet clue on her next breeding, she just had one a few months ago so I'm assuming not too soon.


Well I don't think it hurts to contact them.



sclevenger said:


> So my future puppies momma is going in for her ultrasound on 9/8. I'm so excited.
> 
> So, other than an idea of a headcount, what else does an ultrasound tell you?


How far along is the mama?


----------



## elrohwen

sclevenger said:


> So my future puppies momma is going in for her ultrasound on 9/8. I'm so excited.
> 
> So, other than an idea of a headcount, what else does an ultrasound tell you?


Ultrasound is pretty much just confirmation of pregnancy. It can give you some idea of headcount but IME isn't very accurate. After ultrasound they guessed 5 puppies in Hazel's litter and it ended up being 9. You can't get an accurate count until x-rays about a week before the due date (and even those can be off by a puppy or two)


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> Well I don't think it hurts to contact them.
> 
> 
> 
> How far along is the mama?


She was bred on 8/12


----------



## sclevenger

elrohwen said:


> Ultrasound is pretty much just confirmation of pregnancy. It can give you some idea of headcount but IME isn't very accurate. After ultrasound they guessed 5 puppies in Hazel's litter and it ended up being 9. You can't get an accurate count until x-rays about a week before the due date (and even those can be off by a puppy or two)


Okay, I figured that was about all it would be. The breeder doesn't do x-rays, just an ultrasound. I guess she went to some conference where they talked about x-rays as being unhealthy and in a cancer ridden breed like the Berner, she just decided against them. She is very.... holistic in a sense. She does a lot of research, and I think what I loved the most is she doesnt shove it down your throat or demand you raise your puppy her way. She gives every puppy owner printed phamplet with research for different issues and leaves it for you to decide, with her suggestion of course. 

I just hope the ultrasound confirms a pregnancy.


----------



## Hiraeth

Breeder just sent me my weekly photo:










He's about 7 weeks old. Two weeks and a few days until I can pick him up!


----------



## elrohwen

sclevenger said:


> I just hope the ultrasound confirms a pregnancy.


Good luck!


----------



## sclevenger

Hiraeth said:


> Breeder just sent me my weekly photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's about 7 weeks old. Two weeks and a few days until I can pick him up!


He's so cute <3


----------



## Hiraeth

sclevenger said:


> He's so cute <3


Thanks  He's around 13.5 lbs, which I think is right where he should be. Can't wait until I get him home. Although, I'll probably need reminders about how excited I was as soon as the potty training begins...


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Breeder just sent me my weekly photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's about 7 weeks old. Two weeks and a few days until I can pick him up!


Oh, he's so handsome! Do you have a name picked out?


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> Oh, he's so handsome! Do you have a name picked out?


I *think* I'm going to name him Odin. I'm holding off until I actually get him to decide for certain, but it seems to fit.

I'm slightly worried, I looked on a Great Dane forum and so many people were posting about how their puppies were 17-20 lbs when they were 7 weeks old. I'm not so much worried if he'll turn into a giant, but I am worried that he's on the smaller side. Probably a silly thing to be concerned about, but I just hope he's developing at an appropriate and healthy rate.


----------



## taquitos

Just filled out a questionnaire for the breeder and am tentatively going to be a co-own home by late 2016...!!! THIS IS BECOMING TOO REAL GUYS *breathes heavily*


----------



## missc89

taquitos said:


> Just filled out a questionnaire for the breeder and am tentatively going to be a co-own home by late 2016...!!! THIS IS BECOMING TOO REAL GUYS *breathes heavily*


Awesome!! What breed / are you co-owning a show dog or a sports dog?


----------



## elrohwen

taquitos said:


> Just filled out a questionnaire for the breeder and am tentatively going to be a co-own home by late 2016...!!! THIS IS BECOMING TOO REAL GUYS *breathes heavily*


What is your co-own agreement? Will you show? Allow it to be used for breeding?

Is it a MAS?


----------



## jade5280

taquitos said:


> Just filled out a questionnaire for the breeder and am tentatively going to be a co-own home by late 2016...!!! THIS IS BECOMING TOO REAL GUYS *breathes heavily*


 Yay!!!!!!!


----------



## taquitos

missc89 said:


> Awesome!! What breed / are you co-owning a show dog or a sports dog?


Breeding/sports. The breeder facilitates everything for the dog to be titled in herding (that's the min.). The rest of the titles are up to me!



elrohwen said:


> What is your co-own agreement? Will you show? Allow it to be used for breeding?
> 
> Is it a MAS?


Technically the dog is registered as an Australian Shepherd, but will be on the smaller end (20-30 lbs range). I will be allowing it to be used for breeding. Min. titling for her breeding program is the HIC which she does at her own farm. The rest is up to me. I was nervous because I wasn't sure I would be allowed to co-own (I consider myself still a pretty novice owner still)



jade5280 said:


> Yay!!!!!!!


Eeeee it's so far away but I'm already excited lol!


----------



## FaithFurMom09

Hiraeth said:


> I *think* I'm going to name him Odin. I'm holding off until I actually get him to decide for certain, but it seems to fit.
> 
> I'm slightly worried, I looked on a Great Dane forum and so many people were posting about how their puppies were 17-20 lbs when they were 7 weeks old. I'm not so much worried if he'll turn into a giant, but I am worried that he's on the smaller side. Probably a silly thing to be concerned about, but I just hope he's developing at an appropriate and healthy rate.


So hes a dane? I LOVE their bark. There was a guy at the dog park that had 3 danes ( their ears were down, which is also very cute) and they were older but when they barked, i just couldnt help but laugh and smile.


----------



## Hiraeth

FaithFurMom09 said:


> So hes a dane? I LOVE their bark. There was a guy at the dog park that had 3 danes ( their ears were down, which is also very cute) and they were older but when they barked, i just couldnt help but laugh and smile.


Yup, he's a Dane. The five adults the breeder had were all very quiet, so I haven't heard one of them bark yet. His ears are going to remain natural


----------



## DogTheGreat

Great Dane puppies are some of the cutest.


----------



## FaithFurMom09

Hiraeth said:


> Yup, he's a Dane. The five adults the breeder had were all very quiet, so I haven't heard one of them bark yet. His ears are going to remain natural


Yes they seem to be quiet dogs.


----------



## Hiraeth

FaithFurMom09 said:


> Yes they seem to be quiet dogs.


Quiet, lazy and loving. Don't know why anyone wouldn't want one!


----------



## Sandakat

taquitos said:


> Just filled out a questionnaire for the breeder and am tentatively going to be a co-own home by late 2016...!!! THIS IS BECOMING TOO REAL GUYS *breathes heavily*


Excellent! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Sibe

I'm about to take Denali and Bobb to a Silken Windhound meetup I'M SO EXCITED. A local breeder sent me a PM on facebook to invite me. Even though I'm not looking at getting a puppy until Bobb passes (I plan on him living forever, but should he ever die, I will get a Silken).


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

My baby


----------



## Sandakat

What a beautiful puppy!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> My baby


Gorgeous!!

Seriously considering a Mini American over Aussie next time around. Purely due to the fact that I love Kairi's size and finding another is going to be an extremely challenging task (pretty sure I want a male). Plus.. smaller can happen sooner.


----------



## Ilovedogs56

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Seriously considering a Mini American over Aussie next time around. Purely due to the fact that I love Kairi's size and finding another is going to be an extremely challenging task (pretty sure I want a male). Plus.. smaller can happen sooner.


You know you wanna!


----------



## Canyx

Wow Chaos! I know nothing about conformation but that puppy's structure is still blowing my mind. Beautiful.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Canyx said:


> Wow Chaos! I know nothing about conformation but that puppy's structure is still blowing my mind. Beautiful.


Yeah, she has awesome conformation, and a great personality to boot. But neither is surprising, given who her parents are.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> Seriously considering a Mini American over Aussie next time around. Purely due to the fact that I love Kairi's size and finding another is going to be an extremely challenging task (pretty sure I want a male). Plus.. smaller can happen sooner.


YES!!!  (tooshort)


----------



## elrohwen

Chaos, that weim puppy is beautiful!! I can't wait to see her grown up and in the show ring.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

elrohwen said:


> Chaos, that weim puppy is beautiful!! I can't wait to see her grown up and in the show ring.


Thank you, her first show will be Fredericksburg next year. BB started her winning show career at that show as well.


----------



## sclevenger

Heaven (mama dog) got her ultrasound today and confirmed her pregnancy!! Breeder sent me a photo of the ultrasound and mama at the vet. 

This is becoming real FAST


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> Heaven (mama dog) got her ultrasound today and confirmed her pregnancy!! Breeder sent me a photo of the ultrasound and mama at the vet.
> 
> This is becoming real FAST


Congrats! You must be so excited lol your pup will be home before you know it


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> Congrats! You must be so excited lol your pup will be home before you know it


Excited and scared. Lol. I was laying in bed yesterday morning, little later than usual due to the holiday and I was thinking, Mmmm better enjoy this now, come December I'll no longer be snoozing in for awhile due to little puppy cries to go pee. Lol.


----------



## DogTheGreat

sclevenger said:


> Excited and scared. Lol. I was laying in bed yesterday morning, little later than usual due to the holiday and I was thinking, Mmmm better enjoy this now, come December I'll no longer be snoozing in for awhile due to little puppy cries to go pee. Lol.


Better hope the winter isn't too rough or housetraining is going to be some sort of Hell haha. I brought Shae home in January and the end of winter was dreadful here with snow on the ground for weeks. "Oh, you need to go to the potty NOW? Well, just wait for me to get my boots, coat, etc on and then I'll... oh it's too late."


----------



## sclevenger

DogTheGreat said:


> Better hope the winter isn't too rough or housetraining is going to be some sort of Hell haha. I brought Shae home in January and the end of winter was dreadful here with snow on the ground for weeks. "Oh, you need to go to the potty NOW? Well, just wait for me to get my boots, coat, etc on and then I'll... oh it's too late."


I believe every puppy I've ever had has been a winter puppy and yes, you nailed exactly what every potty day goes like lol.

I'm in Northeast ohio and the winters are awful, and coming home in December I'm sure he won't be fully housebroken until like May lol.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

sclevenger said:


> I believe every puppy I've ever had has been a winter puppy and yes, you nailed exactly what every potty day goes like lol.
> 
> I'm in Northeast ohio and the winters are awful, and coming home in December I'm sure he won't be fully housebroken until like May lol.


You'll be fine if you can get it all figured out in January! Its February-March you have to worry about anymore.


----------



## sclevenger

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> You'll be fine if you can get it all figured out in January! Its February-March you have to worry about anymore.


Haha. I don't know of we will have it down in a month and being in an upstairs apartment for the time being won't help either. 

Ha, it snowed here the end of October, and when I moved here in April, there was still about 2 foot of snow on the ground. Granted, I believe most of it was just leftover, but still won't be running out barefoot in it. Lol.


----------



## Hiraeth

DogTheGreat said:


> Better hope the winter isn't too rough or housetraining is going to be some sort of Hell haha. I brought Shae home in January and the end of winter was dreadful here with snow on the ground for weeks. "Oh, you need to go to the potty NOW? Well, just wait for me to get my boots, coat, etc on and then I'll... oh it's too late."


This is the precise reason I wanted to get my pup in August/Sept.... Winter potty training sounds like a nightmare and a half. He's 6 months old in December, so I'm hoping that by the time the heavy snow rolls through in Jan-Apr, he'll be able to hold it with some sort of reliability


----------



## TSTrainer

I've told every breeder in every email I've sent that I want a spring puppy because I don't want to potty train through the winter lol.


----------



## Hiraeth

My breeder couldn't get very good photos of him this week. Her phone broke (that's what happens when Great Danes step on smart phones) and she had to use her mother's old flip phone, so the quality is poor and the photos are tiny. He also apparently didn't feel like standing still for very long  But here he is:

















8 weeks old, 19.5 lbs. I pick him up next Friday!


----------



## mudypony

He's so cute Hiraeth! You better promise to flood us with pictures when you pick him up! I also gotta say that great danes are such an awesome breed. I used to work at a barn where the owner had a great dane puppy who I got to see grow up, and he was just the most awesome dog. You're going to have such a blast with your new puppy!


----------



## Hiraeth

mudypony said:


> He's so cute Hiraeth! You better promise to flood us with pictures when you pick him up! I also gotta say that great danes are such an awesome breed. I used to work at a barn where the owner had a great dane puppy who I got to see grow up, and he was just the most awesome dog. You're going to have such a blast with your new puppy!


Will do  I'm such a bundle of nervousness and excitement and joy and dread, haha. I'm planning on taking a photo with him in my lap on the couch every Sunday to see his growth throughout the first few years. Originally I was planning on taking it while holding him, but I realized that pretty soon, I won't be able to pick him up...

I'm actually becoming slightly concerned about his growth rate - he's gaining a pound a day, at the moment, and is larger than the breeder's 195 lb. male was at 8 weeks. While I DO want a 160-180lb dog, I DO NOT want a 220lb Dane that is riddled with health problems related to size. All the more reason to get health insurance, I suppose.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

Some puppies do grow really fast compared to their littermates and taper out later. Fingers crossed that is the case


----------



## Hiraeth

CrimsonAccent said:


> Some puppies do grow really fast compared to their littermates and taper out later. Fingers crossed that is the case


Yes, I'm really hoping so. He's 2.5 lbs heavier and 1.5" taller than the next biggest puppy in his litter, currently. Maybe he's getting his growth spurt out of the way early!


----------



## TSTrainer

I spoke to a REALLY awesome bouvier breeder last night! He knew the entire history of the litter he's planning for the time frame I want and named every dog by their show name so I was able to look them up. I think I'm gonna go with him. The first one I talked to was very nice also but his puppies are more expensive. They both breed for conformation but the second breeder told me that he keeps in touch with most of his buyers and they're doing all kinds of things with the dogs they got from him. He just seems to really love his dogs and loved to talk about them and I loved hearing about them. I'm really excited!!


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

TSTrainer said:


> I spoke to a REALLY awesome bouvier breeder last night! He knew the entire history of the litter he's planning for the time frame I want and named every dog by their show name so I was able to look them up. I think I'm gonna go with him. The first one I talked to was very nice also but his puppies are more expensive. They both breed for conformation but the second breeder told me that he keeps in touch with most of his buyers and they're doing all kinds of things with the dogs they got from him. He just seems to really love his dogs and loved to talk about them and I loved hearing about them. I'm really excited!!


Awesome, who did you go with if you do not mind me asking?


----------



## TSTrainer

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Awesome, who did you go with if you do not mind me asking?


Ed Westfall out in WV


----------



## CptJack

I met three brittany's today. 

My husband was pretty 'meh'. I, meanwhile, fell totally in love. Crazy fast, crazy drivey, rock solid dogs that were just the right size. Definitely, definitely, a dog I would own. Of course, I really fell totally in love with a teeny, tiny little fluff ball of a sheltie, but that's another thing altogether.


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> I met three brittany's today.
> 
> My husband was pretty 'meh'. I, meanwhile, fell totally in love. Crazy fast, crazy drivey, rock solid dogs that were just the right size. Definitely, definitely, a dog I would own. Of course, I really fell totally in love with a teeny, tiny little fluff ball of a sheltie, but that's another thing altogether.



That's awesome! I hope you get one so I can drool. 

I've found some to be way too frantic and nuts with no focus. I mean, that describes Watson so who am I to say. Haha. Though I've met a bunch of owners who didn't take them into public until they were over 5. I think they just don't suit a lot of regular homes. Then again, even the agility people say they are high as a kite with no focus They were the breed I originally wanted though so I still think they are awesome.


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> That's awesome! I hope you get one so I can drool.
> 
> I've found some to be way too frantic and nuts with no focus. I mean, that describes Watson so who am I to say. Haha. Though I've met a bunch of owners who didn't take them into public until they were over 5. I think they just don't suit a lot of regular homes. Then again, even the agility people say they are high as a kite with no focus They were the breed I originally wanted though so I still think they are awesome.


Yeah. I talked to a guy about his three year old and he was sort of good naturedly griping about her still having no freaking brain. She actually was a really cool dog and seemed like a TON of fun - as well as being 19 kinds of nuts and all over the place. The other two were a bit older, and quite a bit steadier. I'm still not sure I want one, like, at all, but I was surprised by how much I enjoyed them and how fun I found them. I remember being scared of them when I was originally looking into springers and brits (before I ended up with Kylie).

I will say, though, that while they were all nuts and all over the place, they were the HAPPIEST, friendliest, dogs I think I saw there, without being quite so extroverted and 'hard' as the labs. Maybe I'm just learning to appreciate a good natured dog, IDK.


----------



## elrohwen

Yeah, that's what I love about spaniels is the happy friendly confident temperament without being oblivious like a lot of labs. I think the other pointers are very similar to Britts. I think you'd like GSPs a lot. Not a breed I really want to own, but I've met some really cool ones. I've also met some who whine non stop and never settle who I hate.


----------



## elrohwen

I also am kind of thinking that when it comes to sporting dogs, females are the best and males are annoying. All of the awesome Britts and GSPs I've met were female. The annoying ones were male. Same with Welshies. Watson is my heart but boys are wild and don't have brains. My friends have a high energy annoying GSD boy and the Inlaws' GSP is the most annoying creature on the planet.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I have got The Fever again, am I crazy? Yes, yes I am ... LOL.


----------



## Laurelin

I hung out with a kickass Brittany a couple weekends ago. Really neat dog. Not much bigger than Hank and really fun. 

So after a lot lot lot of thinking and internal debate I'm going to try to add a puppy next year. No, nothing wrong with Hank. It's just something I'd like to do for myself and I think if I wait longer than next yet it'll be too hard on Summer. So pending Summer and Mia health that is the plan. I've got a couple goals I want to hit first so making plans to do so.

Long term plan is add puppy next year then nothing for about 8 years when Hank is old.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> I hung out with a kickass Brittany a couple weekends ago. Really neat dog. Not much bigger than Hank and really fun.
> 
> So after a lot lot lot of thinking and internal debate I'm going to try to add a puppy next year. No, nothing wrong with Hank. It's just something I'd like to do for myself and I think if I wait longer than next yet it'll be too hard on Summer. So pending Summer and Mia health that is the plan. I've got a couple goals I want to hit first so making plans to do so.
> 
> Long term plan is add puppy next year then nothing for about 8 years when Hank is old.


YAY! Did you finally decide on what breed and where from?

I HAVE a puppy and I have the fever. I know it is because I don't get to do agility stuff with Ember but still pathetic. Still at least 2 years before I -should- add another dog.


----------



## Laurelin

Not 100% yet but have narrowed it down to two breeds and a handful of breeders. 

I probably SHOULDN'T add another next year but.... lol. At some point you gotta do what makes you happy and what you want. But long term I don't want to have 4 dogs. Mia and Summer are just so easy (and Hank is really easy too). It'll be nice to have a buddy for Hank and they'll be about 3 years apart in age, which I think is good.

I'm going to aim for late 2016.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

For me it's not just our other dog getting old, it's me. I was talking with OH ... and I said that if I wait the 10-15 years until Lincoln is an older dog, or (god forbid) passed on, I will be in my late 40s-early 50s and I want to have a young dog while I am still young enough to enjoy them and do all the stuff I want lol.


----------



## Avie

I know time flies, and I know now isn't the right time or for many years for that matter (the earliest is 3 years from now) but I really can't wait to be able to post here too.


----------



## Paviche

Although I decidedly do NOT have puppy fever, I do have Brittany fever and I can hardly wait to add another adult Brittany to my home. It probably won't be for another 3-4 years though, and at that point Rowan will be old enough that I don't know if it'll be fair to add another dog while he's still around... I guess it all depends on how he ages. He's doing so well and still acting so young at 9 that I'm hoping he'll hit mid to late teens. I dunno, I guess we'll have to see. But boy do I love Brittanys. I've always had boys and I love them, but I almost wonder if I should get a female Brittany because a lot of Rowan's traits that I love are traits that people tend to use to describe bitches... a bit more serious, a bit more focused, etc etc. But then, I don't know if I'll even look for another Brittany like Rowan, or get another Brittany because I just like Brittanys, and get a different breed for the traits I like in Rowan, like a GSD. So many different directions I could go.


----------



## CptJack

Honest to god, I'm a little bit afraid of boy brits if they're goofier than the girl I met. The boys being run/there that I met were quite a bit older (one was downright elderly, and getting a bit senile), but the girl was a NUT. I have never loved a dog that wasn't mine more, just for sheer sweetness and happiness, but she was SUCH A CRACKER JACK. ...Kylie hated her guts, which made me strangely sad. I think she'd be more tolerant if she lived with the dog/it was raised by her. She wasn't UNFAIR, she just treated it like a rude puppy who's license was expiring. Ie: she corrected it once and wanted it off her.


----------



## Laurelin

Started up my puppy fund savings.


----------



## sclevenger

Laurelin said:


> Started up my puppy fund savings.


Yay! You said you narrowed it down to 2 breeds. Mind to share what they are, if you already have i must have missed it Lol.


----------



## fourdogs

I think in the future I want a "true" mini poodle, in silver, blue, black or silver beige. Any of those colors. Currently I adore my 2 yr old "toy-ni" (a toy-mini oops from a show kennel) he's 14" and 10 pounds would like him a slightly bit sturdier, but he is a doll. 

BUT... I also have 13 year old bichon, 5 year old PWD and 8 year old chihuahua... I'd prefer being down to 2 dogs, so it will be a long time before I get another fur baby  

So until then, I will enjoy seeing everyone else's baby dogs


----------



## Laurelin

sclevenger said:


> Yay! You said you narrowed it down to 2 breeds. Mind to share what they are, if you already have i must have missed it Lol.


Haha I don't want to jinx it!


----------



## Hiraeth

Breeder was working on "sit" with my puppy over the weekend and decided to snap a quick photo. He's 8.5 weeks and 22 lbs here


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> Honest to god, I'm a little bit afraid of boy brits if they're goofier than the girl I met. The boys being run/there that I met were quite a bit older (one was downright elderly, and getting a bit senile), but the girl was a NUT. I have never loved a dog that wasn't mine more, just for sheer sweetness and happiness, but she was SUCH A CRACKER JACK. ...Kylie hated her guts, which made me strangely sad. I think she'd be more tolerant if she lived with the dog/it was raised by her. She wasn't UNFAIR, she just treated it like a rude puppy who's license was expiring. Ie: she corrected it once and wanted it off her.


I don't think I will get a male sporting dog ever again. They are just so darn sweet, so maybe I'll change my mind, but right now any future Welshies will probably be girls. Male sporting dogs are just so hit or miss on whether they get a brain in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## Laurelin

I am halfway certain I am swearing off of male dogs in the future. period. 

Hank is best buddies with my friend's young (almost 2) intact vallhund and they are so gross together. Lol. Boys. They played all weekend and humped each other and licked all over each other.


----------



## CptJack

Yeah. I may wind up with another male if it's the right individual dog, or even puppy, but if it's any situation where I"m prepared and get say-so, it's going to be a girl. The gross doesn't bother me, but I just don't gel with them as well as I do the girls. Every boy I've had for the past decade + has been slow maturing, goofy, silly, and just not quite my cup of tea. It's probably all in my head, but since it's a selection I have to live with, it existing in my head is more than enough.


----------



## sclevenger

Hahaha. I love males. Strangely, females are more like me, but I just don't get them or bond with them at all. 

I just love the goof in the boys. Lol. They remind me to not take life to serious. Lol.


----------



## Remaru

I prefer male dogs all the way. All of my males have been more bonded and more serious. Not to mention far easier to house train, I never thought Freyja was going to get it and even now I think it is more a matter of she has adequate bladder control and I make sure she goes outside on a schedule than she actually "gets it" (she doesn't go to the door to let us know and I certainly wouldn't trust her alone in the house). My next puppy (many years from now I hope) will be a male and I am strongly leaning towards a Beauceron though Dogo is still in the running as well.


----------



## Hiraeth

sclevenger said:


> Hahaha. I love males. Strangely, females are more like me, but I just don't get them or bond with them at all.
> 
> I just love the goof in the boys. Lol. They remind me to not take life to serious. Lol.


Same here. I'll have a mixture of male/female Danes in the future, but I very specifically wanted a male for my first one. 

I've previously owned both male/female dogs and have always had a closer bond with the boys


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I've had nothing but girls and am pretty sure I much prefer them. My only male was my foster dog, and I hated his guts.. soo. I am still hesitant to get a male.. but I think it will be fine if I have them from a puppy.. and it is a breed I love, right? Plus I'm just not sure that 3 girls and one that is snarky is a great idea.


----------



## elrohwen

Hazel is extremely silly, but she's still more mature emotionally than Watson at this age (or Watson like a year ago). But she may get more serious with age. I do agree that most females I have known have been more serious on average than the boys of the same breed. I like some silliness and goofiness, that's why I like spaniels, but sometimes the boys take it to a different level.

In a weird way though I do think I might bond more strongly with boys. But they also drive me crazy. Basically, Watson is a pretty normal male sporting dog and while I love him to death and he is my heart, the girls don't drive me as crazy.


----------



## Laurelin

Hank is pretty mature for his age in most ways. And he's honestly pretty smack dab between Mia and Summer as far as temperament goes. In a lot of ways he's more serious too. 

I definitely do prefer girls but I can't explain it.


----------



## elrohwen

For me I don't think it's about serious vs goofy at all when it comes to boys vs girls. I think I lean towards breeds that are less serious in the first place, so I can take a lot of silliness. What I can't take is the lack of focus and lack of emotional maturity that often comes with the boys, at least in some breeds. If I get a herder some day I may end up with a boy and hope to strike that balance of having a momma's boy who can actually focus and work before he's 5 years old.


----------



## CptJack

I honestly couldn't tell you what it is for me, just that it is. It's why I keep saying it probably exists mostly in my head - it's not maturity, exactly, though I admit I find boys a little slower maturing in a way I don't like. It's definitely not silliness/goofiness. I like too many breeds to say that it's down the line that, because Bug's a whole lot goofier than Jack, you know? And Thud's *danged* serious now that he's finally mature. There's just something about girls I like. Call it 'energy', I guess.


----------



## Laurelin

I do definitely like being able to rub girl dog tummies without worrying about bits being in the way. And no messy belly feathers for girls.


----------



## jade5280

Hiraeth said:


> Breeder was working on "sit" with my puppy over the weekend and decided to snap a quick photo. He's 8.5 weeks and 22 lbs here


 Wow he's big! Panzer was 22lbs at 10 weeks and he's expected to mature at 110lbs


----------



## jade5280

I prefer boys, but like having a girl. So far I'm really enjoying 3 dogs. I like being able to have 2 dumb boys to play together and 1 girl to yell at them. When Gypsy goes I will get another female.


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> Wow he's big! Panzer was 22lbs at 10 weeks and he's expected to mature at 110lbs


He's gaining almost a pound a day at the moment - he was 18.5 lbs 4 days ago at 8 weeks old. I hope he slows down a bit and doesn't have any horrible growing pains


----------



## sassafras

I like the big doofy boys.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> I do definitely like being able to rub girl dog tummies without worrying about bits being in the way.


Haha, this was my husband's main thing when he learned we were getting a boy. Now he shows off how easily he can rub Hazel's belly.



> And no messy belly feathers for girls.


In my breed (and all of the other feathered breeds I like) this is kind of a big deal to me. I'm sick of Watson getting pee all over his feathers. It's so gross.


----------



## Sibe

I neeeeeeeed iiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I've yet to see a Silken I didn't like.









And there is this litter that just makes me make all kinds of girly squee noises









omg omg omg


----------



## taquitos

Sibe said:


> I neeeeeeeed iiiiiiiiiiiiiit. I've yet to see a Silken I didn't like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there is this litter that just makes me make all kinds of girly squee noises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg omg omg


Soooo pretty!!!

That's how I feel about Whippets... I LOVE THEM SO MUCH... but I do not have room for more than two dogs lol plus I have cats...


----------



## sclevenger

I don't particularly like sighthounds, but that little pup on the bottom is stunning.


----------



## CptJack

I fell in love with the silken at last weekend's agility trial. He was so beautiful and so, so, sweet.


----------



## Sibe

CptJack said:


> I fell in love with the silken at last weekend's agility trial. He was so beautiful and so, so, sweet.


 I went to a play day with the local Silken people, and every single dog was super sweet (in that sighthound independent "I'm gonna stand here while you pet me" kind of way, not in a Golden Retreiver "I'm gonna lean on you and gaze up at you" kind of way) and they all read each others' body language incredibly well too which really made me happy. Like a dozen dogs all running loose around the property.


----------



## CptJack

Sibe said:


> I went to a play day with the local Silken people, and every single dog was super sweet (in that sighthound independent "I'm gonna stand here while you pet me" kind of way, not in a Golden Retreiver "I'm gonna lean on you and gaze up at you" kind of way) and they all read each others' body language incredibly well too which really made me happy. Like a dozen dogs all running loose around the property.


Derby was 'I'm gonna lean and gaze adoringly up into your eyes' kind of way sweet. ....I had liver. But his owner talked to me a LOT about him and his 'sister' (the other silken in the household). Derby was apparently pretty biddable and eager to give things ago because he was asked. Sister was much more 'you know what? you love me anyway. To heck with you'. That's a direct quote and it made me giggle, but he was a pretty, sweet, sweet, dog I enjoyed hanging out with.


----------



## Sibe

I dig the independence. Which is why I love huskies! But I also have a huge soft spot for sighthounds and have been eyeing Silkens since I first saw someone post about there somewhere here a long time ago. I may end up with another husky, but I'm really liking Silkens.


----------



## Paviche

Sibe said:


> I went to a play day with the local Silken people, and every single dog was super sweet (in that sighthound independent "I'm gonna stand here while you pet me" kind of way, not in a Golden Retreiver "I'm gonna lean on you and gaze up at you" kind of way) and they all read each others' body language incredibly well too which really made me happy. Like a dozen dogs all running loose around the property.


Oooh did you get to meet Cathi and her dogs? I think she had Lydia, Stitch's littermate, at the play date, if it was the one over Labor Day?


----------



## Sibe

Paviche said:


> Oooh did you get to meet Cathi and her dogs? I think she had Lydia, Stitch's littermate, at the play date, if it was the one over Labor Day?


 Yes! Cathi was wonderful. She actually sent me a private message on FB to invite me to come. Lydia was there 









Cathi holding her









& Noella (Clayborn's Prairie Warbler)


----------



## Paviche

That's awesome!  Yeah, Cathi is fabulous. I haven't seen Lydia since they were puppies but I'm hoping to catch up soon. That's great that you got to hang out with so many Silkens! It's a small world, haha.


----------



## Laurelin

The one silken I know is amazing. She is adorable in every way and also just plain cute in mannerisms. Very happy and prancy and gentle and sweet. Flirty is a good word I think. She learns really fast too and seems to like to do a lot of things.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I haz the puppy fever again ... I just might be crazy.


----------



## sclevenger

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I haz the puppy fever again ... I just might be crazy.


Haha. I keep counting down the days until mine will be here.... then I have a panic moment of... wait, Omg what did you just do, no more slow going mornings, or easy evenings after work, why did I just sign myself up for a year of frequent potty breaks and crying in kennels especially during the winter month..... then I think squishy fluffy puppy face, and hiking and snuggles and and just dog stuff and I'm okay again. It's juat a year of hard stuff right?


----------



## ireth0

sclevenger said:


> It's juat a year of hard stuff right?


Well... depending, lol.


----------



## sclevenger

ireth0 said:


> Well... depending, lol.


Haha. Ya I know. I think for me it's hard the first year, but feels like the best year sometimes. 2 years is hard too, I feel like 2 is when all the quirky weirdness starts. At least in my experience with my males. Lol.


----------



## CptJack

sclevenger said:


> Haha. Ya I know. I think for me it's hard the first year, but feels like the best year sometimes. 2 years is hard too, I feel like 2 is when all the quirky weirdness starts. At least in my experience with my males. Lol.


In my experience, most maturing actually happens between 2 and 3. I have seen so many more changes in Kylie and Thud between 2 and 3 than I did between 1 and 2. Everyone uses 2 as the bench mark, and it's kinda sort of true, but it seems like 3 they start being DOGS. Confident, mature, sure of themselves, more or less whatever they're going to be and angst free DOGS.


----------



## sclevenger

CptJack said:


> In my experience, most maturing actually happens between 2 and 3. I have seen so many more changes in Kylie and Thud between 2 and 3 than I did between 1 and 2. Everyone uses 2 as the bench mark, and it's kinda sort of true, but it seems like 3 they start being DOGS. Confident, mature, sure of themselves, more or less whatever they're going to be and angst free DOGS.


Agree with you. That's what I mean between 1-2 is when I saw the weirdness show up. Royce was just shy of 3 when we had to rehome and was juat then starting to see HIM as the dog he was becoming.


----------



## elrohwen

I agree with 3 years old being much more grown up than 1.5 or 2 years like many people say. I think Watson needs another year before he's really grown up, but they are a slow maturing breed. I did see huge changes in him from 2-3 years. 

I am still crossing all of my fingers and toes that Hazel doesn't change at adolescence. Kind of terrified actually.


----------



## Hiraeth

sclevenger said:


> Haha. I keep counting down the days until mine will be here.... then I have a panic moment of... wait, Omg what did you just do, no more slow going mornings, or easy evenings after work, why did I just sign myself up for a year of frequent potty breaks and crying in kennels especially during the winter month..... then I think squishy fluffy puppy face, and hiking and snuggles and and just dog stuff and I'm okay again. It's juat a year of hard stuff right?


Yup, this is pretty much exactly where I'm at right now. Excitement and then dread 5 minutes later, then more excitement, then more dread.

My countdown is almost over.... I get him tomorrow.


----------



## DogTheGreat

Hiraeth said:


> My countdown is almost over.... I get him tomorrow.


Aw yay! Hope you post more pictures.


----------



## elrohwen

Hiraeth said:


> Yup, this is pretty much exactly where I'm at right now. Excitement and then dread 5 minutes later, then more excitement, then more dread.
> 
> My countdown is almost over.... I get him tomorrow.


So exciting!


----------



## Hiraeth

DogTheGreat said:


> Aw yay! Hope you post more pictures.


Will do, and hopefully some better ones! My poor breeder tries SO hard to get good photos, but she generally only has her older mother or a very young grand kid around to help her with them, so they usually end up a little fuzzy, either because the camera is wiggling or the puppy is  She sent me a few photos of him nicely stacked, though. She managed to get those when her husband was around. 

I plan on taking a picture with him on my lap every Sunday so that we can really see the difference a year makes in his size. 

Those "puppy size calculators" were posted in a thread I was looking at a few days ago, and they both predicted his adult weight under 140 lbs. I was like... Uhhh, that makes me anxious, haha. But then everyone was saying their current adult dog's sizes were way off when they used the calculator and that they aren't very accurate. I guess I should have faith that a 37" female and a 41" male wouldn't produce a litter in which the largest pup was less than 140lbs.


----------



## sclevenger

Hiraeth said:


> Will do, and hopefully some better ones! My poor breeder tries SO hard to get good photos, but she generally only has her older mother or a very young grand kid around to help her with them, so they usually end up a little fuzzy, either because the camera is wiggling or the puppy is  She sent me a few photos of him nicely stacked, though. She managed to get those when her husband was around.
> 
> I plan on taking a picture with him on my lap every Sunday so that we can really see the difference a year makes in his size.
> 
> Those "puppy size calculators" were posted in a thread I was looking at a few days ago, and they both predicted his adult weight under 140 lbs. I was like... Uhhh, that makes me anxious, haha. But then everyone was saying their current adult dog's sizes were way off when they used the calculator and that they aren't very accurate. I guess I should have faith that a 37" female and a 41" male wouldn't produce a litter in which the largest pup was less than 140lbs.


Aww, I was thinking of doing this too, only not on my lap just sitting beside me. Granted in my lap might be funnier. And I was thinking monthly from the day he comes home. 

Also was thinking of taking his picture just him sitting my boyfriends old postal jeep to watch him eventually take over it lol.


----------



## Hiraeth

sclevenger said:


> Aww, I was thinking of doing this too, only not on my lap just sitting beside me. Granted in my lap might be funnier. And I was thinking monthly from the day he comes home.
> 
> Also was thinking of taking his picture just him sitting my boyfriends old postal jeep to watch him eventually take over it lol.


Hahaha, the Jeep idea is great! 

I figured weekly, since Danes grow so quickly in their first year. And I thought my lap would be funnier, because eventually you won't even be able to see me... Just a big a** black and white monster pony dog. 

My other thought was getting one of those child measurement sticks. My grandma used to draw a line at the top of my head on a door frame at her house every month. I think it would be cute (and fascinating) to measure the puppy at the shoulder every few weeks in order to see his growth rate, as well as during which months of his life the rate was the highest. Will be interesting to compare it to future puppy's growth! The new measurement sticks they have are portable and won't get painted over like a door frame would.


----------



## Sandakat

Those silkens are GORGEOUS! But no sighthounds for me. My dogs have to be trustworthy off leash. *sigh*


----------



## sclevenger

Hiraeth said:


> Hahaha, the Jeep idea is great!
> 
> I figured weekly, since Danes grow so quickly in their first year. And I thought my lap would be funnier, because eventually you won't even be able to see me... Just a big a** black and white monster pony dog.
> 
> My other thought was getting one of those child measurement sticks. My grandma used to draw a line at the top of my head on a door frame at her house every month. I think it would be cute (and fascinating) to measure the puppy at the shoulder every few weeks in order to see his growth rate, as well as during which months of his life the rate was the highest. Will be interesting to compare it to future puppy's growth! The new measurement sticks they have are portable and won't get painted over like a door frame would.


Ya, I didn't think about how fast they grow. I don't know Berner growth rate, but maybe weekly makes more since. 

Oh ya the measuring sticks would be cute too.


----------



## Max and Me

In 9 days Xeph's Big Fat Benny should be arriving.


----------



## cookieface

Max and Me said:


> In 9 days Xeph's Big Fat Benny should be arriving.


That's so exciting!! You better share lots of pictures and stories.


----------



## ireth0

Good luck on your puppy pick up today Hiraeth!


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> Good luck on your puppy pick up today Hiraeth!


Awww, thanks  I'm hoping everything goes smoothly, he sleeps the whole way and I don't get peed on too often.


----------



## ireth0

Hiraeth said:


> Awww, thanks  I'm hoping everything goes smoothly, he sleeps the whole way and I don't get peed on too often.


As my vet says, "At least it's sterile!"


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Yay for Hiraeth and Mike and Me..... excited for yall !!

I love the 3 year old mark...    will be getting a 3rd CO when Abhik is close to 3 years old. Arka will be almost 5... getting my sheep in the spring to have a year working with the dogs to be out in the pasture with the sheep, so the new pup will have some good teachers. Arka helped watching over the new baby birds I brought in late summer. He set the other dogs straight about the babies... was so proud of him .... It's all in the timing for the adults to be good helpers for a new pup...


----------



## sclevenger

Hiraeth said:


> Awww, thanks  I'm hoping everything goes smoothly, he sleeps the whole way and I don't get peed on too often.


I'm so excited to see pictures and feed my own puppy fever while I wait. Lol.


----------



## BeeKay

Someone tell me not to harass my breeder lol
We're getting down to the wire here!! Breeding should take place beginning of next month.
This is so nerve racking! I won't even know if theres a pup for me until December


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> Someone tell me not to harass my breeder lol
> We're getting down to the wire here!! Breeding should take place beginning of next month.
> This is so nerve racking! I won't even know if theres a pup for me until December


Oh man. I feel you though. Pregnancy has been confirmed with me, but I keep thinking. What if there are no boys lol. 

I also want to harass my breeder., so I can't help lol. 

DI'd the breeder tell you if she would update you when they breed?

My breeder told me, when she came in heat, when she was breed, when the ultrasound was schedueld, and result if the ultrasound lol. She keeps in touch well.


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> Oh man. I feel you though. Pregnancy has been confirmed with me, but I keep thinking. What if there are no boys lol.
> 
> I also want to harass my breeder., so I can't help lol.
> 
> DI'd the breeder tell you if she would update you when they breed?
> 
> My breeder told me, when she came in heat, when she was breed, when the ultrasound was schedueld, and result if the ultrasound lol. She keeps in touch well.


Thats my fear!! I know it rarely happens but that would be just my luck lol.

She did tell me she'd let me know when pregnancy was confirmed. I want to bug her all the time but she just moved to a different state (closer thank God) so I know she's really busy. Plus idk what she could really say lol I'm just incredibly anxious. 

Oh wow it sounds like you picked a great breeder!


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> Thats my fear!! I know it rarely happens but that would be just my luck lol.
> 
> She did tell me she'd let me know when pregnancy was confirmed. I want to bug her all the time but she just moved to a different state (closer thank God) so I know she's really busy. Plus idk what she could really say lol I'm just incredibly anxious.
> 
> Oh wow it sounds like you picked a great breeder!


Haha. Ya I mean I don't think it's typical to have all sex litters but it can happen. Only thing I have going for me is her dogs typically have big litters. Like 10+ I doubt that many puppies will all be girls, but "if it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all" 

Ya, so the breeding is being done thebeginning of October? I had confirmation like 28 days later. So you should know something by November?


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> Haha. Ya I mean I don't think it's typical to have all sex litters but it can happen. Only thing I have going for me is her dogs typically have big litters. Like 10+ I doubt that many puppies will all be girls, but "if it weren't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all"
> 
> Ya, so the breeding is being done the beginning of October? I had confirmation like 28 days later. So you should know something by November?



She's only had 1 litter of 10. She only keeps 5 spots open for her waiting list. I think I was the 3rd or 4th person to place a deposit. 

Conformation of pregnancy 28 days later?


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> She's only had 1 litter of 10. She only keeps 5 spots open for her waiting list. I think I was the 3rd or 4th person to place a deposit.
> 
> Conformation of pregnancy 28 days later?


I don't know how many spots my breeder keeps. I was the first to put a deposit down for a male. 

The breeder confirmed the pregnancy with an ultrasound after 28 days.


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> I don't know how many spots my breeder keeps. I was the first to put a deposit down for a male.
> 
> The breeder confirmed the pregnancy with an ultrasound after 28 days.


Gosh it takes 28 days for the pregnancy to be confirmed??? So much waiting lol I will probably cave and message her at the end of this month to make sure breeding is taking place soon.


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> Gosh it takes 28 days for the pregnancy to be confirmed??? So much waiting lol I will probably cave and message her at the end of this month to make sure breeding is taking place soon.


I don't actually know. That's just what was done. Long way for sure. Lol. 

I would probably. Don't be pushy or anything, just say your curious and wondering. I don't see why a breeder would be upset about that.


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> I don't actually know. That's just what was done. Long way for sure. Lol.
> 
> I would probably. Don't be pushy or anything, just say your curious and wondering. I don't see why a breeder would be upset about that.


I don't think she'll be upset. If I messaged her as much as I want to she would be upset lmao


----------



## BeeKay

Wished my breeder a happy birthday today and snuck some questions in about upcoming litter....no breeding this month...end of OCTOBER!!! 
:Cry: 
I'm so sad.


----------



## GrinningDog

Just popping in for my self-allotted monthly I-want-a-puppy whine.

I'm about a year out from the earliest I'd be able to add a pup. I wonder if it's too early to pester breeders...


----------



## Avie

GoGoGypsy said:


> Just popping in for my self-allotted monthly I-want-a-puppy whine.
> 
> I'm about a year out from the earliest I'd be able to add a pup. I wonder if it's too early to pester breeders...


Depends on how often they breed, right? If they breed once a year, now is just about right.


----------



## sclevenger

Avie said:


> Depends on how often they breed, right? If they breed once a year, now is just about right.


That's exactly what I was going to say. This one collie breeder I love when I was still in the research phase for them, hasn't had a litter in 4 years. When I contacted her she had just bred her girl, ended up having a false pregnancy and it's been like 9 months and I haven't heard anything if her trying again. 

So ya, if you have a specific breeder in mind, I would definitely reach out.


----------



## Hiraeth

I created another thread with some questions I had about the new puppy and forgot to post here about how things were going!

He's been absolutely wonderful so far. I've literally hit the puppy jackpot - he's calm, listens well, comes when he's called, sits on command, plays fetch (brings the ball back and drops it in my lap), responds well when the older dogs request to be left alone, sleeps through the night and has had very few accidents in the house. 

I know there are going to be rough days, but so far he has gone above and beyond my expectations. The breeder really did amazing work with him and his litter to start them off on the right foot.

I was super worried about that puppy depression phase (and I might still feel it a little in the upcoming weeks when I have NO time for myself), but I keep telling myself that if I could make it through Loki's osteosarcoma and losing him, then I can make it through just about anything.

A few photos (I'm going to try to get some better full body shots today after work):


----------



## taquitos

GoGoGypsy said:


> Just popping in for my self-allotted monthly I-want-a-puppy whine.
> 
> I'm about a year out from the earliest I'd be able to add a pup. I wonder if it's too early to pester breeders...


I'm looking for a pup to add in late 2016-early 2017... and I just put my name down with two breeders.. so I would say it's not too early to start pestering breeders  One breeder I've known for a couple of years now... I was ready to add a second dog by this time but that actually didn't work out hence still being on the wait list lol!


----------



## Laurelin

I'm super impulsive so my big thing is I want to not be impulsive next time. lol I think my gameplan is to start looking/talking to breeders in fall 2016. 

I dunno. On the other hand I am also considering another rescued adult/older puppy. Try to find a small BC or ACD.

I LOVE puppies but I work full time. And I LOVE high energy and high drive and I work full time. And I love high energy and high drive and have two tiny dogs that don't love that. So it's a balancing act, I guess. 

Dane puppy is so cute! Does he have a name?


----------



## Hiraeth

Laurelin said:


> I'm super impulsive so my big thing is I want to not be impulsive next time. lol I think my gameplan is to start looking/talking to breeders in fall 2016.
> 
> I dunno. On the other hand I am also considering another rescued adult/older puppy. Try to find a small BC or ACD.
> 
> I LOVE puppies but I work full time. And I LOVE high energy and high drive and I work full time. And I love high energy and high drive and have two tiny dogs that don't love that. So it's a balancing act, I guess.
> 
> Dane puppy is so cute! Does he have a name?


Ah, yes, I just made a final choice last night - Titan, after Saturn's largest moon. I'll probably end up doing a 'moons in the solar system' naming scheme, as Atlas is also a moon of Saturn. There are a lot of good moon names - Hyperion, Kore, and Prometheus for males. Callisto, Pandora, Pasiphae (amongst others) for females. And I'm totally naming a dog "Bergelmir" at some point, just for the looks I'll get when I call his name!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

GoGoGypsy said:


> Just popping in for my self-allotted monthly I-want-a-puppy whine.
> 
> I'm about a year out from the earliest I'd be able to add a pup. I wonder if it's too early to pester breeders...


You are looking for a pretty rare breed, right? Then yes, I would absolutely start contacting very soon.


----------



## sclevenger

I seriously can't even handle this wait guys. 21 days until due date.... could be later or early..... it's the not knowing that's killing me.


----------



## elrohwen

I have new puppy news to share! Not for me though  

Watson's sister was confirmed pregnant this week, due the week before Halloween. This will be her first litter and the sire is a sweet boy who lives fairly close to me. 

The best part is that my good friend is on the list for a girl puppy from this litter  I am so so excited for her.


----------



## Canyx

elrohwen said:


> I have new puppy news to share! Not for me though
> 
> Watson's sister was confirmed pregnant this week, due the week before Halloween. This will be her first litter and the sire is a sweet boy who lives fairly close to me.
> 
> The best part is that my good friend is on the list for a girl puppy from this litter  I am so so excited for her.


First read made me think you were getting ANOTHER WELSHIE!!! I guess not... But that's exciting too!!!

GoGoGypsy, I would start connecting NOW! 

Also, I am in no position to get ANY other animals for a while, but Against the Wind Kennels, APBT breeders, are a measly three hours away from me and so far they seem to be the only APBT breeders in the country I'd consider getting a pup from. UGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## ireth0

canyx said:


> first read made me think you were getting another welshie!!! I guess not... But that's exciting too!!!
> 
> Gogogypsy, i would start connecting now! :d
> 
> also, i am in no position to get any other animals for a while, but against the wind kennels, apbt breeders, are a measly three hours away from me and so far they seem to be the only apbt breeders in the country i'd consider getting a pup from. Ugggghhhhhhh


field trip!


----------



## Canyx

Noooooooooooooooooooooo! 
I would pretty much have to give up eating to afford another dog right now. And that's not even considering the time factor either!


----------



## Hiraeth

Canyx said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooo!
> I would pretty much have to give up eating to afford another dog right now. And that's not even considering the time factor either!


Food is overrated. Dog love is forever


----------



## Kyllobernese

Had been thinking about getting a puppy as Kris will be three years in December. So this is my new puppy. Can you guess what mix she is? She weighs just over 7 lbs. at 8 weeks.


----------



## CptJack

Kyllobernese said:


> Had been thinking about getting a puppy as Kris will be three years in December. So this is my new puppy. Can you guess what mix she is? She weighs just over 7 lbs. at 8 weeks.


Cute as snot?

(Aussie/poodle?)


----------



## elrohwen

Kyllobernese said:


> Had been thinking about getting a puppy as Kris will be three years in December. So this is my new puppy. Can you guess what mix she is? She weighs just over 7 lbs. at 8 weeks.


Cute! Aussie doodle?


----------



## Kyllobernese

You are both almost half right but the mother is a purebred of a different breed. I will post pictures of the parents after a few more guesses.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Kyllobernese said:


> Had been thinking about getting a puppy as Kris will be three years in December. So this is my new puppy. Can you guess what mix she is? She weighs just over 7 lbs. at 8 weeks.


OMG I COULD CUDDLE ALL THE DAY LONG AND NIGHT AND DAY AND NIGHT AND-
yeah your puppy is cute.
Like, I'm smitten.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Okay, I'm getting in on this 'cause I'm dying and have to talk about her.










Lilah is the sausage that's 3rd from the left, the tinsi one.

Why I did not get pictures of her when I was there is beyond me. I'm waiting for updates, but they're just sausages so I'm trying to be patient.
We're looking at the end of october/beginning of November at picking her up, depending on how schedules will fall.

I had a dream about them last night that I went to go pick her up and they weren't purebred. Two pups were poodles (what the crap? Lol), two more were redbones, one was a mix of something, and she was a saddle back. I was MAD. Lol


----------



## Laurelin

Border collie x poodle? I saw pics that look really similar.


----------



## Kyllobernese

This is the father. The place he came from had poodles and Aussies so you know where the merle came from, plus he weighed about 20 lbs.



Since you will probably never guess the mother, this is a picture of her. She is a purebred Golden Retriever so I have a merle colored Golden Aussie Doodle. 



She is the nicest little puppy. I got Kris at 11 weeks and it is sure different with an 8 week old puppy. She runs outside with the rest of my dogs in the mornings and Kris and her are going to be best buddies when she gets older. They have supervised play right now.


----------



## Avie

I wonder if she'll have a Poodle coat or a golden /Aussie plush coat with a beard


----------



## jade5280

Kyllobernese said:


> Had been thinking about getting a puppy as Kris will be three years in December. So this is my new puppy. Can you guess what mix she is? She weighs just over 7 lbs. at 8 weeks.


AAAAAAAAHHHH! So cute! Congrats! Such a unique looking puppy!



HollowHeaven said:


> Okay, I'm getting in on this 'cause I'm dying and have to talk about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah is the sausage that's 3rd from the left, the tinsi one.
> 
> Why I did not get pictures of her when I was there is beyond me. I'm waiting for updates, but they're just sausages so I'm trying to be patient.
> We're looking at the end of october/beginning of November at picking her up, depending on how schedules will fall.
> 
> I had a dream about them last night that I went to go pick her up and they weren't purebred. Two pups were poodles (what the crap? Lol), two more were redbones, one was a mix of something, and she was a saddle back. I was MAD. Lol


OH MYYYYY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT.

We're best friends now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandakat

Puppies!!! So much virtual cuddling to be had!


----------



## mudypony

All these pictures of puppies are killing me! They're all so cute it hurts.

Kyllobernese, we need more pictures! She is so adorable.


----------



## GrinningDog

Avie said:


> Depends on how often they breed, right? If they breed once a year, now is just about right.





taquitos said:


> I'm looking for a pup to add in late 2016-early 2017... and I just put my name down with two breeders.. so I would say it's not too early to start pestering breeders  One breeder I've known for a couple of years now... I was ready to add a second dog by this time but that actually didn't work out hence still being on the wait list lol!





ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> You are looking for a pretty rare breed, right? Then yes, I would absolutely start contacting very soon.





Canyx said:


> GoGoGypsy, I would start connecting NOW!


Guess it's unanimous that I should start putting out feelers, talking to breeders. ;D The breed is rare, though there seem to be a number of really excellent breeders. I just have to gather the guts to contact them with my questions!


----------



## CK9

Getting a working type German Shepherd puppy. Puppies were born 09/22/2015. Really excitied


----------



## Avie

GoGoGypsy said:


> Guess it's unanimous that I should start putting out feelers, talking to breeders. ;D The breed is rare, though there seem to be a number of really excellent breeders. I just have to gather the guts to contact them with my questions!


Good luck! Let us know how it works out. Also, what breed are talking about?  

Congrats CK9!


----------



## HollowHeaven

jade5280 said:


> OH MYYYYY GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTT.
> 
> We're best friends now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Here's hoping she turns out like Mama


----------



## DogTheGreat

Mama redbone has one precious face!


----------



## Laurelin

So I posted this on the random thread:



> Ugh the Pyrshep breeder I absolutely LOVE is having a spring 2016 litter. First announced litter in 3 years. She is hands down the best breeder I've talked to. I talked to her on the phone for 2 hours, she's answered so many emails, is very honest about health testing, honest about the breed and their quirks. I have never talked to a breeder and gotten such a good feeling before!
> 
> It is SO tempting. Especially because it may be another 3 years before she breeds again.
> 
> But while I definitely 100% do want a pyrshep one day (like I must have one someday), I feel like a border collie at this point fits my wants better. The unofficial plan has been BC or koolie next then pyrshep or mayyyyybe MAS or sheltie after that.
> 
> I also want to wait till late 2016/early 2017 for puppy so that would be too soon. But holy hell it's tempting. If she had announced fall 2016 I might would just postpone the BC/koolie. But spring is too soon...


I am seriously wondering what to do now!


----------



## missc89

Laurelin said:


> I am seriously wondering what to do now!


Get the pyrshep naaaaooooo!!!! BC's are SO common and a PyrShep is still a herding dog - may not be as high energy as a BC but you said it yourself, first litter in 3 years and when are you going to get another opportunity to get something you REALLY want!?


----------



## elrohwen

Get the pyrshep! Please get the pyrshep. I think they are perfect for you.



missc89 said:


> Get the pyrshep naaaaooooo!!!! BC's are SO common and a PyrShep is still a herding dog - may not be as high energy as a BC but you said it yourself, first litter in 3 years and when are you going to get another opportunity to get something you REALLY want!?


They are typically higher energy than BCs. Or at least more spazzy. They are like squirrels on crack basically.


----------



## missc89

elrohwen said:


> Get the pyrshep! Please get the pyrshep. I think they are perfect for you.
> 
> 
> 
> They are typically higher energy than BCs. Or at least more spazzy. They are like squirrels on crack basically.


Welp even more reason for her to get the pyrshep now


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> Welp even more reason for her to get the pyrshep now


Laurelin is one of the few people I know who loves squirrel on crack dogs. I think Sylvia Trkman said everybody loves BCs, but you either love or hate phyrsheps. I think they would be so perfect for Laurelin. Possibly a little more difficult as an agility dog due to quirks or whatever, but so much fun.


----------



## Hiraeth

Laurelin said:


> I am seriously wondering what to do now!


I think you should get the puppy so I can drool and "awww" over the photos. Just sayin'.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> So I posted this on the random thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I am seriously wondering what to do now!


I think a rare opportunity is worth snatching up moreso than what is planned. 

If there was some opportunity right now for me to get a Koolie instead of a MAS or Aussie, I'd most likely do it.


----------



## Laurelin

Yeah they're weird dogs. Probably lower drive usually than a BC but more hyper and less friendly? They are not the 'safest' sports bet but they also are often really great agility dogs.

I enjoy both breeds a lot but have substantially more BC experience. I have met about 8 pyrsheps though and enjoy them. I really wanted one since before Mia but things just never pan out. There's some politics from what I gathered and with such a quirky breed I wanted a breeder that I trusted. That said the one downside of the breeder I like is she only has rough faced dogs where I greatly prefer the smooths. But that's something I'm ok with now. Benji look has grown on me.

BCs are fun but yeah, very common. I don't mind that though. They're neat dogs and since they come in so many markings and coat types they don't all look the same, which helps. But yeah they're like 90% of agility trials here. There are no pyrsheps here. There is something about pyrshep energy I like. They are just crazy in a good way. Something about them is so charming and funny. They are weird looking little dogs. I do wish they were a bit safer as far as drive and stability goes. BCs are really neat though and I feel a lot of draw towards both breeds.

So that's kind of the crux. I feel like finding a BC that is stable, suited for sports, and can turn off is easier (still a gamble). But I'd really like a pyrshep one day and if I don't jump on my favorite breeder having a litter then will I ever be able to? There's probably 100x as many BC breeders as pyrshep breeders in the US.


----------



## missc89

If I had an opportunity to snatch up a Harlequin Beauceron I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## missc89

Laurelin said:


> So that's kind of the crux. I feel like finding a BC that is stable, suited for sports, and can turn off is easier (still a gamble). But I'd really like a pyrshep one day and if I don't jump on my favorite breeder having a litter then will I ever be able to? There's probably 100x as many BC breeders as pyrshep breeders in the US.


I think that's what everyone is kind of getting at. BC's are absolutely great dogs - I want one myself, but I wouldn't pass up an opportunity for a rare breed if it came up just because it's not "nextdog"


----------



## Laurelin

They are just awesome!


----------



## missc89

Ok well now you HAVE to get one so we can live vicariously through you


----------



## Hiraeth

missc89 said:


> If I had an opportunity to snatch up a Harlequin Beauceron I would in a heartbeat!


I didn't even know Beaucerons came in harlequin. WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?!?


----------



## Laurelin

missc89 said:


> Ok well now you HAVE to get one so we can live vicariously through you


I guess it wouldn't hurt to just.... email and re-introduce myself....


----------



## missc89

hiraeth said:


> i didn't even know beaucerons came in harlequin. What have you done?!?


mwuahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## missc89

Laurelin said:


> I guess it wouldn't hurt to just.... email and re-introduce myself....


YAY!! Doooooo iiiiiiit!! Peeeeeeeeeeeeeer Pressuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure!


----------



## Avie

This thread is such an enabler.


----------



## missc89

What?? Noo....not us...never...


----------



## Laurelin

Annnnnnnnd now I realize the dam of the proposed litter is the dam of one of my favorite pyrsheps ever. His owner owns one of Mia's cousins and I've talked to her a lot about her dogs. And he's currently the second fastest PS in the US in AKC. This will probably be her last litter.

Trying to work out financials lol. And decide if I want to go for it. It's just a little bit sooner than I wanted.

Oh and the breeder doesn't crop/dock. Another plus.


----------



## missc89

Laurelin said:


> Annnnnnnnd now I realize the dam of the proposed litter is the dam of one of my favorite pyrsheps ever. His owner owns one of Mia's cousins and I've talked to her a lot about her dogs. And he's currently the second fastest PS in the US in AKC.
> 
> Trying to work out financials lol. And decide if I want to go for it. It's just a little bit sooner than I wanted.


Omg you have to get it now. We'll figure out ways to make sure the financials work XP  We want you to get this pup for us! I mean you! XP


----------



## Laurelin

But now I just look at the BC breeder I like and she's breeding the girl I like (mother of 2 of my friends' dogs) in the spring too. xD Probably for the last time too.

Thinking thinking thinking.


----------



## jade5280

I cast my vote for pyrshep just because I want to see pyrshep pics!


----------



## Laurelin

I love my thought process. 

'Oooh pyrshep breeder is having a litter after so many years of waiting! I could possibly push my plans forward to get on that litter because who knows when she'll have another. Oh but if I am willing to push plans forward for a PS why not any puppy?'

I need to think out what I want for sure. I can't have more than 4 dogs.


----------



## missc89

jade5280 said:


> I cast my vote for pyrshep just because I want to see pyrshep pics!


Seconded! Pyrshep for the win!



Laurelin said:


> I love my thought process.
> 
> 'Oooh pyrshep breeder is having a litter after so many years of waiting! I could possibly push my plans forward to get on that litter because who knows when she'll have another. Oh but if I am willing to push plans forward for a PS why not any puppy?'
> 
> I need to think out what I want for sure. I can't have more than 4 dogs.


I think I found a compromise...

You get the Pyrshep and we'll co-own the BC


----------



## elrohwen

I would jump on the pyrshep. You will always be able to find good BC breeders.


----------



## Laurelin

It really just is going to come down to what do I want and I'm not sure I can figure that out in that short of a time. 

There's definitely pros and cons both ways. I will say the major pyrshep con for me is that while there are a lot of very fast ones, there's also a lot of very slow ones. And I notice more slow ones in the US vs videos I see overseas. Which makes little sense because the dogs here are often imports and the genepool is so small there's not really 'lines'. So it may be training techniques but it might also just be low drive dogs being bred over here. And while I'm not like SUPER competitive, that is a risk for me. It wouldn't be a big deal at all IF I had a dog already that I knew was going to enjoy agility competitions. But... I don't. I am pretty sure Hank will in time but I would rather add one in a situation where it would be lower pressure (if that makes any sense). 

And no dog is a done deal but I feel like it's a lot more assured that a BC from carefully chosen lines would play agility and enjoy it. 

Hank has kind of also addicted me to speed, not gonna lie. LOL 

Pyrshep pros: I want one. Size (smaller). Fun personality and character. Cons: more risk of HD, small genepool, grooming, bigger 'sport risk', more prone to weirdness
BC pros: I want one. Quintessential sport dog for a reason. Prettier (yup shallow). Love the way they work with their handlers. Cons: Overly Popular. Bigger than I like. Politics. OCD prone  

^^ Simplified version.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> It really just is going to come down to what do I want and I'm not sure I can figure that out in that short of a time.
> 
> There's definitely pros and cons both ways. I will say the major pyrshep con for me is that while there are a lot of very fast ones, there's also a lot of very slow ones. And I notice more slow ones in the US vs videos I see overseas. Which makes little sense because the dogs here are often imports and the genepool is so small there's not really 'lines'. So it may be training techniques but it might also just be low drive dogs being bred over here. And while I'm not like SUPER competitive, that is a risk for me. It wouldn't be a big deal at all IF I had a dog already that I knew was going to enjoy agility competitions. But... I don't. I am pretty sure Hank will in time but I would rather add one in a situation where it would be lower pressure (if that makes any sense).
> 
> And no dog is a done deal but I feel like it's a lot more assured that a BC from carefully chosen lines would play agility and enjoy it.
> 
> Hank has kind of also addicted me to speed, not gonna lie. LOL
> 
> Pyrshep pros: I want one. Size (smaller). Fun personality and character. Cons: more risk of HD, small genepool, grooming, bigger 'sport risk', more prone to weirdness
> BC pros: I want one. Quintessential sport dog for a reason. Prettier (yup shallow). Love the way they work with their handlers. Cons: Overly Popular. Bigger than I like. Politics. OCD prone
> 
> ^^ Simplified version.


That's understandable. They could probably make sure you get a nice drivey pup though. I agree about preferring the smooth Pyrshep as opposed to the rough lookwise as well. It seems like you are leaning BC.. and sometimes you should follow that feel.


----------



## sclevenger

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> That's understandable. They could probably make sure you get a nice drivey pup though. I agree about preferring the smooth Pyrshep as opposed to the rough lookwise as well. It seems like you are leaning BC.. and sometimes you should follow that feel.


I agree. Everything I've read says your leaning more BC right now, and if the breeder is breeding the non you want foe the last time I say go that route. 

Your favorite breeder in the Pry should breed again, and then you will be more ready or able to accept a less drivey dog if it would happen..... does that make sense, I don't feel like it came out right.


----------



## Laurelin

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> That's understandable. They could probably make sure you get a nice drivey pup though. I agree about preferring the smooth Pyrshep as opposed to the rough lookwise as well. It seems like you are leaning BC.. and sometimes you should follow that feel.


Eventually I do want both breeds. I like them pretty equally but I guess it just comes down to which fits at the time better. If it makes any sense there are PS that I like better than pretty much any BC (something about their energy type attracts me more) but there's more PS that are very flat for me than BC. They are hit or miss. I do notice the dogs here tend to look bigger and hairier but it's hard to do much research about lines because most breeder sites are in French. Supposedly there's not a show/work split. There is supposedly not a huge genepool period. I also notice that overseas a lot of the handlers are very fit and run really fast. Whereas over here it seems a lot of the PS handlers are older and I wonder if the speed difference is partially an issue of the breed just really feeding off handler energy? From people who have had both breeds PS are supposedly a lot less apt to work just to work.

There is a second PS breeder I like too and they have smooth faced dogs. So there's a couple options but this one breeder it's either now or probably wait a long time.


----------



## Avie

I think you've already made your decision.


----------



## Laurelin

haha but the sad part is it's not so obvious to me!


----------



## TSTrainer

I rreeaaaallllllyyyy want to pester my breeder but I don't have anything constructive to say or ask... so I'm just waiting and hoping for something newsworthy to talk to him about. So far, nothing comes to mind :\


----------



## DogTheGreat

TSTrainer said:


> I rreeaaaallllllyyyy want to pester my breeder but I don't have anything constructive to say or ask... so I'm just waiting and hoping for something newsworthy to talk to him about. So far, nothing comes to mind :\


When is the litter planned for?


----------



## TSTrainer

DogTheGreat said:


> When is the litter planned for?


Spring! It feels like a long wait even though its sixish months. There's just really no reason for us to be talking until the breeding is closer unless one of us has a question or something lol


----------



## CrimsonAccent

I vote Pyrshep mainly because they are rare  But do what you want at the end of the day. The puppy pics will be cute either way!


----------



## Avie

Laurelin said:


> haha but the sad part is it's not so obvious to me!


The impression I get from reading your posts, is that you're (unconsciously? ) leaning towards the BC pup from the dam that will have her last litter, and go for the smooth faced pyr breeder some time after that. Who knows when, but you'll definitely get a pyrshep one day right?  Those of us who want pyrshep puppy pics will just have to stick around DF


----------



## jade5280

Sounds to me like a BC would be the best choice for you right now as well. You want next dog to do/be a specific thing and it seems that a BC would be a safer bet. You could be taking a risk with a pyrshep and end up not getting what you wanted. I say BC now, pyrshep later.


----------



## kadylady

Avie said:


> The impression I get from reading your posts, is that you're (unconsciously? ) leaning towards the BC pup from the dam that will have her last litter, and go for the smooth faced pyr breeder some time after that. Who knows when, but you'll definitely get a pyrshep one day right?  Those of us who want pyrshep puppy pics will just have to stick around DF





jade5280 said:


> Sounds to me like a BC would be the best choice for you right now as well. You want next dog to do/be a specific thing and it seems that a BC would be a safer bet. You could be taking a risk with a pyrshep and end up not getting what you wanted. I say BC now, pyrshep later.


Coming in to say I get the same feels as above ^^. I think if you are going to get something earlier than you planned and adjust your timeline, get what you know you can do what you want with. With 4 being your hard limit and you looking for something very specific, I would want to be as confident as possible that what I'm getting is going to be able to fill those needs. Because if it doesn't...you're at your limit. You don't come off as confident about the pyrshep fitting your needs as you do the BC. Obviously you can only tip the scales so much in your favor and life/fate/whatever you wanna call it takes over the rest. Just my opinion and interpretation of the conversation.


----------



## missc89

Sometimes you gotta come on here to be pushed one direction to realize what you really want  We look forward to whatever pup it is you decide Laurelin!


----------



## sassafras

Laurelin, just get the dang PyrShep already.


----------



## Sandakat

Laurelin, my mother had a great way of figuring out how to pick which of two things you wanted. She'd tell us to flip a coin... and then go with your gut feeling to the flip.

On the other hand, I vote for the PyrShep. lol


----------



## elrohwen

Sandakat said:


> Laurelin, my mother had a great way of figuring out how to pick which of two things you wanted. She'd tell us to flip a coin... and then go with your gut feeling to the flip.
> 
> On the other hand, I vote for the PyrShep. lol


Hahaha. Love this.


----------



## Sandakat

I got to meet and spend some time with Angie, the breeder of Joie De Vie Beaucerons, and her gorgeous harlequin Beauceron, Zora. What a beautiful dog! And such a sweet disposition. I am completely in love and definitely feel that a Beauce would fit my lifestyle perfectly.

I also really liked Angie and would be very happy to get a dog from her. She is so excited about her dogs and the breed in general, but she doesn't sugar coat the responsibilities and downsides of owning one. We talked a lot about training them and their protective nature.

I wish I could get a puppy while Toby was still around, but that wouldn't be good. So it will be a year or two before I can. In the meantime, I'll keep in touch with her.


----------



## mudypony

Sandakat said:


> I got to meet and spend some time with Angie, the breeder of Joie De Vie Beaucerons, and her gorgeous harlequin Beauceron, Zora. What a beautiful dog! And such a sweet disposition. I am completely in love and definitely feel that a Beauce would fit my lifestyle perfectly.
> 
> I also really liked Angie and would be very happy to get a dog from her. She is so excited about her dogs and the breed in general, but she doesn't sugar coat the responsibilities and downsides of owning one. We talked a lot about training them and their protective nature.
> 
> I wish I could get a puppy while Toby was still around, but that wouldn't be good. So it will be a year or two before I can. In the meantime, I'll keep in touch with her.


Sooo jealous! I want to meet some Beaucerons really badly as I also think they might be the perfect fit me, but I'm also intimidated by the breed and worry I couldn't handle one. It would be awesome to have another Beauceron on the forum, so I could live vicariously through you!


----------



## sclevenger

elrohwen said:


> Hahaha. Love this.


This. This is what I do. I flip a coin, and whatever side it falls on your heart will instantly without hesitation tell you how it feels, without all the clutter of "thinking" 

It's weird, you can flip a coin with a feeling of 100% okay ness with either side, and the minute it falls, your either heartbroken or elated. Strange.


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> I got to meet and spend some time with Angie, the breeder of Joie De Vie Beaucerons, and her gorgeous harlequin Beauceron, Zora. What a beautiful dog! And such a sweet disposition. I am completely in love and definitely feel that a Beauce would fit my lifestyle perfectly.
> 
> I also really liked Angie and would be very happy to get a dog from her. She is so excited about her dogs and the breed in general, but she doesn't sugar coat the responsibilities and downsides of owning one. We talked a lot about training them and their protective nature.
> 
> I wish I could get a puppy while Toby was still around, but that wouldn't be good. So it will be a year or two before I can. In the meantime, I'll keep in touch with her.


 That's awesome! They are lovely dogs. Would you prefer a harlequin or black & tan? Male or female?


mudypony said:


> Sooo jealous! I want to meet some Beaucerons really badly as I also think they might be the perfect fit me, but I'm also intimidated by the breed and worry I couldn't handle one. It would be awesome to have another Beauceron on the forum, so I could live vicariously through you!


 Where do you live?


----------



## missc89

Sandakat said:


> I got to meet and spend some time with Angie, the breeder of Joie De Vie Beaucerons, and her gorgeous harlequin Beauceron, Zora. What a beautiful dog! And such a sweet disposition. I am completely in love and definitely feel that a Beauce would fit my lifestyle perfectly.
> 
> I also really liked Angie and would be very happy to get a dog from her. She is so excited about her dogs and the breed in general, but she doesn't sugar coat the responsibilities and downsides of owning one. We talked a lot about training them and their protective nature.
> 
> I wish I could get a puppy while Toby was still around, but that wouldn't be good. So it will be a year or two before I can. In the meantime, I'll keep in touch with her.


Augh I am soooo jelly!! I LOVE Beauce's!!! When I found out about them when I was a teen (so early 2000's) I basically fell head-over-heels in love with the look, because they looked like my first dog (she was a mutt and was a GSDxRottiexLab) and I was like "OMG ITS LIKE A PUREBRED VERSION OF KELSEY! (first dogs name)" and when I read about the temperament, I was even more sold. For ND it's between a Beauce, Koolie, another Aussie, LHW or another companion-dog-type.


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> That's awesome! They are lovely dogs. Would you prefer a harlequin or black & tan? Male or female?


We'd prefer a harlequin female. If we can't get that we'd go with a black and tan female. Our main concern with a black and tan dog is that we travel with our dog in the RV. Some RV parks are starting to prohibit certain breeds, including Dobermans and Rottweilers, which the black and tan Beauce resembles more than the harlequin.


----------



## Laurelin

Sandakat said:


> Laurelin, my mother had a great way of figuring out how to pick which of two things you wanted. She'd tell us to flip a coin... and then go with your gut feeling to the flip.
> 
> On the other hand, I vote for the PyrShep. lol





sassafras said:


> Laurelin, just get the dang PyrShep already.



It is looking like I am going to have to wait due to some NDR stuff. I realize I need to get that ironed out before I add any other pets. So that will probably be the deciding factor.


----------



## missc89

Sandakat said:


> We'd prefer a harlequin female. If we can't get that we'd go with a black and tan female. Our main concern with a black and tan dog is that we travel with our dog in the RV. Some RV parks are starting to prohibit certain breeds, including Dobermans and Rottweilers, which the black and tan Beauce resembles more than the harlequin.


Tiny rant here, sorry lol

See I think that's just dumb... and some people need a bit of a learning about dogs. Cause there are SO MANY Dogs that are black and tan that people would turn their noses up at because of preconceived notions, like Bernese Mountain Dogs, some German Shepherds, Aussies, Border Collies, Koolies, Kelpies, Dachshunds, Black and Tan coonhound... /rantover

Personally I would get a Harlequin because I currently own 2 black cats and a black tri Aussie and I feel like I need a bit of colour hahaha



Laurelin said:


> It is looking like I am going to have to wait due to some NDR stuff. I realize I need to get that ironed out before I add any other pets. So that will probably be the deciding factor.


Keep us posted!!!


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> We'd prefer a harlequin female. If we can't get that we'd go with a black and tan female. Our main concern with a black and tan dog is that we travel with our dog in the RV. Some RV parks are starting to prohibit certain breeds, including Dobermans and Rottweilers, which the black and tan Beauce resembles more than the harlequin.


 I prefer black and tan, but I will probably have a harlequin at some point. I would definitely go with a harl if you're worried about breed restrictions, they are much more 'friendly' looking as opposed to a big black bear looking dog. 

Would you get a crop or natural?


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> I prefer black and tan, but I will probably have a harlequin at some point. I would definitely go with a harl if you're worried about breed restrictions, they are much more 'friendly' looking as opposed to a big black bear looking dog.
> 
> Would you get a crop or natural?


I'm pretty sure we'd get a crop. We'll see how we feel about that down the line when we actually get the dog.


----------



## Laurelin

missc89 said:


> Keep us posted!!!


It'll probably be a BC but it may be after Summer is gone. We'll have to see.


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> I'm pretty sure we'd get a crop. We'll see how we feel about that down the line when we actually get the dog.


 If I were to get another I would do a crop again. They heal up quickly and you don't have to post nearly as long as a Doberman. Some people don't even post beauce ears at all and they stand on their own.


----------



## Laurelin

This is kind of random but I'm usually pretty meh about cropping in general. But I really don't like cropped ears on beauceron. I don't know why, they just look super strange to me. It is kind of bad but their ears weird me out pretty big (and the double dews lol). I finally met a natural one a couple months ago and I liked the look so much better. 

And yes, I realize I have really bizarre hangups. I also think small hairless dogs are cute but find large hairless dogs really weird.

I chalk it into one of my many oddities.


----------



## missc89

Laurelin said:


> This is kind of random but I'm usually pretty meh about cropping in general. But I really don't like cropped ears on beauceron. I don't know why, they just look super strange to me. It is kind of bad but their ears weird me out pretty big (and the double dews lol). I finally met a natural one a couple months ago and I liked the look so much better.
> 
> And yes, I realize I have really bizarre hangups. I also think small hairless dogs are cute but find large hairless dogs really weird.
> 
> I chalk it into one of my many oddities.


I'm also definitely not a fan of Beauce crops, but don't mind them on Dobe's or Mastiff or Bully breeds :/ maybe it's because I consider a Beauce a herding breed first and a guardian breed second??? Clearly I'm weird


----------



## Laurelin

I *think* the issue is the cropped edge of beauceron ears looks very 'harsh' to me? Whereas with dobes and such the ears seem to heal with a softer edge? Looking at pics I'm not sure why that impression is what I see but when I look at cropped beaucerons all I can see is that harsh cropped edge. I wonder if it's an illusion because of the coat type? I honestly don't have the same response to ANY other style of crop. Pyrshep flat crop is fine. Dobe crop is fine. AmStaff- fine. CAO- fine.


----------



## jade5280

A beauce is one of the only breeds where I prefer the look of a crop. If I got a dobe I would keep it natural. I guess because when Beauces aren't cropped they just look like a random mixed breed. Not that anyone even recognizes what they are even with a crop.....

Also the crops probably look more harsh because they have longer fur, where dobes short fur on the ears blend the crop in.


----------



## missc89

jade5280 said:


> Also the crops probably look more harsh because they have longer fur, where dobes short fur on the ears blend the crop in.


That's it!! That's the reason. Also I would prefer people not know the breed - maybe I'm a snob but its easier to weed out the "dog people" vs Dog People


----------



## Laurelin

missc89 said:


> I'm also definitely not a fan of Beauce crops, but don't mind them on Dobe's or Mastiff or Bully breeds :/ maybe it's because I consider a Beauce a herding breed first and a guardian breed second??? Clearly I'm weird


I'm ok with pyrshep cropped ears but think they look better on rough faced dogs. The only other herding breed I know of that is cropped is a briard? Pyrshep and briard ears just look fluffy when cropped. Smooth faced pyrsheps that are cropped can look weird though. The merle ones often look to me like someone cropped an aussie. But it's pretty easy to find breeders that leave pyrsheps natural. They even are often shown both ways.



jade5280 said:


> A beauce is one of the only breeds where I prefer the look of a crop. If I got a dobe I would keep it natural. I guess because when Beauces aren't cropped they just look like a random mixed breed. Not that anyone even recognizes what they are even with a crop.....
> 
> Also the crops probably look more harsh because they have longer fur, where dobes short fur on the ears blend the crop in.


I do think it is the fur that is making the illusion. I was trying to think of another breed with that coat type that is cropped and couldn't think of one.

EDIT: I actually was thinking if I had a cropped beauceron I'd probably be trimming off the ear hair on the edge of the ear. I have an issue wanting to groom other peoples' dogs as it is. Especially feet... Untrimmed feet and ears start setting off my OCD.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

LGD's ears are cropped for a reason, so predators cant get ahold of them, our anatolian shepherd we used to have didnt have his cropped and on several occasions he clashed with coyotes, his ears got pretty ripped up, and it made me wish the former property owner (we inherited him with the livestock) either had had them done or the breeder they got him from should have had them done. I ever get one in the future, I will have them rose cut.


----------



## missc89

I didn't know that about pyrshep ears. How odd!


----------



## mudypony

jade5280 said:


> Where do you live?


I'm in Michigan. I haven't looked too much but so far haven't found any breeders nearby. If you know of anyone, I'd love to hear! Want to meet some so badly and also talk to someone who knows the breed and can address some of the concerns I have.

(Like sandakat, I'd prefer a female harlequin... mayyybe male harlequin) 

-------

Regarding the cropped/natural ears, I honestly prefer the look of cropped for Beauce's. Most breeds I'm pretty neutral either way (Danes, Dobes, etc), but the Beauce's natural ears just look... different? I don't know, just something about them I don't like.


----------



## CptJack

I don't have ethical issues with cropping, but there are some dogs - not even breeds, individual crops- where I look at the crop and it's literally like I can SEE that part of the ear is missing, instead of just looking like an upright/prick ear. When that happens, I just... get weirdly kind of disturbed and uncomfortable.

That said, I'd probably never bother cropping any dog just to avoid the risk of that. Other people's dogs, whatever. My own it'd make me crazy.


----------



## Laurelin

I am so glad it's not just me. I'm also not sure i could pet a cropped ear without getting squicked out. 

Yeah I know... I really can't help the reaction though.


----------



## Avie

CptJack said:


> where I look at the crop and it's literally like I can SEE that part of the ear is missing, instead of just looking like an upright/prick ear. When that happens, I just... get weirdly kind of disturbed and uncomfortable.


This is me with every cropped dog.


----------



## Laurelin

To be fair I can't pet summers tummy because of c section scar tissue either.


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> I'm in Michigan. I haven't looked too much but so far haven't found any breeders nearby. If you know of anyone, I'd love to hear! Want to meet some so badly and also talk to someone who knows the breed and can address some of the concerns I have.
> 
> (Like sandakat, I'd prefer a female harlequin... mayyybe male harlequin)
> 
> -------
> 
> Regarding the cropped/natural ears, I honestly prefer the look of cropped for Beauce's. Most breeds I'm pretty neutral either way (Danes, Dobes, etc), but the Beauce's natural ears just look... different? I don't know, just something about them I don't like.


Hmm yeah I don't know of any near MI. You should join the Beaucerons in North America FB group. There are lots of experienced beauce breeders and owners on there that I'm sure would be happy to answer any questions.


----------



## Laurelin

On the other hand I can't see Hank with a tail even though I know he 'should' have one. The scar on his nubbin also makes me a bit uncomfortable though. The end of his nub feel kinda funny.


----------



## CptJack

I don't get the same weirdness with docking. Don't know why, but my brain doesn't feel in the same way. Which is handy and/or evident since Jack and Bug don't have tails and Jack's was definitely docked.


----------



## Equinox

Beaucerons are one of the breeds that I liked the idea of but wouldn't care for in reality, having met many of these dogs. I know a lot of GSD people are also drawn to the breed thinking of the similarities, but I find them to be very different in how they work and respond.

That said, the black/tan ones are really lovely dogs (I don't care for merle anything). And they're definitely a breed that I prefer cropped - uncropped just gives them a floppy muttly look which is super cute, but doesn't give them the presence I like to see. I feel the same about Dobermans that look houndy with their natural ears.


----------



## elrohwen

Equinox said:


> Beaucerons are one of the breeds that I liked the idea of but wouldn't care for in reality, having met many of these dogs. I know a lot of GSD people are also drawn to the breed thinking of the similarities, but I find them to be very different in how they work and respond


How are they different, in your experience? I know basically nothing about beaucerons. I hadn't even heard of them until maybe 2 years ago.


----------



## BooneOEB

HollowHeaven said:


> Okay, I'm getting in on this 'cause I'm dying and have to talk about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilah is the sausage that's 3rd from the left, the tinsi one.
> 
> Why I did not get pictures of her when I was there is beyond me. I'm waiting for updates, but they're just sausages so I'm trying to be patient.
> We're looking at the end of october/beginning of November at picking her up, depending on how schedules will fall.
> 
> I had a dream about them last night that I went to go pick her up and they weren't purebred. Two pups were poodles (what the crap? Lol), two more were redbones, one was a mix of something, and she was a saddle back. I was MAD. Lol


AHHHHH OMG soooo cute! I don't even know why I am on this thread as Boone is only 16 weeks LOL! But how funny I am because I am pretty sure a Coonhound will be next. I am really wanting to get into Tracking and hubby just can't seem to get with my love of Bloodhounds, but likes Blue Tick Coonhounds. I am hoping we can settle on a Black and Tan or Redbone. Hounds and Bullies are my loves. So goofy and for some strange reason I find the stubbornness endearing  It will be a good 4-5 years though. Darla and Daisy are both 9, and I just don't think it would be fair for Darla to have to deal with another puppy in her senior years. So for now, I will live vicariously though you!!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

For me its backward, I get wigged out when I see a dog who I think SHOULD be docked with natural ears. I just dont like the way it makes their head look.


----------



## Hiraeth

OwnedbyACDs said:


> For me its backward, I get wigged out when I see a dog who I think SHOULD be docked with natural ears. I just dont like the way it makes their head look.


Out of curiosity, do you think Danes look odd with natural ears? For me, they're a breed that can kind of go either way. I prefer cropped on black/harlequin and natural on fawn/mantle/blue.


----------



## missc89

Hiraeth said:


> Out of curiosity, do you think Danes look odd with natural ears? For me, they're a breed that can kind of go either way. I prefer cropped on black/harlequin and natural on fawn/mantle/blue.


Not that you asked me specifically lol but I honestly believe Danes are one breed that are able to get away with either and it looks good / natural on them.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

missc89 said:


> Not that you asked me specifically lol but I honestly believe Danes are one breed that are able to get away with either and it looks good / natural on them.


I think the same, though I love a cropped black dane, though.


----------



## missc89

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I think the same, though I love a cropped black dane, though.


I'm not a fan of the solid colour Danes. I don't know why. But I would LOVE a female cropped Harlequin named Quinn


----------



## jade5280

Equinox said:


> Beaucerons are one of the breeds that I liked the idea of but wouldn't care for in reality, having met many of these dogs. I know a lot of GSD people are also drawn to the breed thinking of the similarities, but I find them to be very different in how they work and respond.


Curious as well what the differences are. I haven't spent much time with GSDs other than seeing them at tracking and out and about.


----------



## Hiraeth

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I think the same, though I love a cropped black dane, though.


Ugh, me too. Black, specifically, is the color I think that just looks absolutely stunning cropped. 



missc89 said:


> I'm not a fan of the solid colour Danes. I don't know why. But I would LOVE a female cropped Harlequin named Quinn


I'm mostly not a fan of solid colors, either, black being the exception. I like, in order, black, mantle=harlequin, merle (not a recognized color by the AKC, though), blue, fawn, brindle.


----------



## missc89

Hiraeth said:


> I'm mostly not a fan of solid colors, either, black being the exception. I like, in order, black, mantle=harlequin, merle (not a recognized color by the AKC, though), blue, fawn, brindle.


I think black is the exception for me because its a colour I've always loved. And that's funny because I prefer... Harlequin, brindle, merle, mantle, black, blue, fawn. I really dislike fawn, I don't know why. On any dog.


----------



## Hiraeth

missc89 said:


> I think black is the exception for me because its a colour I've always loved. And that's funny because I prefer... Harlequin, brindle, merle, mantle, black, blue, fawn. I really dislike fawn, I don't know why. On any dog.


Same here, I'm just not a "fawn" person. I kind of wish I was, because I've heard repeatedly from Dane breeders that fawns are generally the most laid back dogs, while harles are typically the most active. Not sure if you can *really* equate activity level to color (probably just lines of dogs with similar behaviors), but it's odd that I've heard that from multiple people.


----------



## jade5280

I really like fawn. I don't like merle on most dogs, but there are some exceptions. I like brindle, solid, tri, and bi colors.


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> I really like fawn. I don't like merle on most dogs, but there are some exceptions. I like brindle, solid, tri, and bi colors.


Breeding for it is *really* ill-advised, but "brindlequin" Danes are beautiful dogs:

















Huge image, so just linking this one. 

Also, I just tried to look at the FAQ about linking to non-forum photos, but the FAQ is down. It's allowed, right? If not, I'll remove the photos and replace with links.


----------



## Laurelin

I really dislike merle and spots. Especially on mostly white dogs.....

It's growing on me. Slowly. It's just too busy looking.

Tricolor is my favorite in anything. Followed by bicolor with rich color and white and more color than white.

The ONLY breed I think looks better in merle is rough faced pyrsheps. Why? No idea. Any other breed and it does nothing for me. 

Fawn is my favorite dane color.

The beaucerons I've met have been very chill compared to GSDs. Not sure if that's typical but they didn't strike me as being nearly as drivey.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> I really dislike merle and spots. Especially on mostly white dogs.....


I think I can hear Hank crying from here.


----------



## ireth0

For me whether I like merle or not entirely depends on how the particular pattern falls on the dog. Sometimes I think it looks great, something I think it looks really bad.


----------



## Avie

I think it's so dumb that merle Danes are 'not recognized' by basically every organization out there. Harlequin Danes ARE friggin merle, just with an extra gene that makes the merled hairs turn white. There's no way to breed for harlequin without also getting merles. 

Brindlequin looks absolutely awesome. Why is it ill advised to breed them? Because brindles may also get fawn offspring and there's no way to tell if fawn puppies carry merle? Kind of like with rough collies?


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> I think it's so dumb that merle Danes are 'not recognized' by basically every organization out there. Harlequin Danes ARE friggin merle, just with an extra gene that makes the merled hairs turn white. There's no way to breed for harlequin without also getting merles.
> 
> Brindlequin looks absolutely awesome. Why is it ill advised to breed them? Because brindles may also get fawn offspring and there's no way to tell if fawn puppies carry merle? Kind of like with rough collies?


I agree. I really really dislike the way Danes are bred for color. To the point of only breeding color X with color Y exclusively. Way to cut off the gene pool even more than necessary. In general I think many breed color standards are dumb but at least they don't usually limit your breeding choices so much.


----------



## Laurelin

elrohwen said:


> I think I can hear Hank crying from here.


Haha poor Hank. Nobody loves him. 

I do get a tickle out of the fact that all 3 of my dogs are mostly white despite it being my least favorite color. 

I'm pretty sure that because I say I dislike merle if I get a BC it'll be merle. That's just how it works for me.


----------



## Laurelin

ireth0 said:


> For me whether I like merle or not entirely depends on how the particular pattern falls on the dog. Sometimes I think it looks great, something I think it looks really bad.


There is one MAS that is merle and just gorgeous. He has an almost entirely black tri face and bicolor eyes. Very dark merle too which helps. 

I also find merle photographs better than it looks in person to me. In person a lot of merles just look muddy/dirty to me. Especially red merle.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

In my breed, red merle, blue merle and red tri are my faves ... but I ended up with a black tri??? LOL Go figure, but given the choice, I would prefer a RM or red tri.


----------



## elrohwen

I tend to like black based colors. I don't really like liver or "red" in Aussies/BCs. I do like black or black tri, sables, some blue merles, and ee reds (with a black nose).


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> For me whether I like merle or not entirely depends on how the particular pattern falls on the dog. Sometimes I think it looks great, something I think it looks really bad.


I just glanced through a bunch of photos of merle Danes, trying to pinpoint why I like some and dislike others, and I think you're right, it's how the pattern falls, particularly on the face. I like 'cleaner' faces without a ton of spots, and when the speckle/heavy merle pattern falls mostly on the body.

I wonder why merle Danes aren't showable. Why does the AKC pick some colors as okay and other colors as not? Because of the particular issues with trying to breed colors like merle? There are just as many issues when people breed two harles trying to get harle puppies... Or is it something else?

ETA: 



Avie said:


> I think it's so dumb that merle Danes are 'not recognized' by basically every organization out there. Harlequin Danes ARE friggin merle, just with an extra gene that makes the merled hairs turn white. There's no way to breed for harlequin without also getting merles.
> 
> Brindlequin looks absolutely awesome. Why is it ill advised to breed them? Because brindles may also get fawn offspring and there's no way to tell if fawn puppies carry merle? Kind of like with rough collies?


Haha, you beat me to it! And yes, that's why brindlequins are not supposed to be a targeted breeding color.


----------



## elrohwen

Oh, and I really like white and flash, but no more than 50%.


----------



## elrohwen

Hiraeth said:


> I wonder why merle Danes aren't showable. Why does the AKC pick some colors as okay and other colors as not? Because of the particular issues with trying to breed colors like merle? There are just as many issues when people breed two harles trying to get harle puppies... Or is it something else?


The AKC standards are set by the breed club, so those colors are the way they are because Dane people think that's how it should be. No idea why they were so specific.

Harle is still a form of merle, so it's as dangerous as breeding merles. And when those colors were written down I doubt anybody really knew much about merle x merle crosses.

ETA: Back in Victorian England, where dog showing started, people believed that certain colors meant that dog had traits of a certain ancestor. So a fawn mastiff was pure, but a piebald mastiff was unpure and had some other dog mixed in. Now we know that piebald is just recessive and shows up from time to time in purebred litters (and has forever), but the standard says no piebalds and nobody wants to change it because they're stubborn. I wouldn't be surprised if there was some of that thinking going on with Danes too.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Meanwhile.. merle is my favorite in Aussies. I looove me a nice light red merle. Blue merle being second. I wanted to end up with a merle so badly.. but I love my Kai so I don't care. Next Aussie/MAS will more than likely be merle because I'm much more willing to wait. I actually don't really care for merle BCs. I think the red merles (like Embers dad) especially look odd.


----------



## Laurelin

elrohwen said:


> I tend to like black based colors. I don't really like liver or "red" in Aussies/BCs. I do like black or black tri, sables, some blue merles, and ee reds (with a black nose).


I like really really dark red tri. 

Red merle is probably my least favorite dog color in general.

Masked (black) tricolor is my favorite.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> I like really really dark red tri.


I have seen some that are really pretty. I think my problem is more with the nose pigment than the body color. I really like a black nose and eye rims.


----------



## jade5280

Laurelin said:


> The beaucerons I've met have been very chill compared to GSDs. Not sure if that's typical but they didn't strike me as being nearly as drivey.


This has been my impression as well. I wasn't sure though because the drivey GSDs I've been around were from working lines and most were reactive. The 'pet' GSDs seemed more similar to the beauces that I've met in temperament. I know there are sharper drivey beauces out there, but I don't think it's as common.


----------



## jade5280

I like merle MAS, but not merle Aussies. I don't know why...


----------



## Hiraeth

elrohwen said:


> I agree. I really really dislike the way Danes are bred for color. To the point of only breeding color X with color Y exclusively. Way to cut off the gene pool even more than necessary. In general I think many breed color standards are dumb but at least they don't usually limit your breeding choices so much.


Yes, Danes are even more difficult to find "good" breeders for because of these reasons. Even "reputable" very well known show breeders sometimes cross harle x harle to get harle litters. A well-marked harle is probably the hardest color to produce, so breeding harle x harle, while risking the dreaded 'white' puppy, gives the breeders the best chance to get the 'perfect' harle puppy. Harle puppies generally sell quickly, so it's profitable to produce many in a litter.

The appropriate way to breed harles properly is ridiculously complicated (article here if anyone is interested), and usually involves breeding harle-carrier black or mantle dogs into the line. 

I found my breeder and liked her for a myriad of reasons, but one of the top was that she refuses to breed harle/harle. She's a primarily harle breeder, yet breeds her harle/harle carrier females to black/mantle males so as to never produce a white puppy or a puppy with other genetic issues. Her last litter out of a harle-carrying mantle bitch and a harle-carrying male consisted of only two harle puppies (out of ten total). She could be making a much larger profit if she bred unethically.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I like a solid face in my tri's because I like the eyebrows, like Lincoln has.


----------



## Laurelin

jade5280 said:


> This has been my impression as well. I wasn't sure though because the drivey GSDs I've been around were from working lines and most were reactive. The 'pet' GSDs seemed more similar to the beauces that I've met in temperament. I know there are sharper drivey beauces out there, but I don't think it's as common.


Yeah I was going to say they remind me a bit of the pet GSDs and the Shilohs I've met in temperament. But I know Shilohs are controversial.


----------



## elrohwen

I could get on board with something like a pet GSD or a shiloh. I haven't met a working line GSD that I've liked, honestly. They have all been really reactive bordering on aggressive. Like, all people in the training facility need to stand to one side, and put other dogs away. I'm sure they aren't all like that, and I did meet one who seemed cool over the weekend, but in general they seem like a *lot* of dog.


----------



## ireth0

elrohwen said:


> I could get on board with something like a pet GSD or a shiloh. I haven't met a working line GSD that I've liked, honestly. They have all been really reactive bordering on aggressive. Like, all people in the training facility need to stand to one side, and put other dogs away. I'm sure they aren't all like that, and I did meet one who seemed cool over the weekend, but in general they seem like a *lot* of dog.


We have a lot of working GSD's in our nosework group and this has been my impression of them as well. Granted I can't testify to how well bred they are or aren't, it's possible that contributes.


----------



## elrohwen

ireth0 said:


> We have a lot of working GSD's in our nosework group and this has been my impression of them as well. Granted I can't testify to how well bred they are or aren't, it's possible that contributes.


Yeah, a few of these have been from NW, which is reactive dog friendly, so I shouldn't judge based on that. But even the one over the weekend seemed like he would be ready to fly at any moment. He was even wearing a backpack, which I assume is to keep him a bit lower key.

My friends have a pet bred GSD who is just nuts. Like accidentally destroying their house (oh, I jumped on the door and now you have no trim left), whining all the time, etc. He's a PITA in a 90lb package.

I just thought of one woman with a GSD from an IPO kennel who is really cool. He's very chill actually. I would never have guessed he was working bred if she hadn't told me where she got him.


----------



## Laurelin

I'm really just not a GSD person, I don't think. If I go shepherd, I'd go Belgian for sure.


----------



## BooneOEB

jade5280 said:


> I really like fawn. I don't like merle on most dogs, but there are some exceptions. I like brindle, solid, tri, and bi colors.


We have very similar taste! Those are all of my favorite colors as well!


----------



## CptJack

I... don't like any of the shepherds, actually, except Mals. 

Irony with Thud, I know, given how perfect he is now but it's not something I want to do again, ever - and a lot of my 'issues' with him are from the GSD half of things. And he's not even reactive (and Molly is and Mals usually are)!


----------



## elrohwen

I like all of the mals and tervs I've met.


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> I like all of the mals and tervs I've met.


I've only met one Terv and it was a nervous wreck. I should probably meet more. 

Briards. I like those. I wouldn't want to deal with the coat but I like the dogs.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

elrohwen said:


> I like all of the mals and tervs I've met.


me too! If it werent for the fact that sometimes we go home and I worry about my parents around such a reactive, powerful dog like a mal, I would have one!!!!!


----------



## elrohwen

CptJack said:


> I've only met one Terv and it was a nervous wreck. I should probably meet more.


I really only know tervs from one breeder so it's not a fair sample. But I know 3 from one of her litters (same age as Watson so I've seen them grow up), a new puppy from another litter, and some of the parents/aunts/uncles. They are all really really cool. Not at all hyper or crazy or reactive, very self possessed. A little bit weird about people touching them or loud noises, but no more than lots of dogs and not to a pathological level (they are all show dogs, so they've gotten over it). Most have some sort of rally or obedience title by the time they're a year old because they're just so handler oriented and happy to work. They don't seem anywhere near as crazy as the mals I see on FB, but they do seem much more my speed for what I would realistically want to live with.


----------



## Laurelin

I know quite a few tervs. They are weirdos, reactive, and wild but it's in a way that doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## elrohwen

The tervs I know almost remind me of collies or shelties a little bit for some reason (and not just the hair). Like, good dogs who want to do what you want them to do, and who have kind of a calm demeanor until it's time to work. Not super high drive, but plenty of biddability and drive for the stuff I like to do. They are probably watered down from the true working lines, more AKC show lines, but then I don't need a true working dog.


----------



## CptJack

If I ever decide to look for another one, I'm asking for that breeder.

The sole one I know is a very, very fearful dog - not just responding to noise, but melting down easily, trying to run away and not recovering fast at all. Toward everything. Just high strung, easily spooked and startled, and twitchy. But also high energy. Just a weird and kind of unsettling combination.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> I know quite a few tervs. They are weirdos, reactive, and wild but it's in a way that doesn't bother me at all.


A lot of people say that about aussies / MAS but Lincoln is snoozing on my bed with me right now haha.


----------



## Laurelin

The groens I know are that way. The tervs though are typically very strung. I have heard Belgian people suggest the groens are the most easy going variety.


----------



## Laurelin

OwnedbyACDs said:


> A lot of people say that about aussies / MAS but Lincoln is snoozing on my bed with me right now haha.


I would say that aussies and mas are really different than the Belgians. I dunno how to describe it. Belgians are WEIRD. I say that with love.


----------



## elrohwen

Also, even weird crazy reactive dogs sleep on the bed next to their people. That's just a dog thing.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> I'm really just not a GSD person, I don't think. If I go shepherd, I'd go Belgian for sure.


mal or terv?


----------



## Laurelin

I'd be open to either down the road (after papillons). Probably a terv since I know a few breeders personally though.


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> Also, even weird crazy reactive dogs sleep on the bed next to their people. That's just a dog thing.


Yeah. I mean Molly's reactive and weird and high energy and sometimes kind of OCD but she spends about 80% of her day asleep on my feet. That's... got nothing to do with anything.

Also, for all my dislike of crazy friendly dogs who love everyone, I am pretty sure if I get another puppy it's going to be of a breed known for that. More likely an 18 month + dog, because I love Molly like crazy and almost everything about her but if I end up with two reactive dogs in a row I might just curl up and cry a lot.

And she's not even all THAT bad.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> I would say that aussies and mas are really different than the Belgians. I dunno how to describe it. Belgians are WEIRD. I say that with love.


Oh I am not saying they are the same, I was just saying that a lot of folks think the same things about aussies or MAS.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> I'd be open to either down the road (after papillons). Probably a terv since I know a few breeders personally though.


Yeah a mal isnt for the faint of heart that is for sure. OH thought he wanted one, after spending time with some, how he doesnt haha.


----------



## Laurelin

I don think either breed (mals or tervs) are for most people but they are cool dogs. I've been lucky enough to be in a club with a good healthy Belgian shepherd breeds population so I've been in classes with quite a number (6 or 7 now). Not sure it'll ever happen as they're not the number 1 breed on my list but I enjoy them quite a lot. I really like their style of drive and energy. They are fun dogs to watch work.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> I don think either breed (mals or tervs) are for most people but they are cool dogs. I've been lucky enough to be in a club with a good healthy Belgian shepherd breeds population so I've been in classes with quite a number (6 or 7 now). Not sure it'll ever happen as they're not the number 1 breed on my list but I enjoy them quite a lot. I really like their style of drive and energy. They are fun dogs to watch work.


Fun to watch work and fun to own are to different things trust me LOL, I know that if OH got one, it would quickly become my dog because he couldnt handle it, and I dont want a mal or a terv (he was looking at those too), I like my MAS. So he decided against it.


----------



## missc89

I thought I wanted a Mal, then I got an Aussie, and have a fair number of friends with Mals, and realized I'm not THAT crazy. Dutch Shepherds are off my list for the same reason.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

missc89 said:


> I thought I wanted a Mal, then I got an Aussie, and have a fair number of friends with Mals, and realized I'm not THAT crazy. Dutch Shepherds are off my list for the same reason.


LOL same here, I COULD but I am not getting any younger and fixing to get pretty busy with finishing school, looking for work, starting my new career etc so I wouldnt have the time for such a dog ... and neither does OH, he works 7am-5pm five days a week, and 7-12pm on saturdays, his job is very demanding and he often comes home exhausted and not really interested in working with a dog. Josefina is so easy it has made him "lazy" so to speak because 10 min of fetch once a day and a bit of play with Lincoln is enough to wipe her out. I told him he should come to training class with me, i had two mals in my class, a male and a female, and after watching them he quickly changed his mind haha.


----------



## Laurelin

Well yeah. Living with a dog and watching other people work with a dog are pretty different. But really all you can do is watch other people work with their dog and talk to them about their dogs and then decide if it looks like a good fit or not. My only concern with them is actually prey drive and size. Which is why I said after the papillons IF (BIG IF btw) I were to get one. Even if my terv breeder friend is always trying to convince me I need one. But I feel like I would enjoy living with/working with the breed. There's plenty of other breeds I would not want to live with or work with.


----------



## Sandakat

Dang. I go away for a few hours and fall way behind...

I like the crop look on the Beauce and Dobies. I could go either way on Danes. I'm a merle fan. Just look at Toby. I really like the black and tan Beauce, but I'm worried about BSL when I travel.

I love the look of the Tervs, but I don't want another long haired dog.

There's a Beauceron breeder in Missouri. It's not that close to Michigan, but it's closer than California or Maine: http://usabeaucerons.com. I thought about getting in touch with her but now I have 2 breeders I like within driving distance, so I think I'm good.


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> Beaucerons are one of the breeds that I liked the idea of but wouldn't care for in reality, having met many of these dogs. I know a lot of GSD people are also drawn to the breed thinking of the similarities, but I find them to be very different in how they work and respond.


I'm curious to hear the differences as well. I love GSDs, but the working line ones I've met are a TON of dog and very prone to reactivity, which is something I don't want since I'm already dealing with that with Duke. Seems like every GSD I meet, I either absolutely love or do not like at all. I haven't met many pet or show bred GSDs so can't comment too much on those lines. Plus, all the GSD fur! I normally don't mind hair, but GSDs shed A LOT.

I basically want a higher energy, handler focused dog who is confident/solid (of course training/socialization contributes to this) enough to take with me everywhere dogs are allowed (pet stores, crowded parks, etc) without losing his/her mind. I think Duke's reactivity has totally scarred me for life haha. I'd also like to possibly get into bikejoring and herding, as well as obedience and nosework. From what I've read/heard Beauce's seem to fit my needs pretty well. Plus, I love how they look!

I've only adopted random shelter pups, so it's really weird for me to think about the traits I want in NextDog and find a breed that fits that. I'm so nervous I'm going to make the wrong breed choice for me. But I keep coming back to Beaucerons since I first heard about them 5 or so years ago.



Sandakat said:


> There's a Beauceron breeder in Missouri. It's not that close to Michigan, but it's closer than California or Maine: http://usabeaucerons.com. I thought about getting in touch with her but now I have 2 breeders I like within driving distance, so I think I'm good.


Thanks so much! Missouri is definitely closer! I'll have to check that breeder!

Although, my dad lives in California, so I could combine a trip to see him and pick up a new puppy haha. If I decide on a Beauceron. Also, have always wanted to visit Maine and would be willing to drive there for the right breeder.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Laurelin said:


> Well yeah. Living with a dog and watching other people work with a dog are pretty different. But really all you can do is watch other people work with their dog and talk to them about their dogs and then decide if it looks like a good fit or not. My only concern with them is actually prey drive and size. Which is why I said after the papillons IF (BIG IF btw) I were to get one. Even if my terv breeder friend is always trying to convince me I need one. But I feel like I would enjoy living with/working with the breed. There's plenty of other breeds I would not want to live with or work with.


But ... didnt you say that about cattle dogs and now you have one  hahaha


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I love Tervs and Mals, and while they are on my list, they are pretty unrealistic for me at really any point. I'm sad that I can't own all the breeds I'm interested in, but even when I own more land I will always have a 4 dog limit. I don't even know how I am going to do with 3 in a few years. 

I really want a Male because I want to try conformation and I think Ember would probably do better with a (passive) male. I'm just really really scared of MALE things. Marking, pee feathers, humping, penis goob on my couch etc. I've never owned a male and don't know if I can bond with one as well. To be fair.. I can't seem to bond (closely) with Ember very well so I think personality is key for me.


----------



## Laurelin

There's about half a dozen breeds on the list for the future. I'd be open to another ACDxterrier or pure ACD one day too.


----------



## TSTrainer

I'm really enjoying this conversation! I don't have much experience with herders, most people in my area are designer dog fanciers or just have mutts, so my bouvier will be the first herding breed I've been up close and personal with. Besides my best friend's very unstable gsd who has pretty much turned me off of them forever.


----------



## Avie

missc89 said:


> I thought I wanted a Mal, then I got an Aussie, and have a fair number of friends with Mals, and realized I'm not THAT crazy. Dutch Shepherds are off my list for the same reason.


Dutch shepherds aren't that bad. I find them saner and more calm than most Belgians. 

If I had to list the 'classic' looking common shepherds here from sanest to weirdest it's white Swiss shepherd - German shepherd - Dutch shepherd - and then the Belgians. I also experience the Groenendaelers to be the 'easiest'. I've seen maybe one Laekenois outside of dog shows ever so can't comment on that. Tervuerens are sharp and intense, but Malinois are the last ones on this list. They do vary a lot in temperament here, they're all over the place from quiet and calm to batshit.


----------



## CptJack

My list of dogs that I would like to own is longer than my life expectancy - I'm not getting younger and there are limits. What I want in a dog really, truthfully, doesn't change so much but where the emphasis lies does. Some of it also changes based on whether I'm thinking me or my husband, but at the end of the day the list is as long as my arm and ranges from BCs and Aussies to maltese. The only thing it *doesn't* include are dogs over about 40-50lbs.

And I'll probably still end up with some random little mutts in there.


----------



## Laurelin

Oh gosh so many breeds, so little time. And I can't decide if I want papillons in the future or not. That will change things up quite a bit.


----------



## Sandakat

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Yeah a mal isnt for the faint of heart that is for sure. OH thought he wanted one, after spending time with some, how he doesnt haha.


I have a friend who had a working Mal. She used the dog for some very serious search and rescue (the World Trade Center after 9/11 for example). The dog was always unbelievably intense. She just couldn't rest. She'd pace the house, and stare out, and pace, and stare... repeat. My friend retired the dog at the age of 9 because she was tired of the S&R, not because the dog was ready. The dog never could figure out what to do with herself once she wasn't working. As my friend put it she was a great working dog but a terrible pet.


----------



## sassafras

Laurelin said:


> I would say that aussies and mas are really different than the Belgians. I dunno how to describe it. Belgians are WEIRD. I say that with love.


Quirky. I prefer the term quirky. 


I actually don't find Toast difficult to live with at all, but I can see how he would drive some people nuts. Probably a lot of people, actually.  Not because he's crazy but he definitely is quirky. But I love his energy, I think he's perfect. 

A lot of mals ARE just over the top nuts, but while they aren't necessarily stranger friendly they can and should be stable and have an off switch. I mean, he's not a "go everywhere/do everything" kinda dog that I let random people approach or pet without a certain kind of introduction but I'm not afraid to have him in public, either.


----------



## Laurelin

I got tickled this weekend with my sister and her roomies and her BF. Hank and I went and stayed with them and they acted like Hank was a nightmare when he was really being very good and calm for him. Her BF is convinced Hank is not meant to be an indoor dog. Something about 'wanting to have nice glass things able to be set out' (He's a cat person and the only dog he spends time with is Nard)

I find Hank to be SO easy. I honestly would like a bit more crazy and energy next go even. Hank fits me really really well.

EDIT: Oh and we decided to 'take the dogs for a walk' to try to exercise Hank. They were done 30 minutes in after short strolling and I was like 'Wut?' Yeah that's not gonna work.


----------



## mudypony

Laurelin said:


> I got tickled this weekend with my sister and her roomies and her BF. Hank and I went and stayed with them and they acted like Hank was a nightmare when he was really being very good and calm for him. Her BF is convinced Hank is not meant to be an indoor dog. Something about 'wanting to have nice glass things able to be set out' (He's a cat person and the only dog he spends time with is Nard)
> 
> I find Hank to be SO easy. I honestly would like a bit more crazy and energy next go even. Hank fits me really really well.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and we decided to 'take the dogs for a walk' to try to exercise Hank. They were done 30 minutes in after short strolling and I was like 'Wut?' Yeah that's not gonna work.


Hahaha... I love this! 

Reminds me of my brother. He loves Duke but openly admits that he's way too crazy for him and he could never live with him full-time. I think Duke is EASY 90% of the time (currently he's passed out on top of me); it's just when we're around other people/dogs that he gets difficult but other than that he's pretty simple even with little exercise some days. When I tell my brother I want a dog with more drive/energy, he looks at me like I've completely lost it. :redface:

My entire family is also used to having dogs that require no more than a romp in the yard and refilling water/food. They think I'm nuts for how much I do with Duke.


----------



## Paviche

Sandakat said:


> Dang. I go away for a few hours and fall way behind...
> 
> I like the crop look on the Beauce and Dobies. I could go either way on Danes. I'm a merle fan. Just look at Toby. I really like the black and tan Beauce, but I'm worried about BSL when I travel.
> 
> I love the look of the Tervs, but I don't want another long haired dog.
> 
> There's a Beauceron breeder in Missouri. It's not that close to Michigan, but it's closer than California or Maine: http://usabeaucerons.com. I thought about getting in touch with her but now I have 2 breeders I like within driving distance, so I think I'm good.


I met a red Beauceron puppy from this breeder. They weren't breeding for it intentionally, apparently it can just happen. GORGEOUS dog. I like the breed anyway, and combine that with my love for red everything? Oh yeah. I had no idea it could even pop up in the breed.


----------



## jade5280

Paviche said:


> I met a red Beauceron puppy from this breeder. They weren't breeding for it intentionally, apparently it can just happen. GORGEOUS dog. I like the breed anyway, and combine that with my love for red everything? Oh yeah. I had no idea it could even pop up in the breed.


Weeeeird. I've never seen a red one.


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> Weeeeird. I've never seen a red one.


I googled it because I was curious and the few photos that crop up are suspect. One looks like an un-docked Doberman, one looks like an over-saturated photo. I'd love to see a red Beauceron


----------



## elrohwen

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I really want a Male because I want to try conformation and I think Ember would probably do better with a (passive) male. I'm just really really scared of MALE things. Marking, pee feathers, humping, penis goob on my couch etc. I've never owned a male and don't know if I can bond with one as well. To be fair.. I can't seem to bond (closely) with Ember very well so I think personality is key for me.


The male stuff isn't really that gross. Out of your list, pee feathers is the only thing we deal with. Watson humps less than many fixed dogs I know, no penis goo, and he marks outside and very occasionally will try it in classes (more when he was younger). But it's really not that bad.

As far as bonding, I totally get having a preference, but I don't think you'll have that much issue bonding. IME the boys are sappy and so in love with their mommas. They may drive you crazy, but it's hard not to love them totally. I find it harder to bond with girls because they seem more independent - they don't need much as much as my male dogs have needed me.


----------



## elrohwen

We ran into one of the terv owners I know yesterday in handling class, and I told her about our discussion and how you guys all meet nervy reactive hyper tervs. She looked shocked and said that used to be more of a problem in the past, but she didn't think there were that many tervs like that any more. She said occasionally a bad one will pop up of course, but on the whole that hasn't been her experience of them.


----------



## elrohwen

Hiraeth said:


> I googled it because I was curious and the few photos that crop up are suspect. One looks like an un-docked Doberman, one looks like an over-saturated photo. I'd love to see a red Beauceron


This one looks pretty legit:


----------



## jade5280

The 2 first pics that pop up on google look like a beauceron. I think they are of the same dog.


----------



## elrohwen

jade5280 said:


> The 2 first pics that pop up on google look like a beauceron. I think they are of the same dog.


Yeah, I was gonna say the same thing.


----------



## ireth0

elrohwen said:


> This one looks pretty legit:


Kiiind of... the fur looks more like a single coat and from pics I've seen I think they're supposed to be double coated?


----------



## jade5280

ireth0 said:


> Kiiind of... the fur looks more like a single coat and from pics I've seen I think they're supposed to be double coated?


 It could be a younger Beauce. Also some have more coat and others are more sleek. The tail in the first pic that comes up on google leads me to believe it is a young beauceron. They have very thick tails.


----------



## Hiraeth

jade5280 said:


> It could be a younger Beauce. Also some have more coat and others are more sleek. The tail in the first pic that comes up on google leads me to believe it is a young beauceron. They have very thick tails.


Ah, I was thinking that was an undocked Doberman because the coat looks so much thinner and finer than the black/merle Beaucerons I see. Looks thicker boned than a Doberman, now that I look more closely at it, though.

ETA: And now that I've googled "undocked Doberman", their tails are generally thinner. They look odd. I could probably get used to it, though


----------



## elrohwen

The crop also looks very beauceron. Doesn't look like a dobe at all. And I agree about the thick tail also being very un-dobe like.


----------



## Sandakat

It looks like a Beauce to me, too. I've never heard of a red one. Pretty... weird, but pretty


----------



## elrohwen

I guess it's not surprising that red and tan would be hidden in the genes somewhere and pop up occasionally. Almost surprising they aren't more common, like in dobes.


----------



## jade5280

According to people on the FB group there are reds, red merles, and blue beaucerons. A couple people in the group have red merles/harlequins. They aren't bred though.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I love Tervs and Mals, and while they are on my list, they are pretty unrealistic for me at really any point. I'm sad that I can't own all the breeds I'm interested in, but even when I own more land I will always have a 4 dog limit. I don't even know how I am going to do with 3 in a few years.
> 
> I really want a Male because I want to try conformation and I think Ember would probably do better with a (passive) male. I'm just really really scared of MALE things. Marking, pee feathers, humping, penis goob on my couch etc. I've never owned a male and don't know if I can bond with one as well. To be fair.. I can't seem to bond (closely) with Ember very well so I think personality is key for me.


Actually, my male is neater and was easier to house train than some of the females I have had, I have not noticed any "goob" but that might be because he cleans himself really well, I also keep his "penis feathers" (LOL) trimmed so they dont get pee on everything LOL. He also doesnt mount anything, our female is actually the one who mounts everything LOL and she has been spayed since she was a puppy.

Also I love the merle beauceron!


----------



## Avie

I wonder why they're called 'red' when they're actually chocolate and tan lol. Ditto with 'red merle' being chocolate merle. Anyway, cool looking dogs. Never seen or heard of them, must be a very rare occasion when they pop up. 

Ps. Blue as in dilute? 

Pps. Briards, who are very closely related to beauces, come in dilute too.


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> I wonder why they're called 'red' when they're actually chocolate and tan lol. Ditto with 'red merle' being chocolate merle. Anyway, cool looking dogs. Never seen or heard of them, must be a very rare occasion when they pop up.


BCs are the same. "Red" BCs are liver. I forget what they call ee red off the top of my head.

The sporting group pretty consistently uses liver, because there are lots of ee red sporting dogs and you need to differentiate. ee red is more rare in other groups and the liver has a reddish tint, so it makes sense to me why they would call it red.


----------



## Avie

That makes some sense, but I still find it kinda annoying. Like, when 'red beaucerons' were mentioned I actually thought of a tan dog, so without black hairs. It looked really awesome in my head and then I saw it was just a regular beauceron but with black turned chocolate. Bummer  Still cool, but a red (ee) beauceron would have been even cooler, haha.


----------



## jade5280

Yes dilute blue. Super ugly on a beauce.

I'm not a fan of the liver red either. It just looks brown to me.


----------



## Avie

Maybe because it IS brown


----------



## jade5280

Avie said:


> Maybe because it IS brown


LOL! Oh yeah.


----------



## Laurelin

ee Red border collies are called Australian red.

Yes, it's annoying all breeds can't have the same terminology. 

I hate dapple in dachshunds- it's just merle. Or harlequin in beaucerons. It's just merle. Harlequin = dane colors. 

Saddled is another I see sometimes just called saddled or sable (border collies I often see them called sable). In papillons it's 'hound tricolor'. 

Mudi color names are really bizarre too. Cifra is merle.


----------



## elrohwen

Even in the sporting group they aren't consistent. Britts are "orange and white" while that same color in other breeds is just "red" or "red and white". But then you have buff in the cockers and yellow labs and golden GRs. 

I assume these colors were all named 200+ years ago before anybody had any idea how the genetics worked (who would have thought a yellow lab and an irish setter were essentially the same?). So those original names for things just stuck, especially if they are called out in the standard.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Let's not forget that bi colors are sometimes called "irish", and in some breeds they arent even called "bi colors" they are called "black/blue/red/merle and white" "bi blue/black/merle" is usually a term used in shelties and collies I believe.

Please correct me if I am wrong, though LOL.


----------



## Sibe

Puppies due Thanksgiving, if she got knocked up. I NEED IT.

Chloe: UKC CH Clayborn's Quest For Glory
Deuce: BIS RBIS UKC GRCH MBISS ISWS Ch. Gryffyn's Aeyrie Empire










Mom as a tiny squeaker









Dad as a puppy


----------



## Laurelin

OwnedbyACDs said:


> Let's not forget that bi colors are sometimes called "irish", and in some breeds they arent even called "bi colors" they are called "black/blue/red/merle and white" "bi blue/black/merle" is usually a term used in shelties and collies I believe.
> 
> Please correct me if I am wrong, though LOL.


Bicolor can't happen in collies, only Shelties. 

Irish is actually a specific white spottig pattern. Bicolor could be piebald as well. And dogs that are hetero for piebald can look Irish spotted but genetically it's different.


----------



## elrohwen

This reminded me of how they call piebald cockers "parti-colored". I always think of that as "party colored". Like the piebald dogs are party animals. Haha. 

I know that non-dog people hear it and definitely think it's "party" and get very confused.


----------



## Sibe

elrohwen said:


> This reminded me of how they call piebald cockers "parti-colored". I always think of that as "party colored". Like the piebald dogs are party animals. Haha.
> 
> I know that non-dog people hear it and definitely think it's "party" and get very confused.


 When I tell people that Kaytu has a blue and and a parti-eye that is hazel with a spot of blue I say "Parti as in partial."


----------



## Laurelin

White factoring is another name for piebald too. 

Are you gonna get a silken!? Please do! We need some here.


----------



## Hiraeth

Sibe said:


> Puppies due Thanksgiving, if she got knocked up. I NEED IT.
> 
> Chloe: UKC CH Clayborn's Quest For Glory
> Deuce: BIS RBIS UKC GRCH MBISS ISWS Ch. Gryffyn's Aeyrie Empire


Wow. That female is an absolutely beautiful dog. I mean, the male is no slouch, but that female... Stunning.


----------



## Sibe

Laurelin said:


> Are you gonna get a silken!? Please do! We need some here.


 Not yet, but next puppy will be from this breeder (Clayborn) or possibly from Firebird, the other local one. They're all friends, Clayborn started from Firebird iirc.

Husband and I are still living in my parents' basement. He left the Navy and we moved back to Colorado at the beginning of May. He got a job a couple weeks ago but it's a 6 months to hire sort of things, so he technically only has a job for 6 months. They'll hire him unless he's terrible and messes everything up- he's definitely going to be hired  but we can't really get a mortgage with him on a 6 month contract, so instead we'll be hoarding money the next 6 months. It's actually nice living with my parents. Walk out basement and it's fully finished so it doesn't feel like a dungeon, and mom is in a wheelchair so I can help her and give my dad a bit of a break, I can help my dad with projects around the house and cleaning, and really it's nice to see them so much after being in San Diego the past 6 years. I've missed them.

I also am not sure I want Bobb to have to experience a puppy- and if we do get a puppy then we'd have four dogs which is honestly more than I'd want. Each new dog takes away attention from existing dogs. I would be fine getting a puppy with Denali and Kaytu, their teamwork raises great puppies as I've seen from fostering little puppies, but after all Bobb has been through in his life he doesn't need a puppy. Granted Silkens are pretty calm and sweet puppies in general.

Also also, I need to focus on Bobb. He's in physical therapy, pain free for the first time in a decade, getting stronger and healthier, and I don't want to have to focus on a puppy and leave him hanging. He still needs my attention.

Also also also, I'm just about to launch my dog training business again. Not a good time to get a puppy.

Whether or not husband and I have a baby will also factor in. I'm soooo on the fence. No going back once you make that decision. I'm happy being child free and I love my nephews I get to see often. But a small part of me wants to have a minion of my very own... until I'm around kids for more than an hour or so... but if we do decide to have a baby, all puppy plans will be on hold for probably a few years because babies are nightmares, and toddlers are excessively cruel and mean to dogs. Like I said, I'm on the fence!


----------



## Avie

Laurelin said:


> ee Red border collies are called Australian red.
> 
> Yes, it's annoying all breeds can't have the same terminology.
> 
> I hate dapple in dachshunds- it's just merle. Or harlequin in beaucerons. It's just merle. Harlequin = dane colors.
> 
> Saddled is another I see sometimes just called saddled or sable (border collies I often see them called sable). In papillons it's 'hound tricolor'.
> 
> Mudi color names are really bizarre too. Cifra is merle.


I guess they call the mudi colors by the Hungarian names? 

Another is 'sable' GSDs, who are actually agouti. Ah, I want universal names for colors. Preferably genetically correct names too. 

Ps. Those silkens look lovely, especially mom! Dad's topline looks a bit weird, but, well, gotta love his white coat.


----------



## Sandakat

Laurelin said:


> Bicolor can't happen in collies, only Shelties.


I was just going to say this.

That female silken is stunning. (Is it "brindle" in Silkens?)


----------



## Avie

It's genetically brindle. Does brindle have other names in some breeds?


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> It's genetically brindle. Does brindle have other names in some breeds?


TIGER DOG! j/k That's just what my husband likes to call it. Haha


----------



## Avie

elrohwen said:


> TIGER DOG! j/k That's just what my husband likes to call it. Haha


Hahaha, that made me laugh. Tiger... does sound familiar. Don't they use it for horses...?


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> Hahaha, that made me laugh. Tiger... does sound familiar. Don't they use it for horses...?


Hm, never heard of it in horses, but Google tells me there is a Tiger breed in development. They can get the bars on their legs but I've always heard those called "primitive markings"

Bunnies come in a similar color but it's called harlequin (because of the split color face they often have). It's a breed (first pic), but also a color that can appear in other breeds. My husband calls them "tiger bunnies". lol


----------



## ireth0

Brindle cats are tortoiseshell 

All of my pets are a version of brindle. Not planned. One cat is a tortie, the other is a dilute tortie.


----------



## Avie

Yeah, I never got what's up with cat color names. I get 'colour point' But 'tortie'? What's that even mean?  I did always like tortoiseshell (it's the same in Dutch, only translated) I can see the comparison.

Also Elrohwen, does your husband have a thing with calling things 'tiger'  I'm sure he's a funny man.


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> Yeah, I never got what's up with cat color names. I get 'colour point' But 'tortie'? What's that even mean?


Because it looks sort of like items made out of tortoise shell. And tortie is the shortened version.


----------



## Avie

Wow. So. I just realized that 'tortie' and 'tortoiseshell' are the same thing. You learn something everyday, ha.


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> Wow. So. I just realized that 'tortie' and 'tortoiseshell' are the same thing. You learn something everyday, ha.


Haha. Well, English isn't your first language, so we'll let it slide (especially considering my poor grasp of any other languages).


----------



## Sandakat

I just love where this thread wanders.


----------



## Paviche

Yeah, the red Beauceron pup was definitely a Beauceron, thick coat, double dew claws, etc etc. Looked just like a Beauceron, just red instead of black. She was sold as a pet.

Fingers crossed for Silken puppies! I got to use Chloe in the conformation class I took, because Stitch was too young, and she's a fabulous dog. Love her.


----------



## bemba

Our next puppy is way overdue! I've decided on a pup I want but I have to wait another 3 or 4 months minimum and it's gonna be tough LOL This is what my pup will look like (Husky X Akita)


----------



## Sibe

bemba said:


> Our next puppy is way overdue! I've decided on a pup I want but I have to wait another 3 or 4 months minimum and it's gonna be tough LOL This is what my pup will look like (Husky X Akita)
> View attachment 213169


 So you're planning on finding a reputable breeder who mixes Siberians with Akitas? Or are you going to grab whatever BYB/puppy mill dog that comes along?


----------



## CptJack

If I recall correct the desire it just a mostly black puppy with blue eyes. 

In which case, look for a black sibe. Those are things, you know.
http://www.kianasiberians.com/colors.htm

Though I hope like HECK there's more criteria to it than that.


----------



## bemba

Sibe said:


> So you're planning on finding a reputable breeder who mixes Siberians with Akitas? Or are you going to grab whatever BYB/puppy mill dog that comes along?


 Not all crossbred dogs are BYB'ers just like not all Purebred breeders are reputable. I'm sharing upcoming news of our new family member it wasn't an invitation for your opinions on crossbred dogs etc. Sorry to sound blunt but I see it over and over I hate when people assume things on your behalf.


----------



## CrimsonAccent

It's pretty common for people to come here and not know what a reputable breeder is or how to find one.

What draws you to a HuskyxAkita mix, aside from aesthetic I assume?


----------



## bemba

CrimsonAccent said:


> It's pretty common for people to come here and not know what a reputable breeder is or how to find one.
> 
> What draws you to a HuskyxAkita mix, aside from aesthetic I assume?


Ok but still it's not nice to come across so negative and full of assumptions either way. I've worked with dogs and animals most my life and have done very well with my own dogs training wise at home so am far from a novice. I have a Husky mix now and was told by everyone she'd kill all my free ranging Peacocks, Swans, Ducks etc. But she is brilliant and I trust her 100%! It takes loads of dedication and time but it is well worth it. I also have a RRB mix who I was told would do the same, she sleeps out in one of the big fowl houses at night and I trust her just as much as my Husky mix girl. 

Husky x Akita is what I've chosen for my next dog as I've met a few over the years working at pet resorts and have done training with one also. They are active, strong and also very devoted to their owners. And yes of course they are magnificent to look at. I'm lucky enough to work from home (45 acre farm) so I'm with my dogs basically all the time. They come with me to work on the farm from sunrise to sunset. Attached is a picture of our furkids.


----------



## TSTrainer

Many of us here are not just casual pet owners and really want to get the point across that it's really rare to find a well bred designer cross. For sporting/hunting dogs (lurchers for example) it's more common in some areas but as a general rule if you want a cross puppy you're gonna get a lot of flak. That's just the way things are around here, and getting defensive and listing your pet resume isn't gonna change people's minds.


----------



## Hiraeth

bemba said:


> Not all crossbred dogs are BYB'ers just like not all Purebred breeders are reputable. I'm sharing upcoming news of our new family member it wasn't an invitation for your opinions on crossbred dogs etc. Sorry to sound blunt but I see it over and over I hate when people assume things on your behalf.


IMO, crossbred dogs are literally ALL bred by BYB'ers unless they're being bred for a specific use, such as agility or dog sled racing or other sporting competition. 

The point of "reputable" breeders breeding their dogs is to improve upon the breed, to introduce new lines to overbred ones and to produce dogs with show/working function. A Husky/Akita mix doesn't sound like a dog with much working usage, and obviously isn't being bred to improve upon an existing breed or to show, therefore anyone breeding Husky/Akita mixes are most likely doing it to produce attractive, high dollar dogs. Which is the definition of a BYBer - *most* of them are in it for the profit, not for the breed.

Also, it is ALWAYS going to come across poorly when you post a photo of a dog and say "my next dog is going to look like this!". Please understand the function of this forum and the consistency with which most of us reply to threads posted by first time owners who are adopting dogs for looks only. Aesthetics should come second when looking for a new dog, and personality/temperament should come first. 

Therefore, when your post is worded so that your sole focus for your new puppy is on aesthetics AND you're looking to purchase a crossbred dog with no working use, you're going to get questioned.

ETA: After doing some reading about "Huskitas", I think it's a really risky proposition to purchase one. If they end up with the strong qualities of both a Husky and Akita Inu, you're going to end up with a stubborn, overly protective dog with a high prey drive that is prone to wandering away from its owner and isn't great with other dogs or children. Not ALL of them will turn out that way, but mixing those two breeds together and risking that type of personality trait combo is *really* questionable.


----------



## ireth0

bemba said:


> Not all crossbred dogs are BYB'ers just like not all Purebred breeders are reputable. I'm sharing upcoming news of our new family member it wasn't an invitation for your opinions on crossbred dogs etc. Sorry to sound blunt but I see it over and over I hate when people assume things on your behalf.


So you're planning on finding a reputable breeder who mixes Sibes with Akitas. 
I am not against mixed breed breeders as a whole, but I hold them to the same standards on health and temperament testing as I would a purebred breeder.


----------



## sassafras

Again with the crossbreeding hate. 

Myself, someday I shall have a doodle. And y'all can come at me.


----------



## TSTrainer

CptJack said:


> If I recall correct the desire it just a mostly black puppy with blue eyes.
> 
> In which case, look for a black sibe. Those are things, you know.
> http://www.kianasiberians.com/colors.htm
> 
> Though I hope like HECK there's more criteria to it than that.


Judging by the revival of several dead threads regarding blue eyed dogs from this poster I am going to guess there's no more criteria than that.


----------



## Laurelin

Malinoodle. 

One day I will have a well bred mixed breed. I was admiring one here that does sports (he's a multi-gen mashup of BC/JRT/Border Terrier/Malinois/Staffy/Whippet). Judging by the reactions of some of my dog friends they are very very against it. But I really am more ok with that kind of breeding than many other kinds of breeding.


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> Again with the crossbreeding hate.
> 
> Myself, someday I shall have a doodle. And y'all can come at me.


Meh, it's not "crossbreeding" hate so much as "irresponsible breeding" hate. There's a large difference, in my opinion, between breeding Lab/Poodle puppies and Husky/Akita puppies. 

What's the worst that's going to happen with a Lab/Poodle? The breeds are both known for being friendly, good first-time dogs with not a lot of genetic behavioral issues. They're also being bred because of the (maybe) rumor that they're hypoallergenic, and therefore (I would hope), some careful thought and consideration is being put into which dogs are bred with which in order to produce stable, sound puppies.

Huskies/Akitas, on the other hand, are a different story. On this forum, and in general, they are constantly recommended against for all but the most dedicated owners, and are certainly not a good first time dog. Akitas are known for having questionable temperaments, for being very stubborn and for dog aggression and prey drive (which is why they're on banned breed lists everywhere). Huskies are known for being high-energy wanderers with an independent streak, also with a high prey drive. The worse that could happen there is what I said above - "a stubborn, overly protective dog with a high prey drive that is prone to wandering away from its owner and isn't great with other dogs or children."

In my opinion, a Doodle's personality is mostly a predictable outcome. A Huskita's is not.


----------



## sassafras

Laurelin said:


> Malinoodle.
> 
> One day I will have a well bred mixed breed. I was admiring one here that does sports (he's a multi-gen mashup of BC/JRT/Border Terrier/Malinois/Staffy/Whippet). Judging by the reactions of some of my dog friends they are very very against it. But I really am more ok with that kind of breeding than many other kinds of breeding.


To be honest, what I would personally consider a "responsible breeder" would exclude many conformation breeders.


----------



## TSTrainer

For me it's not about cross breeds themselves (I haven't met a goldendoodle I didn't like!) but it's more about whose behind the cross. If the breeder has tested for health and chose compatible temperaments of the mother and father, then that's a breeder I can support. I just don't know of many who have taken that much care. And also I don't get the point of most crosses besides cuteness which I personally don't care much about.


----------



## Laurelin

Honestly, I think choosing a dog because you like the look solely is not a good idea. But people are guessing at that being the reason right off the bat. 

But I also strongly dislike this notion if you don't go with the purebred kennel club notion of a 'reputable breeder' that it is automatically bad and that the person is 'uneducated'.


----------



## sassafras

sassafras said:


> To be honest, what I would personally consider a "responsible breeder" would exclude many conformation breeders.


And also, entire breeds for that matter based on what is written into their breed standards and the health problems that are tacitly tolerated.


----------



## ireth0

Hiraeth said:


> Meh, it's not "crossbreeding" hate so much as "irresponsible breeding" hate. There's a large difference, in my opinion, between breeding Lab/Poodle puppies and Husky/Akita puppies.
> 
> What's the worst that's going to happen with a Lab/Poodle? The breeds are both known for being friendly, good first-time dogs with not a lot of genetic behavioral issues. They're also being bred because of the (maybe) rumor that they're hypoallergenic, and therefore (I would hope), some careful thought and consideration is being put into which dogs are bred with which in order to produce stable, sound puppies.
> 
> Huskies/Akitas, on the other hand, are a different story. On this forum, and in general, they are constantly recommended against for all but the most dedicated owners, and are certainly not a good first time dog. Akitas are known for having questionable temperaments, for being very stubborn and for dog aggression and prey drive (which is why they're on banned breed lists everywhere). Huskies are known for being high-energy wanderers with an independent streak, also with a high prey drive. The worse that could happen there is what I said above - "a stubborn, overly protective dog with a high prey drive that is prone to wandering away from its owner and isn't great with other dogs or children."
> 
> In my opinion, a Doodle's personality is mostly a predictable outcome. A Huskita's is not.


You seem to find it pretty predictable actually?

Why is it okay to breed some mixes and not others responsibly? What about purebreds that exhibit the same characteristics you're describing above?


----------



## TSTrainer

sassafras said:


> Laurelin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Malinoodle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I will have a well bred mixed breed. I was admiring one here that does sports (he's a multi-gen mashup of BC/JRT/Border Terrier/Malinois/Staffy/Whippet). Judging by the reactions of some of my dog friends they are very very against it. But I really am more ok with that kind of breeding than many other kinds of breeding.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, what I would personally consider a "responsible breeder" would exclude many conformation breeders.
Click to expand...

Yeah my roommate has a lovely dog from a conformation breeder who is very sweet but also a mess and a half.


----------



## Laurelin

Personally a husky/akita sounds absolutely disastrous to me but I am completely the wrong owner for one.

However, a malinois x terrier (malinois x rat terrier PLEASE!) sounds amazing to me and I'm sure that cross wouldn't appeal to everyone either. lol


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> You seem to find it pretty predictable actually?
> 
> Why is it okay to breed some mixes and not others responsibly? What about purebreds that exhibit the same characteristics you're describing above?


Where did I say that "all Huskitas will turn out this way". Nowhere, actually. Their personality is not AT ALL predictable. And THAT is the problem. You literally CAN'T buy a Huskita for temperament because the range of behaviors is so vast between the two breeds that you wouldn't be able to guess how a puppy would turn out. MAYBE the puppy will be a loyal, intelligent, slightly stubborn but trainable, unlikely to wander dog who will be good with kids (the prey drive is unavoidable). Or MAYBE it will be just the opposite. 

It's about the breeds involved in the mix. Generally stable breeds (Labs, Poodles), are much safer to cross than breeds with a large range of personality traits (in my opinion). My Great Dane/GSD mix was the best dog I'll ever own, but I NEVER want to see someone intentionally crossing GSDs and Danes for profit. Because the spectrum of puppies could range from giant, calm, biddable and good with other animals all the way to giant, high energy, high prey drive dogs. And you don't know what you'd be getting into until the dog matured, which risks placement in homes that aren't equipped to handle that particular energy level or temperament type.

ETA: For the record, I'm not at all against educated back yard breeding. My puppy's breeder is by all definitions a BYB - she used to show, but no longer can due to a severe car accident that left her with a disability. Therefore, since she is breeding her non-show, non-working females to a showing male, I'd consider her a BYB. However, all of her dogs have OFAs, and she doesn't breed indiscriminately, so I consider her an educated BYB and had no problem purchasing a puppy from her.


----------



## ireth0

Well GSD's and Danes have pretty different temperaments though. Akita's and Huskies are much more similar. Aloof, independent, generally not biddable, intelligent, prey drive, etc.

ETA; You're not going to get a 'just the opposite' biddable, handler focused, happy go lucky, loves everyone dog.


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> Well GSD's and Danes have pretty different temperaments though. Akita's and Huskies are much more similar. Aloof, independent, generally not biddable, intelligent, prey drive, etc.
> 
> ETA; You're not going to get a 'just the opposite' biddable, handler focused, happy go lucky, loves everyone dog.


I personally think that Huskies and Akitas are pretty different dogs, in terms of temperament. Judging by the standard and my own experience. 

Akitas are mostly recommended to single dog owners, whereas Huskies are social and do well with other dogs. Akitas are notorious for being overly guard-y, Huskies aren't. Akitas have a very high bite percentage and are not known for being great with kids (hence the breed ban), whereas Huskies are generally considered good family dogs. While Akitas don't need a crap ton of exercise every single day, Huskies do. 

So you could end up with a dog anywhere in the range of good to not good with kids/other dogs, medium to very high exercise requirements and low to high guard-y-ness.

A lot of it depends on the parents, of course, but I highly doubt that most Huskita breeders are taking these things into consideration. The dogs are being bred for looks, therefore they're breeding the parents who are most likely to generate the best looking puppies. Not the most stable puppies, but the cutest. And THAT is my problem with Huskitas (and other designer breeds that are being produced for looks without consideration of temperament).


----------



## Laurelin

TSTrainer said:


> For me it's not about cross breeds themselves (I haven't met a goldendoodle I didn't like!) but it's more about whose behind the cross. If the breeder has tested for health and chose compatible temperaments of the mother and father, then that's a breeder I can support. I just don't know of many who have taken that much care. And also I don't get the point of most crosses besides cuteness which I personally don't care much about.


I can only speak to why certain mixes really appeal to me. Both f1 and multi gen. 

For the crosses I tend to like herder x terrier a lot. I like some existing small breeds but none really appeal as much as the mixes. I find them to be very hardy, functional, driven, and more moderate in temperament than the breeds that make up their parts. 

The afformentioned mal/BC/terriers/whippet is a spectacular dog. He basically looks like a muttly mutt. He has drive out the wazoo and a beautiful build. Nice temperament too (I mean obviously not a temperament for everyone but he is very stable and sweet). His stride is gorgeous. And plus since he was a breeder dog you get to raise from a puppy and don't have to worry about the past. You can really instill good foundations. I you pick a shelter mutt that looks like him as a pup no telling what temperament it would wnd up with. He is smaller than a BC or mal too. I also rarely see unknown mutts with that nice of structure. (I love Hank but his structure isn't perfect. It'd be nice to find a dog bred more for that). Plus you know what breeds made up your mix. And you can get health testing. 

Yeah they vary. I've seen a few dogs from this line and some are more whippet and bigger or more terrier and smaller. Etc. I mean yeah. You're going to have to be a bit flexible but overall they don't really vary much more than say border collies or something. And obviously you choose parents wisely and don't go for the litter with a whippet father. The f1 BC x terriers I've met are all pretty darn similar to each other.


----------



## Hiraeth

Laurelin said:


> Yeah they vary. I've seen a few dogs from this line and some are more whippet and bigger or more terrier and smaller. Etc. I mean yeah. You're going to have to be a bit flexible but overall they don't really vary much more than say border collies or something. And obviously you choose parents wisely and *don't go for the litter with a whippet father.* The f1 BC x terriers I've met are all pretty darn similar to each other.


Bolded - why would you not go for a litter with a Whippet father? Just super curious!


----------



## sassafras

Hiraeth said:


> The dogs are being bred for looks, therefore they're breeding the parents who are most likely to generate the best looking puppies.


Literally every pure breed shown in conformation is bred for looks, with absolutely no guarantee that any given breeder cares about temperament or health. Your own breed's (danes) color standards make no sense whatsoever and excludes dogs based on color (essentially breeding FOR some colors). 

Also a LOT of working crossbreed breeders (Alaskan huskies etc) would be considered terrible breeders by the standards of this forum. Why should they get a pass?

Some cross breeds are relatively consistent even in the first generation. Some aren't. I am not a huge akita fan so I wouldn't really want an akita x anything cross. But I can think of a half dozen malinois crosses I think could be amazing that would drive other people nuts. 

Bottom line I'm pretty much completely over WHAT people are breeding or believing that certain breeders are automatically better or worse by virtue of what they are breeding.


----------



## TSTrainer

I think I would enjoy a terrier x herder too! I just have never seen crosses exist in the context of working dogs aside from this forum because dogs are just mostly pets in my area. Working dogs and dog sports really aren't popular here, but I can see myself with a cross of some type in the future, once I figure out what sports I enjoy


----------



## Laurelin

Hiraeth said:


> Bolded - why would you not go for a litter with a Whippet father? Just super curious!


Because while I enjoy sight hounds I prefer terriers and herders. Also if I get a sport mix I want a dog smaller than a BC and the whippet x BCs are not smaller than BCs really at all.


----------



## Laurelin

TSTrainer said:


> I think I would enjoy a terrier x herder too! I just have never seen crosses exist in the context of working dogs aside from this forum because dogs are just mostly pets in my area. Working dogs and dog sports really aren't popular here, but I can see myself with a cross of some type in the future, once I figure out what sports I enjoy


The mixes aren't too common at least yet. In agility BCs typically still outperform them. (At the tip top level) In flyball they are more common because they need a short dog on every team and in the past few years whippets are becoming the it thing (vs BC) for the big dog on the team. I know not long ago (maybe still) the world record time was held by an all mix breed team. BC x whippet is getting popular. There's a whole litter of them here but they're like 4 months old.


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> Literally every pure breed shown in conformation is bred for looks, with absolutely no guarantee that any given breeder cares about temperament or health. Your own breed's (danes) color standards make no sense whatsoever and excludes dogs based on color (essentially breeding FOR some colors).
> 
> Also a LOT of working crossbreed breeders (Alaskan huskies etc) would be considered terrible breeders by the standards of this forum. Why should they get a pass?
> 
> Some cross breeds are relatively consistent even in the first generation. Some aren't. I am not a huge akita fan so I wouldn't really want an akita x anything cross. But I can think of a half dozen malinois crosses I think could be amazing that would drive other people nuts.
> 
> Bottom line I'm pretty much completely over WHAT people are breeding or believing that certain breeders are automatically better or worse by virtue of what they are breeding.


Dane color standards outside of harlequin and mantle make perfect sense, but that's another bucket of worms. I personally think that harlequin should not be a show recognized color because breeding for harles results in a lot of problems. Which is why I would never purchase from a breeder who breeds harles together. Ever. Any breeder who does is irresponsible, in it for the money and not for the betterment of the dogs or the breed as a whole. My breeder gives great care to temperament - any reputable breeder SHOULD, but it is of absolute priority when one is breeding dogs that weigh in at 170-200 lbs when full grown. With that size, there is no leeway for dogs of questionable temperament.

I said earlier that I think working crossbreed breeders have a purpose for their dogs. They are breeding with a goal, which is to produce dogs that are better/faster/smarter/stronger at whatever working purpose they have in mind. Which (in my opinion) is a completely legitimate reason to breed dogs. 

It's the breeding without a purpose besides aesthetic appeal that bothers me. Like... What is the *goal* of a Huskita litter, besides to make money? What working purpose would a Huskita bring to the table? People breeding dogs solely for profit = people who are breeding recklessly without regard for the temperament of the parents or the litter they're producing. Which is, I understand, a generalization, but I think it's fairly accurate. However, there are exceptions to every rule. 

I'm over WHAT people are breeding. I'm not over WHY people are breeding. That's what makes breeders "better" or "worse", in my head. Breeding for the sake of "oh pretty", whether it be a Huskita OR a Bulldog who will have to give birth by c-section because the bitch can't push the puppies out naturally, or a Bassett Hound who has an excessively long spine, rotated joints and eye problems.... Not okay, in my book.


----------



## Kyllobernese

The Shih Tzu x Maltese I have owned and know about are very consistent in what they look like. I would not really want a Maltese, too small or a pure Shih Tzu but the combination of the two has turned out to be just what I want. They have a longer nose than a Shih Tzu so able to breathe easier and more active with the Maltese in them plus get the Maltese smarts.

I have a Golden Doodle puppy with a little Aussie in her from an "oops" litter as I was looking for a dog slightly bigger than the Shih Tzu x Maltese but not too big, for Agility. I was hoping with her being merle that she would have blue eyes but did not turn her down because she has black eyes as I really like her temperament and knew both parents temperament and actually her grandparents on the one side.


----------



## ireth0

I mean... what do you think most toy/companion breeds are? They aren't bred to work. They are bred to want to hang out with you, and all the variation is just preference in appearance.


----------



## sassafras

It makes no sense to disallow merle and allow harlequin, among other things. http://doggenetics.co.uk/danes.htm has my favorite discussion, and clearly color has to drive a lot of breeding decisions. And that's... ok?

Companionship is a purpose. Breeding a kind of dog that people want is a purpose. Dogs winning in a conformation ring are not necessarily "better" examples of their breed than dogs physically out of standard (or currently fashionable interpretations of standard).


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> I mean... what do you think most toy/companion breeds are? They aren't bred to work. They are bred to want to hang out with you, and all the variation is just preference in appearance.


So, all toy breeds have the exact same temperaments and the only difference is physical appearance? Okay then. I learn something new every day.



sassafras said:


> It makes no sense to disallow merle and allow harlequin, among other things. http://doggenetics.co.uk/danes.htm has my favorite discussion, and clearly color has to drive a lot of breeding decisions. And that's... ok?


Did you read my post? I said "I personally think that harlequin should not be a show recognized color because breeding for harles results in a lot of problems."

It's NOT okay. Color driven breeders are irresponsible. Breeding two recessive harle carriers does not risk white puppies, but breeding two harles does. Therefore, even though harles CAN be bred responsibly, the temptation and ability to do it irresponsibly is there. Which is why I think the color should be disallowed.



sassafras said:


> Companionship is a purpose. Breeding a kind of dog that people want is a purpose. Dogs winning in a conformation ring are not necessarily "better" examples of their breed than dogs physically out of standard (or currently fashionable interpretations of standard).


Well, technically making money is a purpose, but I think we're all against people breeding only to make money? 

*shrug* I think we're having two different conversations. I just posted saying that I think harle should be disallowed and that I'm against breeding only for conformation purposes without considering temperament. Yet your response was "but harle shouldn't be allowed and breeding for conformation doesn't produce "better" examples". Which is what my last post literally said. So it seems like you're phrasing things as disagreements with what I'm saying while actually just repeating what I'm saying...


----------



## ireth0

Hiraeth said:


> So, all toy breeds have the exact same temperaments and the only different is physical appearance? Okay then. I learn something new every day.


Not exactly the same, no. But by and large there isn't a HUGE range of difference than, say, what you would find in the working or herding groups.


----------



## Laurelin

I think in so many cases 'improving a breed' is very subjective. 

Most breeds aren't really bred for work anymore. Which is fine but it really is hard for me to say there is more value in a papillon vs a papipoo or what have you. Both are really pets/companions. As are Danes these days.


----------



## sclevenger

Laurelin said:


> I think in so many cases 'improving a breed' is very subjective.
> 
> Most breeds aren't really bred for work anymore. Which is fine but it really is hard for me to say there is more value in a papillon vs a papipoo or what have you. Both are really pets/companions. As are Danes these days.


This made me think of Berners. I didn't come across any breeder improving their ability to pull a cart, mainly just trying to improve health, temperment 

I did however find breeders trying to breed for larger dogs or dogs with inverted crosses..... that's a problem, the inverted cross lady, was a confirmation breeder, breeding for a prettier dog was basically her goal. 

So ya, I agree a lot of dogs are mainly companion these days.


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> Not exactly the same, no. But by and large there isn't a HUGE range of difference than, say, what you would find in the working or herding groups.


...I think toy dog owners would disagree with you. I mean, look at the toy group! You're going to tell me there aren't distinct differences in personality between Pomeranians, Pugs, Brussels Griffons, Chihuahuas, Cavalier King Charles Spaniels, Min Pins and Yorkies? Like... There are MASSIVE differences in personality there. 

Toy people would probably tell you just the opposite - that toy breeds range widely in temperament and the herding group is all full of overly reactive dogs with high energy and drive. They'd be wrong, of course, but anyone unfamiliar with the herding group would probably make that assumption.


----------



## Hiraeth

Laurelin said:


> I think in so many cases 'improving a breed' is very subjective.
> 
> Most breeds aren't really bred for work anymore. Which is fine but it really is hard for me to say there is more value in a papillon vs a papipoo or what have you. Both are really pets/companions. As are Danes these days.


Absolutely  Improvement, in the sense that I'm using it, doesn't mean "this is going to be the best show dog", or "this is going to be the best working dog". I should pick a different word, maybe? 

"Improving" can mean conscientiously breeding to produce a new generation of physically sound and mentally stable puppies for future owners of that breed. So... "Progressing" the breed, maybe? The point is that people should be making thoughtful and careful choices about which dogs they breed and which traits the puppies may or may not display, no matter whether they're breeding two dogs of the same breed, or two dogs of different breeds. 

Sadly, when money is brought into the picture, as it is with many designer dogs, thoughtful and careful choices fly out the window in the face of profit.

ETA: Improvement can also mean progression towards lengthier lives, which is where I'd really like to see more Dane breeders focus their efforts.


----------



## sassafras

Hiraeth said:


> Did you read my post? I said "I personally think that harlequin should not be a show recognized color because breeding for harles results in a lot of problems."


Did you read the link? It's not just merle/harlequin. Because danes come in so many more colors than are showable but unacceptable colors can easily come from breeding of showable colors, color drives a lot of breeding decisions.


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> Did you read the link? It's not just merle/harlequin. Because danes come in so many more colors than are showable but unacceptable colors can easily come from breeding of showable colors, color drives a lot of breeding decisions.


Right, but none of the breeding choices are dangerous besides the double merle, which results in white puppies that are usually deaf and partially blind. 

Like, yes, I do think it's silly that so many color possibilities aren't acceptable, but my MAIN concern is that the most sought after color (harle) can result in the birth of "disabled" puppies, if it isn't carefully bred for. So, I think merle should be disallowed as a whole, in order to prevent the production of white.


----------



## sassafras

Hiraeth said:


> Right, but none of the breeding choices are dangerous besides the double merle, which results in white puppies that are usually deaf and partially blind.


My point isn't whether breeding for color choices is unhealthy (which I never brought up at all). My point was in response to your comment about breeding for looks here:



Hiraeth said:


> The dogs are being bred for looks, therefore they're breeding the parents who are most likely to generate the best looking puppies.


To which I replied: 



sassafras said:


> Literally every pure breed shown in conformation is bred for looks, with absolutely no guarantee that any given breeder cares about temperament or health. Your own breed's (danes) color standards make no sense whatsoever and excludes dogs based on color (essentially breeding FOR some colors).



I didn't bring it up because of health. I brought it up because the whole color standard of danes limits breeding possibilities _based on looks (color)._ So why is that ok for danes but not ok for someone crossing huskies and akitas?


----------



## sassafras

Hiraeth said:


> Sadly, when money is brought into the picture, as it is with many designer dogs, thoughtful and careful choices fly out the window in the face of profit.


Replace "money" with "ribbons and prestige."
Replace "designer dogs" with "show or performance dogs."

No difference. It drives me nuts that somehow pure bred, conformation breeders motives are automatically assumed as a group to be somehow above influences because the influence isn't money.

I'm not saying that all purebred/conformation breeders are bad, or good. Or that all cross breed breeders are good, or bad. But that good and bad breeders exist, and what they are breeding isn't necessarily the determinant of that. I've seen breeders in both groups do things that make my toes curl. I've seen breeders in both groups with a great deal of integrity.


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> I didn't bring it up because of health. I brought it up because the whole color standard of danes limits breeding possibilities _based on looks (color)._ So why is that ok for danes but not ok for someone crossing huskies and akitas?


There is only one limited breeding possibility in Danes. Do not cross merle/merle. That's it. ANY other color combination can be crossed and result in a mixed (but healthy) litter of showable and non-showable puppies.

Not sure why you're assuming that color is the first priority of Great Dane breeders. It's simply not, until it comes to harles/merles. There is almost no way to ensure an entire litter of show colored puppies, therefore focused color breeding would be a waste of time. Instead, health and temperament are the biggest concerns. Temperament especially. Because like I said earlier, a dog of questionable temperament that weighs 170-200 lbs is not okay, by just about everyone's standards. 

Beyond that, Dane temperament ranges are pretty predictable, making it easy for people to decide whether a Dane is right for them or not. They pretty much range from 'slightly velcro, biddable and calm' to 'lay on your lap and sleep all day long while loving you more than life itself'. Which means that anyone getting a Dane puppy knows what they're in for, making rehoming or surrendering less likely. 

Huskitas (most likely) aren't being bred for temperament, and the temperament ranges of these breeds are very different. A family wanting a kid friendly dog with medium exercise requirements may end up with a not kid friendly dog who needs an hour of running a day. It just leaves so much more room for guessing.

ETA:



sassafras said:


> Replace "money" with "ribbons and prestige."
> Replace "designer dogs" with "show or performance dogs."
> 
> No difference. It drives me nuts that somehow pure bred, conformation breeders motives are automatically assumed as a group to be somehow above influences because the influence isn't money.
> 
> I'm not saying that all purebred/conformation breeders are bad, or good. Or that all cross breed breeders are good, or bad. But that good and bad breeders exist, and what they are breeding isn't necessarily the determinant of that. I've seen breeders in both groups do things that make my toes curl. I've seen breeders in both groups with a great deal of integrity.


I don't think many people here assume that pure bred conformation breeders are all "above the influence of money". Like... At all. I think they're more likely to have health testing done on their dogs, that's about it. Working titles mean something, I think. Conformation titles... Not necessarily. For instance, I would NEVER want to own a Bulldog that won a conformation title, because to me, that means it fits into a breed standard that I don't agree with.

I said earlier _"The point is that people should be making thoughtful and careful choices about which dogs they breed and which traits the puppies may or may not display, no matter whether they're breeding two dogs of the same breed, or two dogs of different breeds."_

And I openly admitted that my puppy's breeder is a BYB. A responsible, educated BYB, but a BYB nonetheless. So I am wholly in agreement with you there.


----------



## sassafras

Hiraeth said:


> There is only one limited breeding possibility in Danes. Do not cross merle/merle. That's it. ANY other color combination can be crossed and result in a mixed (but healthy) litter of showable and non-showable puppies.
> 
> Not sure why you're assuming that color is the first priority of Great Dane breeders. It's simply not, until it comes to harles/merles.


I never said it is the first priority. I said it drives breeding decisions.

Again, did you read the link? Because it kind of explains my whole point and I kind of get the feeling you're not reading it and/or not getting my point based on the things you say I'm saying but I'm not. 

Breeding two showable colors can produce non-showable colors in the litter, avoiding breeding certain combinations of showable colors will minimize the number of non-showable pups produced. That's breeding for color. It doesn't mean breeding for color is the FIRST priority, but it is breeding for color (eg appearance). So again, why is it ok here but not elsewhere?

Ignoring the fact that again, essentially conformation bred dogs are ALL selected for appearance and dogs who stray from the written standard (or the currently fashionable interpretation of the current standard) are excluded from breeding for purposes purely of appearance. That's ok for show dogs but not huskitas.... why?


----------



## sassafras

Hiraeth said:


> Huskitas (most likely) aren't being bred for temperament, and the temperament ranges of these breeds are very different.


What are you basing this on? Puggles, I find, are a relatively consistent cross and their parent breeds are very different. Genetics are weird.


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> I never said it is the first priority. I said it drives breeding decisions.
> 
> Again, did you read the link? Because it kind of explains my whole point and I kind of get the feeling you're not reading it and/or not getting my point based on the things you say I'm saying but I'm not.
> 
> Breeding two showable colors can produce non-showable colors in the litter, avoiding breeding certain combinations of showable colors will minimize the number of non-showable pups produced. That's breeding for color. It doesn't mean breeding for color is the FIRST priority, but it is breeding for color (eg appearance). So again, why is it ok here but not elsewhere?
> 
> Ignoring the fact that again, essentially conformation bred dogs are ALL selected for appearance and dogs who stray from the written standard (or the currently fashionable interpretation of the current standard) are excluded from breeding for purposes purely of appearance. That's ok for show dogs but not huskitas.... why?


I've actually read that link multiple times, I knew of it before you linked it. Before I purchased my puppy, I wanted to ensure that I was aware of the color 'politics' of the Dane world and did a ton of research. Upon learning that I was purchasing a puppy from someone who breeds harles, I did even MORE reading to make sure I was educated about the choices she was making in her lines. I glanced at it again to refresh my memory when you posted it, however - it is very clear and thorough. 

I do disagree with the author, however. I do not think merle should be allowed in any form because of the health risks of breeding for it. Just like other rare colors or colors that result in deafness/blindness, I think merle should be avoided at all costs. 

So, that being said - I DO NOT THINK IT'S OKAY. Not sure how many times I have to say that to have it come across. I think the Dane color requirements are beyond stupid. I have said so previously in this thread, and in many others. I think it's ridiculous that a beautiful mantle without a white collar can't be shown, or that black dog with white toes isn't allowed. MANY changes need to be made to the Dane show standards in order to allow breeders to produce healthy animals. The exact reason I went with my breeder was that she bred a mantle with a black dog in order to produce harles, meaning no white dogs. In the mean time, she produced a litter with 2 mantles, 3 mismarked mantles, 2 harles, 2 merle/mantles and 1 merle. Three puppies in a litter of ten were showable, one was technically allowed but wouldn't have placed due to the pattern on her neck. That is plain ridiculous.

I'll bold it this time: *"The point is that people should be making thoughtful and careful choices about which dogs they breed and which traits the puppies may or may not display, no matter whether they're breeding two dogs of the same breed, or two dogs of different breeds."* And by 'traits' I mean temperament, not color.

ETA: While talking about Dane colors and the politics of showing them is interesting, it's a bit in left field when it comes to me. I don't show. I don't breed. I bought a Dane because I love the personality, end of story. I will agree with anyone who says that the color standards puts unfair and unrealistic pressure on breeders to produce "showable" and mentally sound puppies. I don't endorse the AKC standards one bit. I endorse breeding for longevity and healthier dogs.


----------



## sassafras

Again, my point is... why is it ok to criticize one group of breeders for breeding based on appearance, then support a breed where the same exact thing happens?

I am not trying to pick on you. But these same old criticism of cross breeding, generally based on assumptions of HOW people are cross breeding, while turning a blind eye to what are essentially the exact same practices in purebreds is a huge pet peeve of mine. If someone wants to breed huskitas, who cares? If someone wants to produce puppies that look a certain way, who cares? If a poster really wants a black dog with blue eyes, who cares? Evaluate an individual breeder based on how they are producing them and whether they support those puppies throughout their lives (eg take back) not because they are huskitas or merle cockers or whatever.


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> What are you basing this on? Puggles, I find, are a relatively consistent cross and their parent breeds are very different. Genetics are weird.


A genuine question, first - so, Puggles were first bred a while back. These days, do breeders breed a Puggle to another Puggle to produce Puggle puppies? Or are they still doing Beagle/Pug mixes? Or a bit of both? 

It would strike me that gen1 designer dogs would be harder to predict, personality-wise (depending on the breeds), but that gen2 and forward would most likely "even" out and become a breed unto themselves. I'd guess that's happening with Puggles, due to their popularity?

Labradoodles are pretty consistent, in my experience, but that may be because of generational breeding, like above?


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> Again, my point is... why is it ok to criticize one group of breeders for breeding based on appearance, then support a breed where the same exact thing happens?
> 
> I am not trying to pick on you. But these same old criticism of cross breeding, generally based on assumptions of HOW people are cross breeding, while turning a blind eye to what are essentially the exact same practices in purebreds is a huge pet peeve of mine. If someone wants to breed huskitas, who cares? If someone wants to produce puppies that look a certain way, who cares? If a poster really wants a black dog with blue eyes, who cares? Evaluate an individual breeder based on how they are producing them and whether they support those puppies throughout their lives (eg take back) not because they are huskitas or merle cockers or whatever.


*shrug* You're not picking on me, we're on different pages of the same book, I think. 

My purchase of a Dane didn't support the breed as a whole. It supported MY BREEDER, who breeds for color LAST and temperament/health FIRST. I do NOT support the Dane breed as a whole. I do NOT support the breeding of merle/merle dogs (in fact, I plan on using the rest of my life to help rescue the deaf/blind Danes that end up in shelters due to these types of breedings). I do NOT support the breeding of "the two biggest Danes we can find". 

In fact, when people approach me and ask me about my dog, and say they want one, I plan on explaining to them the research and planning required to purchase from a "responsible" breeder. And "responsible" here doesn't mean "show" or "titles" or "awards". It means someone who is carefully and thoughtfully producing healthy, long-lived Danes.

I support the *responsible* breeding of temperamentally stable and physically sound Great Danes, which focuses on health and longevity first, and color/show titles last.

*"The point is that people should be making thoughtful and careful choices about which dogs they breed and which traits the puppies may or may not display, no matter whether they're breeding two dogs of the same breed, or two dogs of different breeds." And by 'traits' I mean temperament, not color.*

IF someone can find a Huskita breeder that health and temperament tests BOTH parent dogs, AND that someone feels they can provide for the VERY wide range of personality traits a Huskita can display, then go for it. I have a vague feeling that finding a Huskita breeder that health and temperament tests parents is going to be difficult. Not impossible, maybe, but difficult.


----------



## Avie

Laurelin said:


> I think in so many cases 'improving a breed' is very subjective.


Totally agreed. In my opinion 'improving a breed' often goes in the direction of crossbreeding, letting go of breed purity. I plan to own a responsibly (thoughtfully) bred crossbred dog myself and hope to do my part in improving the breed. 

Returning to the blue eyes subject: I would totally own a blue eyed cat if only for the reason that I love blue eyes in cats. Green eyes too. Then again, I don't have much if any requirements for cat behavior lol. I'll let the cat be cat. 

As an aside: I love how many colors Danes can come in and I also wonder where all the 'wrong' colors go, because I never see off colored Danes except for the one double merle I've seen.


----------



## HollowHeaven

I like toitles.


----------



## Hiraeth

Avie said:


> Totally agreed. In my opinion 'improving a breed' often goes in the direction of crossbreeding, letting go of breed purity. I plan to own a responsibly (thoughtfully) bred crossbred dog myself and hope to do my part in improving the breed.
> 
> Returning to the blue eyes subject: I would totally own a blue eyed cat if only for the reason that I love blue eyes in cats. Green eyes too. Then again, I don't have much if any requirements for cat behavior lol. I'll let the cat be cat.
> 
> As an aside: I love how many colors Danes can come in and I also wonder where all the 'wrong' colors go, because I never see off colored Danes except for the one double merle I've seen.


They go to pet homes  I see a lot of them around SE MI!

Mantle/merle is my favorite, when the grey is really light colored. There were a few females of that color in my puppy's litter, if one had been a male I would have been sorely tempted to buy two!


----------



## Laurelin

Hiraeth said:


> A genuine question, first - so, Puggles were first bred a while back. These days, do breeders breed a Puggle to another Puggle to produce Puggle puppies? Or are they still doing Beagle/Pug mixes? Or a bit of both?
> 
> It would strike me that gen1 designer dogs would be harder to predict, personality-wise (depending on the breeds), but that gen2 and forward would most likely "even" out and become a breed unto themselves. I'd guess that's happening with Puggles, due to their popularity?
> 
> Labradoodles are pretty consistent, in my experience, but that may be because of generational breeding, like above?


Actually it is the opposite in a lot of cases (dogs and otherwise). F1 crosses can often be far more consistent than f2, f3, etc. It is pretty simple, actually. F1 is often heterozygous for traits whereas if you cross and F1 x F1 some of the puppies are going to end up doubling up on a lot of beagle characteristics or a lot of pug characteristics (going with the puggle example) and some will be a mix of both. But you can't really predict. An F1 is absolutely going to always be a mix. You could breed f1 puggle x f1 puggle and essentially end up with a dog that is a pug. 

In doodles this is a big reason why you see so so so many doodle breeders breed F1b instead of f2. F1b is a cross back to a poodle. The risk here is that f2 is going to give you some really bad coat types for buyers that want low/no shed (you could get a pure labby coat). f1b is going to end up giving you no chance of getting that lab coat, all dogs will be shaggy to some degree. 

In a lot of instances there is absolutely no reason to pursue creating a 'breed'. People get what they want at F1 and to really further that into a breed would require a lot more individual dogs and cooperation amongst breeders and to be honest collateral ('rejects') than to simply just breed F1. 

There's also the issue in this that you become a breed and you end up restricted on what you can do/who you can breed to. I don't think sports mixes will ever be a breed because no one is interested in that. You ARE now seeing people breeding lines of mixed breeds for sports but they still want that ability to throw in whatever they want that they think would fit well. (I'm not saying all sports breeders do this, some require S/N on mixes still but some are breeding beyond f1 and I think it'll be more common in the future)


----------



## Laurelin

As far as mixed breed temperaments go, I have known a lot of weird combos and I have to say I don't see any better or worse temperament in mixes vs purebreds. I don't really buy the notion that breeding dogs with very different temperaments = a dog that is confused and weird. Usually they are somewhere in the middle road as far as extremes goes. 

I do think people should be aware of possibly difficult temperaments but that goes for mixes and purebreds. Ex: if you are getting a guardian breed mix you should be prepared for a dog that guards.


----------



## sclevenger

I didn't know this, but our friend that bred "beebles" bulldog/beagels, she most always breed beagle to bulldog. She bred a beeble to beable once and got a litter of white spotted beagles. But her F1 litters, almost always resembled bulldogs without all the exaggerating of short snots and weird legs.


----------



## Sandakat

sassafras said:


> Literally every pure breed shown in conformation is bred for looks, with absolutely no guarantee that any given breeder cares about temperament or health.


I am going to have to respectfully disagree with you here. Speaking of the one breed I know well, collies, there are a large number of breeders who show in conformation yet want a dog that can work. There are collies with GCh in front of their names and 2 lines of agility, obedience and other performance titles after. Even a lot of strictly conformation breeders will get their dogs herding instinct tested. There is a lot of feeling that function and form go together. Like I said, I know collies, but I would bet that there are a lot of other working dog breeders that feel the same.


----------



## ireth0

Sandakat said:


> I am going to have to respectfully disagree with you here. Speaking of the one breed I know well, collies, there are a large number of breeders who show in conformation yet want a dog that can work. There are collies with GCh in front of their names and 2 lines of agility, obedience and other performance titles after.


I don't think Sass meant that it never happens, just that there's no guarantee that it will.

All breeds have physical parameters in their breed standard so all breeds are being bred for appearance in one way or another.


----------



## elrohwen

Sandakat said:


> I am going to have to respectfully disagree with you here. Speaking of the one breed I know well, collies, there are a large number of breeders who show in conformation yet want a dog that can work. There are collies with GCh in front of their names and 2 lines of agility, obedience and other performance titles after.


Sure, but there is no guarantee that conformation = good breeder. Just as there is no guarantee that mixed breed breeder = only cares about looks. There are absolutely conformation breeders who breed for the next BIS winner and don't care about hips or temperament much.


----------



## Sandakat

elrohwen said:


> Sure, but there is no guarantee that conformation = good breeder. Just as there is no guarantee that mixed breed breeder = only cares about looks. There are absolutely conformation breeders who breed for the next BIS winner and don't care about hips or temperament much.


I don't disagree with this at all. I disagreed with Sass' statement that every purebred shown in conformation is bred for looks only.


----------



## sclevenger

elrohwen said:


> Sure, but there is no guarantee that conformation = good breeder. Just as there is no guarantee that mixed breed breeder = only cares about looks. There are absolutely conformation breeders who breed for the next BIS winner and don't care about hips or temperament much.


Agree completely. I was shocked at the amount of berner breeders that aren't doing a lot of health testing, and these are confirmation breeders, they were pushing top notch dogs but not healthy. 

I, like Hiraeth, went to a hobby or byb if you want to call it that, I prefer hobby. She is well educated, does more health testing and research then many of the confirmation breeders I spoke to and Is all around a breeder I feel good supporting. 

I think everyone is on the same page here, confirmation doesn't give a breeder a free pass as auto goof, the same as "hobby" "byb" or "mixed" doesn't automatically mean bad. Everyone needs to do their homework no matter the breed, mix on the breeder they choose.


----------



## Hiraeth

Laurelin said:


> Actually it is the opposite in a lot of cases (dogs and otherwise). F1 crosses can often be far more consistent than f2, f3, etc. It is pretty simple, actually. F1 is often heterozygous for traits whereas if you cross and F1 x F1 some of the puppies are going to end up doubling up on a lot of beagle characteristics or a lot of pug characteristics (going with the puggle example) and some will be a mix of both. But you can't really predict. An F1 is absolutely going to always be a mix. You could breed f1 puggle x f1 puggle and essentially end up with a dog that is a pug.
> 
> In doodles this is a big reason why you see so so so many doodle breeders breed F1b instead of f2. F1b is a cross back to a poodle. The risk here is that f2 is going to give you some really bad coat types for buyers that want low/no shed (you could get a pure labby coat). f1b is going to end up giving you no chance of getting that lab coat, all dogs will be shaggy to some degree.


Ahhh, okay. Interesting! I didn't think that far into the genetics of it and the further away from gen 1, the more deviations would occur!



Laurelin said:


> As far as mixed breed temperaments go, I have known a lot of weird combos and I have to say I don't see any better or worse temperament in mixes vs purebreds. I don't really buy the notion that breeding dogs with very different temperaments = a dog that is confused and weird. Usually they are somewhere in the middle road as far as extremes goes.
> 
> I do think people should be aware of possibly difficult temperaments but that goes for mixes and purebreds. Ex: if you are getting a guardian breed mix you should be prepared for a dog that guards.


Yup, difficult temperaments should be something a buyer is aware of at all times. My concern with the Husky/Akita is that a good home for a Husky isn't necessarily a good home for an Akita. 

And my Dane/GSD mix is a *perfect* example of that logic. Loki was a GSD when it came to energy level, drive and intensity in a Great Dane-sized body. If someone is a good match for a Great Dane, they absolutely aren't a good match for a GSD. So if someone was going to crossbreed those two breeds, I'd approach it the same way I would as the Huskita - "why" and "what happens when a buyer ends up with a puppy they can't handle?". Now, the Dane/GSD thing is a mixture of two almost exact opposites, and Huskies/Akitas aren't quite AS far removed, but they're different enough, and both difficult enough in their own ways, that it matters, imo.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Well I guess to bring this thread back on topic. Here is Ripley, he will also be staying here. They are 12 weeks old now.



















Photos are not the most recent, I just have not uploaded the recent ones yet.


----------



## Hiraeth

Wow, he is beautiful! What a gorgeous face and expression.


----------



## elrohwen

Sandakat said:


> I don't disagree with this at all. I disagreed with Sass' statement that every purebred shown in conformation is bred for looks only.


Right, but I don't think that's what she was saying. I was restating what she was saying.


----------



## Hiraeth

elrohwen said:


> Right, but I don't think that's what she was saying. I was restating what she was saying.


I don't think that was ultimately what she meant to convey, but she did say it:



sassafras said:


> Ignoring the fact that again, *essentially conformation bred dogs are ALL selected for appearance and dogs who stray from the written standard (or the currently fashionable interpretation of the current standard) are excluded from breeding for purposes purely of appearance*. That's ok for show dogs but not huskitas.... why?


The point that I was failing to convey is what Sandakat said - I'd say that even non-working dog breeders, as a general group, desire form AND function, not just form. Even if the function is to be a good family dog.


----------



## elrohwen

Hiraeth said:


> I don't think that was ultimately what she meant to convey, but she did say it:


Well, fwiw, I also agree with the quoted statement from sass. All confo dogs *are* bred for looks first. You can have the best temperament and excellent hips but if the dog is homely and doesn't show well in the ring, at least to get a Ch, it most likely won't be bred.


----------



## CptJack

sassafras said:


> To be honest, what I would personally consider a "responsible breeder" would exclude many conformation breeders.


I would too - maybe even most/all confo breeders at this point - and I *don't* hate cross breeds. 

I am not a bit sure about someone who decides they want a black, blue-eyed puppy and deciding the way to get that is to find a particular mix (or who goes out and says 'this dog is pretty and I've seen it and know what mix it is, so I want one of those), though. And frankly that would apply if it was a purebred, too, but at least with those you've got a little bit more consistency than you would in a first gen cross.

ETA: Never mind that last bit. Read and was educated. I was wrong.


----------



## KodiBarracuda

ChaosIsAWeim said:


>


Those ears... I can't handle the cuteness.


----------



## Hiraeth

elrohwen said:


> Well, fwiw, I also agree with the quoted statement from sass. All confo dogs *are* bred for looks first. You can have the best temperament and excellent hips but if the dog is homely and doesn't show well in the ring, at least to get a Ch, it most likely won't be bred.


But they aren't solely bred for looks. Is every show breeder on the planet thinking "well, this dog has a truly nasty temperament and bites everyone in sight and is horribly unstable, but it's pretty as hell so I'm going to breed it!"

For the most part, I don't think show dogs CAN be truly aggressive or unstable, can they? I mean, they're being carted around, handled by strangers and in close proximity to other people and dogs all of the time. So breeding reactive, aggressive, unstable dogs would make them unsuitable for a show environment, right?


----------



## ireth0

elrohwen said:


> Well, fwiw, I also agree with the quoted statement from sass. All confo dogs *are* bred for looks first. You can have the best temperament and excellent hips but if the dog is homely and doesn't show well in the ring, at least to get a Ch, it most likely won't be bred.


Right, this.

If the dog doesn't conform to the arbitrary physical traits it's been decided dogs of that breed must have, it doesn't compete and/or doesn't win, regardless of how lovely a temperament it has or how well it does its job.

A GSD with floppy ears isn't going to be shown, or a spotted lab, for example.


----------



## ireth0

Hiraeth said:


> But they aren't solely bred for looks.


She said for looks -first-, not solely.


----------



## elrohwen

Hiraeth said:


> But they aren't solely bred for looks. Is every show breeder on the planet thinking "well, this dog has a truly nasty temperament and bites everyone in sight and is horribly unstable, but it's pretty as hell so I'm going to breed it!"
> 
> For the most part, I don't think show dogs CAN be truly aggressive or unstable, can they? I mean, they're being carted around, handled by strangers and in close proximity to other people and dogs all of the time. So breeding reactive, aggressive, unstable dogs would make them unsuitable for a show environment, right?


I never said they are breeding only for looks. I said looks are the first priority, but that doesn't exclude other priorities. I haven't met a single confo breeder who does not breed first for looks, and second for things like temperament and health. It's just a matter of degrees how much they put looks over everything else.

And yes, there can be nasty show dogs with very good pro handlers who keep them from biting judges. Or dogs who are so shy that it takes 5 years to finish them because they usually tuck their tail and look miserable. But they're champions so let's breed them! It's not super common, but it happens.


----------



## Laurelin

Hiraeth said:


> Ahhh, okay. Interesting! I didn't think that far into the genetics of it and the further away from gen 1, the more deviations would occur!


It's not really that more deviations occur but that they start reverting back to the purebred status of the genes pretty quick. Here's a stupid but simple example just focusing on an easy gene- color. 

Say I am breeding Labrillons... or Papidors? Lab x pap (what an odd combo lol)

Labs are always solid colored. Papillons are always piebald. I breed my papillon (hopefully the male) x lab. All the puppies have one gene for solid color (s) and one for piebald (we will call it p for simplicity- it's actually s_w) All my puppies as 'sp' and they all look like they are mostly colored but with a bit of white on the chest and toes and nose. I decide 'Hey I like that mostly solid color with small white patches!' so I breed two dogs with that color pattern. sp x sp gives me 25% ss (solid), 25% pp (pied) and 50% my chosen color of mostly colored but with some white- sp. So I'm like 'huh' that's weird. I got less puppies of my color I wanted. But I keep a pup of my color and try again... same results. I am getting less consistency than purebred x purebred.

Purebreds are very homogenous and so a lot of the things that appeal to those wanting designer dog or f1 crosses are the result of the heterozygous state of all the genes in the f1. And those can't be bred for since they're a mixed state.


----------



## Laurelin

Laurelin said:


> It's not really that more deviations occur but that they start reverting back to the purebred status of the genes pretty quick. Here's a stupid but simple example just focusing on an easy gene- color.
> 
> Say I am breeding Labrillons... or Papidors? Lab x pap (what an odd combo lol)
> 
> Labs are always solid colored. Papillons are always piebald. I breed my papillon (hopefully the male) x lab. All the puppies have one gene for solid color (s) and one for piebald (we will call it p for simplicity- it's actually s_w) All my puppies as 'sp' and they all look like they are mostly colored but with a bit of white on the chest and toes and nose. I decide 'Hey I like that mostly solid color with small white patches!' so I breed two dogs with that color pattern. sp x sp gives me 25% ss (solid), 25% pp (pied) and 50% my chosen color of mostly colored. So I'm like 'huh' that's weird. I got less puppies of my color I wanted. But I keep a pup of my color and try again... same results. I am getting less consistency than purebred x purebred.
> 
> Purebreds are very homogenous and so a lot of the things that appeal to those wanting designer dog or f1 crosses are the result of the heterozygous state of all the genes in the f1. And those can't be bred for since they're a mixed state.


And this is what happens across every gene. So I think you are much much more likely to get weird combos (temperament and physically) in f2. Obviously most genes are more complex than simple color but it's the same idea.


----------



## Laurelin

elrohwen said:


> Well, fwiw, I also agree with the quoted statement from sass. All confo dogs *are* bred for looks first. You can have the best temperament and excellent hips but if the dog is homely and doesn't show well in the ring, at least to get a Ch, it most likely won't be bred.





Hiraeth said:


> But they aren't solely bred for looks. Is every show breeder on the planet thinking "well, this dog has a truly nasty temperament and bites everyone in sight and is horribly unstable, but it's pretty as hell so I'm going to breed it!"
> 
> For the most part, I don't think show dogs CAN be truly aggressive or unstable, can they? I mean, they're being carted around, handled by strangers and in close proximity to other people and dogs all of the time. So breeding reactive, aggressive, unstable dogs would make them unsuitable for a show environment, right?





elrohwen said:


> I never said they are breeding only for looks. I said looks are the first priority, but that doesn't exclude other priorities. I haven't met a single confo breeder who does not breed first for looks, and second for things like temperament and health. It's just a matter of degrees how much they put looks over everything else.
> 
> And yes, there can be nasty show dogs with very good pro handlers who keep them from biting judges. Or dogs who are so shy that it takes 5 years to finish them because they usually tuck their tail and look miserable. But they're champions so let's breed them! It's not super common, but it happens.


Yeah bad temperament dogs can happen from show breeders and be bred by show breeders too. Or working breeders or sport breeders or etc. They are not immune. 

More often though I have seen iffy health things over iffy temperaments. Breeders glossing over health for what wins or breeding a bitch repeatedly because they win or inbreeding heavily to fix type (and I am talking sport/show/work/you name it! I have not seen any type where EVERYONE is innocent)


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Hiraeth said:


> For the most part, I don't think show dogs CAN be truly aggressive or unstable, can they? I mean, they're being carted around, handled by strangers and in close proximity to other people and dogs all of the time. So breeding reactive, aggressive, unstable dogs would make them unsuitable for a show environment, right?


The can, but they will not last long. Not when the word spreads, and word spreads like wildfire in most circles. 

There was a weim at a show some what recently that bit his handler quite obviously to everyone but the judge that day. The dog ended up winning, but not without complaints filed with the show rep. That dog has been with so many handlers, and this last one may have been his last, have not seen him out anymore. Had he bit the judge he would have been excused immediately, I think it is still three strikes and then banned. I have known 2 bulldogs to get banned.


----------



## Laurelin

While I haven't seen papillons want to eat judges I have seen some shyness that is in my opinion very overlooked.


----------



## elrohwen

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> The can, but they will not last long. Not when the word spreads, and word spreads like wildfire in most circles.
> 
> There was a weim at a show some what recently that bit his handler quite obviously to everyone but the judge that day. The dog ended up winning, but not without complaints filed with the show rep. That dog has been with so many handlers, and this last one may have been his last, have not seen him out anymore. Had he bit the judge he would have been excused immediately, I think it is still three strikes and then banned. I have known 2 bulldogs to get banned.


For me, at least in my breed, I have a bigger problem with people breeding shy dogs. I know a guy who took his bitch to shows for over a year just to socialize her. I've met her a number of times and around a year old she was still so shy that she hid under a chair the whole time he was sitting with us, and wouldn't go near anyone even for bits of sausage. At the time he said that if he could finish her he would breed her because she was so pretty. *headdesk* Now, a couple years later, he has finished her (and to his credit she is much better in the ring than I expected), but I don't think a dog with that shy of a temperament genetically should ever be shown. Especially in a breed that struggles with shyness. But that type of thing is not really apparent to random puppy buyers or even to a lot of breeders who don't see it first hand, or maybe only see the dog at one show.


----------



## Hiraeth

Laurelin said:


> Yeah bad temperament dogs can happen from show breeders and be bred by show breeders too. Or working breeders or sport breeders or etc. They are not immune.
> 
> More often though I have seen iffy health things over iffy temperaments. Breeders glossing over health for what wins or breeding a bitch repeatedly because they win or inbreeding heavily to fix type (and I am talking sport/show/work/you name it! I have not seen any type where EVERYONE is innocent)


I find it kind of odd that this whole thread has deviated so far from where we started.

I think, as a general rule, we can agree that conformation breeders are MORE likely to health test their dogs than BYBers producing designer dogs? This doesn't meant that all conformation breeders test, or that all BYBers don't. It just means that if I called 10 conformation breeders and asked for OFAs, for instance, maybe half of them would have them? If I called 10 cross breeding BYBers and asked the same, I think I'd be lucky to get one.

I also think that breeding pure dogs is MORE LIKELY to produce dogs of predictable temperament/exercise needs and breeding something like a GSD/Dane will produce a litter of less predictable outcomes. Some may fall in the middle, some may be outliers, which makes it a riskier proposition to purchase a puppy from said litter. 

Which goes back to what I've said four times now: The point is that people should be making thoughtful and careful choices about which dogs they breed and which traits the puppies may or may not display, no matter whether they're breeding two dogs of the same breed, or two dogs of different breeds. And by 'traits' I mean temperament (and health), not color.

ETA: I didn't see any really specific crossbreed hate or "rah rah purebreds" type of attitude, so why it's deviated to talking about crossbreeding versus pure breeding is beyond me. I think most of us on this forum are okay with people breeding mostly whatever they like, as long as they're breeding healthy, temperamentally sound dogs. And I think we're mostly not okay with someone saying "I want a blue eyed black dog, so I'm getting a Husky/Akita mix" without actually saying anything about why they want the breed combo besides of the physical appeal.


----------



## ireth0

Hiraeth said:


> I find it kind of odd that this whole thread has deviated so far from where we started.
> 
> I think, as a general rule, we can agree that conformation breeders are MORE likely to health test their dogs than BYBers producing designer dogs? This doesn't meant that all conformation breeders test, or that all BYBers don't. It just means that if I called 10 conformation breeders and asked for OFAs, for instance, maybe half of them would have them? If I called 10 cross breeding BYBers and asked the same, I think I'd be lucky to get one.
> 
> I also think that breeding pure dogs is MORE LIKELY to produce dogs of predictable temperament/exercise needs and breeding something like a GSD/Dane will produce a litter of less predictable outcomes. Some may fall in the middle, some may be outliers, which makes it a riskier proposition to purchase a puppy from said litter.
> 
> Which goes back to what I've said four times now: The point is that people should be making thoughtful and careful choices about which dogs they breed and which traits the puppies may or may not display, no matter whether they're breeding two dogs of the same breed, or two dogs of different breeds. And by 'traits' I mean temperament (and health), not color.


I think what everyone is trying to say is that it isn't what type of dog they are breeding (mixed or pure) that determines if they're okay or not. It's their breeding *practices*. 

More or less likely? Yea, possibly. But not inherently good or bad like you seemed to be making it out to be by giving the poster a hard time about a mixed puppy with no other information, and stating it was bad because they were just being bred for looks/colour.


----------



## elrohwen

I do agree that you are less likely to find someone doing health testing and breeding mixed breeds for companionship.

I have no problems with people breeding whatever they want, but I wish more breeders were better educated about health, temperament, and genetic concerns. And I wish they did it in a responsible and thoughtful manner. And I do prefer breeders who do something with their dogs, but not everybody has to have that preference.


----------



## Laurelin

I just think the whole collective mindset about breeding is really fascinatingly strange.


----------



## elrohwen

Laurelin said:


> I just think the whole collective mindset about breeding is really fascinatingly strange.


Probably because it was developed by a bunch of rich people in Victorian England and really hasn't changed that much since. LOL


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> I think what everyone is trying to say is that it isn't what type of dog they are breeding (mixed or pure) that determines if they're okay or not. It's their breeding *practices*.
> 
> More or less likely? Yea, possibly. But not inherently good or bad like you seemed to be making it out to be by giving the poster a hard time about a mixed puppy with no other information, and stating it was bad because they were just being bred for looks/colour.


Your response to the initial post was also skepticism, perhaps you've forgotten?:



ireth0 said:


> So you're planning on finding a reputable breeder who mixes Sibes with Akitas.
> I am not against mixed breed breeders as a whole, but I hold them to the same standards on health and temperament testing as I would a purebred breeder.


I echoed your sentiment in regards to your doubt about a reputable breeder producing them and I also suggested finding a Sibe/Akita breeder who health and temperament tests would be difficult, but now you suddenly disagree with me?

I'd like to point out that you, CptJack, TSTrainer, CrimsonAccent and Sibe ALL responded to the initial post with skepticism about OP's desire for a black blue-eyed dog. On top of that, perhaps you had no other information, but I've seen bemba resurrect multiple dead threads with posts about wanting a black, blue eyed dog (as mentioned by TSTrainer on the top of page 88), and therefore DID have previous knowledge about their desire for that particular dog without much mention of behavior/temperament.

And yup, I do think any dog bred for solely for looks/color, whether purebred or crossbred, is a "bad" idea and a poor breeding practice.

ETA: So, at least, ireth0, if you're going to disagree with me, please do it with consistency. Because responding to OP with skepticism and then calling me out for doing the same is a bit sketchy.


----------



## ireth0

I certainly didn't intend skepticism in that post. Just making a statement and sharing my opinions.


----------



## Laurelin

Probably!



> ETA: I didn't see any really specific crossbreed hate or "rah rah purebreds" type of attitude, so why it's deviated to talking about crossbreeding versus pure breeding is beyond me. I think most of us on this forum are okay with people breeding mostly whatever they like, as long as they're breeding healthy, temperamentally sound dogs. And I think we're mostly not okay with someone saying "I want a blue eyed black dog, so I'm getting a Husky/Akita mix" without actually saying anything about why they want the breed combo besides of the physical appeal


I find the general mindset to be weird. If someone said 'I'm getting a great dane puppy, I love giant breeds!' I think the response would have been different. (Or insert papillons and fluffy ears)

There is a real collective mindset with dog breeding and deviating from that is often met with a knee jerk that it could not possibly be 'reputable' or the person is not educated. 

It's all very gray to me anyways. Is it morally better to be breeding winning show dogs with health testing from a very unhealthy breed with a short lifespan or to be breeding hardy garden variety mutts that typically live long healthy lives without the testing/showing?


----------



## Hiraeth

Laurelin said:


> Probably!
> 
> 
> 
> I find the general mindset to be weird. If someone said 'I'm getting a great dane puppy, I love giant breeds!' I think the response would have been different. (Or insert papillons and fluffy ears)
> 
> There is a real collective mindset with dog breeding and deviating from that is often met with a knee jerk that it could not possibly be 'reputable' or the person is not educated.
> 
> It's all very gray to me anyways. Is it morally better to be breeding winning show dogs with health testing from a very unhealthy breed with a short lifespan or to be breeding hardy garden variety mutts that typically live long healthy lives without the testing/showing?


If someone said they're getting a Dane because they wanted a huge dog, I'd be like "meh". Danes are easy to handle, generally, as long as one knows their nutritional requirements and health concerns. 

If someone said "I'm getting a Tibetan Mastiff because I like giant breeds", I'd be like "woah now, do you know what you're getting into?" It's about the specific breeds and the general ease or difficulty people have with them. There are countless threads here of us all telling people "a Husky/GSD/Mal/BC are difficult dogs to own", and those are generally the kneejerk breeds, I think.

My biggest skepticism in any of these situations is when someone wants a Husky/GSD/Mal/Akita and says "I want this dog because it's so pretty!". Like, sassafras said she wants a Doodle - that's awesome, I'm sure she knows it fits her lifestyle and she'll be able to provide it a great home. Someone else said they wanted a working mix - cool, I'm sure the dog will be able to perform whatever sport they want. 

I think breeding winning show dogs to promote longevity AND temperament AND healthy conformation standards should be the goal of any show breeder. Sadly, it's not. Nothing I can do about that besides buy the breed I want from a breeder I trust who has a breed with an average life expectancy of 7.5 years, yet her dogs live to 10.


----------



## Avie

Hiraeth said:


> For the most part, I don't think show dogs CAN be truly aggressive or unstable, can they? I mean, they're being carted around, handled by strangers and in close proximity to other people and dogs all of the time. So breeding reactive, aggressive, unstable dogs would make them unsuitable for a show environment, right?


Just reaching back to this statement for a teensy short bit: it does happen, in some breeds moreso than others. If you are ever able to go see Saarloos wolfdogs at a dog show, I guarantee you'll leave the ring very saddened by what you see. With my breed, breed judges tend to overlook blatant shyness as well even though the standard says those dogs must be disqualified.


----------



## sassafras

Sandakat said:


> I don't disagree with this at all. I disagreed with Sass' statement that every purebred shown in conformation is bred for looks only.


I didn't say ONLY. But as long as dogs in conformation have to conform to a written standard, they are being bred for looks. (Unless you can suddenly show a brindle collie or a collie with rose ears?)

ETA: It's not a dirty sin to like a particular look, anyway. That's part of the reason why some breeds even exist, because someone wanted a dog that looked a certain way.


----------



## sassafras

Laurelin said:


> It's all very gray to me anyways. Is it morally better to be breeding winning show dogs with health testing from a very unhealthy breed with a short lifespan or to be breeding hardy garden variety mutts that typically live long healthy lives without the testing/showing?


Right? In terms of living with the dog and health, I'd rather have (for example) a little poodle mix from untested parents who have great temperaments than a boxer or some of the retriever breeds who also are rife with cancer, regardless of the amount of titles or health testing they have.


----------



## taquitos

Yeah I'm surprised people are still so judgy about crossbreeds, or purebred dogs bred by breeders that aren't "to standard."

I got a lot of flack for picking a breeder here because she refers to her dogs as "Mini Aussies." Her dogs are registered under the NSDR and they're bred for work/sport/companion and sometimes even show... but just because she doesn't breed "to standard" (even though there is no technical fault in Aussies for size), apparently I was buying from a bad breeder. Well, all her dogs are titled, her dogs are tested (CERF, OFA and MDR1), socialized, fed great food, and she competes with her dogs, and has no more than 2-3 litters a year... but she's still a bad breeder because she does not distinguish her smaller dogs from larger ones as Miniature American Shepherds.

Judging a breeder based on arbitrary rules set by a group of people just seems kind of backwards to me idk.

Honestly I would rather go with sport bred "non confirmation" or even sport mixes over confirmation breeders, but that's just my personal choice. I have no problems with people breeding for looks either btw (which is why I am going with a Mini Aussie -- Aussies generally are just a tad larger than what I want).


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> I didn't say ONLY. But as long as dogs in conformation have to conform to a written standard, they are being bred for looks. (Unless you can suddenly show a brindle collie or a collie with rose ears?)
> 
> ETA: It's not a dirty sin to like a particular look, anyway. That's part of the reason why some breeds even exist, because someone wanted a dog that looked a certain way.


While it's not a dirty sin to like a particular look, breeds and buyers perpetuating aesthetics that result in clearly unhealthy dogs really stinks (I'm sure you agree). Where that line gets drawn is a whole 'nother discussion.


----------



## elrohwen

I think the idea of conformation shows is kind of nice. You want all dogs to have good structure and be put together well, but many breeds will never prove that in sports or real work. So the conformation show should let us see which dogs are decent specimens. I do think it can work like that in some breeds. A few breeds. The generally nice dogs will get championships and the really poor ones won't. But many breeds have gone down a road to particular styles, fashions, colors, and all sorts of ridiculousness to the point of breeding in traits that give the dog a poorer quality of life. 

So while I can defend the ideal of dog shows, and I don't think they're horrible, I do think in some ways it has slipped into the ridiculous. People have been doing ridiculous things with show dogs since the early days, while others used it for more noble purposes. It's a mixed bag.


----------



## taquitos

elrohwen said:


> I think the idea of conformation shows is kind of nice. You want all dogs to have good structure and be put together well, but many breeds will never prove that in sports or real work. So the conformation show should let us see which dogs are decent specimens. I do think it can work like that in some breeds. A few breeds. The generally nice dogs will get championships and the really poor ones won't. But many breeds have gone down a road to particular styles, fashions, colors, and all sorts of ridiculousness to the point of breeding in traits that give the dog a poorer quality of life.
> 
> So while I can defend the ideal of dog shows, and I don't think they're horrible, I do think in some ways it has slipped into the ridiculous. People have been doing ridiculous things with show dogs since the early days, while others used it for more noble purposes. It's a mixed bag.


Very well put elrohwen  I'm sure there are plenty of confirmation breeders who breed great dogs, and I do agree that in theory confirmation shows are great for showcasing those animals.


----------



## Laurelin

Just FTR I am not anti show breeders or show bred dogs. I know there are great breeders and programs involved in that. In fact I know a lot of them! And they really are great people and dogs.

I am not a fan of the system. I think it is flawed fundamentally. I'm not sure the way around it for buyers/breeders though. It is frustrating.

I am mostly anti-anti- mixed breeding though.


----------



## Hiraeth

elrohwen said:


> I think the idea of conformation shows is kind of nice. You want all dogs to have good structure and be put together well, but many breeds will never prove that in sports or real work. So the conformation show should let us see which dogs are decent specimens. I do think it can work like that in some breeds. A few breeds. The generally nice dogs will get championships and the really poor ones won't. But many breeds have gone down a road to particular styles, fashions, colors, and all sorts of ridiculousness to the point of breeding in traits that give the dog a poorer quality of life.
> 
> So while I can defend the ideal of dog shows, and I don't think they're horrible, I do think in some ways it has slipped into the ridiculous. People have been doing ridiculous things with show dogs since the early days, while others used it for more noble purposes. It's a mixed bag.


I thought I read something somewhere a while ago (I know, that's super specific) about moves being made to not allow dogs like the English Bulldog and the GSD to show if they couldn't complete basic "working" tests. I KNOW I read an article about it, but whether it was a suggestion for how TO regulate unhealthy breeds in shows, or something that was in the works, I really don't remember. It struck me as a good idea at the time I read it, though.

Have you (or has anyone) seen any articles or heard anything like that?

ETA: I found it! After a quick perusal, it looks like my memory was a bit off and the dogs failed a general health exam and were therefore not allowed to continue showing.

ETA (again): "Some criticize the Kennel Club for singling out 15 breeds for the veterinary exams, claiming it would be more fair—and effective over the long term—for all entrants to undergo the health check." I would agree with this. Would be nice to see it happen across the board.


----------



## sassafras

Laurelin said:


> Just FTR I am not anti show breeders or show bred dogs. I know there are great breeders and programs involved in that. In fact I know a lot of them! And they really are great people and dogs.
> 
> I am not a fan of the system. I think it is flawed fundamentally. I'm not sure the way around it for buyers/breeders though. It is frustrating.
> 
> I am mostly anti-anti- mixed breeding though.


Me, too. I know many show breeders have a great deal of knowledge and integrity and really care about their dogs and breed(s).

But in a way the system is set up to fail eventually. It's not sustainable to maintain breeds the way we do.


----------



## Avie

I think where conformation shows go wrong, are the elements of awards and competition. If it was purely about comparing dogs to standard and nothing more than that, the whole vying for the top thing would become obsolete.


----------



## elrohwen

Hiraeth said:


> I thought I read something somewhere a while ago (I know, that's super specific) about moves being made to not allow dogs like the English Bulldog and the GSD to show if they couldn't complete basic "working" tests. I KNOW I read an article about it, but whether it was a suggestion for how TO regulate unhealthy breeds in shows, or something that was in the works, I really don't remember. It struck me as a good idea at the time I read it, though.
> 
> Have you (or has anyone) seen any articles or heard anything like that?


The UK KC has implemented some health testing, but it's kind of a joke, IMO. Some of these breeds are unhealthy and miserable precisely because they are bred to that standard the the health testing people should be throwing all of them out. But instead they throw out a couple dogs for minor things and people get mad, while unhealthy dogs and breeds continue to be shown. I like that they are trying to do something, but they're just scraping the surface and not getting at the deep seated issues. Probably because most of their breeders and show people are not ready for that change yet.


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> I think where conformation shows go wrong, are the elements of awards and competition. If it was purely about comparing dogs to standard and nothing more than that, the whole vying for the top thing would become obsolete.


They do that with Goldens. Showing Goldens is so ridiculously competitive and a perfectly nice field line dog would never finish. So they have a conformation exam that you can do and they will basically give your dog a certificate if they fit the standard, whether they are show line or not, or fit the particular fads or not. I think it's a brilliant idea.


----------



## Hiraeth

elrohwen said:


> The UK KC has implemented some health testing, but it's kind of a joke, IMO. Some of these breeds are unhealthy and miserable precisely because they are bred to that standard the the health testing people should be throwing all of them out. But instead they throw out a couple dogs for minor things and people get mad, while unhealthy dogs and breeds continue to be shown. I like that they are trying to do something, but they're just scraping the surface and not getting at the deep seated issues. Probably because most of their breeders and show people are not ready for that change yet.


Seems to me like the health testing, and certain breeds repeatedly failing the health tests, should lead to changes in standards. 

The line in the article about the veterinarian who has never bred a litter of puppies and therefore has no idea what they're talking about when it comes to dog health made me chuckle. Like... Huh? Wtf is that breeder talking about?

The response was great, too: _"those veterinarians who ‘may or may not have ever bred a litter’ have sure as hell delivered your litters by C-section, because that’s how Bulldogs come into this world, their heads being too large to be delivered normally"_


----------



## elrohwen

Hiraeth said:


> Seems to me like the health testing, and certain breeds repeatedly failing the health tests, should lead to changes in standards.


I think that's the hope. And I think some people do believe more moderate dogs are being shown and winning. But it's a tricky position to be in for the vets. When all of the dogs in the breed have breathing problems, how do you decide that this particular one is bad enough to kick out? You can't take a stand and kick them all out because people would be furious. It's a tricky spot to be in and it must be a lot of pressure on the vet.


----------



## Hiraeth

elrohwen said:


> I think that's the hope. And I think some people do believe more moderate dogs are being shown and winning. But it's a tricky position to be in for the vets. When all of the dogs in the breed have breathing problems, how do you decide that this particular one is bad enough to kick out? You can't take a stand and kick them all out because people would be furious. It's a tricky spot to be in and it must be a lot of pressure on the vet.


In that particular article, the vet kicked out the breed *winners*. They were not allowed to move into group competition. So, basically, if THAT was the best Bulldog they had at the show, it STILL wasn't healthy enough to advance, according to that vet. 

So it looks like their plan of attack was to health test *after* the breed competition to avoid kicking out a whole group of dogs, while still removing the unhealthy dogs from the show. If they continue to do that, while changing the breed standard the process, no Bulldogs will make it to group competition until someone can breed one that can breath normally while running


----------



## elrohwen

Hiraeth said:


> In that particular article, the vet kicked out the breed *winners*. They were not allowed to move into group competition. So, basically, if THAT was the best Bulldog they had at the show, it STILL wasn't healthy enough to advance, according to that vet.
> 
> So it looks like their plan of attack was to health test *after* the breed competition to avoid kicking out a whole group of dogs, while still removing the unhealthy dogs from the show. If they continue to do that, while changing the breed standard the process, no Bulldogs will make it to group competition until someone can breed one that can breath normally while running


Yes, that's true, they only do an evaluation on the dog who wins. But they are still allowing a ton of dogs who I don't agree are healthy (dogs with a ton of haw showing, etc). I think the idea is admirable but the standards are still too low. Because if you set the standards where I would like them you would never have certain breeds moving up to group, and then people would get pissed.

ETA: Don't get my wrong, I think it's a good idea and I'm glad the UK KC is taking some measures. I just think it's a bit too little too late, and it puts the poor vets kind of in the middle of the KC and the people who support it.


----------



## Avie

elrohwen said:


> They do that with Goldens. Showing Goldens is so ridiculously competitive and a perfectly nice field line dog would never finish. So they have a conformation exam that you can do and they will basically give your dog a certificate if they fit the standard, whether they are show line or not, or fit the particular fads or not. I think it's a brilliant idea.


That is awesome. That should be available in all breeds.  

I believe here we have so called clubmatches, where you can let your dog be judged according to standard and have its good points and bad points pointed out, and then given a score (poor/satisfactory/good/excellent) on how good of an example of the breed it is. If you've got at least two reports that say your dog is good or excellent, the dog is allowed to be bred. It's a really nice way to get your dog judged without having to go through the dog show circus.


----------



## elrohwen

Avie said:


> That is awesome. That should be available in all breeds.
> 
> I believe here we have so called clubmatches, where you can let your dog be judged according to standard and have its good points and bad points pointed out, and then given a score (poor/satisfactory/good/excellent) on how good of an example of the breed it is. If you've got at least two reports that say your dog is good or excellent, the dog is allowed to be bred. It's a really nice way to get your dog judged without having to go through the dog show circus.


That sounds very similar to what I've heard about how Goldens do it. It's perfect for someone who breeds for performance or something, and cares more about temperament traits and drive than what is winning in the show ring, but still wants to breed sound dogs who fit the standard. Everybody should want to breed good sound dogs, so why don't we make it easier to find those instead of focusing on who is groomed the best or who has white markings in the best places. It's not the big of a deal in breeds without much competition, because a nicely put together dog will still be able to get enough points to finish usually, even if he's not the typiest dog. But there are a lot of breeds where that's not the case.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Hiraeth said:


> In that particular article, the vet kicked out the breed *winners*. They were not allowed to move into group competition. So, basically, if THAT was the best Bulldog they had at the show, it STILL wasn't healthy enough to advance, according to that vet.
> 
> So it looks like their plan of attack was to health test *after* the breed competition to avoid kicking out a whole group of dogs, while still removing the unhealthy dogs from the show. If they continue to do that, while changing the breed standard the process, no Bulldogs will make it to group competition until someone can breed one that can breath normally while running


The bulldog that was DQ'd was DQ'd for an old scar on her eye, nothing more nothing less. She is a VERY moderate bitch, who has since produced some very nice moderate puppies. 

Her owner got a second/third opinion, both conclude the scarring most likely came from a scratch from playing. Not from a eye issue. The lady who DQ'd her was not qualified to perform those health checks, nor did she have proper equipment. 

The health checks when first implemented were a joke, they were knee jerk reaction and were not ready to be implemented. They have since modified them (to my knowledge), and are going more smoothly now.


----------



## kcomstoc

So I'm hoping to hear back from a great dane breeder to meet her and her dogs *not that I would be getting one any time soon* but this way I could see if it's a breed I actually want to get and she has puppies due the 20th so I don't know if she'll be able to get to me right away but yup def going to probably get A LOT of puppy fever while I'm there


----------



## Paviche

In no way, shape, or form, is this a "moderate" dog. If you have to add on the qualifier "for a bulldog", then there's still something seriously wrong.


----------



## bemba

sassafras said:


> Again with the crossbreeding hate.
> 
> Myself, someday I shall have a doodle. And y'all can come at me.


I'm quite surprised how many people jump straight on and try to dig their claws into anything you say on forums these days... I've worked with many Lab poodle crosses and they are wonderful dogs  There is so much wrong with how people perceive purebreds as opposed to crosses, most breeds have been bred in the last 100 or so years and they all started somewhere didn't they! They didn't just fall from the sky.


----------



## bemba

TSTrainer said:


> Many of us here are not just casual pet owners and really want to get the point across that it's really rare to find a well bred designer cross. For sporting/hunting dogs (lurchers for example) it's more common in some areas but as a general rule if you want a cross puppy you're gonna get a lot of flak. That's just the way things are around here, and getting defensive and listing your pet resume isn't gonna change people's minds.


Maybe there are people who agree with you but I bet there are just as many who agree with me..... Most dogs these days are bred as companions and do not work, sure there are plenty that still do but not like they used to. I've met and worked with several of this cross it's not like I saw one and suddenly wanted to get one, plus I have 4 other dogs which I've successfully done many things training wise with not to mention many cool pony tricks.. I don't think it's very fair to be ridiculed because I favour crossbred dogs!

I own 2 pedigree dogs and 2 crossbred dogs and have owned several mutts as a child as our family pets. I love all my dogs dearly but I must say the pedigree dogs I own are much more highly strung and more prone to things also. I've had non stop issues with my Shepherds skin and it has cost thousands of dollars to try and figure out what is wrong with her. My Heeler can be quite agitated over small things and she is also very obsessive compulsive. My 2 crosses however are very hardy, very laid back and it takes a lot more for them to get upset by something. 

Not that I really have to explain myself but the breeder I'm getting my pup from has tested her dogs for all breed specific inheritable disease plus the standard hip/elbow scores. I've been in contact with her for over a year planning this puppy, this is not a whim for me this is a big deal! I don't have children so my dogs are very much my children.

I don't want to dis anyone who is pro purebred but at the same time you must realise that to get these dogs to be so consistent they are inbred and the older a breed generally the worse it fares as inbreeding depression sets in, good example is the Brittish Bull dog (sorry fans) The longer a breed is not allowed genetic diversity the worse it will fare health wise to the point where you have a severe genetic bottleneck! This is fixed instantly by crossing to another breed. (I'm not talking inheritable disease, I'm talking inbreeding depression).

Anyway everyone has their own ideals/opinions and beliefs bottom line is I love my dogs and would do anything for them, the fact I'm getting a crossbred dog is my choice, if you don't like or agree with my choice why comment? You certainly won't change my mind. Who would have thought my little comment would cause so much drama!


----------



## Hiraeth

bemba said:


> Maybe there are people who agree with you but I bet there are just as many who agree with me..... Most dogs these days are bred as companions and do not work, sure there are plenty that still do but not like they used to. I've met and worked with several of this cross it's not like I saw one and suddenly wanted to get one, plus I have 4 other dogs which I've successfully done many things training wise with not to mention many cool pony tricks.. I don't think it's very fair to be ridiculed because I favour crossbred dogs!


You weren't ridiculed because you favor crossbred dogs. You were questioned because you revived several dead threads as well as posted to this one with photos of a Husky/Akita mix and said "this is the dog I want my future dog to look like!". You didn't say anything about WHY you wanted that mix outside of aesthetics. If you have your reasons, and you've done your research, and your breeder is health testing, then awesome, I hope you get what you want! BUT simply posting photos of a beautiful dog that is a mix of two difficult breeds and saying "THIS IS WHAT I WANT" will nearly always get a conservative reaction from people on this forum.



bemba said:


> I own 2 pedigree dogs and 2 crossbred dogs and have owned several mutts as a child as our family pets. I love all my dogs dearly but I must say the pedigree dogs I own are much more highly strung and more prone to things also. I've had non stop issues with my Shepherds skin and it has cost thousands of dollars to try and figure out what is wrong with her. My Heeler can be quite agitated over small things and she is also very obsessive compulsive. My 2 crosses however are very hardy, very laid back and it takes a lot more for them to get upset by something.


You can't really make judgments about purebred versus crossbred dogs based on the fact that the two purebred dogs you own, a Shepherd and a Heeler, are high strung. That's pure silliness. That's like me owning a purebred Malinois, a purebred Border Collie, and then two Lab mixes and saying "well, the purebred dogs are clearly more problematic". 

All purebred dogs can have health problems. All crossbred dogs can have health problems. All purebred dogs can have behavioral issues. All crossbred dogs can have behavioral issues.



bemba said:


> I don't want to dis anyone who is pro purebred but at the same time you must realise that to get these dogs to be so consistent they are inbred and the older a breed generally the worse it fares as inbreeding depression sets in, good example is the Brittish Bull dog (sorry fans) The longer a breed is not allowed genetic diversity the worse it will fare health wise to the point where you have a severe genetic bottleneck! This is fixed instantly by crossing to another breed. (I'm not talking inheritable disease, I'm talking inbreeding depression).


By "Brittish Bull dog", do you happen to mean "English Bulldog"? Inbreeding issues are not 'instantly' fixable. Not all older breeds are the results of horrible inbreeding. You're making pretty severe generalizations about purebred dogs that are unfounded.



bemba said:


> Anyway everyone has their own ideals/opinions and beliefs bottom line is I love my dogs and would do anything for them, the fact I'm getting a crossbred dog is my choice, if you don't like or agree with my choice why comment? You certainly won't change my mind. Who would have thought my little comment would cause so much drama!


So only the people who agree with you are allowed to comment on your posts? Where is that checkbox on this forum? I must have missed it. It would be awesome if only the people who like what I have to say can reply to me!


----------



## elrohwen

Paviche said:


> In no way, shape, or form, is this a "moderate" dog. If you have to add on the qualifier "for a bulldog", then there's still something seriously wrong.


Agreed. I wouldn't call that dog "moderate" by any stretch of the word.


----------



## Blacat

I'm looking forward to getting my next pup. With all that I have learned, and everything the pup will teach me I can't wait!!


----------



## sassafras

Poster comes back with additional information about breeder and dog experience that diffuses criticism... still criticized. Aheeeeeee!


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> Poster comes back with additional information about breeder and dog experience that diffuses criticism... still criticized. Aheeeeeee!


"If you have your reasons, and you've done your research, and your breeder is health testing, then awesome, I hope you get what you want!"

Yes, such horrible criticism  

More accurately, poster comes back with information about the dog, then throws out a bunch of half-veiled insults at purebred dog and owners based on the experience of owning two AND THEN asks anyone who disagrees with her to not post in reply.

ETA: It sounds like OP *is* fairly educated about the dog she's getting herself into and has found a decent back yard breeder. IF OP had started the whole conversation with that information, instead of "I want this, it's so pretty", the conversation wouldn't have happened in the first place. The replies would have been along the lines of "huh, cool mix, pretty dog, glad you found a breeder who is health testing". 

It's all about context.


----------



## sassafras

Hiraeth said:


> ... AND THEN asks anyone who disagrees with her to not post in reply.


Nope. Questioned why someone would bother. 



> ETA: It sounds like OP *is* fairly educated about the dog she's getting herself into and has found a decent back yard breeder. IF OP had started the whole conversation with that information, instead of "I want this, it's so pretty", the conversation wouldn't have happened in the first place. The replies would have been along the lines of "huh, cool mix, pretty dog, glad you found a breeder who is health testing".
> 
> It's all about context.


Why is the base assumption that those things were not true? Why should they have to explain themselves? Very few people here know anything about Toast's breeder yet I have never been questioned about their breeding practices or their decision to sell me a puppy, nor why I would want a malinois at all with no experience with them. I showed up one day I HAVE THIS NEW PUPPY with no context whatsoever. 

I swear to god I'm going to stamp out crossbreeding snobbery before I die.


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> Nope. Questioned why someone would bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the base assumption that those things were not true? Why should they have to explain themselves? Very few people here know anything about Toast's breeder yet I have never been questioned about their breeding practices or their decision to sell me a puppy, nor why I would want a malinois at all with no experience with them. I showed up one day I HAVE THIS NEW PUPPY with no context whatsoever.
> 
> I swear to god I'm going to stamp out crossbreeding snobbery before I die.


No crossbreeding snobbery here. I own a GSD/Malamute, a Rott/Lab, a GSD/Lab and the best dog I will ever own in my entire life was a GSD/Dane. I have never owned a purebred until 9/18/15 at about 4:30 pm, at the age of 28 years old. And I have owned a lot of dogs.

THIS Dane is actually my first purebred dog, and I had *massive* reservations about purchasing from a purebred breeder. But considering I *JUST* lost the best dog I will ever own at the age of 6 years old to osteosarcoma, the only way I could make sure everything was done for the health of the a giant breed dog was to get a puppy. 

Outside of that, it's not like she was targeted because it's a crossbreed. How many people post here and say "I want a GSD/Husky/Mal/BC" and they want a purebred, and they still receive skeptical responses? It's about the breed(s) in question, NOT the pedigree.

If I went around, resurrected a ton of old Dane threads and posted photos of a harlequin Dane and said "this dog is so big and pretty, it's what I'm getting!", wouldn't you be slightly skeptical? Well, I guess, I'd be skeptical of that type of posting. Purebred, crossbred, doesn't matter. Anyone posting saying they want something for looks alone is going to get an eyebrow raise from me. 

No one questions you because we all have complete confidence in your ability to raise a difficult dog. Plus, I'm pretty sure you didn't show up here, resurrect a bunch of Malinois threads and go "omg, Malinois are the best, I just got one and they're so pretty and great". Like, I guess you might have, but I kind of doubt it 

ETA: I think you're interpretting the responses to OP as crossbreeding snobbery because it's something you really dislike. But the thing is, no one responded anywhere and said "cross breeds are terrible". Pretty sure everyone said "find a breeder who health tests their dogs", which is admittedly harder to do when looking for cross breeds. That's it. If anything, it's straight up BREED snobbery, which is present whenever Huskies/Mals/Akitas/GSDs are brought up.


----------



## sassafras

I probably am more sensitive to it. 

And also I am terrible.


----------



## Hiraeth

sassafras said:


> I probably am more sensitive to it.
> 
> And also I am terrible.


Clearly. The worst. 

*shrug* I disagree with you a lot, but I learn from you a lot, which is what I'm here for. So I appreciate your commentary, however contrary to mine it may be.


----------



## ireth0

Hiraeth said:


> Pretty sure everyone said "find a breeder who health tests their dogs", which is admittedly harder to do when looking for cross breeds. That's it.


Okay are you even joking? Earlier in the thread you replied to me with;



Hiraeth said:


> I'd like to point out that you, CptJack, TSTrainer, CrimsonAccent and Sibe ALL responded to the initial post with skepticism about OP's desire for a black blue-eyed dog.


----------



## Sandakat

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well I guess to bring this thread back on topic. Here is Ripley, he will also be staying here. They are 12 weeks old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chaos, that is a beautiful puppy.


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> Okay are you even joking? Earlier in the thread you replied to me with;


Ya know, ever since the RG thread, I've felt like you've been really quick to jump on anything I say, but it's getting slightly tiresome?

We replied with skepticism about OP's interest in a Husky/Akita mix because of looks versus temperament. Our response wasn't because "omg, you want a crossbred dog, you horrible person you!".

ETA: I questioned the deliberate crossing of those *particular* breeds, while saying in the same post that Doodles and other crosses were understandable from a temperament standpoint. But I never questioned crossbreeding in general. How could I, with the dogs that I own?


----------



## sclevenger

So back on a future puppy fever note... breeder posted a photo of mom on facebook a few days ago with a huge belly bump, I asked if she thought she would go on due date and she said she could go anywhere between day 59-65, last litter she went day 61. 

Tomorrow(Friday) is day 59, so I've began the losing my mind count down lol. I can't wait until they are here.


----------



## ireth0

Either everyone responded with skepticism or everyone responded with "So long as you find a good breeder man, you do you", you can't have both.


----------



## kcomstoc

sclevenger said:


> So back on a future puppy fever note... breeder posted a photo of mom on facebook a few days ago with a huge belly bump, I asked if she thought she would go on due date and she said she could go anywhere between day 59-65, last litter she went day 61.
> 
> Tomorrow(Friday) is day 59, so I've began the losing my mind count down lol. I can't wait until they are here.


YAY!!!! berner puppies  excited for you


----------



## sassafras

Chaos, your puppy is gorgeous.
sclevenger, hopefully your breeder updates obsessively.


----------



## Hiraeth

ireth0 said:


> Either everyone responded with skepticism or everyone responded with "So long as you find a good breeder man, you do you", you can't have both.


.... Are you missing the point. I am so confused. 

Let's try again - everyone responded with skepticism about OP's interest in a Huskita for *aesthetic purposes* only. 

I'll quote myself from earlier: "It sounds like OP *is* fairly educated about the dog she's getting herself into and has found a decent back yard breeder. IF OP had started the whole conversation with that information, instead of "I want this, it's so pretty", the conversation wouldn't have happened in the first place. The replies would have been along the lines of 'huh, cool mix, pretty dog, glad you found a breeder who is health testing'."

ETA: I'm done responding to purposefully obtuse posts that don't have anything to do with puppies. Fire away, ireth0, the stage is yours. 



sclevenger said:


> So back on a future puppy fever note... breeder posted a photo of mom on facebook a few days ago with a huge belly bump, I asked if she thought she would go on due date and she said she could go anywhere between day 59-65, last litter she went day 61.
> 
> Tomorrow(Friday) is day 59, so I've began the losing my mind count down lol. I can't wait until they are here.


I really hope you share some photos with us when the puppies are born  When are you visiting them? You said between 4-5 weeks of age, right?


----------



## sclevenger

kcomstoc said:


> YAY!!!! berner puppies  excited for you


Oh yes. I'm excited. As soon as they are here and the breeder posts photos I'll will start a thread with the litter.


----------



## Emmett

You *are* missing the point...repeatedly. 

Why is it incumbent upon anyone, new/old, experienced/inexperienced, to start with explanations and justifications? Why are people jumping to any conclusions that someone is having an "oohhhh look, shiney" moment?


----------



## kcomstoc

sclevenger said:


> Oh yes. I'm excited. As soon as they are here and the breeder posts photos I'll will start a thread with the litter.


I'll be looking for it, you have names picked out? Wait are you getting a boy or a girl?


----------



## sclevenger

kcomstoc said:


> I'll be looking for it, you have names picked out? Wait are you getting a boy or a girl?


Male. And we did have a jeep inspired name picked out, but I'm still wanting to do a west virginia inspired name, which is where I was born and raised, so now I don't know. Lol


----------



## Hiraeth

kcomstoc said:


> So I'm hoping to hear back from a great dane breeder to meet her and her dogs *not that I would be getting one any time soon* but this way I could see if it's a breed I actually want to get and she has puppies due the 20th so I don't know if she'll be able to get to me right away but yup def going to probably get A LOT of puppy fever while I'm there


Saw this was posted yesterday - if you get any photos of the litter or the breeder's dogs, I'd love to see them  You said the parents are harle/mantle, right?


----------



## kcomstoc

Hiraeth said:


> Saw this was posted yesterday - if you get any photos of the litter or the breeder's dogs, I'd love to see them  You said the parents are harle/mantle, right?


lol I thought it got lost in the argument  I'll see if I can get some pictures and yes the parents are harle/mantle pairing


----------



## Hiraeth

kcomstoc said:


> lol I thought it got lost in the argument  I'll see if I can get some pictures and yes the parents are harle/mantle pairing


I think it did, a bit, but I remembered that I wanted to comment.

I know you said it would be a while before you could get one, but I'd like to say that Dane puppies are pretty easy and mild on the puppy scale.... 

ETA: This is the only photo I got of Titan's entire litter:










I imagine you'll see some really similar colors  The 5 mantles (2 show and 3 mismarked) are in the top corner, with the 2 harle females, 1 merle and 2 merle/mantle females in the bottom/side. It was pretty odd that all of the mantles were male and all of the merle pupies were female...


----------



## Bruschnazzy

Following too many groups & breeders on Facebook; seeing all these beautiful Miniature Australian Shepherd females being produced right now from dogs whose looks I actually like (yes, in the breed I am picky on looks....but usually if they're a breeder I support, they look as they should and not like a toy breed mutt), and just hoping they'll have a puppy waiting for me soon.


----------



## Remaru

kcomstoc said:


> So I'm hoping to hear back from a great dane breeder to meet her and her dogs *not that I would be getting one any time soon* but this way I could see if it's a breed I actually want to get and she has puppies due the 20th so I don't know if she'll be able to get to me right away but yup def going to probably get A LOT of puppy fever while I'm there


I thought you were looking at collies? I feel so behind on these conversations.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Got pics of the runt

Look at the wrinkles on those brothers x'D


----------



## Sibe

Wow that blew up. For the record, I have nothing against crossbreeding and I think outcrossing would be tremendously beneficial for many breeds. The issue is that, as mentioned, unless it's a performance bred dog (sledding, canine sports, hunting) you're going to have a hard time finding a reputable breeder that makes the cross you want. Health testing for many generations back down both sides for common ailments as well as joint health, sound temperament, good conformation, puppies raised indoors, getting ENS and extensive handling and socialization to a huge variety of surfaces and textures, noises, sensations, experiences, wormed on schedule, ideally microchipped before going home, breeder has a solid contract, and so on and so on. If you can find that, I'm thrilled for you. Otherwise, yes I'm pointing straight at you and calling you out for directly supporting a backyard breeder. We don't need more poorly bred BYB dogs who were raised in environments that didn't set them up to succeed.


----------



## kcomstoc

Remaru said:


> I thought you were looking at collies? I feel so behind on these conversations.


I am lol don't worry I'm not getting a great dane for about 5 years or so but I want to learn more about the breed before I actually commit to "YES someday I want you" kinda thing. You didn't miss anything I promise


----------



## bemba

Hiraeth said:


> .... Are you missing the point. I am so confused.
> 
> Let's try again - everyone responded with skepticism about OP's interest in a Huskita for *aesthetic purposes* only.
> 
> I'll quote myself from earlier: "It sounds like OP *is* fairly educated about the dog she's getting herself into and has found a decent back yard breeder. IF OP had started the whole conversation with that information, instead of "I want this, it's so pretty", the conversation wouldn't have happened in the first place. The replies would have been along the lines of 'huh, cool mix, pretty dog, glad you found a breeder who is health testing'."
> 
> ETA: I'm done responding to purposefully obtuse posts that don't have anything to do with puppies. Fire away, ireth0, the stage is yours.
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope you share some photos with us when the puppies are born  When are you visiting them? You said between 4-5 weeks of age, right?


Firstly I'm male.... Secondly I posted that picture to give people an idea of what an Akita / Husky mix looks like. I'm not getting this mix just for looks, there you go again with your assumptions! And yes that dog has stunning blue eyes but did I once say I'm only going to choose a pup from this litter if it is black with blue eyes? NO I did not! Yes sure I'd prefer one with blue eyes I'm not going to lie, but there is a chance none will be born with blue eyes or a chance I'll fall in love with a brown eyed pup instead!

You mention I bumped up old threads on blue eyed dogs, so what? Is that A CRIME? I have a blue eyed girl and just love her eyes, I'm sure to look up Shepherd, Heeler and Ridgeback cross threads too! I'm very interested in genetics and find it very fascinating, so the fact I looked up and commented on old threads in regard to blue eyes has zero to do with the new puppy we are getting in the near future.

As for my comments on MY experience with pure bred dogs and crosses, it was a rather rushed response as I don't have huge amounts of time to write pages defending myself LOL. But I've also met hundreds of dogs that I've cared for many crosses and many pures at a pet resort (Boarding Kennel) and although not always I've seen first hand that problems are more likely to be encountered with pedigree dogs.


----------



## bemba

sassafras said:


> Nope. Questioned why someone would bother.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the base assumption that those things were not true? Why should they have to explain themselves? Very few people here know anything about Toast's breeder yet I have never been questioned about their breeding practices or their decision to sell me a puppy, nor why I would want a malinois at all with no experience with them. I showed up one day I HAVE THIS NEW PUPPY with no context whatsoever.
> 
> I swear to god I'm going to stamp out crossbreeding snobbery before I die.


Yes I feel like no matter what I had said in addition to the picture Hiraeth would have found something to interrogate me on. And the first comment he/she made in response to mine was clearly not a nice tone. Anyway I guess you can't get along or please everyone right?


----------



## bemba

Sibe said:


> Wow that blew up. For the record, I have nothing against crossbreeding and I think outcrossing would be tremendously beneficial for many breeds. The issue is that, as mentioned, unless it's a performance bred dog (sledding, canine sports, hunting) you're going to have a hard time finding a reputable breeder that makes the cross you want. Health testing for many generations back down both sides for common ailments as well as joint health, sound temperament, good conformation, puppies raised indoors, getting ENS and extensive handling and socialization to a huge variety of surfaces and textures, noises, sensations, experiences, wormed on schedule, ideally microchipped before going home, breeder has a solid contract, and so on and so on. If you can find that, I'm thrilled for you. Otherwise, yes I'm pointing straight at you and calling you out for directly supporting a backyard breeder. We don't need more poorly bred BYB dogs who were raised in environments that didn't set them up to succeed.


Yes I agree with lots of what you said here, there are responsible crossbred breeders out there you just have to screen. I've been in contact with this person for over a year now and I've gotten to know her quite well, and can honestly say she has been much better to deal with than where both my purebred dogs came from, don't get me wrong the breeder of my Heeler was very good but not on the same page as the Huskita breeder. My German Shepherd breeder was an absolute night mare to deal with after the first signs of issues arose with kodah, but before that happy to share my training videos of her doing her many tricks at 12 weeks old and brag about how smart he breeds em.


----------



## bemba

HollowHeaven said:


> Got pics of the runt
> 
> Look at the wrinkles on those brothers x'D


OMG those are seriously cute


----------



## PatriciafromCO

HollowHeaven said:


> Got pics of the runt
> 
> Look at the wrinkles on those brothers x'D


omg HH are getting one of these beauties !!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

ChaosIsAWeim said:


> Well I guess to bring this thread back on topic. Here is Ripley, he will also be staying here. They are 12 weeks old now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photos are not the most recent, I just have not uploaded the recent ones yet.


awww this is why I sneak in this thread !!!!! I shouldn't but I can't help myself.... <3


----------



## kcomstoc

HH those RBs are so freaking adorable especially the runt of the litter


----------



## sclevenger

HollowHeaven said:


> Got pics of the runt
> 
> Look at the wrinkles on those brothers x'D


I have never seen a baby RB. So freaking adorable.


----------



## sassafras

Weim, hound, and Berner puppy pictures for the foreseeable future... yissss.


----------



## sclevenger

sassafras said:


> Weim, hound, and Berner puppy pictures for the foreseeable future... yissss.


Don't forget a possible longhaired Whippet


----------



## jade5280

hollowheaven said:


> got pics of the runt
> 
> look at the wrinkles on those brothers x'd


 gimmie!!!!


----------



## sassafras

sclevenger said:


> Don't forget a possible longhaired Whippet


Oh yeaaaaaah.


----------



## TSTrainer

Also Bouvier pups six months out. Just had to throw that out there


----------



## sclevenger

Oh oh.. and the one guy expecting/hoping for a Pharroh hound. I think she was being bred sometime in October.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

TSTrainer said:


> Also Bouvier pups six months out. Just had to throw that out there


lol I've never looked for Bouvier pup pictures or ever met one in puppy form. Only seen the adults.. that is going to be too cute to resist..


----------



## HollowHeaven

I'm so hyped. All I do all day is look at pretty collars and tags and toys. Lol


----------



## sclevenger

HollowHeaven said:


> I'm so hyped. All I do all day is look at pretty collars and tags and toys. Lol


Is this one yours? Lovely. So squishy and cute.


----------



## TSTrainer

HollowHeaven said:


> I'm so hyped. All I do all day is look at pretty collars and tags and toys. Lol


I just love the wrinkly hound look... and I've always wanted a Coonhound after reading Where the Red Fern Grows lol. Maybe in the future


----------



## jade5280

HollowHeaven said:


> I'm so hyped. All I do all day is look at pretty collars and tags and toys. Lol


 Did you pick out a name yet?


----------



## Laurelin

I need a puppy!!!! Not really but I want one!


----------



## Hiraeth

TSTrainer said:


> Also Bouvier pups six months out. Just had to throw that out there


Whoa, I missed that one. Who is getting a Bouvier? I'd LOVE to see photos of that breed growing up!


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> Oh oh.. and the one guy expecting/hoping for a Pharroh hound. I think she was being bred sometime in October.


Yesssssssss breeder has been in the hospital so she hasn't answered my super long email. Trying not to freak myself out lol


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> Yesssssssss breeder has been in the hospital so she hasn't answered my super long email. Trying not to freak myself out lol


Oh my goodness. Hope she is alright.


----------



## TSTrainer

Hiraeth said:


> Whoa, I missed that one. Who is getting a Bouvier? I'd LOVE to see photos of that breed growing up!


Me  I'm SUPER excited and impatient. I want to bug my breeder but the only time I can think to reach out would be to wish him happy holidays in a month or two lol. Breeding is planned for the spring.


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> Oh my goodness. Hope she is alright.


No she's fine it was a voluntary procedure.


----------



## Hiraeth

TSTrainer said:


> Me  I'm SUPER excited and impatient. I want to bug my breeder but the only time I can think to reach out would be to wish him happy holidays in a month or two lol. Breeding is planned for the spring.


Uuuugh, can't wait for photos. Make it happen faster!


----------



## TSTrainer

Believe me, as soon as I am getting updates I'm going to obsessively share! I'm just kind of twiddling my thumbs right now lol.


----------



## BeeKay

How far along is mom for your pups??


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> How far along is mom for your pups??


Hollow and her RB is already on the ground. Inked and her whippet is also already on the ground. And me and the Berner, she could go anyday starting today. 

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## BeeKay

sclevenger said:


> Hollow and her RB is already on the ground. Inked and her whippet is also already on the ground. And me and the Berner, she could go anyday starting today.
> 
> Did I miss anyone?


That's so exciting!!! I seriously can't wait to see puppy pictures!! So you'll be bringing your berner home end of the year?


----------



## Marvel

Puppy pictures are the best! I was obsessed with stalking Quill's litters puppy pictures. Here is the first pictures I saw of Quill, that made me want him. The personality!









And Quill now, looking much less...crazy?









You all will also have some English Lab pictures in the next year or so. My BF, while I finally convinced him to let me get my big, fuzzy dog, still wants his hunting puppy once Quill has grown up a bit!

I can't wait for more puppy pictures!


----------



## sclevenger

BeeKay said:


> That's so exciting!!! I seriously can't wait to see puppy pictures!! So you'll be bringing your berner home end of the year?


Yep, I December sometime.


----------



## HollowHeaven

jade5280 said:


> Did you pick out a name yet?


Her name is Lilah Marie. 
I've been waiting years for my Lilah. If I had chosen a male it would've been CoalTrain, but I wanted my Lilah.


----------



## sclevenger

Berner Puppies born last night(10/11). Total of 12, 7 males, 5 females. I'm so excited! Working on a thread with photos.


----------



## Avie

What number for what gender are you again?


----------



## sclevenger

Avie said:


> What number for what gender are you again?


I'm first in line for a male. How to choose from 7 males I'll never know.


----------



## Avie

You have your work cut out for you  No just kidding. How often will you visit?


----------



## sclevenger

Avie said:


> You have your work cut out for you  No just kidding. How often will you visit?


Believe me I started freaking when I saw 7 males. Lol. 

I'll only be able to visit once. So a lot will be based on what the breeder tells me and updates from here until my first/last visit where I make my decision.


----------



## Hiraeth

sclevenger said:


> Believe me I started freaking when I saw 7 males. Lol.
> 
> I'll only be able to visit once. So a lot will be based on what the breeder tells me and updates from here until my first/last visit where I make my decision.


I like Mr. Chubby Green Collar from the photos!


----------



## sclevenger

Hiraeth said:


> I like Mr. Chubby Green Collar from the photos!


Haha. I tried to go look again. And we'll I'm in love with everyone.


----------



## HollowHeaven

I'm going to visit mush face this thursday. I will be sure to take a butt-ton of pics.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

HollowHeaven said:


> I'm going to visit mush face this thursday. I will be sure to take a butt-ton of pics.


yay !!!! have a good time ... hugs and all those puppy kisses....


----------



## sclevenger

HollowHeaven said:


> I'm going to visit mush face this thursday. I will be sure to take a butt-ton of pics.


Yay. When does she come home?


----------



## jade5280

HollowHeaven said:


> I'm going to visit mush face this thursday. I will be sure to take a butt-ton of pics.


 Yessssssssssssssssssssssss.


----------



## HollowHeaven

Y'all ready for this?
One big wrinkle. And her brothers are worse.


































Well that's one way to sit









And then the batteries drained


----------



## Sibe

Daaawp! Aw my goodness.


----------



## Laurelin

Hound puppies <3333


----------



## HollowHeaven

Here's another wrinkle just for you guys


----------



## Hiraeth

HollowHeaven said:


> Here's another wrinkle just for you guys


Gah! Soooo cute! Haha, it is seriously hard to locate a place she doesn't have wrinkles. That one on her hind right leg is making me chuckle


----------



## sclevenger

So adorable HH. When does seem come home?


----------



## jade5280

Oh my gosh! Lilah!!!!!


----------



## kcomstoc

She and her siblings are so cute  I can't wait until you get her and I get to see all those wrinkles


----------



## HollowHeaven

sclevenger said:


> So adorable HH. When does seem come home?


The beginning of November


----------



## BooneOEB

OMG she is sooooo cute!!!! Hubby really wants a Coonhound next, I would love to get into tracking someday so it may be in the cards in like 5 years lol. Can't wait to see more pics as she grows!!! Great name too!


----------



## jade5280

BooneOEB said:


> OMG she is sooooo cute!!!! Hubby really wants a Coonhound next, I would love to get into tracking someday so it may be in the cards in like 5 years lol. Can't wait to see more pics as she grows!!! Great name too!


 I do tracking with mine. If I wanted to earns titles I would get a different breed. They are good at tracking, but on their own terms. Not easy to work with, short attention span. Once the wind blows a scent in their face they are mentally out of the 'game'. They will get crittery and go off track easily following an animal scent. This is probably why you don't see a lot in SAR. Other breeds like the GSD or even labs are more common because of bidability. It's definitely not impossible to do SAR or earn titles because I know people who have done/do that with their hounds, but it takes much more patience and time than other breeds. Bloodhounds seem to be more common than coonhounds for SAR, I'm not sure why that is though.


----------



## BooneOEB

I would LOVE a Bloodhound, but my husband can't handle the excessive skin lol. There is a super awesome Bloodhound breeder around here who I have been following for a while, but not sure I could ever get him to agree to one. We literally have totally opposite taste in dogs....the only breeds we seem to mutually like are Coonhounds and Catahoulas. Boone was actually a impulse buy (my husband got him on his way home from work and sprung him on me) because we were talking about getting a puppy soon and "he seemed perfect".


----------



## jade5280

BooneOEB said:


> I would LOVE a Bloodhound, but my husband can't handle the excessive skin lol. There is a super awesome Bloodhound breeder around here who I have been following for a while, but not sure I could ever get him to agree to one. We literally have totally opposite taste in dogs....the only breeds we seem to mutually like are Coonhounds and Catahoulas. Boone was actually a impulse buy (my husband got him on his way home from work and sprung him on me) because we were talking about getting a puppy soon and "he seemed perfect".


I like bloodhounds, but not the drool! My next hound will probably be an adult Walker or B&T. Not until both of my current ones are gone though. I have a new rule that I will not own more than 1 coonhound at a time.


----------



## BeeKay

Just got the most reassuring email from my breeder. She told me my reservation is very safe & secure! She still isn't in season but she said the only thing that would stop me from getting a puppy is if there were no males. So yay! She promised to let me know as soon as she went in season & when pregnancy is confirmed. I have to say I'm feeling a lot better. I'm pretty much checking facebook daily for that email lol.


----------



## kcomstoc

We officially have 7 great dane puppies from the breeder I'm going to visit, 4 boys 3 girls. For boys 3 mantle and 1 merle, for girls 1 mantle merle, 1 merle with white, and 1 black with a white belly  they're really adorable

ETA: sorry I mis-understood she only had 7 puppies but still adorable


----------



## sclevenger

kcomstoc said:


> We officially have 8 great dane puppies from the breeder I'm going to visit, 5 boys 3 girls. For boys 4 mantle and 1 merle, for girls 1 mantle merle, 1 merle with white, and 1 black with a white belly  they're really adorable


Aww. Yay! How are you going to visit and not bring one home.


----------



## Hiraeth

kcomstoc said:


> We officially have 8 great dane puppies from the breeder I'm going to visit, 5 boys 3 girls. For boys 4 mantle and 1 merle, for girls 1 mantle merle, 1 merle with white, and 1 black with a white belly  they're really adorable


Photos! I want photos! Lots of them


----------



## kcomstoc

sclevenger said:


> Aww. Yay! How are you going to visit and not bring one home.


I have NO idea  I really am going to want to bring one home but I just have to remind myself that I just got a new bunny and now is not a time for a new puppy especially a giant breed.



Hiraeth said:


> Photos! I want photos! Lots of them


I will take photos when I go I promise  only about 4 weeks until I visit them


----------



## Hiraeth

kcomstoc said:


> I have NO idea  I really am going to want to bring one home but I just have to remind myself that I just got a new bunny and now is not a time for a new puppy especially a giant breed.


But... Great Dane puppies are pretty easy, as far as the puppy scale of easy to difficult goes!


----------



## kcomstoc

Hiraeth said:


> But... Great Dane puppies are pretty easy, as far as the puppy scale of easy to difficult goes!


You are terrible lol you're not helping at all


----------



## Hiraeth

kcomstoc said:


> You are terrible lol you're not helping at all


Hahaha, I'm sorry  

Honestly, it is a very good idea to wait if you aren't ready for one. While Titan is "easy" on the personality scale of things, all of the research into GDV/incisional/laparoscopic pexies, the nutrition information and insurance (which I highly recommend for a Dane), take a lot of time and effort. So it's better to sort that all out ahead of time and then make the commitment when you're 100% ready to go.


----------



## frostywolf

Yay, I get to join this thread! I have chosen a breeder! I lost my JRT in August to lung cancer. I have known for years that I want another JRT, but I want my next one from a JRTCA breeder. I've been to local trials, and have actually been following a few breeders for years. Monday I met with a local breeder that just exceeded all my expectations. we really seemed to hit it off. She's local and she's already stated that I'm welcome to come by for puppy play dates and yo use their agility and go-to-ground equipment. She has plans for two bitches in the next year, so hopefully a pup fitting what I'm looking for arrives in one of these. I'm so rediculously excited.


----------



## elrohwen

frostywolf said:


> Yay, I get to join this thread! I have chosen a breeder! I lost my JRT in August to lung cancer. I have known for years that I want another JRT, but I want my next one from a JRTCA breeder. I've been to local trials, and have actually been following a few breeders for years. Monday I met with a local breeder that just exceeded all my expectations. we really seemed to hit it off. She's local and she's already stated that I'm welcome to come by for puppy play dates and yo use their agility and go-to-ground equipment. She has plans for two bitches in the next year, so hopefully a pup fitting what I'm looking for arrives in one of these. I'm so rediculously excited.


Awesome! Can I ask which breeder? My friend in VT has two JRTs from Huckle Hill (not sure where they are, but I think somewhere in the NE). I went to a JRTCA show with her last year and it was a blast.


----------



## frostywolf

Ravenwolf. Huckle Hill is one of the breeders that I have also been following, but I couldn't get a good feel for them. I've gone to several local trials as an observer, but I'm looking forward to participating with a dog. Especially the races, GTG and barn hunts.


----------



## elrohwen

frostywolf said:


> Ravenwolf. Huckle Hill is one of the breeders that I have also been following, but I couldn't get a good feel for them. I've gone to several local trials as an observer, but I'm looking forward to participating with a dog. Especially the races, GTG and barn hunts.


I like her dogs a lot. They are a bit less terrier-y than some. Basically not DA or scrappy. They are like little crazy ferrets though. Haha

The show was so much fun. I wish AKC shows did races, barn hunt, and GTG. They had lure coursing and some other fun stuff too. I even got to show her spayed female in a conformation class. It was a really good time.


----------



## kdawnk

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33038751

Oooh, he's pretty. Not in my province, because I got weirdly far into the petfinder pages haha
He has an incredibly handsome face... and everything.


----------



## BooneOEB

I am no where near even being close to look, bot for some reason after watching my friends videos from her barn hunt and ground dog trials, I am really missing Terriers. LOL! I swore once out on my own I would never have one again (grew up with Welshies and Miniature Schnauzers), but now I find myself secretly stalking my favorite Welshie breeder's site. I am trying to convince my parents to get a retired show dog from her, so I can live vicariously through them.  Those JRTs look really nice though!!!


----------



## kcomstoc

Some sad news....one of the puppies died  poor little guy


----------



## Laurelin

There is a 3 year old female BC available- already competing in agility at the novice level (owner passed away). From a breeder I like but do not need, right? Do not need.....


----------



## cookieface

Laurelin said:


> There is a 3 year old female BC available- already competing in agility at the novice level (owner passed away). From a breeder I like but do not need, right? Do not need.....


You know folks here are enablers. That's how I got Tyson. lol Of course you need...only if you think now is the right time. You have other options.


----------



## Hiraeth

Laurelin said:


> There is a 3 year old female BC available- already competing in agility at the novice level (owner passed away). From a breeder I like but do not need, right? Do not need.....


I was taught to consider need versus want in every decision I make. And then also taught to make a 'want' decision every once in a while in order to have a little fun


----------



## Avie

kcomstoc said:


> Some sad news....one of the puppies died  poor little guy


 Ah, that's too bad.


----------



## sclevenger

Breeder called last night. I get to go and meet the puppies November 14th. I'm so excited.


----------



## kcomstoc

sclevenger said:


> Breeder called last night. I get to go and meet the puppies November 14th. I'm so excited.


OMG yay!!!! pictures, lots and lots of pictures


----------



## sclevenger

kcomstoc said:


> OMG yay!!!! pictures, lots and lots of pictures


I don't know if youve seen them yet, but I did start a thread for puppy pictures


----------



## kcomstoc

sclevenger said:


> I don't know if youve seen them yet, but I did start a thread for puppy pictures


I did  but you know there's never enough puppy photos


----------



## sclevenger

kcomstoc said:


> I did  but you know there's never enough puppy photos


Haha. I know. Breeder posted new photos last night and I've already looked at them a thousand times and want more. Lol.


----------



## Hiraeth

kcomstoc said:


> Some sad news....one of the puppies died  poor little guy


Oh no  That's horrible. Did the breeder say what happened?


----------



## kcomstoc

Hiraeth said:


> Oh no  That's horrible. Did the breeder say what happened?


He wasn't developing as well as the other ones, this is what she said "I'm not sure what happened. All I can say is that he never was as vibrant as his siblings, even at birth. I was concerned yesterday when he had only gained less than half of what the others did. There was always something that just felt off with him, so I think there was probably something not formed right or wrong on the inside." poor little guy was a mantle


----------



## Hiraeth

kcomstoc said:


> He wasn't developing as well as the other ones, this is what she said "I'm not sure what happened. All I can say is that he never was as vibrant as his siblings, even at birth. I was concerned yesterday when he had only gained less than half of what the others did. There was always something that just felt off with him, so I think there was probably something not formed right or wrong on the inside." poor little guy was a mantle


Awww, that's so sad  I hope the rest of the puppies are doing well. When are you planning on visiting them?


----------



## kcomstoc

Hiraeth said:


> Awww, that's so sad  I hope the rest of the puppies are doing well. When are you planning on visiting them?


They are all doing well and gaining a lot of weight *some of them have already gained 2 pounds*, they are a week old today. I should be hearing a date/time soon, she just announced she was going to tell us soon *I think within the week*


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I got to love on a 4mo old Aussie pup in Ember's puppy agility class. I have Aussie puppy fever SO bad now. 

Can't wait to see the the pics of those waiting to get their puppies!


----------



## kcomstoc

Going to visit the great dane puppies Nov 14th at 1 pm  I'm so glad that I made it onto her list


----------



## sclevenger

kcomstoc said:


> Going to visit the great dane puppies Nov 14th at 1 pm  I'm so glad that I made it onto her list


Haha. Yay!! I'll be meeting Berner puppies at 9am the same day!


----------



## kcomstoc

sclevenger said:


> Haha. Yay!! I'll be meeting Berner puppies at 9am the same day!


Then this thread should be flooded with cuteness lol I have a dentist appointment at 9am, one thing kinda had me worried though she said she was going to put me on her list for this litter when I told her in my first e-mail that I wouldn't be able to get one for a couple years and that this visit was just to get more acquainted with the breed itself. How is the best way to remind her that I can't take a puppy this time?


----------



## TSTrainer

I would just say that you look forward to meeting the litter and cant wait for a few years to pass so you can bring one of your own home. I think it's pretty normal for people who are curious to want to visit litters of the breeds they are interested in. 

I met a mini labradoodle puppy this morning and then when I turned on my TV when I got home from my session the Dogs 101 puppy episode was on. The need is so real!! My breeder is expecting a litter in December and good lord do I want to cave and bring one home ahead of schedule lol


----------



## kcomstoc

TSTrainer said:


> I would just say that you look forward to meeting the litter and cant wait for a few years to pass so you can bring one of your own home. I think it's pretty normal for people who are curious to want to visit litters of the breeds they are interested in.
> 
> I met a mini labradoodle puppy this morning and then when I turned on my TV when I got home from my session the Dogs 101 puppy episode was on. The need is so real!! My breeder is expecting a litter in December and good lord do I want to cave and bring one home ahead of schedule lol


How's this sound? "I'm really looking forward to visiting and seeing all of your dogs and puppies, I'm also looking forward to bringing home one of your puppies some day though it probably won't be for a couple years."


----------



## sclevenger

Puppy Fever does weird things. So I'm still friends with the collie breeder I wanted to go with on facebook. She posted a photo of a collie girl that was held back from a fellow breeder that is now being offered up for sale..... i was likee, I need that puppy, why didn't I stick with a collie, why, why.... then I was like, oh ya, because I met collies and didn't much care for them. Ugh. 

I need my puppy to snuggle before I lose my mind. Lol.



kcomstoc said:


> How's this sound? "I'm really looking forward to visiting and seeing all of your dogs and puppies, I'm also looking forward to bringing home one of your puppies some day though it probably won't be for a couple years."


Oh, and did you send this email? How did it go?


----------



## elrohwen

Oh, I forgot to update on Watson's sister's litter. I was really excited about it, because a close friend of mine was going to get a girl puppy. The litter was born about 2 weeks ago and there are 6 boys and only 1 girl, and she's going to a show home :-( My friend can still choose a boy, but I think a girl would be a better fit. Even the breeder (same one who bred Watson and Hazel) told her that she likes girls better, and she can hook her up with friends who are having litters in Jan and April. Super sad though that it didn't work out, especially because we are planning to move 2 hours away in the spring, right when she'll finally get her puppy.


----------



## mudypony

One of my coworkers has been bringing her new Brittany puppy to work everyday for the past week. Needless to say I have puppy fever BAD.


----------



## kcomstoc

sclevenger said:


> Oh, and did you send this email? How did it go?


Sorry didn't see this lol this is what I said "I'm really looking forward to visiting and seeing all of your dogs and puppies, I'm not sure if there was a misunderstanding but unfortunately I can't take a puppy from this litter. I would love to but I don't think I'm ready for a giant breed right now, I'm hoping in the next 3 years or so I will be more prepared. I also really want to learn more about the breed before I fully commit to such a big responsibility." and it went really well she basically said she had made a mistake and my application got mixed in with applications for this litter by mistake  I was like it's ok, I'm still visiting Nov. 14th VERY EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Puppies are getting more and more mobile, they had to build up the walls because a great dane puppy almost escaped lol the video is adorable


----------



## TSTrainer

I met my first bouvier in person today!! He was so SO wonderful and everything I would expect even in the few minutes I spent with him. 

I want to visit my breeder when his next litter is on the ground this winter. What would be a good way to go about finding out if this is okay?


----------



## Equinox

Got "permission" earlier this week to get a Malinois puppy next year.

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

oh god why


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> Got "permission" earlier this week to get a Malinois puppy next year.
> 
> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> 
> oh god why


Yayyyyyy!!


----------



## Equinox

mudypony said:


> Yayyyyyy!!


I don't think it's going to happen, but if the perfect puppy is available, I'd look into it. If there's a Siege grandpuppy available there's no way I'd be able to resist, and there are a few other potential breedings and breeders I'm tentatively keeping tabs on. Sooooo...

Then again, a friend also may breed her German Shepherd in the next year or two and has offered me a sport/working puppy (one that I'd be very interested in), so that's something to consider too. Pending IPO titles and KKL and health tests, of course. 

I'm really happy with the two dogs I have so I'm more inclined to wait things out, but no guarantees


----------



## Hiraeth

kcomstoc said:


> Sorry didn't see this lol this is what I said "I'm really looking forward to visiting and seeing all of your dogs and puppies, I'm not sure if there was a misunderstanding but unfortunately I can't take a puppy from this litter. I would love to but I don't think I'm ready for a giant breed right now, I'm hoping in the next 3 years or so I will be more prepared. I also really want to learn more about the breed before I fully commit to such a big responsibility." and it went really well she basically said she had made a mistake and my application got mixed in with applications for this litter by mistake  I was like it's ok, I'm still visiting Nov. 14th VERY EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Puppies are getting more and more mobile, they had to build up the walls because a great dane puppy almost escaped lol the video is adorable


That's a great reply from the breeder and I think it's a really good sign that she/he is still planning on taking the time to have you visit the litter in spite of the misunderstanding  Can't wait to see photos and hear about your experience!


----------



## Wirehairedvizslalove

Awwww!
McGee's breeder and I kept in touch for months before she let McGee go (He's the stud to the litters). We talked and emailed each other and we are even facebook friends. I even declined her first litter, and she took no offense to it whatsoever. We still go back and forth, and she even offered to board him for free if I ever go on a dogless vacation. She is a wonderful lady and I am so happy that I got to meet her.


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> I don't think it's going to happen, but if the perfect puppy is available, I'd look into it. If there's a Siege grandpuppy available there's no way I'd be able to resist, and there are a few other potential breedings and breeders I'm tentatively keeping tabs on. Sooooo...
> 
> Then again, a friend also may breed her German Shepherd in the next year or two and has offered me a sport/working puppy (one that I'd be very interested in), so that's something to consider too. Pending IPO titles and KKL and health tests, of course.
> 
> I'm really happy with the two dogs I have so I'm more inclined to wait things out, but no guarantees


A Siege grandpuppy would be AMAZING.

..... I'm not an enabler or anything, but you definitely need a third dog :wink:


----------



## Equinox

mudypony said:


> A Siege grandpuppy would be AMAZING.
> 
> ..... I'm not an enabler or anything, but you definitely need a third dog :wink:


Oh it would, and if/when such a litter happens I don't think I could pass it up. I'd probably literally clone Siege if I could, I love this dog like crazy and she is perfect for me. I've spoken with the breeder who I got her from before and she's told me that the social openness/lack of any social aggression is the hardest to guarantee which is actually totally fine with me (and is one of the first things I'd compromise on anyway). 

I'm really excited to see what breeding plans they have for the progeny that they've kept back (and the ones that they're still in touch with). I'm sure there'll be more than one litter of Siege grandpuppies so I'll try not to jump on the first I see...but goddamn I love these dogs. And it helps that the breeder herself has always been my go to person for working dog talk and advice anyway


----------



## CrystalGSD

Someone needs to give me tips on how to be patient when you have puppy fever but you know you won't be able to get a puppy for at least three more years. I'm dying over here lol


----------



## sassafras

I would even be tempted by a Siegelet and I have no business even thinking about thinking about NextPuppy.


----------



## Equinox

sassafras said:


> I would even be tempted by a Siegelet and I have no business even thinking about thinking about NextPuppy.


It would be a crime not to, she's such an amazing dog (which I'm always a broken record about but goddamn I'm so happy with her). And you know, since both of her litters with the breeder were sired by Mauno, they'd be related to Toast too  So basically the epitome of greatness or something.


----------



## Laurelin

I keep going back and forth but I think I'm going to end up waiting to add a new dog till I'm back to a 2 dog house. Sadly.


----------



## Flaming

Laurelin said:


> I keep going back and forth but I think I'm going to end up waiting to add a new dog till I'm back to a 2 dog house. Sadly.


Same. Except I'll never have more than 2 dogs so it'll me going back to a 1 dog house to get next puppy. I keep getting puppy fever...then I look at Vitae again. 

She cures ALL puppy fever


----------



## PatriciafromCO

CrystalGSD said:


> Someone needs to give me tips on how to be patient when you have puppy fever but you know you won't be able to get a puppy for at least three more years. I'm dying over here lol


lol am right there with you... it will be a year of training for the two current dogs, before I decide to add another pup to my group and what gender would work best in the group.. Be great not to need another pup out in the new pastures but with larger predators in that area I would feel better having at least 3 ...


----------



## jade5280

I have a puppy and still want a puppy!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

jade5280 said:


> I have a puppy and still want a puppy!


I have the same problem every time I get a puppy. Once I get to a point where the puppy is done with house training or easier to deal with.. I feel ready for another!

My logical brain knows I should wait until Kairi is like 5 or 6 before getting another.. but I know I'm not going to be able to resist that long!


----------



## Laurelin

It is hard. On the one hand I really would like a dog to train to take pressure off Hank. He is really a dog that feels pressure and it's much better when we take it easier. I know me though and I can be a bit hard core about sports stuff. So ideally I'd have a pup when Hank is 3ish to start training to split my time. 

But... finances and stuff. Time-wise it's already hard enough splitting myself across three dogs, could I manage four? It's also really hit home recently that Summer is not going to be around forever. In fact she's turning 12 in about 6 months and I've never had a dog make it to 13 years. Now, she's really healthy and active for her age but she's not getting younger any time soon.


----------



## Sibe

Have I mentioned today how much I'm in love with Silkens?! Can't wait for the timing to be right.









I NEED.


----------



## CptJack

Weirdest thing I'm realizing?

I'm not sure I want to be actively competing with more than one dog at a time - at least not in the same sport. I would like *some* overlap so that the other dog is starting out as Kylie is retiring, but I don't really have any desire to be running more than one dog at a time in any serious way - by the time one dog is running for real and not just trial experience, I'd like to have the other one down to maybe one run or just hanging out with me. 

So, while I was always going to be waiting a good long while before next dog, at this stage I think I will probably be waiting longer than I originally intended/thought. Even if I'm down to 3, I'll probably still not really consider it until I'm thinking about retiring Kylie.

ETA: and even if Molly does pull it together ... not sure I'll even THINK about running her in the next couple/few years.


----------



## luv mi pets

I doubt that I will do the puppy thing. They are cute and all but I have been doing some serious thinking. With the set up I have I will probably opt to go the older impossible dog route. You know that route so many dog owners are faced with. Couple buy a cute puppy, puppy gets bigger and owner does not want the dog no more. I step in and could offer this dog a place to come live out its years. Instead of facing death row, this dog would be living in heaven. 10 acres fenced in, no kids, no cats. Of course there are a couple of breeds I am thinking about. Rhodesian Ridgeback, Anatolian, Kangal. Nothing in the near future but for the distant future, just been doing some thinking.


----------



## CrystalGSD

PatriciafromCO said:


> lol am right there with you... it will be a year of training for the two current dogs, before I decide to add another pup to my group and what gender would work best in the group.. Be great not to need another pup out in the new pastures but with larger predators in that area I would feel better having at least 3 ...





jade5280 said:


> I have a puppy and still want a puppy!





ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I have the same problem every time I get a puppy. Once I get to a point where the puppy is done with house training or easier to deal with.. I feel ready for another!
> 
> My logical brain knows I should wait until Kairi is like 5 or 6 before getting another.. but I know I'm not going to be able to resist that long!


 At least I know I'm not alone lol



Sibe said:


> Have I mentioned today how much I'm in love with Silkens?! Can't wait for the timing to be right.


 One of my friends is heavily considering getting a Silken or a Borzoi within the year. I've decided I'm going to live vicariously through her, they're so cute!


----------



## Tesla

jade5280 said:


> I have a puppy and still want a puppy!



I have a five month old and my SO has a eight months old... I still want more puppies.


----------



## parapluie

Well, it's looking like a Eurasier is in the cards sometime in 2016 depending on breeding schedules! Ahhh!


----------



## Paviche

stitch2 by flintbek, on Flickr

Stitch will be 11 months old in a week. I can't believe it. His first show is on Saturday!


----------



## Avie

Stitch is so pretty! Oh my gosh!


----------



## kcomstoc

I'll post the pictures from today tomorrow, I didn't get pictures of all of the puppies since there were more than just my SO and I there  but I tried to get everyone


----------



## parapluie

kcomstoc said:


> I'll post the pictures from today tomorrow, I didn't get pictures of all of the puppies since there were more than just my SO and I there  but I tried to get everyone


How old were the puppies you saw? Excited to see those cuties!


----------



## kcomstoc

parapluie said:


> How old were the puppies you saw? Excited to see those cuties!


Almost a month *they will be a month on the 20th* They were so cute


----------



## kcomstoc

Ok lots of great dane puppy pictures coming your way  I'll start with Liza since I held her first.....she was also my favorite girl






































Then Will  he was my favorite from the bunch














To be continued...


----------



## Hiraeth

They're adorable! While I'm usually not a huge fan of heavily marked faces, I really like Will's markings. So unique! 

Can't wait to see more


----------



## kcomstoc

Will continued:














Then there was Harriet:


----------



## kcomstoc

I didn't get any of Dolly because she was with another family the whole time, I think there is one of John in the group shot but he was also with a family the whole time

This one is Martin:


























More Liza:


----------



## kcomstoc

Puppies Playing:














Also a group shot of John, I think Dolly is in the very back, I'm holding Will, and Liza is on the lap of the person next to me:


----------



## Hiraeth

Chubby Martin would totally be coming home with me  And probably Will, too. Dolly looks very cute from that last photo, though.

*Can't have more dogs, can't have more dogs, can't have more dogs*.


----------



## kcomstoc

Hiraeth said:


> Chubby Martin would totally be coming home with me  And probably Will, too. Dolly looks very cute from that last photo, though.
> 
> *Can't have more dogs, can't have more dogs, can't have more dogs*.


I looked closer...I don't think I got Dolly, just Liza. lol trust me I tried negotiating with my SO to get a great dane puppy sooner rather than later because at the moment we're thinking 3 years minimum maybe closer to 5 years from now for our first dane puppy. I was trying to say we could wait on the rough collie puppy and get a 2017 great dane puppy. That didn't work lol but at the same time I really wanted my rough collie first it's just so hard to say no to those faces. I met her older dogs and they were all well behaved and friendly. One of the boys was my favorite though he just seemed like a giant goofball


----------



## Miss Bugs

I really can't be adding anybody new till after Happy which hopefully won't be anytime soon BUT I just found out that Sola's Flyball handlers Border Collie Quinnie is getting bred in springtime and Quinnie is perfect


----------



## Avie

Will's splitface is really interesting


----------



## parapluie

I love Will's face! I love that it is almost full black on one side. Thanks for all the photos! I can only imagine how hard it was to go and not get swept up in wanting one!


----------



## kcomstoc

parapluie said:


> I love Will's face! I love that it is almost full black on one side. Thanks for all the photos! I can only imagine how hard it was to go and not get swept up in wanting one!


It was so hard not to say, yea we changed our minds and want one lol but they're all spoken for anyway



Avie said:


> Will's splitface is really interesting


That's the reason he's my favorite


----------



## parapluie

kcomstoc said:


> It was so hard not to say, yea we changed our minds and want one lol but they're all spoken for anyway


Well, that helps  We have been meeting up with a few Eurasiers before we officially decided on getting one and luckily they were all non-adoptable adults because it would have been torture!!


----------



## kcomstoc

parapluie said:


> Well, that helps  We have been meeting up with a few Eurasiers before we officially decided on getting one and luckily they were all non-adoptable adults because it would have been torture!!


It def does help  but I still wanted to get Liza *I would love to get Will but with Jake being so picky about guys it's just safer to get a girl*


----------



## BeeKay

Got an email from my breeder this morning! She's starting to come in season!!! A bit later than we expected but they are going to be doing progesterone testing (her first time breeding this girl) and I should hear something in a few weeks! I'm excited again! I was getting a little disheartened.


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Got an email from my breeder this morning! She's starting to come in season!!! A bit later than we expected but they are going to be doing progesterone testing (her first time breeding this girl) and I should hear something in a few weeks! I'm excited again! I was getting a little disheartened.


That is so exciting! I completely understand how hard it is to wait... I'm waiting to hear from our breeder about her dog coming into season as well. Could be any day now or could be a month away. Hope all goes well with your breeder's progesterone testing!


----------



## BeeKay

Thank you! What kind of dog are you getting??
I hope all goes well too lol


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Thank you! What kind of dog are you getting??
> I hope all goes well too lol


We're getting a Eurasier! I think I read a while back what breed you're getting but I forget now! (So many posts in this thread!!)


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> We're getting a Eurasier! I think I read a while back what breed you're getting but I forget now! (So many posts in this thread!!)


I'm not super familiar with the breed but I just googled and they're so fluffy and I love their faces. I'm getting a pharaoh hound. (I know lol I keep expecting them to shut it down)


----------



## norsesky

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'm ready for puppy number two anytime after April. I'll wait for the right one after that.. and I'm hoping to get another Aussie from the same breeder. I can't even wait and it's so far away!
> 
> OwnedByACDs - You can do it! It's just a bitey, peeing, crazy bundle of joy.. not a total life change or anything.


 I'm getting an Aussie their great dogs


----------



## kcomstoc

Since my SO passed his nursing exam he said as long as we have money saved away we can get the rough collie puppy Spring 2016  I contacted a breeder and setting up a time to meet. I'm very excited because he'll be getting paid like 27/hour and I'm saving up money too working so we should have enough money. Hopefully I can start the puppy on raw and start Jake on raw too


----------



## parapluie

kcomstoc said:


> Since my SO passed his nursing exam he said as long as we have money saved away we can get the rough collie puppy Spring 2016  I contacted a breeder and setting up a time to meet. I'm very excited because he'll be getting paid like 27/hour and I'm saving up money too working so we should have enough money. Hopefully I can start the puppy on raw and start Jake on raw too


Congrats to him on passing and yay for more spring puppies!!!


----------



## sclevenger

kcomstoc said:


> Since my SO passed his nursing exam he said as long as we have money saved away we can get the rough collie puppy Spring 2016  I contacted a breeder and setting up a time to meet. I'm very excited because he'll be getting paid like 27/hour and I'm saving up money too working so we should have enough money. Hopefully I can start the puppy on raw and start Jake on raw too


Omg. Yay! I've been waiting to here this. Congrats to both of you. Can't wait to see collie puppies!


----------



## missc89

kcomstoc said:


> Since my SO passed his nursing exam he said as long as we have money saved away we can get the rough collie puppy Spring 2016  I contacted a breeder and setting up a time to meet. I'm very excited because he'll be getting paid like 27/hour and I'm saving up money too working so we should have enough money. Hopefully I can start the puppy on raw and start Jake on raw too


Yay!!! I'm so happy to hear things are going so well for you! You guys definitely deserve it after everything else you've been through! SO looking forward to seeing your journey!!

I really didn't want to be looking at possible Next Dog already, but SOMEONE on this forum just happens to have one of my top 10 dream breeds and I've already looked into a breeder... who will have a litter this spring... with *THE* dog I love...


----------



## parapluie

missc89 said:


> I really didn't want to be looking at possible Next Dog already, but SOMEONE on this forum just happens to have one of my top 10 dream breeds and I've already looked into a breeder... who will have a litter this spring... with *THE* dog I love...


That's exciting! What breed??


----------



## missc89

parapluie said:


> That's exciting! What breed??


Beauceron. I found ONE breeder that's local-ish (less than 5 hours away) and they have ONE Harlequin Beauce that they're breeding in Spring 2016


----------



## kcomstoc

parapluie said:


> Congrats to him on passing and yay for more spring puppies!!!


Thank you  and yes more spring puppies



sclevenger said:


> Omg. Yay! I've been waiting to here this. Congrats to both of you. Can't wait to see collie puppies!


LOL me too, been waiting a long time. Thank you  I can't wait either, she actually is going to have a girl bred in December but I don't think we'll be ready for those puppies unfortunately



missc89 said:


> Yay!!! I'm so happy to hear things are going so well for you! You guys definitely deserve it after everything else you've been through! SO looking forward to seeing your journey!!
> 
> I really didn't want to be looking at possible Next Dog already, but SOMEONE on this forum just happens to have one of my top 10 dream breeds and I've already looked into a breeder... who will have a litter this spring... with *THE* dog I love...


 thank you, yea after everything that's happened I'm glad we're finally in a place good enough to get a puppy  OMG more puppies!! Can't wait to see your Beauceron


----------



## parapluie

missc89 said:


> Beauceron. I found ONE breeder that's local-ish (less than 5 hours away) and they have ONE Harlequin Beauce that they're breeding in Spring 2016


Awesome! I know, people think I'm crazy that I'm considering 8 hours away "local-ish" but when there are so few breeders of the breed we're looking for it is just exciting to have one I could actually drive to!


----------



## missc89

kcomstoc said:


> thank you, yea after everything that's happened I'm glad we're finally in a place good enough to get a puppy  OMG more puppies!! Can't wait to see your Beauceron


You really deserve the good things coming your way!! ^-^

I was talking to the BF yesterday and I said "I know you were really interested in having a Beauceron as your first dog [but I basically went all childish and said "no you can't have one of my top 10 dogs as your first dog if I'm not getting one"] so I think I have a compromise... if you want a Beauceron, that's cool, but I get one too!" LOL he didn't think that that was a very ah... real compromise. I thought it was perfect. They wouldn't have littermate syndrome because one would be his and one would be mine and we'd almost always be doing things separately with our dogs anyway. Of course if he asked for help I wouldn't turn him down hahaha but I SO WANT a Harlequin Beauce! I would wait YEARS for one if I had to. They would have to have the right kind of temperament too. I blame jade5280 for all of this...




parapluie said:


> Awesome! I know, people think I'm crazy that I'm considering 8 hours away "local-ish" but when there are so few breeders of the breed we're looking for it is just exciting to have one I could actually drive to!


I would drive 12 hours, get a hotel room, and drive 12 hours back for the right dog. You cannot put a price on something like that.


----------



## parapluie

missc89 said:


> I would drive 12 hours, get a hotel room, and drive 12 hours back for the right dog. You cannot put a price on something like that.


I 100% agree. 
Nice negotiation skills with your BF too, haha!


----------



## missc89

It kinda worked? Maybe? XP I have to prove myself with this dog first, so I don't think I'll be getting any pups from her first litter, BUT I can definitely follow the breeder, inquire, and express interest. 

Also I love your username lol yes I speak french


----------



## jade5280

missc89 said:


> I really didn't want to be looking at possible Next Dog already, but SOMEONE on this forum just happens to have one of my top 10 dream breeds and I've already looked into a breeder... who will have a litter this spring... with *THE* dog I love...


 I wish you lived closer to me!!!

Ask the breeder if there are any shows or events near you where you can meet Beaucerons and their people.


----------



## parapluie

missc89 said:


> Also I love your username lol yes I speak french


Oh thank you! I speak limited French (took it in middle and high school, and a little bit in college) but I love it and even though the meaning isn't quite as elegant in English, I've always loved the way parapluie sounds when spoken in French haha!


----------



## kcomstoc

missc89 said:


> You really deserve the good things coming your way!! ^-^
> 
> I was talking to the BF yesterday and I said "I know you were really interested in having a Beauceron as your first dog [but I basically went all childish and said "no you can't have one of my top 10 dogs as your first dog if I'm not getting one"] so I think I have a compromise... if you want a Beauceron, that's cool, but I get one too!" LOL he didn't think that that was a very ah... real compromise. I thought it was perfect. They wouldn't have littermate syndrome because one would be his and one would be mine and we'd almost always be doing things separately with our dogs anyway. Of course if he asked for help I wouldn't turn him down hahaha but I SO WANT a Harlequin Beauce! I would wait YEARS for one if I had to. They would have to have the right kind of temperament too. I blame jade580 for all of this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would drive 12 hours, get a hotel room, and drive 12 hours back for the right dog. You cannot put a price on something like that.


Man I REALLY need to learn negotiation skills from you  OMG I didn't know Beaucerons came in merle!! they're gorgeous  also I was going to drive 16 hours round trip for my rough collie puppy. My SO and I also spent a weekend going to SC just to rescue a bunny (I don't think of it as just rescuing a bunny that's an animal that didn't have a home before and now he has a permanent home) but anyone I tell they're like you did WHAT?!?!? for a bunny?!?!! that's ridiculous. Not to us it's not. 

Sorry got a little sidetracked lol but anyway are you nervous having a puppy around while Sterling is still a puppy himself?


----------



## missc89

kcomstoc said:


> Man I REALLY need to learn negotiation skills from you  OMG I didn't know Beaucerons came in merle!! they're gorgeous  also I was going to drive 16 hours round trip for my rough collie puppy. My SO and I also spent a weekend going to SC just to rescue a bunny (I don't think of it as just rescuing a bunny that's an animal that didn't have a home before and now he has a permanent home) but anyone I tell they're like you did WHAT?!?!? for a bunny?!?!! that's ridiculous. Not to us it's not.
> 
> Sorry got a little sidetracked lol but anyway are you nervous having a puppy around while Sterling is still a puppy himself?


Pfft I'm just in the beginning of the planning stages LOL I really need to prove to myself (more than anyone else) that I can handle Sterling 100% first before I get myself a 2nd dog. I think I'm just leaning way more towards a specific breed right now...





jade5280 said:


> I wish you lived closer to me!!!
> 
> Ask the breeder if there are any shows or events near you where you can meet Beaucerons and their people.


I wish I did tooooooooooooooo!!!!

That's really good advice. Do you think I could bring Sterling to places like that? I think I need more info on dog-life lol


----------



## jade5280

missc89 said:


> I wish I did tooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> That's really good advice. Do you think I could bring Sterling to places like that? I think I need more info on dog-life lol


I think it would be fine if you brought him. I've brought Panzer to a few shows and events that I didn't participate in and just observed. I always ask first just to make sure. We are going to watch an IPO trial next weekend. He has to stay in the car during the trials, but I'm allowed to take him out during breaks.


----------



## missc89

jade5280 said:


> I think it would be fine if you brought him. I've brought Panzer to a few shows and events that I didn't participate in and just observed. I always ask first just to make sure. We are going to watch an IPO trial next weekend. He has to stay in the car during the trials, but I'm allowed to take him out during breaks.


That would be really awesome...


----------



## kcomstoc

missc89 said:


> Pfft I'm just in the beginning of the planning stages LOL I really need to prove to myself (more than anyone else) that I can handle Sterling 100% first before I get myself a 2nd dog. I think I'm just leaning way more towards a specific breed right now...


Sorry I misunderstood, I was thinking man you're crazy getting a puppy when Sterling is still a puppy  it makes more sense to just start researching and getting to know them


----------



## elrohwen

missc89 said:


> I wish I did tooooooooooooooo!!!!
> 
> That's really good advice. Do you think I could bring Sterling to places like that? I think I need more info on dog-life lol


Definitely ask to make sure. AKC confo shows explicitly say no dogs who are not entered. People do bring puppies for socialization, but it would be frowned on to bring a pet who you weren't considering showing. And that's only outdoors where there is lots of space - at indoor shows it's very frowned upon because crating space is at a premium and they don't want people bringing a bunch of extra dogs. UKC is much more laid back about that sort of thing. Not sure where CKC falls.

Agility trials are usually pretty ok about bringing any dog. Though I did go to one that was indoors and tight on space and they said no non-competing dogs inside, but on the grounds was fine.


----------



## Avie

From 0 Beaucerons to 2 Beaucerons on DF within a year-ish.


----------



## mudypony

missc89 said:


> I was talking to the BF yesterday and I said "I know you were really interested in having a Beauceron as your first dog [but I basically went all childish and said "no you can't have one of my top 10 dogs as your first dog if I'm not getting one"] so I think I have a compromise... if you want a Beauceron, that's cool, but I get one too!" LOL he didn't think that that was a very ah... real compromise. I thought it was perfect. They wouldn't have littermate syndrome because one would be his and one would be mine and we'd almost always be doing things separately with our dogs anyway. Of course if he asked for help I wouldn't turn him down hahaha but I SO WANT a Harlequin Beauce! I would wait YEARS for one if I had to. They would have to have the right kind of temperament too. I blame jade5280 for all of this...


OMG I'm soooooo excited for you! ... and totally jealous, I have to admit haha. A Beauce is looking more & more like the perfect breed for me as well, and I'm looking to add one to the family in early 2017 (if all works out as planned!). I'm hoping for a female harlequin (but wouldn't object to a black & tan either!). Will probably be looking for one from lines with bit lower drive and energy as a sort of intro to the breed. You and jade5280 better get ready for billions of questions from me in the next year!


----------



## missc89

mudypony said:


> OMG I'm soooooo excited for you! ... and totally jealous, I have to admit haha. A Beauce is looking more & more like the perfect breed for me as well, and I'm looking to add one to the family in early 2017 (if all works out as planned!). I'm hoping for a female harlequin (but wouldn't object to a black & tan either!). Will probably be looking for one from lines with bit lower drive and energy as a sort of intro to the breed. You and jade5280 better get ready for billions of questions from me in the next year!


I'm only *looking in to them* right now - I have a 6 month old (pup) at home right now and he's a handful enough for me to NOT consider another pup right away. But I'm really liking this breeder I found *shifty eyes*


----------



## jade5280

missc89 said:


> I'm only *looking in to them* right now - I have a 6 month old (pup) at home right now and he's a handful enough for me to NOT consider another pup right away. But I'm really liking this breeder I found *shifty eyes*


Did you message her on FB? I saw she commented on your post.


----------



## missc89

jade5280 said:


> Did you message her on FB? I saw she commented on your post.


Oh that was the breeder!? I thought it was another breeder! OMG Why am I so dumb sometimes lol


----------



## jade5280

missc89 said:


> Oh that was the breeder!? I thought it was another breeder! OMG Why am I so dumb sometimes lol


LOL I would message her just so she doesn't think you were trying to single her out in a bad way or anything.


----------



## missc89

jade5280 said:


> LOL I would message her just so she doesn't think you were trying to single her out in a bad way or anything.


I just did - basically saying I love her work and wondering if I could ask her a few questions regarding her dogs.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

UGH who knew it would be SO HARD to find a poodle breeder! Either they are perfect, but dont ship, or an issue comes up that makes doing business with them a deal breaker ... UGH.


----------



## kcomstoc

OwnedbyACDs said:


> UGH who knew it would be SO HARD to find a poodle breeder! Either they are perfect, but dont ship, or an issue comes up that makes doing business with them a deal breaker ... UGH.


I found a standard poodle breeder in TX that health test and you wouldn't need them to ship to you


----------



## elrohwen

My friend is getting a Welshie around Christmas!! Watson's sister had her first litter around Halloween and my good friend was supposed to get a girl pup, but there was only 1 girl and she was going to a show home. There are 6 boys to choose from, but she's been back and forth on whether she wants a boy. The breeder was fine with her passing on the litter and was going to set her up with friend (there are 3 local litters being born in the spring), but she was also going to keep an eye out for a smaller calmer boy who could work. Well, apparently she's talked my friend into one of the boys! We're going down on Wednesday to meet the pups and I'll take a bunch of pictures. 

The timing is great too. We are going to move in the spring and we'll only be a couple hours away, but too far to see the puppy all the time. Getting the puppy now means we'll have months to hang out with him before we have to move.


----------



## parapluie

elrohwen - So nice to have friends with dogs around! Plus it will be fun to see Watson's sister when you visit!


----------



## frostywolf

Went to the breeder's house to visit and meet the rest of their crew yesterday. Oh my gosh, they live in JRT heaven. 20 acres, but most of it is wild. We took the dogs for a walk on their property. We took them in a few shifts. They've never actually any issues with their dogs, but they don't let their intact JRT males play together due to breed tendencies. I am just in love with their dogs. Raced around at full tilt. Found some sort of a small burrow and were all digging like mad, but still came away when called off. After our walk we sat inside and chatted for a while. They have a fairly small house so we rotated one JRT at a time. There was one boy in particular that kept coming into my lap for kisses and scratching and they were surprised. They said he typically wants ignores new people and doesn't want anything to do with them. Next breeding will likely be in early spring. Co-owned bitch and the other owner gets to choose 2 pups first. One other breeding is planned for late spring. They also said I could come over any time I need a JRT fix. I told them it's dangerous to offer that to me, I might move in.


----------



## TSTrainer

I've just gotten an update! A breeding has taken place! I can expect a puppy home (assuming it took) sometime in march!! Its becoming real and I am SO excited!!


----------



## parapluie

TSTrainer said:


> I've just gotten an update! A breeding has taken place! I can expect a puppy home (assuming it took) sometime in march!! Its becoming real and I am SO excited!!


Hooray!! Exciting news!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Mainois puppy fever is real... 

I insist that I'm not crazy.


----------



## TSTrainer

Omg. Before last nights email I thought I had plenty of time to puppy proof and prepare. Now I don't think anything I do will be good enough. Four months left until I bring home the first dog I've owned in my adult life. GAH!!


----------



## Pomegranate

Aaaaak! I can't control my excitement. I found out today that our breeder is taking our puppy mama (English Springer) in *Friday morning* for an xray to find out about how many puppies she's expecting. They are due sometime around December 5th-9th, and we are #2 pick for the boys. It sounds like she's getting a big baby belly so keep your fingers crossed! I'm making my family insane talking about these puppies!!


----------



## norsesky

My australian shepherd pup, Bailey, is arriving in 2 days!


----------



## taquitos

norsesky said:


> My australian shepherd pup, Bailey, is arriving in 2 days!


Please post photos!!


----------



## sclevenger

Pomegranate said:


> Aaaaak! I can't control my excitement. I found out today that our breeder is taking our puppy mama (English Springer) in *Friday morning* for an xray to find out about how many puppies she's expecting. They are due sometime around December 5th-9th, and we are #2 pick for the boys. It sounds like she's getting a big baby belly so keep your fingers crossed! I'm making my family insane talking about these puppies!!


Yay! ESS was one of the breeds I researched, I love them. Can't wait to see baby springer photos.


----------



## sclevenger

taquitos said:


> Please post photos!!


Yes agreed. Please post photos of the Aussie♡


----------



## norsesky

Here's my little Bailey girl, she is bred by the amazing Skylamere stud. She's arriving in 2 days, we had to fly her to us. She's eight weeks tomorrow, I will be sure to post more pics  these pics she was about 6 and a half weeks old.


----------



## Avie

A chocolate tri, how cute


----------



## kcomstoc

awes what a cutie, I like chocolate tri's


----------



## norsesky

> A chocolate tri, how cute





> awes what a cutie, I like chocolate tri's


Thanks guys I'm super excited for my first aussie. Currently I have a lab cross, a JRT and a boerbul cross GSD. Bailey was the smallest of the litter but by far the cheekiest. The breeder was going to keep her but she has a mild overbite so she can't be bred.


----------



## CrystalGSD

Aw she's so cute!


----------



## norsesky

CrystalGSD said:


> Aw she's so cute!


Thanks I can't wait to meet her


----------



## CrystalGSD

GUYS there is a teeny tiny chance that my family may adopt a puppy. And by tiny, I mean miniscule. Almost non-existent. But I will hold on to the hope, lol


----------



## parapluie

norsesky- She is beautiful!! Can't wait to see more photos when she arrives!


----------



## parapluie

CrystalGSD said:


> GUYS there is a teeny tiny chance that my family may adopt a puppy. And by tiny, I mean miniscule. Almost non-existent. But I will hold on to the hope, lol


Is there a specific puppy available that you're looking into or just a possibility of a puppy soon?


----------



## CrystalGSD

parapluie said:


> Is there a specific puppy available that you're looking into or just a possibility of a puppy soon?


Just the possibility of a puppy in general.


----------



## norsesky

CrystalGSD said:


> GUYS there is a teeny tiny chance that my family may adopt a puppy. And by tiny, I mean miniscule. Almost non-existent. But I will hold on to the hope, lol


Well my dad said there's no way I was getting a puppy or dog (because we have 3) but I still went on waiting lists and when the pups were born I showed him pictures and he had a change of heart! So hold onto your hope, haha


----------



## norsesky

CrystalGSD said:


> GUYS there is a teeny tiny chance that my family may adopt a puppy. And by tiny, I mean miniscule. Almost non-existent. But I will hold on to the hope, lol


Thank you, she's coming tomorrow and I'm so excited I don't know how much studying I'm going to get done for bio tomorrow! Haha, I'll be sure to post tons of pics


----------



## norsesky

parapluie said:


> norsesky- She is beautiful!! Can't wait to see more photos when she arrives!


The last message was for you I made an oops..:doh:


----------



## Kingfisher

I know I haven't been on recently and don't post often, but I finally get to join this thread!

Border collie puppy coming your way Christmas Eve! I lost a young border collie suddenly two months ago, and it just turned out that a friend had just bred his best working dog and is offering me a pup. I'm beyond excited!


----------



## CrystalGSD

gUYS GUYS GUYS
We got a puppy. He's 10 weeks old, Shepherd x Husky mix, and the owner told us the mom was spayed so no more oops litters. WIN-WIN

We named him Hero.  Pictures coming sometime soon!


----------



## norsesky

CrystalGSD said:


> gUYS GUYS GUYS
> We got a puppy. He's 10 weeks old, Shepherd x Husky mix, and the owner told us the mom was spayed so no more oops litters. WIN-WIN
> 
> We named him Hero.  Pictures coming sometime soon!


Congratulations! He is beautiful, I hope Chrystal likes her new brother. I got Bailey yesterday and she has settled in amazing, constantly following me around haha.


----------



## kcomstoc

Congrats Crystal  He is so adorable  can't wait to see more pictures


----------



## CrystalGSD

norsesky said:


> Congratulations! He is beautiful, I hope Chrystal likes her new brother. I got Bailey yesterday and she has settled in amazing, constantly following me around haha.


Thank you! Right now Crystal's kind of neutral towards him, but that's alright. I'm glad Bailey is settling in, that's really good!



kcomstoc said:


> Congrats Crystal  He is so adorable  can't wait to see more pictures


Thank you! 

I think I forgot how much puppies squeal their first couple of nights. It's 12 am and he's at it.


----------



## parapluie

CrystalGSD said:


> gUYS GUYS GUYS
> We got a puppy. He's 10 weeks old, Shepherd x Husky mix, and the owner told us the mom was spayed so no more oops litters. WIN-WIN
> 
> We named him Hero.  Pictures coming sometime soon!


That moved quickly! So excited for you and can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## Avie

Hero's cute!


----------



## Sarazz

Awesome! Cant wait to see pictures of your new addition! I am getting a chocolate Labrador puppy in exactly 3 weeks!! Cant wait!


----------



## CrystalGSD

parapluie said:


> That moved quickly! So excited for you and can't wait to see photos!!


 It was really unexpected! I didn't expect a pup for at least several weeks, if ig all!



Avie said:


> Hero's cute!


 Thank you!



Sarazz said:


> Awesome! Cant wait to see pictures of your new addition! I am getting a chocolate Labrador puppy in exactly 3 weeks!! Cant wait!


 I posted some pictures in the picture forum. I'm excited for you and your future puppy!!


----------



## kcomstoc

I mixed up my days for puppy visit (the great dane puppies are almost 6 weeks old now), usually the puppy visit is saturdays but this week it's on sunday so I got to have the puppies all to myself  happy mistake I got pictures (as much as I can get pictures with puppies climbing on you ) I'll put up pictures maybe tomorrow


----------



## Lodestar

I'm torn between excitement and "what were you even thinking" on my future pup. 

He arrives tomorrow night.


----------



## sclevenger

Lodestar said:


> I'm torn between excitement and "what were you even thinking" on my future pup.
> 
> He arrives tomorrow night.


I feel you. My boy arrives in 3 days. And closer I get the more excitement turns to anxiety and fear of Omg. I'll never sleep again and I'm going to step in pee and he's gonna ear my shoe. Lol.


----------



## Lodestar

sclevenger said:


> I feel you. My boy arrives in 3 days. And closer I get the more excitement turns to anxiety and fear of Omg. I'll never sleep again and I'm going to step in pee and he's gonna ear my shoe. Lol.


Puppies are the cause of so much destruction. lol


----------



## TSTrainer

sclevenger said:


> I feel you. My boy arrives in 3 days. And closer I get the more excitement turns to anxiety and fear of Omg. I'll never sleep again and I'm going to step in pee and he's gonna ear my shoe. Lol.


My pup isn't even born yet (three more weeks!) and I'm already freaking out. We had a puppy in this house just a year ago and I can't even remember anything specific about how we got ready or anything!


----------



## sclevenger

TSTrainer said:


> My pup isn't even born yet (three more weeks!) and I'm already freaking out. We had a puppy in this house just a year ago and I can't even remember anything specific about how we got ready or anything!


It's been a few years since I had a puppy. Everything feels new.


----------



## GrinningDog

SO MUCH PUPPYWAAAAAANT.

*incoherent whining and moaning* 

-.-

Okay, back to the regularly scheduled program...


----------



## parapluie

GoGoGypsy said:


> SO MUCH PUPPYWAAAAAANT.
> 
> *incoherent whining and moaning*
> 
> -.-
> 
> Okay, back to the regularly scheduled program...


I feel you so badly. Dying


----------



## norsesky

This may cure or worsen your puppy fever


----------



## parapluie

norsesky said:


> This may cure or worsen your puppy fever


Totally worsens but in the best way  SO adorable!!


----------



## norsesky

Thanks, don't know why the last pic is upside down haha


----------



## Laurelin

So I bought a crate online today for a bigger dog.... 

It starts. I am nesting. xD


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

norsesky said:


> This may cure or worsen your puppy fever


Much worse. I have Aussie puppy fever so bad.. and you just.. I'm gonna cry now.. 

Cute puppy!



Laurelin said:


> So I bought a crate online today for a bigger dog....
> 
> It starts. I am nesting. xD


I bought a smaller one for "agility trials". When in reality we all know it is a backup in case I accidentally end up with another Aussie in the next year or so..


----------



## Laurelin

I think I'm going to gather up stuff until it becomes 'Might as well get a dog to go with it!'


----------



## Laurelin

In all seriousness I've decided to start seriously looking in hopes of adding a puppy next fall. 

There is a litter this spring I like a lot but I'm not sure I will be ready or if I will qualify for a pup from that breeder. But I also know a couple other breeders that sometimes breed the same lines so that's an option too. I am going to go ahead and fill out the ideal breeder's application though.

I just must hold out on a couple local litters that are coming up but not exactly what I want.

My family is going to think I'm crazy.


----------



## TSTrainer

Laurelin said:


> So I bought a crate online today for a bigger dog....
> 
> It starts. I am nesting. xD


I've had a crate since last year (I actually need a bigger one because I changed my mind on breed) and that was when I was working in non-dog related retail. Now, I'm a trainer at a pet supply store and now I've got a box full of toys and chews inside that I've been collecting weekly since I now have a discount. I can't stop!


----------



## parapluie

TSTrainer said:


> I've had a crate since last year (I actually need a bigger one because I changed my mind on breed) and that was when I was working in non-dog related retail. Now, I'm a trainer at a pet supply store and now I've got a box full of toys and chews inside that I've been collecting weekly since I now have a discount. I can't stop!


I can only imagine! Every time I enter a store with pet-related items I have to hold myself back. It's a sickness  haha


----------



## TSTrainer

Since I'm always in the presence of new merchandise and promotions and CLEARANCE I take stuff home almost every day. I am avoiding bringing food and treats because I still have a few months but I think I've read the ingredients and nutritional information on every brand. Shameless.


----------



## norsesky

All you puppy fevers that need a puppy rush, I've started a thread for bailey. Check it out of you need an overflow of cuteness haha.

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog...fe-thread.html (Bailey's Photo/life thread)


----------



## missc89

OMG RED TRI AUSSIE!! CUUUUTE!


Okay, so BF and I have talked about it, and I am officially on track for a 2017 spring / summer Beauceron puppy!


----------



## kcomstoc

missc89 said:


> OMG RED TRI AUSSIE!! CUUUUTE!
> 
> 
> Okay, so BF and I have talked about it, and I am officially on track for a 2017 spring / summer Beauceron puppy!


YAY!!!! another Beauceron  you wanted a blue merle one right? Are you thinking boy or girl?


----------



## missc89

kcomstoc said:


> YAY!!!! another Beauceron  you wanted a blue merle one right? Are you thinking boy or girl?


Yep - definitely a harlequin. Honestly? Whatever temperament meshes with mine. I JUST sent my email to the breeder.


----------



## Lodestar

This puppy is absolutely perfect so far. He's already potty trained himself.


----------



## Kingfisher

Laurelin said:


> In all seriousness I've decided to start seriously looking in hopes of adding a puppy next fall.
> 
> There is a litter this spring I like a lot but I'm not sure I will be ready or if I will qualify for a pup from that breeder. But I also know a couple other breeders that sometimes breed the same lines so that's an option too. I am going to go ahead and fill out the ideal breeder's application though.
> 
> I just must hold out on a couple local litters that are coming up but not exactly what I want.
> 
> My family is going to think I'm crazy.


What are you looking for? I know you've waffled a bit.


----------



## Laurelin

Kingfisher said:


> What are you looking for? I know you've waffled a bit.


Like 99% sure it'll be a female border collie. 

Occasionally tempted by seeing really awesome athletic ACDs. But I think a BC will be a better bet to get what I want at this point. 

(I think those will be my next couple of dogs)


----------



## Kingfisher

Laurelin said:


> Like 99% sure it'll be a female border collie.
> 
> Occasionally tempted by seeing really awesome athletic ACDs. But I think a BC will be a better bet to get what I want at this point.
> 
> (I think those will be my next couple of dogs)


I fully, fully support this. I'm a bad influence. 

There's a teeny, evil little female in the litter were picking from. I'm absolutely head over heels for her. Too bad this is a dog for my mother, and I can't afford two. She'd be coming home with me ASAP.


----------



## Laurelin

Where are you located? Hahaha

I like both breeds a lot for different reasons. Both have pros and cons...

We'll see how it plays out but I'd really like a breeder pup from a breeder who breeds for performance of some kind. I keep going back and forth on the timing. I guess we will see what plays out with Hank and Summer's age. Summer is going strong for a near 12 year old though. 

I really really really want a disc dog (and obviously agility too)


----------



## Kingfisher

Ha! I'm in Colorado, the litter is in Nebraska. They're quite solidly working bred, no performance of any sort. I love the working bred ones and need them to do our recreational stock work, but I'd probably be looking for more performance breeding as a serious agility prospect. When the bank account gets bigger I'll get into agility. I take dog stuff too seriously to try to do it cheaply. So it's just trick training for us for now!

Of course I'm going to be the bad influence that says just get a pup noooooowww......


----------



## Dogsignalfire

The working malinois want is... strong...

The showline Golden want is also strong...

Who should come first omg. Can I even have 2 dogs, in the end? Assuming I can only have one, who should be THE one? Field line or show line Golden Retriever? Malinois? Showline Malinois? Wait, I like working mals. Yes, definitely Malinois. But I also love Golden retrievers. 

scream

What is life


----------



## Laurelin

Kingfisher said:


> Ha! I'm in Colorado, the litter is in Nebraska. They're quite solidly working bred, no performance of any sort. I love the working bred ones and need them to do our recreational stock work, but I'd probably be looking for more performance breeding as a serious agility prospect. When the bank account gets bigger I'll get into agility. I take dog stuff too seriously to try to do it cheaply. So it's just trick training for us for now!
> 
> Of course I'm going to be the bad influence that says just get a pup noooooowww......


I kind of have my eye on a specific line/breeder (though if not that breeder, maybe a related litter as I see her studs used at other breeders). I've really liked what I have seen- very human and dog social, fun dogs, stable, built gorgeously and very drivey typically.... but all my friends have related males. Never met a related female. I'm hoping another friend may get a related female. Then I can creep on her dog too. 

I like the idea of working bred but I just don't encounter enough that I know where they came from? I ask and it's always 'off a farm'...


----------



## PatriciafromCO

someone please go by this puppy ... lol lol lol ... So happy the breeder would trust me with such a beautiful pup... but I can't Abhik still needs me for still being a puppy.. So it's up to one of yall to go buy this pup and end my torment..


----------



## TSTrainer

I am assuming its not very productive to ask the breeder for updates while puppies are still in the womb, but I want to so badly!

Also, a friend of mine is getting an Irish Wolfhound puppy in late summer... I am so looking forward to that!


----------



## parapluie

PatriciafromCO said:


> someone please go by this puppy ... lol lol lol ... So happy the breeder would trust me with such a beautiful pup... but I can't Abhik still needs me for still being a puppy.. So it's up to one of yall to go buy this pup and end my torment..


That is a gorgeous puppy!!


----------



## BeeKay

I guess I'm just on here to whine. Progesterone levels are still low for the girl. So no breeding has taken place ?. We talked today and there's a possibility of 2 litters at once or very close together but trying to get ready for this dog when I have no clue when I'll get him is just ugh. I know you can't control when girls go into heat but I just want her to get pregnant already!!! She said she's taking another 1-2 year break after this too ???


----------



## Equinox

Well, now that the deposit has been placed and everything, I guess I'll share here. My part time roommate/close family friend/cousin is getting this puppy and picking her up in a few weeks. I'll be living with her for the first week or two to help with socialization, potty training, and shaping and helping her out with supplies and everything. I'll be very involved in this puppy's life so I imagine she'll help cure my puppy fever for at least a while!

She's a racing line and pet line/diluted racing line Siberian Husky. 



















I picked out the breeder for his involvement with his dogs (past and present) and for his emphasis on biddability and moderation. My cousin wanted the husky look and I found a compromise between her aesthetic preference and the assumption that she will need a more middle-of-the-road, handler oriented dog.


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> I guess I'm just on here to whine. Progesterone levels are still low for the girl. So no breeding has taken place &#55357;&#56862;. We talked today and there's a possibility of 2 litters at once or very close together but trying to get ready for this dog when I have no clue when I'll get him is just ugh. I know you can't control when girls go into heat but I just want her to get pregnant already!!! She said she's taking another 1-2 year break after this too &#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;&#55357;&#56877;


We're waiting for the mother to go into heat (and have been told it will probably be around late February/early March based on previous heat cycles)... but the waiting is torture. I can't even imagine how hard it will be once we get closer and the days are just slowly ticking away waiting! Also, in general, this breed's breeders in the US and Canada only breed every year or two years so I'm hoping beyond hope that it takes and there are enough puppies to go around for everyone on the list! 



Equinox said:


> She's a racing line and pet line/diluted racing line Siberian Husky.


She is gorgeous!


----------



## TSTrainer

BeeKay said:


> I guess I'm just on here to whine. Progesterone levels are still low for the girl. So no breeding has taken place ?. We talked today and there's a possibility of 2 litters at once or very close together but trying to get ready for this dog when I have no clue when I'll get him is just ugh. I know you can't control when girls go into heat but I just want her to get pregnant already!!! She said she's taking another 1-2 year break after this too ???


This happened with my breeder. One bitch went into season a few weeks later than expected and the one my puppy is coming from went a few weeks early. There will be pups born within three weeks of each other on the ground when I get mine home. Not ideal but I don't have an issue with it, and my chances of getting a smaller female are higher with two litters (depending if he is going to choose my pup based on all available puppies or if he is going to stick with the original litter we had planned for).


----------



## MysticRealm

I should be picking up this little guy on Sunday!








14 week old CKC (canadian kennel club) registered Pomeranian. THe people on the wait list for him changed their minds, then the breeder kept him for a bit because he was so small they wanted to make sure he was going to be nice and healthy. THey sound really happy to sell him to me after describing myself and asking questions, but I won't be totally relaxed till I have him picked up and paid for because his ad is still on kijiji, and they didn't take a deposit (I even asked them if they wanted one and they said no) so I'm hoping that if someone who can pick him up sooner comes along that seems a decent home they don't sell him out from under me.


----------



## Pasarella

Such a fluffy adorable baby! That wouldn't be very nice for them to sell him to someone else,knowing you are going to pick him up.Good luck with him!


----------



## Pasarella

Waiting for my female to come in heat too.Was hoping she will start early,because two of my other females are in heat,but looks she is going to hold on her own schedule,so she should come in heat in February.Which actually is a bit of a problem,I could get a few very crazy days running across whole Latvia. She usually is ready to breed around 19th-21th August and February.Now on this 19th February I have to be in another city,pretty far away from her and the male we are going to,because the next two days one of my previous puppies is in need of a handler in his first shows in Junior class.Hope she starts a bit early or a bit late or I have no idea how I'm going to manage that.
So excited abut this breeding.The main goal to it is to produce potential working dogs as the female is an excellent worker underground,but the sir is excellent tracker above ground,also he has an excellent anatomy so we have pretty good chance on fixing some of my females faults.Already tried to breed them once this year on August,but the female didn't conceive.Now I have 5 people(four of them hunters)waiting on them so now everything has to go well.


----------



## MysticRealm

Pasarella said:


> Such a fluffy adorable baby! That wouldn't be very nice for them to sell him to someone else,knowing you are going to pick him up.Good luck with him!


Thanks. I don't think that they will, but I don't know the breeder personally, and people aren't always good. I do think they want a great home for the pup and I think they think I would be a good home (I'm a dog groomer and my dog(s) come with me to work everyday). Though the ad is still up, it hasn't been reposted or bumped since I said I would take him and is now over 10 pages back in the website (though it's still on the first page if you specifically search for a pom). I'll just feel better once he's in my arms and on his way to my house!


----------



## taquitos

MysticRealm said:


> I should be picking up this little guy on Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 week old CKC (canadian kennel club) registered Pomeranian. THe people on the wait list for him changed their minds, then the breeder kept him for a bit because he was so small they wanted to make sure he was going to be nice and healthy. THey sound really happy to sell him to me after describing myself and asking questions, but I won't be totally relaxed till I have him picked up and paid for because his ad is still on kijiji, and they didn't take a deposit (I even asked them if they wanted one and they said no) so I'm hoping that if someone who can pick him up sooner comes along that seems a decent home they don't sell him out from under me.


Cutie!

May I ask what breeder?


----------



## cookieface

I want a puppy. I don't need a puppy and can't really handle another dog, but I want a puppy.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

I want both a showline golden and a cray cray malinois pup. Not sure which one should come first. ;; 

(I also want a borzoi and gsd and many other things that I guess have to come later)

I kind of feel like having the showline golden first would be easier with training and raising in general for both dogs. But I really want a Mal. 

SIGH




Equinox said:


>


ALSO, AH.


----------



## parapluie

sclevenger said:


> It's been a few years since I had a puppy. Everything feels new.


Where are the puppy photos??


----------



## Equinox

parapluie said:


> She is gorgeous!


She's definitely cute!! I'm super curious what her adult coat and markings will look like!



Dogsignalfire said:


> ALSO, AH.


RIGHT? Ain't a Mal or a GSD but it's a puppy and only like 25% my responsibility, so I'm down  

Also any idea what your timeline will be for a puppy?


----------



## sclevenger

parapluie said:


> Where are the puppy photos??


I'm so sorry, I completely forgot that I didn't make a new thread for my new puppy. 

I promise I will get on that, I wanted to be ablessed to post pictures like everyone else, instead of little thumbnails but I'm not sure how. And I exclusively use mobile.


----------



## Mirzam

PatriciafromCO said:


> someone please go by this puppy ... lol lol lol ... So happy the breeder would trust me with such a beautiful pup... but I can't Abhik still needs me for still being a puppy.. So it's up to one of yall to go buy this pup and end my torment..


What a temptation! I am about to put a deposit down for a CO puppy. I would get her either October 2016 or May 2017 depending on when the breeding takes place.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Equinox said:


> Also any idea what your timeline will be for a puppy?


Pretty much whenever I can move into my own place without a roommate- better if I OWN a place, so that potential puppy destruction doesn't cost me a bajillion moneys LOL.
At this point, it can be any time after June 2016 for sure. But ~my future is unclear~, since I want to quit my job here, and don't know where the next job will be yet. :s So much stuff up in the air.

But if I were to PREDICT, I would think that I would be ready by early 2017, hopefully!! But blah, everything is up in the air for now. BLAH

I get a much more accurate idea of what's happening by June 2016 (when I request to work from home OR quit my job if they don't let me LOL).


----------



## Hiraeth

PatriciafromCO said:


> someone please go by this puppy ... lol lol lol ... So happy the breeder would trust me with such a beautiful pup... but I can't Abhik still needs me for still being a puppy.. So it's up to one of yall to go buy this pup and end my torment..


You stop this right now! 

*I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog*


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

This thread is so not helping my puppy want, right now. I am so excited about the puppy I am getting in the spring!


----------



## Pomom

I may have found her tonight! She's an adult but I'm replying here anyhow. Hope y'all don't mind! Hope crossed over in March and I was prepared to go dogless for a spell looking for the perfect fit after Pippin left me (he's 14) but what if the perfect fit shows up early?!?


----------



## parapluie

Pompom -- sometimes things have a funny way of working out in just the right way. Tell us more about this new dog and how you found her!


----------



## TSTrainer

Today is the due date!! I emailed my breeder last night asking about official price and if be wants a deposit because be never mentioned it (just to have an excuse to email him, really) so hopefully he gets back to me soon with updates and pics! I am so excited!


----------



## Pomom

parapluie said:


> Pompom -- sometimes things have a funny way of working out in just the right way. Tell us more about this new dog and how you found her!


Well it looks like there is someone ahead of me to look at her  I was emailing breeders looking to get on a waiting list and this breeder just mentioned she had a 3.5 yo champion available already spayed. The more I thought about the more excited I got. Well I emailed back last night and someone is coming to see her tomorrow.



TSTrainer said:


> Today is the due date!! I emailed my breeder last night asking about official price and if be wants a deposit because be never mentioned it (just to have an excuse to email him, really) so hopefully he gets back to me soon with updates and pics! I am so excited!


Wow! So exciting!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Mirzam said:


> What a temptation! I am about to put a deposit down for a CO puppy. I would get her either October 2016 or May 2017 depending on when the breeding takes place.


Congratulations  Love the breed hope you find the pup your looking for.. Yes that wonderful male puppy has been sold. Always for the better when it's not the right time...


----------



## PatriciafromCO

TSTrainer said:


> Today is the due date!! I emailed my breeder last night asking about official price and if be wants a deposit because be never mentioned it (just to have an excuse to email him, really) so hopefully he gets back to me soon with updates and pics! I am so excited!


Yay Sending good thoughts your way !!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Hiraeth said:


> You stop this right now!
> 
> *I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog, I don't need another dog*


lol lol lol lol .. sorry lol...


----------



## PatriciafromCO

TheDarkestMinds said:


> This thread is so not helping my puppy want, right now. I am so excited about the puppy I am getting in the spring!


Hang in there !!!!


----------



## Mirzam

PatriciafromCO said:


> Congratulations  Love the breed hope you find the pup your looking for.. Yes that wonderful male puppy has been sold. Always for the better when it's not the right time...


Well, a male wouldn't have worked, I already have a male in the house. I am very excited about the breeder and am happy to wait as long as it takes to get one of her puppies. I hope to have some conversations with you about COs in the coming months!


----------



## kcomstoc

That puppy was gorgeous  I can't wait to get my puppy hopefully in the Spring sometime


----------



## TSTrainer

My breeder just emailed to say that we have a litter on the ground! Five pups, three boys and two girls. I'm crossing my fingers that I can claim one of the girls


----------



## Mirzam

Woo hoo! Very excited for you!


----------



## parapluie

TSTrainer - yay!!! Keep us updated! Living vicariously through all of you until mine is here hahah


----------



## PatriciafromCO

*TSTrainer* "awesome" keep you in my thoughts a little puppy girl is yours....


----------



## Pomom

The little girl I thought got sold out from under me was still available! I brought her home today!










I gotta start her own thread! Her name is Cecelia


----------



## PatriciafromCO

*Pomom* oh she's a cutie !! Poms are just one of those breeds that make you happy... <3 glad you got her.....


----------



## Pomom

TSTrainer said:


> My breeder just emailed to say that we have a litter on the ground! Five pups, three boys and two girls. I'm crossing my fingers that I can claim one of the girls


All the best! Have you heard anything more?


----------



## Pomom

PatriciafromCO said:


> *Pomom* oh she's a cutie !! Poms are just one of those breeds that make you happy... <3 glad you got her.....


Thanks, Patricia!


----------



## TSTrainer

Pomom said:


> All the best! Have you heard anything more?


No, not yet! I'm guessing there not gonna be much more info for the next couple of weeks until their personalities start to shine more. I want a higher energy, brave puppy so hopefully one of the girls fits the bill


----------



## parapluie

So happy it all worked out, Pomom! She is adorable!


----------



## Mirzam

Pomom said:


> The little girl I thought got sold out from under me was still available! I brought her home today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta start her own thread! Her name is Cecelia


Oh my goodness she is lovely. I am so happy you got her. It was in the stars she was yours.


----------



## Pomom

She is lovely. Thanks you guys! We are having some SA issues but that's a story for anther thread. I also changed her name to Ceeley cuz Cecelia was just a mouthful!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Well this happened today...Technically yesterday . His whole story is in the picture section. I am thinking his name is going to be Cosmo. He is a chihuahua (mom) and yorkie/shitzu (dad mix).

So much for waiting for spring.


----------



## Pomom

Wow! Congrats! That heart on his chest is so neat!


----------



## TheDarkestMinds

Thank you! And I know, I just love his markings. His first day went really well. Only a couple of accidents!


----------



## Equinox

Well...























































New Year kisses!


----------



## parapluie

Those eyes! And the third photo down with the two of them together ❤


----------



## CrystalGSD

Oh my gosh! That puppy is so precious! < 3


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Year kisses!


OMG, seriously!?!?!? 

NEED MORE INFO.


----------



## Equinox

parapluie said:


> Those eyes! And the third photo down with the two of them together ❤


Haha yeah! They're super blue, and Siege's been the best momma dog.



CrystalGSD said:


> Oh my gosh! That puppy is so precious! < 3


She is! She's ridiculously cute.



mudypony said:


> OMG, seriously!?!?!?
> 
> NEED MORE INFO.


Hahaha I've mentioned it earlier that my cousin/good friend was getting a Sibe (from a breeder I found and picked out for her)...but a few things changed since then. Like me moving in and us talking more about what it takes to own a dog and what goals we might have in the future for the dog. The end result is that we are co-owning her, the paperwork has us both down as owners, and while my cousin pays for everything, I do all socialization, training, shaping, etc. She'll have the puppy for hikes and camping when she's older and I get the puppy to cure my puppy fever and to dabble in performance with later. If we try out urban mushing it'd be fun to get Siege in a harness alongside her (and maybe Trent if he stops injuring himself lol). 

I am loving her so far!! Considering she's a Sibe, she seems to be as good as they get


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> Hahaha I've mentioned it earlier that my cousin/good friend was getting a Sibe (from a breeder I found and picked out for her)...but a few things changed since then. Like me moving in and us talking more about what it takes to own a dog and what goals we might have in the future for the dog. The end result is that we are co-owning her, the paperwork has us both down as owners, and while my cousin pays for everything, I do all socialization, training, shaping, etc. She'll have the puppy for hikes and camping when she's older and I get the puppy to cure my puppy fever and to dabble in performance with later. If we try out urban mushing it'd be fun to get Siege in a harness alongside her (and maybe Trent if he stops injuring himself lol).
> 
> I am loving her so far!! Considering she's a Sibe, she seems to be as good as they get


That's so awesome; sounds like the best of both worlds! Her blue eyes are absolutely stunning!!

Siege looks like she's in love with her (but, I mean, how could she NOT??). Have you/your cousin picked a name for her at all?


----------



## Equinox

mudypony said:


> That's so awesome; sounds like the best of both worlds! Her blue eyes are absolutely stunning!!
> 
> Siege looks like she's in love with her (but, I mean, how could she NOT??). Have you/your cousin picked a name for her at all?


Yeah it definitely is!! I've been feeling the puppy fever like crazy (it's been almost 7 years) and honestly, I'm really enjoying this puppy raising thing! My cousin was dead set on a Siberian so I'm really happy I found a breeder that pays more attention to the traits that I want to see in a dog. I love, love, love so much about her. She's sassy and so confident and very trusting. And very smart and social too. Food and toy drives are looking good! 

And yeah, her eyes are super super blue right now! She's very young though so they'll get clearer and lighter soon (I'm seeing changes already). I named her Kirin/Kin (my cousin ha another name for her but she responds to them all haha).


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> Yeah it definitely is!! I've been feeling the puppy fever like crazy (it's been almost 7 years) and honestly, I'm really enjoying this puppy raising thing! My cousin was dead set on a Siberian so I'm really happy I found a breeder that pays more attention to the traits that I want to see in a dog. I love, love, love so much about her. She's sassy and so confident and very trusting. And very smart and social too. Food and toy drives are looking good!
> 
> And yeah, her eyes are super super blue right now! She's very young though so they'll get clearer and lighter soon (I'm seeing changes already). I named her Kirin/Kin (my cousin ha another name for her but she responds to them all haha).


I love the name! Sounds like she fits in just perfectly.

And, I completely understand the puppy fever! I missed out on puppyhood with Duke (got him in the height of his crazy teenage period haha), so the last puppy was my mom's dog 13 years ago. It's like torture waiting for the right time to get a puppy. I just want a puppy SOOOOOOO bad.... okay, rant over.. for now.


----------



## CrystalGSD

Equinox said:


>


Obsessed <3 what a cutie, she's gonna grow up to be a stunning dog.


----------



## Equinox

mudypony said:


> I love the name! Sounds like she fits in just perfectly.
> 
> And, I completely understand the puppy fever! I missed out on puppyhood with Duke (got him in the height of his crazy teenage period haha), so the last puppy was my mom's dog 13 years ago. It's like torture waiting for the right time to get a puppy. I just want a puppy SOOOOOOO bad.... okay, rant over.. for now.


Thank you!! She's named for the Chinese mythological animal 

Hahaha yeah 13 years sounds unbearable!! I love, love, love puppies. Even with all the hard work, it's just so enjoyable! I'm running on about 2 hours of sleep a night right now but it's SOO worth it. I'll upload a few puppy videos just for you and post it to Kirin's photo thread in a bit. When do you think you'll finally get your puppy?? 



CrystalGSD said:


> Obsessed <3 what a cutie, she's gonna grow up to be a stunning dog.


Thank you!! She is and I really think she will, too. I hope she keeps her markings as she grows, and it'll be really interesting to see what her coat color becomes. She's a unique little Sibe baby which I'm really happy with too because I'm not generally keen on the typical markings and colors. 

Still working on the other DSLR photos, so posting cellphone pics in the meanwhile haha

"ERMAHGERD FOOD"


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> Thank you!! She's named for the Chinese mythological animal
> 
> Hahaha yeah 13 years sounds unbearable!! I love, love, love puppies. Even with all the hard work, it's just so enjoyable! I'm running on about 2 hours of sleep a night right now but it's SOO worth it. I'll upload a few puppy videos just for you and post it to Kirin's photo thread in a bit. When do you think you'll finally get your puppy??


It IS unbearable!! I literally don't know how it's been so long without a crazy puppy taking over my life. And, I was in elementary school when my mom's dog was a puppy, so I didn't even get the full puppy experience then. I love puppies, and it's killing me not getting one right NOW.

I'm thinking early 2017 will be the soonest I can get a puppy (have to get out of this apartment first), and I'm 90% sure it's going to be a female Beauceron. My family thinks I'm nuts getting a breed that's higher energy/drive than Duke is, but I LOVE the energy & drive! :redface:

Looking forward to Kirin videos!! op2:


----------



## Equinox

mudypony said:


> It IS unbearable!! I literally don't know how it's been so long without a crazy puppy taking over my life. And, I was in elementary school when my mom's dog was a puppy, so I didn't even get the full puppy experience then. I love puppies, and it's killing me not getting one right NOW.
> 
> I'm thinking early 2017 will be the soonest I can get a puppy (have to get out of this apartment first), and I'm 90% sure it's going to be a female Beauceron. My family thinks I'm nuts getting a breed that's higher energy/drive than Duke is, but I LOVE the energy & drive! :redface:
> 
> Looking forward to Kirin videos!! op2:


Videos posted  And super super random but I always thought you were older than me!! But sounds like you're right around my age or younger? Whoa! 

And hey, just one more year to go! I'm really enjoying having a puppy right now, and this will definitely help me hold out until my Mal puppy in a couple years (so I'm with you on loving drivey dogs). The funny thing is that I'm actually kinda iffy on puppies compared to adult dogs (in that I don't really connect well with puppies and very much prefer owning adults with set personalities). But gosh they are so SO cute and they're just so eager and responsive.


----------



## Sibe

Gaaaaaaaaaah. They'll be due before we have a house, so really can't get one, but I'm hoping to go over for socializing and such after they're born.









Dad's back looks pretty arched in that stack, so here's a movement pic.









I've met both dogs, soooo sweet and lovely. Here's a pic I took of mom.









"
Phoebe: UKC CH, IntCH Firebirds Smoke’N Fire Brindle CGC, NW2 is the first Silken to title in the sport of K9 Nosework. She is pointed in LGRA. Phoebe’s first conformation show was the 2011 Silkenfest where she won Best of Opposite Sex in the Puppy Sweepstakes. Phoebe earned her International Championship in one weekend with four V-1 ratings and a Reserve Rare Breed Best in Show win. She earned her UKC championship with three Best in Breed wins. She is now working toward her Grand championship.
Phoebe 6 out of 7 puppies from her first two litters that have earned their UKC Championships. Four of them also have legs toward their Grand Championships and one is a Best in Show winner.
Phoebe has a wonderful, loving temperament and is willing to try anything I have asked her to do. 
Oliver: UKC CH Firebird Clayborn Sea Dragon is still young, but is proving to be well rounded. Oliver loves chasing the lure and is LGRA pointed. He is ASFA certified to lure course, but I haven’t been able to get him to a trial yet. He easily earned his UKC Championship as well as his first leg towards his Grand Championship.
Oliver is a sweet, loving boy. He is very social and cuddly. Oliver is a fairly high energy boy who loves to play either with people or the other dogs.
Both parents are MDRI and CEA clear, CERF: normal, Cardiac: normal and Thyroid: normal. Phoebe is an F3 from Joe the Whippet and Oliver is an F3 from Tilly the Borzoi.
Phoebe is 22” and Oliver is 23.25.” This litter will be double clear by heritage. 
Oliver is the son of Donny who sired Phoebe’s Sherwood Forest litter. It will be interesting to see how similar the litters are."


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> Videos posted  And super super random but I always thought you were older than me!! But sounds like you're right around my age or younger? Whoa!
> 
> And hey, just one more year to go! I'm really enjoying having a puppy right now, and this will definitely help me hold out until my Mal puppy in a couple years (so I'm with you on loving drivey dogs). The funny thing is that I'm actually kinda iffy on puppies compared to adult dogs (in that I don't really connect well with puppies and very much prefer owning adults with set personalities). But gosh they are so SO cute and they're just so eager and responsive.


Must be around the same age haha! I'm a senior in college right now. 

I hope the next year goes by quickly *fingers crossed*! I can't wait to have a puppy to work with who can hopefully do the things Duke can't (rally is probably at the top of that list). Duke needs so much work with his reactivity before we can move on to some fun stuff, plus his energy level is so much lower since he turned 2. It'll be fun to work on something other than reactivity stuff with the puppy. I feel like that's all I do anymore hahaha


----------



## Equinox

mudypony said:


> Must be around the same age haha! I'm a senior in college right now.
> 
> I hope the next year goes by quickly *fingers crossed*! I can't wait to have a puppy to work with who can hopefully do the things Duke can't (rally is probably at the top of that list). Duke needs so much work with his reactivity before we can move on to some fun stuff, plus his energy level is so much lower since he turned 2. It'll be fun to work on something other than reactivity stuff with the puppy. I feel like that's all I do anymore hahaha


Oh cool! I graduated just half a year ago (summer '15) so we're really close in age! Haha and yeahh, I got Siege while I was in an apartment with Trent as a senior in college, so that was all sorts of fun 

I'm really excited for you to finally get your puppy! Can't wait for photos. Have you met many Beaucerons before? I definitely recommend it as there can be a lot of variety in the breed, and it can be hard to get a feel for a breed just on paper. They're very nice dogs though, and luckily are not extreme in any way  I'm a big fan of Gideon (#1 confo Beauceron right now) and when you start looking, I definitely recommend getting in touch with his owner so she can let you know about any litters he'll sire.


----------



## mudypony

Equinox said:


> Oh cool! I graduated just half a year ago (summer '15) so we're really close in age! Haha and yeahh, I got Siege while I was in an apartment with Trent as a senior in college, so that was all sorts of fun
> 
> I'm really excited for you to finally get your puppy! Can't wait for photos. Have you met many Beaucerons before? I definitely recommend it as there can be a lot of variety in the breed, and it can be hard to get a feel for a breed just on paper. They're very nice dogs though, and luckily are not extreme in any way  I'm a big fan of Gideon (#1 confo Beauceron right now) and when you start looking, I definitely recommend getting in touch with his owner so she can let you know about any litters he'll sire.


Oh yeah, we're really close in age! Haha... getting a dog in college is not something I'd recommend to most people, but it's worked out well for me & Duke. He's literally been pretty close to perfect for me at this stage in my life.

Haven't met any Beaucerons... yet! That's the next step & will be final deciding factor in determining whether they're right for me. It's proving darn near impossible to find any to meet in Michigan, so I might have to see if there are any Beauceron owners around LA that I can meet with when I'm visiting my dad this summer. On paper they sound perfect for me, just need to make sure that transfers to real life. Gideon is an absolutely stunning dog, and I'll definitely make sure to check for any Gideon litters. Having a Gideon baby would be AMAZING.

GSDs are still high on my list for future dogs. The main factor holding me back from considering them right now is the amount of shedding. I don't mind the shedding, but several family members hate it, mainly my brother who might be living with me next year. The Beauce's level of shedding seems much more manageable from what I've heard. I did meet a Dutch Shepherd a couple months ago, and, man, that dog was awesome. Just don't think I'm ready for THAT much energy; they seem to be on a level above GSDs & Beauces. I like their slightly smaller size a lot though. 

I really just want a solid, confident dog with a decent energy level/drive and handler focus. Have to admit, the pressure of raising a puppy who turns into a solid adult dog kind of terrifies me a bit but at the same time I'm extremely excited for the challenge.


----------



## Sibe

Staaaaaahp! Two litters coming! I can't take it! This is going to be more of a performance litter too. I neeeeeeeed.


----------



## jade5280

mudypony said:


> Haven't met any Beaucerons... yet! That's the next step & will be final deciding factor in determining whether they're right for me. It's proving darn near impossible to find any to meet in Michigan, so I might have to see if there are any Beauceron owners around LA that I can meet with when I'm visiting my dad this summer. On paper they sound perfect for me, just need to make sure that transfers to real life. Gideon is an absolutely stunning dog, and I'll definitely make sure to check for any Gideon litters. Having a Gideon baby would be AMAZING.


 Are you on the Beaucerons of North America FB group? I'm sure there are people near you who would be willing to meet. I didn't even know there were multiple Beaucerons within a 30 minute drive of me until joining the group!


----------



## kcomstoc

so I set up a date to meet my Rough Collie breeder, February 24th....hopefully the weather is good and my SO won't have to work


----------



## mudypony

jade5280 said:


> Are you on the Beaucerons of North America FB group? I'm sure there are people near you who would be willing to meet. I didn't even know there were multiple Beaucerons within a 30 minute drive of me until joining the group!


Yep! I joined a few months ago. Love seeing all the Beauceron pictures pop up in my FB feed haha! I've been keeping an eye out for anyone who mentions they're in Michigan but should probably just go ahead & make my own post to ask. If there's no one close by, my backup plan is a meet up next summer when I'm in LA. I know there are Beauceron owners out there.


----------



## Paviche

Sibe said:


> Staaaaaahp! Two litters coming! I can't take it! This is going to be more of a performance litter too. I neeeeeeeed.


Do it do it do it. I adore Kizzy.


----------



## MM1234

I have puppy fever so bad!!!! It's been about 10 years since I had a puppy. Right now we got my 13 year old German Pinscher, 10 year Rat Terrier, & a 4 year old Boxer mix rescue. I am dreaming of another working dog for obedience & agility.....maybe next year!


----------



## parapluie

N/A anymore! Weird how things sort themselves out sometimes!


----------



## TSTrainer

Well I've had a change of plans that I talked a little about in the recent thread I posted... Fortunately it all worked out and my standard poodle puppy comes home Monday!


----------



## Sibe

parapluie said:


> We have been getting so excited and impatient waiting to hear if our breeder's dog is going into heat.
> 
> Then... I just received an email from another breeder I had contacted previously when we were still looking around but I hadn't heard from her after her initial response to me. She apologized for the long absence (about a month and a half) and said she had been focused on a family health issue. She is now breeding the dog we had previously conversed about and wanted to know if we were interested.
> 
> So horribly tempting!!! I'm trying so hard to be responsible because we already put down a $100 deposit for another upcoming litter that will hopefully come this spring/summer which is really a better time for us to bring home a puppy..... But I do worry, what if by some chance the dog doesn't go into heat, there aren't enough puppies, etc. and we can't get one this summer. The breed is not common at all in the US/Canada so it isn't super easy to just get another one. Sigh!


 I'd be honest and say you already put down a deposit but thanks so much for getting back to you. And I'd probably say if this litter doesn't take, that you'll still consider the other.


----------



## parapluie

Sibe said:


> I'd be honest and say you already put down a deposit but thanks so much for getting back to you. And I'd probably say if this litter doesn't take, that you'll still consider the other.


Yeah, I slept on it and think that's the best option. As tempting as it would be to jump over to this one I don't want to break from the other breeder at this point, I would feel bad, and technically her (possible) timing is better. It's just hard not to want what you want _now_! Haha.


----------



## TSTrainer

My puppy comes home in 30 minutes!!! And the fact that my breeder lives ten minutes from my house is FANTASTIC


----------



## parapluie

TSTrainer said:


> My puppy comes home in 30 minutes!!! And the fact that my breeder lives ten minutes from my house is FANTASTIC


Wow! That's lucky! Both of the breeders I've spoken to are 6-8 hours away haha. Can't wait to see some new puppy photos!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

TSTrainer said:


> My puppy comes home in 30 minutes!!! And the fact that my breeder lives ten minutes from my house is FANTASTIC


what the pictures are not up yet !!! lol lol Congratulations !!!!


----------



## TSTrainer

It was a busy evening! I made a new thread to share the news and an introductory pic since I am still messing with my camera so I can get good pictures of an all black puppy lol


----------



## kcomstoc

My neighbor just got a pom puppy *they have 2 pomeranians already* they named her Pudding  she's really cute and VERY FLUFFY!!!!


----------



## parapluie

In a weird twist of fate it appears that we may have a puppy coming home in April (born early February)! Trying to contain my excitement until it's 100% sure but it's looking very likely! Eeeeeee!!


----------



## GrinningDog

2016 is my year for a puppy!


----------



## rkj__

This seems to be a good spot to drop some pictures of Hilton, our female Mini Labridoodle.


----------



## frostywolf

I'm so excited! First girl went into heat today. Goes to vet on Tuesday for pre-breeding exam and bloodwork. It's a co-owned dog and assuming the breeding takes, the other breeder will evaluate the pups at 8 weeks to see if there are two show/breeding prospects. I have first pet pick. I really can't contain my excitement!


----------



## parapluie

Frostywolf - Yay! What breed? And, I'm also in MA 

-----
2 weeks to go until the puppies are born. Cannot wait!!! Hoping the weeks go quickly from now through April


----------



## frostywolf

parapluie said:


> Frostywolf - Yay! What breed? And, I'm also in MA


Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## frostywolf

I scrolled back, but I can't find it. What breed are you getting parapluie?


----------



## parapluie

frostywolf said:


> I scrolled back, but I can't find it. What breed are you getting parapluie?


Eurasier. Jack Russells can be really fun little dogs!


----------



## Canyx

gogogypsy said:


> 2016 is my year for a puppy!
> 
> :d


omg stop. 

......
.............

Details?!!


----------



## kcomstoc

Saw an Aussie today (girl) and I WANT AN AUSSIE!!!!!!!!! she was so adorable and gave me a high five (after I took my glove off lol she was a little confused by the glove but after I took it off she was fine) she wasn't that old either maybe a year.  *sigh* first I gotta get my rough collie though.....sometime


----------



## GrinningDog

Canyx said:


> omg stop.
> 
> ......
> .............
> 
> Details?!!


Silken windhound! Ideally late fall or winter. I'd like to graduate and get settled first.

I've narrowed down to a short list of breeders (although it looks like it'd be hard to go wrong in this breed). I sent out a ridiculously long email to my #1 a week ago. She hasn't gotten back to me yet, which I hope is because she's busy and not because she thinks I'm a nut. 

I'm so excited. I've only been wanting a silken and a second dog for, like, 5 years?


----------



## Sibe

GoGoGypsy said:


> Silken windhound! Ideally late fall or winter. I'd like to graduate and get settled first.
> 
> I've narrowed down to a short list of breeders (although it looks like it'd be hard to go wrong in this breed). I sent out a ridiculously long email to my #1 a week ago. She hasn't gotten back to me yet, which I hope is because she's busy and not because she thinks I'm a nut.
> 
> I'm so excited. I've only been wanting a silken and a second dog for, like, 5 years?


JELLY! Which breeder? Are you in the SW facebook groups?


----------



## GrinningDog

Sibe said:


> JELLY! Which breeder? Are you in the SW facebook groups?


I am! I'm in a few of them. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Sibe

I live next to a couple breeders and have done play dates and lure coursing fun runs. I'm so in love with the breed- and the breeders.


----------



## Canyx

You know what doesn't help is working in a shelter where I can get any animal that comes through for FREE including chip, vaccinations, deworming, and all that good stuff... Would probably include S/N too except I am against pediatric neuter. BUT, they may make an exception to the S/N rule for me too. And we get a ton of puppies. Like, every month it seems like we have a foster family with a litter of puppies and a nursing mamma. UGH.

ETA: Also, coworkers who ask me why I haven't adopted an animal yet.



GoGoGypsy said:


> Silken windhound! Ideally late fall or winter. I'd like to graduate and get settled first.
> 
> I've narrowed down to a short list of breeders (although it looks like it'd be hard to go wrong in this breed). I sent out a ridiculously long email to my #1 a week ago. She hasn't gotten back to me yet, which I hope is because she's busy and not because she thinks I'm a nut.
> 
> I'm so excited. I've only been wanting a silken and a second dog for, like, 5 years?


Whoohoo! I hope you establish communication soon! Excited for you, and super jealous!


----------



## Whip

I'm currently suffering from what certainly feels like a potentially lethal case of puppy fever.
My situation needs to be more stable before adding another dog, so NextPuppy likely won't be for another two years or so. I'm also not 100% decided on breed yet, so perhaps it's just as well.

Whether it's my next dog or a little later, I will definitely have a Rottie again.



















For a while I dogsat this girl, who is definitely no longer that small.  Haven't decided whether looking at puppy pictures eases or worsens puppy fever. . .


----------



## Paviche

GoGoGypsy said:


> I am! I'm in a few of them. I'll send you a PM.


PM me too? I'm curious!


----------



## parapluie

The Eurasier puppies have been born!!!!!!!!!! I'm freaking out!!!!    Coming home in April!


----------



## sydneynicole

We're planning for a puppy in 2018. Not sure on breeds yet, we have it down to a short list. This will be my first dog from a breeder. I'm so excited, but it feels so far away at the same time! Hopefully we will get the breed selection done in the next few months so we can start selecting breeders. I might choose based on breeder rather than breed, if I find a breeder I really love.


----------



## MysticRealm

parapluie said:


> The Eurasier puppies have been born!!!!!!!!!! I'm freaking out!!!!    Coming home in April!


That's so exciting!!

I posted on here about my Pom puppy, Haku who is doing well at 5 months but I am now also waiting my my first standard poodle (and first show dog) likely early this summer! So excited for that! The breeding I'm hoping to get a pup from (my breeder has two litters planned for this year) has been bred so if she took and has a show prospect male for me then I should have a pup around June!


----------



## Aussie27

I'm surprised I didn't find this thread sooner!

As most of you probably know, judging from all my threads, I am hoping to get an Aussie puppy at one point after I graduate undergrad school in 2018. I am really hoping for a summer 2018 puppy, but it could potentially be early 2019 depending on how the moving process goes and if there's a litter on the ground at that point. I already have a breeder that I'm set on, although I won't be contacting her until six to eight months before I'm hoping to have a puppy. So until then, I'm researching and watching her website and Facebook. I am super excited even though it's still at least two years away! I've wanted an Aussie for over five years now so it'll be exciting once everything is really in place.

I'm also excited to see everyone else's new puppies as time unfolds!


----------



## parapluie

MysticRealm said:


> That's so exciting!!
> 
> I posted on here about my Pom puppy, Haku who is doing well at 5 months but I am now also waiting my my first standard poodle (and first show dog) likely early this summer! So excited for that! The breeding I'm hoping to get a pup from (my breeder has two litters planned for this year) has been bred so if she took and has a show prospect male for me then I should have a pup around June!


Yay!! This summer should be pretty fun with these puppies around the board


----------



## CK9

I`m super jealous of everyone getting puppies! I was going to get a WL GSD in November but no bitches were available and I only want a bitch,So I`ve decided to wait until 2018/19 before getting a puppy, mainly because I`m going to be crazy busy this year and next with studying and working, doing things with Bailey and money is tight with saving up for a car and a place of my own. 
I hope to see tons of puppy pictures on here though!


----------



## Aussie27

Tonight marks the second night in a row where I have had a dream about getting a puppy... this puppy fever is too real and I'm not sure how I will make it until 2018 at this rate, but I have to so hopefully the next couple years go by quickly!


----------



## mudypony

Aussie27 said:


> Tonight marks the second night in a row where I have had a dream about getting a puppy... this puppy fever is too real and I'm not sure how I will make it until 2018 at this rate, but I have to so hopefully the next couple years go by quickly!


I'm glad I'm not the only one! Since I decided on the breed, Beaucerons have been taking over my dreams haha. I'm hoping for a 2017 or 2018 puppy, and the waiting is enough to kill me.


----------



## Aussie27

The wait is absolutely horrible! I've loved Aussies for years now, but just recently decided that I am definitely getting one once I've graduated undergrad. I'm glad there's someone else out there who has a couple year wait and understands! It'll be well worth it though at least.


----------



## parapluie

I totally understand the dreaming about puppies! I keep waking up thinking I have heard from the breeder (before the puppies were born the dreams were mostly that I heard news they arrived, and now I have dreams about updates and pictures and fun things). It's very confusing when I wake up and am not totally sure if I dreamed that I just saw the email on my phone or if it's real life haha. It's especially hard because it's very realistic, possible stuff and not crazy dreams like me and my puppy floating around riding unicorns and such.


----------



## Zip

I'm also glad I'm not alone. I'm actually in the same boat as you two, aussie27 and mudypony. Pretty much set on the breed(have to meet some first, though!), but there is no way I can get a dog before spring/summer 2017 and more realistically 2018. 

Seems like there'll be many herder puppies: I'm planning to get a Koolie girl, if my obsession with them is confirmed once I finally meet them.  If not, I am probably going with a BC ( I'm already researching BC lines as well, I want to be prepared if a Koolie pup doesn't happen).


----------



## Aussie27

I have seen some Koolies on another forum and they seem like such fun dogs! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that importing one will work out for you, or is there a breeder in North America that you're interested in? (I've only ever heard of people importing them from Australia which is why I ask!)

It definitely seems like there'll be an influx of herding breeds on the forum.


----------



## BeeKay

Sooo...we are in Feb and still no word from the breeder on whether or not the girl has even gone into heat...I am incredibly frustrated. Her original idea was puppies would be born during christmas which means I wouldve been picking up a pup this month but i don't even know if she's pregnant or if she's gone into heat or if they've even tried to breed her. I message my breeder at least once a month and she always says, she'll let me know when pregnancy is confirmed. The wait has been so long tho and now I want to know if you've even tried to breed her. Is that a reasonable request? I don't want to harass her and I get she really can't force a dog to go into heat but come on! I put a deposit back in JUNE. I just need some kind of news here. And its not like I can just go to another breeder and get a pup because I looked and no one is even breeding this year. Except one who said she "might." 

Idk. Has anyone else gone through this?

I really do want a puppy from her. Her dogs are exceptional and she's been handling this breed since she was like 11 but my patience...


----------



## Inga

BeeKay said:


> Sooo...we are in Feb and still no word from the breeder on whether or not the girl has even gone into heat...I am incredibly frustrated. Her original idea was puppies would be born during christmas which means I wouldve been picking up a pup this month but i don't even know if she's pregnant or if she's gone into heat or if they've even tried to breed her. I message my breeder at least once a month and she always says, she'll let me know when pregnancy is confirmed. The wait has been so long tho and now I want to know if you've even tried to breed her. Is that a reasonable request? I don't want to harass her and I get she really can't force a dog to go into heat but come on! I put a deposit back in JUNE. I just need some kind of news here. And its not like I can just go to another breeder and get a pup because I looked and no one is even breeding this year. Except one who said she "might."
> 
> Idk. Has anyone else gone through this?
> 
> I really do want a puppy from her. Her dogs are exceptional and she's been handling this breed since she was like 11 but my patience...



I personally do not think that a response is unreasonable here. If you gave a deposit, you would think they would be dropping you a line from time to time to let you know how things are going. If there is a bigger problem, you might be wanting to check into a different breeder or...be patient and wait. Sometimes (often times) breeding plans just do not work out as one hopes. It is often a waiting game. I too was supposed to bring home a puppy right before Christmas but the bitch had a false pregnancy and I have to wait for her next cycle. Waiting is hard but getting the right pup makes it worth it. Hang in there.


----------



## Zip

Aussie27 said:


> I have seen some Koolies on another forum and they seem like such fun dogs! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that importing one will work out for you, or is there a breeder in North America that you're interested in? (I've only ever heard of people importing them from Australia which is why I ask!)
> 
> It definitely seems like there'll be an influx of herding breeds on the forum.



I'm actually in Europe and hopefully I'll get a puppy from either one of the two European breeders I know about. I'm also looking at some of the USA breeders(just in case) that seem great, but since this is going to be my first dog, I don't want to risk it, and would prefer to actually meet the parents(at least mom) of the puppies. I have a very clear idea about what I want in a future dog and don't feel like compromising too much personality-wise(so meeting the parents would be awesome), and I'm also a firm believer in health testing and no merlexmerle breedings; both EU breeders fit this criteria. Importing from Australia seems way too expensive right now, and I feel like so many things could go wrong, I dunno. 


Yes, I have already read every single Koolie-related thread on that forum, some even multiple times! I'd like to get even more informed about the breed, but the resources online are quite limited, unfortunately.


----------



## Aussie27

That's great that you would be able to meet the parents then! I don't think anyone should have to compromise when they're already investing so much in a dog so I hope the European breeders work out for you.  I'm really hoping I'll be able to meet the breeder's dogs but the only way that'll happen is if I can come visit when I'm on the drive across Canada to relocate for grad school. 

And I'm not sure if you have already or not, but you could always try sending the owners there a message... if they're who I'm thinking of, they've always seemed extremely friendly to me and although I don't know how active they are on the forum, I'm sure they wouldn't mind any questions or anything.


----------



## BeeKay

Inga said:


> I personally do not think that a response is unreasonable here. If you gave a deposit, you would think they would be dropping you a line from time to time to let you know how things are going. If there is a bigger problem, you might be wanting to check into a different breeder or...be patient and wait. Sometimes (often times) breeding plans just do not work out as one hopes. It is often a waiting game. I too was supposed to bring home a puppy right before Christmas but the bitch had a false pregnancy and I have to wait for her next cycle. Waiting is hard but getting the right pup makes it worth it. Hang in there.


Thank you  I'm going to email her tonight to get some information. Waiting is very hard but you are right getting the right pup makes it worth it. I just wish she would keep me in the loop a little more. I'm constantly emailing her and I feel like I'm bugging her sometimes but its been a long time and I get it sometimes breeding plans fall through but at least let me know that too


----------



## BeeKay

I messaged her!!! She dropped off the girl today!!! I am so excited!! Does anyone know how long after breeding you can test for pregnancy? 
Good to know things are moving along finally lol but still playing the waiting game!! She said to except pups in April!


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> I messaged her!!! She dropped off the girl today!!! I am so excited!! Does anyone know how long after breeding you can test for pregnancy?
> Good to know things are moving along finally lol but still playing the waiting game!! She said to except pups in April!


So exciting! I was told about 5 weeks in, after the breeder brought her to get an ultrasound.


----------



## kcomstoc

SO I'm fully convinced that I need a Welsh Springer Spaniel puppy!! thanks a lot Watson and Hazel >.>


----------



## parapluie

kcomstoc said:


> SO I'm fully convinced that I need a Welsh Springer Spaniel puppy!! thanks a lot Watson and Hazel >.>


When??


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> So exciting! I was told about 5 weeks in, after the breeder brought her to get an ultrasound.


5 weeks? Gestation is 60 days right? So about halfway through they can confirm? Ah! I'm so excited! What kind of pup are you getting?


----------



## kcomstoc

parapluie said:


> When??


Not for awhile because I still gotta get my rough collie puppy first so the WSS puppy wouldn't be for at least 3-5 years but I'll be getting it before the GD puppy because I'm going to need all the energy I can get with a WSS puppy


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> 5 weeks? Gestation is 60 days right? So about halfway through they can confirm? Ah! I'm so excited! What kind of pup are you getting?


It was about 9 weeks of pregnancy total (they say approx. 63 days I think, but it can be a little less or more). The breeder was relatively sure based on other signs that the dog was pregnant earlier than that, but she waits until around 5 weeks or later to do an ultrasound (which also estimated how many puppies the dog was having -- though I have heard that isn't always super accurate). I'm getting a Eurasier, the puppies were just born last week! So, coming home in April.


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> It was about 9 weeks of pregnancy total (they say approx. 63 days I think, but it can be a little less or more). The breeder was relatively sure based on other signs that the dog was pregnant earlier than that, but she waits until around 5 weeks or later to do an ultrasound (which also estimated how many puppies the dog was having -- though I have heard that isn't always super accurate). I'm getting a Eurasier, the puppies were just born last week! So, coming home in April.


Okay so I can expect to hear something from her in March. Awesome. Aww congrats!!! Those are gorgeous dogs!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

ok am on the list.....


----------



## parapluie

PatriciafromCO said:


> ok am on the list.....


Do say more! ;D 

Also - Got 2-week-old puppy photos a few days ago. They're just so cute, but I can't wait until they grow and become more like real puppies and not guinea pigs or baby otters haha. Love them already.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Cane Corso Male the current litter is 5 males, 4 male pups are spoken for, too young for picks from those ahead of me.. I can accept the male left after picks or just move my deposit to a future litter....


----------



## MysticRealm

The bitch I'm hoping to get my Standard Poodle show prospect puppy from goes in for her ultrasound tomorrow to hopefully confirm pregnancy!


----------



## gingerkid

I was looking at puppies again.

I don't need one for a while tho. Two dogs plus fostering is more than enough.... Although if the right puppy came along.... like say if someone offered me a puppy by Nuutok's Inuk or out of Nuutok's Great Expectations... I might be willing to make an exception.


----------



## TSTrainer

MysticRealm said:


> The bitch I'm hoping to get my Standard Poodle show prospect puppy from goes in for her ultrasound tomorrow to hopefully confirm pregnancy!


So exciting! Can't wait to see another standard pup on the boards! Are you expecting/wanting a certain color or will anything do?


----------



## MysticRealm

TSTrainer said:


> So exciting! Can't wait to see another standard pup on the boards! Are you expecting/wanting a certain color or will anything do?


It will likely be black (or possibly blue, since most specials are dyed they thought the dog was a black, but now that he's not dyed there are signs he may actually be a blue), with a possibility of white. I'd lean towards black for coat type and staining reasons (my white mini poo pees on his front legs CONSTANTLY). I will go with whatever dog is the best show prospect though.


----------



## Prozax

kcomstoc said:


> SO I'm fully convinced that I need a Welsh Springer Spaniel puppy!! thanks a lot Watson and Hazel >.>


Same here haha. Watson and Hazel sure have a way to get in your heart. So nextDog is probably going to be a WSS, but that's so far in the future I don't even have a timeline.
Planned for a puppy this summer, but Eli came along and we felt an adult dog would fit better with our current situation.


----------



## Sibe

I'd probably be on the list for one of these Silken puppies if we hadn't adopted Bobb. That was our plan. Move to Colorado, get a house, and get a SW puppy. Then Bobb happened and he's pretty needy (I don't say that in a bad way, we know coming in that he would demand a lot emotionally and financially) and he takes all my motivational energy for things like training and grooming and handling and such, and with his fb page and the bonus things. He's a time suck. As much as I want a puppy, there will always be puppies, and now is time for Bobb- and maintaining things with the huskies too.









Due March 9th. Breeder is local and I would love to go help with socializing and stuff when the time comes.









But still, I NEED IT.


----------



## KayaScout

Whelp, I've been looking at puppies lately. Kaya is turning 1 in three weeks and she is finally out of her puppyhood and adolescence. Kaya is very social with other dogs and just, generally, loves to be around them and play with them. She is also a giant ball of energy. We really want a sister for Kaya, a companion, someone to chase and everything. I've had my eyes open for a tan pup...yes I know that's vague but I'm not set on a certain breed. Short ish coat, medium sized, a little less energetic than Kaya but not so much that she wouldn't want to play. I'd be up for a GSD potentially too. Just a pipe dream right now really . We need a bigger house and a bigger income first. I'll just remind myself how tired I was when Kaya was a puppy to keep me from bringing home ALL THE PUPPIES....


----------



## MysticRealm

MysticRealm said:


> The bitch I'm hoping to get my Standard Poodle show prospect puppy from goes in for her ultrasound tomorrow to hopefully confirm pregnancy!


She's pregnant!! They are gonna try to ultrasound again in a week to see if they are better able to tell how many pups she's carrying, but the breeder says she's got a bit of a pot belly going which is usually a sign of a good sized litter! Crossing fingers!


----------



## parapluie

MysticRealm said:


> She's pregnant!! They are gonna try to ultrasound again in a week to see if they are better able to tell how many pups she's carrying, but the breeder says she's got a bit of a pot belly going which is usually a sign of a good sized litter! Crossing fingers!


Yay! I was crossing my fingers for you! Do you know how far along she is?


----------



## MysticRealm

parapluie said:


> Yay! I was crossing my fingers for you! Do you know how far along she is?


Around 4ish weeks or so.


----------



## Elwlyn

Joining this thread as we're now on the wait list. Visited the breeder and loved the dogs. Our pup is due next week!


----------



## Sandakat

Catching up with this thread...

Sibe, that dog is beautiful. You need one of those!

MysticRealm, that is so cool. Standard poodles are great dogs. 

Kcomstoc, which breeder did you go with for your collie? I can't wait for pictures. We missed the fuzzy puppy stage with both of ours. I'm going to have to live that stage vicariously through you.

Elwlyn, what breed are you getting? I looked back a few pages and couldn't find it.

Have I mentioned that I put down a deposit on a 2017 litter for a Beauceron? It's either going to be a Gideon daughter or a Gideon granddaughter. I haven't met Gideon in person, but I've met the breeder who owns the females. I really like her and her dogs.


----------



## mudypony

Sandakat said:


> Have I mentioned that I put down a deposit on a 2017 litter for a Beauceron? It's either going to be a Gideon daughter or a Gideon granddaughter. I haven't met Gideon in person, but I've met the breeder who owns the females. I really like her and her dogs.


That's so exciting! I'm planning on bringing home a Beauceron puppy in 2017 (or 2018) too. We're going to have Beaucerons all over the place on here!

Are you hoping for a harlequin or black&tan? Also, can't go wrong with a Gideon pup/grandpup! He's stunning.


----------



## Sandakat

mudypony said:


> That's so exciting! I'm planning on bringing home a Beauceron puppy in 2017 (or 2018) too. We're going to have Beaucerons all over the place on here!
> 
> Are you hoping for a harlequin or black&tan? Also, can't go wrong with a Gideon pup/grandpup! He's stunning.


We'd really like a harlequin female, but we'd go for a black and tan if there weren't any harlequins. We're pretty set on a girl. Both of us are over the politics of peeing with the boys. 

Yeah, there are going to be a BUNCH of Beauce here if all of us who are talking about them carry through with it.


----------



## Wet Beards

If all goes well, I'll be bringing home a little one sometime in April.
She's just about 4 weeks old right now.


----------



## Elwlyn

Sandakat said:


> Elwlyn, what breed are you getting? I looked back a few pages and couldn't find it.
> 
> Have I mentioned that I put down a deposit on a 2017 litter for a Beauceron? It's either going to be a Gideon daughter or a Gideon granddaughter. I haven't met Gideon in person, but I've met the breeder who owns the females. I really like her and her dogs.


Sandakat, we're getting a Rhodesian Ridgeback. At least I really hope so! Is it common for breeders to take deposits well in advance? Our breeder and several other I've spoken to said they don't take the deposit until the puppies are actually born and they know for sure they'd have one for us. So fingers crossed!


----------



## elrohwen

Elwlyn said:


> Sandakat, we're getting a Rhodesian Ridgeback. At least I really hope so! Is it common for breeders to take deposits well in advance? Our breeder and several other I've spoken to said they don't take the deposit until the puppies are actually born and they know for sure they'd have one for us. So fingers crossed!


Congrats! Can't wait for pics!

No, it's not common to take deposits in advance of the litter being born. Personally I would never put money down on a puppy who isn't on the ground yet.


----------



## mudypony

Sandakat said:


> We'd really like a harlequin female, but we'd go for a black and tan if there weren't any harlequins. We're pretty set on a girl. Both of us are over the politics of peeing with the boys.
> 
> Yeah, there are going to be a BUNCH of Beauce here if all of us who are talking about them carry through with it.


I'm hoping for a harlequin female too! Possibly a black & tan if the puppy's a better fit for me but definitely want a girl. My family has almost always had boys, so I'm with you on that! So ready to have a girl in the dog family.

And, yeah, there are going to be a whole pack of Beauces on here if all goes as planned. I think there was someone else on here too that was looking to get a Beauceron in the next couple years? Can't remember who though. 

I'm so nervous and excited at the same time to bring one home (haven't gone through puppyhood in almost 12 years, and I was in like 4th or 5th grade then so didn't even get the whole puppy experience haha).



Wet Beards said:


> If all goes well, I'll be bringing home a little one sometime in April.
> She's just about 4 weeks old right now.


Yay! That's so exciting! I'm guessing another Wolfhound?? 


..... Also, Elwlyn, very cool you're getting a Ridgeback! Love the breed and am expecting tons of pictures once the puppy arrives!


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> Yeah, there are going to be a BUNCH of Beauce here if all of us who are talking about them carry through with it.


Copy cats 

I will be getting another Beauceron in a few years so you can count me in too haha.


----------



## Laurelin

If everything goes well I'll be bringing home some sort of puppy in 2017.


----------



## Sandakat

Elwlyn said:


> Sandakat, we're getting a Rhodesian Ridgeback. At least I really hope so! Is it common for breeders to take deposits well in advance? Our breeder and several other I've spoken to said they don't take the deposit until the puppies are actually born and they know for sure they'd have one for us. So fingers crossed!


I think it may depend on the breed and the breeder. I've put a deposit down on my future puppy. It's refundable if circumstances change and I don't get a puppy from her.

Wet Beards, that is so great. Another Wolfhound?

Elwlyn, nice choice. My cousin has 2 Ridgebacks. They're great dogs.


----------



## Wet Beards

Sandakat and Mudypony, thanks. 
Yes, another wolfhound.


----------



## mudypony

jade5280 said:


> Copy cats
> 
> I will be getting another Beauceron in a few years so you can count me in too haha.


I'll admit it, I'm a copy cat haha! Panzer is the one who renewed my obsession with the breed, even though I've admired them for as long as I can remember. Plus, after having Duke, I finally feel like I can handle one... hopefully....

Also, can't wait for you to get another 



Wet Beards said:


> Sandakat and Mudypony, thanks.
> Yes, another wolfhound.


I can't wait to see pictures! Always admired wolfhounds.


----------



## Elwlyn

Thanks Elrohwen, Sandakat and Mudypony! Good to know that not taking a deposit in advance is common! We were speaking to another breeder a couple of months ago and her breeding did not take. This one definitely did, the breeder just doesn't know how many puppies are to be expected and I don't know how high up on the list we are (I probably should've asked). I will definitely post lost of pictures once the pup is here!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Excited for more DF puppies! Congrats to all who are almost there. 

I'm not putting out any kind of when on my next pup.. but there is a possibility of puppy next year.


----------



## Remaru

mudypony said:


> I'm hoping for a harlequin female too! Possibly a black & tan if the puppy's a better fit for me but definitely want a girl. My family has almost always had boys, so I'm with you on that! So ready to have a girl in the dog family.
> 
> And, yeah, there are going to be a whole pack of Beauces on here if all goes as planned. I think there was someone else on here too that was looking to get a Beauceron in the next couple years? Can't remember who though.
> 
> I'm so nervous and excited at the same time to bring one home (haven't gone through puppyhood in almost 12 years, and I was in like 4th or 5th grade then so didn't even get the whole puppy experience haha).
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! That's so exciting! I'm guessing another Wolfhound??
> 
> 
> ..... Also, Elwlyn, very cool you're getting a Ridgeback! Love the breed and am expecting tons of pictures once the puppy arrives!


Beauceron is one of the breeds I am considering for next dog but I don't know when that will be. Could be as long as 5-6 years. I am also not 100% set on breed. Beauceron looks like a really good fit plus I have to admit I'm just really in love with the one I have met (if I could just have that dog I would be happy). My needs may change considerably in that time or I may have to look sooner.


----------



## Sibe

Litter #1 of puppies that I can't have. Gaaaaaaaaaaaah. (Another litter due the 9th).

That big one? 11.2oz. 



























#5 and #1 are twins. Five girls in the litter!


----------



## Elwlyn

Aww! That's just ridiculously cute! Are those Silken pups?


----------



## Sibe

Elwlyn said:


> Aww! That's just ridiculously cute! Are those Silken pups?


 Yep! Last puppy came late, was a leap day puppy and the only boy.


----------



## Sandakat

They are just the cutest guinea pigs ever! But they're going to grow up to be gorgeous dogs.


----------



## MysticRealm

MysticRealm said:


> She's pregnant!! They are gonna try to ultrasound again in a week to see if they are better able to tell how many pups she's carrying, but the breeder says she's got a bit of a pot belly going which is usually a sign of a good sized litter! Crossing fingers!


So we're looking at 6-8 puppies, so there should hopefully be a strong chance of having a show quality male! We're at about 5 weeks pregnant, so about 4 to go!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

6 more days ...... until I know for sure which male pup is available ....


----------



## parapluie

PatriciafromCO said:


> 6 more days ...... until I know for sure which male pup is available ....


So exciting! We know we're getting one of these girls but won't know which one for another 4 weeks. They're all so cute but I want to know!


----------



## taquitos

Worst timing ever. I won't be ready for NextDog until at least after June.... but all these dogs I want are showing up on Petfinder and one of my choice breeders recently put up a bunch of young adults up for sale.
WANT. SO MUCH WANT. WHYYYY


----------



## Elwlyn

Just heard back from our breeder! The pups are here and there are 12 of them, so we're definitely getting one! Can't wait to see them in a few weeks!


----------



## Sibe

And this is why I *love* the breeder I'm going with, and the Silken community in general is just as awesome. Very active in doing everything they can with puppy raising. This is why I support ethical, responsible breeders and breedings. Litter was born mostly Feb 28th, with the last pup a leap year boy on Feb 29th.








-Everything new involved with the photoshoot
-Nail trims
-New texture/surface
-Climbing
-ENS
-New smell


----------



## Avie

Sibe said:


> And this is why I *love* the breeder I'm going with, and the Silken community in general is just as awesome. Very active in doing everything they can with puppy raising. This is why I support ethical, responsible breeders and breedings. Litter was born mostly Feb 28th, with the last pup a leap year boy on Feb 29th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Everything new involved with the photoshoot
> -Nail trims
> -New texture/surface
> -Climbing
> -ENS
> -New smell


That's really awesome!  Do a lot of breeders do ENS or is it a very recent thing?


----------



## Sibe

Avie said:


> That's really awesome!  Do a lot of breeders do ENS or is it a very recent thing?


 It seems a lot of good breeders are doing it, are familiar with Puppy Culture, doing the nose stuff, and providing a lot on enrichment stuff for exploration, confidence building, and socialization opportunities. The trainer I'm working with says she notices puppies who had ENS seem about a full week ahead of other puppies developmentally, and it seems to create higher drive (which I take to mean the confidence and enthusiasm and motivation is higher).


----------



## CiElBie

Im planning on getting a Mudi this year, and I am super excited!
Ive put so many hours of research into the breed, so many hours watching videos, looking up breeders, etc. 

However, I am extremely excited as I have found a litter that will happen towards the end of the year that I may be able to get a puppy from if everything goes well! Hopefully it does because Im just so looking forwards to it! 
Though I feel like I shouldnt because just about anything can happen, and i might get disappointed!
__________________________________
I didnt choose this pairing for their appearance, rather their drive and athleticism 
They are both exceptional dogs, so im looking forwards to the potential the pup may have! 

Anyhow....

Here is the potential Dam, Skitso!
















And here is the potential Sire, Stefan!
















Now some videos!
Skitso Super fast agility!
Another fast agility run from Skitso

Stefan Obedience and Frisbee
Stefan Polish obedience championship video
Stefan's Brother Agility

Ive decided with the dog I will do agility, obedience, flyball, and perhaps some herding, and maybe even IPO if I can find a club nearby! The pup would most likely be either black or merle in coat.
I really hope everything goes alright, since its so far away in the future, anything at all can go wrong!


----------



## CiElBie

Im planning on getting a Mudi this year, and I am super excited!
Ive put so many hours of research into the breed, so many hours watching videos, looking up breeders, etc. 

However, I am extremely excited as I have found a litter that will happen towards the end of the year that I may be able to get a puppy from if everything goes well! Hopefully it does because Im just so looking forwards to it! 
Though I feel like I shouldnt because just about anything can happen, and i might get disappointed!
__________________________________
I didnt choose this pairing for their appearance, rather their drive and athleticism 
They are both exceptional dogs, so im looking forwards to the potential the pup may have! 

Anyhow....

Here is the potential Dam, Skitso!
















And here is the potential Sire, Stefan!
















Now some videos!
Skitso Super fast agility!
Another fast agility run from Skitso

Stefan Obedience and Frisbee
Stefan Polish obedience championship video
Stefan's Brother Agility

Ive decided with the dog I will do agility, obedience, flyball, and perhaps some herding, and maybe even IPO if I can find a club nearby! The pup would most likely be either black or merle in coat.
I really hope everything goes alright, since its so far away in the future, anything at all can go wrong!


----------



## Sibe

Dying. This is the litter I would be on the list for, if we hadn't adopted Bobbles. Mom is due in 3 days. More of a performance bred litter of Silken Windhounds.









Meanwhile the litter born about a week ago:
"The Dancing & Leaping for Joy puppies are doing great! They are all healthy, strong and gaining weight. Today they had visiters and have now been handled by four people. Phoebe also allowed their big sister, Noella, in to say "Hi". They had a second pedicure and had all four feet done, not just the front. We have continued the Early Neurological Stimulation and Early Scent Stimulation. Half of them liked the fresh basil leaf and half didn't. They all liked the rabbit pelt and a couple LOVED it."


----------



## Elwlyn

Sibe said:


> Meanwhile the litter born about a week ago:
> "The Dancing & Leaping for Joy puppies are doing great! They are all healthy, strong and gaining weight. Today they had visiters and have now been handled by four people. Phoebe also allowed their big sister, Noella, in to say "Hi". They had a second pedicure and had all four feet done, not just the front. We have continued the Early Neurological Stimulation and Early Scent Stimulation. Half of them liked the fresh basil leaf and half didn't. They all liked the rabbit pelt and a couple LOVED it."


Sibe, do you ask for updates on the pups, or do they just post them somewhere? The litter we're getting our pup from is going to be a week old tomorrow and I'm wondering if it would be okay to check in with the breeder to see how they're doing. Really wish he had a website or Facebook or something.


----------



## parapluie

Elwlyn said:


> Sibe, do you ask for updates on the pups, or do they just post them somewhere? The litter we're getting our pup from is going to be a week old tomorrow and I'm wondering if it would be okay to check in with the breeder to see how they're doing. Really wish he had a website or Facebook or something.


Our breeder sends us photos (usually 10-15 at a time, some of the whole litter, some of individual puppies) once or twice per week and has posted a few on facebook, as well as a video, but usually it's through email. I don't think it would hurt to contact them and just say you're excited and wanted to check in. A week isn't a very long time/they aren't doing a whole lot besides growing but it's nice to hear even that they're doing that!


----------



## Sibe

Elwlyn said:


> Sibe, do you ask for updates on the pups, or do they just post them somewhere? The litter we're getting our pup from is going to be a week old tomorrow and I'm wondering if it would be okay to check in with the breeder to see how they're doing. Really wish he had a website or Facebook or something.


 She posts publicly on her Facebook page.


----------



## Elwlyn

Thanks Parapluie and Sibe! I suspect our breeder has his hands full right now, so I'll give him a few more days and then check in for an update.


----------



## Sibe

Another post today. I can't adopt, and not as long as we have Bobb, but this is all solidifying my choice in breeder.
"A few pictures from the last couple of days. The puppies are doing great and growing quickly. They are continuing the Early Neurological Stimulation and Early Scent Stimulation. They were all mildly interested in the fresh pine needles and dry catnip. None of them like fresh ginger. To strong I think.
We have been working on gentle restraint and handling all parts of their bodies. They had their third nail trim and are getting pretty good at it. They are really starting to get up on their legs. The pups can get over all kinds of lumps and bumps in their bedding without a problem. Phoebe is being used as a jungle gym and loving it."








































*squeeing girly noises*


----------



## Sandakat

Oh My! Want one!!


----------



## Sibe

Let me say first that normally it's a HUGE red flag to me when a breeder has multiple litters at the same time, but she's so committed to her litters. I don't know if there was enough of a waiting list, if the girls came into heat at an unexpected time, or what lead to choosing to breed two at about the same time. But litter #2 was born yesterday and today! "The final count is two self red brindle boys, one self red brindle girl, one self black and tan girl and one red spotted girl. They are all doing well."
Mom and dad









And there are 4 dad clones, two male and two females


















Dad as a 1 day old baby for comparison


----------



## Damon'sMom

Awe! Just make me want to get one! Too adorable.

Hoping to add my 3rd pup in summer-fall 2017, after I buy my new house this fall.


----------



## GrinningDog

You are KILLING me with these silken pictures, Sibe!


----------



## Sibe

I asked the breeder why two litters at once. Because in general that's a concern. It's a "red flag" thing. Why would a breeder want to have so many puppies, why would they want to divide their attention even more, why would they place the time and financial burden on themselves, etc. It's not a big concern in this case to me because I know her, and I know she's not breeding constantly, and I know how she raises her puppies, which all eases my mind and makes me not concerned but I was still curious because it is one of the things drilled into my head about finding a good breeder, and her being such an impressive breeder and puppy raiser I knew she must have had solid reasons I didn't know. I tried to ask in a way that conveyed my curiosity without sounding judgmental. She gave a lot of reasons that I can stand behind.

First litter, it's that girl's retirement litter. Hormones "hit her hard" during her heats, and they want to get back to performance. She was bred unsuccessfully her last two heats.

Second litter, is the bitch's first litter at 4 years old. Though others may disagree, the breeder likes to have first litter at 2-3 years old due to more flexible hips and less risk of complication so as a first litter this dog is on the older side. Also, should this girl have any issues with her litter, the first litter's mom is experienced and could likely help raise this one.

It was either breed together (2 weeks apart) or wait ~8 months, and you never know if one, both, or neither will take.

Good time of year for a litter in terms of our Colorado weather, as puppies can have outdoors time. Since both did take, litters can play and socialize together. Both litters was a grand total of 11 puppies. That's like a normal Lab litter, and not excessive or overwhelming to raise. Breeder also has slower work right now so can focus on raising litters. Lots of good homes ready for puppies right now too.

I'm glad I asked. And it was that simple! All you have to do is ask if you have any questions, concerns, or hesitations.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

both are so sweet <3 my mentor only did two litters one time in the 8 years i worked for her and it was one advanced planned litter that she leased and flew a bitch in for, then one of her bitches was going to be in standing heat and there was a particular male that was coming into state for the dog show that she wanted to take advantage of.. They were two weeks apart.. i was impressed with the two bitches they got along just fine with the situation.. I will always feel there is that first 2 week period the bitches prefer to be left alone with their new babies. Then after that they happy to share their babies with the other dogs.... Both litters look great... love the black brindle look


----------



## BeeKay

So its been a month since the breeding took place! I know she is busy she's currently handling a cirneco dell'etna right now. BUT I am anxious for some good neeewwwwsssss.....like now. I want to email her but I'm going to wait until the end of the month. I'm so excited I can't even think straight. I'm trying not to buy anything else right now. I'm going to wait a bit for the crate and stuff. I'm thinking once a litter is on the ground I'll start looking for a dog walker. Apparently rover.com is where its at...so we shall see. It sucks cause sometimes I feel like I can't really join in on the forum cause I have no dog


----------



## Laurelin

So I emailed an inquiry to a breeder. 

And I'm already like WTF am I doing!? lol

No cold feet. No cold feet.


----------



## Sibe

What breed?!


----------



## Laurelin

Border collie. 

I told them 6+ months out at least. Freaking love the breeder. If that is the breeder then likely would be mid 2017. But sadly every breeder I like is across the country. Haven't figured that part out yet.... Been trying hard to find a small time breeder that does sports and knows the temperament needed for sports and also health tests fully. Which is a pretty tall order apparently. So many large scale breeders in the breed. So many not health testing.

I can only have 4 dogs and I do not want to stay at 4 dogs once the papillons are gone (ideally go down to two for a while). So I want to try to stack the odds as much as possible for what I want (disc/herding/agility)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Damon'sMom said:


> Awe! Just make me want to get one! Too adorable.
> 
> Hoping to add my 3rd pup in summer-fall 2017, after I buy my new house this fall.


Another Aussie?!



Laurelin said:


> So I emailed an inquiry to a breeder.
> 
> And I'm already like WTF am I doing!? lol
> 
> No cold feet. No cold feet.


About darn time! Excite.


----------



## Laurelin

I haven't had a puppy in 7 years. I'm excited but nervous as heck.


----------



## parapluie

Laurelin said:


> I haven't had a puppy in 7 years. I'm excited but nervous as heck.


I'm totally there with you. So excited but anxious also. Little less than a month to go!


----------



## Laurelin

I will survive. 

Mia was the worst puppy ever. So I think she has me scared.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

so close waiting for the next two owners to choose their male pups during this week, the breeder if pretty confident that the one pup that would not be my choice for superficial reasons, will get chosen leaving one of the pups that I really like left for ME.... sending good thoughts...... Good talk with the breeder and also talked to the Sire's breeder feel good this litter is a good fit for us..


----------



## Pomom

I've decided that post Pippin there will be a new second dog. Another pom of course. Though I love Daschunds, Shelties and corgis I think I am stuck on Poms. Will go with Sybbie's breeder if at all possible, but haven't decided whether it will be a puppy or another retired conformation dog. The problem with the retired dog is that would likely make them the same age as Sybbie and I don't want to have two seniors at the same time again.


----------



## parapluie

PatriciafromCO said:


> so close waiting for the next two owners to choose their male pups during this week.


How old are the puppies right now? We have to wait until ours are 8 weeks to find out which we're getting and I'm dying to know! I'm curious when other breeders make selections.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

parapluie said:


> How old are the puppies right now? We have to wait until ours are 8 weeks to find out which we're getting and I'm dying to know! I'm curious when other breeders make selections.


Their 8 wks now, he wont be coming to me until the 1st of the month.


----------



## parapluie

PatriciafromCO said:


> Their 8 wks now, he wont be coming to me until the 1st of the month.


Nice  we find out which one is ours at 8 weeks and bring her home at 9.5 weeks. Can't wait. 

ETA: They'll be 6 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## Sibe

Stooooooop I want one so bad!

"The Dancing and Leaping for Joy puppies are doing great! Their eyes are all open and they are walking. They have started to play with Mom and each other. They are even barking. 
The puppies finished up their Early Neurological Stimulation and Early Scent Stimulation exercises. They have been exposed to these scents: orange peel, fresh basil, rabbit pelt, fresh pine needles, dry catnip, fresh ginger, cinnamon toothpaste, vanilla extract, dirt in a potted plant, fresh garlic, ground coffee, geranium leaf, fresh mint and raccoon tail.
They have been handled by four people. They have interacted with two dogs besides Momma Phoebe and met three more. We continue to practice nail trimming with a little dremel. They have been getting lots of handling of all parts of their bodies. Now that their ears are opening, they are listening to music.
We have added a potty area to their box which they hit some of the time. They are also getting toys to play with and climb over. They are spending some time out of the whelping box exploring the rest of the room or hunting Phoebe down to nurse."


----------



## BeeKay

So I cracked and emailed my breeder. She hasn't responded yet. Its been about 5 weeks since the female was bred. So I'm hoping to hear something soon. All this waiting is driving me crazy!


----------



## gingerkid

I feel like this has been asked a dozen times already, but how far out did you guys start seriously inquiring about litters? Currently I'm thinking nextdog in 2-3 years, but haven't decided on a breed yet and probably won't until much closer (6-12 months out?)


----------



## sydneynicole

gingerkid said:


> I feel like this has been asked a dozen times already, but how far out did you guys start seriously inquiring about litters? Currently I'm thinking nextdog in 2-3 years, but haven't decided on a breed yet and probably won't until much closer (6-12 months out?)


I'm in kind of the same boat as you, looking at about 2ish years before nextdog. Personally I can't decide too far out, because I know I will change my mind a dozen times until it actually seems real, which wouldn't be until it's within a year. However I will of course be looking because anticipation. I'll probably narrow down to a few breeders by the time we are about a year out. If I were looking for a breed that was rare or may need to be imported, etc, I would start sooner.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

gingerkid said:


> I feel like this has been asked a dozen times already, but how far out did you guys start seriously inquiring about litters? Currently I'm thinking nextdog in 2-3 years, but haven't decided on a breed yet and probably won't until much closer (6-12 months out?)


I think it really depends on breed, how far you are willing to drive, and how picky on color/gender/personality you are. 

I wanted a female Aussie of any color. It took me a month to find one within a 2 hour drive then I had to wait another 7 weeks to get her. If I wanted a black tri male, I could have had like 3 in a week. Aussies aren't too hard of a breed to get your hands on.. so you could wait quite a bit before contacting breeders. That is.. unless you wanted a Blue or Red Merle.

I know of somebody who was on a waiting list for a very rare breed.. for 5 years. 

If I was searching for a somewhat rarer breed, I'd probably inquire a year out. Or if I had a specific breeder in mind with a specific cross.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

gingerkid said:


> I feel like this has been asked a dozen times already, but how far out did you guys start seriously inquiring about litters? Currently I'm thinking nextdog in 2-3 years, but haven't decided on a breed yet and probably won't until much closer (6-12 months out?)


about a year for Arka, and 2 years for Adele... Abhik was already on the ground when I inquired with the breeder about her and was willing to wait for another puppy in the unknown future, if she wasn't available, this last CC pup i was just wanting to make contact with a breeder that I had interest in their dogs, and willing to wait for a future breeding for putting a deposit down if the last male isn't what i want. it's flexible for me on the timing , more finding a breeder that you connect with, and like their breeding prospects or what they have for future breeding's.. i don't think 1 or 2 years out is too far to start talking and finding a breeder


----------



## Sandakat

gingerkid said:


> I feel like this has been asked a dozen times already, but how far out did you guys start seriously inquiring about litters? Currently I'm thinking nextdog in 2-3 years, but haven't decided on a breed yet and probably won't until much closer (6-12 months out?)


With the collies it took about a year. We researched what would be the best dog for us, then haunted some collie specific dogs shows. When we finally settled on a breeder it took a while because she had a planned breeding that didn't take. We decided to wait for her and got Toby as an older puppy a few months later. She offered us Cameron the next year.

Now that I'm looking for a Beauceron I've gone through the same process of research and going to dog shows. I have a deposit down on a 2017 litter. So figure 2 years for the Beauce.


----------



## gingerkid

Sandakat said:


> With the collies it took about a year. We researched what would be the best dog for us, then haunted some collie specific dogs shows. When we finally settled on a breeder it took a while because she had a planned breeding that didn't take. We decided to wait for her and got Toby as an older puppy a few months later. She offered us Cameron the next year.
> 
> Now that I'm looking for a Beauceron I've gone through the same process of research and going to dog shows. I have a deposit down on a 2017 litter. So figure 2 years for the Beauce.


Oh god I didn't even think of collies - shelties were on my list but not collies. I have no clue how I'm ever going to decide.


----------



## Elwlyn

gingerkid said:


> I feel like this has been asked a dozen times already, but how far out did you guys start seriously inquiring about litters? Currently I'm thinking nextdog in 2-3 years, but haven't decided on a breed yet and probably won't until much closer (6-12 months out?)


We started contacting breeders last October with a plan to bring a pup home in 2016, ideally in the spring-summer. The first breeder I contacted, actually was hoping to have puppies in December, so the pups would've been ready to go home in February. A little earlier than we were hoping for, but workable, however, that breeding didn't take. We were open to waiting for the next breeding as we really liked the breeder, but she didn't know when that would be. The breeder we're getting a pup from (hopefully!) we contacted in January and the puppies were born a couple of weeks ago. I've found that most breeders are not all that interested in dealing with you until they have very definite breeding plans, like in the next couple of months, so not sure if it makes sense to start contacting them far in advance. Perhaps for rare breeds it makes more sense.


----------



## BeeKay

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I think it really depends on breed...
> 
> I know of somebody who was on a waiting list for a very rare breed.. for 5 years.
> 
> If I was searching for a somewhat rarer breed, I'd probably inquire a year out. Or if I had a specific breeder in mind with a specific cross.


This right here. I've been on a waiting list since June of last year, deposit down and everything. That was a fluke because my breeder doesn't even have her website up anymore so I met her at an event. While I was inquiring to different breeders, no one was planning to breed for a year, two years, three years. It really depends on the breed.


----------



## frostywolf

Sadly, the February breeding didn't take (or the fetuses were resorbed). The breeder offered to refer me to other breeders she trusts, but I'm so pleased with this particular breeder I told her I will wait. She is hoping to breed a bitch in April. And since the Feb breeding won't result in a litter, she will be planning another breeding with a different co-owned bitch later in the year. So now I really need to work on my patience.


----------



## parapluie

We ended up finding our breeder 6 months in advance but it was really just pure luck that we are getting our puppy so quickly. I have heard of people being on waiting lists for these puppies for 1-2 years because they aren't super common in the US in addition to breeders often only breeding once every 1-2 years.


----------



## MysticRealm

The bitch I'm hoping to get my puppy from is about 2 weeks away from giving birth! Once the puppies are born we will have some idea if this litter is looking positive for me to get my show puppy from. Still won't know probably until they are 7-8 weeks old if I'll be taking one home but at least it gives us a bit of a better picture. 
If not the breeder is hoping her bitch goes into season soon (she normally doesn't breed 2 litters but got a special request to co-breed this bitch), but it will be very tough waiting 4 more months to find out if I'm getting Pup from that litter!


----------



## Elwlyn

Good luck Mystic! Hope you can get a puppy from the upcoming litter!

Wondering at what age are you guys able to first visit your future pups? I just emailed our breeder to see if we can come visit the pups next weekend. They'll be almost 4 weeks old by then, is that old enough for visiting?


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> So I cracked and emailed my breeder. She hasn't responded yet. Its been about 5 weeks since the female was bred. So I'm hoping to hear something soon. All this waiting is driving me crazy!


Any response yet? Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> Any response yet? Crossing my fingers for you!


No not yet, she hasn't even seen the message  thank you so much tho. You're bringing home your puppy soon right?


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> No not yet, she hasn't even seen the message  thank you so much tho. You're bringing home your puppy soon right?


Hopefully she's just busy and will get to everyone's messages soon! Our breeder is really good at communication but occasionally it does take a few days. 
April 9th she comes home! Feels like forever but I know it isn't


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> Hopefully she's just busy and will get to everyone's messages soon! Our breeder is really good at communication but occasionally it does take a few days.
> April 9th she comes home! Feels like forever but I know it isn't


I know she gets pretty busy. She's got so much going on idk how she does it. I hope so. I'm trying to be patient but it's been so long :\

Aww yay! That's so exciting! It will be hear before you know it! I feel like the year just started and March is almost over haha. Did you pick a name?


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Aww yay! That's so exciting! It will be hear before you know it! I feel like the year just started and March is almost over haha. Did you pick a name?


I know! This year is flying! We're pretty sure we have the name set but I think it will be totally finalized once we actually get her for sure  I'll be sure to make a thread ASAP hahaha


----------



## TSTrainer

We are obviously a few years off but I think the decision has been made... We are getting a field-bred golden. 

BF has been bugging me about getting one for a couple of years, but I've been pretty uninterested because I haven't really loved the Goldens I've met. I also don't like the way they look, the bench bred ones specifically. A bit heavy, l don't like their coats, their cancer rates and HD scare me. I like athletic, high energy, high drive dogs and have had my eye on a Malinois as Next Dog. But he hasn't asked for anything else and he's never had his own dog so we are getting a golden under the conditions that I get to pick the breeder, it has to be from field lines, and I get to pick the puppy (he gets to choose gender and if it's between a couple he will make the final pick). It doesn't seem fair but he knows nothing about dogs and I know he will want a higher driven dog, and I'll want to do some agility with it on the side to take some pressure off Coraline. 

He agreed to my terms so he gets his golden and I get to take as long as I need to pick the breeder 
So, coming sometime in 2018/LATEST 2019, we will have a nice, athletic, hopefully RED golden!!


----------



## Elwlyn

I had to look up field-bred Goldens, they do look quite different from the show lines; beautiful dogs! Do they tend to be healthier too? Your decision sounds like a good compromise! 



TSTrainer said:


> We are obviously a few years off but I think the decision has been made... We are getting a field-bred golden.
> 
> BF has been bugging me about getting one for a couple of years, but I've been pretty uninterested because I haven't really loved the Goldens I've met. I also don't like the way they look, the bench bred ones specifically. A bit heavy, l don't like their coats, their cancer rates and HD scare me. I like athletic, high energy, high drive dogs and have had my eye on a Malinois as Next Dog. But he hasn't asked for anything else and he's never had his own dog so we are getting a golden under the conditions that I get to pick the breeder, it has to be from field lines, and I get to pick the puppy (he gets to choose gender and if it's between a couple he will make the final pick). It doesn't seem fair but he knows nothing about dogs and I know he will want a higher driven dog, and I'll want to do some agility with it on the side to take some pressure off Coraline.
> 
> He agreed to my terms so he gets his golden and I get to take as long as I need to pick the breeder
> So, coming sometime in 2018/LATEST 2019, we will have a nice, athletic, hopefully RED golden!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

update no puppy for me..... decided pass and to wait for a future litter....


----------



## TSTrainer

Elwlyn said:


> I had to look up field-bred Goldens, they do look quite different from the show lines; beautiful dogs! Do they tend to be healthier too? Your decision sounds like a good compromise!


I have to talk to some breeders about their health in comparison to show lines but from what I gather they have fewer joint issues because they're lighter boned and smaller, but I'd want to look at individual lines for cancer since there's no evidence to show that one group is less likely than another to have it. And the GR forums I've been browsing are no help at all so I have to keep digging lol


----------



## elrohwen

TSTrainer said:


> I have to talk to some breeders about their health in comparison to show lines but from what I gather they have fewer joint issues because they're lighter boned and smaller, but I'd want to look at individual lines for cancer since there's no evidence to show that one group is less likely than another to have it. And the GR forums I've been browsing are no help at all so I have to keep digging lol


I really want a field bred golden, but cancer is my primary fear.


----------



## TSTrainer

elrohwen said:


> I really want a field bred golden, but cancer is my primary fear.


That's mine as well. BF doesn't understand, but a 7 year lifespan in a medium sized dog simply because of cancer is horrifying to me. So my main requirements when looking for this puppy will be longevity of the line and how often cancer shows up. I want a drivey dog as well but since it will be his dog I won't be so focused on that.


----------



## kcomstoc

I looked field bred goldens, I don't like them as much as non-field goldens....I don't know if it's because that's been shoved down my throat all my life but they look prettier than field-bred


----------



## elrohwen

kcomstoc said:


> I looked field bred goldens, I don't like them as much as non-field goldens....I don't know if it's because that's been shoved down my throat all my life but they look prettier than field-bred


I think the field bred dogs are much more attractive. The confo bred dogs have too much bone for my taste, and their coats are too fluffy and open.


----------



## jade5280

PatriciafromCO said:


> update no puppy for me..... decided pass and to wait for a future litter....


Oh that's too bad. How come?


----------



## BeeKay

Its National Puppy Day!!!

....& no word from my breeder haha...


----------



## PatriciafromCO

jade5280 said:


> Oh that's too bad. How come?


the male left wasn't one that I connect with.. They had several people on a no puppy left waiting list for this breeding, so am sure the little guy got snatched up......


----------



## CptJack

elrohwen said:


> I think the field bred dogs are much more attractive. The confo bred dogs have too much bone for my taste, and their coats are too fluffy and open.


Agreed. I like... lighter, leggier, pointier dogs. Not always sharp, but blunt muzzles and wide heads aren't my thing.

And put me on the list of people who would actually probably enjoy a smallish golden if it weren't for the cancer rates. Not my normal type of dog but they've got the drive and the temperaments are just so... nice. 

But man. Cancer. 

(Odds are I end up with a sheltie, but that's neither here nor there)


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Golden Retrievers are actually one of those breeds that I prefer the show bred version. The ones I know are gorgeous and have absolutely outstanding temperaments. Oddly enough my second favorite are the teeny tiny gangly sport bred ones. They are absolutely nuts though. I've been told that show lines are probably worse for cancer than others.. but I don't know if that is legitimately true. I actually know a lot of "backyard bred" type Goldens that lived/are living into their teens.


----------



## TSTrainer

I promise I'll share the breeder I end up choosing, for they will have the lowest cancer rates and the longest lifespans I can find!!

I know too many BYB Goldens and I'm training a puppy mill golden pup at the moment... Those are the worst of the worst. Way too big, HD at 1 year, endless allergies and other health problems. They are NOT my kind of dog. 
As far as show Goldens, I just don't like how huge they are. Their heads are too blocky, their coat is too dense... They look like stuffed animals in the ring. I DO love their temperaments and intelligence. Field Goldens are SO much smaller, athletic, "narrower", their coats are just right... I just really prefer their look. And they may be crazier but the sweet, friendly personality type is still a MUST for those dogs so it's really exactly what I'd be looking for in BF's first dog.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

TSTrainer said:


> I promise I'll share the breeder I end up choosing, for they will have the lowest cancer rates and the longest lifespans I can find!!
> 
> I know too many BYB Goldens and I'm training a puppy mill golden pup at the moment... Those are the worst of the worst. Way too big, HD at 1 year, endless allergies and other health problems. They are NOT my kind of dog.
> As far as show Goldens, I just don't like how huge they are. Their heads are too blocky, their coat is too dense... They look like stuffed animals in the ring. I DO love their temperaments and intelligence. Field Goldens are SO much smaller, athletic, "narrower", their coats are just right... I just really prefer their look. And they may be crazier but the sweet, friendly personality type is still a MUST for those dogs so it's really exactly what I'd be looking for in BF's first dog.


Show Goldens are definitely blockier and sometimes heavier boned.. but honestly the first time I saw them at a show I was shocked at how SMALL they were! Most random Goldens I know are much bigger than show bred ones. Those coats though are SO thick and a lot to bath/blowdry. I don't want one for that reason alone. I'm sure you can find a nice field type bred Golden.


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Show Goldens are definitely blockier and sometimes heavier boned.. but honestly the first time I saw them at a show I was shocked at how SMALL they were! Most random Goldens I know are much bigger than show bred ones. Those coats though are SO thick and a lot to bath/blowdry. I don't want one for that reason alone. I'm sure you can find a nice field type bred Golden.


The show golden I know best is probably.. 80lbs? He's also kind of impossible. As in, he was the rock start in Kylie's agility class, but is now so heavily distracted and off in la-la land that he can't do agility off leash at all. He just... leaves. Visits the ring crew, eats the dirt, tries to play games, whatever. Also has a problem with going off his food entirely and is ball obsessed in a bad way. He's had some success at rally, and I adore his temperament but he's kind of a mess -and his owner is NOT a novice, she's running a lab at elite levels and doing competition obedience AND rally with. Love the dog, great temperament, but he's kind of. Odd. Size is similar to what I'm used to seeing, but otherwise he is NOTHING like the others I know and not in a necessarily good way.

Honestly, my favorite sporting dogs are brits, I'm just a wee bit scared of them. Adored every single one I've met, but. Wow.


----------



## Canyx

CptJack said:


> Honestly, my favorite sporting dogs are brits, I'm just a wee bit scared of them. Adored every single one I've met, but. Wow.


Brittanies are one of the only sporting breeds I'd consider deliberately going after. Nearly every single one I've met has been crazy and I love them.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Brittanies are one of the only sporting breeds I'd consider deliberately going after. Nearly every single one I've met has been crazy and I love them.


God, me too. The ones who come to some of our trials are my favorite dogs in the world. They're either perfect or terrible and the youngest one does about 4 obstacles and zoomes but I LOVE THEM SO MUCH.


----------



## Sibe

Video of 3.5 week old Silkens. Cuteness overload!
https://www.facebook.com/cathi.wester/posts/1332949896732262


----------



## Willowy

My parents' neighbors had a dark red Golden who was over 100 pounds---he was a hoot. They moved when he was 3 or 4 so I don't know how long he lived. Definitely not a show type, or a field type. . .idk, pet type? But he was huge. I doubt any show breeders go for that. I liked him, I'd get one like him if I was comfortable with the breeder.


----------



## Sibe

My friend who I did agility with in San Diego has goldens, very show type. Squishy lovebug. I do like the look of the field bred goldens more, but I like the softer energy of the show bred.








http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=357482


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Willowy said:


> My parents' neighbors had a dark red Golden who was over 100 pounds---he was a hoot. They moved when he was 3 or 4 so I don't know how long he lived. Definitely not a show type, or a field type. . .idk, pet type? But he was huge. I doubt any show breeders go for that. I liked him, I'd get one like him if I was comfortable with the breeder.


Lots of "pet type" Goldens are huge, obviously not always but I'm used to seeing these oversized ones. The standard for AKC Goldens tops at 24" for males, which isn't all that big. I don't know any purely field bred Goldens.

Sibe - Gorgeous dog! Can't help it. They are my favorite.


----------



## parapluie

My puppy is coming home in 2 weeks!! Trying to make sure I get everything on my list that I'll need for the ~6 hour drive home (plus stops). So far I have water, bowls, treats, paper towels, regular towels, ziplock bags, poop bags, crate. The breeder emailed everyone to let us know about pickup day info. and told us she is sending everyone home with a "puppy bag" with a leash, collar, harness, toys and chews, and blanket (with smells of the mom and litter), bath soap, a clicker, and a binder full of puppy raising information. So unbelievably excited!


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> My puppy is coming home in 2 weeks!! Trying to make sure I get everything on my list that I'll need for the ~6 hour drive home (plus stops). So far I have water, bowls, treats, paper towels, regular towels, ziplock bags, poop bags, crate. The breeder emailed everyone to let us know about pickup day info. and told us she is sending everyone home with a "puppy bag" with a leash, collar, harness, toys and chews, and blanket (with smells of the mom and litter), bath soap, a clicker, and a binder full of puppy raising information. So unbelievably excited!


How exciting! That's really awesome of your breeder to send the puppies home with all of that. I can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> How exciting! That's really awesome of your breeder to send the puppies home with all of that. I can't wait to see pictures!


I know! I wasn't expecting it! There will be way too many photos, I'm sure of it  Hope you post in here once you get news of your pup!


----------



## MysticRealm

My possible litter is going to be born sometime this week!! I'm crossing my fingers for the right amount of males and females to make it the most likely that I will get a pup from this litter! I need at least 2 female show quality dogs (one for the cobreeder, one for a buyer who had deposit in before me), because otherwise the buyer may take a show quality male, and I want a show quality male! So, tough odds with 6-8 puppies possible! I still won't know till 7-8 weeks after they're born if I'm for sure getting one though!


----------



## Elwlyn

Parapluie- how exciting! The last two weeks must be really tough to wait! 

MysticRealm - good luck, hope you'll get your pup from the upcoming litter! 

We're going to meet our future pup's litter next Saturday! They'll be 4 weeks tomorrow and we won't know which one will be ours for a few more weeks, but can't wait to meet them!


----------



## parapluie

Elwlyn said:


> Parapluie- how exciting! The last two weeks must be really tough to wait!
> 
> We're going to meet our future pup's litter next Saturday! They'll be 4 weeks tomorrow and we won't know which one will be ours for a few more weeks, but can't wait to meet them!


It's really hard to wait haha. I know it's so soon but it feels like forever! 
That's so exciting! Do you have specific things you're looking for in your new pup (male/female, show/sports, etc)? Do you have a certain order you're picking in or does the breeder choose for you?


----------



## Elwlyn

parapluie said:


> It's really hard to wait haha. I know it's so soon but it feels like forever!
> That's so exciting! Do you have specific things you're looking for in your new pup (male/female, show/sports, etc)? Do you have a certain order you're picking in or does the breeder choose for you?


We definitely want a female. There are 7 girls in the litter, so that shouldn't be a problem. The breeder is picking a pup for us, but other than him keeping one of the girls, I have no idea how many more people are on the list before us. Will be sure to ask on Saturday! Mainly looking for the right temperament as it's going to be our first large dog. But I'm open to showing, so it'll just depend on how many pups are show quality, we may just get one.


----------



## parapluie

Elwlyn said:


> We definitely want a female. There are 7 girls in the litter, so that shouldn't be a problem. The breeder is picking a pup for us, but other than him keeping one of the girls, I have no idea how many more people are on the list before us. Will be sure to ask on Saturday! Mainly looking for the right temperament as it's going to be our first large dog. But I'm open to showing, so it'll just depend on how many pups are show quality, we may just get one.


That's funny! We definitely wanted a female as well and the litter was 7 girls! Our breeder chooses which puppy goes with which family based on all the info she got from us before the breeding as well as throughout the process. In some ways it's frustrating not to be able to choose, but we would essentially be picking based on looks anyway so in a way it's nice to have someone with more insight into their personalities (so far) doing the selecting for us. She doesn't base it off waiting list order like other breeders I spoke with so I was surprised to hear it at first.


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> I know! I wasn't expecting it! There will be way too many photos, I'm sure of it  Hope you post in here once you get news of your pup!


I definitely will! No word from my breeder still. I haven't heard anything from her since she did the breeding..so idk. I've emailed her twice now and no response sooooo....yea. Its making me nervous.


----------



## MysticRealm

BeeKay said:


> I definitely will! No word from my breeder still. I haven't heard anything from her since she did the breeding..so idk. I've emailed her twice now and no response sooooo....yea. Its making me nervous.


Have you tried calling (during regular work hours). Some people just don't do well with emailing and such. We think it's nicer to email because then they can respond when they have spare time, but some people just don't do email well.


----------



## BeeKay

MysticRealm said:


> Have you tried calling (during regular work hours). Some people just don't do well with emailing and such. We think it's nicer to email because then they can respond when they have spare time, but some people just don't do email well.


I actually don't have her number, we stay in contact through facebook. She's been on quite a few times and nothing.. lol its been a little over a month now it'll be 2 months on the 9th since she responded. So I have been looking around seeing what my options are if this falls through. I'm more of a glass half empty type so I'm preparing for the worst.


----------



## MysticRealm

BeeKay said:


> I actually don't have her number, we stay in contact through facebook. She's been on quite a few times and nothing.. lol its been a little over a month now it'll be 2 months on the 9th since she responded. So I have been looking around seeing what my options are if this falls through. I'm more of a glass half empty type so I'm preparing for the worst.


Have you put down a deposit? Have you told her your concerns? Express it in a non angry way, but if the breeder has your money she should be willing to respond to your questions.
Something along the line of
"Hello "breeder", I understand that you are probably very busy so don't have a lot of time, but I'm getting a little concerned over not hearing back from you. I really want to have a good relationship with you, my breeder, and as such I would like to be able to feel like I can contact you and hear back from you in a reasonable amount of time. Like I said, I know you are probably busy and I can appreciate that, but if you could send me a message and answer some of the questions I have asked that would be great. In case you can't find the previous messages my questions were ..." Maybe ask for her phone number if she feels that's an easier way to keep in contact.
You could add a smiley face or 2 in there as it can be hard to read the tone of a post and you don't want to come off sounding angry at the breeder, but you do want to make your point about needing communication.
If she doesn't respond within the week, your next course of action depends on if you have given her a deposit or not and whether or not you really want a puppy from this breeder or not. If no deposit and you think you can find another breeder just walk away. if you have given a deposit, but would be willing to look at another breeder you may have to tell her that if you don't get a response by such and such a date you will be requiring your deposit back. And if you've given a deposit and still would like a pup from the breeder I guess you just keep trying to get in contact.


----------



## BeeKay

MysticRealm said:


> Have you put down a deposit? Have you told her your concerns? Express it in a non angry way, but if the breeder has your money she should be willing to respond to your questions.
> Something along the line of
> "Hello "breeder", I understand that you are probably very busy so don't have a lot of time, but I'm getting a little concerned over not hearing back from you. I really want to have a good relationship with you, my breeder, and as such I would like to be able to feel like I can contact you and hear back from you in a reasonable amount of time. Like I said, I know you are probably busy and I can appreciate that, but if you could send me a message and answer some of the questions I have asked that would be great. In case you can't find the previous messages my questions were ..." Maybe ask for her phone number if she feels that's an easier way to keep in contact.
> You could add a smiley face or 2 in there as it can be hard to read the tone of a post and you don't want to come off sounding angry at the breeder, but you do want to make your point about needing communication.
> If she doesn't respond within the week, your next course of action depends on if you have given her a deposit or not and whether or not you really want a puppy from this breeder or not. If no deposit and you think you can find another breeder just walk away. if you have given a deposit, but would be willing to look at another breeder you may have to tell her that if you don't get a response by such and such a date you will be requiring your deposit back. And if you've given a deposit and still would like a pup from the breeder I guess you just keep trying to get in contact.


Yes I put a deposit down in June of last year because at that time she was expecting to breed in October and maybe have Christmas puppies. The girl didn't end up going in heat until last month. I don't want to harass her and since this community is so small I'm so worried about burning bridges but she does have my money. Idk if maybe because this is her first litter in 4 years, maybe she wants to make a big announcement idk. I would appreciate even the smallest response from her at this point. I've messaged her twice now and I'm going to wait until the end of this week to hopefully hear back from her. If I don't then I'll have to go from there I guess..it just sucks because I've been waiting so long and I'm so close to finally get this dog I've been wanting for the last 5 years


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Yes I put a deposit down in June of last year because at that time she was expecting to breed in October and maybe have Christmas puppies. The girl didn't end up going in heat until last month. I don't want to harass her and since this community is so small I'm so worried about burning bridges but she does have my money. Idk if maybe because this is her first litter in 4 years, maybe she wants to make a big announcement idk. I would appreciate even the smallest response from her at this point. I've messaged her twice now and I'm going to wait until the end of this week to hopefully hear back from her. If I don't then I'll have to go from there I guess..it just sucks because I've been waiting so long and I'm so close to finally get this dog I've been wanting for the last 5 years


I'm so sorry. That's such a tough spot to be in. I totally understand because my breed community is small too and you don't want to upset anyone, but at the same time it's a little absurd not to respond for months! The issue of already having the deposit is tricky as well. Since you're messaging her on facebook, are you able to tell if she has read the messages or not? (I know I can see when people read mine if they have messenger) I also think a somewhat strongly worded email (not mean or angry, just clear), asking to please contact you even if there isn't a litter, etc. because you are getting a little worried (putting it on you/your anxiety can lessen tension even if it's kind of their fault) and see what happens  Wishing for hopefully a really good explanation from your breeder!!


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> I'm so sorry. That's such a tough spot to be in. I totally understand because my breed community is small too and you don't want to upset anyone, but at the same time it's a little absurd not to respond for months! The issue of already having the deposit is tricky as well. Since you're messaging her on facebook, are you able to tell if she has read the messages or not? (I know I can see when people read mine if they have messenger) I also think a somewhat strongly worded email (not mean or angry, just clear), asking to please contact you even if there isn't a litter, etc. because you are getting a little worried (putting it on you/your anxiety can lessen tension even if it's kind of their fault) and see what happens  Wishing for hopefully a really good explanation from your breeder!!


She hasn't seen them...which makes me feel a little better but at the same time you've posted so I know you know you have messages lol. I went ahead and sent her the message on facebook and through email I even asked if facebook is not a good way to stay in contact anymore. I'm hoping to hear something soon...it would be a little different if I hadn't put money down almost a year ago. Thank you very much for the positive vibes! As soon as I know anything I'll post in here. Congrats to you tho!


----------



## Elwlyn

BeeKay, that's so frustrating! Could the breeder be waiting to confirm the pregnancy at this point or should she know by now? I found breeders to be pretty unresponsive until having a pregnancy confirmation and usually even for some time after. Hope you get good news soon!


----------



## BeeKay

Elwlyn said:


> BeeKay, that's so frustrating! Could the breeder be waiting to confirm the pregnancy at this point or should she know by now? I found breeders to be pretty unresponsive until having a pregnancy confirmation and usually even for some time after. Hope you get good news soon!


I think she's waiting? Idk she told me the week of 2/9 that she was dropping the girl off for breeding. I know the gestation is about 60-63 days? But I feel like at this point she should be able to confirm with ultrasound? But I could be wrong I'm not a breeder. So maybe thats why she's being unresponsive but idk. I sent her a facebook message and a regular email so hopefully sometime this week I'll get some news. I've got friends putting together puppy care packages because they all know how long I've been waiting for this and I've bought a lot of things myself so idk..but as soon as I do whether its good or bad I'll post in here lol


----------



## MysticRealm

My breeder confirmed pregnancy at about 4 weeks and from my calculations it's been about 7 weeks since the bitch wsa dropped off so even if the breeding took place during that week you're a good 6 weeks out so I would think the breeder should know by now. I think 5 weeks is common to go for first ultrasound.


----------



## BeeKay

MysticRealm said:


> My breeder confirmed pregnancy at about 4 weeks and from my calculations it's been about 7 weeks since the bitch wsa dropped off so even if the breeding took place during that week you're a good 6 weeks out so I would think the breeder should know by now. I think 5 weeks is common to go for first ultrasound.


That doesn't make me feel any better about this lol


----------



## BeeKay

She emailed back and gave me her phone number!!! I feel a little better now! I'm going to be calling or texting her tonight and hopefully I'll know whether the pregnancy took or not and get my many other questions answered lol


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> She emailed back and gave me her phone number!!! I feel a little better now! I'm going to be calling or texting her tonight and hopefully I'll know whether the pregnancy took or not and get my many other questions answered lol


Yay! That's good news!


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> Yay! That's good news!


Yes! I just want her to say shes pregnant and pups will be here in the next couple weeks


----------



## MysticRealm

BeeKay said:


> She emailed back and gave me her phone number!!! I feel a little better now! I'm going to be calling or texting her tonight and hopefully I'll know whether the pregnancy took or not and get my many other questions answered lol


There ya go!


----------



## MysticRealm

MysticRealm said:


> My possible litter is going to be born sometime this week!! I'm crossing my fingers for the right amount of males and females to make it the most likely that I will get a pup from this litter! I need at least 2 female show quality dogs (one for the cobreeder, one for a buyer who had deposit in before me), because otherwise the buyer may take a show quality male, and I want a show quality male! So, tough odds with 6-8 puppies possible! I still won't know till 7-8 weeks after they're born if I'm for sure getting one though!


Ugh! No puppies yet! Arg! Hurry up puppies, hurry up!


----------



## parapluie

MysticRealm said:


> Ugh! No puppies yet! Arg! Hurry up puppies, hurry up!


Yes, hurry up!!! I'm waiting anxiously to find out which puppy we are going to be getting. We should hopefully be hearing by this weekend........


----------



## BeeKay

Update. Sooo turns out the bitch they were breeding was not bred because her levels weren't high enough and they didn't want to waste the sperm. Soooo she's decided to try to breed her later in the year and they will be breeding another bitch in a couple weeks. Now we are back to playing the waiting game. 

yup.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

BeeKay said:


> Update. Sooo turns out the bitch they were breeding was not bred because her levels weren't high enough and they didn't want to waste the sperm. Soooo she's decided to try to breed her later in the year and they will be breeding another bitch in a couple weeks. Now we are back to playing the waiting game.
> 
> yup.


Ugh that sucks. This must be very frustrating for you.


----------



## BeeKay

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Ugh that sucks. This must be very frustrating for you.


It is...just a lot. I am doing my best to be patient and she understands that but still. I am hoping and praying that she FINALLY goes into season for real and the breed her and the pregnancy takes. I feel like one more setback and I may have to look at other breeders and I don't want to do that because I really like my breeder and I think we have a good relationship but at the same time...I have a basket filled with puppy stuff and no puppy.


----------



## Sibe

Oh my gaaaaaah. So much spazzy cuteness! This is the 4.5 week old litter. 
https://www.facebook.com/cathi.wester/posts/1345023958858189

And the younger litter


----------



## Elwlyn

BeeKay, how frustrating! It's tough being tied to one breeder, there are only so many dogs she can breed. Would she refund your deposit if you decide to look elsewhere? 

Sibe, both litters are just too damn cute! Love the FB video! 

We're going to meet our pup and the rest of the litter tomorrow!


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> It is...just a lot. I am doing my best to be patient and she understands that but still. I am hoping and praying that she FINALLY goes into season for real and the breed her and the pregnancy takes. I feel like one more setback and I may have to look at other breeders and I don't want to do that because I really like my breeder and I think we have a good relationship but at the same time...I have a basket filled with puppy stuff and no puppy.


Ugh, I'm so sorry to hear she didn't breed after all that! And you've been waiting SO long... how disappointing  I really hope that this next one will take, and if not, maybe she will be understanding and let you move to another breeder/return your deposit. I think you have been more than patient. 



Elwlyn said:


> We're going to meet our pup and the rest of the litter tomorrow!


Ahhh so exciting!! Take a photo or two to share!


----------



## MysticRealm

AHHHHHH!!!! The puppies were born yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 puppies total, with 6 males so good odds for me!!! There were 3 cream puppies (2 of them male). I was always thinking black, but I think creams usually go white and a white show poodle looks stunning in the ring for sure. So I told her that if there was a nice show male in the litter I would be open to both colors. Especially since I can hardly imagine waiting any longer for another litter!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Sandakat

MysticRealm said:


> AHHHHHH!!!! The puppies were born yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 10 puppies total, with 6 males so good odds for me!!! There were 3 cream puppies (2 of them male). I was always thinking black, but I think creams usually go white and a white show poodle looks stunning in the ring for sure. So I told her that if there was a nice show male in the litter I would be open to both colors. Especially since I can hardly imagine waiting any longer for another litter!!!! AHHHHH!!!!!


Yayyyy!!!
(too short)


----------



## Wet Beards

Today's the day. 
On my way out to pick up my little one and bring her home. 
I've named her Sage.
(little one is a wolfhound)


----------



## kcomstoc

Wet Beards said:


> Today's the day.
> On my way out to pick up my little one and bring her home.
> I've named her Sage.
> (little one is a wolfhound)


OMG YAY!!!! baby wolfhound!! I can't wait to see pictures


----------



## BeeKay

So excited for you guys!!!!


----------



## parapluie

Wet Beards said:


> Today's the day.
> On my way out to pick up my little one and bring her home.
> I've named her Sage.
> (little one is a wolfhound)


Yay! They're so cute, very excited for photos! 

My breeder emailed late last night... We should know which puppy is ours by tonight!! Fingers crossed!


----------



## Wet Beards

We're home!
Long day but oh so worth it. I'm hopelessly in love with her 
already. 
I will start a thread for her once we are settled and I have
pictures. 
So far, so good with Mouse and Thistle accepting her. 
Not even a growl from Mouse when Sage crawled over
her head.


----------



## Elwlyn

Wet Beards, congrats on the puppy! Can't wait to see the pictures! 

We visited the pups yesterday, they're absolutely adorable! I'll post some pictures as soon s I figure out how.


----------



## Elwlyn

There are should be some pictures attached, hope it works!


----------



## Sandakat

WetBeards, Congrats! So excited to see the pictures.


----------



## parapluie

We finally know which puppy we're bringing home! We are still debating between a few names and will probably decide for sure once we bring her home on Saturday!!


----------



## TSTrainer

Omg so many new puppies!!! Yay!


----------



## Elwlyn

Aww! She's so cute! 




parapluie said:


> We finally know which puppy we're bringing home! We are still debating between a few names and will probably decide for sure once we bring her home on Saturday!!


----------



## parapluie

Elwlyn said:


> Aww! She's so cute!


Thank you! Your photos are so cute.... puppy swarm! When do you pick/find out which one is yours?


----------



## Elwlyn

parapluie said:


> Thank you! Your photos are so cute.... puppy swarm! When do you pick/find out which one is yours?


Thanks! We'll be getting stack pictures in a couple of weeks and visiting again in 3 weeks or so. We get a say in which one we'd like, but honestly, I'm hoping for a lot of guidance from the breeder. I could barely tell them apart at this point, hopefully, we'll see a bit more individual difference at the next visit.


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> We finally know which puppy we're bringing home! We are still debating between a few names and will probably decide for sure once we bring her home on Saturday!!


Omg I can't get over how cute and fluffy she is!!!


----------



## BeeKay

So lol something happened. One of the breeders I spoke with originally like 4 years ago messaged me about someone she knows that has a litter he just hasn't announced it yet. Pups would go home end of next month. 
I'm feeling like idk what to do again. 
Pros:
Hes local
He actually has puppies

Cons: 
I don't know who he is
More expensive

i'm not really sure what to do...I love my breeder but OMG if she's tries again and it falls through? I will cry


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Omg I can't get over how cute and fluffy she is!!!


Hahah thank you!! I cannot wait to squish her. 



BeeKay said:


> So lol something happened. One of the breeders I spoke with originally like 4 years ago messaged me about someone she knows that has a litter he just hasn't announced it yet. Pups would go home end of next month.
> I'm feeling like idk what to do again.
> Pros:
> Hes local
> He actually has puppies
> 
> Cons:
> I don't know who he is
> More expensive
> 
> i'm not really sure what to do...I love my breeder but OMG if she's tries again and it falls through? I will cry


Well, sometimes things happen for a reason! But, is there a way to chat with him/meet his dogs and then decide from there? I definitely understand not wanting to back out on your breeder, but maybe you can chat with her honestly about it, if it even moves in that direction.


----------



## kcomstoc

I need to see wolfhound puppies please!! I'm reading The Iron Druid Chronicles right now and there are irish wolfhounds in there and I just need to see adorable real wolfhounds


----------



## MysticRealm

So exciting for all of you gettin your pups or getting close!!!
Here are the first couple pics from my breeder! Pups were born March 31
One Hour Old









4 days old









If there isn't a show pup in there for me I'm going to cry! Ive never waited for a litter to be born before, and it's torturous!


----------



## Elwlyn

MysticRealm, they're so tiny and cute! I hope your puppy is in this litter!


----------



## parapluie

MysticRealm said:


> If there isn't a show pup in there for me I'm going to cry! Ive never waited for a litter to be born before, and it's torturous!


I totally understand! I have never waited since before a litter was bred before either... there is something weirdly exciting about it. I feel very invested haha and it's so fun seeing updates every few days and watching them grow into little pups before your eyes.


----------



## kcomstoc

Mystic what kind of puppies are those?


----------



## MysticRealm

kcomstoc said:


> Mystic what kind of puppies are those?


Standard poodles!


----------



## TSTrainer

SPOO PUPS!! Omg I really hope one of them is yours Mystic!!


----------



## kcomstoc

MysticRealm said:


> Standard poodles!


That's cool, I go back and forth with SPOOs, I like them because they would fit into my life pretty well but I don't because I only find them aesthetically pleasing if they're in the teddy bear cut....but I haven't met really any in person...so Idk. I'm on the fence I guess


----------



## cookieface

kcomstoc said:


> That's cool, I go back and forth with SPOOs, I like them because they would fit into my life pretty well but I don't because I only find them aesthetically pleasing if they're in the teddy bear cut....but I haven't met really any in person...so Idk. I'm on the fence I guess


Their looks grow on you.  I don't like the shaved muzzle, but it sure beats icky gross muzzle (especially when in my face).


----------



## TSTrainer

cookieface said:


> Their looks grow on you.  I don't like the shaved muzzle, but it sure beats icky gross muzzle (especially when in my face).


I actually hate the teddy bear cut and prefer the shaved muzzle! They look so elegant! Those beards get so wet and gross after eating and drinking. Plus, someone is less likely to ask me if she's a doodle if I keep her face shaved lol


----------



## cookieface

TSTrainer said:


> I actually hate the teddy bear cut and prefer the shaved muzzle! They look so elegant! Those beards get so wet and gross after eating and drinking. Plus, someone is less likely to ask me if she's a doodle if I keep her face shaved lol


Mine are shaved (their groomer is a poodle breeder / handler, so I can't say, "don't make them look like poodles" lol), but I do like it when they get some fur on their faces. They remind me of Muppets.


----------



## kcomstoc

cookieface said:


> Mine are shaved (their groomer is a poodle breeder / handler, so I can't say, "don't make them look like poodles" lol), but I do like it when they get some fur on their faces. They remind me of Muppets.
> 
> View attachment 224337


I think when their faces are shaved but there's so much hair on their heads it looks odd like tyson looks like his head is too poofy...Katie looks better, maybe shaved face but keep fur on the head down would look ok for me. Don't get me wrong cookie they're still cute but just my preference


----------



## Willowy

I don't like the shaved face/muzzle or the long ear fur, especially squared off. Or the poofy head. If I had a Poodle I'd have the groomer leave some fur on the muzzle and cut the ear and head fur short. But then, yeah, if they have furry muzzles you get slobber. . .hmm. But I still prefer how it looks.


----------



## TSTrainer

Here is Coraline with her shaved muzzle and feet. I'm growing out her topknot because I like when poodles have a big mane  I think she looks pretty cute


----------



## cookieface

kcomstoc said:


> I think when their faces are shaved but there's so much hair on their heads it looks odd like tyson looks like his head is too poofy...Katie looks better, maybe shaved face but keep fur on the head down would look ok for me. Don't get me wrong cookie they're still cute but just my preference





Willowy said:


> I don't like the shaved face/muzzle or the long ear fur, especially squared off. Or the poofy head. If I had a Poodle I'd have the groomer leave some fur on the muzzle and cut the ear and head fur short. But then, yeah, if they have furry muzzles you get slobber. . .hmm. But I still prefer how it looks.


If I had it my way, I'd do this:








Last grooming appointment, Tyson's ears got trimmed; his head is still puffy, though:










TSTrainer said:


> Here is Coraline with her shaved muzzle and feet. I'm growing out her topknot because I like when poodles have a big mane  I think she looks pretty cute


Coraline is gorgeous!


----------



## Willowy

cookieface said:


> If I had it my way, I'd do this:
> View attachment 224426


Ooh, yeah, I like that!


----------



## CptJack

If I ever have a poodle that 'if I had it my way' is 99% likely what's going to happen. I mean, it'll probably be a smaller poodle, but as gorgeous as I find more fur, it's just not practical for me and I don't want to do the maintenance.


----------



## elrohwen

BeeKay said:


> So lol something happened. One of the breeders I spoke with originally like 4 years ago messaged me about someone she knows that has a litter he just hasn't announced it yet. Pups would go home end of next month.
> I'm feeling like idk what to do again.
> Pros:
> Hes local
> He actually has puppies
> 
> Cons:
> I don't know who he is
> More expensive
> 
> i'm not really sure what to do...I love my breeder but OMG if she's tries again and it falls through? I will cry


I would at least meet him and his dogs. I thought I wanted to go with one breeder, but I didn't get a puppy from her litter. I thought I wanted to go with another breeder, but her dog didn't get pregnant. I went with the third person, who I didn't even talk to until her puppies were 2 days old, and didn't meet her until they were 5.5 weeks and we'd already committed to them. Best decision ever.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

BeeKay said:


> So lol something happened. One of the breeders I spoke with originally like 4 years ago messaged me about someone she knows that has a litter he just hasn't announced it yet. Pups would go home end of next month.
> I'm feeling like idk what to do again.
> Pros:
> Hes local
> He actually has puppies
> 
> Cons:
> I don't know who he is
> More expensive
> 
> i'm not really sure what to do...I love my breeder but OMG if she's tries again and it falls through? I will cry


At this point I'm sure your breeder would understand if you went with another breeder. I think it is worth looking into.


----------



## BeeKay

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> At this point I'm sure your breeder would understand if you went with another breeder. I think it is worth looking into.





elrohwen said:


> I would at least meet him and his dogs. I thought I wanted to go with one breeder, but I didn't get a puppy from her litter. I thought I wanted to go with another breeder, but her dog didn't get pregnant. I went with the third person, who I didn't even talk to until her puppies were 2 days old, and didn't meet her until they were 5.5 weeks and we'd already committed to them. Best decision ever.


I sent him a facebook message and the breeder who told me about him left him a message. She actually wanted to co-own a girl with me but I don't want a girl. That's how this whole thing even came up. So now I'm just waiting for a response at this point. 

Fingers crossed something works out. I've been really bummed about all of this lately.


----------



## elrohwen

BeeKay said:


> Fingers crossed something works out. I've been really bummed about all of this lately.


It took a year for us to get a puppy, and like I said in my other post we went through 3 breeders and multiple litters. The lady I ended up with wasn't even on my radar. Not because she was not a good breeder, but because she didn't have a snazzy website and I didn't know anything about her dogs at the time. Though the mom of the litter was bred by breeder #1, so there was some connection there. Anyway, long story short, it took forever, it really sucked, but it will work out in the end!


----------



## BeeKay

elrohwen said:


> It took a year for us to get a puppy, and like I said in my other post we went through 3 breeders and multiple litters. The lady I ended up with wasn't even on my radar. Not because she was not a good breeder, but because she didn't have a snazzy website and I didn't know anything about her dogs at the time. Though the mom of the litter was bred by breeder #1, so there was some connection there. Anyway, long story short, it took forever, it really sucked, but it will work out in the end!


Thank you! I'm trying hard to be positive. I went hiking with my friend the other day and she has a golden retriever that she bought off CL and she's like "why can't you just get a regular dog?" and sometimes...sometimes I wish I wanted another breed but my heart has been set for the last 4 years and I'm soooo close. Its just hard to wait but you're right, hopefully it all works out in the end.


----------



## kcomstoc

Coraline's cut but with less fur on the head/ears would be perfect  jeez now you're kinda making me want a SPOO and I already have so many breeds I want....you guys are enablers and horrible


----------



## Elwlyn

BeeKay said:


> Thank you! I'm trying hard to be positive. I went hiking with my friend the other day and she has a golden retriever that she bought off CL and she's like "why can't you just get a regular dog?" and sometimes...sometimes I wish I wanted another breed but my heart has been set for the last 4 years and I'm soooo close. Its just hard to wait but you're right, hopefully it all works out in the end.


I hope things work out soon for you, BeeKay! We're also going with a different breeder from the one we were planning to get a puppy from. Have actually been through 3 breeders in the past few months, had one litter that didn't happen at all and another one that didn't have a girl for us. It really is difficult to wait, but, hopefully, worth it!


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Thank you! I'm trying hard to be positive. I went hiking with my friend the other day and she has a golden retriever that she bought off CL and she's like "why can't you just get a regular dog?" and sometimes...sometimes I wish I wanted another breed but my heart has been set for the last 4 years and I'm soooo close. Its just hard to wait but you're right, hopefully it all works out in the end.


Crossing my fingers for you!!


----------



## TSTrainer

kcomstoc said:


> coraline's cut but with less fur on the head/ears would be perfect :d jeez now you're kinda making me want a spoo and i already have so many breeds i want....you guys are enablers and horrible


muahahahahaaaa


----------



## cookieface

kcomstoc said:


> Coraline's cut but with less fur on the head/ears would be perfect  jeez now you're kinda making me want a SPOO and I already have so many breeds I want....you guys are enablers and horrible


It's our master plan.


----------



## kcomstoc

cookieface said:


> It's our master plan.





TSTrainer said:


> muahahahahaaaa


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol Josh also agreed, so this might be a thing someday but puppy order right now is Rough collie (of course  ), Welshie, Fluffy Corgi, GD, Berner, Shiba, GSD?, Aussie?, then maybe SPOO (not sure about GSD or Aussies yet so SPOO might get moved up). 

Cookie you gotta bring Katie to the meet up though before I make my final decision  Also corgi got moved up because I didn't know that Josh wanted a corgi so bad lol so corgi comes after Welshie instead of GD


----------



## parapluie

Today is the day!!!


----------



## kcomstoc

parapluie said:


> Today is the day!!!


Horray!!! congrats the waiting is done


----------



## Laurelin

So basically every breeder I've talked to doesn't have anything in my time frame. Grrr... But I *think* I may have found something. Aiming for this time next year. 

Cross your fingers for me!


----------



## Laurelin

How do y'all deal with waiting? The breeders I like are having litters in mid- 2017 and my second plan isn't having anything till 2018. I'm terrified I'll wait and then something falls through... 

It's just very important to me to get a good breeder that health tests and isn't large scale after Mia's issues.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

When was your time frame originally? That's still very exciting. I don't know how to wait.. I never really have had to wait that long! 

Waiting on good breeder for a BC is your best bet though. I'm sure you will get an awesome puppy and fall in love with the BC crazy.


----------



## Laurelin

My original was to start looking in October but be bringing home a puppy sometime next year. If this goes well it'd be mid next year. I really hope it does...

The longest I waited so far with dogs was a week. Haha, soo.... not sure what I'll do with myself. A whole year! 

At least this one is a repeat pairing so I can watch litter #1 grow up and see how they are.


----------



## BeeKay

Thanks everyone for the positive vibes! They are having the Western Specialty this weekend and of course they start it with the lure coursing. Really interesting coursing this time around. They had Rhodesian Ridgebacks, Whippets, Ibizian Hounds and Pharaohs!! I was surprised at how agile the ridgebacks are! Beautiful dogs but not for me. First time seeing an ibizian in person. We kept joking that they were the "diva" version of a pharaoh. Beautiful dogs, very leggy and a little to lean for my liking. There were a couple wire haired ones too. 

My breeder was there and she brought 4 girls with her, 2 of which she's planning to breed. So I did get to meet the potential moms! I've decided to just wait it out. Even though its taking a lot longer than I planned I have a good relationship with my breeder and her dogs are just amazing. They've got great builds and temperaments, she's got one of the top males in the country right now. Plus I met the mama (or grandma I guess) who is 11 and she still looks amazing and runs just as fast as the young ones! Got to meet some local pharaoh hound people so when I get mine I'll be a part of the OC coursing crew haha. & OI got to actually hold a 9 week old puppy (from Sweden! They were also going to buy from my breeder but they couldn't wait anymore so they paid $1500 to ship a dog from Sweden!!!) and I am even more in love than I was before. I'll be attending the dog show tomorrow as well and hopefully I can snag some pictures.


----------



## Sibe

Gaaaaaaah I need one!


----------



## CrystalGSD

Those silkens are so cute!!!


----------



## Avie

I love the one where all the puppies are hopping after mom.


----------



## milobanana

Have you tried emailing/calling the Labrador Retriever Club in your area to ask for breeder referrals? Usually if a breeder is in good standing with their breed club, they're health testing appropriately, but you'll still have to do your due diligence to make sure.

For instance, since I live near Boston, if I were looking for a lab puppy, I'd call this breeder referral line:
http://www.lrcgb.org/breeders.html


----------



## Sibe

I met the Silkens today! I took Zebulon for a meet & greet so the puppies could meet a cat. All the puppies were fantastic! They'd sniff, chew ears and/or tail (which Zeb doesn't mind too much), then leave him alone. If they approach in a bouncy rambunctious way a hiss was enough for them to slam the brakes and approach nicely.










Checking out a cat house together


----------



## taquitos

Sibe said:


> I met the Silkens today! I took Zebulon for a meet & greet so the puppies could meet a cat. All the puppies were fantastic! They'd sniff, chew ears and/or tail (which Zeb doesn't mind too much), then leave him alone. If they approach in a bouncy rambunctious way a hiss was enough for them to slam the brakes and approach nicely.


Pretty puppies! And your cat is a saint!

Just a PUPdate (yes I had to do it I am so so sorry):
Some people know this already... but I am meeting a breeder this Saturday re: a young adult rehome from one of her litters. WISH ME LUCK.


----------



## MysticRealm

OMG, this waiting is so hard! Pups are just over 3 weeks now, so FIVE more to go! And, though I think it's likely I will be getting a pup, it's still not 100% yet since I'm looking for a show prospect and they can't tell yet how they think any of the pups will truly turn out (I know you can't even know for sure at 8 weeks but have a better idea).


----------



## Sandakat

We spent yesterday at the Sheltie Nationals in Reno. A friend of ours was showing a dog so we got to hang out "backstage" while she primped and fussed over him. I got to play with an adorable blue merle puppy who decided that my lap was the best place to sleep. Now I REALLY have puppy fever. Luckily that pup was already going to a show home up in Canada.


----------



## Sibe

Zebulon met more Silkens today! Both local breeders have 2 litters due to heat cycles and the way things worked out. This older litter is 4 1/2 weeks, very prime age for socializing. 6 puppies!

He was rubbing his face on the play kitchen when he got a nom on the leg. Made for a great expression!


















New chompers! Teeth are new, and we're learning about bite inhibition.









In breeder's lap (Firebird Silkens, btw)









In my lap









Week and a half old litter! Also 6 puppies.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Very, very cute, Sibe!!!!!


----------



## Sibe

It's extremely difficult to be responsible. I'm not at a point where getting a puppy would be good for me, or the rest of the crew. I honestly don't want one right now... but that doesn't make it easy to resist them! I can at least get my puppy fix and help socialize and learn more and more about the breed and the specific dogs being bred. Who knows, maybe one of these little ones I'm visiting will be the mom or dad of my future puppy.


----------



## Elwlyn

So cute! Your cat is amazingly patient! 

We went to see the pups again this weekend. They're getting big, almost 8 weeks now. I think we narrowed down to about 3 girls we'd like to pick from, but they're just all so damn cute! Two more weeks until she comes home!


----------



## Sandakat

Those puppies are the cutest! None of the litters is at the point where I could reliably look at them and say they're sighthounds. They don't have their beautiful, long noses yet!

Zebulon is one amazing cat, btw.


----------



## CrystalGSD

Those Silkens are absolutely adorable!! < 3 I don't know how you haven't snatched one up haha


----------



## MysticRealm

I get to go meet the standard poodle litter I'm getting my puppy from tomorrow!!! I don't know if the breeder will have any idea of which one she thinks will be mine yet or not (looking for show dog). She said they'd know a little more once the puppies hit 4 weeks and they are about 4.5 weeks old now so she may at least have a few candidates in mind!! They have a truer look over them around 7-8 weeks so I probably won't know for sure till then.


----------



## BeeKay

Those silkens!! Another breed I love but probably could not own. 

I'm so jelly of everyone and their puppies!!


----------



## parapluie

MysticRealm said:


> I get to go meet the standard poodle litter I'm getting my puppy from tomorrow!!! I don't know if the breeder will have any idea of which one she thinks will be mine yet or not (looking for show dog). She said they'd know a little more once the puppies hit 4 weeks and they are about 4.5 weeks old now so she may at least have a few candidates in mind!! They have a truer look over them around 7-8 weeks so I probably won't know for sure till then.


So exciting!! It will be so fun to meet them even if you don't know which is yours yet! 
----- 
We have been so busy with the new puppy (and work is crazy too) that I only just now finally got around to starting a thread haha. Oh boy. Can't wait to see all the new puppies coming over the next few weeks/months!


----------



## MysticRealm

Went and saw the standard poodle litter today!(4.5 weeks old) They were super cute and lovely. They played a little but mostly slept haha. Cute and friendly. Unfortunately realized that we had had a miscommunication about something, which sucked a little. We worked it out fairly well. Otherwise it went well.

Here are a few pics. My phone didn't do a great job of it.

















This one is one of the potentials for me, blue collar









So is this one (turquoise collar)









Green collar is also a possibility but the other 2 are looking more likely









Here's another pic of blue collar 









Blue collar again I believe (the blue collar and turquoise collars look very similar in pics)









Blue collar again. Wasn't meaning to take all the pics of him haha.


----------



## Sibe

Baby poodles! So much cuteness. They're adorable <3


----------



## Elwlyn

They're adorable, MysticRealm! Are you visiting them again? How is the picking going to work for you? Do you get to pick or does the breeder do it for you? 

Our breeder made a couple of suggestions and I told him what my first and second choice were. Turned out my two top choices are also the best show prospects after his pick of the litter (who knew!) so I think we're getting the pup we want the most. She should be coming home this Sunday!


----------



## MysticRealm

Elwlyn said:


> They're adorable, MysticRealm! Are you visiting them again? How is the picking going to work for you? Do you get to pick or does the breeder do it for you?
> 
> Our breeder made a couple of suggestions and I told him what my first and second choice were. Turned out my two top choices are also the best show prospects after his pick of the litter (who knew!) so I think we're getting the pup we want the most. She should be coming home this Sunday!


Yes I hope to visit them again at about 6.5 weeks old. The breeder and I will discuss the top prospects at the very end, but I will be leaving the decision mostly in her hands because I'm simply not knowledgeable enough to judge the very best show prospect yet.

You're so lucky you get your puppy so soon! Another month wait is gonna be torture for me!!


----------



## parapluie

Elwlyn said:


> They're adorable, MysticRealm! Are you visiting them again? How is the picking going to work for you? Do you get to pick or does the breeder do it for you?
> 
> Our breeder made a couple of suggestions and I told him what my first and second choice were. Turned out my two top choices are also the best show prospects after his pick of the litter (who knew!) so I think we're getting the pup we want the most. She should be coming home this Sunday!


Sunday!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## GrinningDog

For those who aren't on the Facebook page, I found a fantastic breeder, and I'm finally getting a silken windhound puppy this summer! I've been waiting a long time for this. Very, VERY excited.


----------



## Sibe

GoGoGypsy said:


> For those who aren't on the Facebook page, I found a fantastic breeder, and I'm finally getting a silken windhound puppy this summer! I've been waiting a long time for this. Very, VERY excited.


 So jealous!!!! Congrats    Who will the parents be?


----------



## kcomstoc

GoGoGypsy said:


> For those who aren't on the Facebook page, I found a fantastic breeder, and I'm finally getting a silken windhound puppy this summer! I've been waiting a long time for this. Very, VERY excited.


THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats


----------



## Sandakat

GoGoGypsy said:


> For those who aren't on the Facebook page, I found a fantastic breeder, and I'm finally getting a silken windhound puppy this summer! I've been waiting a long time for this. Very, VERY excited.


Congrats!

(too short)


----------



## Canyx

GoGoGypsy said:


> For those who aren't on the Facebook page, I found a fantastic breeder, and I'm finally getting a silken windhound puppy this summer! I've been waiting a long time for this. Very, VERY excited.


OMG. Congrats!!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

GoGoGypsy said:


> For those who aren't on the Facebook page, I found a fantastic breeder, and I'm finally getting a silken windhound puppy this summer! I've been waiting a long time for this. Very, VERY excited.


CONGRATS!!! Living the dream there!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

I just need a good roommate who is good with dogs and dog shenanigans, really... That really is the one step fix to getting a puppy or not this year. LOL. Alas.

I literally don't have any friends who are good with dogs. And I mean ~good~ with dogs, in the way that they understand and tolerate normal dog behaviors, you know? Not just knowing how to pet a dog. I have had two prior experiences already with roommates who got annoyed at me playing with a dog in our living room, or got angry that I fostered a dog who barks. Even when they said they "love dogs and are totally fine with me having a dog". Enough of that...


----------



## Kingfisher

I mean, if you want to come to Colorado....

I'm so glad this thread calms my puppy fever. Temporarily.


----------



## Sibe

Kingfisher said:


> I mean, if you want to come to Colorado....
> 
> I'm so glad this thread calms my puppy fever. Temporarily.


We need a DF Colorado meet. But not until it's firmly summer because like, Colorado today, Trail Ridge Rd by Estes Park:









And ditto. This thread, and meeting litters.


----------



## Kingfisher

Dang Colorado weather!! I got Keeper on May 10th 2014, and I have pictures of him taking pathetic puppy piddles every half hour on May 11th in a Blizzard. And I said NO winter puppies! But I'm totally game for a CO meetup!


----------



## Equinox

GoGoGypsy said:


> For those who aren't on the Facebook page, I found a fantastic breeder, and I'm finally getting a silken windhound puppy this summer! I've been waiting a long time for this. Very, VERY excited.


So incredibly excited for you!! And YES, a "long time" is an understatement!



Dogsignalfire said:


> I just need a good roommate who is good with dogs and dog shenanigans, really... That really is the one step fix to getting a puppy or not this year. LOL. Alas.
> 
> I literally don't have any friends who are good with dogs. And I mean ~good~ with dogs, in the way that they understand and tolerate normal dog behaviors, you know? Not just knowing how to pet a dog. I have had two prior experiences already with roommates who got annoyed at me playing with a dog in our living room, or got angry that I fostered a dog who barks. Even when they said they "love dogs and are totally fine with me having a dog". Enough of that...


Yeah your past roommate experiences have been cray

But I totally get that, it's so important to have that when you have a high drive puppy/bitey dog and it's a lot of work building and encouraging that drive but also making sure the dog isn't totally awful for the roommate. And then you throw in crazy roommates who lie about being okay with dogs omfg. Kill them all. 

When you move out will you please get like a million dogs like I did please that will make me feel better about myself L O L



Kingfisher said:


> I mean, if you want to come to Colorado....
> 
> I'm so glad this thread calms my puppy fever. Temporarily.


I think I'm broken, this thread just fuels mine LOL


----------



## TSTrainer

Dogsignalfire said:


> I just need a good roommate who is good with dogs and dog shenanigans, really... That really is the one step fix to getting a puppy or not this year. LOL. Alas.
> 
> I literally don't have any friends who are good with dogs. And I mean ~good~ with dogs, in the way that they understand and tolerate normal dog behaviors, you know? Not just knowing how to pet a dog. I have had two prior experiences already with roommates who got annoyed at me playing with a dog in our living room, or got angry that I fostered a dog who barks. Even when they said they "love dogs and are totally fine with me having a dog". Enough of that...


I totally get what you mean about sucky roommates! Before my current amazing roommate, I had two who told me ADAMANTLY that I could not get a dog, not even adopt an adult, and then they went and got a minpin puppy from a pet store and bred her to their other pet store minpin and tried to sell the puppies for like 2500 dollars. Ugliest dogs I have ever seen, and it caused me to have a legitimate existential crisis. I spiraled into a depression. It was BAD, I tell you!

I moved out ASAP, found my current roommate who is just as obsessed with dogs as I am, and I have never looked back  Now I'm the one telling HER no more dogs lol


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

GoGoGypsy said:


> For those who aren't on the Facebook page, I found a fantastic breeder, and I'm finally getting a silken windhound puppy this summer! I've been waiting a long time for this. Very, VERY excited.


HOORAY HOORAY! You best give us lots of pictures when the time comes!


----------



## Laurelin

I want a puppy so freaking bad. But so many broken cars and fences and dogs lately.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Equinox said:


> Yeah your past roommate experiences have been cray
> 
> But I totally get that, it's so important to have that when you have a high drive puppy/bitey dog and it's a lot of work building and encouraging that drive but also making sure the dog isn't totally awful for the roommate. And then you throw in crazy roommates who lie about being okay with dogs omfg. Kill them all.
> 
> When you move out will you please get like a million dogs like I did please that will make me feel better about myself L O L


Yeah, very important. ;_; And also unfair to them to have to live with a dog that is different from the usual chill chilling dog that most people expect a dog to be like. (Or maybe it is fair, because they told me they like dogs, so they should have liked dogs loool) Yeah.... man, that roommate (my roommate right now) seriously... lies to get a place to stay. loool

Man, whenever I get the situation where I can safely get dogs, I will get so many dogs and you will laugh. I partially feel like the rest of my pets are kind of just making up for that I can't get more dogs IMMEDIATELY due to Lancer, so DIFFERENT SPECIES IT IS.

did I tell you that Lancer thought Moony was a weird small dog and was terrified of him for the first few days, expecting Moony to flip around suddenly and bark in his face or something LOL

Graze you're living the liiiiife, at least in terms of dogs and puppies and stuff ;__; so good


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Just because the breeder sent out an email to us on the waiting list/email list on her new litter just born, now I am suddenly frantically looking for rentals anywhere and everywhere again. ;___; I did not get any work done at work today. Really need to get my crap together and know how to adult properly and not make rash decisions, nonono. 

It was always in the back of my mind, but I'm really trying to be good first. So I don't flunk out of life if I make a mistake, finance-wise.

The puppy I was originally planning to put down a deposit for is for her next litter coming in 3 months or so... If I adult properly, it is just too soon for me and I can't make it. dies

I may even be ready in just half a year at the soonest, but that's past the window for bringing in a puppy from that litter, by the time I find out.


----------



## MysticRealm

Dogsignalfire said:


> Just because the breeder sent out an email to us on the waiting list/email list on her new litter just born, now I am suddenly frantically looking for rentals anywhere and everywhere again. ;___; I did not get any work done at work today. Really need to get my crap together and know how to adult properly and not make rash decisions, nonono.
> 
> It was always in the back of my mind, but I'm really trying to be good first. So I don't flunk out of life if I make a mistake, finance-wise.
> 
> The puppy I was originally planning to put down a deposit for is for her next litter coming in 3 months or so... If I adult properly, it is just too soon for me and I can't make it. dies
> 
> I may even be ready in just half a year at the soonest, but that's past the window for bringing in a puppy from that litter, by the time I find out.


Timing is tough! I'm a month out from getting my pup. I was initially looking pretty decent money wise, then all of a sudden big financial stuff is coming up (like my vehicle with a slow leak tire, the 'service engine soon' light on, and vibrating at high speeds) and now things are looking pretty snug! I don't even know how much my car is gonna cost me yet!


----------



## GrinningDog

Sibe said:


> So jealous!!!! Congrats    Who will the parents be?





kcomstoc said:


> THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congrats





Sandakat said:


> Congrats!
> 
> (too short)





Canyx said:


> OMG. Congrats!!





Dogsignalfire said:


> CONGRATS!!! Living the dream there!





Equinox said:


> So incredibly excited for you!! And YES, a "long time" is an understatement!





ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> HOORAY HOORAY! You best give us lots of pictures when the time comes!


Thank you, everybody! It's really awesome to have a community of people understand and share my excitement about this. The people in my real life are looking forward to puppy as well, but I'm trying not to harass them by talking about it constantly. It's tough!

I will take tons of pictures, no worries! The breeder sends the pups to new homes a little older (14 weeks old), and I'm very comfortable with that. Only downside is I won't have many pictures of younger puppy. I'll just have to make up for it with EXTRA pictures when I do bring him home.

I'll PM you, Sibe!


----------



## GrinningDog

Your inbox is full, Sibe!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

Silken pup!!!! Ohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


One of the breeders I'm talking to is mating her bitch this week


----------



## Sibe

GoGoGypsy said:


> Your inbox is full, Sibe!


 Let me go empty it


----------



## Sibe

SW puppies getting crate time. This breeder does everything <3


----------



## Elwlyn

Our pup came home yesterday! She's adjusting very well. Slept in her crib from midnight to 5am, hasn't destroyed anything yet and no accidents in the house so far. She still seems a bit unsettled, whines a lot even when not in the crate, but overall, looks like we're off to a good start.


----------



## parapluie

Elwlyn - OMG she is so cute!!!!! Glad to hear things are going well so far!


----------



## mudypony

Elwlyn -- She is so cute!! Ridgeback, right?


----------



## Sibe

Aww, puppy!!! Congrats


----------



## Elwlyn

Thanks guys! Yes, she is a ridgeback. I'll add more pictures in a separate thread. She's pretty amazing so far, easier than I expected. Wonder if she's just getting acclimated.


----------



## Sandakat

Can I come by and just snuggle with her? That little face is just irresistible.


----------



## BeeKay

She's soooooo cute!
Well I've got some news! My breeder is still waiting for her girls to come in season now that I have her number we talk a lot more and I'm feeling a lot more comfortable with waiting for one of her pups.

BUT my SO was thinking of maybe fostering a dog but he's been holding off since we thought we would have my PH by now. Since there are no puppies or pregnancy at the moment we agreed to go to the shelter and just look. So we went on tuesday and we both fell in love with a 4 month old puppy they had there. She was listed as a german shepherd/ACD mix but I'm not sure thats true. Anyway, everything went okay and he was approved!!! He's picking her up today! 

This doesn't change anything on my end but hopefully it'll make the wait a little better. He's really excited and I'm excited for him. I'll try to post pictures later.


----------



## Sibe

Got to play with the Firebird silken litters again today! Brought my huskies to meet the older litter. Then I got to play with the littles.




























Puppy stampede!


















More next post














































More!


----------



## Sibe

The littles




































This face, just melts my heart.









One more


----------



## Sibe

Last post


----------



## Canyx

Remind me again which one(s) you're taking home, Sibe?


----------



## Sibe

Canyx said:


> Remind me again which one(s) you're taking home, Sibe?


 Oh I wish I wish I wish! I keep thinking that it's possible one of these puppers, from either these two litters or the breeder's two, may be the mom or dad of my future puppy.

They're getting together for temperament evals tomorrow (I'm doing a pet cpr and first aid class so can't make it) and then next week i'm going to go for structure evals which will be an awesome learning experience for me, then day after that I'm taking Zeb to meet the littles I was playing with today. Breeder mentioned something about not wanting to take advantage of me, she knows people are busy, and I'm like, I hope I'm not being annoying by insisting on coming over to meet and play and such. She says we both think we're getting the better end of the deal  And we're both right, I think. I love getting to be involved and learning more and more about the breed while helping socialize, and in turn it's fantastic for the puppies' development.


----------



## Sibe

Buuuuut this one kept catching my eye today. Tiny little girl. Very sweet, confident in a calm and curious way, and kept climbing into my lap.


>


----------



## BeeKay

Sibe said:


> Got to play with the Firebird silken litters again today! Brought my huskies to meet the older litter. Then I got to play with the littles.


I am absolutely in love with this puppy!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

AAHHH SIBE! You are killing me with these photos, I am dying. They are so cute, and your photos are great! It looks like a super fun day!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Sibe said:


> Buuuuut this one kept catching my eye today. Tiny little girl. Very sweet, confident in a calm and curious way, and kept climbing into my lap.


I am certain that you should take her home and that everything will be juuuuust fine.


----------



## BeeKay

Puppy is home! We've already had 3 accidents inside haha. I was expecting that since she's been in a shelter. No history on her, she was found on the freeway 
SO loves her and it seems like she loves him. She's okay in the crate so far. She's sleeping in there as I type this. I'll post some pictures tomorrow. Still no name for her but he's hoping something sticks.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds

STOP IT!!!
Tooooo cute D:


----------



## Sandakat

OMG, Sibe, those puppies are too adorable!


----------



## frostywolf

Breeder messaged me today, both bitches are pregnant! Ultrasound was done, so can't definitively confirm #s but it's looking promising. I am so excited! Going to the Yankee JRTCA trial next weekend, so I will get to hang with the breeder and some of her other dogs.


----------



## kcomstoc

frostywolf said:


> Breeder messaged me today, both bitches are pregnant! Ultrasound was done, so can't definitively confirm #s but it's looking promising. I am so excited! Going to the Yankee JRTCA trial next weekend, so I will get to hang with the breeder and some of her other dogs.


Your breeder purposefully got 2 of her bitches pregnant at the same time? How many puppies in a typical JRT litter?


----------



## frostywolf

Yes. One is co-bred with another breeder, though. One had three in a previous litter (the co-bred bitch) and the other had a singleton in her first litter. Vet's initial take on the ultrasound looks like 4 pups between the two, but again, US isn't exact. Don't worry, I'm extraordinarily picky when it comes to choosing a breeder, and this is a very, very good and dedicated breeder.


----------



## Sibe

kcomstoc said:


> Your breeder purposefully got 2 of her bitches pregnant at the same time? How many puppies in a typical JRT litter?


 Both of the Silken breeders locally had 2 litters at the same time. There are 23 puppies, ~6 in each litter. I asked one for her reasons as yes, that typically is a "red flag" item to have multiple litters at the same time.

One bitch, it's her retirement litter. She gets pretty hormonal and has a hard time when she goes through a heat, and she didn't take on the last two breedings her last 2 heats, and if this one didn't take she would have been spayed.

The other bitch is 4 years old. They like to breed the first litter at 2-3 when the hips are still more flexible and arguably reduces risk of complications. Sighthounds are narrow dogs with narrow hips. The breeder wanted her to be bred last year ideally, but the males the breeder was interested in breeding with were too young last year.

The girls came into heat at the same time so it was either breed them both or wait 7-8 months which would have meant one dog goes through a hormonal heat or the other is nearly 5 for her first litter. You also don't know if one, both, or neither litter will take.

Her business is slow so instead of getting more clients she used the slow time to focus on the puppies

Being spring, puppies can spend more time outside. Winter litters in Colorado cannot spend much time outside which limits their socialization opportunities.

The older bitch has had a couple litters and is a great momma, so should the younger bitch have any issues the older could potentially help out.

Many reasons. She has extraordinary, admirable devotion to early socialization and does everything I'd ever want a breeder to do. She knew what she was getting into and they are really remarkable puppies.


----------



## kcomstoc

Was just checking, TYPICALLY it is a "red flag" but not always so I was just wondering....4 puppies between 2 dogs even if the counting was off and they had 6 puppies it's like having 1 litter. Sibe that makes sense for your breeder 23 puppies is a LOT of puppies though lol


----------



## Sibe

Oh I'm sorry did someone say PUPPY FEVER?









I was with the Silken litters for 8 hours today (well two of it was driving, with puppies in the car), as the breeders did structure evaluations and micro chipping on one litter. I learned so much about structure and it was great to be able to get my hands on the puppies to feel for each thing and feel the differences between puppies. Fantastic educational experience. Also, puppies.









And guess what I'm doing tomorrow?


----------



## Sandakat

OMG! Pile of puppies!! I am totally overwhelmed.


----------



## Sibe

Ok last Silken post. For like.. a week.  Zebulon met the youngest litter today. They're the "Rogue" litter. Han Solo, Dread Pirate Roberts, Rogue, Elektra, Captain Jack Sparrow... one more I can't remember.


















Adventuring in the adventure box









The blue eyed boys! Nobody even noticed until I posted pics from last time. Considering the light pigment of their noses and around their eyes, we think they may stay blue eyed. And be the first blue eyed silkens we know of.



























Zeb greeted a few then wanted to stay out of reach for a while.









Then he got back down and regretted it. Puppy biting his tail.









Next week we're going to have all 4 local litters play with my huskies.


----------



## GrinningDog

Sibe, you're torturing meeee. 

I have two more months of waiting!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

The cutest! And the blue-eyed pups are so pretty, dang! ;_; 

Making the puppy fever over 9000. But I must resist. I can't kamehameha yet. 

/terrible jokes


----------



## MysticRealm

UGH!! This show prospect puppy thing is hard!! Pups are 7 weeks and to my knowledge it's still not confirmed that I am getting a pup from this litter! And my breeder is leaving to judge a show in Korea on tuesday and is gone till the 31st and pups are ready for pick up on the 2nd! She's evaluating the pups this weekend so hopefully I know before she leaves!! This is killing me! I am virtually totally set up for my pup. Crates, bowls, beds, leash, nature's miracle, toys (though need to stock up on more of those!) and yet, don't know if I'll even have a puppy to use it all for!


----------



## frostywolf

I'm dying trying to be patient! Went to the regional terrier trial last weekend. Hung out with my breeder and her dogs. Loved watching all the JRTs but can't wait until I get to bring my own next year. Breeder messaged me pics of the two preggo girls last night. The next couple of months are going to drag so slowly, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Sandakat

Sibe, is there any concern with the blue eyes and deafness? Or is having darker pigment on their ears a good sign for having normal hearing? (I'm pretty ignorant when it comes to these things.)

I was hoping my Beauce breeder was going to have puppies that I could drive down and see in a few weeks, but the breeding didn't take. So sad! She gave me a call and I'm still on board for a pup in the summer of 2017 from 2 possible different breedings. I'm really hoping for a Gideon daughter, but we'll see. It might be a Gideon granddaughter.


----------



## mudypony

Sandakat said:


> I was hoping my Beauce breeder was going to have puppies that I could drive down and see in a few weeks, but the breeding didn't take. So sad! She gave me a call and I'm still on board for a pup in the summer of 2017 from 2 possible different breedings. I'm really hoping for a Gideon daughter, but we'll see. It might be a Gideon granddaughter.


That's a bummer. But, if all goes accordingly we might be getting Beauce puppies at the same time (or at least that same year)!!


----------



## Laurelin

I'm on a waiting list for a BC but there's going to be a local pap x BC litter at the same time (ish). 

And that's hanging on a few things anyways as far as 2017 vs 2018 for a pup. 

I want all the dogs. lol

Actually may end up waiting till Summer is gone. I'm not sure.


----------



## gingerkid

As if my silken want wasn't strong enough already...!


----------



## Sibe

I don't mean to spam this thread with Silkens, they're just so freakin' cute and I can't help taking pictures every time I visit. Next week they're doing temperament evaluations on the youngest litter. Today my huskies came over to play with 20 puppies. TWENTY PUPPIES. This is great for the puppies to meet dogs of other breeds, and it's great for my girls too as the trainer I'm working for/with is going to be starting day training at her facility, and my girls will be there with me to help with the puppies. They are really awesome with puppies, Denali is less interested but gives perfect appropriate social corrections, and Kaytu is more playful and interested but also gives wonderful appropriate corrections as needed.


















Riven is the momma of one litter. I think Silkens and huskies look beautiful together 



























Cricket is the momma of the youngest litter; Riven and Kaytu.









I really love her look. Nice and moderate, not an exaggerated head nor overarched back.









Blue-eyed boy


----------



## Sibe

Then it started to rain and hail heavily so we crammed inside, and the other breeder arrived with 8 puppies. The youngest litter went behind that white x-pen as they aren't coordinated enough yet to play with the bigs.




























I find it interesting that even with multiple litters, those in the same litter pile together. This is all 6 of one litter.


----------



## GrinningDog

No, please continue! Please spam the thread with silkens! <3


----------



## BeeKay

So I just wanted to share this hilarious picture from the western specialty last month. 1 of these lovely Pharaohs will be the mama of my pup! The one with the kind eyes in the middle is no longer being bred but she produced the other two. Still waiting for them to come in season but my breeder says its pretty close. Probably summertime. I've also got permission to post puppy pics once the litter is on the ground so yay!


----------



## MysticRealm

I am T-minus 4 days from finally bringing my standard poodle pup home! I'm picking my pup up on wednesday, but my brain keeps tricking me into thinking it's tuesday! So tuesday will be a tough day! I've gone SOOO much shopping the past few days. I bought toys off amazon earlier this week (flirt pole, big long frog stuffie, water bottle stuffie, extra set of kongs for all my dogs), went to the grooming supply store a couple days ago(shampoo, conditioner, brush, stuffie with a million squeakers, resco lead), yesterday went to pet store (2 kinds of treats, nylabone, water dishes for crates) and canadian tire (hose and showerhead for bathing in the tub, non slip bath mat, small sweeper brush and dust pan for cleaning up dog hair) and this is not including the stuff I have bought in the past couple months! And I'm going shopping again today! (still need to pick up the food, his own towels and another thing of treats, and I need to fix something that I can see being fun for a bad puppy to chew on so I need some glue!) I also remembered I need to bring home some stuff from my grooming shop (new stuff just need it at home rather than the shop for now). I also want to go grocery shopping before I get the pup, and I need to clean my house from top to bottom!!


----------



## MysticRealm

Tomorrow! I go get my pup tomorrow! Straight after work!!


----------



## GrinningDog

I know which silken puppy I'm getting! I put a deposit down yesterday. Can't wait until July!


----------



## kcomstoc

GoGoGypsy said:


> I know which silken puppy I'm getting! I put a deposit down yesterday. Can't wait until July!


That's awesome 



MysticRealm said:


> Tomorrow! I go get my pup tomorrow! Straight after work!!


Pictures


----------



## HazelBlessed02

When I graduate highschool in four years, I'm aiming for an Australian Shepherd puppy  It's a long ways to wait, but I'm not ready anytime soon, and I feel that will be a perfect time.


----------



## kcomstoc

HazelBlessed02 said:


> When I graduate highschool in four years, I'm aiming for an Australian Shepherd puppy  It's a long ways to wait, but I'm not ready anytime soon, and I feel that will be a perfect time.


4 years isn't so long.....I've been waiting 9 years, I've wanted a puppy for a very long time  waiting is the worst part of it really


----------



## cookieface

kcomstoc said:


> 4 years isn't so long.....I've been waiting 9 years, I've wanted a puppy for a very long time  waiting is the worst part of it really


Yep, four years is nothing; I waited almost 20. Time will pass quickly.


----------



## Laurelin

I'm exactly 1 year out from the proposed breeding assuming everything works out... *cross fingers*


----------



## Canyx

Congrats to ALL of you soon-to-be owners and waiters, I say as I quietly weep in the corner for my turn....


----------



## Werebadger

I might be picking up a new puppy soon and not sure if that makes me insane or what. :|


----------



## GrinningDog

All I want to do is talk about this little darling and how he's coming home with me mid-July. <3

Pictures taken by his breeder.


----------



## Sibe

Wow he's looking nice GoGoGypsy!!! How do they think his head markings will change; will they stay the same? Such a neat mask!


----------



## GrinningDog

Sibe said:


> Wow he's looking nice GoGoGypsy!!! How do they think his head markings will change; will they stay the same? Such a neat mask!


I'm not sure! I plan to ask the breeder about her expectations for his coat with time. I haven't seen many silkens with his coloration. Hope the mask stays! It suits him!


----------



## Sandakat

Gorgeous, gorgeous puppy!

I am so jealous...


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Congrat's GoGoGypsy!!! 

I guess that I should mention that I am aprox two weeks (give or take a few days) out from bringing our new addition home!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Congrats on beautiful puppy GoGoGypsy! I've never heard of Silkens before this forum so all of you getting one need to make sure to share a lot about owning them!

What breed are you getting Owned?


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Congrats on beautiful puppy GoGoGypsy! I've never heard of Silkens before this forum so all of you getting one need to make sure to share a lot about owning them!
> 
> What breed are you getting Owned?


I am getting a pumi  I fly out june 24th to NY to pick him up ... so excited! The breeder is waiting until after evaluations and temperament testing has been done to decide which puppy goes where, but she is a very experienced breeder and she knows my requirements for a puppy both behaviorally and temperamentally, so I trust her judgement.

I havent talked about it much because it was all still in the works ... and I didnt want to jinx myself haha. I will post pics when I know which one I will be getting.


----------



## BeeKay

I just wanted to pop in & say....


*SHES IN SEASON!!!!*

They are doing testing every day until she hits that magic number so hoping for pregnancy confirmation next month and breeder expects puppies in August! It's been a long wait but I have to say, I'm glad I waited and I stuck with my breeder. She's awesome.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I am getting a pumi  I fly out june 24th to NY to pick him up ... so excited! The breeder is waiting until after evaluations and temperament testing has been done to decide which puppy goes where, but she is a very experienced breeder and she knows my requirements for a puppy both behaviorally and temperamentally, so I trust her judgement.
> 
> I havent talked about it much because it was all still in the works ... and I didnt want to jinx myself haha. I will post pics when I know which one I will be getting.


Awesome!



BeeKay said:


> I just wanted to pop in & say....
> 
> 
> *SHES IN SEASON!!!!*
> 
> They are doing testing every day until she hits that magic number so hoping for pregnancy confirmation next month and breeder expects puppies in August! It's been a long wait but I have to say, I'm glad I waited and I stuck with my breeder. She's awesome.


Crossing my fingers for you. I hope that it takes and that your perfect puppy is available.



Meanwhile.. while I don't want a puppy anytime soon... there is a small chance that it will happen this year. Ember is out of her crate.. which means there is room for a puppy to fill it..


----------



## Sibe

OwnedbyACDs said:


> I am getting a pumi  I fly out june 24th to NY to pick him up ... so excited! The breeder is waiting until after evaluations and temperament testing has been done to decide which puppy goes where, but she is a very experienced breeder and she knows my requirements for a puppy both behaviorally and temperamentally, so I trust her judgement.
> 
> I havent talked about it much because it was all still in the works ... and I didnt want to jinx myself haha. I will post pics when I know which one I will be getting.


 Woooo!!! My agility instructor in San Diego had one (and now has two!) and I like them. Super cute, fun dogs.


----------



## BeeKay

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing my fingers for you. I hope that it takes and that your perfect puppy is available.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile.. while I don't want a puppy anytime soon... there is a small chance that it will happen this year. Ember is out of her crate.. which means there is room for a puppy to fill it..



Thank you! I really appreciate the positive vibes. She even announced on Facebook so I'm hoping that there's good news at the end of the month! 

Hahaha what kind are you thinking of getting?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

BeeKay said:


> Thank you! I really appreciate the positive vibes. She even announced on Facebook so I'm hoping that there's good news at the end of the month!
> 
> Hahaha what kind are you thinking of getting?


I'll be getting another Australian Shepherd, hopefully a show prospect.


----------



## TSTrainer

I can't get a new puppy until me and my SO move in together after he graduates nursing school, and he finally found out that he got into his first choice and he starts in the fall! Next Dog is twoish years away!! Woo!


----------



## Avie

Yay! So nextdog isnt so far off!


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

Sibe said:


> Woooo!!! My agility instructor in San Diego had one (and now has two!) and I like them. Super cute, fun dogs.


Yes I am very excited, the breeder will be doing temperament and evaluations which should be this week, then I will learn which one will be mine! then I will start a stand alone puppy thread!



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'll be getting another Australian Shepherd, hopefully a show prospect.


Awesome!!!!!!! I can't wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## kcomstoc

TSTrainer said:


> I can't get a new puppy until me and my SO move in together after he graduates nursing school, and he finally found out that he got into his first choice and he starts in the fall! Next Dog is twoish years away!! Woo!


Congrats to your BF to get into his first choice school, nursing is a very long and hard journey and I wish you and him luck and patience because it can be very stressful


----------



## TSTrainer

kcomstoc said:


> Congrats to your BF to get into his first choice school, nursing is a very long and hard journey and I wish you and him luck and patience because it can be very stressful


Thanks! I am prepared... we have been together for almost seven years, Patience might as well be my middle name


----------



## kcomstoc

Suzie Johnson said:


> One day I want to have a sassy shiba. They're just too cute!
> Hopefully in two or so years. <3


From someone that owns an 11 year (in August) old shiba no you don't LOL unless you don't mind screaming during bath time or whenever they are forced into any wet weather....he hates snow/rain/hail anything that can get him wet really


----------



## WTFCas

kcomstoc said:


> From someone that owns an 11 year (in August) old shiba no you don't LOL unless you don't mind screaming during bath time or whenever they are forced into any wet weather....he hates snow/rain/hail anything that can get him wet really



As a fellow owner of a 9 year old Shiba Inu, I agree with Kcomstoc about the screaming. They're more than sass and cute looks...they're independent, so incredibly stubborn that they make mules seem cooperative and unlike most dogs, their world doesn't revolve around your wants and needs. Unless your wants and needs involve curly fries.


----------



## sydneynicole

I haven't settled on a single breed, but I have settled on a few breeds and I've decided to find a breeder I'm comfortable with and decide based on how much I like the breeder.

I've contacted a few breeders, just asking about their lines and wanting to get an overall feel for how well they think their dogs would fit into my life style, learn about their dogs and breeding program, and also inquiring about how soon I should think about getting on a waiting list (about 2 years out from next dog) if all seems to go well and I settle on them as a breeder (in the emails I am not telling them I'm also looking into a few other breeders though). If they have an application to fill out I've gone ahead and done that as well.

So far, 3 out of 3 haven't responded to me at all, even given a few weeks of me thinking 'well they're probably busy'. Should I have called them? Is it normal for breeders to not answer emails like that? Or what's up?


----------



## MysticRealm

I have found that a LOT of breeder set up websites and emails, then they let them fall out of use after a little while. I remember back in the day when I was initially looking for a poodle breeder and having such a hard time contacting people. I would try emailing them to ask questions or (more annoyingly) would fill out their 3 page puppy questionnaire, only to get no response, or the email come back as no longer in use.


----------



## Avie

sydneynicole said:


> I haven't settled on a single breed, but I have settled on a few breeds and I've decided to find a breeder I'm comfortable with and decide based on how much I like the breeder.
> 
> I've contacted a few breeders, just asking about their lines and wanting to get an overall feel for how well they think their dogs would fit into my life style, learn about their dogs and breeding program, and also inquiring about how soon I should think about getting on a waiting list (about 2 years out from next dog) if all seems to go well and I settle on them as a breeder (in the emails I am not telling them I'm also looking into a few other breeders though). If they have an application to fill out I've gone ahead and done that as well.
> 
> So far, 3 out of 3 haven't responded to me at all, even given a few weeks of me thinking 'well they're probably busy'. Should I have called them? Is it normal for breeders to not answer emails like that? Or what's up?


Maybe you can reach out to the breed club, or join a facebook page dedicated to owners and breeders of the breeds you are interested in. 

I recently posted on an Azawakh page to get more information on the breed and I got a lot of responses, not just as replies on my post but also private messages. Got a lot of valuable information and referrals to breeders (even though I didn't ask for them and I'm not looking to add a dog sometime soon lol). So I definitely recommend doing this.


----------



## BeeKay

sydneynicole said:


> I haven't settled on a single breed, but I have settled on a few breeds and I've decided to find a breeder I'm comfortable with and decide based on how much I like the breeder.
> 
> I've contacted a few breeders, just asking about their lines and wanting to get an overall feel for how well they think their dogs would fit into my life style, learn about their dogs and breeding program, and also inquiring about how soon I should think about getting on a waiting list (about 2 years out from next dog) if all seems to go well and I settle on them as a breeder (in the emails I am not telling them I'm also looking into a few other breeders though). If they have an application to fill out I've gone ahead and done that as well.
> 
> So far, 3 out of 3 haven't responded to me at all, even given a few weeks of me thinking 'well they're probably busy'. Should I have called them? Is it normal for breeders to not answer emails like that? Or what's up?


I would call. I know some breeders are better at answering emails than others but some prefer phone. I know with my breeder getting an email back from her was tough but once I started texting her she always responded very quickly.


----------



## BeeKay

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'll be getting another Australian Shepherd, hopefully a show prospect.


Ooh my SO would be so jelly. He wants one so bad (I don't think it would be a good match for him, he likes to be home playing video games most of the day haha). Are you going for a specific color?


----------



## kcomstoc

WTFCas said:


> As a fellow owner of a 9 year old Shiba Inu, I agree with Kcomstoc about the screaming. They're more than sass and cute looks...they're independent, so incredibly stubborn that they make mules seem cooperative and unlike most dogs, their world doesn't revolve around your wants and needs. Unless your wants and needs involve curly fries.


Or when they need to be fed LOL since I started Jake on raw he does nothing but stare at the fridge and every time I get up he goes straight to the fridge like "human it is time to feed me!" ummmmm no Jake it's not


----------



## sydneynicole

Okay, so at least I know now it's normal for them to not answer emails, lol. First breeder experience. I will go ahead and give them a call and maybe I can get a more regularly used email/number to text or cover everything in that call.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

For those who are interested and on the DF FB group, a thread has been started about me getting my puppy and there are some pics on there, I will start a thread about him once he is home, as all the current pics are property of the breeder and I dont feel right sharing them on a public forum as of yet.


----------



## BeeKay

So...how soon can I bug her about pregnancy? lol are ultrasounds accurate as far determining how many puppies are inside? I feel like a crazy person because i'm literally counting the days!


----------



## MysticRealm

BeeKay said:


> So...how soon can I bug her about pregnancy? lol are ultrasounds accurate as far determining how many puppies are inside? I feel like a crazy person because i'm literally counting the days!


Pregnancy can usually be confirmed around 4-5 weeks by ultrasound but to my knowledge are not really accurate in determining how many puppies. My breeder said that the ultrasound at 5 weeks was showing at least 6 but could be as many as 8, and ended up with 10 puppies when all was said and done.


----------



## frostywolf

Guess what?!? Puppies are here! The co-bred bitch had 3 males and 1 female this morning. The other bitch had 1 female exactly one week ago. I have to figure out the best way to get the pics up here, but they are coming!


----------



## sydneynicole

My fiance and I have finally settled on a breed and have it down to a couple breeders. Looking at a 2018/2019 puppy, so we have some time - but I'm excited already! Can't wait to see everyone's new puppies when they arrive, congrats to you all


----------



## frostywolf

Pic spam:

Well, no pics yet. Tried from my Flickr and my imgur but neither is working.


----------



## BeeKay

So she hit the magic number!!! They are using frozen semen so she will inseminated on Friday! Got a text from today. So after Friday we wait to see if it takes....omg this is sooooo nerve racking! Waiting so long and getting so close. Trying to be positive and believe that there will be a pup for me in this litter! 



MysticRealm said:


> Pregnancy can usually be confirmed around 4-5 weeks by ultrasound but to my knowledge are not really accurate in determining how many puppies. My breeder said that the ultrasound at 5 weeks was showing at least 6 but could be as many as 8, and ended up with 10 puppies when all was said and done.


Okay so since she's being inseminated this friday they should know sometime toward the end of july. Wow 10 puppies?? Well I guess more is better lol.


----------



## Urchinia

We have an 8 year old English Setter.
I have somehow been able to finally convince my husband to let us welcome a new fuzzy member to our family.

I fell in love with English Cocker Spaniels. I met an amazing breeder over the winter. She just had a litter but all were spoken for ages ago...so I decided to patiently wait a year or two for her next litter.

....Except I was chatting to her yesterday and she said she MIGHT have one of the pups available for me. I'm dying.

If it doesn't work out, it will be ok, but I am quite excited that I may finally get my ECS!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Canyx

Okay, so nothing is confirmed at all but I have at least been approved and am on the waitlist of a breeder I would love to get a puppy from. Not sharing word on breed or anything yet, since I don't have any solid plans at all. I will share that this would be a $1500 puppy that also requires 18-20hrs of drive time for me to pick up. I may also switch gears entirely and adopt a puppy from my shelter if the right litter comes along at the right time. But I am hoping to add to my family in Spring '17. We'll see what happens


----------



## frostywolf

One of these will be mine!


----------



## Inga

Leaning toward this guy in a week and a half.


No final decision has been made on which one from the litter but right now that is the one I like.


----------



## Willowy

Aw that's Red isn't it? So cute. . .<3


----------



## GrinningDog

frostywolf said:


> One of these will be mine!


 So fat and content! My favorite is the one farthest to the left, laying on its side.




Canyx said:


> Okay, so nothing is confirmed at all but I have at least been approved and am on the waitlist of a breeder I would love to get a puppy from. Not sharing word on breed or anything yet, since I don't have any solid plans at all. I will share that this would be a $1500 puppy that also requires 18-20hrs of drive time for me to pick up. I may also switch gears entirely and adopt a puppy from my shelter if the right litter comes along at the right time. But I am hoping to add to my family in Spring '17. We'll see what happens


Yay, how exciting! But Canyx, withholding details is such a cruel torture for a friendly, dog-loving forum like this. Don't we at least deserve to know the breed?


----------



## GrinningDog

I'll be picking up my pup in two weeks, right after I move back up north. My husband is already settled, and since the breeder is not far, he was able to visit our puppy. He reports that our puppy seems to be a quiet, gentle, and sensitive little guy, very interested in pets and cuddles. My husband think I'll be VERY pleased with his temperament. Our puppy was his easy favorite. He said he would have picked him even if we hadn't already chosen him. As a bonus, apparently the pup took a liking to him right away, seemed to know he was going home with him. 


Puppyvisit by grinningd0g, on Flickr


puppyvist6 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Puppyvisit2edit by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Puppyvisit3 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


Puppyvisit4 by grinningd0g, on Flickr


----------



## Max and Me

Congrats to all of you who are getting puppies. Be sure to post lots of pictures.


----------



## Canyx

GoGoGypsy, omg you are killing me.


----------



## Life With Atlas

Hi all,

I used to be active on this forum, but drifted away for years after my dog passed away. But after a 4 year long wait, I finally have news to share! Next month I will be bringing home my Australian Shepherd puppy! I've been in contact with the breeder for a few years now, and after finally purchasing our own house in December I asked what her breeding plans for this year were. And it seems like the long wait was worth it! Everything with this litter seemed to line up just right, and the puppies are now four weeks old. We went down to visit them on Canada Day, and the breeder showed us which puppy she was thinking for us. I almost died from all the puppy cuteness! We have decided to keep it a secret from everyone as to which one we are getting, but I need to share with someone, so you random bunch of Internet strangers win! Haha. 

I have always known that a good dog is any colour, just like a good horse. But deep down I have a really soft spot for the merles and their insanely unique markings. And because my parents have a blue, I was kind of leaning towards a red... My prayers were answered! Haha. Here is our little male. (He did do more than sleep, but when they were all playing I was too busy to take photos.)


----------



## Life With Atlas

Hi all,

I used to be active on this forum, but drifted away for years after my dog passed away. But after a 4 year long wait, I finally have news to share! Next month I will be bringing home my Australian Shepherd puppy! I've been in contact with the breeder for a few years now, and after finally purchasing our own house in December I asked what her breeding plans for this year were. And it seems like the long wait was worth it! Everything with this litter seemed to line up just right, and the puppies are now four weeks old. We went down to visit them on Canada Day, and the breeder showed us which puppy she was thinking for us. I almost died from all the puppy cuteness! We have decided to keep it a secret from everyone as to which one we are getting, but I need to share with someone, so you random bunch of Internet strangers win! Haha. 

I have always known that a good dog is any colour, just like a good horse. But deep down I have a really soft spot for the merles and their insanely unique markings. And because my parents have a blue, I was kind of leaning towards a red... My prayers were answered! Haha. Here is our little male. (He did do more than sleep, but when they were all playing I was too busy to take photos.)


----------



## Inga

Willowy said:


> Aw that's Red isn't it? So cute. . .<3


 Yes that is Red, though I am not sure which one I will end up coming home with. lol I thought by now I would just know but I don't.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

yay puppies!!!


----------



## Life With Atlas

Just back from a long absence, and had to figure out that waiting for mod approval meant to message the mods, and when it posts it posts where it was, not bumping the thread... so if people could humour me and scroll up a few posts so they can ooh and ahh over my new pup, it would be greatly appreciated! Haha. I read the trick is to post then edit and add the photos, which I will do in the future!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Silken puppy! Aussie puppy! GAH YOU GUYS!!!! I am so jealous and just want to snuggle them both! Congrats on your new puppies.


----------



## BeeKay

Should be getting some news in a couple weeks! So much anxiety!


----------



## Sibe

The puppy I'm hoping will be the mother of my future child. Hopscotch. Currently 4 months old.


----------



## sydneynicole

The fiance and I finally settled on a breeder. We're looking at about 2 years until our next puppy, so not sure which of her dogs it will be out of yet, but I'd be happy with pretty much any dog from her program, I think, and trust her judgement. Hoping to be out of this apartment, in a new house, and settled into our careers by then - but the thing I'm looking forward to most is the puppy, lol. Priorities.


----------



## Alla

Congratulations all you guys with your new puppies, or puppies that are soon coming home, or parents that are soon to be bred, or everyone else on the puppy spectrum anywhere, really. 

Puppy fever sucks. I don't need a second dog, a second dog would be a bad idea in almost every logical way, but I still really really want a dane puppy. It's not really realistic until we move out of this house though, and that's not even in the possible plans yet. 

But the want is strong.


----------



## Equinox

Okay this is actually my last dog for a long, long, longggg time

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/447033-introducing-overkill-aka-trash.html


----------



## sydneynicole

As I said in her introduction thread, Equinox... literally everything I want in my next puppy. Ugh. The envy is real.


----------



## BeeKay

Ultrasound is tomorrow!!!
I'm a bit nervous because she thinks this litter will be a bit small but I'm first in line for a pet quality puppy. All this waiting is killing me!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

BeeKay said:


> Ultrasound is tomorrow!!!
> I'm a bit nervous because she thinks this litter will be a bit small but I'm first in line for a pet quality puppy. All this waiting is killing me!!


I'm crossing my fingers for you! 

I miiiight have possibly inquired about my show puppy.. husband is on board.. it is less than a year away. We'll see if the right match happens or not.


----------



## BeeKay

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'm crossing my fingers for you!
> 
> I miiiight have possibly inquired about my show puppy.. husband is on board.. it is less than a year away. We'll see if the right match happens or not.


Thank you! I'm so nervous..even if theres 4-5 pups who knows if there will be a pet quality boy. She told me if I was serious about showing we could talk about that...but I'm not sure if its a smart choice at this stage in my life. 

Thats so exciting!! I'm glad your hubby is on board. Hopefully everything falls into place


----------



## BeeKay

Just got a message from my breeder!!! 
The breeding took!!! She's pregnant and she's sure they saw at least 5 puppies!!!
Here's a recent picture of mom!

And this is the ultrasound she sent me today!

She's thinking 8/22 for the due date!


I am jumping for joy right now!!!


----------



## Avie

That is so awesome! Pharaoh puppies, whoo! Hope there is a puppy there for you


----------



## BeeKay

Avie said:


> That is so awesome! Pharaoh puppies, whoo! Hope there is a puppy there for you


Thank you!!!


----------



## crysania

I am so torn. I want a puppy SO BAD. The other day I got to photograph this puppy and I was all OMG PUPPEH!!



But then I think about all the work and the potty training and OMG what if I screw up that puppy and he/she ends up a complete behavioral mess. And then I adopt an adult dog because I'm less scared of that. I admire people who can get puppies. It scares the pants off me!


----------



## sydneynicole

crysania said:


> I am so torn. I want a puppy SO BAD. The other day I got to photograph this puppy and I was all OMG PUPPEH!!
> 
> 
> 
> But then I think about all the work and the potty training and OMG what if I screw up that puppy and he/she ends up a complete behavioral mess. And then I adopt an adult dog because I'm less scared of that. I admire people who can get puppies. It scares the pants off me!


Puppies are a ton of work and honestly not that fun at all (imo). The puppy plues are real, even if you've raised several puppies before. It is rewarding, of course, when all that work pays off. After I got Oliver I basically swore up and down I never wanted a puppy again, but now that he's more 'grown up' I'm over it and willing to do it again, after a break from the puppy crazies lol.


----------



## kcomstoc

Congrats BeeKay on the puppies


----------



## BeeKay

kcomstoc said:


> Congrats BeeKay on the puppies


Thank you!!! 

16 days!


----------



## BeeKay

46 Days.


I want to make a thread at some point....but if there is no puppy for me I'd be devastated...so maybe at 7 weeks I'll create a thread. Thats when she does her evals.


----------



## stoatfan

We'll be bringing home a second aussie this coming week. Not sure which puppy yet. We're hoping for a male as we think it'll be easier on my 8 y/o female mini american. Sounds like everyone wants males though, and we're last on the list -- but there are 4 boys available and only one female so we'll see. We're also the only people with another dog to consider so hopefully she'll take that into account with her evaluations. Can't wait. It's hard not to pick favourites just based on these photos and earlier ones--I love blue boy 1's little face! Blue boy 2 is probably going to stud owner. 

Click for bigger photos!


----------



## Canyx

Still not revealing my waitlist kennel but I have been beyond impressed by this breeder and the community. Three dogs from three different owners in different states got nosework titles just this week, not to mention all the other titles that seem to be gotten every week or other week by owners. I have a community going 13 years back of people who own or have owned these dogs, including the breeder and another breeder of this breed who is as equally open and friendly. Everyone answers my questions openly and honestly. Heck, a dog from the first litter (13 years old) titled in obedience last week. A litter was just on the ground a few months ago and the puppy owners are doing fantastic jobs on basic training, and not afraid to post videos of their progress. 

Also impressive is not only the achievements, but how people unanimously brag about how stable and versatile their dogs are. As a pet owner who stepped into a working dog community, I was welcomed and not judged at all for inquiring for an active pet home. Replies from the breeder have been prompt and in depth. Of course, she health tests out the wazoo and her contract displays all the signs of an ethical and reputable breeder. But the community alone would have shown me that. 

::sigh:: I HOPE all the stars align and I get a puppyyyyy!!!


----------



## BeeKay

Canyx said:


> Still not revealing my waitlist kennel but I have been beyond impressed by this breeder and the community. Three dogs from three different owners in different states got nosework titles just this week, not to mention all the other titles that seem to be gotten every week or other week by owners. I have a community going 13 years back of people who own or have owned these dogs, including the breeder and another breeder of this breed who is as equally open and friendly. Everyone answers my questions openly and honestly. Heck, a dog from the first litter (13 years old) titled in obedience last week. A litter was just on the ground a few months ago and the puppy owners are doing fantastic jobs on basic training, and not afraid to post videos of their progress.
> 
> Also impressive is not only the achievements, but how people unanimously brag about how stable and versatile their dogs are. As a pet owner who stepped into a working dog community, I was welcomed and not judged at all for inquiring for an active pet home. Replies from the breeder have been prompt and in depth. Of course, she health tests out the wazoo and her contract displays all the signs of an ethical and reputable breeder. But the community alone would have shown me that.
> 
> ::sigh:: I HOPE all the stars align and I get a puppyyyyy!!!


Lol do we have the same breeder? Haha. Fingers crossed for your puppy!


----------



## Canyx

BeeKay said:


> Lol do we have the same breeder? Haha. Fingers crossed for your puppy!


Definitely not but my fingers are crossed so hard for you that it hurts!!! You've waited so patiently


----------



## BeeKay

Canyx said:


> Definitely not but my fingers are crossed so hard for you that it hurts!!! You've waited so patiently


Thank you!! Its been tough but hopefully in a couple months all that waiting will have been worth it. I can't wait for the reveal for your pup. I am very curious what breed you're getting


----------



## sydneynicole

Canyx, you should make a thread where we all guess what breed you are getting  cause I know I'm guessing lol.

Fingers crossed for all of you waiting on puppies.


----------



## Canyx

Hahaa, sorry! I am not posting until I am committed to purchasing from this breeder. I work in a shelter so there is I would say an equally high chance that I adopt a puppy. And I don't want to build up hype for nothing  I will absolutely post some sort of 'guess the breed' or other teaser thread once I know for sure, which should be next Spring. I am 100% not getting a puppy this year due to travel plans and life and such.


----------



## Avie

stoatfan said:


> We'll be bringing home a second aussie this coming week. Not sure which puppy yet. We're hoping for a male as we think it'll be easier on my 8 y/o female mini american. Sounds like everyone wants males though, and we're last on the list -- but there are 4 boys available and only one female so we'll see. We're also the only people with another dog to consider so hopefully she'll take that into account with her evaluations. Can't wait. It's hard not to pick favourites just based on these photos and earlier ones--I love blue boy 1's little face! Blue boy 2 is probably going to stud owner.
> 
> Click for bigger photos!


I love blue boy 3! For some reason it's the blot on his leg that does it for me


----------



## Affirmed

I have a puppy right now and it will be a LONG time til it's time for another. However, I know some breeds I'd love to have; Great Dane, Leonberger, Formentino Cane Corso, a big white Standard poodle, Bernese mountain dog, Rottweiler, and Irish wolfhound. I totally don't have a thing for big dogs, though lol.


----------



## frostywolf

Getting closer! Got this text from the breeder today: 
Your puppy got a perfect check up tonight with our amazing vet. 
Jen & I know who you should have and I am going to make a very strong case to Michelle (co-breeder) about her not considering him as I think she will also like him as a potential show puppy. But he is just meant for you! 
There's two others that I think would really do well with you as well.  But I am really hoping for the first guy to be yours! I'm not telling who yet!


----------



## stoatfan

So exciting frostywolf; must be agonizing not knowing which pup is yours yet. How long do you have to wait?


----------



## frostywolf

stoatfan said:


> So exciting frostywolf; must be agonizing not knowing which pup is yours yet. How long do you have to wait?


She's driving out to the co-breeder's this weekend. Co-breeder has pick of 2, and they will stay there. Then me. I've already spent quite a bit of time with them, and they are all great pups, but the breeder knows I'm hoping to get into sports, and I'm looking for a dog I can take lots of places, and that I trust her judgement on the pups.


----------



## stoatfan

frostywolf said:


> She's driving out to the co-breeder's this weekend. Co-breeder has pick of 2, and they will stay there. Then me. I've already spent quite a bit of time with them, and they are all great pups, but the breeder knows I'm hoping to get into sports, and I'm looking for a dog I can take lots of places, and that I trust her judgement on the pups.


I've always had the best luck with just trusting the breeder. They spend so much time with the puppies, it seems insane not to. Have never chosen my own puppy and we've always been really happy with the pick. Congratulations!

Just learned that blue boy 1 and all the girls have been taken home so we're left with a boy for sure! My bet is it'll be between the black tri and one of the blue merle boys. Strange, as I thought we were very last in line... but I'm not complaining. I know the breeder is strongly influencing people to choose puppies that are best for them so hopefully nobody is basing it solely on colour or anything like that. Pick-up is tomorrow... and my husband is finally getting excited about this pup. He said the other night, "Wow. We're going to have this dog well into our thirties... this is like, THE dog." And I guess he's right... though by marrying me he signed up for a lifetime of multiple dogs at a time so .


----------



## Pasarella

Got a puppy fewer here. I know I shouldn't. I don't need another dog, but I want a brindle mini doxy so much I did contact one breeder. And she might have a puppy for me next year. The mother is Multi champion, black and tan and nothing special, but the father, still a young an developing male, but I like him a lot, color perfect, good angulation, nice front. So basically now I hope I don't like none of the puppies and that there isn't a female who looks much like the sir  I don't need another dog, but these voices in my head keeps telling me I need another one...


----------



## BeeKay

Puppies are due in 6 days! I can't even believe it! I hope they come on time...and I'm secretly hoping that its just boys in there!
She's expecting at least 5 but I'm hoping there's 6 or 7.
I can't believe next week is the week. We talked yesterday about shipping vs picking up the puppy. She's up north which would be an 18 hour drive...and I just don't think that would be fair to me or the puppy. So right now I'm thinking of flying up there to pick him up and flying back with him in cabin. It will probably cost about the same as having him shipped so, why not?
I just hope he's in there...the idea of waiting another 6 weeks to know is torture.


----------



## Pasarella

So the fever has begun Now I just have to talk my partner in to it


----------



## Pasarella

He accepted!!! Now just have to decide if this is THE PUPPY!


----------



## sydneynicole

Finally got in touch with the breeder I've been looking at (read; obsessing over). I liked everything she had to say over the phone. Her site had me a little worried because it seemed like she has a lot of dogs, but speaking with her I've been consoled. She also invited me to come meet her dogs and see the property, etc. She's all the way in Washington so I'm hoping within the next 6 months I'll be able to get up there - my vacation time resets at the beginning of the year. So hopefully in around February I'll be able to make the trip, and then it's just a matter of waiting to finish school before I can bring a pup home!


----------



## Canyx

Ooooo, what breed sydneynicole??


----------



## CiElBie

3 days a go I got a little pupper 

He is not the breed I'd thought I'd be getting, but he is a super pup!!!


----------



## sydneynicole

Canyx said:


> Ooooo, what breed sydneynicole??


German Shepherd!


----------



## Zip

CiElBie said:


> 3 days a go I got a little pupper
> 
> He is not the breed I'd thought I'd be getting, but he is a super pup!!!


Awww, congrats! Not a Mudi then? I'm super curious about the breed.


----------



## Canyx

sydneynicole said:


> German Shepherd!


Whoohoo! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## CiElBie

@Zip
Not a mudi, I still plan to get one in the future though some day when this pups grown up some.

He's a WL belgian Tervuren  
He's from a brilliant breeder, a really nice, stable pup. Nothing phases him at all lol, and he has an off switch of sorts.


----------



## Nature

I want to save a dog from a high-kill animal shelter and train it to be the best that it can be.


----------



## Avie

CiElBie said:


> @Zip
> Not a mudi, I still plan to get one in the future though some day when this pups grown up some.
> 
> He's a WL belgian Tervuren
> He's from a brilliant breeder, a really nice, stable pup. Nothing phases him at all lol, and he has an off switch of sorts.


Picture please!


----------



## CiElBie

@Avie 

Haha, its been difficult taking pictures of the little one lol

Here's one I took the day we got him:









Though I am planning on doing a photoshoot with him soon, also to give some images to the breeder as well.


----------



## Sandakat

He is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## BeeKay

:dance:Tomorrow is the due date!


----------



## stoatfan

I posted in pictures about him but we got our pup! Ended up with the black tri. He's very smart and generally lovely. I feel like he's practically house-trained already. 

Cielbie, what a cute little guy! Such a happy face.

BeeKay, what breed are the pups you're waiting for? Will be checking back to see about the litter!


----------



## BeeKay

stoatfan said:


> I posted in pictures about him but we got our pup! Ended up with the black tri. He's very smart and generally lovely. I feel like he's practically house-trained already.
> 
> Cielbie, what a cute little guy! Such a happy face.
> 
> BeeKay, what breed are the pups you're waiting for? Will be checking back to see about the litter!


And he's so cute! He seems like such a happy little guy!

I am waiting on Pharaoh hound puppies! No word from my breeder so far...I want to text her but I'm not going to, I know she'll message me as soon as it happens she's been pretty good about that.


----------



## Avie

What a sweet face Cielbie!  

I'm hoping there's a puppy for you BeeKay!


----------



## BeeKay

Thank you Avie! 
No word from her, so I'm assuming no puppies...this is torture!


----------



## BeeKay

Puppies were born this morning! Woke up to a text from my breeder at 3:30am. Ultrasound was accurate, only 5 pups. 3 girls & 2 boys.
Little nervous now with only 2 boys my odds are on the low side for a "pet quality" boy out of this litter. I'm hoping maybe one has ears that aren't set quite right or too much white on the chest. I did ask her about her next litter if this falls through, so just waiting for a response. Not really sure how to feel right now.


----------



## Avie

If there is no pet quality puppy, that means both males are show quality right? What about a show quality puppy doesn't appeal to you? (not snarky, just asking  ) Or is it that the breeder will not sell a show quality puppy to a pet home?


----------



## stoatfan

Oh dear! No use worrying about it until she lets you know, but that's kind of impossible. Crossing my fingers for you. I can empathize--we weren't sure if there was going to be a puppy for us in our litter, either, but we didn't wait nearly as long!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Avie said:


> If there is no pet quality puppy, that means both males are show quality right? What about a show quality puppy doesn't appeal to you? (not snarky, just asking  ) Or is it that the breeder will not sell a show quality puppy to a pet home?


I'm wondering this myself. You may even enjoy showing more than you think. At least in rarer breeds the show ring is not very intimidating. Understandable if you cannot or are not willing.. as it is just not some people's thing. 

I'm sure the breeder really wants to be able to give you a puppy. They will probably do their best to make it work, even if both males turn out to be show quality. My Aussie was evaluated as possible show quality (she actually has a lot of good qualities, but obviously her ears and allergies are an issue so she didn't turn out anyway) but was still sold to me as a pet/performance home. Of course I do not own a rare breed so the demand for show quality pups is not high. I'm crossing my fingers that it works out for you still.


----------



## BeeKay

stoatfan said:


> Oh dear! No use worrying about it until she lets you know, but that's kind of impossible. Crossing my fingers for you. I can empathize--we weren't sure if there was going to be a puppy for us in our litter, either, but we didn't wait nearly as long!


Thank you! I appreciate that. 



Avie said:


> If there is no pet quality puppy, that means both males are show quality right? What about a show quality puppy doesn't appeal to you? (not snarky, just asking  ) Or is it that the breeder will not sell a show quality puppy to a pet home?





ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I'm wondering this myself. You may even enjoy showing more than you think. At least in rarer breeds the show ring is not very intimidating. Understandable if you cannot or are not willing.. as it is just not some people's thing.
> 
> I'm sure the breeder really wants to be able to give you a puppy. They will probably do their best to make it work, even if both males turn out to be show quality. My Aussie was evaluated as possible show quality (she actually has a lot of good qualities, but obviously her ears and allergies are an issue so she didn't turn out anyway) but was still sold to me as a pet/performance home. Of course I do not own a rare breed so the demand for show quality pups is not high. I'm crossing my fingers that it works out for you still.


Its not that I am not interested in showing, we've talked about it before and she even said if they both end up being show maybe she can convince me to give it a try. I'm just not sure I can at this stage in my life. I'm hopeful that it works out lol there are a few people in the community really pulling for me since I've waited so long...so we'll see what happens. We're back to playing the waiting game. 
On a more positive note, mom and pups are doing great! I'll post a picture later.


----------



## LuzRdgz

Hey there! I'm going through quite a puppy fever as of now (and I have a 9-month-old, I'm crazy) and I have quite a few questions on a breed. However, I decided not to make a thread because this is a long term plan (at least 3 years), but hey, I'm kinda obsessing over it and there's never enough information I can read on a subject I'm interested in. I love to over-prepare haha.

Anyway, I've always had smallish dogs growing up, around 15-20 lbs, and currently I have a Westie. But I've always wanted to get a bigger dog. Actually I would love to get a Great Dane, but that is really a very long term plan haha. So I would like to start on a medium sized dog and Aussies just look _so amazing_. However, I am concerned about a few things I've learned about the breed. 

First, I've read that they're kind of on the shy side when it comes to people and other dogs. I don't really care about the dog not being interested in strangers, I get enough people-loving from Laika going crazy every time she meets someone haha. However, I'm used to taking my dog on any pet-friendly errands and such. Is early socialization enough to avoid fear of meeting strangers? Or even by getting a puppy and socializing him I could end up with him being reactive (considering that I get the pup from a good breeder)? And also, about other dogs, are they generally reactive? Mostly because I do have another dog, and because we enjoy going to dog parks and pet-friendly places. Of course I wouldn't put my dog into any stressful situation if he doesn't like it, and would be perfectly fine with him just getting along with Laika. But I would love a more experienced input on this rather than wikipedia-kind descriptions.

And second, it's about exercise. I've of course read about how they're a very, very active breed and need LOTS of exercise. But I wonder what really is LOTS of exercise? Do they mean 3 or more hour long walks? Would a morning and evening walk be fine paired up with some fetch or flirt pole? I mean, I would be happy to provide it for him, along with training and mental stimulation, but I would just like to know how much is a lot of exercise really? And along with this is, can they have an off switch? I do enjoy having some quiet time during the day for reading and such (I also work from home now, but maybe not when I get Future Dog), and would like for my dog to not be restless _all the time_. 

So quite a few questions hehe. Thank you!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

LuzRdgz said:


> Hey there! I'm going through quite a puppy fever as of now (and I have a 9-month-old, I'm crazy) and I have quite a few questions on a breed. However, I decided not to make a thread because this is a long term plan (at least 3 years), but hey, I'm kinda obsessing over it and there's never enough information I can read on a subject I'm interested in. I love to over-prepare haha.
> 
> Anyway, I've always had smallish dogs growing up, around 15-20 lbs, and currently I have a Westie. But I've always wanted to get a bigger dog. Actually I would love to get a Great Dane, but that is really a very long term plan haha. So I would like to start on a medium sized dog and Aussies just look _so amazing_. However, I am concerned about a few things I've learned about the breed.
> 
> First, I've read that they're kind of on the shy side when it comes to people and other dogs. I don't really care about the dog not being interested in strangers, I get enough people-loving from Laika going crazy every time she meets someone haha. However, I'm used to taking my dog on any pet-friendly errands and such. Is early socialization enough to avoid fear of meeting strangers? Or even by getting a puppy and socializing him I could end up with him being reactive (considering that I get the pup from a good breeder)? And also, about other dogs, are they generally reactive? Mostly because I do have another dog, and because we enjoy going to dog parks and pet-friendly places. Of course I wouldn't put my dog into any stressful situation if he doesn't like it, and would be perfectly fine with him just getting along with Laika. But I would love a more experienced input on this rather than wikipedia-kind descriptions.
> 
> And second, it's about exercise. I've of course read about how they're a very, very active breed and need LOTS of exercise. But I wonder what really is LOTS of exercise? Do they mean 3 or more hour long walks? Would a morning and evening walk be fine paired up with some fetch or flirt pole? I mean, I would be happy to provide it for him, along with training and mental stimulation, but I would just like to know how much is a lot of exercise really? And along with this is, can they have an off switch? I do enjoy having some quiet time during the day for reading and such (I also work from home now, but maybe not when I get Future Dog), and would like for my dog to not be restless _all the time_.
> 
> So quite a few questions hehe. Thank you!


Aussies can vary a bit from lines and dog to dog. There are working lines and show lines, and anything in between. You will want to talk to breeders about their lines and what kind of puppy/adult you are looking for. Show lines tend to be a little more chill, maybe a bit more friendly to dogs/people.

Some Aussies are extremely outgoing with people. Mine is reserved with strangers. I can still take her in public just fine but she does not want to be loved on by random people. She will ignore them if she is petted and will sometimes back away if they come on too strong. She was this way from a puppy. In other words.. socialization can definitely help but it will not guarantee a social dog. You would want the puppy that is already showing signs of being very outgoing and confident.

I would not peg them as the greatest dogs for dog parks. Some go to dog parks and are fine. While mine is dog friendly, she cannot go to dog parks anyway. She will find the wildest bunch of dogs, chase them around and bark like crazy at them. She thinks she is herding the unruly sheep and is the fun police. Some of them are dog reactive or dog selective. Herding breeds in general can be hyper-aware of things and not like certain types of dog/energy a dog gives off. I have no idea what it is but it is a common problem. They should not be downright aggressive. They should have no issues with the dogs they live with. 

Have I mentioned Aussies are very barky? If you don't like barking.. I suggest you choose another breed or only get an adult that is not barky. Most Aussies are barky and no amount of training is going to fix that 100%. Also.. reactive. Mine is reactive to motorcycles, the vacuum and squirrels. Oh my gosh the squirrels. She will never be allowed off leash in her lifetime. 

Exercise is over exaggerated in herding breeds. They should have an off switch. They should be able to settle after a walk or two and some training time. I don't have a routine so that my dog's learn to settle whether or not they get to go on a walk one day. Mine is fine with one walk a day, some play time, some training. She's had more and had less and been fine either way. I also have a dog from lines known to have an off switch. That is another thing you'll want to talk to your breeder about. They should also help you select the right puppy that isn't the high energy - high drive one. 

If you are on Facebook, check out the group: Australian Shepherds For Sale AKC/ASCA. They only allow health tested Aussies in the group and you can kind of get a feel for what people are producing. You can actually learn a lot just kind of watching the group. 

Be aware also of MDR1 - a common Aussie health issue that makes them unable to take certain medications without serious risk of coma or death. A good breeder will tell you about it anyway and how many copies are in the parents.. but it is good to research beforehand.


----------



## sydneynicole

I just wanna be done with school so I can have a puppy.


----------



## BeeKay

So here's a shot of mom and pups!!!


I really want to make a thread but I'm going to wait until I know whether or not theres a pup for me.


----------



## LuzRdgz

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Aussies can vary a bit from lines and dog to dog. There are working lines and show lines, and anything in between. You will want to talk to breeders about their lines and what kind of puppy/adult you are looking for. Show lines tend to be a little more chill, maybe a bit more friendly to dogs/people.
> 
> Some Aussies are extremely outgoing with people. Mine is reserved with strangers. I can still take her in public just fine but she does not want to be loved on by random people. She will ignore them if she is petted and will sometimes back away if they come on too strong. She was this way from a puppy. In other words.. socialization can definitely help but it will not guarantee a social dog. You would want the puppy that is already showing signs of being very outgoing and confident.
> 
> I would not peg them as the greatest dogs for dog parks. Some go to dog parks and are fine. While mine is dog friendly, she cannot go to dog parks anyway. She will find the wildest bunch of dogs, chase them around and bark like crazy at them. She thinks she is herding the unruly sheep and is the fun police. Some of them are dog reactive or dog selective. Herding breeds in general can be hyper-aware of things and not like certain types of dog/energy a dog gives off. I have no idea what it is but it is a common problem. They should not be downright aggressive. They should have no issues with the dogs they live with.
> 
> Have I mentioned Aussies are very barky? If you don't like barking.. I suggest you choose another breed or only get an adult that is not barky. Most Aussies are barky and no amount of training is going to fix that 100%. Also.. reactive. Mine is reactive to motorcycles, the vacuum and squirrels. Oh my gosh the squirrels. She will never be allowed off leash in her lifetime.
> 
> Exercise is over exaggerated in herding breeds. They should have an off switch. They should be able to settle after a walk or two and some training time. I don't have a routine so that my dog's learn to settle whether or not they get to go on a walk one day. Mine is fine with one walk a day, some play time, some training. She's had more and had less and been fine either way. I also have a dog from lines known to have an off switch. That is another thing you'll want to talk to your breeder about. They should also help you select the right puppy that isn't the high energy - high drive one.
> 
> If you are on Facebook, check out the group: Australian Shepherds For Sale AKC/ASCA. They only allow health tested Aussies in the group and you can kind of get a feel for what people are producing. You can actually learn a lot just kind of watching the group.
> 
> Be aware also of MDR1 - a common Aussie health issue that makes them unable to take certain medications without serious risk of coma or death. A good breeder will tell you about it anyway and how many copies are in the parents.. but it is good to research beforehand.


Thank you so much! The only thing I would be concerned about in terms of socialization is just outright fear or aggression, which from what I've read aren't common if you research a breeder enough. I definitely don't need my dog to be extremely social with either people or dogs, just confident enough to go out into social settings and be okay. I don't really care much about dog parks, I would just only need to find a big enough space for him to be off leash and run. 

Interesting what you said about your dog never getting off leash ever, because I read they weren't terrible off leash dogs and generally stay within an orbit around their owner. Would you say this is not the case in general? I mean I don't really mind much, as terriers aren't a good off-leash breed either haha. 

As for the barking, I don't mind, my current dog does her fair share of obnoxious barking (sometimes I think she believes she's a huge dog defending us all haha). But is it possible to teach a quiet command, at least for certain situations?

I'll definitely join the group you mention. Oddly, I found what seems to be a good breeder in my country, which is weird because Aussies aren't really popular here. I thought the only option would be to have to fly to my parents' house in Tijuana and research for breeders in or near SoCal. But this breeder seems good, she's a vet and imports her dogs from breeders in the States and Europe, all of them have championships in Mexico, and she seems very invested in her breeding program, does health testing and seems to carefully consider her pairings for each litter. Also, from what I read on her site, she does look like she gets to know the families or people who want to buy her puppies and assess what puppy should go to who (and even refuse to make a sale). This does seem interesting to me because, honestly, breeders here are just not quite up there with real good breeders from the States. Aside from breeding quality puppies from champion dogs, from my experience there's just not that much interaction between breeder and buyer, and definitely very few request contracts or assess a puppy's temperament to determine the home where it's going. So she seems quite a good one considering, but I'll definitely keep on checking others in the US, specially since it's not THAT much of a hassle to go and get one (I believe, I don't really know how registering works in these cases). 

Thank you so much for you input!


----------



## BeeKay

The theme for this litter is "Classic Video Games" I love it haha
Looks like the little one is still hanging on! When she announced it on fb, she included him in the final count!
Now...gotta wait until they are 7 weeks old for their evaluations :faint:


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

LuzRdgz said:


> Thank you so much! The only thing I would be concerned about in terms of socialization is just outright fear or aggression, which from what I've read aren't common if you research a breeder enough. I definitely don't need my dog to be extremely social with either people or dogs, just confident enough to go out into social settings and be okay. I don't really care much about dog parks, I would just only need to find a big enough space for him to be off leash and run.
> 
> Interesting what you said about your dog never getting off leash ever, because I read they weren't terrible off leash dogs and generally stay within an orbit around their owner. Would you say this is not the case in general? I mean I don't really mind much, as terriers aren't a good off-leash breed either haha.
> 
> As for the barking, I don't mind, my current dog does her fair share of obnoxious barking (sometimes I think she believes she's a huge dog defending us all haha). But is it possible to teach a quiet command, at least for certain situations?
> 
> I'll definitely join the group you mention. Oddly, I found what seems to be a good breeder in my country, which is weird because Aussies aren't really popular here. I thought the only option would be to have to fly to my parents' house in Tijuana and research for breeders in or near SoCal. But this breeder seems good, she's a vet and imports her dogs from breeders in the States and Europe, all of them have championships in Mexico, and she seems very invested in her breeding program, does health testing and seems to carefully consider her pairings for each litter. Also, from what I read on her site, she does look like she gets to know the families or people who want to buy her puppies and assess what puppy should go to who (and even refuse to make a sale). This does seem interesting to me because, honestly, breeders here are just not quite up there with real good breeders from the States. Aside from breeding quality puppies from champion dogs, from my experience there's just not that much interaction between breeder and buyer, and definitely very few request contracts or assess a puppy's temperament to determine the home where it's going. So she seems quite a good one considering, but I'll definitely keep on checking others in the US, specially since it's not THAT much of a hassle to go and get one (I believe, I don't really know how registering works in these cases).
> 
> Thank you so much for you input!


Oh sorry, I didn't realize you weren't in the US. Silly me! 

Aussies can be definitely be taught to be quiet. How well it will work depends on how barky the individual dog is. Mine is a big time barker and it can be really hard to snap her out of it sometimes. She isn't like barking all the time or anything.. but if she's very excited or bored it can be difficult to shut up. I also have to lock her into a different room when I vacuum because she will bark and bite at it the whole time. 

I've been told Aussies are supposed to be good off leash and I believe it. Mine just happens to be too adventurous and prey driven to be trusted.



BeeKay said:


> The theme for this litter is "Classic Video Games" I love it haha
> Looks like the little one is still hanging on! When she announced it on fb, she included him in the final count!
> Now...gotta wait until they are 6 weeks old for their evaluations :faint:


I hope the little guy makes it!


----------



## BeeKay

Another pic of mama and pups!
So excited! You can see her blushing, so adorable.


----------



## Canyx

LOVE the theme, the photos... EVERYTHING! Also, love black collar pup nomming on a sibling there 
Best of luck in getting a pup!


----------



## Sandakat

What a beautiful dog! What made you choose a Pharaoh Hound?


----------



## BeeKay

Canyx said:


> LOVE the theme, the photos... EVERYTHING! Also, love black collar pup nomming on a sibling there
> Best of luck in getting a pup!


Bahaha i know right! I hadn't noticed that at first. & thank you



Sandakat said:


> What a beautiful dog! What made you choose a Pharaoh Hound?


There are a lot of reasons, some very personal. I guess the most basic answer would be, they fit what I'm looking for in a dog. Active but they can be couch potatoes. Vocal. Aloof. Goofy. Loving. Independent. Last year, I finally got to meet and be around them and it just made me love the breed even more.


----------



## BeeKay

3 generations! I love Menza, she has the kindest eyes. Would you believe she's 11 years old?


----------



## Sandakat

They are beautiful. I've never met one in real life and you rarely even see them at the smaller dog shows that I've been to. I'm excited to hear how things go as your puppy grows up.


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Now...gotta wait until they are 6 weeks old for their evaluations :faint:


Ahhhh I know it's torture! And you have been waiting for SO long! Crossing my fingers so hard you end up with one of the puppies!!


----------



## BeeKay

Thanks you guys! They're officially 1 week old today.

Here they are. So its either brown or green for me. Unless they're both show...then its back to waiting for Lady Jess' litter.


----------



## Sandakat

I just couldn't wait, so I texted the breeder about a possible time frame on her planned autumn breedings. There are 2 bitches, one she owns and one she co-owns. I would prefer a pup from her dog, but I'd take one from either. If all goes well she expects puppies in December with them being able to go to their permanent homes in February.

I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I'm really excited to have a pup. There are so many variables: if they come into heat, if the breedings are successful, if there are enough pups for me to have one... Got all fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## tobiasintraining

Soooo excited! The standard poodle litter I've put a deposit down on is six weeks old tomorrow. When they turn seven weeks, I'll finally be visiting to pick out which will be a good service dog candidate. This will be the first dog I will have sole responsibility of, so I'm definitely nervous but prepared...I think.


----------



## sclevenger

Sandakat said:


> I just couldn't wait, so I texted the breeder about a possible time frame on her planned autumn breedings. There are 2 bitches, one she owns and one she co-owns. I would prefer a pup from her dog, but I'd take one from either. If all goes well she expects puppies in December with them being able to go to their permanent homes in February.
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I'm really excited to have a pup. There are so many variables: if they come into heat, if the breedings are successful, if there are enough pups for me to have one... Got all fingers and toes crossed!


Another collie?


----------



## CptJack

sclevenger said:


> Another collie?


beauceron, I believe.


----------



## sclevenger

CptJack said:


> beauceron, I believe.


Oh awesome. I haven't been on here in awhile. I have no idea whats going on. lol


----------



## BeeKay

Sandakat said:


> I just couldn't wait, so I texted the breeder about a possible time frame on her planned autumn breedings. There are 2 bitches, one she owns and one she co-owns. I would prefer a pup from her dog, but I'd take one from either. If all goes well she expects puppies in December with them being able to go to their permanent homes in February.
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I'm really excited to have a pup. There are so many variables: if they come into heat, if the breedings are successful, if there are enough pups for me to have one... Got all fingers and toes crossed!


Fingers crossed for you! I know how stressful that wait is and I'm hoping it all works out for you!


----------



## Sandakat

CptJack said:


> beauceron, I believe.


Yes, a beauceron. I don't love collies any less, I just want something a little different in a dog this time.



BeeKay said:


> Fingers crossed for you! I know how stressful that wait is and I'm hoping it all works out for you!


Thanks, and for you, too!


----------



## kcomstoc

Sandakat said:


> I just couldn't wait, so I texted the breeder about a possible time frame on her planned autumn breedings. There are 2 bitches, one she owns and one she co-owns. I would prefer a pup from her dog, but I'd take one from either. If all goes well she expects puppies in December with them being able to go to their permanent homes in February.
> 
> I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I'm really excited to have a pup. There are so many variables: if they come into heat, if the breedings are successful, if there are enough pups for me to have one... Got all fingers and toes crossed!


CONGRATS!!! can't wait to see another Beaurceron especially puppy  not that Panzer isn't still a puppy but I had no idea about the breed and now they're kinda getting to me. I don't think they're right for me personally but they're so pretty to look at  Also I totally understand about wanting different breeds, you still love collies you just want something a little different. Just like after I get my first collie *eventually.......* I'll get other breeds after that too because I want to experience the difference of what other breeds offer as well as how amazing collies are.


----------



## 2 with fur 3 without

My puppy fever has been fixed with this soon to be brought home little lady. Born Sept 2nd and will be joining the family at the end of next month...So excited and nervous! :whoo::help:


----------



## Glacier

I'm talking to GSD breeders right now and have narrowed it down to four kennels. I'm looking to bring my pup home around the spring or summer of 2017. This pup will be my next IPO partner, so I'm watching performances, looking at pedigrees, and meeting dogs.


----------



## Sibe

Puppy fever! 9 week old Silkens, I did their Avidog temperament evaluations today then they came over for romping and play. I was with this litter for like 8 hours today and I'm so happy.

Drake









I cannot tell the white ones apart. One is Zoom, one is Zippin. Paige on the right.









Deja Vu









Proud momma Chloe









Drake in front. Back is Paige, Zoom/Zippin, Deja, and Zoom/Zippin









Zebulon is so awesome with puppies









Zeb and Deja









More!


----------



## Sibe

So bummed the lighting on this photo was crappy, and my Lightroom skills aren't good enough to make it what I want it to be. Oh well, adorable puppy!









Drake









Chloe


















Denali, teaching them good habits (no sarcasm, digging in a specific area is a good thing)









Deja









PUPPIES!!! This is the Roller Coaster litter.









More more!


----------



## Sibe

New surfaces, this side of our yard is all rocks.









Seriously gorgeous momma


















Drake


















One more...


----------



## Sibe

Paige









Zoom/Zippin, and Deja









Paige









Drake


















Paige (she is having allergic reactions to the litter pellets, which is causing the red staining under her eyes)









Deja









Done, for now


----------



## Sandakat

They are soooo cute! And Chloe has the most beautiful face!

Zebulon is amazing. That cat puts up with a lot.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

That is one tolerant cat. Lucky you and how much fun it must be to be able to help a breeder out!! 

My puppy fever is bad guys. I have to wait just under a year... but as long as nothing else comes up.. it is happening!


----------



## BeeKay

Those Silkens! I am in love with Drake!

I wish I had news or even pictures lol but she hasn't posted any on Facebook in a while...last time we talked she said we can discuss a show puppy if both boys end up being show quality. Its still too early to tell but she said "we would still love to place one with you!" If I was a normal human being I would take that as confirmation that green or brown boy will be mine. However, I am riddled with anxiety and this all still seems up in the air and I probably won't believe I'm actually getting one until he's in my house.


----------



## BeeKay

Its like she can sense my anxiety! So its not brown boy lol his collar is black but its like a sheer. So it'll be either black or green! She sent me a pic of the two of them I haven't seen any on Facebook because she moved them into their own album so she's going to link me to it later.


----------



## BeeKay

And black boy belly up on top, he is a chub and I love him already. They are 12 days old here.


----------



## Sandakat

Mom has such a regal expression. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## BeeKay

Sandakat said:


> Mom has such a regal expression. I've got my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you! I really like black boy i'm not sure why lol but I like him a lot. But i'll be happy either way and I trust her judgement.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

AHHHHH! so many people getting puppies!!! I am so happy for you guys!!!


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Thank you! I really like black boy i'm not sure why lol but I like him a lot. But i'll be happy either way and I trust her judgement.


So happy for you! When is it official official?


----------



## BeeKay

parapluie said:


> So happy for you! When is it official official?


Well, nothing is official official until they have their evaluations at 7 weeks :boom: So in a month I'll know. She said she's open to giving me a show pup but we would need to discuss what that entails. She's been really busy at a dog show these last few days. So I'm hoping once she gets back there will be more pictures!


----------



## Sibe

Sandakat said:


> They are soooo cute! And Chloe has the most beautiful face!
> 
> Zebulon is amazing. * That cat puts up with a lot.*


 And it's not just putting up with it, he is stupid social and typically enjoys it. He will walk straight up to a dog he doesn't know and go for a nose-to-nose boop greeting.


Hung out with Silkens again today at coursing. Hopscotch and Bounce are 7 months old now! (12 days apart, from different litters). They didn't run, they were there for the socializing. I adore Hops and the breeder knows I want Hops to be the mother of my future child haha. Will depend on finding the right male for her, health checks when she's old enough, etc etc. but I just love her personality. She's so confident and curious and active but is content to lay on your lap for a while too. And Bounce is really lovely too, super sweet and friendly!


----------



## BeeKay

Had a talk with my breeder today! Trying to get the date for their official evaluations. Turns out they don't get evaluated UNTIL they are 8 weeks. So its scheduled for the 18th of October...but she told me today "You are getting a puppy  it is just a matter of which boy " !!!!!!!!! I was almost that person cryingI randomly in a public place. I can't even believe it and I won't until I'm on that plane flying back home with him


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

BeeKay said:


> Had a talk with my breeder today! Trying to get the date for their official evaluations. Turns out they don't get evaluated UNTIL they are 8 weeks. So its scheduled for the 18th of October...but she told me today "You are getting a puppy  it is just a matter of which boy " !!!!!!!!! I was almost that person cryingI randomly in a public place. I can't even believe it and I won't until I'm on that plane flying back home with him


So happy for you! I can't imagine a breeder would make you wait all this time and then not do everything they can to make sure you get a puppy out of this litter. I'm sure you will have your boy soon enough.. and when you do make sure to post pictures and tell us all about him.


----------



## sydneynicole

BeeKay said:


> Had a talk with my breeder today! Trying to get the date for their official evaluations. Turns out they don't get evaluated UNTIL they are 8 weeks. So its scheduled for the 18th of October...but she told me today "You are getting a puppy  it is just a matter of which boy " !!!!!!!!! I was almost that person cryingI randomly in a public place. I can't even believe it and I won't until I'm on that plane flying back home with him


Congrats!! What great news, so happy for you!


----------



## Canyx

BeeKay said:


> Had a talk with my breeder today! Trying to get the date for their official evaluations. Turns out they don't get evaluated UNTIL they are 8 weeks. So its scheduled for the 18th of October...but she told me today "You are getting a puppy  it is just a matter of which boy " !!!!!!!!! I was almost that person cryingI randomly in a public place. I can't even believe it and I won't until I'm on that plane flying back home with him


AHHHH!! So exciting!!


----------



## parapluie

beekay said:


> had a talk with my breeder today! Trying to get the date for their official evaluations. Turns out they don't get evaluated until they are 8 weeks. So its scheduled for the 18th of october...but she told me today "you are getting a puppy  it is just a matter of which boy " !!!!!!!!! I was almost that person cryingi randomly in a public place. I can't even believe it and i won't until i'm on that plane flying back home with him


yay!!!!!!!


----------



## Sandakat

BeeKay said:


> Had a talk with my breeder today! Trying to get the date for their official evaluations. Turns out they don't get evaluated UNTIL they are 8 weeks. So its scheduled for the 18th of October...but she told me today "You are getting a puppy  it is just a matter of which boy " !!!!!!!!! I was almost that person cryingI randomly in a public place. I can't even believe it and I won't until I'm on that plane flying back home with him


That's great! You've waited so long. I'm so happy for you.


----------



## BeeKay

Thanks you guys!!! I'm pretty freaking excited With everything going on, I definitely needed the good news. 4 more weeks!


----------



## BeeKay

Booked a flight to Seattle today. My breeder is amazing she's going to pick me up from the airport. We talked today about the boy said both are really sweet, affectionate, and their fairly uniform so its hard to tell them apart without their collars. So I guess black boy is no longer the token chunk of the litter haha she said he still likes to eat a lot tho. 

So he will be coming home October 19th.


----------



## Aussie27

I did a lot of thinking today, and I think 2018 will be the year of the puppy. The school year ends at the start of April, and I would be graduating in May, so ideally, the pup would be ready to go home around then. 

It'll be a female Aussie, and I already know what breeder. Although I won't be contacting them until around 6 months beforehand, as that seems to be the norm.  She produces absolutely wonderful dogs though, and I have been tracking her website since even before I got Cali.


----------



## Sandakat

BeeKay said:


> Booked a flight to Seattle today. My breeder is amazing she's going to pick me up from the airport. We talked today about the boy said both are really sweet, affectionate, and their fairly uniform so its hard to tell them apart without their collars. So I guess black boy is no longer the token chunk of the litter haha she said he still likes to eat a lot tho.
> 
> So he will be coming home October 19th.


I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Sandakat

My breeder texted me this morning. One of the 2 bitches that she's going to breed has gone into heat. This is the co-owned dog, not her own. But I'd be very happy with one of these puppies. I'm definitely getting excited even though (if the breeding takes and there is a pup for me) I won't have the dog until February.


----------



## BeeKay

Sandakat said:


> My breeder texted me this morning. One of the 2 bitches that she's going to breed has gone into heat. This is the co-owned dog, not her own. But I'd be very happy with one of these puppies. I'm definitely getting excited even though (if the breeding takes and there is a pup for me) I won't have the dog until February.


I'm excited for you!! Can't wait to see another beauceron on the forum! They're such good looking dogs! Do you plan to crop the ears? Are you going for a girl or a boy?


----------



## Sandakat

BeeKay said:


> I'm excited for you!! Can't wait to see another beauceron on the forum! They're such good looking dogs! Do you plan to crop the ears? Are you going for a girl or a boy?


We want a female and we're hoping for a harlequin. It's a failing of my character, but yes, I want to crop the ears. I really like the cropped look on these dogs.


----------



## BeeKay

Sandakat said:


> We want a female and we're hoping for a harlequin. It's a failing of my character, but yes, I want to crop the ears. I really like the cropped look on these dogs.


Fingers crossed for you! Harlequin beaucerons are so pretty. I liked the cropped ear look too, so I can't judge :\


----------



## Aussie27

Heard back from Oracle! I got invited to come meet their dogs if I'm ever in Ontario and she is looking forward to helping me find the perfect Aussie puppy come 2018, as that is when they plan to have their next litter. I am way too excited now!


----------



## BeeKay

Aussie27 said:


> Heard back from Oracle! I got invited to come meet their dogs if I'm ever in Ontario and she is looking forward to helping me find the perfect Aussie puppy come 2018, as that is when they plan to have their next litter. I am way too excited now!


Yay!! So exciting!


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> My breeder texted me this morning. One of the 2 bitches that she's going to breed has gone into heat. This is the co-owned dog, not her own. But I'd be very happy with one of these puppies. I'm definitely getting excited even though (if the breeding takes and there is a pup for me) I won't have the dog until February.


 Who is the bitch? Is Gideon the sire of this one as well?


----------



## Sandakat

Aussie27 said:


> Heard back from Oracle! I got invited to come meet their dogs if I'm ever in Ontario and she is looking forward to helping me find the perfect Aussie puppy come 2018, as that is when they plan to have their next litter. I am way too excited now!


That is wonderful!! How can you contain yourself from just running down there?




jade5280 said:


> Who is the bitch? Is Gideon the sire of this one as well?


 The bitch that's in heat is Highway (CH Highway Blues du Chateau Rocher) the sire will be Cyrano (GCH Ami Magnanime Cyrano Puissant). http://www.joiedeviebeaucerons.com/cyrano--highway.html She looks a lot like Zora. He's a bit smaller than Gideon, but Gideon is at the very top end of the standard for size. I don't think I can go wrong with one of these pups.

BTW, I spoke with the breeder because I was unclear on who owned Highway. She isn't co-owned. She's just being co-bred.


----------



## Aussie27

Sandakat said:


> That is wonderful!! How can you contain yourself from just running down there?


If it was possible, I honestly think I would! If I can get the time off and manage it relatively cheaply, I might see about going down and visiting. She told me the likely pairing (she is leaning towards a certain female and has two possible males) and I am _so_ excited! Secretly hoping she chooses the red tri to be the stud, since I would absolutely love a red tri or merle (I think the female is red-factored so it would be 50/50), but I know I'll be happy with any colour in the end.

The parents for your future pup are beautiful, by the way!


----------



## taquitos

Long story short, stuff did not work out between Flit and his breeder. Since he was on a co-own, and we just couldn't get into an agreement about certain things, he went back to the breeder 

Buttttt... I will be bringing home another Aussie puppy from a different breeder this Thursday!

No name yet... so help me name her!

She's the one that looks sketchy AF in the back haha.


----------



## Aussie27

I have a massive name of female puppy names, but for her, out of those names are: Roo, Muse, and Wicca. Perhaps Lark or Aspen? Then there's Dove and Finch. 

She is seriously adorable and I can't wait for you to get her!

ETA: Starting to think that Muse is my new favourite name on my list, so no stealing.


----------



## taquitos

Aussie27 said:


> I have a massive name of female puppy names, but for her, out of those names are: Roo, Muse, and Wicca. Perhaps Lark or Aspen? Then there's Dove and Finch.
> 
> She is seriously adorable and I can't wait for you to get her!


Yeah I have a small list of names I like the sound of for now:
- Iseul (means dew/morning dew in Korean)
- Suhri (means frost in Korean)
- Kala (after my ukulele LOL also shorthand for a volcano in Hawaii)
- Misty (Pokemon woo hoo)
- Dot (Princess Dot like A Bug's Life)
- Kero (Keroberos like in Card Captor Sakura)
- Sen (Spirited Away)


----------



## Aussie27

I really love Suhri and Dot from that list! It'll be so much easier to decide once she's home.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

taquitos said:


> Long story short, stuff did not work out between Flit and his breeder. Since he was on a co-own, and we just couldn't get into an agreement about certain things, he went back to the breeder
> 
> Buttttt... I will be bringing home another Aussie puppy from a different breeder this Thursday!
> 
> No name yet... so help me name her!
> 
> She's the one that looks sketchy AF in the back haha.


Sorry about how things didn't work out with Flit! I guess that it wasn't meant to be.. and there is nothing wrong with that. 

Big congrats on the new puppy though! She is very cute.. I wouldn't say sketchy.. just ornery! I mean.. you could always name her Sketch. Lolz! I love Sen because I love Spirited Away.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

taquitos said:


> Long story short, stuff did not work out between Flit and his breeder. Since he was on a co-own, and we just couldn't get into an agreement about certain things, he went back to the breeder
> 
> Buttttt... I will be bringing home another Aussie puppy from a different breeder this Thursday!
> 
> No name yet... so help me name her!
> 
> She's the one that looks sketchy AF in the back haha.


Ahhh already a pants leg biter, eh? LOL ... Lincoln wrecked several pairs of yoga pants before I finally broke him of it, and Dio has ripped two shirts already -_-


----------



## Sandakat

Taquitos, sorry about Flit, but congrats on the new pup. I love that list of names.

I found out that the Beauceron nationals are at the end of this month in Dixon, California, which is only about 2 hours from me. I asked the breeder if she was going to be there. She said she was and invited me to bring my RV and hang out with her and Highway's owner. I'm free that weekend, so I'm going! How cool is that?


----------



## BeeKay

Sandakat said:


> Taquitos, sorry about Flit, but congrats on the new pup. I love that list of names.
> 
> I found out that the Beauceron nationals are at the end of this month in Dixon, California, which is only about 2 hours from me. I asked the breeder if she was going to be there. She said she was and invited me to bring my RV and hang out with her and Highway's owner. I'm free that weekend, so I'm going! How cool is that?


That's really awesome, please take lots of pictures!! haha


----------



## BeeKay

11 days! :becky::whoo:


----------



## CiElBie

23rd december possibly. 

Deposit paid, making plans. Excitement  
Little Mudi girl from parents whom are excellent herding dogs with good nerves and temperaments. 

Third dog.
I know I got a young dog kind of recently, but I have my reasons behind getting another dog so soon. 
My working Terv little boy Bandit is doing great, having a blast with IPO!


----------



## Aussie27

That is so exciting, congratulations! I'm so jealous of everyone getting puppies this year haha.

I got a fb message from the other breeder I contacted, saying that she will reply to my email shortly. She said that yesterday, so hopefully I'll hear back soon. I'll probably be choosing the breeder of future puppy based on timing (aiming for late May or June), so I'm glad to have two awesome breeders that know each other... that way they can both help me find my perfect puppy.


----------



## kcomstoc

So as most of you know I was going to get a rough collie puppy but things just aren't lining up for us, so instead we have turned to a new breed that we've found just as perfect for us and if everything goes well we will have a Keeshond puppy June 2017, hopefully things go well and everything lines up for us


----------



## parapluie

kcomstoc said:


> So as most of you know I was going to get a rough collie puppy but things just aren't lining up for us, so instead we have turned to a new breed that we've found just as perfect for us and if everything goes well we will have a Keeshond puppy June 2017, hopefully things go well and everything lines up for us


That's exciting! Do you have a breeder picked out?


----------



## parapluie

taquitos said:


> Long story short, stuff did not work out between Flit and his breeder. Since he was on a co-own, and we just couldn't get into an agreement about certain things, he went back to the breeder
> 
> Buttttt... I will be bringing home another Aussie puppy from a different breeder this Thursday!
> 
> No name yet... so help me name her!
> 
> She's the one that looks sketchy AF in the back haha.


She is so cute!!! And I love your sketchy one in the back description hahaha. Can't wait to see her grow up!


----------



## kcomstoc

parapluie said:


> That's exciting! Do you have a breeder picked out?


Yes and she's only an hour away from us and she's amazing, if you'd like to know I'll PM you


----------



## Aussie27

I heard back from Eweturn yesterday, and she said that she thinks I'll be the perfect home for a puppy once I'm settled down in a place. She said she wished I wasn't waiting until 2018 because she still has a puppy from her last litter needing a home and it would be a good fit. _But_... she plans on repeating the current breeding in 2018, so between Oracle and Eweturn, I'll have the perfect puppy for me. This litter will have the potential for bi-colours, tri-colours, merles and both blue and red, so who knows what I'll end up with. 

(The puppy would also be a full sibling to Taquitos' puppy so that would be neat as well!)


----------



## Sandakat

kcomstoc said:


> So as most of you know I was going to get a rough collie puppy but things just aren't lining up for us, so instead we have turned to a new breed that we've found just as perfect for us and if everything goes well we will have a Keeshond puppy June 2017, hopefully things go well and everything lines up for us


Oh no! You've wanted a rough collie forever. That's really too bad. On the other hand, Keeshond's are very nice dogs. I'm glad you've found a breeder close by. I hope all goes well!


----------



## kcomstoc

Sandakat said:


> Oh no! You've wanted a rough collie forever. That's really too bad. On the other hand, Keeshond's are very nice dogs. I'm glad you've found a breeder close by. I hope all goes well!


Yea I kept trying to get in contact with breeders close to me but they all said in the next 2 years or 3 years and I was like maybe I'm just meant to wait longer for one so I'll get a different breed and surprisingly my SO loves the keeshonds as much as the rough collies so we both agreed that keeshond it is. We're still young we can always go back to a rough collie later


----------



## BeeKay

Two days!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

BeeKay said:


> Two days!!


Do you know which one is yours now?! So exciting!


----------



## Sandakat

BeeKay said:


> Two days!!


SO excited for you!!!


----------



## BeeKay

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Do you know which one is yours now?! So exciting!


No! Not until tomorrow night. I still think its black collar boy but who knows lol I'm actually really happy there are only two boys!



Sandakat said:


> SO excited for you!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Aussie27

That is so exciting! Can't wait to see pictures once he's home.


----------



## parapluie

BeeKay said:


> Two days!!


Ahhhhh finally!!!!! Definitely post photos once you have him! I forget if you said he's far away or how you're getting him.... We had a long drive which we were a little worried about but it was fine. So excited for you!!


----------



## BeeKay

Aussie27 said:


> That is so exciting! Can't wait to see pictures once he's home.


I will definitely be posting pictures! haha



parapluie said:


> Ahhhhh finally!!!!! Definitely post photos once you have him! I forget if you said he's far away or how you're getting him.... We had a long drive which we were a little worried about but it was fine. So excited for you!!


I know! Longest wait ever!! He's in Washington so it would've been an 18 hour drive (one way) so I decided to just fly up there pick him up and the fly back with him in cabin. Thank you! I can't believe its finally happening


----------



## kcomstoc

beekay said:


> i will definitely be posting pictures! Haha
> 
> 
> 
> i know! Longest wait ever!! He's in washington so it would've been an 18 hour drive (one way) so i decided to just fly up there pick him up and the fly back with him in cabin. Thank you! I can't believe its finally happening


so exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeeKay

Just wanted to check in, he's home! Long day for both of us yesterday. I'll be posting some pictures tonight!


----------



## kcomstoc

BeeKay said:


> Just wanted to check in, he's home! Long day for both of us yesterday. I'll be posting some pictures tonight!


YAY!!! I can't wait to see


----------



## Prozax

BeeKay said:


> Just wanted to check in, he's home! Long day for both of us yesterday. I'll be posting some pictures tonight!


Congratulations! I'm curious which male you got to take home with you  They're both gorgeous, though!


----------



## Sandakat

The second bitch, Zora, has come into heat and is being bred to Cyrano. I've got my fingers crossed that at least one of the girls gets pregnant. We'll know if Highway is in about 2 weeks. I'm already beside myself. The waiting and hoping is brutal!


----------



## Sandakat

I spent the weekend at the Beauceron Nationals. It was a blast. Along with watching the show and being "gopher" for my breeder, I also got to watch temperament testing and the Journee where various French judges evaluated the dogs. I'm very happy to say that I feel even better about choosing a Beauceron for Next Dog and I'm even happier about the breeder that I'm going with.

Now I am completely in dog withdrawal. *sigh*

One more week until we know if Highway is pregnant....


----------



## kcomstoc

Sandakat said:


> I spent the weekend at the Beauceron Nationals. It was a blast. Along with watching the show and being "gopher" for my breeder, I also got to watch temperament testing and the Journee where various French judges evaluated the dogs. I'm very happy to say that I feel even better about choosing a Beauceron for Next Dog and I'm even happier about the breeder that I'm going with.
> 
> Now I am completely in dog withdrawal. *sigh*
> 
> One more week until we know if Highway is pregnant....


Fingers crossed that she's pregnant and there's the perfect puppy for you


----------



## Sandakat

Highway is pregnant! The ultrasound showed "at least 4 puppies". We'll find out if Zora is pregnant next week. OMG, I've got puppy fever so bad. I hope there's a pup for me between the 2 of them.


----------



## kcomstoc

Sandakat said:


> Highway is pregnant! The ultrasound showed "at least 4 puppies". We'll find out if Zora is pregnant next week. OMG, I've got puppy fever so bad. I hope there's a pup for me between the 2 of them.


 YAY!!! congrats! hoping the one is in there for you


----------



## Daenerys

We are adopting a pup from a litter of lab x pit x dalmatians that a local rescue has. There are 6 that we are choosing from. We haven't met them yet. We will choose one after we get to meet them. They are about 6 weeks old now. Here are a few from the litter:


----------



## Willowy

Ahhh, so cute! Are the others speckled or yellow? I wonder if the little guy with the half-pink nose will keep that?


----------



## Daenerys

Willowy said:


> Ahhh, so cute! Are the others speckled or yellow? I wonder if the little guy with the half-pink nose will keep that?


In addition to these pups, there are two other black and white females, a yellow female with white feet and face markings (similar to the black and whites), and a white male with large cream spots.

There are pictures of all of the puppies when they had just opened their eyes. That puppy's nose was a lot more pink initially and the black areas have since gotten larger, so I'm not sure. It may go all black eventually or it may stay more like it is.


----------



## Sandakat

Daenerys said:


> In addition to these pups, there are two other black and white females, a yellow female with white feet and face markings (similar to the black and whites), and a white male with large cream spots.
> 
> There are pictures of all of the puppies when they had just opened their eyes. That puppy's nose was a lot more pink initially and the black areas have since gotten larger, so I'm not sure. It may go all black eventually or it may stay more like it is.


Those pups are adorable. Good luck choosing just one.


----------



## CiElBie

Arriving on the 23rd december  
So excited!


----------



## Daenerys

Foster mom added me on Facebook since she has been posting a lot of pictures lately now that they're looking more like puppies and less like potatoes. Here's pictures of each one in the litter that are available:









Puppy 1, girl









Puppy 2, boy









Puppy 3, boy









Puppy 4, girl









Puppy 5, boy









Puppy 6, girl


----------



## Sandakat

CiElBie said:


> Arriving on the 23rd december
> So excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


OMG, it's a baby werewolf!


----------



## CiElBie

Sandakat said:


> OMG, it's a baby werewolf!


The one that *looks* like the werewolf is not the one you have to worry about! >


----------



## BeeKay

CiElBie said:


> Arriving on the 23rd december
> So excited!


Gorgeous!! Congrats!!


----------



## BeeKay

Sandakat said:


> Highway is pregnant! The ultrasound showed "at least 4 puppies". We'll find out if Zora is pregnant next week. OMG, I've got puppy fever so bad. I hope there's a pup for me between the 2 of them.


So exciting!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Daenerys said:


> Puppy 4, girl


Going by looks alone.. I like her!

...

Is that.. a Mudi puppy?!


----------



## CiElBie

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Is that.. a Mudi puppy?!


Yessss! Itty bitty mudi puppy <3


----------



## Linsy

I want to join this thread so bad! Hopefully soon.

So excited for everyone and their soon-to-be puppies.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CiElBie said:


> Yessss! Itty bitty mudi puppy <3


So awesome!!

I hope those of you waiting for puppies don't have to wait too much longer. Waiting sucks!


----------



## Canyx

Ohhhh my gosh. Alright, I'm totally going to jinx it by making this post. But my breeder of choice just bred the dog I *may* get a puppy from. Now the breeding just has to take, there has to be enough puppies, and there has to be the perfect one for me. WHAT CAN POSSIBLY GO WRONG.

(still not disclosing my breeder or breed pick until if and when I put down my deposit)


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Did I already post about the tervuren puppy? Even if I did, I'm doing it again... I'm 100% able to get a puppy next year, and it's going to happen currently by either moving into a new house with a detached guest house, or remodeling my current house a bit (about a $100k project)! The only thing that can possibly go wrong honestly is if I act like a giant antisocial nooblet and no breeders with dogs/lines I like want to give me a puppy LOOOL

I'm currently settled on a working tervuren breeder whose secondary focus is on breeding for agility. But from now to the actual breeding of the dogs, it's still about 7 months away, so I still have a lot of time for my indecisive self to look at other breedings and change my mind, which is a bad thing to do. And after going back in a loop looking at GSD's, I still concluded (again) I'm still set on either a malinois or a tervuren... This is going to be great (bad because I'm split in two).

And the entire reason why this is such a hard decision for me is that I'm 99.9% sure that I will only be able to own one dog until they are a senior, meaning until I'm at least 33 years old. i MUST PICK WISELY



Canyx said:


> Ohhhh my gosh. Alright, I'm totally going to jinx it by making this post. But my breeder of choice just bred the dog I *may* get a puppy from. Now the breeding just has to take, there has to be enough puppies, and there has to be the perfect one for me. WHAT CAN POSSIBLY GO WRONG.
> 
> (still not disclosing my breeder or breed pick until if and when I put down my deposit)


LOL SAME SITUATION HERE, except next spring


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Canyx said:


> Ohhhh my gosh. Alright, I'm totally going to jinx it by making this post. But my breeder of choice just bred the dog I *may* get a puppy from. Now the breeding just has to take, there has to be enough puppies, and there has to be the perfect one for me. WHAT CAN POSSIBLY GO WRONG.
> 
> (still not disclosing my breeder or breed pick until if and when I put down my deposit)


The suspense is killing me! I gots to know!


----------



## Sandakat

Well, Zora is not pregnant. My breeder texted me yesterday to let me know. That leaves just Highway. 

I asked her if there was a chance that I'd get a pup, since I'm #12 on the list on the website. I told her we'd take a male if there were no females. Basically I went "full pitiful" on her. I'm hoping the fact that I've shown so much interest and that she got to know me personally at the Beauceron Nationals will bump me up. I'm going to be so upset if there isn't a dog for me!

Do you think sending her a video of BJ the cat grooming Toby and telling her how much he misses having a dog would help?


----------



## Canyx

Sorry to hear that!


----------



## Canyx

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> The suspense is killing me! I gots to know!


In time! It would feel worse to share all the specifics and not end up with a puppy, you know? I will say it's a breed those who know me here wouldn't think I would get.


----------



## Wet Beards

Canyx said:


> In time! It would feel worse to share all the specifics and not end up with a puppy, you know? I will say it's a breed those who know me here wouldn't think I would get.


Wolfhound? lol 
Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Wet Beards

Sandakat said:


> Well, Zora is not pregnant. My breeder texted me yesterday to let me know. That leaves just Highway.
> 
> I asked her if there was a chance that I'd get a pup, since I'm #12 on the list on the website. I told her we'd take a male if there were no females. Basically I went "full pitiful" on her. I'm hoping the fact that I've shown so much interest and that she got to know me personally at the Beauceron Nationals will bump me up. I'm going to be so upset if there isn't a dog for me!
> 
> Do you think sending her a video of BJ the cat grooming Toby and telling her how much he misses having a dog would help?


Definitely. If anything, it will make her smile and lighten her day and that's always a good thing.


----------



## Sandakat

Wet Beards said:


> Definitely. If anything, it will make her smile and lighten her day and that's always a good thing.


I'm trying hard to find a balance between being enthusiastic and being a pest.


----------



## kcomstoc

Sandakat said:


> Well, Zora is not pregnant. My breeder texted me yesterday to let me know. That leaves just Highway.
> 
> I asked her if there was a chance that I'd get a pup, since I'm #12 on the list on the website. I told her we'd take a male if there were no females. Basically I went "full pitiful" on her. I'm hoping the fact that I've shown so much interest and that she got to know me personally at the Beauceron Nationals will bump me up. I'm going to be so upset if there isn't a dog for me!
> 
> Do you think sending her a video of BJ the cat grooming Toby and telling her how much he misses having a dog would help?


 I'm sorry to hear this  hopefully you get bumped up


----------



## Sandakat

Highway had 9 puppies this morning: 5 females (3 harlequin, 2 black) and 4 males (2 harlequin, 2 black). I don't know when I'll know if there's one for me, but I'm hopeful!


----------



## Canyx

Ahhhh! My fingers are crossed for you! 

I will know by the end of this month if the female is pregnant, at least.


----------



## Sibe

Took the fabulous Zebulon cat to interact with Silken babies. This litter is 6 weeks old and has Star Wars names.


















Oh look, puppy food!









Puppy talons grow very quickly and the litter was due for a trim so I jumped on the opportunity. They did great having someone other than their breeder clip nails! Here are a couple before and afters. I was aiming to take the hooked tips off without getting near the quick. I'd hate to quick a puppy. The nails were hand filed later.












































This is Chewy (Chewbacca)


















(Just to note, the pen setup is their safe area, it's usually opened so they have access to the entire kitchen which is scattered with various enrichment items.)


----------



## Sandakat

They are turning into dogs! So cute!

I nominate Zebulon for sainthood, btw..


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> I will know by the end of this month if the female is pregnant, at least.


I know just how you feel. Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Wet Beards

Sandakat said:


> Highway had 9 puppies this morning: 5 females (3 harlequin, 2 black) and 4 males (2 harlequin, 2 black). I don't know when I'll know if there's one for me, but I'm hopeful!


Sending good thoughts. 
Fingers and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Sandakat

Sort of update: Sorry, no pics. I have to remember to ask the breeder if it's OK to post some of her pictures here.

She and Highway's owner are keeping a harlequin girl. They'll decide who gets puppies and which one they'll keep when the puppies are 6-7 weeks old. So I have another 5-6 weeks until I know whether or not I have a pup. It's making me completely crazy, but she's told me twice there's "a good chance" I'll get one. So I'm hanging in there.


----------



## kcomstoc

So this sucks to say and I'm really sick of saying it but my SO and I won't be able to add a puppy in this coming year  my SO doesn't want more than 2 dogs at a time and since we took in Sparky and he's still getting settled in he had to say no to a puppy because he thinks it'll put too much stress on us.  So I guess we'll just wait a few more years :'(


----------



## Canyx

We have a confirmed pregnancy and at least 5 fetuses!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I wait 2-3 more months to see if there is a puppy for me. Best new years news ever, but the intense anxiety of waiting has just doubled!!


----------



## Sandakat

kcomstoc said:


> So this sucks to say and I'm really sick of saying it but my SO and I won't be able to add a puppy in this coming year  my SO doesn't want more than 2 dogs at a time and since we took in Sparky and he's still getting settled in he had to say no to a puppy because he thinks it'll put too much stress on us.  So I guess we'll just wait a few more years :'(


Your timing has been off for a while now. I hope thinks work out for you guys soon.



Canyx said:


> We have a confirmed pregnancy and at least 5 fetuses!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I wait 2-3 more months to see if there is a puppy for me. Best new years news ever, but the intense anxiety of waiting has just doubled!!


Got my fingers crossed for you! Waiting is so hard!

We're going to be flying down in 2 weeks to see the puppies. I hope get some pictures that I can post. I'm also hoping that she confirms that one is mine!


----------



## Canyx

Priority to working homes and preservation of genetics for this litter. So I won't hold my breath too hard. It seems the next breeding has the higher chance of producing something that might be a better fit for me. But it would be late spring/early summer. The summer is just so short here and I'd like a puppy sooner than that. I feel like options between breeder and shelter are still around 50/50 at the moment.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Sandakat said:


> We're going to be flying down in 2 weeks to see the puppies. I hope get some pictures that I can post. I'm also hoping that she confirms that one is mine!





Canyx said:


> We have a confirmed pregnancy and at least 5 fetuses!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I wait 2-3 more months to see if there is a puppy for me. Best new years news ever, but the intense anxiety of waiting has just doubled!!


I hope you guys both get puppies! I can't wait to know what the heck it is Canyx..


----------



## MosinMom91

I officially reserved a female Caucasian Shepherd pup! My husband and I have wanted another one to add to the pack, and the kennel I had my heart set on had a litter of 13. 11 boys and 2 little girls. The one girl was still unreserved as of last week and I finally caved and talked to them about it. She will be shipped in at 10 weeks because she is coming from a rabies free country, and my anxiety is through the roof at importing a puppy. But she is absolutely perfect. She will be 10 weeks January 26th, which is my Mosin's 1st birthday! He gets a little sister for a birthday present. I am stoked, and nervous, and excited!


----------



## Sandakat

OMG! That little fuzzy face!!

Congrats to you!


----------



## Avie

Pretty! What is that color? What will she end up looking like?


----------



## MosinMom91

And just like that, dreams are dashed. Hubby came home last night and they're doing a temporary lay off of about a month at his work due to the cold/lack of concrete work. Not long enough to throw us in debt, but long enough that we are no longer going to have a spare $4000 for a pup at the end of the month. 

Avie, in answer to your question dad is white and mom is very dark. In several other photos this little one seems like she'll have a little brindle on her. She would have been gorgeous. 

BUT, either way, I can't put that much weight all on my partner's shoulders. Soldier on and look at getting a pup at the end of the year instead.


----------



## Sandakat

That's such a disappointment! At least it's just a delay rather than never being able to get another pup.


----------



## Sandakat

WE ARE GETTING A HARLEQUIN GIRL!!

The breeder called me at home the other night. I almost didn't answer the phone when I saw her name come up, I was so afraid that she was going to tell me there wasn't a dog for me. In fact, she wanted to tell me that we had the second choice after she chose a dog. I was completely speechless. And now I can't even think straight. How am I going to make it for 5 more weeks until I can bring her home? Luckily we'll be going down to see the dogs next weekend. Yay!!!


----------



## Canyx

MosinMom - Oh no! Sorry to hear that. But way to be super mature about changing life situations. Best of luck for an end-of-year puppy!

Sandakat - Congrats!!!!!! I can't wait to see photos. Enjoy your trip 

On my end, I asked the breeder a few questions, one of them being what the very-rough-estimate chances were that I'd get a puppy. I was asking in terms of her wait list and interest due to her prioritizing working homes for this litter. I know that the chances can be affected by any number of other factors as well. She got back to me immediately and said she'd be better able to tell in a couple of weeks once she gets a few more replies. SO. We'll see!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Sandakat said:


> WE ARE GETTING A HARLEQUIN GIRL!!
> 
> The breeder called me at home the other night. I almost didn't answer the phone when I saw her name come up, I was so afraid that she was going to tell me there wasn't a dog for me. In fact, she wanted to tell me that we had the second choice after she chose a dog. I was completely speechless. And now I can't even think straight. How am I going to make it for 5 more weeks until I can bring her home? Luckily we'll be going down to see the dogs next weekend. Yay!!!


EXCITING! Happy for you! Can't wait to see the little girl!


----------



## BeeKay

Sandakat said:


> WE ARE GETTING A HARLEQUIN GIRL!!
> 
> The breeder called me at home the other night. I almost didn't answer the phone when I saw her name come up, I was so afraid that she was going to tell me there wasn't a dog for me. In fact, she wanted to tell me that we had the second choice after she chose a dog. I was completely speechless. And now I can't even think straight. How am I going to make it for 5 more weeks until I can bring her home? Luckily we'll be going down to see the dogs next weekend. Yay!!!


Congrats!! So excited for you!! Can't wait to see lots of pictures!


----------



## kcomstoc

CONGRATS Sandakat  I'm so happy for you


----------



## Wet Beards

Sandakat, that is the most awesome news. 

Safe travels next weekend and lots of pictures please.


----------



## SchutzhundFurmom

That is so exciting!!! I am looking to add a Cane Corso to our family sometime this year!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Ahahaha guess I need to find another breeder/breeding again. Anyone have a puppy who can do both schutzhund and agility, is stable and socially safe (bonus if social too), and has pointy ears? LOL

Long story, and I don't think I should write publicly about it.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs

I have posted an updated Dio thread in the general dog forum (it was going to be very pic heavy and I didnt want to hijack this thread with so many pics haha).


----------



## Canyx

I'm fourth on the list for a male (so three others also want males). So my chances are not great, but I'm still waiting with baited breath for the delivery in two weeks!!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Canyx said:


> I'm fourth on the list for a male (so three others also want males). So my chances are not great, but I'm still waiting with baited breath for the delivery in two weeks!!


!!! I'm excited for you! Hope it works out!


----------



## Aussie27

I'm so excited for both of you, Sandakat and Canyx!

I am happy that I'm finally able to say that next year will be the year of the puppy. I think that, based on the timing of the pairing's last litter, I'll end up with a fall 2018 puppy.


----------



## Canyx

I mean, I'm excited but I'm trying to be guarded and realistic too. The odds are not in my favor, and if this litter falls through I will start considering shelter litters that come through. The breeder has two more litters planned this year (summer and fall/winter) and if I don't find a puppy by the time her next litter is available I will try for that second litter. But I would take a suitable shelter puppy in that time frame too. I TOTALLY get sticking with a phenomenal breeder. But since Soro will be 11 by the time I bring a puppy home, I am grateful every day that he is as healthy and active as he is. And for that reason I am pretty adamant about getting a puppy this year. AND I am pretty adamant about getting a puppy early spring because the summer is so darn short here. 

But if the right opportunity or suitable puppy doesn't come up in general, I will wait.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Canyx said:


> I mean, I'm excited but I'm trying to be guarded and realistic too. The odds are not in my favor, and if this litter falls through I will start considering shelter litters that come through. The breeder has two more litters planned this year (summer and fall/winter) and if I don't find a puppy by the time her next litter is available I will try for that second litter. But I would take a suitable shelter puppy in that time frame too. I TOTALLY get sticking with a phenomenal breeder. But since Soro will be 11 by the time I bring a puppy home, I am grateful every day that he is as healthy and active as he is. And for that reason I am pretty adamant about getting a puppy this year. AND I am pretty adamant about getting a puppy early spring because the summer is so darn short here.
> 
> But if the right opportunity or suitable puppy doesn't come up in general, I will wait.


Yeah it sucks when you are on a waiting list and everyone wants the same gender! Here's to hoping a bunch of boys are born. Are you willing to take a personality fit female? Just curious. 


My puppy plans are kind of on hold while I see how these next few months go. My extra time is being sucked up by helping with agility classes and learning to instruct. If it goes well.. puppy this Summer maybe. If not, well.. could be the Summer after. I'm really hoping for a specific line.. especially since agility Aussies are going to be my top priority. Also picky because I want a show/breeding prospect.. but need that versatility.


----------



## Canyx

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Yeah it sucks when you are on a waiting list and everyone wants the same gender! Here's to hoping a bunch of boys are born. Are you willing to take a personality fit female? Just curious.
> 
> 
> My puppy plans are kind of on hold while I see how these next few months go. My extra time is being sucked up by helping with agility classes and learning to instruct. If it goes well.. puppy this Summer maybe. If not, well.. could be the Summer after. I'm really hoping for a specific line.. especially since agility Aussies are going to be my top priority. Also picky because I want a show/breeding prospect.. but need that versatility.


I was thinking about compromising on the gender... I'm not sure. There have been some female dogs I've met at the shelter with stellar, goofy personalities. But I really adore that derpy boy temperament. My FAVORITE dogs I've met have all been male. I was just working with a male rottie in my class the other day and it really made me want to look at rottweilers again. So I don't think so... It's something I'm still thinking about though.

And best of luck for your puppy plans too


----------



## CptJack

I now officially have a loose timeline for Next Dog. No breed, but I have a timeline - and that timeline is roughly spring/summer of 2020.  Right now, options are sheltie, bc, or borderxpap. Truthfully, I have breeders in mind (and on facebook) for all 3, but we'll see what shakes out then.

ETA: Or English Shepherd. There's a breeder in our 'sister' agility club and I'm nuts about those dogs. They tend to be big for me, but they're true 'old school' farm dogs in this case, and they're really beautiful.


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> I was thinking about compromising on the gender... I'm not sure. There have been some female dogs I've met at the shelter with stellar, goofy personalities. But I really adore that derpy boy temperament. My FAVORITE dogs I've met have all been male. I was just working with a male rottie in my class the other day and it really made me want to look at rottweilers again. So I don't think so... It's something I'm still thinking about though.
> 
> And best of luck for your puppy plans too


I really hope things work out for you and a puppy!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

BorderxPap, BorderxPap!! I can't imagine how fun that would be! I've been really into Shelties lately too. Such nice dogs. 

I think I'll just stick with Aussies until I need something smaller down the road. Dog sports make me want too many dogs.


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> BorderxPap, BorderxPap!! I can't imagine how fun that would be! I've been really into Shelties lately too. Such nice dogs.
> 
> I think I'll just stick with Aussies until I need something smaller down the road. Dog sports make me want too many dogs.


Border Pap is totally my first option but. I'd also need to ship and I find that daunting. The BC, Sheltie, and English Shepherds are all within about 4 hours. But. I WANT A BORDER-PAP LIKE BURNING.

Finding someone with shelties I liked the sound of took me roughly forever, but now that I have - Love.


----------



## Sandakat

We got to go visit the puppies this weekend. We still don't know which one is ours out of the 3 harlequin girls, but we'd be happy with any of them. Here are a few random pics of the pups.


----------



## Canyx

Awwwwwww!!!


----------



## Wet Beards

Sandakat said:


> We got to go visit the puppies this weekend. We still don't know which one is ours out of the 3 harlequin girls, but we'd be happy with any of them. Here are a few random pics of the pups.
> 
> Plump, furry little balls of cuteness.
> Soon....(I know the waiting is horrible)


----------



## mjpa

I am so anxious right now. We are on a waitlist for a puppy - what makes me nervous is that we are #6 on the list and we don't know how many puppies will be in the litter yet. They arrive mid to late Feb. How do I survive until then? Aaaahhhh!


----------



## TinyDragon

Picking up this pretty boy end of next month (approx. pick up day is Feb 26th) 
he is a Mini long haired Dachshund. 
Super excited and waiting is hard lol


----------



## Sandakat

mjpa said:


> I am so anxious right now. We are on a waitlist for a puppy - what makes me nervous is that we are #6 on the list and we don't know how many puppies will be in the litter yet. They arrive mid to late Feb. How do I survive until then? Aaaahhhh!


I just went through this, so I understand how you feel. Not knowing is hard. Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## mjpa

Thanks Sandakat!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

it's now official... had a weird experience with sending money through Western Union... they put my money on hold , I had to call them and got the riot act from this one gal interrogation style then she declined my transaction. It was really rude with a god complex syndrome on how she was saving and protecting me.. .. Wasn't sure I was going to be able to send money to the breeder... waited a few days then went to a local Western Union and the money went through no problem... 

puppy only 7 wks old and will be waiting until he is 3 months before he is shipped to the US. Really loved his pedigree has both my favorite top males in there.... he is close family related to Abhik so not for breeding just really really loved the breeding combination of parents.... going to be an excellent male...


----------



## Canyx

Omg! SO big and fluffy! Congrats!!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Thanks Canyx.. getting the video's from the breeder have decided CO puppies remind as being the same type of naughty into everything as the panda bears... 

http://vid498.photobucket.com/albums/rr348/PatriciafromCO/video-1484746594_zpsdowygcra.mp4

http://vid498.photobucket.com/albums/rr348/PatriciafromCO/video-1485006933_zpszkdcojsb.mp4


----------



## Sandakat

Beautiful pup! Congrats!!


----------



## Sandakat

Of the 3 harlequin girls, the feistiest one, who leads with her teeth, is going to a home that wants to do IPO. I'm fine with that. She's going to be a fabulous dog, but she's going to be a lot of work. The folks who are getting her are very experienced trainers. I could give her a good home and do fine by her, but they'll do the BEST by her.

The co-owner is going to pick from the other 2 and we get the third. That's fine because we really like both of the other 2. The only drag of this whole deal is that she's not going to pick until Feb 6th when she goes to see them in person. We won't know which dog is ours until a week before we get her. I guess it's not a huge deal in the grand scheme of how long I've been waiting for the puppy, but still, it's a bit frustrating.


White girl


White and Orange Girls


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Thank you Sandakat  sorry you have to wait to know exactly for your pup.. But your right both of them are stunning to have either one...


----------



## MosinMom91

PatriciafromCO said:


> it's now official... had a weird experience with sending money through Western Union... they put my money on hold , I had to call them and got the riot act from this one gal interrogation style then she declined my transaction. It was really rude with a god complex syndrome on how she was saving and protecting me.. .. Wasn't sure I was going to be able to send money to the breeder... waited a few days then went to a local Western Union and the money went through no problem...
> 
> puppy only 7 wks old and will be waiting until he is 3 months before he is shipped to the US. Really loved his pedigree has both my favorite top males in there.... he is close family related to Abhik so not for breeding just really really loved the breeding combination of parents.... going to be an excellent male...


So.......I can totally fly out to Colorado for puppy snuggles, right? Because I'm going to be having some serious withdrawals. HA.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Always !!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

I need to fast forward 5 months into the future because reasons adkjdlkfjsdk. I have 3 litters lined up this year to hope for/hope I pass the grill test and make it onto the waiting list, but one litter (which is coming first) that I 100% REALLY REALLY hope I can get a puppy from, more than the others.

I actually settled and just bought the Raising a Puppy with Michael Ellis DVD finally, and I hope I learn a shoot ton from it. I'm so emotionally ready for sport puppy. ;_;


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Dogsignalfire said:


> I need to fast forward 5 months into the future because reasons adkjdlkfjsdk. I have 3 litters lined up this year to hope for/hope I pass the grill test and make it onto the waiting list, but one litter (which is coming first) that I 100% REALLY REALLY hope I can get a puppy from, more than the others.
> 
> I actually settled and just bought the Raising a Puppy with Michael Ellis DVD finally, and I hope I learn a shoot ton from it. I'm so emotionally ready for sport puppy. ;_;


Which breed did you end up deciding on? 

I keep wanting to buy the Puppy Culture DVD series but I'm waiting until I know I'm going to get a puppy soon.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Which breed did you end up deciding on?
> 
> I keep wanting to buy the Puppy Culture DVD series but I'm waiting until I know I'm going to get a puppy soon.


I chose more based on the individual dogs/breedings, more than the breed. The 3 litters I'm hoping on this year are either german shepherd or dutch shepherd though. :')

You know if you kinda just have free time, I'd go for it. These dog DVD's can be so long, it's impossible to absorb all the info with one watch through haha. I'm just going to watch the Michael Ellis one over and over until I know his training methods like the back of my hand. He's really very good, and his knowledge about training working dogs and dogs in general is so expansive.


----------



## Equinox

Dogsignalfire said:


> I need to fast forward 5 months into the future because reasons adkjdlkfjsdk. I have 3 litters lined up this year to hope for/hope I pass the grill test and make it onto the waiting list, but one litter (which is coming first) that I 100% REALLY REALLY hope I can get a puppy from, more than the others.
> 
> I actually settled and just bought the Raising a Puppy with Michael Ellis DVD finally, and I hope I learn a shoot ton from it. I'm so emotionally ready for sport puppy. ;_;


IS CHOICE #1 THE SAME ONE I'M THINKING OF, OR A DIFFERENT ONE? my memory is terrible l o l but either way i am so excited for you!!! keeping all fingers crossed!!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

equinox said:


> is choice #1 the same one i'm thinking of, or a different one? My memory is terrible l o l but either way i am so excited for you!!! Keeping all fingers crossed!!


(the same) sdjflkds

I'M CROSSING THEM SO HARD, IM CROSSING MY TOES AND HAIR


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I feel so out of the loop! Hah! 

I have no time right now to watch them but I know as soon as I get on a waiting list it is all I will want to watch, over and over.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I feel so out of the loop! Hah!
> 
> I have no time right now to watch them but I know as soon as I get on a waiting list it is all I will want to watch, over and over.


No worries, I'm also trying to keep it a "secret" on public forums, in case it doesn't work out. ;; 

Haha that's what I'm doing right now, except I'm not even officially on the waiting list yet LOL.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

I just played with the fluffiest fuzziest 8 week old golden retriever puppy at work, I AM YELLING.

(this has nothing to do with anything)


----------



## TayP

Two years ago, I told myself I would gift myself a puppy for my 30th birthday, and now that it's only 2 years away, I'm kind of freaking out! 

I thought I had it all figured out, but my preferences have changed, and I cannot for the life of me decide if I want to continue rescuing dogs, or get a puppy from a breeder, or maybe just keep my second dog spot open and keep fostering dogs. 

I haven't had a puppy in over 13 years, and I've dreamed for years of that ideal breeder experience. I also think my current dog would adjust much better to the right puppy as opposed to an adult dog. With that said, I'm certain I can find my ideal dog in rescue, and I feel kind of bad for wanting a puppy from a breeder, no matter how responsible and reputable. I have basic, but sort of specific desires/must-haves (15 lbs. or less, female, no/low shedding, enjoys retrieving, swimming, "outdoorsy", dog and people friendly, submissive but confident) that could not be guaranteed if I were to get a puppy. 

I also feel like I should respect that my current dog (and my SO) much prefers being(having) an only dog, and maybe just continuing to foster dogs, as opposed to buying/adopting a second dog, would be a good compromise as we all get what we want...but....I REALLY WANT A PUPPY!

If I do decide on a puppy, I'm leaning toward a Chinese Crested Powderpuff or Toy Poodle, neither of which fully meet my wants, but I really love the traits of each breed, and I think the right litter could produce my ideal dog. I have found a number of breeders I admire in Europe, but have not yet found any active Canadian breeders. I feel guilty about getting a puppy from a breeder though, let alone importing one from another country, so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Canyx

I should know in less than a week if there is even a chance! It mostly comes down to if there are enough males. X-rays show 8 pups. 

At this point I think I've reached a point of 'meh' where I'm trying not to get my hopes too high. But only so I can sleep at night &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Hope you can get one!!


----------



## CiElBie

Not sure if anyone remembers, I posted a while ago about getting a Mudi puppy, she arrived 2 weeks ago <3 
I love her a lot, 



















An amazing little pup! <3 
Cute as anything


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Congratulations !!!!!! so so precious....


----------



## Canyx

What a face! Congrats!!!


----------



## Canyx

AHHHHH!!! Puppies born today! 8 pups, 6 males... I have a chance!!!
I am using every ounce of impulse control to not bug the breeder right now. But holy cow! One step closer! I am crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Canyx said:


> AHHHHH!!! Puppies born today! 8 pups, 6 males... I have a chance!!!
> I am using every ounce of impulse control to not bug the breeder right now. But holy cow! One step closer! I am crossing my fingers!!!


SCREAMS good luck!!! LOL I'm always kinda in a dilemma on when or not it's okay to bug breeders about things haha. Or I'd just be bugging them every other day.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Canyx said:


> AHHHHH!!! Puppies born today! 8 pups, 6 males... I have a chance!!!
> I am using every ounce of impulse control to not bug the breeder right now. But holy cow! One step closer! I am crossing my fingers!!!


Looks like you may have a good chance after all! Awesome!!

AND OMG THAT MUDI! So cute!!


----------



## Canyx

Awesome breeder sent out a second round of interest emails today. I should be getting an application soon. I still want to know what my chances are and understand the list can change... I am SO impressed with her communication!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

That is awesome Canyx


----------



## Aussie27

Wow, so exciting! Sounds like it may be meant to be... I'll keep crossing my fingers for you until it's set in stone!


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> AHHHHH!!! Puppies born today! 8 pups, 6 males... I have a chance!!!
> I am using every ounce of impulse control to not bug the breeder right now. But holy cow! One step closer! I am crossing my fingers!!!


More crossed fingers here!! 

That Mudi pup is great. Love the ear fuzz!


----------



## Sandakat

We finally know which puppy we're getting! It's going to be the chunky, mellow one (at least mellow for a Beauce)!! Yay!! We'll be picking her up this coming weekend. I'll post a thread for her in the pictures forum as soon as I can.


----------



## jade5280

Sandakat said:


> We finally know which puppy we're getting! It's going to be the chunky, mellow one (at least mellow for a Beauce)!! Yay!! We'll be picking her up this coming weekend. I'll post a thread for her in the pictures forum as soon as I can.


Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Sandakat

jade5280 said:


> Congrats! Can't wait for pics!


Thanks! I am completely crazed.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

wonderful news Sandakat !!! and so close now just days !!!!!!

update ::::: 9wks old

.... https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/M07k4p


----------



## Sandakat

PatriciafromCO said:


> update ::::: 9wks old
> 
> .... https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/M07k4p


OMG! There are just no words! That is the cutest, gigantic, ball of fluff EVER!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Sandakat said:


> OMG! There are just no words! That is the cutest, gigantic, ball of fluff EVER!


 Thank you, he is a cutie pie for sure and they let me know he is into everything lol... DH said it is really going to mess with peoples head that the white mark on his chin makes it look like he is smiling... I hadn't thought about that until he mentioned it.. lol


----------



## HeatherFeather

I'm just waiting on nice weather on a Saturday to go to a high-kill animal shelter and adopt a dog.
Hopefully in a week or so.
I can't wait to save a dogs life and make it be the best dog it can be.


----------



## Aussie27

I signed up for the Bronze level of "Baby Genius" at FDSA yesterday, since it isn't set in stone whether it'll be offered again or if it'll be offered around the time I bring home future puppy. So excited to get the materials! I'm going to be doing all the stuff with Cali as well, since it'll benefit her plus that way I'll somewhat know what I'm doing by the time I have a puppy to do it with.

Not sure how I'm going to survive another year and a half of puppy fever...


----------



## HeatherFeather

You might have puppy fever if you buy a wide range of Puppy/Dog training books and read them all.


----------



## Aussie27

Just maybe!  I already have a bunch that I want to buy but I'm not able to buy them until the summer once I'm working again! I'm also stalking the FDSA schedules because I want to start taking a course every term with Cali... heaven help me when I have two dogs to take classes with haha.


----------



## Sandakat

Mesa is home with us! She did great in the 10 1/2 hour ride home. I'll be putting up a pictures thread for her in the next day or so when I get the pics uploaded to photobucket.


----------



## Aussie27

Can't wait for pictures! Congratulations on finally bringing her home... enjoy!


----------



## Wet Beards

Sandakat said:


> Mesa is home with us! She did great in the 10 1/2 hour ride home. I'll be putting up a pictures thread for her in the next day or so when I get the pics uploaded to photobucket.


Very happy for you! Congratulations.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Update getting Handsome !!!


----------



## Sandakat

Beautiful!! When do you get him?


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Sandakat said:


> Beautiful!! When do you get him?


Thank you working on Booking him in March...


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Tasman arrived safe and sound yesterday. Really happy with the experience making this happen and the Denver Airport. He was unaccompanied so shipper sent me copies of his documents in email. I went to the custom office first to get stamped and then to cargo to show the Custom stamp and pay $45.00 handling fee for them bring him to the Cargo Area He flew Laustana (sp) Ukraine-Frankfurt-Denver. There were 10 other dogs from all parts the world on the flight to Denver and 4 cats so he was in good company.

He is a screamer /wall eater,/ fence gate bitter/ and chewer (all with a tell you, talk back, smile, wagging tail of pure naughty to the core pushy little man attitude) lol... After food , potty and a good romp around, not happy being put up for the night.. and finally after making himself sick for 4 hours he flopped down and slept til morning... No doubt a 2 day trip was taxing on him, exhausted and cranky got the best of him. 

He is a pushy little man and a smarty pants (( I love him)) ... The other dogs could care less and all decided to go sleep outside with all the screaming lol lol ... Abhik is enjoying him she likes it that he follows her. Today she gave on the job training while doing morning chores. Good timing for the age of the others being ready..


----------



## Sandakat

Welcome home Tasman! It's great he has the older dogs to learn from.


----------



## Wet Beards

Congratulations on your new little one!
From your description of him, he sounds absolutely perfect.


----------



## rookips

What a gorgeous, fluffy pup!! Congrats! Glad he got home to you safely


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Thank yall. am thrilled with him, he fits right in He's has two kennel naps during the day, and is just fine. for right now he will be kenneled in the house at night since the dog door is left open .. The van did great.. I keep 200lbs of 50lb chicken feed bags in the back end. I do find the rear end of the van feels extremely light weighted, especially with the high winds we have in CO.


----------



## Laurelin

Cross your fingers guys! I think I might have something planned that I feel really good about and that fits my timing. I'm excited but nervous! Not sure what plan B will be. 

But potential Mama isn't due to come into season till August.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> Cross your fingers guys! I think I might have something planned that I feel really good about and that fits my timing. I'm excited but nervous! Not sure what plan B will be.
> 
> But potential Mama isn't due to come into season till August.


About darn time!  Are you keeping the breed(s)? a secret?


----------



## Laurelin

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> About darn time!  Are you keeping the breed(s)? a secret?


BC! 

Cross all your fingers and toes for me! She still has to call my references but she thinks this litter will be a perfect match. I hope so so much... I feel really good about this after having so many breeders have various hangups. Only hangup here is it will require a pretty long road trip lol.

The timing is perfect too. Rose will be going back to my sister next August so I'll still be under the legal dog limit haha.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> BC!
> 
> Cross all your fingers and toes for me! She still has to call my references but she thinks this litter will be a perfect match. I hope so so much... I feel really good about this after having so many breeders have various hangups. Only hangup here is it will require a pretty long road trip lol.
> 
> The timing is perfect too. Rose will be going back to my sister next August so I'll still be under the legal dog limit haha.


Hooray! I'm sure a BC will be a lot of fun for you. Sport bred maybe? 

Crossing fingers for sure that it all works out.


----------



## Laurelin

Half show and half working lines if this works out. Breeder does sports. Mom is very stable and has produced some wonderful first BCs for first time owners in her first litter. Dad seems level headed and is very athletic and driven. Mom is a confo champion with some sport titles. Both parents herd, dock dive and do disc too. Dad does agility. Both parents have CGCs.

It's taken a while to find a breeder I really like with all the health testing and a litter that I feel will mesh with me. i'm just looking for stable and fun. There was another litter I'm interested in but it's on the ground NOW and that breeder's other planned litters would be a bit much for me (internationally competitive agility dogs whereas the current litter is a med drive female)

My ideal time frame was coming home in august but this would potentially be born in October and coming home in December. It's also a bit more costly but I feel like if it works out it'll be worth it.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> Half show and half working lines if this works out. Breeder does sports. Mom is very stable and has produced some wonderful first BCs for first time owners in her first litter. Dad seems level headed and is very athletic and driven. Mom is a confo champion with some sport titles. Both parents herd, dock dive and do disc too. Dad does agility. Both parents have CGCs.
> 
> It's taken a while to find a breeder I really like with all the health testing and a litter that I feel will mesh with me. i'm just looking for stable and fun. There was another litter I'm interested in but it's on the ground NOW and that breeder's other planned litters would be a bit much for me (internationally competitive agility dogs whereas the current litter is a med drive female)
> 
> My ideal time frame was coming home in august but this would potentially be born in October and coming home in December. It's also a bit more costly but I feel like if it works out it'll be worth it.


Sounds like an awesome BC breeder! I love the ones that do it all.


----------



## Sandakat

Laurelin said:


> BC!
> 
> Cross all your fingers and toes for me! She still has to call my references but she thinks this litter will be a perfect match. I hope so so much... I feel really good about this after having so many breeders have various hangups. Only hangup here is it will require a pretty long road trip lol.
> 
> The timing is perfect too. Rose will be going back to my sister next August so I'll still be under the legal dog limit haha.


Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Laurelin

I'm so excited but also nervous. Lol

This breeder though talks your ear off about her dogs in he best way. I feel very comfortable with it. 

But it's so far away and yet so soon!


----------



## Canyx

Congrats Patricia! Such a fluffer! 

And Laurelin, I've got my fingers crossed for you. It sounds like a dream breeder match and I know you'd do wonders with a dog like that!

3 more weeks for me. My breeder continues to be awesome and I am already a few hundred dollars in on supplies...


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Cross your fingers guys! I think I might have something planned that I feel really good about and that fits my timing. I'm excited but nervous! Not sure what plan B will be.
> 
> But potential Mama isn't due to come into season till August.


...Are they on the east coast?

Are we talking to the same breeder? (Not the beagle one, that's different)


----------



## Laurelin

Uhhhhhh south east?

Are you talking to a bc breeder? 

I'm so nervous. She got my full app yesterday and is checking my references. I'm like please please please work out...


----------



## CptJack

I PMed you who I was talking to but the fact that I even did that made me nervous. 

And guilty. 

And nervous.

But.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> Uhhhhhh south east?
> 
> Are you talking to a bc breeder?
> 
> I'm so nervous. She got my full app yesterday and is checking my references. I'm like please please please work out...


I can't see why on earth a breeder wouldn't sell a puppy to you. They would be missing out. I'm sure hoping it will be just fine. 


Ugh you people and your Border Collies. If I wasn't so dead set on an Aussie this time around I kinda really want another Border Collie right now too. Lolz.


----------



## Laurelin

Yeah I went back and forth a while on breed but in the end I think I'll be disappointed with anything other than a BC. Soooo...plunge time, I guess! 

Actually can't be worse than Hank. Lol. Probably different but not worse. 

I fretted so long over lines and things because of epilepsy and then crazy sport dogs that are over the top. Then went with lines I didn't know off a gut feeling from the breeder....I've only seen videos but the breeder seems so honest about what she's after and which pairings will likely fit or be too much. I love some of my friends spotter collies off the field but I know they're too much for me on the field. I'd hate to spend tons of money and get a dog too over the top to run.


----------



## Laurelin

Officially on a waitlist! Cross your fingers for a girl puppy! The whole litter will be black and white rough coats. 


Now to wait till fall...


----------



## Canyx

WHOOHOOO! No doubts that you would make it on the list.

My fingers are still crossed for you!!


----------



## Laurelin

He puppy fever right now is so bad.


----------



## Canyx

Tell me about it. I have hundreds of dollars in toys and supplies sitting in a corner, and two more weeks to go!


----------



## Super_Nova

Canyx said:


> Tell me about it. I have hundreds of dollars in toys and supplies sitting in a corner, and two more weeks to go!


Can't wait to see cute dutchie puppy pictures!


----------



## Laurelin

I'm going to start slowly nesting and getting puppy supplies. Lol


----------



## Sandakat

Laurelin said:


> I'm going to start slowly nesting and getting puppy supplies. Lol


Got my fingers crossed for you! I'm so superstitious. I refused to buy anything until it was SURE that I was getting a puppy.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

I'm all prepped for starting a training schedule and foundations with a puppy who isn't coming until September~October (or even later, if I am rejected/don't get a puppy from the first two litters on my list lul).

h e l p 

how does one do the waiting thing

WORST COMES TO WORST, if I can't get a puppy from my top two litters, I at least would be open to puppies and litters at all times then, because my house would be done remodeling.


----------



## Life With Atlas

Sandakat said:


> Got my fingers crossed for you! I'm so superstitious. I refused to buy anything until it was SURE that I was getting a puppy.


I was the same! Didn't buy anything specific until after the 4 week mark and I had visited with the litter and had the breeder show me the one she was thinking. Then it was real and I was definitely getting a puppy! I think I went and bought a toy the next day, haha. (And many other things in the weeks ahead of time too, but the toy was the first thing.)

Dogsignalfire - Good luck! The waiting is the worst!! I had messaged my breeder in January enquiring about litters, had to wait until March for her have her girl bred, then June for the puppies and August before I could bring him home! (And this was after 3 years of being without a dog and longingly watching the litters she had in between.) Sorry, I can't be much help - I just obsessively stalked her facebook as soon as it was close to the puppies being due, and afterwards for updates! (And then as soon as you bring them home time goes into overdrive and suddenly your little puppy is a 9 month old hooligan...)


----------



## Canyx

I know which puppy is mine!!!! Ahhhh!!! 
10 more days. Freakin out.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Canyx said:


> I know which puppy is mine!!!! Ahhhh!!!
> 10 more days. Freakin out.


lol happy for you !!!!


----------



## Super_Nova

Canyx said:


> I know which puppy is mine!!!! Ahhhh!!!
> 10 more days. Freakin out.



So excited for you!! How has your experience with Ashley been?


----------



## Canyx

Amazing. Asheley has been very communicative, honest, and down to earth. I've asked a million questions and she's always answered them promptly or given me a very clear time frame for getting to them (and then did). She was very informative and truthful about the needs and challenges of these dogs, able to provide examples of different individuals, and YET has never struck me as arrogant. There are some folks, I'm sure in any breed group, who think their breed is the most special snowflake. Make no mistake Asheley is very devoted and proud of the breed and that they are more to handle than some other breeds in general... But I get turned off by people who think OMGG THIS IS THE BEST MOST EXCEPTIONAL!!11!! NO OTHER BREED CAN DO THIS. 

I like Christie from Thunderhawk a lot too.

I forget...Do you have a Vrijheid?


----------



## Canyx

And to be clear, I asked questions about EVERYTHING... dog selectivity? how's the prey drive? vaccination schedules. diet. sociality. play drives. goofiness. biggest challenges. barking.... probably a ton of other things.

The only thing I didn't talk to her about that is very important to me is training, like the nuts and bolts of it. I don't know what training methods she advocates but based on her trainer recommendations on her site, I take her to be a balanced trainer. I don't care that much... That is the ONE part I feel confident about


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

So excited for you Canyx.. so soon! I can't wait to see pictures. Your breeder sounds absolutely amazing.

Crossing my fingers for those of you in waiting for sureness! 

I have to live through all of you.. I highly doubt any puppies for me this year unless I run into something I absolutely have to have. I'm going to be so incredibly busy this Summer and I really, really don't want 3 dogs in my current house (it could work, just be a pain). For my own sanity I should probably wait at least until next Spring.


----------



## Super_Nova

Dogsignalfire said:


> h e l p
> 
> how does one do the waiting thing
> 
> .




I have been wondering this too. I have such bad puppy fever. I've been telling myself to wait until next spring but I don't know if I can do it. xD


----------



## Super_Nova

It sounds like you have all your bases covered. Nova is from a police officer here local, she has CherCar a few generations back on her moms side. But not enough for me to say she's a CherCar dog. Lol. She is absolutely amazing though. Growing up, my mom coowned a "B Litter" puppy with Ashley. I'm hoping to own one of her dogs later though.


----------



## Magneto

*Sex change!*

Well, my longhaired dachshund puppy was born two days ago and has already had a sex change!

I had first choice on any male pups in the litter and two days ago they had 4 bitches and one male. But the breeder had forgot to mention that she had promised one male puppy from a previous litter to another guy, and when there where no males in that litter he was moved to this litter, before me in the queue. I'm not very happy about that as I wanted a male. but not enough to turn down a bitch.

On the bright side the naming issue got a lot easier. The breeder decides what letter the dogs names starts with and they follow the alphabet, this time it is the letter Q. I could choose a double name and just use the second one at home if I wished, but at dog shows the full name would be used. There are not many good male names starting with Q. But now, it is easy.

So in 8 weeks I am picking up Queen Freya the first!


----------



## Sandakat

Canyx said:


> I know which puppy is mine!!!! Ahhhh!!!
> 10 more days. Freakin out.


Yay!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Magneto

Trying again since my last post didn't show up here...

My dachshund puppy was born three days ago and has already had a gender change!
I had first pick on males in this litter but the breeder had promised a male to another from her previous litter and there was no males born, so he got moved to this litter before me in the queue and there was only one male born. Not really happy about that since I wanted a male and had already picked a name. But I'm not so set on a male that I will be saying no to a bitch.

Naming will be easier this time though. The breeder decides the letter the name has to start with and she follows the alphabet. This time it was the letter Q. Try finding a good, easy, masculine name starting with Q. It ain't easy. I ended up with Quirin, but wasn't really happy about that either. But now it is easy. The breeder accepts double names so her name will be Queen Freyja, from the old Norse goddess of love and fertility war and death. I will just call her Freyja at home.

Now I'll just have to wait for the longest 8 weeks of my life so far.


----------



## Laurelin

Canyx she sounds a lot like my hopeful breeder. It is so nice having A breeder reply and be so up front. 

But I'm in a dilemma. I had a name picked out but the mom is named what I had planned on naming my puppy!!! What would you guys name a rough coated female b/w bc?

Also gah. The waiting is killing me. And I've only told a few people in real life yet.


----------



## JeJo

Laurelin said:


> But I'm in a dilemma. I had a name picked out but the mom is named what I had planned on naming my puppy!!! What would you guys name a rough coated female b/w bc?


Congratulations, Laurelin! 

Whenever I think of Border Collies, the term 'spirited' comes to mind first thing. With that thought, I offer a gaelic suggestion: "_Sorcha_" 
It means bright, radiant, and light and looks to be pronounced: SUR-uh-kah

Also: Thistle, Heather, Claire

Whatever you choose to name her, best wishes for a lifetime of light with her in your life!


----------



## CptJack

So, after waffling around and changing my mind a few times, talking to several different breeders (in different breeds), I pretty much found a breeder I love, producing dogs I love, close to home, that I already have a relationship with. They'd actually get to see this dog grow up and perform some. They'e breeding this summer and early next year. Summer is ideal for me in a lot of ways but there are too many variables in play to be sure about that one, but. 

Let the wait begin.

I'm getting a puppy, y'all!


----------



## Canyx

Exciting, CptJack! Are you gonna share details or keep it secret???


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Exciting, CptJack! Are you gonna share details or keep it secret???


I COULD pretend to keep it secret here, but FB already knows, so: Sheltie. Probably biggish sheltie, possibly even oversized (they happen). From dogs who actually, successfully, herd, as well as compete at agility and obedience. Just really nice dogs doing stuff.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CptJack said:


> I COULD pretend to keep it secret here, but FB already knows, so: Sheltie. Probably biggish sheltie, possibly even oversized (they happen). From dogs who actually, successfully, herd, as well as compete at agility and obedience. Just really nice dogs doing stuff.


That sounds perfectly awesome! I can't believe you are getting another puppy too.


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> That sounds perfectly awesome! I can't believe you are getting another puppy too.


What I really can't believe is that if I go with next year's breeding Molly will be 4, probably even 4 + when it comes home and she's the baby. Kylie will be 6. By the time new dog starts competing they'll likely be 6 and 8. WTF? HOW?


----------



## Sandakat

CptJack said:


> I COULD pretend to keep it secret here, but FB already knows, so: Sheltie. Probably biggish sheltie, possibly even oversized (they happen). From dogs who actually, successfully, herd, as well as compete at agility and obedience. Just really nice dogs doing stuff.


Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Alisa♥

I think I need to join in the puppy fever thread! I went through a phase of CONSTANT excitement a few weeks ago, then got so wrapped up in planning the schedule and logistics of the new puppy that I forgot that it's still ok to be excited! As long as I don't cry on Tuesday when I meet the litter for the first time. That would be really embarrassing, but I'm not making any promises.

I have no idea which one is mine, but one of these babies will be MY fur baby! They are six weeks old today and I can't get over how obvious their size differences are when they are side-by-side at the food bowl:










At this point, all that's left to do before April 7th is stock up on food!


----------



## Avie

Aw pretty little dalmatians! Are they HUA or LUA?


----------



## Alisa♥

Unfortunately, they must be considered HUA because as far as I know, the AKC still does not recognize LUA back-crossed Dals as registered Dals. I remember reading about Dr. Schiable's back-crossing efforts when I first started researching the breed, but I've never seen a dog claiming to have those lines. It's weird because everything I read about those Dr. Schiable's line was overwhelmingly positive, but obviously it was a huge controversy in the 80's.

Uric acid makes me nervous, and has been a small factor in my choice to get a female pup instead of a male. My breeder and I have discussed it on a few occasions and I'm feeling much more calm about it. It isn't a problem that should be treated in sheer anticipation, basically. Hydration is the name of the game!

I'm hoping that my new pup and I can help blast the prevailing school of thought (that dals are an unhealthy or temperamental breed) right out of the water! I can absolutely tell you that the reaction from any friends who have asked what breed I've chosen has been neutral at best, and mostly negative. So it's a struggle. I don't know if "purebred guilt" is a thing that anyone has defined, but I definitely have it.


----------



## Canyx

I am driving out towards the breeder today after work, and will pick the puppy up on the 28th. Insanity!!


----------



## Glacier

He's here, I'm loving what he's showing me so far!


----------



## Alisa♥

What a beautiful little guy! This is Bogo, right? He has the cutest face!


----------



## Laurelin

Congrats capt javk! Shelties are great!

Glacier, he's beautiful!


Canyx how far is your drive? That's my one big handful is its 800 miles to my breeder. Vacation!!!!


My breeder mentioned 6 months till puppies are born hopefully...gosh that sounds soon.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

*Alisa *(( Congratulations) oh my, all I could think was look at all those cute spots <3 Please do keep in touch on the forum or PM me, how your puppy is doing, Highly interested in hearing more about a Dalmatian.

*Glacier * what a beautiful pup... <3 He does look like he is going to be too smart for his britches which are the ones I love the most...

*Canyx * safe trip !!! can't wait to see pictures.....

*Laurelin * 800 miles that is a good drive is it one way.... ?


----------



## mjpa

Two more weeks


----------



## CptJack

Laurelin said:


> Congrats capt javk! Shelties are great!
> .


I'm going to meet my breeder at some point in the not too distant future - she actually lives less than 2 hours away which is fantastic, and I'm super excited about the potential of having one of her dogs. 

NGL, though. I'm reaching that point where the pain of Molly's youth is fading and I'm falling in love with what she is/we have. Which might actually be another reason to stay away from a BC for a dog or so. I don't actually want to compare. And plus, performance sheltie.


----------



## Laurelin

PatriciafromCO said:


> *Alisa *(( Congratulations) oh my, all I could think was look at all those cute spots <3 Please do keep in touch on the forum or PM me, how your puppy is doing, Highly interested in hearing more about a Dalmatian.
> 
> *Glacier * what a beautiful pup... <3 He does look like he is going to be too smart for his britches which are the ones I love the most...
> 
> *Canyx * safe trip !!! can't wait to see pictures.....
> 
> *Laurelin * 800 miles that is a good drive is it one way.... ?




Yep. 800 miles one way. Go big or go home, I guess! 


Lol no really trying to find a decently local BC breeder I like is impossible. I think it'll be worth the trip but it's a long drive for a puppy


----------



## Alisa♥

Just got home from two blissful hours at my breeder's house! ^_^ Having never seen dalmatian puppies this small, I was shocked at how little they were. <3 Everyone had their BAER testing and got their microchips yesterday, along with other things, and all 12 puppies can hear! I am sooo happy! I thought for sure statistics wouldn't be on our side with such a large litter. It was hard to tell from the webcam, but there are 6 black/white, 6 liver and white. They are all so beautiful. Breeder just let me cuddle and meet them all, and she watched to see who came around the most and seemed most comfortable/interested in me.

There are still many decisions and factors that need to shake down in the next week and a half before I know which one is my Prinna (and it will be hilarious if I end up with a boy, that will be time for a name change!) but I love every last inch of every one of them, so there is no loosing situation being sixth choice. When everyone started to get tired and piled up to take a nap, one little girl curled right up in my lap and fell asleep! She isn't the most confident puppy, and we need someone who can cope with being at daycare during the week (plus there is another prospective owner who works from home, so that would be perfect), so she probably won't be "the one"...but what can I say, I'm on a puppy high that will probably last for the rest of the week!


----------



## Glacier

PatriciafromCO said:


> *Alisa *(( Congratulations) oh my, all I could think was look at all those cute spots <3 Please do keep in touch on the forum or PM me, how your puppy is doing, Highly interested in hearing more about a Dalmatian.
> 
> *Glacier * what a beautiful pup... <3 He does look like he is going to be too smart for his britches which are the ones I love the most...
> 
> *Canyx * safe trip !!! can't wait to see pictures.....
> 
> *Laurelin * 800 miles that is a good drive is it one way.... ?


He's a handful already, and I'm loving it. 



Alisa♥;5101681 said:


> What a beautiful little guy! This is Bogo, right? He has the cutest face!


Yes this is Bogo, I'm hoping he'll be my new IPO dog.


----------



## Sandakat

Alisa, that is one adorable puppy! I don't know much about Dalmatians except for their health issues so I'm with Patricia. I want to follow along and see how you pup grow up.


----------



## Alisa♥

Healthy Dal for the win! I'm definitely hoping that my pup and I can be the dalmatian "evangelists" on the board, since the breed has a less-than-stellar reputation health- and temperament-wise


----------



## TSTrainer

Alisa♥;5099969 said:


> Unfortunately, they must be considered HUA because as far as I know, the AKC still does not recognize LUA back-crossed Dals as registered Dals. I remember reading about Dr. Schiable's back-crossing efforts when I first started researching the breed, but I've never seen a dog claiming to have those lines. It's weird because everything I read about those Dr. Schiable's line was overwhelmingly positive, but obviously it was a huge controversy in the 80's.
> 
> Uric acid makes me nervous, and has been a small factor in my choice to get a female pup instead of a male. My breeder and I have discussed it on a few occasions and I'm feeling much more calm about it. It isn't a problem that should be treated in sheer anticipation, basically. Hydration is the name of the game!
> 
> I'm hoping that my new pup and I can help blast the prevailing school of thought (that dals are an unhealthy or temperamental breed) right out of the water! I can absolutely tell you that the reaction from any friends who have asked what breed I've chosen has been neutral at best, and mostly negative. So it's a struggle. I don't know if "purebred guilt" is a thing that anyone has defined, but I definitely have it.


The AKC started accepting LUA dalmatians as purebreds in 2011, since then they have been showable and many are AKC champions. They are still not very common BUT there are breeders out there producing some and it's tough because LUA litters are usually mixed with HUA puppies, since most LUA dogs have a copy of the HUA gene. 

Anyway, AHH DALMATIANS! I am on a list for an LUA pup happening sometime this year.... 
People have reacted to me similarly (aren't they aggressive?!?!?!), so I just don't tell them.


----------



## Sibe

Adorable MAS puppy I'm training. He is SO FUZZY.









We also had a Cane Corso just start as well. SO SQUISH.









Together. MAS is 7 lbs at 11 weeks, CC is probably 20-25 and a week younger.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I do know of some Dals that were extremely crazy dog aggressive. 

But I also just met a Dal the other night who was absolutely all around wonderful.


----------



## Sibe

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I do know of some Dals that were extremely crazy dog aggressive.
> 
> But I also just met a Dal the other night who was absolutely all around wonderful.


 The dals I've met have been crazy balls of intense energy- but the ones I see are at lure coursing events so probably not a good sample to judge from.


----------



## Alisa♥

I know that the most high-energy dal puppies from my pup's litter are going to agility people who can't WAIT to channel that energy! In the words of my breeder "We want to make sure you're matched with someone a little easier to handle" 

Today I made a silly puppy-fever decision and bought a Sleepypod. It supposedly the safest "car seat" type of thing for small puppies and cats. I really think it's mostly for cats...so I bought the biggest one they have. But it does look super safe, and we'll be travelling in the car a lot during the first two months. Plus I can always resell it on eBay once puppy outgrows it...right? :laugh:


----------



## TSTrainer

Hahaha "crazy ball of intense energy" is a quality I want to have in a dog! Definitely not everyone's cup of tea and I like it that way


----------



## Laurelin

I think I have settled on Liv for my Border collie. The fever is so bad. I'm going to start nesting things and watch a million videos of relatives haha.


----------



## lexixfate

Our new puppy was kind of a sporadic move on my part but since I'm not working right now it actually works out well. I think this will be our last mix and puppy for awhile though.

SOs plan is to not get another dog till we are in our own house (which may be out of state). We will be getting a husky next for sure and already have a wonderful breeder picked out. Now it's just a waiting game. Honestly I would have wanted a husky now but finances didn't line up to spend so much on a purebred so a cute mix it is  

After that we like to think maybe an Aussie but I'm kind of scared sometimes I wouldn't know how to handle a herding dog haha. 

Puppy dreams!!


----------



## CptJack

Coming soon -

Because I can't stick to my own plans.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CptJack said:


> Coming soon -
> 
> Because I can't stick to my own plans.


OMG. <33 

What is it? Background story to this? I gots to know!

Super jealous.. especially because I have Spring puppy fever really bad. I should have one within a yearish or so hopefully so I can't complain but stilllllll.


----------



## CptJack

It's an ABCD ;-) If I want to be clever. He's actually a BC/ACD X again. Because I'm a masochist who doesn't learn and also enjoys pain. good news - much better socialized puppies than Molly and in a house with kids and super confident and not twitchy/neurotic on anyone's part and known lineage - though total ranch dogs.

There really isn't much background story here except my husband was pretty clear that if we were adding a dog it needed to be before Jack was gone or several years after. ...if I wait several years after, I'm going to have an issue. Before Jack is going is... a couple of months, at best.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CptJack said:


> It's an ABCD ;-) If I want to be clever. He's actually a BC/ACD X again. Because I'm a masochist who doesn't learn and also enjoys pain. good news - much better socialized puppies than Molly and in a house with kids and super confident and not twitchy/neurotic on anyone's part and known lineage - though total ranch dogs.
> 
> There really isn't much background story here except my husband was pretty clear that if we were adding a dog it needed to be before Jack was gone or several years after. ...if I wait several years after, I'm going to have an issue. Before Jack is going is... a couple of months, at best.


Wow you sure are asking for trouble! Not just an ACD/BC but a BOY. I can't wait to hear all about him though!


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Wow you sure are asking for trouble! Not just an ACD/BC but a BOY. I can't wait to hear all about him though!


Yeah. I'm appropriately terrified.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Female going into heat in August/September, but I'm hoping for early August! I thought it would be June~July before, but I was wrong. The wait is going to KILL ME. Like wow the amount I can't wait for this breeding and for puppy to arrive is amazing.

Both parents nationally competitive IPO3 schutzhund dogs (which is uncommon for both to be tbh), and it’s a repeat breeding from a year and a half ago, since the last puppies turned out so well!!! The breeding has already been announced. My friend has a puppy from the last litter who is training for schutzhund. And she and her littermates are all apparently turning out awesome and eager to learn and full of drive and wonderful, so I HOPE SO MUCH TO HAVE A COPY TOOOOOOOO

I’m skipping a couple other nice breedings happening in June~July in order to wait for this one, so seriously fingers crossed it all works out this time...

I think it should work out, since I contacted the breeder in January, and she is nice and has been keeping me in the loop...Hopefully nothing goes wrong with the breeding or anything. *knock on wood*


----------



## PatriciafromCO

congratulations CptJacK so so cute and tiny....

Dogsignalfire hope the litter turns out what your hoping for !!!!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

PatriciafromCO said:


> congratulations CptJacK so so cute and tiny....
> 
> Dogsignalfire hope the litter turns out what your hoping for !!!!


Thanks, it definitely will based on how closely they all turned out last time! I hope there is a puppy for me.

Also Lauren, I think we're going to end up getting our puppies at the same time LOL


----------



## Sandakat

CptJack, congrats! You are a masochist, but he should be a fabulous dog. 

Dogsignalfire, got my fingers crossed for a puppy for you.


----------



## CptJack

Two weeks (and a day).

And yeah, I kind of think he's going to be kind of awesome.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

that would be a great register name _______ Kind of Awsome.... lol he so cute..


----------



## Sandakat

He just broke the Cute-O-Meter!


----------



## CptJack

PatriciafromCO said:


> that would be a great register name _______ Kind of Awsome.... lol he so cute..


Well I'm going to have to come up witH SOMETHING in a couple of years...!



Sandakat said:


> He just broke the Cute-O-Meter!


Seriously. My spouse keeps calling him ugly, to bug me but oh my god.


----------



## Wet Beards

CptJack: oohhhh....look at that "melt your heart face".
Super sweet.


----------



## CptJack

Wet Beards said:


> CptJack: oohhhh....look at that "melt your heart face".
> Super sweet.


Thanks!

I. Can't wait to see what his coloring does. Between the tri/tan and the ticking should be fun.


----------



## Aussie27

Dogsignalfire said:


> Female going into heat in August/September, but I'm hoping for early August! I thought it would be June~July before, but I was wrong. The wait is going to KILL ME. Like wow the amount I can't wait for this breeding and for puppy to arrive is amazing.
> 
> Both parents nationally competitive IPO3 schutzhund dogs (which is uncommon for both to be tbh), and it’s a repeat breeding from a year and a half ago, since the last puppies turned out so well!!! The breeding has already been announced. My friend has a puppy from the last litter who is training for schutzhund. And she and her littermates are all apparently turning out awesome and eager to learn and full of drive and wonderful, so I HOPE SO MUCH TO HAVE A COPY TOOOOOOOO
> 
> I’m skipping a couple other nice breedings happening in June~July in order to wait for this one, so seriously fingers crossed it all works out this time...
> 
> I think it should work out, since I contacted the breeder in January, and she is nice and has been keeping me in the loop...Hopefully nothing goes wrong with the breeding or anything. *knock on wood*


Is this the litter I think it is? A Trash sibling?!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Aussie27 said:


> Is this the litter I think it is? A Trash sibling?!


YESSIR!!! Literally the only thing that could go wrong this time is if there isn't a puppy for me, so let's hope for the best!


----------



## CptJack

Dogsignalfire said:


> YESSIR!!! Literally the only thing that could go wrong this time is if there isn't a puppy for me, so let's hope for the best!


She is a fantastic breeder with wonderful dogs. Everything crossed for you!


----------



## Canyx

What's his name, CptJack?


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> What's his name, CptJack?


Per the namer in the house (my husband) Kiran. We'll see if that sticks, but probably. 

2 weeks (well, from today. 2 weeks from now I should be about halfway home with him)


----------



## CptJack

She sent me this picture and said he was the only one with the sense to come out of the rain and use the heater. <3 Good boy. 

(Watching his color change captivates me. The Einstein hair cracks me up. Poor little bub).


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CptJack said:


> She sent me this picture and said he was the only one with the sense to come out of the rain and use the heater. <3 Good boy.
> 
> (Watching his color change captivates me. The Einstein hair cracks me up. Poor little bub).


<333 Years ago around here.. there used to be litters of puppies that looked like this popping up in rescue all the time. Now they are nowhere to be found. They have always been my favorite. He's gonna be such a fun little guy I'm sure!


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> <333 Years ago around here.. there used to be litters of puppies that looked like this popping up in rescue all the time. Now they are nowhere to be found. They have always been my favorite. He's gonna be such a fun little guy I'm sure!


They are so, so, common on farms in some locations. It seems like they replaced the 'farm collie' of several decades ago. Not even 50-50 or F 1 crosses just... herding farm dog like some people who are hunting hounds have a tangle of some combo of hound types instead of a single breed. BC seem to be mostly what happens when it comes to sheep but a lot of dogs working cattle, goats, or similar are just this generic herding dog, with the exact make up a big old variable based on what an individual farm is breeding/using. 

They're pretty common in rescues in some places and seem like hens teeth in others.


----------



## Sandakat

Sooooo cute!


----------



## Super_Nova

I am so excited. I finally decided on a breeder and sent in my deposit. I should be expecting the new addition in June, of next year. I think this wait will be the death of me.


----------



## Super_Nova

Dogsignalfire said:


> Aussie27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the litter I think it is? A Trash sibling?!
> 
> 
> 
> YESSIR!!! Literally the only thing that could go wrong this time is if there isn't a puppy for me, so let's hope for the best!
Click to expand...

Congrats, I love all the Trash pics and her breeder sounds wonderful. Fingers crossed you get a pup!






CptJack said:


> She sent me this picture and said he was the only one with the sense to come out of the rain and use the heater. <3 Good boy.
> 
> (Watching his color change captivates me. The Einstein hair cracks me up. Poor little bub).


What a cute lil guy. There are a lot of Aussie/ACD crosses out here that look like him.


----------



## Dogsignalfire

Super_Nova said:


> I am so excited. I finally decided on a breeder and sent in my deposit. I should be expecting the new addition in June, of next year. I think this wait will be the death of me.


Woah, they let you send in a deposit this early, or are the dogs already born? I honestly wish more breeders did that to ease my worries haha. (But I understand why they don't)



Super_Nova said:


> Congrats, I love all the Trash pics and her breeder sounds wonderful. Fingers crossed you get a pup!





CptJack said:


> She is a fantastic breeder with wonderful dogs. Everything crossed for you!



Thanks guys, I sure hope! I'm skipping a couple nice litters to bet everything on this one LOL. Fingers crossed that the dam goes into heat early August instead of September... lol


----------



## lalipupper

Our little girl comes home on the 17th. I'm not sure time can pass any slower! I just have to share my excitement.

My husband and I have been prepping for months. I think I've done 4 Amazon orders now and there's one more to go, lol! We have a huge pile of puppy stuff plus 2 boxes of toys and chews. This will be my first dog as I've always had cats.


----------



## TSTrainer

I know I rarely post here anymore, but I'm just gonna say it, since I feel like I've waited my whole life to.........

I'm getting my very first show dog, a male LUA dalmatian, sometime next month


----------



## PatriciafromCO

TSTrainer said:


> I know I rarely post here anymore, but I'm just gonna say it, since I feel like I've waited my whole life to.........
> 
> I'm getting my very first show dog, a male LUA dalmatian, sometime next month


Good to hear from you  and congratulations.. I had to look it up (that is pretty interesting for the breed)

https://luadalmatians-world.com/enus/dalmatian-articles/crossbreeding


----------



## Sandakat

TSTrainer said:


> I know I rarely post here anymore, but I'm just gonna say it, since I feel like I've waited my whole life to.........
> 
> I'm getting my very first show dog, a male LUA dalmatian, sometime next month


Congrats!

*too short*


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

TSTrainer said:


> I know I rarely post here anymore, but I'm just gonna say it, since I feel like I've waited my whole life to.........
> 
> I'm getting my very first show dog, a male LUA dalmatian, sometime next month


Congrats! I love the LUA Dalmatians. Wish they did more like that with other breeds. Please come back and post pictures!


----------



## CptJack

Turn your volume up. 

This might actually be at least a temporary treatment for puppy fever.


----------



## Alisa♥

TSTrainer said:


> I know I rarely post here anymore, but I'm just gonna say it, since I feel like I've waited my whole life to.........
> 
> I'm getting my very first show dog, a male LUA dalmatian, sometime next month


Yay! It's happening!   

I can't wait to see what your pup looks like, I saw another Dal puppy at the vet yesterday and he looked NOTHING like mine lol! P isn't LUA as you know, but she has some back-crossed Dal in her lineage and I have to wonder if that's why she and this other puppy looked soooo different.

So yes, photos and updates please, whenever you're stopping by the forum!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

My parents got a puppy.. so at least I have a puppy to snuggle while I wait for my own.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

awww yes close enough !!! love him up, spoil him and leave all the detail for your parents lol Freckles are so cute will they stay as he grows older?


----------



## crysania

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> My parents got a puppy.. so at least I have a puppy to snuggle while I wait for my own.


SO CUTE! Springer puppy?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

She is from a rescue and a mix for sure. I DO know what mom is but I am curious what people think she is. Her speckles get more numerous and darker.. so they are there to stay I'm guessing.


----------



## crysania

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> She is from a rescue and a mix for sure. I DO know what mom is but I am curious what people think she is. Her speckles get more numerous and darker.. so they are there to stay I'm guessing.


The speckles are SO CUTE. Do you have any more pictures? I'm thinking some sort of Springer mix from that pic but I'd love to see more!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I don't have a lot of pictures yet.. sorry this one is kinda washed out.  

Most of her littermates had short hair. Her and one other had this fuzz.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I don't have a lot of pictures yet.. sorry this one is kinda washed out.
> 
> Most of her littermates had short hair. Her and one other had this fuzz.


sorry my mistake that she's a girl... what a cute picture... defently a Mischief Keeper


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

PatriciafromCO said:


> sorry my mistake that she's a girl... what a cute picture... defently a Mischief Keeper


No worries.  She is still young but she is a pretty sweet and social little girl. I'll be seeing a lot of her.


----------



## Sandakat

OMG! Who can resist freckles? Beautiful pup!


----------



## Laurelin

I know I am never around anymore but momma dog should hopefully be bred next month, guys!!! Cross your fingers for us. 

There was a change on the stud so now I'm getting a totally show bred border collie. Which cracks me up so much. But I love the mom and the dad and the breeder. They're both so stable and so so versatile. And both tiny little moderate things. I debated staying on the list because well... prejudice against show bred dogs but this boy has more titles behind him and is according to everyone I know who have met him (show and working alike) just stellar and super friendly and biddable. He's supposedly much more biddable than the previous (WL) stud. And I loooove him in agility. He is super fast but also so thoughtful and when his handler messes up he waits for her vs booking it and leaving the handler like so many. And he jumps well too. 

My one concern is omg the hair. Lmao. 

Oh and being paranoid there won't be enough girls to go around!


----------



## Canyx

Fingers crossed for you!!! Sounds perfect  They just need to give you the craziest little girl in the litter and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Laurelin

Heh! I don't know if I want craziest! My biggest concern isn't I want a social dog that Hank will hopefully not try to eat. . Not worried about drive at all. Should be plenty to go around! They both fetch all day long and dock dive (Dad is one of the top bc dock divers at the moment). Both play frisbee. Dad does rally, agility, obedience and herding. Mom is a service dog. 


The breeder is just a dream too to talk to. I'm worried though because I don't have a backup plan I like as much!


But now I'm getting crazy thoughts about trying conformation showing again lmao. With a border collie. Can you believe me?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I say go for it! I also know two lovely breeders of Show Bred Border Collies (one my husband passed on because "show bred" lolz) who really can do it all. The dogs are amazing at sports (one has awesome agility focused dogs, the other more versatile and herding) but still all are just showy enough to do very well in the ring. I love to see dogs with the whole package. If I get another Border.. no doubt where I'm going. 

My fingers are crossed for you. I hope you get everything you want and more!


----------



## Laurelin

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I say go for it! I also know two lovely breeders of Show Bred Border Collies (one my husband passed on because "show bred" lolz) who really can do it all. The dogs are amazing at sports (one has awesome agility focused dogs, the other more versatile and herding) but still all are just showy enough to do very well in the ring. I love to see dogs with the whole package. If I get another Border.. no doubt where I'm going.
> 
> My fingers are crossed for you. I hope you get everything you want and more!


Sad to say my initial reaction was 'Nooooo I don't want a show bred dog!' when she messaged me telling me she was thinking of switching studs. But then I thought about it and listened to the reasoning and decided I trust the breeder. She does sports herself at a national level and she knows what I want and knows my lifestyle. I think she's really breeding for a moderate, versatile dog. And that is what I need. I want to stack my odds finally for a competitive agility dog with a stable temperament. This sire has a lot of OTCh's and a few MAChs behind him too (his dad included) which is pretty cool! 

Lmao, I'll just... have to stay out of BC politics.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> Sad to say my initial reaction was 'Nooooo I don't want a show bred dog!' when she messaged me telling me she was thinking of switching studs. But then I thought about it and listened to the reasoning and decided I trust the breeder. She does sports herself at a national level and she knows what I want and knows my lifestyle. I think she's really breeding for a moderate, versatile dog. And that is what I need. I want to stack my odds finally for a competitive agility dog with a stable temperament. This sire has a lot of OTCh's and a few MAChs behind him too (his dad included) which is pretty cool!
> 
> Lmao, I'll just... have to stay out of BC politics.


I laugh at BC politics anymore. They are so over the top and really not fair to the breeders who try very hard to keep a moderate BC with good temperament but have no desire or access to herding. After I tried herding with my dogs and watched others get the crap corrected out of them ask me how much I care about herding instinct.  

It sounds like you will be just fine. Your breeder sounds awesome.


----------



## CptJack

I'm over in the corner with a puppy from non-health tested, untitled, MUTTS from what probably 99% of the dog world would disparagingly call a back-yard-breeder and sneer at. Zero regrets and I mean none. Well, beyond 'jesus christ, puppy, I need a nap' but that's not the same thing. Maybe I'll have more later. I somehow doubt it. 

I'm excited for you. I think this breeding is very likely to produce what you want, and the longer I am 'in' dogs, the less I give a flying flip where anyone gets their dogs, if it isn't directly from a pet store or any situation where the dogs themselves are kept in crappy conditions and bred exclusively for (high) profit margins. 

Go where you need to go to get the dog you want. Don't finance animal suffering. The rest - including the politics - just doesn't ultimately matter to me at all.

And I REALLY am looking forward to seeing a bunch of puppy pictures and am so, so, excited for you to be able to get back to things with agility and sports.


----------



## Laurelin

Thanks guys! I'm super stoked. 

I've decided I don't really care about politics. This is the breeder with dogs that fit my lifestyle that does the activities I want to see in parents and relatives and does all the health testing and breeder support you could ask for. 

It's high time I just get a dog for me and don't worry about what other people think. So far though people are being great. Even my family which is surprising. Because I thought they'd think 4 dogs is insane. They might but at least they don't say it to me. 

The one BIG bummer is that after like 20 + years living here the lady that owns the agility facility is moving away the EXACT MONTH puppy comes home. 

Lmao my luck right? I'm hoping my trainer can find someplace else or else... well. May be doing flyball and disc instead. :/. It's almost comical how things work out.


----------



## CptJack

I am just over caring both what anyone else thinks of me and my decisions or caring what decisions other people make with their dogs. I definitely care about people and dogs I know, and I certainly like talking dogs. I'll help if someone asks for advice, but. I don't know, either the older I get or the more I do with my own dogs, the less I am invested in decisions other people make for their own lives and pets. 

Definitely kind of limits my forum participation, but it is what it is. 

And truthfully it's actually kind of nice.

...and oh my god, I don't know if I want to laugh or groan for you and the agility center situation. Everything, everything, crossed that she finds somewhere else. Though I will say disc is a TON of fun.


----------



## Laurelin

I found that out last week and was like 'oh my god are you kidding me???' And there's not many other options local to me at all. So that's fun. And totally my luck.


----------



## Laurelin

Wel I just joined he flyball team so at least me and the puppy will have SOMEHING lmao.


----------



## Sandakat

Laurelin, that sounds like a perfect breeding for you. I've got my fingers crossed that you get one of the puppies... and then post LOTS of pictures!


----------



## Poniesandpuppies

I am getting a puppy!! I am picking him up next Thursday and could not be more excited. I have always rescued dogs, and this is my first time going the breeder route. I have some guilt I am dealing with, as I know there are rescue dogs that need homes.....but I also know what I am looking for and decided to purchase from a breeder. We currently have one German shepherd/pit mix who is about 1.5 years. We've had her since she's 11 weeks and I decided it's time to add another puppy to the pack! I decided an Aussie would be the best fit for me. I think agility looks like a blast and would love to try it out. I also have a horse and am at the barn a lot - I want a dog I can bring with me to the barn and take to horse shows.

Anyway I finally found my puppy!! I had my heart set on a blue Merle, but then I found this guy and my heart just melted. He is tri-colored with one blue eye and one eye that's green but will be an amber color. He's mostly reddish brown with just a hint of copper and some white. I know I'm biased, but I think he's just the most adorable puppy ever. From the research I've done, the breeder sounds great and has some awesome reviews. She doesn't not ship her puppies so I have to make a trek (25 hour round trip drive) to go pick him up, but I know it will be worth it. 

I'm new to o the forum and this is my first time attaching pictures, I hope they work!


----------



## Sandakat

Congrats on getting the puppy! Unfortunately, the pictures didn't work for me.


----------



## Poniesandpuppies

I edited it, so I hope they show up now. I don't know how I'm going to wait a whole extra week to go pick him up. I just want him home! ha


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Oh no Laurelin! I hope that you can find somewhere to do agility! Agility is life! Lolz. 

There's also Lure Coursing, Barn Hunt and Dock Diving if they have those near you. Trick Dog stuff can be done anywhere. I'm surprised you have Flyball. I don't see any of that around here at all.


----------



## Alisa♥

Poniesandpuppies said:


> I am getting a puppy!! I am picking him up next Thursday and could not be more excited. I have always rescued dogs, and this is my first time going the breeder route. I have some guilt I am dealing with, as I know there are rescue dogs that need homes.....but I also know what I am looking for and decided to purchase from a breeder. [...]


Ah yes, I know that guilt well. Prinna was my first foray into using a breeder, and I felt the guilt right up until the second I brought her home. Now it really doesn't matter, because I have to wear that "purebred" puppy badge on my sleeve every time we go outside together and it's just a fact of life now!

What a cutie with that heterochromia! I'm glad that you're already in love, you'll definitely have to share all of the details about bringing this little guy home!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

I just put down a deposit on a female GSD puppy. DKSJFLKSDFLS

The dam Tala seems wonderful and described exactly like what I would want, the sire Ivon von der Staatsmacht is more than successful enough in IPO for me, trialed for WUSV qualifications. The pups have already been born on July 4th, four females with 3 dark sables and 1 solid black, and there was just one deposit spot left for a female. The emailing and application process was nice and sweet and informative and easy, and the breeder herself is a sweetheart. Already had like 3 litters before with the same dam, and they produced stable puppies going to dual purpose, detection, protection sports, active companion/pet. She thinks the litter sounds like a great match for what I'm looking for. AAAAH 

It has been a long time coming.... seriously OMG... LONG TIME IN MY YOUNG LIFE.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Dogsignalfire said:


> I just put down a deposit on a female GSD puppy. DKSJFLKSDFLS
> 
> The dam Tala seems wonderful and described exactly like what I would want, the sire Ivon von der Staatsmacht is more than successful enough in IPO for me, trialed for WUSV qualifications. The pups have already been born on July 4th, four females with 3 dark sables and 1 solid black, and there was just one deposit spot left for a female. The emailing and application process was nice and sweet and informative and easy, and the breeder herself is a sweetheart. Already had like 3 litters before with the same dam, and they produced stable puppies going to dual purpose, detection, protection sports, active companion/pet. She thinks the litter sounds like a great match for what I'm looking for. AAAAH
> 
> It has been a long time coming.... seriously OMG... LONG TIME IN MY YOUNG LIFE.


Hooray! I know you've been waiting a long time. It's a great feeling to put that deposit down, knowing that the puppy is almost certainly happening!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

Dogsignalfire ,Congratulations sounds like a really nice GSD pup !!!!


----------



## Dogsignalfire

YAAAAAAARGH















either me or my future puppy, not sure which, currently filled with vengeance and salt and excitement and x999999 motivation



ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Hooray! I know you've been waiting a long time. It's a great feeling to put that deposit down, knowing that the puppy is almost certainly happening!


Thanks man!!! It is SUCH A RELIEF TO PUT DOWN THE DEPOSIT.



PatriciafromCO said:


> Dogsignalfire ,Congratulations sounds like a really nice GSD pup !!!!


Thanks, should be!! This dam has already produced 3 consistent litters, so it should be reliable.


----------



## Laurelin

Mama I said in season!!!! Eeep!


Also we finally found a place to hold agility classes and trials! I was so worried for a. It. Looked like I'd get my agility puppy just in time to have no available agility classes.


----------



## Laurelin

Whoops. Should say mama is in season.


----------



## Canyx

WHOOO! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Daenerys

So, some of you older members remember I had a husky. He passed in November due to cancer. I adopted Finley because my fiance has a lab and we love him, but we've had him for 8 months now and I am aching for another husky. I love Finley, he is sweet and loving and snuggly, but he is so much the dopey lab like Jack and I just miss the husky personality. I am debating getting one even though my fiance and I have said we just want two dogs, but I think I am more of a husky person than a lab person. Out of curiosity I checked petfinder for huskies available for adoption in my area and there aren't really any unless I go out to a 100 mile radius or more. Definitely no puppies, and very few purebreds, and I think I'd prefer a purebred puppy. Might have to go through a breeder if I decide to get my husky, but I've never gone the breeder route.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> Mama I said in season!!!! Eeep!
> 
> 
> Also we finally found a place to hold agility classes and trials! I was so worried for a. It. Looked like I'd get my agility puppy just in time to have no available agility classes.


Yay! I'm excited for you for both reasons! Keep us updated!



Daenerys said:


> So, some of you older members remember I had a husky. He passed in November due to cancer. I adopted Finley because my fiance has a lab and we love him, but we've had him for 8 months now and I am aching for another husky. I love Finley, he is sweet and loving and snuggly, but he is so much the dopey lab like Jack and I just miss the husky personality. I am debating getting one even though my fiance and I have said we just want two dogs, but I think I am more of a husky person than a lab person. Out of curiosity I checked petfinder for huskies available for adoption in my area and there aren't really any unless I go out to a 100 mile radius or more. Definitely no puppies, and very few purebreds, and I think I'd prefer a purebred puppy. Might have to go through a breeder if I decide to get my husky, but I've never gone the breeder route.


I can't remember if I said it or not already but I'm so sorry about your boy.  I can definitely understand wanting "your breed". You could always try contacting Husky rescues.. but yeah. Finding purebred puppies in rescue is really, really difficult. There's nothing wrong with deciding to go the breeder route if it comes to that.


----------



## Daenerys

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> I can't remember if I said it or not already but I'm so sorry about your boy.  I can definitely understand wanting "your breed". You could always try contacting Husky rescues.. but yeah. Finding purebred puppies in rescue is really, really difficult. There's nothing wrong with deciding to go the breeder route if it comes to that.



Thank you. I was looking up local breeders and apparently websites just aren't much of a thing for breeders. The only info I could find was all outdated.


----------



## Alisa♥

Daenerys said:


> Thank you. I was looking up local breeders and apparently websites just aren't much of a thing for breeders. The only info I could find was all outdated.


Tell me about it! There was a thread somewhere on here where a board member mentioned a web design class where students are tasked with "rebuilding" an existing, outdated site on the web as a class project...and breeder websites are almost always perfect candidates.

I would see if there's a regional representative for the breed club who can help you (the breed club websites are usually a BIT more updated ); it would be http://www.shca.org if you're in the US!


----------



## Daenerys

Alisa♥;5174130 said:


> Tell me about it! There was a thread somewhere on here where a board member mentioned a web design class where students are tasked with "rebuilding" an existing, outdated site on the web as a class project...and breeder websites are almost always perfect candidates.
> 
> I would see if there's a regional representative for the breed club who can help you (the breed club websites are usually a BIT more updated ); it would be http://www.shca.org if you're in the US!


Wish I had thought of that while I was still in school! I studied computer science.

Yes that's where I went to look, I just emailed the closest breeder to me, hopefully she's still around lol. No word yet but it's only been a day, so....just have to be patient.


----------



## Laurelin

Lmao. We switched studs again. It gets progressively showier and hairier. But man this stud is nice in performance sports. I think he is my favorite so far and just so super level headed and jumps very nice. 

They've had a few successful breedings. I find out september 25th if she's taken!


----------



## Laurelin

12 days till I find out if she's pregnant! I'm getting nervous


----------



## Sandakat

Laurelin said:


> 12 days till I find out if she's pregnant! I'm getting nervous


Got my fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## Laurelin

It got bumped up! I should know in 5 days!!! Eeep!


----------



## Alisa♥

Thinking happy BC thoughts! I'm sure 5 days is feeling like forever right now...


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

The suspense must be driving you crazy! I hope you got a little baby Border brewing in there! 

I'm on the list for a puppy this upcoming Spring, if all goes well. I'm super hyped for this breeding. <333


----------



## LeoRose

Guess I can add myself to this thread.... I'll be looking to add a youngish puppy (under six months) to the crew after the new year. I'm approved to adopt from my local city shelter, and I figure people who did no research and/or bought on a whim will be starting to dump their Christmas puppies around the end of January. I'm going to be keeping an eye out for a Doberman, but am also open to another GSD or APBT, or even a Boxer. 

It's kind of quiet with only Leo and Lily.


----------



## Laurelin

She said pregnant! Now we have to wait to see if there are girls!


----------



## Laurelin

I don't know how to quote mobile-y. FTLoD what litter? BC or Aussie?


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Aussie! I can only handle one BC at a time. 

SO excited for you!! Crossing my fingers for GIRLS!


----------



## CoverTune

After having 3 small dogs, I was excited for my next dog to be "big"... a standard Xoloitzcuintli, or a Greyhound! Well, I couldn't even find a Greyhound breeder, and I had no luck with the Xolo breeders I contacted so....

Look who's coming home in a few weeks! She still needs a name... I have a HARD time naming my pets. She's coming with full registration (Canadian Kennel Club) - I'm on the fence about possibly breeding her in the future (would obviously have a LOT of work to do before that day, health testing, research etc etc etc), but mostly wanted the full registration so that I don't have to spay her at 6 months old. Her colour is amazing - lavender, brindle, chocolate, and so far her eyes have stayed blue. Unfortunately, her colour will count against her in the show ring, so I'm undecided about whether or not I will try showing her.

I'm super nervous about having her shipped across the country, just trying to only read about positive shipping experiences lol.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sibe

I'm on a list for a Silken Windhound! Health checks on parents need to be good and there needs to be a pretty awesome female for me, but if all goes well I'll have a puppy next year. Both sire and dam will be 2 in March and have health checks done then, and from there if all is good then whenever Hopscotch comes into heat they'll be bred. In this breed it's better for females to have their first litter young when the pelvis can be more flexible; having the first litter at an older age can result in more complications. Silkens are sighthounds and are very flat.

These two are a wonderful compliment to each other. Hopscotch is super confident, into everything, leaps before looking, very active and fun, nothing phases her, fearless. Very pretty and feminine. Structure is not show-worthy but nothing seriously flawed that means she shouldn't be bred. Bounce is super confident in a more chill, relaxed sort of way compared to Hopscotch. Also very fun. Really lovely structure. I'm excited to see the range of personalities.

Bounce and Hopscotch, the likely parents of my future child









Sire: Clayborn's Leaping for Joy "Bounce"
9 mos









7 wks because cute









Dam: Clayborn's Hopscotch "Hopscotch"

6 mos









At about 4 mos

















4-5ish wks


----------



## Canyx

Sibe said:


> I'm on a list for a Silken Windhound!


Do you know how long I've waited for you to say that 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Sibe

Canyx said:


> Do you know how long I've waited for you to say that
> Fingers crossed!


Way too long! We've been waiting a few years. Been holding off until Bobb passes and he's been significantly declining the past several months. It really doesn't feel real that soon he won't be here.


----------



## Canyx

Oh no! I am sorry to hear that. Well he couldn't have spent his remaining time in a better place than with you!


----------



## Sibe

We have fulfilled our promise to give Bobb everything we possibly can and love him madly, and the only part of our promises yet unfulfilled is that when it's his time we will not hesitate. January would make 3 years since his rescue. He's had far more time than anyone probably expected and we've spoiled the cuss out of him. But his vision is getting pretty bad, and with only 2 legs he really needs to see to balance. He's been tumbling off couches more often due to losing vision which is terrifying because he's so tiny. Losing muscle mass, struggling to balance with going potty, wheezing/snorting/wet breathing noises, things like that. I think his last bath was the one I gave him last weekend. Vet work yesterday (last vet visit before the final one, I think) showed slightly high WBC. Not high enough to be thinking cancer or anything specific. Chest xrays looked great. Right side of his heart may be very slightly enlarged but barely so, and not enough to indicate heart failure or anything specific. So nothing in particular is making him sick, just general decline. I mixed up a big batch of his food recently (mix of dehydrated brands) and the entire time was thinking he might not get to eat all of it. For now he is happy, enjoying life, and doesn't seem to be in any pain.


----------



## Laurelin

Got x rays today and there are at least 5 puppies! There are 4 people on the wait list and the breeder wants one too so that's perfect!

Cross your fingers for at least 2 girls


----------



## Sibe

6 week old Cane Corso puppies! Breeder follows Puppy Culture so this was the "Puppy Party". Puppies meet a bunch of new people and are encouraged to explore obstacles/surfaces, and they get yummy chicken. Breeder is 3 hours away but I couldn't help it, I had to go play! Not interested in getting a Corso, (see post a few above about my likely upcoming Silken!) but very interested in helping great breeders.

8 total, wide spectrum of colors. They call the dilute (blue) "formentino" in the breed.













































Mini dogwalk, puppies were coaxed over in a normal fashion from end to end but also climbed up the side, and went under.









Full album https://www.facebook.com/beyondblond/media_set?set=a.10104106994581923&type=3


----------



## Laurelin

Puppies are born! 5 girls! Now to wait!!! Should be coming home mid to late December.


----------



## Canyx

laurelin said:


> puppies are born! 5 girls! Now to wait!!! Should be coming home mid to late december.


ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Laurelin said:


> Puppies are born! 5 girls! Now to wait!!! Should be coming home mid to late December.


Aw man! What awesome luck!!! That definitely makes things a whole lot easier.


----------



## Laurelin

I'm soooo excited! It's starting to become real!


----------



## SillyGirl

Hi, I hope it’s ok to ask this in here. I had a Boston terrier that passed a little while ago. She was the love of our lives. We have mourned her, and are ready to welcome a new dog into our lives. How did you guys find a reputable breeder? I was looking through sites like lancasterpuppies and greenfieldpuppies but I’m just scared about puppy mills and just getting one for a bad person. Does anyone know of any reputable Boston terrier breeders in the NY/PA/NJ area?


----------



## LeoRose

SillyGirl said:


> Hi, I hope it’s ok to ask this in here. I had a Boston terrier that passed a little while ago. She was the love of our lives. We have mourned her, and are ready to welcome a new dog into our lives. How did you guys find a reputable breeder? I was looking through sites like lancasterpuppies and greenfieldpuppies but I’m just scared about puppy mills and just getting one for a bad person. Does anyone know of any reputable Boston terrier breeders in the NY/PA/NJ area?


You are right to be concerned about puppy mills on the sites you are looking at, as they are broker sites. A good place to start looking for a breeder is the AKC parent club, which in this case, would be The Boston Terrier Club of America, Inc. http://www.bostonterrierclubofamerica.org/ 

Another thing to do is attend some local dog shows. The catalog (available for anyone to purchase, just ask someone where you need to go) will tell you who the dogs' breeder(s) are, so you can get even more ides from that. To find an AKC show, go here https://www.apps.akc.org/apps/event...b_row=3&active_tab_col=2&fixed_tab=2&mobile=N and just select "conformation" for Event Type, the time frame and state(s) you want, and click on search.


----------



## Laurelin

I swear time is going so slowly since puppies were born. ? 4 weeks ish till I know which is mine!


----------



## Sandakat

Laurelin said:


> I swear time is going so slowly since puppies were born. ? 4 weeks ish till I know which is mine!


It seems to take forever! Hang in there!


----------



## Wowlovely88

I am so excited. I get to start my search for a new puppy in the new year.

No real particular plans. I am going for a rescue puppy. Going to be a medium large breed or breed mix. Would be great if we could play at agility someday. But if I just end up with a sweet companion I will be happy. I love me a "mystery mutt". I also ideally am going for a female. But if a male fits my criteria that could possibly happen too. Not ruling anything out.

Kylo is now two years old, the girls 4 and 6. And Morrison is 11. So I am looking to find his "sucessor" to be the next big/regular sized dog among the tinies. I am hoping he will have time to rub off his awesome ways on the pup.

So yeah my puppy fever is in full tilt. Now is the time full of planning, wishing, and hoping. Also the time to collect cute puppy supplies .


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Wowlovely88 said:


> I am so excited. I get to start my search for a new puppy in the new year.
> 
> No real particular plans. I am going for a rescue puppy. Going to be a medium large breed or breed mix. Would be great if we could play at agility someday. But if I just end up with a sweet companion I will be happy. I love me a "mystery mutt". I also ideally am going for a female. But if a male fits my criteria that could possibly happen too. Not ruling anything out.
> 
> Kylo is now two years old, the girls 4 and 6. And Morrison is 11. So I am looking to find his "sucessor" to be the next big/regular sized dog among the tinies. I am hoping he will have time to rub off his awesome ways on the pup.
> 
> So yeah my puppy fever is in full tilt. Now is the time full of planning, wishing, and hoping. Also the time to collect cute puppy supplies .


Don't know where you are in OH but there is a rescue that pulls pregnant dogs called "Save A Mom" in the NE. They always have puppies available because of it of and all kinds of neat mixes! The only downside is they are pre-spayed/neutered but that is pretty much any rescue these days. Good luck on your puppy search!


----------



## Laurelin

Not sure if this will work. Can't figure out pics on mobile but 

Here is Fable, my border collie! 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/38699038792/in/dateposted-public/


----------



## LeoRose

Laurelin said:


> Not sure if this will work. Can't figure out pics on mobile but
> 
> Here is Fable, my border collie!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/38699038792/in/dateposted-public/


Click on the arrow that swoops upward and to the right, and select BBCode. Then, select the size that has 640 as the longest dimension. Copy that code and paste it into your post here, and the picture will show up in your post.


----------



## Canyx

Laurelin said:


> Not sure if this will work. Can't figure out pics on mobile but
> 
> Here is Fable, my border collie!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/38699038792/in/dateposted-public/


AHHHH!!! CONGRATS!!! I love the name too, one of my favorites for females.

I am so excited for you and hope you keep us updated. Fable will have the best spoiled awesome life! How's your current crew taking to her?


----------



## Laurelin

She's no type home just yet! I pick her up on the 20th! I cannot wait!


----------



## Laurelin

Whoops. Should say not home yet. I'm hopeless on mobile


----------



## Canyx

UGH. I am hurting for you over the wait.


----------



## Sandakat

That is one of the most squishable faces I've seen. Congrats! I don't envy you the wait for her.


----------



## Wowlovely88

Come Monday it will be 2 weeks until I bring my puppy home. I way too excited and pretty much wishing the days away.


----------



## Sydneyrocky

Someone mentioned a Boston good suggestion on the Boston terrier clubofAmerica I'm in Ohio and couldn't find a breeder my Boston did come from a somewhat mill I found out after I had her


----------



## Sibe

We were planning on a Silken litter out of Hopscotch x Bounce as pictured here a couple pages back and all of 2 months ago, buuuuut.... meet Clayborn's Jamaican Mango. As the breeder put it, the Hop x Bounce gives us an *idea* of a puppy, but this puppy exists, and she is perfect. I loved her while doing her [Avidog] temperament test, and then she blew us out of the water with her structure eval. I adore her personality and drive and everything, and she has the structure for the sports and activities we plan to do. We will be keeping her reg. name because I love it, and call name will be "Azuma" to keep with our mountain theme.

Not the best stack, tired after their structure evals.



























Hummingbird theme litter, this is the Jamaican Mango hummingbird.









Mom, Chloe: UKC CH Clayborn's Quest for Glory 









Dad, Titus: UKC GRCH Ricmar's Kristull Tradition


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

She's beautiful Sibe!! Congrats!


----------



## Sandakat

Gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## Sibe

Success.









Puppy thread at http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/493810-hummingbird-clayborns-jamaican-mango.html


----------



## Sibe

You guys. This puppy. I love her so much.


----------



## Sandakat

Aaaawwwwwwww!


----------



## Pomom

I've caught the fever but I had planned next dog in 2019. Ahhh! We currently have a 10 month old black lab and a 5 year old Pomeranian. The lab is technically my partner's and the pom is mine. I want another pom in the future but I made the mistake of starting to browse breeders and rescues and now I can't stop! Need to calm down. My last two Poms were really close in age and I swore I'd never do that again because I lost them close together. Gathering myself...ok. Have you ever gotten all itchy way too early?


----------



## Wet Beards

Pomom The itch never goes away, it's always there.


----------



## RedGermanPinscher

Pomom: I have been itching for another Pomeranian since I lost mine back in 2009... The timing just has never been right.... I thought I was going to get my Pom this year {after losing my Great Dane}, but we ended up getting my daughter's Rottweiler instead....


----------



## Pomom

Wet Beards, haha. I see I'm not alone.
RedGermanPinscher, 9 years of thinking about it? Ugh! You need a popcorning floof!

I have decided that I will contact my breeder on Sybbie's 6th birthday which is the end of July and get on the wait list. Sybbie was 3 when I adopted her and I'm thinking of another adult from the same breeder which could take a while for someone to come available. Ideally I'd like them at least 4 years apart in age so depending on the age of her available dogs and when she is adopting them out in relation to Sybbie's age, I may end up turning someone down. Do you think that's wrong to contact a breeder and then pass on who's available?
P.S. I email this breeder periodically with updates on Sybbie and chats about her dogs so it is a somewhat friendly relationship, not total business.


----------



## Sandakat

We were going to wait at least a year after we lost Toby. After 3 months I was so pitiful that my wife agreed we could get another dog. I contacted our breeder and asked to be moved up from the 2017 litter to the 2016. So we ended up getting Mesa much sooner that we'd planned.


----------

